# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Hardware > [all variants] HOW TO:  Install a LinuxWacom Kernel Driver for Tablet PC's

## Favux

This HOW TO installs input-wacom's wacom.ko (the usb driver/module) & Xorg's xf86-input-wacom, the Wacom X driver, in Lucid (10.04), Maverick (10.10), Natty (11.04), Oneiric (11.10), & Precise (12.04).  In Lucid & Maverick you can also install linuxwacom's wacom.ko, although it is suggested you use input-wacom.  It demonstrates how to patch the kernel's wacom.ko (using Natty's 2.6.38 kernel as an example) along with dkms implementation of the patched module (see Appendices 1 & 2).

Last Updated:  May 2, 2012

*Linuxwacom's input-wacom - the USB kernel module/driver*  This is a backport version of the usb kernel driver wacom.ko and supports kernels from 2.6.26 to 3.0; the plan is to release a version paired with each xf86-input-wacom (the X driver) point release.  It also contains the new serio version of the ISDV4 driver wacom_w8001.ko along with inputattach.
*input-wacom-0.13.0* has been released (4-24-12).  Adds support for the Cinitq 24HD and Intuos5 tablets.
*input-wacom-0.12.1* has been released (12-22-11).  A minor update of input-wacom-0.12.0.  Second gen BambooPT support is included. It was inadvertently left out of 0.12.0.  Support for the Cintiq 24HD was added - but note there are pending updates to xf86-input-wacom before this hardware is fully usable.
*input-wacom-0.12.0* has been released (12-3-11).  To match the recently released xf86-input-wacom-0.12.0.  Two of the new features include OLED support for Intuos4 tablets and support for 2nd and 3rd generation Bamboo Pen and Touch tablets (limited to 2.6.38 or newer kernels as mt.h is required).  Additionally support for the 3.0 kernel has been added.
*input-wacom-0.11.1* has been released (6-30-11).  Removes uneeded menu strip support for Cintiq 21UX2.  Adds the two new Bamboo One tablets 6A and 6B.  Adds support for two tablet PC's, the E6 (Thinkpad X220t) and the 97.  Updates the Graphire and old Bamboo tablet buttons.

*Xorg's xf86-input-wacom - the X driver*
*xf86-input-wacom 0.15.0* has been released (5-2-12).  Adds support for the Intuos5 and DTI-520. Neither have kernel drivers available upstream yet, though the former has been integrated into input-wacom 0.13.0 for immediate use.
*xf86-input-wacom 0.14.0* has been released (3-9-12).  Fixes invalid array size for serial values in wcmXCommand.  Some modifications to the tool ID property.  Temporary update to 50-wacom.conf to recognize the Intuos4 Wireless until the name change (to include Wacom) gets into the kernel.
*xf86-input-wacom 0.13.0* has been released (1-16-12).  The two big changes from 0.12 are a significantly improved touch and multi-
touch experience, and support for Wacom's new Cintiq 24HD.
*xf86-input-wacom 0.12.0* has been released (11-15-11).  10 contributors to this release.  Lots of new patches including a new ToolSerials option for hotplugging pens, MapToOutput support for TwinView, gesture improvements, touch strip inversion fix, button release fix, and support for new models added.

*Linuxwacom - the USB kernel module/driver and X driver in one package*  In maintenance.
*linuxwacom 1.0.9.3* has been released (1-16-12).  Adds the new Cintiq 24HD and LED support for Intuos4 small.  Distinguish right wheel (wheel2) from left one.
*linuxwacom 1.0.9.2* has been released (10-27-11).  Remove the old LED usbfs defines.  Tilt2R applies to I4 mouse. 
*linuxwacom 1.0.9.1* has been released (10-19-11).  Adds LED support for Cintiq21UX2 and Intuos4.
*linuxwacom 1.0.9.0* has been released (6-20-11).  Adds "ignore the first two USB motion events" back in to prevent a cursor jump the first time the tool is in proximity.  Adds "-lc" to src/xdrv/Makefile.am for SLED11 which is required when "AutoAddDevices" option is true in xorg.conf.


*Sources*
Originally adapted from gali98's tutorial at *post #5* on the "Tablet PC Issues" thread.
Loic2's *Wacom wiki*.  Also his wiki on installing the *WacomLatestDriver*.
The *Linux Wacom Tablet Project* sourceforge site.
The Linux Wacom Project's  *mediawiki main page*
The Linux Wacom Project's mediawiki *xf86-input-wacom HOWTO's*.
The Linux Wacom Project's mediawiki *linuxwacom HOWTO's* by Ping Cheng.


*Ubuntu Release Specific Notes*
*Precise Pangolin (12.04)*:  Currently has *xf86-input-wacom-0.14.0* as the default.  According to Timo Intuos5 support has been added to 0.14.0.  *Serial tablet support* has been confirmed in Oneiric by testers through the new serio kernel drivers and inputattach, see HOW TO Set Up a Wacom Serial Tablet in Ubuntu Lucid, Maverick, Natty, Oneiric, & Precise.

*Oneiric Ocelot (11.10)*:  Currently has *xf86-input-wacom-0.11.0* as the default.  There is a bug in Oneiric that renders Wacom tablets and other graphic tablets unusable in Gimp.  And perhaps affects more than Gimp.  See this Launchpad bug report:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...mp/+bug/863154.  Use Aapo Rantalainen's PPA to get a *usable Gimp*.  *Serial tablet support* has been confirmed in Oneiric by testers through the new serio kernel drivers and inputattach, see HOW TO Set Up a Wacom Serial Tablet in Ubuntu Lucid, Maverick, Natty, & Oneiric.

*Natty Narwhal (11.4)*:  Currently has *xf86-input-wacom-0.10.11* as the default.  And, for those who have it, multi-touch is still in flux.  X.org's xf86-input-wacom will not include additional gesture support.  The current plan is to support/bug fix the already implemented 2FGT gestures but no new gestures or 3 & 4 finger touch gestures will be added.  The question of whether to place 3 & 4 FGT (currently just the two new BambooPT Special Editions) on the evdev driver with Ginn or the Synaptic touchpad driver remains open.  Kernel support for 3 and 4FGT MT has not yet been implemented which renders finding an X driver for them rather moot.  The wacom.ko will no longer be supplied by the Linux Wacom Project as a kernel module independently of the kernel except in the input-wacom package.  The *serial tablet support* issue is now being addressed by tokenrove and roaldfre through new serial kernel drivers and inputattach, see HOW TO Set Up a Wacom Serial Tablet in Ubuntu Lucid, Maverick, & Natty.  *Testers needed!*

*Lucid Lynx (10.4) & Maverick Meerkat (10.10)*:  For X.Org's Xserver 1.7 (X11R7.5 or later) the X part of linuxwacom has been forked to become Xorg's driver xf86-input-wacom (the wacom-specific X11 input driver).  Note that while xf86-input-wacom 0.10.x started appearing in the distros with X server 1.7 (Lucid) these are still the cleanup & add functionality versions.  So be prepared to clone it again from the git after waiting a while if it is not working the way you would like.  The version intended for extensive user testing, 0.11, is still in the future.  This change removes a lot of legacy issues LinuxWacom has to deal with, which permits the xf86-input-wacom code cleanup.  The LWP (Linux Wacom Project) will still be responsible for the kernel part of the Wacom drivers and the X11 input drivers for older Xservers (pre-1.7).  *Lucid's default* version is the *xf86-input-wacom 0.10.5* Xserver 1.7 X11 linuxwacom input driver while *Maverick's default* is *xf86-input-wacom 0.10.8*.  The packages are "xserver-xorg-input-wacom (1:0.10.5-0ubuntu2)" or "xserver-xorg-input-wacom (1:0.10.8-0ubuntu2)".  As mentioned the Xorg driver is changing rapidly and updates are frequent.

*To install xf86-input-wacom* you can download (clone) it from the git repository.  Please see Section 2) below.  If you have a *Serial tablet pc* that will supply you with the X driver which is all you need.  However if you have a *USB tablet* you may also need to compile input-wacom or linuxwacom to get the usb kernel driver/module wacom.ko.  Just be sure to *not do the "sudo make install"* command in step 5) with linuxwacom.  Skip that and go on to copy the wacom.ko into place in your kernel's modules directory.  LinuxWacom 0.8.8-7 was the first to support the 2.6.35 kernel.

To configure you can still use the xorg.conf although the preferred way is now through the wacom.conf.  See "a) Lucid, Maverick, & Natty -configuring through 10-wacom.conf" in "Section 3: Configuring the Wacom Tablet/Devices".


*Miscellaneous Notes*
*Notice for Serial Graphics Tablet Users*:  Please see HOW TO Set Up a Wacom Serial Tablet in Ubuntu.
This quote is from the LWP developer Ping Cheng (2-17-10):



> If it is not an ISDv4 model, i.e., the digitizer is not embedded in your laptop/desktop, you will have to use an X server older than XOrg 1.7. We do not support regular serial tablets on X server 1.7 or later.


In other words external Serial Graphics Tablets connecting via a serial cable will is not supported on X server 1.7 (Lucid) and up.  This turns out to have been due to lack of dev. resources not policy.  *Patches were submitted to restore Serial Tablets to xf86-input-wacom/Xserver 1.7*.  The second set was submitted, see this linuxwacom-discuss thread.  They still needed work before acceptance into xf86-input-wacom.  But even so serial tablets have set up in Lucid & Maverick using the patches.  See this thread.  Because *development of the serial tablet patches stopped* early during the 0.10.6+ tree they only *work with xf86-input-wacom 0.10.6* and not later versions.  And 0.10.6 won't build on Maverick's Xserver 1.9.  Fortunately thorwil discovered how to get 0.10.6 with the serial patch to build in Maverick.  He applied another small patch "dixScreenOrigins has been removed from server".

*Attention HP TX2z and Dell Latitude XT & XT2 (N-trig digitizer)* users.  We've figured out how to get multi-touch working in Maverick and Natty (with a lot of help from Ubuntu).  Please see "*HOW TO: Set up the HP TX2z and Dell XT & XT2 (N-trig digitizer) in Ubuntu*".  As of yet multi-touch is not working for the HP Slate 500 netbook.

*Attention Waltop tablet in Maverick & Natty* users.  Waltop tablets now work with the wacom drivers!  I have had multiple users confirm this.  Please see the Waltop HOW TO.  The HOW TO also helps *Waltop tablet in Lucid* users place the tablet on the WizardPen X driver.  Waltop support was added to the xf86-input-wacom driver (5-31-10) with the merge of the Waltop branch to the git master.  Unfortunately the Waltop usb driver in the hid part of the kernel did not quite support the tablet using the wacom drivers.  Patches submitted by Nikolai Kondrashov to the kernel fixed that, especially for Natty.  Lucid users might also want to see monchiron's post #1002 and al.do's thread "Graphic Tablet working in 5 steps!!".  A 70-wizardpen.conf modified for the Waltop is at post #1150.  AlexDS has another HOW TO. 


*Summary*
*In this HOW TO* we will download the source code from the Linux Wacom Project site, compile it, and then for usb tablets copy the wacom.ko driver to the correct module section.  Then we will add the appropriate entries to xorg.conf or the wacom.conf to detect the tablet inputs.  Next we configure and calibrate (if needed) the tablet inputs using a .xsetwacom.sh (a script of xsetwacom commands).  This will give us a working Tablet or Tablet PC.  Then for Tablet PC's a link leads to the Rotation HOW TO which provides screen rotation.

*Section 1 - The LinuxWacom's input-wacom:  Intended for "testing" or support for a new model only. It provides back ported support for kernels 2.6.26 to 2.6.38. Those with kernels 2.6.36 or higher should use their distro supplied kernel drivers if possible as the code logic may differ between the two.  Download source code, compile, and install the USB kernel driver/module wacom.ko.  Only needed by USB tablets.*

If you are using Lucid (10.04) follow the _Mini-HOW TO: Updating xorg-macros to v. 1.8 for Lucid_ in _Section 2 - Xorg's xf86-input-wacom_ below before proceeding.

Currently at Linux Wacom Project the latest driver available is:
input-wacom-0.13.0
(Just substitute the driver # you want in the following commands.  It is better to copy and paste the commands into a terminal rather than type them.)

1) First download the source code tar onto the desktop.  In a terminal enter:


```
cd Desktop

wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/linuxwacom/input-wacom-0.13.0.tar.bz2
```

2) Next install the needed libraries and updates using the following apt-get commands.


```
sudo apt-get update

sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev libxrandr-dev libncurses5-dev autoconf libtool

sudo apt-get upgrade
```

* If there are missing or unneeded dependencies please let me know.
* Linux Mint uses libX11-dev instead of libx11-dev.

3) Now the kernel headers for your kernel are needed.  To determine your kernel version:


```
uname -r
```

If you have the generic kernel:


```
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
```

If you have the rt or pae kernel:


```
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-rt
or
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic-pae
```

(Remember if you *update to a newer kernel* and have a *usb tablet* it will seem to *"break"*.  This is because *the wacom.ko usb kernel driver/module* you compiled won't be in the directory for kernel modules the new kernel creates.  You will need to recompile the wacom.ko.)

4) Okay now unpack the source code tar and go into the unpacked source code directory.


```
tar xjvf input-wacom-0.13.0.tar.bz2

cd input-wacom-0.13.0
```

5) Then we compile the linuxwacom kernel module.


```
./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
```

[Using the --prefix=/usr flag installs to /usr instead of the default /usr/local.  On a 64-bit install you may need to add another flag. To check see where evdev_drv.so is located. If it is in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input, then '--prefix=/usr' is correct. If in /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input, then you need to add '--libdir=/usr/lib64']

6) Next we copy the module to the appropriate directory:
For *Lucid* & *Maverick* use:


```
sudo cp ./2.6.30/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
```

For *Natty* & *Oneiric* use:


```
sudo cp ./2.6.38/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
```

The folder the compiled wacom.ko is in is mentioned in the last few lines of the compile output.

Now rebuild all of the module dependencies:


```
sudo depmod -a
```

(The driver (wacom.ko) inside the kernel translates the raw data into system data and sends that to Xinput/Xserver where the xf86-input-wacom X driver (wacom_drv.so) takes control.)

7) You now need to restart.


*Alternate Section 1 - The LWP's linuxwacom; for Lucid & Maverick only:  Download source code, compile, and install linuxwacom's USB kernel driver/module wacom.ko.  Install just the wacom.ko (do not do 'make' or 'sudo make install').  Only needed by USB tablets.*

Currently at Linux Wacom Project the latest drivers available are:
... Production:  0.9.3 ..... Development:  0.8.9
(Just substitute the driver # you want in the following commands.  It is better to copy and paste the commands into a terminal rather than type them.)

1) First download the source code tar onto the desktop.  In a terminal type:


```
cd ./Desktop

wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/linuxwacom/linuxwacom-0.9.3.tar.bz2
```

(If the wget command doesn't download the linuxwacom source code tar check the LWP's SourceForge site:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxwacom/files/  If a newer version is available download that.)

2) Next install the needed libraries and updates using the following apt-get commands.


```
sudo apt-get update

sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev libxrandr-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev

sudo apt-get upgrade
```

*In Karmic (or above) a new dependency for xserver-xorg-input-wacom, xserver-xorg-input-all, was added.  You can not have one without the other.
* Linux Mint uses libX11-dev instead of libx11-dev.
*Note*:  Starting with 0.8.5-11 you need *libxrandr-dev* because a wacom XRandR daemon was added.  It's already added to the libraries/dependency line above but not needed if compiling an earlier version.

3) Now the kernel headers for your kernel are needed.  To determine your kernel version:


```
uname -r
```

a) If you have the generic kernel:


```
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
```

If you have the rt or pae kernel:


```
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-rt
or
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic-pae
```

(Remember if you *update to a newer kernel* and have a *usb tablet* it will seem to *"break"*.  This is because *the wacom.ko usb kernel driver/module* you compiled won't be in the directory for kernel modules the new kernel creates.  Either copy your compiled wacom.ko into the new directory (see 6) below) or if that doesn't work recompile.)

4) Okay now unpack the source code tar and go into the unpacked source code directory.


```
tar xjvf linuxwacom-0.9.3.tar.bz2

cd linuxwacom-0.9.3
```

5) Then we compile and install the linuxwacom kernel module.
(To see the options the linuxwacom configure script offers you type "./configure --help | less".)


```
./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
```

(Using --prefix=/usr installs to /usr instead of the default /usr/local.  On a 64-bit install you may need to add another flag. To check see where evdev_drv.so is located. If it is in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input, then '--prefix=/usr' is correct. If in /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input, then you need to add '--libdir=/usr/lib64'):


```
./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib64
```

*If you had a Xserver less than 1.7 (pre-Lucid)*, to install the linuxwacom X driver you would continue with:


```
make

sudo make install
```

(Don't worry if this returns an error saying "wacom" is not loaded.  It just means you've never installed wacom before.)

6) Next we copy the module to the appropriate directory (this is needed for USB tablets):
At one point there was a folder in /src for every kernel, but starting with *linuxwacom 0.8.5* the */src* kernel folders have been consolidated over multiple releases.  At this point with the more recent linuxwacoms there only remain the 2.6.16, 2.6.18, 2.6.24, and 2.6.30 folders.  So for a *recent kernel and linuxwacom* the copy command is:


```
sudo cp ./src/2.6.30/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
```

The bottom line is if the copy command doesn't work you need to locate the folder the compiled wacom.ko has appeared in and modify the copy (cp) command accordingly.

Now rebuild all of the module dependencies:


```
sudo depmod -a
```

(The driver (wacom.ko) inside the kernel translates the raw data into system data and sends that to Xinput/Xserver where XFree86's Wacom X driver (wacom_drv.o) takes control.)

7) You now need to restart. The kernel module should then be installed. You may need to restart several times.  If after more than a few restarts it still isn't working try repeating step 6) again. In other words go back into the unpacked source code directory and repeat the "sudo cp etc." command and then restart.

To verify the linuxwacom kernel module is present in the correct location:


```
modinfo -n wacom
```

(The module is called “wacom”, not “linuxwacom”.)

8] On some systems the wacom.ko doesn't auto-load.  To check if it's loaded see if 'wacom' appears in the output of:


```
lsmod | grep wacom
```

If it's not present (auto-loading) try martinjochimsen's "fix" (in post #3 below).  Add "wacom" (without the quotes) to the end of the file 'modules' in "/etc/":


```
gksudo gedit /etc/modules
```

Save, Close, and reboot.


*Section 2 - Xorg's xf86-input-wacom:  Clone (download source code), compile, and install.*

*Preliminaries:  You only need to do these once.*
a) First install git (you only need to do this once).  Open a terminal and enter (copy & paste):


```
sudo apt-get install git-core
```

b) *Mini-HOW TO:  Updating xorg-macros to v. 1.8 for Lucid.*
You can skip this step if you're on Maverick or later.  On (6-2-10) the xf86-input-wacom branch of the LWP updated xorg-macros to v. 1-8.  Since Lucid uses v. 1-5 this prevents the xf86-input-wacom git clone from compiling.  The xorg-macros.m4 is in the xutils-dev package and is located at /usr/share/aclocal/xorg-macros.m4. When and if Lucid will update it's macros in the xutils-dev package is not clear.  To update the macros version first download it onto your desktop from the Xorg site.  Then backup the Lucid default 1.5 version:


```
sudo cp /usr/share/aclocal/xorg-macros.m4 /usr/share/aclocal/xorg-macros.m4.bak
```

*there may be no xorg-macros.m4 to back up if you haven't previously installed xutils-dev.

Then enter:


```
cd ./Desktop

tar xjvf util-macros-1.8.0.tar.bz2

cd util-macros-1.8.0

./configure --prefix=/usr

make

sudo make install
```

If you downloaded the 0.10.6 tar or earlier you don't need to do this.

*Now to clone the git*:
1) Open a terminal and then change directory to your Desktop and clone the xf86-input-wacom git repository (download xf86-input-wacom):


```
cd ./Desktop

git clone git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom
```

2) Next install the needed libraries and updates using the following apt-get commands:


```
sudo apt-get update

sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev libxrandr-dev libxinerama-dev libncurses5-dev xutils-dev autoconf libtool pkg-config libudev-dev

sudo apt-get upgrade
```

* Linux Mint uses libX11-dev instead of libx11-dev.
*Note*:  There is a large overlap with the dependency line for linuxwacom.  If you have a USB tablet and are going to compile it for wacom.ko, or already have, you can edit one or the other dependency line.  It won't hurt to run both in full, just waste a little time.

I think all the dependencies are now identified but if you find one missing, or if you find ones not needed, please notify me.

*thanks to Ubuntiac for reminding me about git-core, and determining the missing dependencies autoconf & pkg-config.
*thanks to Zib.c & torturedutopian for pointing out libxrandr-dev.
*thanks to sanette for pointing out the lack of xorg-macros.m4 in a default install.

3) Now change directory into xf86-input-wacom and then compile and install xf86-input-wacom:


```
cd xf86-input-wacom

./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
```

On a 64-bit install you may need to add another flag.  To check see where evdev_drv.so is located. If it is in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input, then --prefix=/usr is correct. If in /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input, then you need to add --libdir=/usr/lib64.


```
make

sudo make install
```

Wacom.fdi files are no longer used in Lucid as HAL is not installed by default.  You can still use a xorg.conf.  Please see "Section 3: Configuring the Wacom Tablet/Devices" in "b) Lucid, Maverick, and Natty-configuring through xorg.conf" below.  The Wacom wiki linked above (near the top) should be useful.  However the "preferred" method is using  the 10-wacom.conf in xorg.conf.d.  Please see "a) Lucid, Maverick, and Natty-configuring through 10-wacom.conf" also in Section 3 below.  Also see the mediawiki for xf86-input-wacom.  One thing to note is in X server 1.7 and up "SendCoreEvents" is deprecated.

Xorg's xf86-input-wacom doesn't have a configuration gui like linuxwacom's wacomcpl (Wacom Control Panel).  You'll have to set up a script of xsetwacom commands to run when the system starts, if you need to configure things, similar to wacomcpl's .xinitrc (see Section 4 below).  Sample .xsetwacom.sh scripts are available, attached to posts #1 and #2, at the Bamboo P&T HOW TO.  The xsetwacom commands were rebuilt for xf86-input-wacom, so they may be a little different from the linuxwacom ones.  See "man wacom" and "man xsetwacom".

For more information please see the Linux Wacom Tablet Project; choose the Support tab and then the mediawiki link.  The Xorg xf86-input-wacom driver tars are available at the usual sourceforge linuxwacom driver site.


*Section 3: Configuring the Wacom Tablet/Devices.*

*a) Lucid, Maverick, & Natty-configuring through 10 or 50-wacom.conf*:  You can still use xorg.conf as in b).  The current wacom.conf looks like (but the default should be fine for most):


```
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom class"
# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
#	MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom serial class"
	MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom serial class identifiers"
	MatchProduct "WACf|FUJ02e5|FUJ02e7|FUJ02e9"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
 	Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
	MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen"
 	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
 	Driver "wacom"
	Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection
```

To edit in Lucid use:


```
gksudo gedit /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf
```

For Maverick & Natty use:


```
gksudo gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf
```

It's important to note that you can not configure dependent devices in the wacom.conf snippets unless you have Xserver 1.10 (Natty) or later.  For example you can add options for stylus but not the eraser.  With Natty to configure the dependent device eraser you would add a new snippet, like so:


```
Section "InputClass"
      Identifier "Wacom eraser class"
      MatchDriver "wacom"
      MatchProduct "eraser"
      Option "Foo" "bar"
EndSection
```

If other input tool devices have "eraser" in their name, say a second Wacom tablet, you will need a more specific match than "eraser".  It is recommended you add dependent device options to a new file in a different location.  Call it 52-wacom-options.conf and create the new file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d.  You may need to create the /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d directory.
*Current 10-wacom.conf (actually now 50-wacom.conf):  http://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.ne...m.conf;hb=HEAD
*Serial Wacom snippet from Peter Hutterer.
*N-trig snippet from Rafi Rubin.

*b) Lucid, Maverick, and Natty-configuring through xorg.conf*:  In order to tell Xserver you have a tablet or tablet PC you need to add input sections to your xorg.conf, which is located in “/etc/X11/”. Wacom entries used to be included in the xorg.conf of previous versions of Ubuntu before Intrepid. Sample xorg.conf's are attached below.  The LWP mediawiki has a *modern generic Example xorg.conf*.  Either add the relevant sections to your xorg.conf or replace your xorg.conf completely. If you decide to replace your xorg.conf with one of the attached ones be sure it is the one for your laptop. Please study the sample xorg.conf and compare it carefully to your xorg.conf before making any changes. And be sure to back up your xorg.conf first!
To edit xorg.conf you have to be administrator so in a terminal:


```
gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Let's look at an example (one that uses all of linuxwacom's Tablet PC features). For a HP TX2000 you need to add the following InputDevice Sections.


```
Section "InputDevice" 
      Identifier        "stylus" 
      Driver            "wacom" 
      Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:0b.1-usb-0:2.3:1.0-event-mouse" 
      Option            "Type"           "stylus"
      Option            "USB"            "on" 
      Option            "Button2"        "3"  # make side-switch a right button 
      Option            "TopX"           "225" 
      Option            "TopY"           "225" 
      Option            "BottomX"        "26300" 
      Option            "BottomY"        "16375" 
EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 
      Identifier        "eraser" 
      Driver            "wacom" 
      Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:0b.1-usb-0:2.3:1.0-event-mouse" 
      Option            "Type"           "eraser"
      Option            "USB"            "on" 
EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 
      Identifier        "touch" 
      Driver            "wacom" 
      Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:0b.1-usb-0:2.3:1.1-event-" 
      Option            "Type"           "touch"
      Option            "USB"            "on" 
      Option            "TopX"           "200" 
      Option            "TopY"           "225" 
      Option            "BottomX"        "4000" 
      Option            "BottomY"        "3875" 
EndSection
```

(The four options ( TopX to BottomY) in the stylus and touch sections are there to provide calibration if needed.  These calibrations would apply to all users.  You can determine your calibration using one of the methods discussed in Calibration at the LWP's mediawiki.  Or you could use a _xsetwacom set_ command with the Area parameter.  That would allow each user their own calibration.  See also Appendix 3.)

You also need to add the following three lines to the "ServerLayout" Section which should be at the bottom of xorg.conf.  In Lucid and later (Xserver 1.7 or higher) "SendCoreEvents" is deprecated so the "ServerLayout" lines become:


```
      Inputdevice       "stylus"
      Inputdevice       "eraser"
      Inputdevice       "touch"
```

*Option*s are available in _man wacom_ and in the Linuxwacom HOWTO at the mediawiki.  If you want to learn how the “Device” input paths were determined please look at Appendix 4 below.

If you are trying to use *"/dev/input/wacom"* in your xorg.conf and it is not working then there may be a problem with your Wacom symlinks. Please check to see if you have a file called “69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules” (or something similar) located in "/lib/udev/rules.d/". If not see Appendix 5.

Hopefully this example is illustrative of what is necessary to configure a xorg.conf. Once you have the proper or properly configured xorg.conf restart the Xserver with <ctrl><alt><backspace>.
After you restart the stylus and touch should work. If it does not, restart again. Make sure you cover the entire screen to see if the pointer moves to the stylus.

*c) Configuring through HAL/.fdi files*:  If you are still using HAL wacom.fdi's are available at:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=176


*Section 4: Configuring and Calibrating your Tablet or Tablet PC.*

*Note*: the linuxwacom configuration and calibration gui wacomcpl (Wacom Control Panel) was dropped by xf86-input-wacom, so it is no longer available in Lucid and later releases.  Instead sample *.xsetwacom.sh scripts* are available, attached to posts #1 and #2, at the Bamboo P&T HOW TO.  More information on writing a script is available at the LWP's mediawiki:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik..._Configuration  Information on calibration is at:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...le=Calibration

The wacomcpl settings were a set of xsetwacom commands stored in a file called .xinitrc. We are essentially duplicating that file with the .xsetwacom.sh file.  Since xsetwacom commands are runtime commands they only apply during the current session. You can also change your settings on the fly using the xsetwacom set commands with the appropriate parameters in a terminal. To enable the .xsetwacom.sh file to apply to Xserver through a reboot you need to make it executable:


```
chmod +x ~/.xsetwacom.sh
```

Or use the path to the directory you have placed .xsetwacom.sh in.  You could also right click on the file and in Properties, in the Permission tab, check Execute as program.  Go to System->Preferences->Startup Applications and click on add and for the command write "sh /home/yourusername/.xsetwacom.sh" (without the quotes and using the appropriate directory). And title it “Wacom Tablet Calibration Settings” or whatever you like.  By the way the period in front of xsetwacom.sh makes it a hidden file.  You do not need to do that, it just prevents directory clutter.  If you create a folder/directory named _bin_ (/home/yourusername/bin), as some recommend for placing user scripts and binaries, there is no need to make xsetwacom.sh hidden.

Your script will now be applied at each start up.  You should now have the Wacom drivers installed and a functioning tablet or tablet pc. Congratulations!


Next to get a *completely functioning Tablet PC* (the ability to rotate your screen from laptop to tablet mode) please proceed to the *Rotation HOW TO*.


*Appendix 1:   How to Patch and Compile the Ubuntu kernel's source code i.e the kernel's wacom.ko*
As an alternative to using input-wacom you may prefer to use the Ubuntu kernel source code to test and compile a new patch.  This appendix explains how to work with the Ubuntu release specific kernel.

Be aware that since the separation of linuxwacom into the Xorg X driver and the kernel driver the kernel code is submitted upstream to the kernel through linux-input.  And linux-input is where any wacom.ko bug fixes or proposed changes should be submitted.  Bug fixes or proposed changes to input-wacom, which consists of backports, will not necessarily be submitted upstream to the kernel.

First download your current Natty kernel's Ubuntu source code onto your Desktop.


```
cd Desktop

apt-get source linux-image-`uname -r`
```

The kernel is about 94 MB and takes a few minutes to download depending on your connection.  You'll see linux_2.6.38.orig.tar.gz, linux_2.6.38-8.42.dsc, linux_2.6.38-8.42.diff.gz, and linux-2.6.38 if your release is Natty.  And of course the 3.0 kernel if your release is Oneiric.

Then go into the kernel's folder (linux-2.6.38 ) now on your Desktop and navigate to drivers/input/tablet/wacom_wac.c using Places/Nautilus.  Right click on wacom_wac.c and open in gedit to make any manual changes in the wacom_wac.c file you would like.  Or if applying a patch or patchset do so in the terminal.  After any changes are made, in the terminal navigate to the downloaded kernel source code's /tablet directory using:


```
cd linux-2.6.38/drivers/input/tablet
```

Now you are ready to compile the wacom.ko.  Use the following command:


```
make -C/lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` modules
```

You may have to install the gcc compiler if you haven't already.  This will also compile several other modules in the /tablet directory, but the compile goes fast even so.  If despite that you only want to compile the wacom.ko you could alter the Makefile in /tablet.

Copy the newly compiled wacom.ko from the current tablet directory into your system kernel's modules /tablet directory with:


```
sudo cp wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
```

Rebuild all of the module dependencies:


```
sudo depmod -a
```

Then reboot.

If your change is successful, and new, you now have something you could submit to the kernel's linux-input mailing list.  Of course they'll want a git patch against the current master in the git repository.
*thanks to Ayuthia for his assistance

*Appendix 2: Using DKMS for the wacom.ko*
If you want your newly compiled wacom.ko to apply even after a kernel update, without having to recompile it, you can use DKMS.

Attached to the bottom of this post is *wacom-2011*, a wacom dkms (dynamic kernel module support) framework.  The folder just needs to be placed in the */usr/src* directory.  You might want to change the version number, 2011 in the folder name, to something more specific.  If you do modify the version number you also need to modify it in the dkms.conf file.  Of course, you will need to replace the source with your changes.

In the folder are 6 files:


```
dkms.conf	Makefile	wacom.h
wacom_sys.c	wacom_wac.c	wacom_wac.h
```

Replace the source files wacom.h, wacom_sys.c,	wacom_wac.c, and wacom_wac.h with the same files from the source code you compiled your wacom.ko from.  Including the wacom_wac.c you made any changes in.

Then enter in a terminal the following commands:


```
sudo dkms add -m wacom -v 2011
sudo dkms build -m wacom -v 2011
sudo dkms install -m wacom -v 2011
```

You would use your version number in the commands, if you changed it, of course.

Now your new wacom.ko will be applied to any new kernel.  The wacom.ko file should end up in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/updates/dkms/.  You can verify that everything worked by entering:


```
modprobe --show-depends wacom
```

That will show you the path where all the dependent kernel modules are stored including the wacom.ko module.

To remove the wacom.ko dkms:


```
sudo dkms remove -m wacom -v 2011 --all
```

* thanks to Ayuthia for supplying the framework package.

*Appendix 3: Make Calibration Available to All Users*
To make calibrations or configurations you may have set in .xsetwacom.sh system wide they can be installed in one of the static configuration files.  Either the appropriate snippet in the wacom.conf file in xorg.conf.d or the xorg.conf.  To transfer the .xsetwacom.sh settings over to xorg.conf.d you can use the -x or --xconf switch with _get_.  It will translate the xsetwacom command into a static configuration Option (you can see these static Options in _man wacom_).  We'll use an example where the translation doesn't work because the xsetwacom Area parameter doesn't yet exist in the static configuration Options.  Instead they still use Top and Bottom X & Y.  But you can get those coordinates if in a terminal you enter:


```
xsetwacom -x get "device name or ID #" Area
```

Using the "device name" or ID # _xinput list_ returns for the device.  For example for a BambooPT:


```
xsetwacom -x get 9 Area
```

Giving an output of:


```
Option "Area" "0 0 480 320"
```

You now need to take the 4 coordinates and break them into TopX, TopY, BottomX, and BottomY and then they can be put into, as 4 Option lines, the .conf file in xorg.conf.d under the appropriate snippet or in the xorg.conf in the "touch" section. Just repeat the "translations" as needed.

*Appendix 4: How to Determine Device Input for xorg.conf*
The following steps will determine USB input for xorg.conf. First we need to query the kernel buffer for tablet input. In a terminal type:


```
dmesg | grep Wacom
```

There should be two lines similar to this.


```
[ 45.460644] input: Wacom ISDv4 93 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb2/2-2/2-2.3/2-2.3:1.0/input/input9
[ 45.478030] input: Wacom ISDv4 93 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb2/2-2/2-2.3/2-2.3:1.1/input/input10
```

Next we list the USB input files in “/dev/input/by-path” using the long listing format. Type:


```
ls -l /dev/input/by-path
```

Which should give you something similar to.


```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2008-07-27 12:07 pci-0000:00:0b.1-usb-0:2.3:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event9
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2008-07-27 12:07 pci-0000:00:0b.1-usb-0:2.3:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2008-07-27 12:07 pci-0000:00:0b.1-usb-0:2.3:1.1- -> ../mouse2
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2008-07-27 12:07 pci-0000:00:0b.1-usb-0:2.3:1.1-event- -> ../event10
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2008-07-27 12:07 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2008-07-27 12:07 platform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse -> ../event11
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2008-07-27 12:07 platform-i8042-serio-1-mouse -> ../mouse3
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2008-07-27 12:07 platform-pcspkr-event-spkr -> ../event2
```

Now we need to find the device input file that matches the output of dmesg. Notice that input9 (from dmesg) matches with event9 (in the ls command). So the USB input file [pci-0000:00:0b.1-usb-0:2.3:1.0-event-mouse] is the one needed for the stylus. And input10 (from dmesg) matches with event10 (in the ls command). So the USB input file [pci-0000:00:0b.1-usb-0:2.3:1.1-event-] is touch.

Now you can just amend your xorg.conf with the two input files that you just determined. The one ending with "mouse" should be in the stylus and eraser sections and the one ending in "event-" should be in the touch section.

*Appendix 5: Add Wacom Symlinks to “/lib/udev/rules.d”*.
It is expected you will use a .conf file in xorg.conf.d rather than an xorg.conf so Ron at Debian has stopped updating his wacom.rules git repository.  Although to be frank there is no advantage to using xorg.conf.d over the xorg.conf with a tablet PC.  With a tablet PC the digitizer is always connected and you do not ever hot plug it.  Unless of course you wish to hot plug a tablet into your tablet PC, which can get tricky.

If for whatever reason you are using an xorg.conf and want to use symlinks for it, rather than using pci by-paths, you need to rely on the wacom.rules symlinks installed in Ubuntu by default.  If your model tablet isn't included in the default wacom.rules you can find updated 60-wacom.rules at Fixed device files with udev on the LWP's mediawiki.  If you want to look at the now outdated “50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules” (dated 3-29-09) from Ron's Debian git repository open a terminal and enter:


```
cd ./Desktop

wget -O 50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules "http://git.debian.org/?p=users/ron/wacom-tools.git;a=blob_plain;f=debian/xserver-xorg-input-wacom.udev;hb=e110b046292d6aff63b489c9b1aecec25d470cdb"
```

The 60-wacom.rule file at the mediawiki contains Wacom symlink rules.  If needed you can copy a rule from there, or create your own (see below or the mediawiki page), for a new model not yet in the default Ubuntu “69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules”.  Open the “69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules” file in "/lib/udev/rules.d/":


```
gksudo gedit /lib/udev/rules.d/69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules
```

and add your new rule.  Then restart X.

In your xorg.conf for “stylus”, “eraser”, "cursor", and "pad" "InputDevice" sections you would use:


```
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
```

In your “touch” section (if you have it) you'd use:


```
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom-touch"
```

And you would also use _wacom-touch_ for a BambooPT pad.

If your device is new and there is not yet a rule for it in a terminal enter:


```
more /proc/bus/input/devices
```

In the output should be at least one section labeled Wacom. Your vendor and product ID should be in it. The vendor ID for Wacom is Vendor=056a.  If your device is not in the table you should be able to construct a symlink. Using the symlinks in the large “table” as templates construct a rule using your vendor and product ID. Add it to the end of the table, before “# Convenience links for the common case etc.”.

*Appendix 6: Recovering the default wacom.ko*
If you have trouble with your compiled wacom.ko you can recover the default wacom.ko easily even if you don't have a backup.  The wacom.ko that comes default for your current installation it is in your kernel's "linux-image". You can find the "linux-image" and install it with Synaptic Package Manager or Software Center.  The usb kernel module wacom.ko is at "/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko" where "uname -r" is your current kernel.

----------


## amol_deshmukh

Hi,
I followed the exact instructions as mentioned above, my touch screen worked, but when i rebooted it did not work. Apparently i have to restart xserver (ctrl+alt+bckspc) to make my touch screen work. Any idea what's wrong?

Also when i tried to check for Device Input using (Appendix 1)

dmesg | grep Wacom 

and compared it with 

ls -l /dev/input/by-path 

it does not seem to match, is this the problem?

----------


## martinjochimsen

Hi amol_deshmukh

I had the same problem until I added "wacom" to /etc/modules, then it worked everytime.

sudo nano /etc/modules
add wacom (fx at the bottom)
crtl-o (save)
crtl-x (exit)


My /etc/modules looks like this:

# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

fuse
lp
wacom
powernow-k8


Martin  :Smile:  (tx2590oe)

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

Linux Wacom Project has released a new driver, v. 1.0.8.2-2.  I updated the HOW TO and tested it.  Works fine.

Their site seems to be confused somehow.  On the all packages link it takes you to 0.8.1-6 and 0.8.0-3 [from 5-24-08].  Basically it is saying 0.8.0-3 is the current production branch.  Of course it isn't, 0.8.2-2 is, unless I'm totally missing something.  I think it must be a goof.  Edit:  Never mind, it's straightened out now.

Anyway for *Jaunty alpha 3* users they are saying that 0.8.2-2 supports the new Xorg server 1.6 and should be in sync with kernel 2.6.28.  If I'm interpreting it correctly this means 0.8.2-2 is their first driver that could/might work with Jaunty.

PS:  Thank you martin for helping out amol_deshmukh.

----------


## Ramón Casero

Please note that in



```
      Option            BottomY"        "16375"
```

the first double quotes sign is not ". This gives a syntax error if you copy and paste into xorg.conf.

----------


## Ramón Casero

> Also when i tried to check for Device Input using (Appendix 1)
> 
> dmesg | grep Wacom 
> 
> and compared it with a Wacom Cintiq 12WX
> 
> ls -l /dev/input/by-path 
> 
> it does not seem to match, is this the problem?


I have the same problem. What would be the path for "touch" in this case?



```
$ dmesg | grep Wacom
[    8.056688] input: Wacom Cintiq 12WX as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.3/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.0/input/input6
[    8.149311] wacom: v1.49:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver
[  417.991134] input: Wacom Cintiq 12WX as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.3/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.0/input/input7
[12447.248118] input: Wacom Cintiq 12WX as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.3/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.0/input/input8
[12658.739396] input: Wacom Cintiq 12WX as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.3/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.0/input/input9
```



```
$ ls -l /dev/input/by-path
total 0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2009-01-21 13:46 pci-0000:00:1d.2-usb-0:1:1.0-event-kbd -> ../event4
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2009-01-21 13:46 pci-0000:00:1d.2-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event5
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2009-01-21 13:46 pci-0000:00:1d.2-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2009-01-21 17:17 pci-0000:00:1d.3-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event6
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2009-01-21 17:17 pci-0000:00:1d.3-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse2
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2009-01-21 13:46 platform-pcspkr-event-spkr -> ../event3
```

Cheers.

----------


## Favux

Hi Ramón Casero,

Thank you for pointing out the syntax error.  Hopefully it's corrected now.  The perils of moving a document between Text Editor, OOo Writer, and the forum text editor!

Also thank you for providing your output.  What model of Tablet PC do you have?  What are the features?  Are you on Ubuntu 8.10?  Which kernel?  I agree there doesn't seem to be a touch match.  Or touch at all.  Are you using:


```
pci-0000:00:1d.3-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse
```

(input/event 6) for the stylus?  And it is working?

There maybe a way to short circuit this.  At least for external tablets I know the following can work:


```
Option   "Device"   "device/input/wacom"
```

And you insert it in each section you have, eg: stylus, eraser, etc.  At least one serial Tablet PC user I talked to seemed to be saying this worked for him.  Apparently there is some kind of "sym-link"(?) they're trying to introduce.  So you don't need "ttyS0" or whatever or the usb input path.  I have tried it intermittently since and so far it hasn't worked for me.  But I haven't tried it yet on 0.8.2-2.

By any chance do you have any usb device plugged into your Tablet PC?  If so try removing it and running dmesg and ls etc. again.

----------


## Favux

All right I tested the "device/input/wacom" with 0.8.2-2 in 8.10 with kernel 2.6.27-11-generic.  Still no joy.  At least for my HP TX2000.  The stylus works, but under HAL.  The quick and dirty way I can tell it is HAL is the side-switch does not act as a right click.  Also when I type "wacomcpl" in a terminal and the LinuxWacom calibration gui pops up there is no "stylus" or "eraser" or "touch" listed.

----------


## Favux

Hi everybody,

I finally think I have a handle on the "dev/input/wacom" issue.  I took another look at the LWP's HOWTO section 3.2 which discusses symlinks.  First you want to look at the output of:


```
more /proc/bus/input/devices
```

In there you will find vendor and product ID as well as the name.  Here's the relevant part of my output:
code:


```
I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=0093 Version=0330
N: Name="Wacom ISDv4 93"
P: Phys=
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb2/2-2/2-2.3/2-2.3:1.0/input/input10
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse2 event10 
B: EV=b
B: KEY=3c03 0 0 0 0 0
B: ABS=1000100001b

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=0093 Version=0330
N: Name="Wacom ISDv4 93"
P: Phys=
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb2/2-2/2-2.3/2-2.3:1.1/input/input11
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse3 event11 
B: EV=b
B: KEY=3c03 0 0 0 0 0
B: ABS=1000100001b
```

Now knowing my vendor is "056a" I could proceed to find "/etc/udev/rules.d/60-symlinks.rules".  At least I think it is the right place.  Looking in it I saw there was no Wacom symlink.  Ah ha, no wonder it wasn't working in my xorg.conf.  So I added at the bottom of the file the following (per section 3.2):


```
# Link Wacom USB tablet to "/dev/input/wacom" (Linux Wacom Project HOWTO sec. 3.2)
KERNEL=="event*", ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", SYMLINK="input/wacom"
```

Then in xorg.conf I changed "stylus", "eraser", and "touch" in "dev/input/*" to "wacom" and removed "by-path" so they all looked like "dev/input/wacom".  In each of the three sections ("stylus", "eraser", and "touch") the line read:


```
Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
```

rather than, for eg.:


```
Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:0b.1-usb-0:2.3:1.0-event-mouse"
```

Then I rebooted.  And it worked!  Well except for touch.  Stylus, side-switch, and eraser seemed to be working fine.  But I did not test exhaustively.  Wacomcpl showed all three:  stylus, eraser, and touch; but touch did not work.  If I got any reaction out of it the pointer would immediately head to the lower right corner of the screen.  This is a symptom that Xserver isn't getting any input.  However this may work for a Tablet PC that does not have touch.

It makes sense that touch does not work because section 3.2 says the symlink is for kernel 2.6.28.  I'm using 2.6.27-11 on Intepid 8.10.  But why then does it work for external tablet users?  They can't have been on 2.6.28 until recently.  There must be another entry somewhere that establishes their symlink.  So apparently kernel 2.6.27 does support usb external tablets via symlinks (at least partially).  And can be coaxed to at least support the stylus and eraser of a usb Tablet PC.

I *do not recommend* anyone doing this.  I was just curious as to what the symlink thing was about.  I have reverted back to the pci path method, and now have touch again.  In Jaunty we are suppose to be/may be getting a gui that will configure xorg.conf, so that we don't actually work with it directly (and can't break it).  So with Jaunty, if we have to configure the xorg.conf at all, at least for input paths, it looks like all we will need to use is "wacom".  Now that's progress!

----------


## Afief.h

Thanks for the great tutorial.

I wonder is pressure working for any of you? I tried drawing in both gimp and inkscaoe and it seemed that neither of them was pressure aware(as opposed to vista where they were)

Is it a problem with the driver or did I just mess up somewhere?

----------


## impact

Both Gimp and Inkscape need to have the pressure sensitivity enabled in their own preferences (in the input devices section).

----------


## ranpha

Trying to follow this tutorial on a Fut. Siemens T4220 with wacom. And install the de wacom driver.

Placed "wacom" in /etc/modules and modinfo reports loaded.

However when i do dmesg | grep Wacom I only get this
[   64.568421] wacom: v1.49:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver

I noticed that you only speak about USB and not serial wacom in tablets. I always used serial for my tablet pc. 
Also ls -l /dev/input/by-path doesn't give me a clear view what my wacom tablet should be. I also experimented by removing the uncomments on Xorg for the stylus, touch, eraser etc but everytime my Xserver crashed nasty report it couldn't parsh the file. Any help in this ?

P.S. Shoudl i worry and get headache for this or just wait until 9.04 comes out and fixes the whole wacom stuff

----------


## Favux

Hi Afief.h,

Impact (thanks for pitching in!) is right, you need to enable it for different programs.  To see your pressure curve look at .xinitrc in a text editor.  It should look something like:


```
xsetwacom set stylus PressCurve "0 10 90 100"
```

Hi ranpha,

You caught me.  I have a usb tablet pc, so it's what I know best.  I've been reluctant to add serial tablet stuff in until I get feedback from a serial tablet owner.  Since you have a serial tablet I think you'll want to look at the output of:


```
dmesg | grep ttyS
```

and


```
ls /dev/ttyS*
```

The information you're looking for should be in there.  However, if you have setserial installed it might interfere with the dmesg command.

I hope you're right and 9.04 takes away all our HA's.  By the way the wacom symlink approach seems more advanced for you serial tablet users than for us usb'ers.

----------


## diego.souto

Thanks a lot for your great tutorial.

I've got an tx2120es and ub8.10 with k2.6.27. I've followed the tutorial with latest stable version of linuxwacom with the following results:
 - touch: ok... my finger is not very accurate but this is not a linux problem  :Wink: 
 - stylus: movement ok, middle button (for right click) ok, but it doesn't click.

I've tried several combinations of PressCurve, CursorProx and ClickForce but no success anyway.

Behaviour is like.... you can use pen on 1 or 1.5 cms from screen but when you touch screen with pen it seems loosing signal (no click and even movement control is lost).

I've been reading a lot of forum threads about tx2000 and tx2500 but it's strange... i coudn't find same problem on other people. 

¿Any idea? I'm getting crazy with this

thanks to all and sorry for my poor english.

----------


## Favux

Hi diego.souto,

I don't blame you, it sounds frustrating.  I have not heard of behavior like that.

Does the tablet work in Vista?

It sounds like the linuxwacom drivers are "working".  Are you able to calibrate with "wacomcpl"?  Do you see your stylus, eraser, and touch in wacomcpl?  Do you have your .xinitrc starting with Sessions?

It almost sounds like it can't distinguish between stylus and touch.

Please attach you xorg.conf and .xinitrc on your next post.

----------


## diego.souto

Hi Favux:

First of all... thanks for your interest.

My tablet works perfectly with vista (at least the pen... you know there's no way that any computer could work perfectly with vista).

I'm not able to do nothing useful with wacomcpl because i can't do any click with the stylus... anyway... wacomcpl recognices the devices as expected).

I've tried other combinations... even to comment "touch" device leaving only the "stylus" but it's the same.

I leave you as attachment a text file with concrete info and configuration of my tablet. Please... check it. I include a lot of info from several commands and finally a game i was playing with xidump. It's fuc_ing incredible!

Thanks again.

 diego 








> Hi diego.souto,
> 
> I don't blame you, it sounds frustrating.  I have not heard of behavior like that.
> 
> Does the tablet work in Vista?
> 
> It sounds like the linuxwacom drivers are "working".  Are you able to calibrate with "wacomcpl"?  Do you see your stylus, eraser, and touch in wacomcpl?  Do you have your .xinitrc starting with Sessions?
> 
> It almost sounds like it can't distinguish between stylus and touch.
> ...

----------


## ranpha

> Hi Afief.h,
> 
> Impact (thanks for pitching in!) is right, you need to enable it for different programs.  To see your pressure curve look at .xinitrc in a text editor.  It should look something like:
> 
> 
> ```
> xsetwacom set stylus PressCurve "0 10 90 100"
> ```
> 
> ...


Well kinda already tried that. I know that my wacom is on /dev/ttyS0 but if I input that in my Xorg.conf nothing happends. Sometimes i wished i never install intrepid it broke the whole wacom part. BTW am using a Fujitsu Siemens T4220 lifebook.It's similair to a IBM/Lenevo X60 tablet so if ome user have experience with that,plz share

----------


## Favux

Hi diego.souto,

First I suggest downloading the TX2000 xorg.conf attached at the end of the HOW TO and comparing it to yours.  I have taken the liberty of editing your xorg.conf.

A while ago LWP and Xorg. standardized the wacom tools names.  By using a name like "stylusPen" rather than stylus you may be preventing things, like wacomcpl, from working correctly.  I'm sorry, it is not clear to me if changing the names interferes with your game.  Also are you running in a virtual machine?  Is that what the other stuff is?

Also, think of eraser as an extension of stylus.  They both use the same input path, and settings in stylus will apply to eraser.  That is why I moved the eraser section under stylus.  If you look at the back of your stylus you'll see that it depresses.  So eraser is kind of a stylus button.  It is using that signal to send the eraser event.  Only some programs, like Gimp, can be configured to recognize the eraser signal.

Also I removed options from sections where I don't think they belong.  The remaining options are in the sections where I think they apply.

With the edited xorg.conf now try wacomcpl and see if it works.  You need to generate a .xinitrc as the HOW TO describes.

I have attached the edited xorg.conf and a sample .xinitrc.

----------


## Favux

Hi ranpha,

Sorry Intrepid broke your wacom.  What I was suggesting at the end of the post was changing your xorg.conf input line from "/dev/ttyS0" to "/dev/input/wacom" and see if that got you a signal.

Without seeing the output of:


```
dmesg | grep ttyS
ls /dev/ttyS*
```

(remember setserial can interfere with dmesg)  I can't offer much.  I do have two "suggestions" other than the wacom one.  Did your tablet require a line like:


```
/dev/ttyS0 port 0x03F8 irq 4 baud_base 38400
```

in your "/etc/setserial.conf"?  If so have you checked it?

Also do you know how to use xxd?  xxd will exit for devices not listed, otherwise CTRL and C to quit.  Run through each device listed by "ls /dev/ttyS*" eg. ttyS0, ttyS1, etc.  Bring the pen to the screen an move it around.  You know you have the right ttyS* when you see a reaction with an output of characters.  That's the ttyS* you want to use in xorg.conf.  In a terminal type:


```
xxd /dev/ttyS0
```

changing to S1, etc.

I hope this is useful.  There are plenty of threads and HOW TO's for the X60, so there's hope.  (BTW, did you have to quote the whole post?)

Also seeing your xorg.conf might be helpful.  If you'd like to, please attach.

----------


## diego.souto

Ok Favux... I was trying what you suggested me... let's see:

 * STEP 1: I've changed xorg.conf and .xinitrc with your values (obviously then restart) --> Same behaviour

 * STEP 2: wacomcpl... I see this devices: stylus, touch, eraser, touch (yes... touch two times... why? I don't know). I tried to do "Calibration" for stylus... buy obviously i can't do click so i used the trick of the finger between the pen and the screen... and wacomcpl wrote the .xinitrc I attach you. Then I restarted and.... same behaviour... no change at all.

On the other hand... there're are some extrange things I'd wish comment with you... maybe they're not important but maybe give you a clue of what's happening:
 * Is it normal I see touch device two times in wacomcpl's devices list?
 * Is it normal this errno=16 in XOrg.0.log? (see attached file)
 * Is it normal to have all that devices in "xsetpointer -l" (see attached file)? Note that seems to be the ones configured in xorg.conf plus two devices named "Wacom ISDv4 93". 


And... completing some info you requested me:
 * I'm not running ubuntu on a virtual machine... i have an grub multiboot instalation (ubuntu + vista). But... if you're interested in... before I decided to install ubuntu on the machine... I've tried it first on a virtualbox inside vista... and in this virtualbox ubuntu pen works ok (only after guest additions installed). It seems that in that case is vista who is controlling pen device and giving it to ubuntu just like a "virtual generic pointer device".

 * About names of devices.... I had tried first with standard names... but when I saw touch device two times on wacomcpl... i've tried to rename devices thinking maybe about a device's name conflict. But anyhow you can see that it's the same result with standard or non-standard names.

 * The mess of commented devices and options in my xorg.conf is only the result of a lot of tries with different combinations.  :Smile:  When you try all sort of normal things... and keeps not working... you start to try extrange things.  :Smile:  So... yes.... I had tried earlier with the "how to"'s xorg.conf as is.

 * I had also tried changing USB=on option and putting ISDv4 but the same result.


I'm really desperated. There must be some misconfiguration in my system.... browsing I see there's a lot of people who has this tablet and nobody seems to have this problem. Ok... Favux... sorry for my complaints... and THANKS A LOT for your kindly help.

diego.






> Hi diego.souto,
> 
> First I suggest downloading the TX2000 xorg.conf attached at the end of the HOW TO and comparing it to yours.  I have taken the liberty of editing your xorg.conf.
> 
> A while ago LWP and Xorg. standardized the wacom tools names.  By using a name like "stylusPen" rather than stylus you may be preventing things, like wacomcpl, from working correctly.  I'm sorry, it is not clear to me if changing the names interferes with your game.  Also are you running in a virtual machine?  Is that what the other stuff is?
> 
> Also, think of eraser as an extension of stylus.  They both use the same input path, and settings in stylus will apply to eraser.  That is why I moved the eraser section under stylus.  If you look at the back of your stylus you'll see that it depresses.  So eraser is kind of a stylus button.  It is using that signal to send the eraser event.  Only some programs, like Gimp, can be configured to recognize the eraser signal.
> 
> Also I removed options from sections where I don't think they belong.  The remaining options are in the sections where I think they apply.
> ...

----------


## Favux

Hi diego.souto  	

Your "xsetpointer -l" now looks exactly like mine.

Thank you for explaining why your xorg.conf looked the way it did.  You were experimenting trying to find a solution.

TPCButton should be "on" by default for tablet pc not:


```
xsetwacom set stylus TPCButton "off"
```

You shouldn't need to set it in xorg.conf, it should just be "on".  Which is interesting.  You could remove the comment on it in the stylus section in xorg.conf and/or change it in .xinitrc.

"Is it normal this errno=16 in XOrg.0.log? (see attached file)"  I don't know about normal, but I have the exact same error.

*It is not normal* to see "touch" twice.  It is almost as if you have another Xscript running adding extra erroneous stuff.  Notice on the end of the .xinitrc I attached there was:


```
# run the primary system script
. /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
```

It wasn't on the .xinitrc you sent me.  Did you edit it out?  It should be present in the .xinitrc you are using.  Now go to "/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc".  Everything in it should be commented out.  If you see:


```
# invoke global X session script
. /etc/X11/Xsession
```

comment it out like:


```
# invoke global X session script
#. /etc/X11/Xsession
```

Maybe Xsession is adding the erroneous stuff (/etc/X11/Xsession).  Xsession should not be run.

Why don't you look into these issues.  It seems clear we should concentrate on the double "touch".

Edit:  Is there any chance that your wacom-tools version is not the same version as the wacom driver you installed?

----------


## diego.souto

Hi Favux:

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!  :Very Happy:  It's resolved!

Thanks for your time, your kindness and your patience with me.

Let me tell you the story:
 * First i tried to see what was happening in chained scripts from ~/.xinitrc --> /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc --> /etc/X11/Xsession --> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/* in order to know if some line there could be adding the second "touch" device or something like that. All seems normal.
 * Then tried to simply comment this scripts as you suggested me, restarted --> Same behaviour!
 * Then I was intrigated about your last question about versions of wacomcpl... and considering i was desperated at all... I've decided to uninstall all wacom, make sure all wacom packages uninstalled, make sure kernel module unloaded and then erased,... and start again all the whole tutorial. And... voilá! "stylus" worked... I could run wacomcpl (now there's only one "touch" device), calibration, etc. All ok.

the only thing is not working now is the middle button... but I don't mind... it was the only thing was working before (it seems a joke)... but i guess maybe some kind of missconfiguration on .xinitr or xorg.conf. Don't worry now.

So... what was bad before? I don't really know... maybe not really purged ubuntu wacom packages (I would swear I had done it, but...)


Thanks a lot again for your help. I was frustrated and near to leave it all. Greetings

diego

----------


## Favux

Hi diego.souto,

Excellent!  Nice work!  It has been a pleasure to help you.




> I was frustrated and near to leave it all.


I'm glad you hung in there.

----------


## GrooveTherapy

Great tutorial!

I was able to get the stylus/touch working on my TX2000 running intrepid, however there is one issue with the stylus - I'm not sure if this is how it's supposed to be.  

I have all the eraser sections in xorg.conf and the eraser is detected on the stylus - However in programs like xournal, I can't bind the eraser function to the eraser button.  It will behave like the pen indefinitely.  Only two inputs come up with dmesg | grep Wacom, so it looks like all stylus functions are part of the same input...what am I doing wrong?

----------


## Favux

Hi GrooveTherapy,

Thankyou, glad things are working.

I basically answered you on the Rotation thread.  In Xournal the side-switch is the eraser.  I think of the eraser as basically another button of the stylus.  A button only a few programs (so far) can detect.

----------


## GrooveTherapy

Hey all

So this might be old news, but if not, it's an exciting development for xournal note takers.  Here's the relevant sections of my xorg.conf:



```
Section "InputDevice" 
      Identifier        "stylus" 
      Driver            "wacom" 
      Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:0b.1-usb-0:2.3:1.0-event-mouse" 
      Option            "Type"           "stylus"
      Option            "USB"            "on" 
      Option            "Button2"        "2"  # make side-switch a middle-click button 
	Option		"TopX"		"218"
	Option		"TopY"		"198"
	Option		"BottomX"	"26271"
	Option		"BottomY"	"16520"
EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 
      Identifier        "eraser" 
      Driver            "wacom" 
      Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:0b.1-usb-0:2.3:1.0-event-mouse" 
      Option            "Type"           "eraser"
      Option            "USB"            "on" 
      Option            "Button1"        "3"  # make eraser a right-click 
EndSection
```

Add the 


```
      Option            "Button2"        "2"  # make side-switch a middle-click button
```

and 


```
      Option            "Button1"        "3"  # make side-switch a right-click button
```

In the stylus and eraser sections of your xorg, respectively.  Restart X with ctrl alt backspace, and you should now be able to set button 2 and 3 settings in xournal - Button 2 is your pen button and button 3 is the eraser!  

It is also worthy to note that the pen button no longer serves as a right click - the eraser does however.  If you want to reverse this, simply use these lines instead:

In the stylus section: 


```
      Option            "Button2"        "3"  # make side-switch a right-click button
```

In the eraser section:


```
      Option            "Button1"        "2"  # make side-switch a middle-click button
```

This works for me, so hopefully it works for all of you as well!


EDIT: Cleaned up the code tags, thanks Favux for catching all those errors.  I will try gimp later tonight and see what I've broken by doing this  :Wink:

----------


## Favux

Hi GrooveTherapy,

Ingenious!  You got your eraser in Xournal.

I do have one small quibble though.  Since "Button1" is usually considered the stylus tip then by putting:


```
Option            "Button1"        "3"  # make side-switch a right
```

in the "eraser" section wouldn't you want the label to read:


```
Option            "Button1"        "3"  # make eraser a right button
```

I realize you're mainly concerned with note taking in Xournal, but have you had a chance to see how this configuration works in Gimp or one of the other programs that "recognizes" eraser?

PS:  And at the bottom when you reverse things you forgot to change the labels.  That might confuse folks.

----------


## cak3

I thought I had discovered something, but I see I Groove beat me to it. I was able to get the eraser working in xournal by using wacomcpl to map the eraser to the middle mouse button (which is button three). So, same thing, just with wacomcpl. 

Xournal recognizes it as button 3, and by default button 3 is mapped to the eraser (it can be changed in teh options menu of xournal).

Inkscape has an "input devices" option in the file menu, and allows you to specify keys for the eraser (I think? I don't know how it work). So it might be possible to map it to mouse 3.... I don't know enough about how that works.

The gimp also has a keyboard shortcuts menu, but I don't know if that would allow mapping to a mouse button, or even how that would work. 

Alternatively, you could try using wacomcpl to map a key to the eraser. 

I havent really tried that stuff, since I dont know much about inkscape or The Gimp and really just use Xournal and take notes. It might be worth messing around with for somebody who knows more about how keybindings, etc works though.

----------


## Favux

Hi cak3,

Right.  I think you could get the same result by putting in the stylus section:


```
Option            "Button3"        "3"  # make eraser a right button
```

But I'm not 100% sure.  Someone would have to test it.  You'd still have to make "Button2"  "2" above it I think.  And not put a line in the eraser section.  As I understand it default is "Button1"  "1"  # make stylus tip a left "mouse" button.

----------


## cak3

Well, in wacomcpl, assigning "middle mouse" the the button (in the eraser menu, not as one of the stylus buttons) assigns button1 of the eraser to button 2 (the middle mouse)

from my .xinitrc:



```
xsetwacom set eraser Button1 "Button 2"
```

From what I could tell, that overrides any assignment of the stylus's button 3 (the eraser, or at least not the tip or sidebutton).

Since my .xinitrc doesn't get applied at startup for some reason, I had to modify my xorg.conf to test this. I found that, without anything in the eraser section, but assigning the middle click to the stylus's button three, like this:


```
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option 		"Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
	Option		"Type"		"stylus"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
	Option		"Button2"	"3"  # make side-switch a right button
        Option          "Button3"       "2"  # attempt to assign middle click to eraser
	Option		"TopX"		"96"	 #old: "225"
	Option		"TopY"		"17" 	 #old: "225"
	Option		"BottomX"	"26273"  #old: "26300"
	Option		"BottomY"	"16353"  #old: "16375"
EndSection
```

Did not work (the eraser was still seen as button1).

However, removing the line making that assignment and adding the line


```
Option		"Button1"	"2" #make eraser a middle click
```

to the eraser section works perfectly.

----------


## Favux

Hi cak3,

Very interesting.  So eraser isn't "Button3"?  I wonder if, in the stylus section, it could be another "Buttonx"?  I wish I could remember where I saw the explanation on this stuff.  It wasn't complete by any means, but it seemed more complete than the Linux Wacom Project HOWTO by Ping Cheng.  Or maybe it was an earlier version, because he has been updating it.

Basically with "ButtonM" M can be from 1-32 if the device supports it I think.  Then the action by default is to activate a "mouse" button but you can do other stuff.  So we have it simple.  Completely configuring an external Wacom graphic table probably can turn into quite the adventure!

I wonder why your .xinitrc doesn't get applied?  I ran into another guy who couldn't get it going.  But he used a trick he learned while using another distro and added it to a start up script he knew would run.  I can't remember which it was and I don't remember what thread that was in.  I'll try to remember.

Edit:  I think it was in rc.local in /etc/.  Or maybe he made one in /home.  But putting it in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc, or at least a call in there to your .xinitrc might make more sense.

----------


## cak3

Well, I figured out the problem with my .xinitrc. It actually was getting applied, but the settings specified in my xorg.conf were overriding what was in it. (I had though it would override that). 

I did find some stuff out in the process though. according to the startx man-page, it will use the .xinitrc in the home directory by default, only using the system defualt if there isn't one. So, starting it in sessions is unnecessary (I tested it without the command in sessions, and it worked). 

As for the eraser, my guess is that is isn't button 3 because it is configured as a separate input device, and that, at least on my tablet, the stylus only has 2 recognized buttons, so button 3 does nothing.

----------


## Favux

Hi cak3,

Interesting.  .xinitrc wouldn't run for me originally in Hardy unless put in Sessions just like gali98 specified.  And last time I checked (a while ago admittedly) my .xinitrc runs after xorg.conf.  But you can have commands in both places and as long as the ones in xorg.conf aren't overruled by xsetwacom lines in .xinitrc they apply.  Hmmm.  Does wacomcpl seem to be working normally for you?

----------


## cak3

I was wrong, my xinitrc still does not get applied. (I thought I restarted x to test, but i did it wrong.)

My wacomcpl works perfectly though -- changes made in it work for that session and it changes my xinitrc properly. 

The issue will probably be moot soon enough, since I am going to install jaunty alpha 5... we shall see.

----------


## cak3

Ok, i ran the code in the addendum again, and now the DVD and Q buttons work again, when I don't have the screen down in table mode, and they still don't work when it is down.

What is really weird is that pressing the button to disable the touchpad is still keycode 200, re-enabling it is now 146, not 201 (the keycode of the Q button). There is no doubt that is was 201 before. I really don't know what is going on with that, or why it should change keycodes in the first place. 

How did you figure out how to get the buttons working (the addednum)?

Edit: meant to post this in the rotation thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996830&page=9)

----------


## Favux

Hi cak3,

I didn't, that's, as far as I know, gali98's fix.

I tried to figure it out at the time but I couldn't.  Presumably it has something to do with "/usr/share/hotkey-setup/hp-tablet.hk" and "/etc/init.d/hotkey-setup".  But I couldn't put it together.  If you do I'd love an explanation!

----------


## cak3

Well, I tried out Jaunty Alpha 5. Had to use the alternate install CD since the normal one would go blank and freeze partway though the installation (seemed like an X issue). When installed with the alternate, it worked fine. The login screen is really cool =P

There were issues, of course. The new version of X doesnt get along so great with ATI, which is to be expected (it was using the open-source driver, but It seemed like it was only single-buffered or something. Scrolling was really jumpy).

The touch actually worked right away (though the calibration was way off) but (and this is the reason I am sticking with interpid for now) the linuxwacom drivers only support up to version 1.5 of X and the .27 kernel (Jaunty is 1.6 and .28 ).

Oh well, guess I'll just have to wait.

Edit: forgot to mention -- There was no xorg.conf, at least not in the usual spot.

Also, with regard to the hotkeys (and most of the other stuff, actually) it seems it might be helpful to get gali98 input, since it would seem he knows a lot more then either of us (certainly more than me).

----------


## Favux

Hi cak3

You are very brave.  And it was exciting, wasn't it!



> Anyway for Jaunty alpha 3 users they are saying that 0.8.2-2 supports the new Xorg server 1.6 and should be in sync with kernel 2.6.28. If I'm interpreting it correctly this means 0.8.2-2 is their first driver that could/might work with Jaunty.


From post #4 on this thread.  So they were being optimistic?

Oh and another file of interest.  "/var/run/hotkey-setup", that one has two "paired" lists of numbers.

Oh yes.  If gali98 was still around this thread wouldn't exist.  I assume he's busy with school and his job.  He knows way more than me.  I think, but am not sure, that he might have been contributing some code to the LWP during summer break.




> There was no xorg.conf, at least not in the usual spot.


That has me nervous.  Did you see any of the new xorg.conf gui's, like X.org Options Editor or Loic2's wacom one?

PS:  Cool avatar!

----------


## cak3

It was quite exciting, indeed. I am actually installing it to an external HDD so I can mess around with it without breaking the system I have installed. 

Somebody who knows more that I might be able to get the wacom drivers working, or I might after messing around a while. There was not anything for .28 in the src directory, and I got an error when I tried it with .27 (ie, directly from this guide). Don't remember what it was, I will get that when I get it on an external.

I didn't see any of the xorg GUI's, ill have to check that out. It might have existed, but been completely blank (I first attempted to open it in the console, but I didnt have vim installed yet so I used nano. It didnt say it was a new file, and later, there was a blank file there (and I dont think i saved the blank one). So it could have just been using default everything automatically. Something else I need to look into.

----------


## gali98

Hey guys...

Yeah... I've had both school and a job that are killing all my free time.  :Sad: 
But that's life I guess. I'll try my best to help y'all...
What exactly are the problems that you are having?
It's been a while since I've had time to mess around with everything so I'm a bit rusty (and I think you probably actually know a lot more than me) but another head always helps  :Smile: .
It may be the weekend before I can really help... I'll just have to see how the week goes.
Sorry for kind of dropping the ball on everyone  :Sad: 
Thanks,
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi Kory,

Welcome back!  Good to hear from you.

I'll let cak3 speak for himself but I think he wants to know how you got the hotkey fix.  He's having trouble with his bezel keys when he has the screen down in tablet mode.

Also I think we are all a little nervous about Jaunty comin up in April.  Changing to Xorg 1.6 and all.  So the more people the better.

----------


## cak3

Yea, Favux is right. I have been having issues (most notably that the bezel keys no longer do anything recognizable by xev when the screen in in tablet mode) so I was just curious about that hotkey stuff, since it did work to get it working initially.

As for jaunty, I did get it installed on an external HDD I can boot from on my lappy, but haven't gotten the chance to mess around with it much.

----------


## tekrytor

Back in the mix...

I was following Gali98's lead a few months back and got my TX2500us with ATI graphics to run Wacom well. But, after a few kernel updates, now at 2.6.27-12-generic, I gave up on Wacom because it was a lot of work to reinstall it with each kernel update, and it quit working anyway. Frustrating. So kudos to all who keep pushing the envelope!

Checking the old thread tonight, now I see all the work Favux has been up to since, along with cup, diego and a few others, and I thought maybe it's time to try again. Like Gali, work has had me busy too, but I will try on the weekend. 

What I would like to know is if the fixes that allowed our tx's to boot under 8.10 make it back into 8.04, and if Wacom has a chance in the (current) 8.04 offering? 

Why I ask is because I primarily got into Ubuntu for UbuntuStudio, with the realtime kernel, for my music and audio passions, and I would like to run 8.04 UbuntuStudio on my tx2500, but it wouldn't even boot 8.04 previously. 

Maybe I don't understand the diffs in the builds, etc. but I thought some of what's learned in 8.10 gets back into 8.04. Is this not the case? 

Will 9.04 be better for tx users? What can I expect for my tablet in 9.04?

Can I go back to 8.04? What do you people recommend?

Thanks,
steve in calif

----------


## gali98

Well first to tekrytor, I'm not sure, but I don't think all the thermal fixes got backported to Hardy, but I'm not sure.
This tutorial, however will get it working for you in Hardy:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=873188
Though, as a note, I'm pretty sure with the jaunty release, the ubuntu studio team is releasing the new kernel with rt applied (but I'm not completely sure :\)

Also, on the topic of the wacom dying everytime a kernel update comes, there is a solution. DKMS... (it recompiles the kernel module when a new kernel is installed) I know it would work, but I have absolutely no idea how to get it working. Maybe it can be a project for me for spring break. I'll get back to y'all if I ever get around to it.

I want to say thanks to all you guys who kept up the tutorials and stuff... I know how much time it takes to mess with it all... If only they hadn't done away with the thank button... You might have a few extra points.  :Smile: 
Now on to the rest... 
As far a jaunty goes, I'm not too worried about it messing anything up. Actually I was reading a few days ago about some of the work they are doing. It seems they are going to redo how the hotkey systems works, which may even help with all the problems you are having.  :Smile:  I'll definately be testing the beta when it comes out.


I'm not sure exactly to what keys you are referring to by "bezel." I'm assuming you mean the DVD, and Rotate buttons? I am also assuming by "tablet mode" that you mean with the screen rotated and closed...

Okay... So I started reading some of the older posts... Are you on Jaunty with these problems (the buttons stop working I mean)?

I think they're doing some weird stuff in the new X.org... I'm starting to recall to memory some of the stuff I read a while back (like no more xorg.conf) They want to be able to configure everything with .fdi files which is all fine and dandy, but they don't work so well with wacom stuff as they are only able to configure a device once (i.e. only create the stylus device, and not the eraser or touch.) I'm not sure if they have overcome that problem or not, but it may be a nightmare getting our wacom stuff working on Jaunty...
We'll just have to wait and see.
On the button problem, can you give me a timeline of sorts, so I can see if I can figure out something..
Like
1. on bootup, x button gives y keycode.
2. after changing to tablet mode, button x gives ...
3. after switching back, button x gives...
yada yada...
The more data I can peer through the better....

I may not be of as much help as you were hoping  :Sad: 
I don't actually know a whole lot, I'm just a really good guesser that gets lucky.
Anyways... I'll try my best to help with what I can. I have next week off due to spring break, so I may have a lot more time.
Thanks guys!
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

How 'bout that, it works!  This is a continuation from post # 9 on this thread.

I *do not recommend* anyone doing this. I was still curious as to what the symlink thing was about.

Apparently with Intrepid (I'm just guessing) they decided since they were moving away from xorg.conf to HAL and .fdi files they didn't need the 60-wacom.rules file which is why we don't have it, or at least I don't.

So the following should be in /etc/udev/rules.d/60-wacom.rules.  But since it isn't there I added it to the bottom of /etc/udev/rules.d/60-symlinks.rules.  This is an edited (cut-down) version from Linux Wacom Project HOWTO:  3.2-Updated wacom-c  (as of 3/5/09).  I also added to and edited some of the comments.


```
# Link Wacom USB tablet to "/dev/input/wacom" (Linuw Wacom Project HOWTO sec. 3.2)
# udev rules for wacom tablets (as of 3/5/09).  By Ron ? and Danny Kukawka?
# These rules were compiled for the Debian GNU/Linux distribution.
# The following rules, in an unedited form, should be in /etc/udev/rules.d/60-wacom.rules.
# But since it is not present in Intrepid I added it to the bottom of
# /etc/udev/rules.d/60-symlinks.rules.:
KERNEL!="event[0-9]*", GOTO="wacom_end"

# The ID_PATH variable is set by the "path_id" script in an earlier rule file.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK="input/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}-wacom"

# Multiple interface support for stylus and touch devices.
DRIVERS=="wacom", ATTRS{bInterfaceNumber}=="00", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}="stylus"
DRIVERS=="wacom", ATTRS{bInterfaceNumber}=="01", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}="touch"

# From the large table of type-named links for multiple tablets.
# We override SYMLINK for tabletpc devices because the by-path link
# is not required with such devices, there will only ever be one.
# The following line depends on your tablet or tablet pc.  I took the line that 
# applied to my tablet pc, a TX2000.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0093",  SYMLINK="input/tablet-tpc93-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"

# but for legacy reasons, we keep the input/wacom link as the generic stylus device.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}!="touch", SYMLINK+="input/wacom"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}=="touch", SYMLINK+="input/wacom-touch"

# Check and repossess the device if a module other than the wacom one
# is already bound to it.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ACTION=="add", RUN+="check_driver wacom $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"

LABEL="wacom_end"
```

Notice that in order not to include the table I just extracted the line specific for my tablet pc.  Remember that:


```
more /proc/bus/input/devices
```

will give you your needed vendor and product ID to get the line for your tablet pc.  I did not touch the 10-wacom.fdi in /etc/hal/fdi/policy.  They had to change it to 10-wacom.fdi because apparently with HAL boot order was important.  That doesn't seem to apply to .rules in /etc/udev/rules.d/.

So then the lines in xorg.conf in the "stylus" and "eraser" sections  become:


```
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
```

and in the "touch" "InputDevice" section it becomes:


```
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom-touch"
```

I did not need to change anything in "ServerLayout".  I've rebooted several times and it appears stable.  I've also checked it out in several app.s.  I'm thinking about leaving it this way.

Admittedly all this is more work than just using the by-path pci input method in xorg.conf.  But the dev.s really don't want us doing that.  This sort of approximates how they want things to work, although I doubt they'd approve of what I just did.  But hopefully coming up with Jaunty:



> *Ping Cheng in 3.2-Updated wacom-c*
> The wacom kernel driver (wacom_wac.c and wacom_sys.c) that is available in linuxwacom-0.8.2-2.tar.bz2 supports USB Tablet PC, Bamboo1 Medium, and Monarch, which will be available in kernel version 2.6.28.  The driver also added a few new xsetwacom commands that help you change X driver settings from user space.


So with the above and the wacom.rules back in Jaunty (as I understand it), we will be able to use the symlinks.  Then with Loic2/Alberto Milone's wacom gui we shouldn't even have to edit xorg.conf directly.  If that all happens it should make using a tablet or tablet pc painless.  As I understand it they've decided to back away from .fdi files for Wacom, at least for Jaunty.  As DeviceKit replaces HAL and if they figure out how to deliver functionality for multiple inputs on the same path things will probably change again.

----------


## Favux

Hi tekrytor,

Welcome back.  I have to agree with gali98.  If you want to run 8.04 you'd probably want to backport kernel 2.6.27 instead of (was it?) 2.6.24.  I think it's the kernel that has most of the boot fixes you want.  But sure stuff does get fixed and/or backported so you could try 8.04 and hope the latest stuff helps.

8.10 seems better for what you want but audio is still not great.  Hopefully with 9.04 the newer pulse audio will improve things.  As I mentioned there could/should theoretically be a bunch of Wacom improvements too.  We'll have to see.

Redoing the kernal driver takes me 10-15 minutes now so it isn't that big a deal.  But in 9.10 we may not need to do any of that stuff.  If all goes as planned we should be able to use the stock linuxwacom drivers and configuration gui and be done.  Admittedly the stock linuxwacom drivers will be older than the current 0.8.2-2 drivers in the tutorial.  The caveat is I'm still not absolutely clear on what version will be included.

But the only folks that should affect are the N-trig users (and maybe some others).  They'll probably still need the latest stuff because the Jaunty kernel and latest linuxwacom drivers include more support for N-trig.  That would be the TX2z and Dell latitude XT owners.

----------


## gali98

Yep.. You definately know more than me.  :Smile: 

Okay I see what you're doing now with the symlinks and such. I don't think there's anything wrong witht the way you're doing it, though a cleaner way would probably be to create a separate file for the wacom stuff (like the 60-wacom.rules)...

Also, this configuration gui you keep talking about.. I can't find anything on it. Is there a website or forum post or what? Or is it just on the mailing list? I haven't been really keeping up with it for a while...
Thanks, 
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi kory,

I think you're being modest.  And yes, maybe I've learned a little the past few months.

I was afraid I would run into permission problems creating a new file because I hadn't looked into that aspect.  Also I wasn't sure it would be "chained", whereas the file I stuck it in is suppose to be the one the user uses.  Making a 60-wacom.rules would be the next step.  But then would Intrepid be able to deal with it during an update?  I suppose the worst that could happen is that it would erase it?

I had a link to Loic2's mockup of the gui, I'll have to look for it.  Mostly I saw it in the mailing list/LWP forum, but there was a bit about it in an official Jaunty planning discussion.

Can you believe this?

http://lists.freedesktop.org/archive...ch/000123.html

So now there will be no HAL and no DeviceKit?  It will be udev-extras?  I wonder what they mean by D-Bus name?

Edit:
OK, here's Loic2's mockup for the gui:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Blueprints/WacomTabletsUi

And from the Jaunty UDS here are the notes on both gui's; Xorg.conf Options Editor and the Graphical Configuration Tool for Wacom Tablets & TabletPCs:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSJaunty/Report/Desktop

And then some mail-list discussions:
http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-d.../msg06115.html

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/000303.html

This covers most of what I've seen.

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

Wow!  It was that easy.  This is a continuation from posts #9 and #45 on this thread.

Egged on by gali98 (thanks) I went ahead and created a 50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules (60-wacom.rules turns out not to be the right name) file in /etc/udev/rules.d/ by just:


```
gksudo nautilus
```

I then navigated to the appropriate directory.  Then I created an empty file with 50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules as the name.  I copied and pasted the symlink stuff from post #45 that I had previously placed in /etc/udev/rules.d/60-symlinks.rules into it.  And of course removed it from 60-symlinks.rules.  I saved the file, and as far as I could tell the permissions were the same as 60-symlinks.rules'.  I rebooted and everything still worked!  Later I went ahead and put in the complete file from the LWP HOWTO.  It seems to be the same as the Ubuntu one (I finally found a sample), but I still need to compare closely.

I've already checked it out in a few app.s and wacomcpl.  If it's stable through a few boots I guess it's golden.

----------


## gali98

Hey sounds good! And thanks for the links  :Smile: 
Jaunty is sure going to be interesting that's for sure.
Glad you got the simlinks working. I'm guessing that both stylus and eraser are mapped to /dev/input/wacom?
I'm pretty sure that when you install the wacom packages it did the symlinks meaning that your symlink file shouldn't get killed or anything.
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi kory,

No problem.  I just love the dev.s' opinions of us.  No doubt well justified.

The thing that's starting to worry me about Jaunty is that I have yet to see a tablet user set up in it.  It may be that X 1.6 is breaking linuxwacom and evtouch.  Now LWP says that 0.8.2-2 is compatible with 1.6 but I think the default version in Jaunty is 0.8.2.  That can't be right, can it?  They wouldn't use a default that is broken out of the box would they?  I must have misunderstood something.

I'm not sure who installs the udev rules.  I looked in the linuxwacom source code and couldn't find anything regarding it.  Which doesn't prove much.  I think maybe the distribution is responsible for its own udev rules.

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

Here's the "Included Files" from the 0.8.1-6 wacaom deb from Loic2's Wacom wiki.



```
./
etc/
etc/udev/
etc/udev/rules.d/
etc/udev/rules.d/50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules
etc/init.d/
etc/init.d/xserver-xorg-input-wacom
usr/
usr/share/
usr/share/hal/
usr/share/hal/fdi/
usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/
usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/
usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi
usr/share/lintian/
usr/share/lintian/overrides/
usr/share/lintian/overrides/xserver-xorg-input-wacom
usr/share/man/
usr/share/man/man4/
usr/share/man/man4/wacom.4x.gz
usr/share/man/man1/
usr/share/man/man1/check_driver.1.gz
usr/share/doc/
usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-input-wacom/
usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-input-wacom/copyright
usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-input-wacom/changelog.Debian.gz
usr/lib/
usr/lib/xorg/
usr/lib/xorg/modules/
usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/
usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
lib/
lib/udev/
lib/udev/check_driver
```

The relevant files seem to be:


```
etc/udev/rules.d/50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules
```

and


```
usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi
```

So I used the wrong name.  Instead of 60-wacom.rules it looks like it should have been 50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules.  And as Kory said (below), the udev rules must be from the distribution because they are in the deb.s but apparently not the LWP source code.  Unfortunately because they are packaged in the deb I can not read them.

----------


## gali98

Yeah, I'm pretty sure the rules come down through the distro, because as you said, it is not in the source, but it is in the debs.

As far as jaunty goes, it was kinda the same way with Intrepid. The system changed, and they didn't really say much about it. We just had to figure it out ourselves. They did put up a wikipage on it, but it didn't have the best info. I guess day 1 we'll just have to see what turns out.

I don't think the devs (by devs, here I mean the Ubuntu packagers) don't have too much interaction with most users (i.e. us) so they just go on what they know.

I guess one way to find out is to go to the launchpad for the wacom packages and just start asking questions  :Smile:  At least then no one could say you didn't try.
I just don't have time anymore to mess with it all. :/
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hey gali98,

I don't blame you.  I've watched Loic2 try to talk to the Ubuntu dev.s and half the time it seems they're talking different languages.  He just can't get through to them.  Some of the same issues he brought up in Hardy recurred in Intrepid.  But he finally seemed to be making progress in Jaunty.  So I'm not real sure I want to get involved in all that.

I think it's because the dev.s sit down and establish priorities and plans.  For some reason they don't communicate all that.  At least not in a way I've figured out how to access.  I'm wondering if part of the reason is that they aren't suppose to be talking about some of the stuff.  You know, plans they don't want the "competitors" to learn about too early.

----------


## gali98

Computer people are an odd lot aren't they?  :Smile: 
Maybe someday they will get the whole HAL/DeviceKit magic worked out. I sure hope so...
The beta comes out in a few days, and I'm going to see if I can get some time to test it... I'll try and remember to post my results and stuff.
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi gali98,

Yes they are, but maybe that could be generalized to all of us!  lol

If you do start testing the Jaunty beta, I for one, would appreciate any information you care to share.  I'm very ambivalent.  The move to Intrepid right when it came out was in retrospect premature.  I got burned in other words.  But I do want to see all the Wacom goodness that is suppose to be there.  Puzzled as to why no one is finding it.


Kory (and anyone who wants to pitch in),

I could use your help.  I think the wacom.rules are in wacom-tools.  I traced the Ron in the wacom.rules file to his debian git repository.

http://git.debian.org/?p=users/ron/w...ffceb333cd03d9

The most recent rules are dated 10-30-08.  Then click on blob. Then click on xserver-xorg-input-wacom.udev, which links to just the symlink rules "text file".

I'm trying to figure out a way to download them.  Maybe to add to the HOW TO.  After changing the directory to the desktop.  Here's what I have:


```
wget -O 50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules http://git.debian.org/?p=users/ron/wacom-tools.git;a=blob_plain;f=debian/xserver-xorg-input-wacom.udev;hb=cd7b8f556855d985cd6de46892ffceb333cd03d9
```

Unfortunately this just puts html mixed with text into 50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules, not just the text.  

There must be a way to just get the text and filter out the html, hopefully while retaining the format.  Unfortunately I'm blocking on it.  Any assistance appreciated.

----------


## gali98

You are going to hate yourself if you spent any length of time on this because I certainly do... Probably worked an hour on this trying to get it to work...
And the solution is so simple... You have to put the url in quotes  :Smile: 
That would make the command like so:


```
wget -O 50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules "http://git.debian.org/?p=users/ron/wacom-tools.git;a=blob_plain;f=debian/xserver-xorg-input-wacom.udev;h=de8b10f6cea341051ed4cefafb9baad5a3655e50;hb=cd7b8f556855d985cd6de46892ffceb333cd03d9"
```

The problem had to do with escaping characters correctly (I think the semi-colons did it, so the server didn't recieve all the information it needed...)
Anywho that should be what you're looking for.
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi kory,

You guessed correctly, I hate myself.  I spent at least an hour before I posted asking for help.  And of course it was "simple".

Thank you very much!

----------


## gali98

Hahaha!!!
Yeah trust me I know how you feel... and I searched google for forever and didn't find the answer until after all of the searching....
But of course that is how we learn right?
Glad to be of some help around here  :Smile: 
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi Kory and everybody,

I just helped a guy with a lenovo X61t set up in Jaunty without much problem.  I forgot about the new stuff and inadvertently kept it simple and didn't get into the Wacom configuration gui or anything.

According to him they're using linuxwacom 0.8.1-6 in Jaunty.  But it's working with X server 1.6 apparently!

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1103233

What's your thoughts?

Edit:  I also added wacom.rules to the HOW TO.  Reactions?

----------


## cak3

I'm Back. sort of. Been kinda busy, but I did get to mess around a bit with jaunty. I was able to get the tablet (both touch and digital) working following the steps here (and using my old xorg.conf ). Rotation worked too, using the open-source ati driver (I compiled the newest one, to get 2D working right. No 3D still, but they are working on it). Unfortunately, calibradion did NOT work, and wacomcpl did not show the devices. Even the calibration specified inside the xorg.conf did not take effect, so maybe its getting the devices from some other source... didnt spend enough time messing with it. It looks like jaunty will work with tablets as long as that gets sorted out though -- X 1.6 accepts the input, at least.

Thats all I have for now.

----------


## Favux

Hi cak3,

Interesting, kjgillis the X61t owner I mentioned was able to use wacomcpl to calibrate.  I wonder what the difference is?

----------


## gali98

Well this is just wonderful! (sarcasm...)
Linux-wacom does not yet support 2.6.28 (which is the kernel the beta ships with...)
So... I'm not sure how that's supposed to work.. I hope I have time to mess with it this weekend...
I'll get bakc with more later..
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi Kory,

Mark Phelps has a Fujitsu 4020 which he just updated to Intrepid.  He lost his bezel keys like we did.  Would the hotkey update you came up with work for him?


```
sudo update-rc.d -f hotkey-setup remove
sudo update-rc.d  hotkey-setup start 99 1 2 3 4 5 6 .
```

If not is there something you know about that would?  And if you don't mind could you explain what it's all about.  Especially the start 99 etc.  I'd sure appreciate it.

----------


## Favux

Hi Everyone,

This is for Jaunty users or people preparing to move to Jaunty.  This announcement comes from Timo Aaltonen by way of Loïc2.  This will fill in some background.



> *Timo Aaltonen* (3-24-09):
> For jaunty, there's a new wacom-tools in my PPA which should do proper 
> input hotplugging by using a hal callout program to set up the extra 
> devices that the fdi file lists the hardware should support. It should 
> also work on builtin serial devices like on tablet laptops. The patches, 
> including some bugfixes, are borrowed from Fedora.


The quote is from:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ch/027865.html

I'm guessing the callout program uses the .fdi file to query dBUS?  So they have figured out multiple input devices for HAL.  Or think they have.  This should offer the proper hotplug support through HAL/.fdi that Intrepid and Jaunty were meant to have.

If you are *interested in testing* Timo Aaltonen has pre-packaged the modified linuxwacom xserver-xorg-input-wacom 0.8.2-2 and wacom-tools 0.8.2-2 for you on his ppa (3-24-09).   Note this includes a modified 10-wacom.fdi file:

https://launchpad.net/~tjaalton/+archive/ppa

Then click on:

wacom-tools - 1:08.2.2-OubuntuO.2

*Update(4-9-09)*: Above link is now invalid. Timo's ppa has been accepted already. It's in the repositories. Either check Synaptics in Jaunty or go to: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and select Jaunty. Then X Window System software. It's listed as xserver-xorg-input-wacom.


[NA:  You will see the i386 and amd64 debs.  You use them to upgrade from the 0.8.1-6 versions that come with Jaunty.  Since Fedora patches support hotplugging through HAL you should not need to configure your xorg.conf.  I'm assuming you can calibrate through wacomcpl.  You will have to re-enable each tool with Gimp, etc.  This should not only work for hot-plugging usb Wacom tablets and usb tablet pc's but also serial tablets and tablet pc's!]

*If you are testing* it is important for you to give feed back to this lauchpad site *[FFe] Please allow a new version of wacom-tools* posted (4-4-09):

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ls/+bug/355340

If enough positive feedback is received there is a chance they will update the Jaunty repository to the patched 0.8.2-2.  This could finally get Wacom on Ubuntu close to where we want it.

I would appreciate it if someone posted the new Jaunty 10-wacom.fdi.  Good luck!

----------


## zthar

Hi,
I just wanted to say thank you to Favux for the excellent howto's (both on this topic and on rotating the screen) and to everybody else as well for their input and their hard work testing things for Jaunty which will make migration no doubt smoother.

Thanks guys  :Cool: 
zthar

P.S.:I just got my hp tx2550ed this is my first system running only linux (had some dual boot exercises before).

----------


## gali98

Hey sorry for the long wait.. (still haven't put the beta on my lappy, but I have it on a machine at work.)
That command should work for his laptop IF when running xev the keys generate some kind of output.

As far as how the command works, the first one removes it from running any services at all (which is kinda obvious for that one.) If I remember right I had to run that command first before I could update it.
The second command works as follows:
It tells the hotkey-setup service to start at every runlevel (1 2 3 4 5 6.) (all are listed - You could probably list fewer, but I never found which runlevel we actually need for it to apply. Having it on all doesn't affect anything so I left it like that.)
See this for more info on runlevels - a good read and interesting
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
The 99 is when the service is supposed to start. The best way to explain this is to have a look in:
/etc/rc5.d
This contains the services for runlevel 5 (which is the runlevel we are normally in - X)
In there you will see many files. They start with an S or a K and then have a two-digit number. The S means start, and the K means kill. That's what will happen to a service in a certain runlevel. The number is what order it happens in (e.g. 01 happens first all the way until 99)
Due to the way hotkey-setup works, I had to run it at the latest time I could. (hence the 99)

One more intersting tidbit is that all these files (e.g. S01policykit) are simply links to the service scripts in /etc/init.d/.
Also, I would suggest never creating the files in /etc/rc*.d/ yourself; use the update-rc.d  command.
Um... I kinda of overdid the explaining but hey - it's good to know for sometime I guess...

Now I've got a question for you. (Favux)

Have you had a chance to test the beta on your lappy? And does this new fdi work?
On the lists (linux-wacom) I know longer read much of it, but I saw some stuff about them using fdi files so I'm hoping that means yes... Maybe just maybe I can install the beta on my lappy this weekend. This looks so promising - I hope it doesn't let us down.
Thanks,
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi zthar,

Thanks for the thank you.  This thread is based on Gali98's tutorial so he deserves most of the credit.  I'm glad you are set up.

Hi gali98,

Thank you very much for the explanation.  I'll tell Mark.

No I haven't tried out the beta.  I have been fighting the temptation to install Jaunty for a while.  I'd like to play it smart and hold off for a few weeks after Jaunty comes out.  Don't know if I'll be able to keep holding out.  The temptation grows and I'm weak.

What would be valuable is getting a copy of the orginal 10-wacom.fdi file in Jaunty and posting it along with the new one in Timo Aaltonen's 0.8.2-2 ppa.  And then seeing if we can get the 10-linuxwacom.fdi in Ping Cheng's new 0.8.3-2.  And of course the one in Intrepid.  If they were all posted and we could compare them I'll bet we could learn a lot about how the .fdi files are made.  Maybe enough to customize them for our tablet pc's.

----------


## gali98

That sounds like an excellent idea!
As I type, I am backing up all my files and I already have the beta cd burned.
I have tomorrow off of school, and I'm hoping to get everything working.
I will see what I can do about getting those fdi files. I have very high hopes.. I just hope they don't get dashed into the ground lol.
Guess that's all for now.. Will post back with results and whatnot...
Kory

----------


## gali98

Stupid backups are messing up so I went off on the fdi file thing.
From what I can tell, Timo's PPA packages replaced Jaunty's current package, because his PPA is empty and the Jaunty package has a lot of fdi goodness...
(Just in case you didn't know, you can head to http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and search and download packages for certain versions of ubuntu and cool stuff like that.)
Anywho... With that being said, I am posting current Intrepid, Jaunty, and linuxwacom-dev fdi files below... 
As you can see the Intrepid one is pretty sparse while it looks like the Jaunty one built some stuff onto the linux-wacom one... I don't have time right now to figure it all out.. Post back after the install... 
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi gali98,

Wow, they approved Timo's stuff that quickly!  Unheard of.  So what we'd want is the original 0.8.1-6 Jaunty 10-wacom.fdi.  I bet there's not much different from Intrepid's if any.

His ppa went down earlier today.

Edit:  Is wacom-tools in the package now in the repository.  Or is it somewhere else?

Edit 2:  So it looks like


```
<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
```

Is the critical new entry.  Awesome change.

----------


## gali98

You were right...
It looks like the Intrepid file.. This is the first Jaunty fdi file (at least the one on the beta cd.)
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi gali98,

To keep them straight I renamed them.  See if you agree.

Intrepid_0.8.1-4_10-wacom.fdi

Jaunty_0.8.1-6_10-wacom.fdi

Jaunty_Timo's_ 0.8.2-2_10-wacom.fdi

Ping's _0.8.3-2_10-linuxwacom.fdi

----------


## gali98

Looks good to me.
This stupid back up is taking forever!!!
Ugh!
I'll have to install Jaunty tomorrow.
Kory

----------


## gali98

UGH!!!!!
I've been messing with this thing for hours and no good.
I've tried so many things and right now the logs look perfect! There's no reason why it's not working.. it's just not.
So now I'm gonna try it the old way (compile and with xorg.conf) to see if it works.
As a note, it works perfect with my Graphire4...
Who knows.. maybe they can get it working by release... But I doubt it.
Kory
Edit:
WAIT!!:
IT'S WORKING!!! Kinda... I have to go now, but I will work on it tonight or tomorrow.
The stylus is working with hal, but touch isn't.. I think I can fix the fdi file to make it work though..
(And I had to compile wacom.ko from the newest release  :Sad:  )
Cross your fingers..
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi Kory,

Fascinating.  Remember that stylus and eraser are wacom but at least in the last udev wacom.rules touch is wacom-touch.  Good luck!

----------


## gali98

Okay so you're not going to believe this.. I almost have it working.. The only thing I have to figure out now is how to calibrate it from the fdi file. The stylus, eraser, and touch are all working (with pressure.)
Unfortunatley it requires a few hacks:
1. The kernel module that comes with Jaunty just doesn't work. That doesn't actually surprise me because 2.6.28 wasn't even supported until 8.3-2 (8.2-2 is what comes with Jaunty.) So basically I had to compile 8.3-2 the old way (but as another required package, I installed libhal-dev. I'm not sure if that is required for the module, but hey why not?) And I replaced the current module with that one.
That was one of the main problems.
2. I edited wacom.rules (or whatever it's called...) and took out a few of the lines because it was creating multiple links to the same event in /dev/input
it created wacom and wacom touch but also tcp93yada and tcp98yada-touch (something like that lol...)
I did that because two sets of devices are being created (i.e 2 stylus 2 eraser and 2 touch) 
unforunately it is still doing this, so I think the original wacom.rules can stay.
3. Finally, I had to edit the fdi file. I basically just took out stuff until it worked and then on a hunch added a line to make touch work. Here is my current fdi file:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.category" contains="input">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

So now my next task is to figure out how to calibrate it. Because wacomcpl does not work... Anywho.. Cheers
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi Kory,

To calibrate see if you can find the Graphical Configuration Tool for Wacom Tablets & TabletPCs that Loic2 and (was it?) Timo were working on.  They were talking about making it able to work with xorg.conf and HAL/dBUS and the wacom.fdi.

Wow, outstanding work.

So wacom.ko doesn't work?  That explains why serial tablets were OK but not usb tablets.  I thought they patched the drivers to work with Xserver 1.6.  Probably using the header method Tom Jaeger discovered to get "evtouch" working.

----------


## gali98

Okay I've got it to the best I think it's gonna get.
I have ruled out the wacom.rules problem so that takes out a step.. (There are still two device sets.. You have to use the second one. You'll see what I mean if you use gimp.)
So the general order of business to get it working is to:
install wacom-tools and xserver-xorg-input-wacom
next download the newest version of linux-wacom and compile it (using the old way)
Do not run sudo make install!!
Just copy the module.
Next edit the fdi file (located at /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi) and replace it's contents with 


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.category" contains="input">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">stylus</append>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.BottomY" type="string">3951</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.BottomX" type="string">3993</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.TopY" type="string">179</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.TopX" type="string">175</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

That will give you calibrated touch. The stylus is calibrated enough already that you can live with it. It looks to me like you can only calibrate (and give options to) the first device you select. (I chose touch so I could calibrate it correctly)
To me, the old way was just as easy and much more configurable (I will be using it in Jaunty.. Maybe they can fix more stuff in 6 months.. We'll see.)
I just wanted to see what I could get working here.
Hope this helps, and maybe you all can figure out something I didn't.
Kory

Edit: didn't see your post.
On the GUI:



> Status is postponed due to insufficient manpower.
> 
> Bryce


So that isn't going to work... Yeah on wacom.ko dmesg on the old module gave an error (113 I think) and only created one device. The new module creates both. I don't know man.. I've hit my limit of knowledge on this whole thing. I'm gonna comment on the launchpad bug and see if they can figure out anything. I don't think we're going to be able to pass options to more than one device how it works now...

----------


## Favux

Hi Kory,

I think it's worse than that.  People are saying they don't see anything with xsetwacom.  So their rotation scripts aren't working.  It may be going beyond just not being able to use wacomcpl, but any configuration.  And Ping Cheng talked about how they (LWP) had added more xsetwacom features for the 2.6.28 kernel.  And also improved wacomcpl.  Crazy.

See:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ls/+bug/358358
and see:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ghlight=tablet

Are you seeing the double wacom inputs with or without your wacom entries in xorg.conf?

Are you saying you are still able to run through xorg.conf?  Do you need to do anything special for that other than compiling 0.8.3-2 and copying it's wacom.ko over the Jaunty default 0.8.2-2 wacom.ko?  If you are not going to use the new way you don't need the callout to dBUS from the .fdi file right?  Wouldn't it be better to just sudo make install the 0.8.3-2 compile and blow off their patches to 0.8.2-2?  Probably after doing a total uninstall of 0.8.2-2 in Synaptics.  Maybe that way you could use wacomcpl and xsetwacom?

----------


## gali98

Yes, I forgot about the rotation part to it.
Yes the old way works just fine (I'm using it now)
The current tutorial (if using 8.3-2) works perfect.
(as a note, make sure you DON'T have libhal1-dev installed, or it will compile with hal stuff which is what we don't want.)
Other than that everything is great.
On another note, the keyboard decided to stop sending keycodes for one of the buttons and it's about to drive me insane! Been working on it for hours.. I may just move the keyboard back to the xorg.conf.. That seems to work better than other things lol.
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi Kory,

Cywhale on the link I gave you tried it too and its working for him:  xorg.conf and rotation.
Is wacomcpl working now?

Also I'm curious was wacom-tools 0.8.2-2 ever present in Synaptics or wherever?

From rec on the other thread:



> Well, there's the first problem:
> 
> wacom-tools-0.8.2.2/linuxwacom/src/util/wacomcfg.c:
> #if WCM_XF86CONFIG
> /* read the config in for wacom devices which don't use the commnon identifier */
> #if WCM_XORG
> conf = readConfig ("/etc/X11/xorg.conf");
> #else
> conf = readConfig ("/etc/X11/XF86Config");
> ...

----------


## gali98

Yeah xsetwacom and all that works fine... and my old rotation script works (except for mapping it to the button  :Sad: )



> Also I'm curtions was wacom-tools 0.8.2-2 ever present in Synaptics or wherever?


I have to say I have no idea what you mean here.. sorry.. Explain?

I'm not quite sure what that quote is supposed to mean either, but I do know the code part is about XF86Config. That was a patch put in a while back when I was still in the mailing list and stuff.
It was so that you could name wacom devices whatever you want in xorg.conf (such as billy or bob instead of set names such as touch, stylus, etc..)
Unfortunately Ubuntu packagers don't compile xorg with a certain flag (which compiles the needed libs for it to work) so ubuntuers still have to use set names.
Anywho yeah.. Can you give me the link to the other thread so I can see what's going on there?
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi Kory,

In the repository (remember the link you gave me a while ago) I couldn't find the 0.8.2-2 version of wacom-tools.  So I'm wondering if it was in Jaunty's Synaptic repository.  Rec says it was.

The link to the other thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1122952

----------


## gali98

If by repository you mean ubuntu packages, it's all there.. 
Here's the link:
http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/wacom-tools
Is that what you mean?
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi Kory,

Yep, there it is.  That's what I meant.  It either wasn't there or I missed it.  Misspelled something or whatever.  Thanks.

----------


## Favux

Hi Kory and anyone interested,

I've screwed up my courage and am prepared to have it explained to me how thick I am.  I think I get that a .fdi file can have only one "info.category" which contains="input".  But as you said yourself:



> However even with that I am noticing that two devices are still created by hal named
> "Wacom ISDv4 93." I don't know how they got created, and they are empty devices.


Remembering that our tablets actually consist of two seperate devices, the Wacom digitizer, and the touchscreen...well why can't we have two .fdi files?

The 10-wacom.fdi for stylus with eraser appended.  And another one, call it 10-wacom-touch.fdi.  In each case the "info.callouts.add" would be guided by the previous string:  stylus or touch.  We have two usb input paths, one for each after all.  Wouldn't hal-setup-wacom then return the correct settings (path)?  If it was "properly" constructed anyway.

Maybe it should be called 11-wacom-touch.fdi (if that's allowed) to make sure stylus is set up first.

So the attached is a first pass at the two .fdi files.  I set up the stylus button to be a right mouse click and added stylus coordinates.  Of course you could change them to yours from your .xinitrc.

----------


## gali98

Your idea sounds like it may work, but I'm seeing a problem here:
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">

That line is in both, and the first one read may pick up both... Besides with rec's script the he wrote in the other thread, we may not even need this. It looks like that might take care of everything, because it gets the devices where xsetwacom (and therefore wacomcpl) can see them. I haven't tested it yet, I will when I get home today and let you know how it works.
Kory

----------


## cak3

I was able to get the stylus and eraser working with the 0.8.3-2 drivers, but at first, my screen would blank after booting. The fix turned out to be disableing (by commenting out the line in my xorg.conf) touch. I don't use the touch nearly as much as the stylus, so thats fine, but there is certainly a difference.

Anyway, thanks. You guys seem to know way more than I do (I don't know what an *.fdi file is, or anything about hal).

----------


## Favux

Hi cak3,

That's interesting news.  Thanks.  If you read our posts and follow along you'll soon know at least as much as we do.

Hi Kory and everone,

I sure hope rec's script gives us what we need.  But it's nice to have options isn't it?  I agree that it may not be able to differentiate between the two.  That was the problem Ron and Ping and the rest struggled with for a few months while they worked on the udev rules and symlinks.  So let's see how they solved it.


```
more /proc/bus/input/devices
```

gives


```
I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=0093 Version=0330
N: Name="Wacom ISDv4 93"
P: Phys=
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb1/1-2/1-2.3/1-2.3:1.0/input/input28
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse1 event9 
B: EV=b
B: KEY=3c03 0 0 0 0 0
B: ABS=1000100001b

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=0093 Version=0330
N: Name="Wacom ISDv4 93"
P: Phys=
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb1/1-2/1-2.3/1-2.3:1.1/input/input29
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse2 event10 
B: EV=b
B: KEY=3c03 0 0 0 0 0
B: ABS=1000100001b
```

gives the same vender, product, and version ID's.  From 50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules in /etc/udev/rules.d/ they start with:


```
# The ID_PATH variable is set by the "path_id" script in an earlier rule file.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK="input/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}-wacom"

# Multiple interface support for stylus and touch devices.
DRIVERS=="wacom", ATTRS{bInterfaceNumber}=="00", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}="stylus"
DRIVERS=="wacom", ATTRS{bInterfaceNumber}=="01", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}="touch"
```

and the symlink for our tablet is:


```
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0093",  SYMLINK="input/tablet-tpc93-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="009a",  SYMLINK="input/tablet-tpc9a-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
```

The first symlink is the TX2000 and I think the second is the TX2500.  Both of which have a seperate digitizer and touch panel.  They finish with:


```
# Convenience links for the common case of a single tablet.  We could do just this:
#ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", SYMLINK+="input/wacom-$env{WACOM_TYPE}"
# but for legacy reasons, we keep the input/wacom link as the generic stylus device.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}!="touch", SYMLINK+="input/wacom"
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ENV{WACOM_TYPE}=="touch", SYMLINK+="input/wacom-touch"
```

And finally:


```
# Check and repossess the device if a module other than the wacom one
# is already bound to it.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ACTION=="add", RUN+="check_driver wacom $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"
```

Which may or may not be important to us.

So sanity check.  They used the "ATTRS{bInterfaceNumber}==" to distinguish them and used it to create "WACOM_TYPE".  Correct?  So is there an equivalent of "bInterfaceNumber" in HAL/.fdi/dBUS?

I haven't found any decent manual on HAL/.fdi/dBUS yet.  Has anybody found an equivalent to "An Idiots Guide to etc."?

----------


## gali98

I know as much about hal as you do :\
I'm not sure exactly what you're aiming at.. but your assumptions look right about the rules file.
Just so you know, rec's script does work!  :Smile: 
Right now I'm just working out the kinks. Two sets of devices are still being created (and it has absolutely nothing to do with the rules file. I removed every wacom rules file and multiple sets are still being created. )
Maybe it has something to do with there being two events? (one for stylus/eraser and one for touch) Maybe we need to do something like you said with the two fdi files..
I'll look more into it.
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi Kory,

Right.  That was my initial guess to explain the duplicates.  That the dBUS callout was seeing both of our input paths.  And using the wacom strings query it was ending up with stylus, eraser, and touch on each path.  Hence two .fdi files.  So I'm aiming at correctly handling that.  And possibly if they fix the callout to label things properly (or whatever they need to do to get the names correct) rec's script will be rendered redundant.  And we're back to getting the .fdi file to work.

Great news!  I am excited.  I can't wait to you work out the kinks and report back.

----------


## Favux

Hi Everyone,

Roger E Critchlow Jr. (rec) originally posted his script in post #21 on the "Re: wacom-tools 1:0.8.2.2-0ubuntu2 busted" thread in the closed "Jaunty Jackalope Testing and Discussion" forum.  It translates the HAL/D-BUS names the info.callout in the 10-wacom.fdi file is returning.  For rec these were 'PnP Device (WACf008 )', 'PnP Device (WACf008 ) touch', and 'PnP Device (WACf008 ) eraser', back to Wacom names so linuxwacom recognizes them.  I added some instructions to rec's script and renamed it to "wacom-names". Rec called it "wacom" and gali98 called it "wacomtohal".

Download the attached "wacom-names" script to your Desktop.  Open the script into gedit.  To install the script type in a terminal:


```
gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/wacom-names
```

Copy and paste the script into the empty file.  Save and close.  To make the script executable:


```
sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/wacom-names
```

Before you do the next step be very sure the script is now present in "/etc/init.d/".  I suggest navigating there with Nautilus (Places) and verifying the file "wacom-names" is present.  Open it up with gedit and verify the script is in the file.  You can also check with properties to verify "wacom-names" is executable.

To link the script to the appropriate run-levels (2 3 4 5):


```
sudo update-rc.d wacom-names defaults 27
```

or you could use:


```
sudo update-rc.d wacom-names start 27 2 3 4 5 .
```

Starting it at 27 (S27) causes it to run after HAL is started and before Xserver starts.  Reboot.  Typing "xsetwacom list" in a terminal should now return Wacom names such as stylus, eraser, etc. and wacomcpl and xsetwacom commands should work.  To calibrate and configure your tablet with wacomcpl go to Section 3 on page 1 post #1 of this thread.

To remove the script type the following in a terminal:


```
sudo update-rc.d -f wacom-names remove
```

And then to complete the removal of the script type:


```
sudo rm /etc/init.d/wacom-names
```

Attached is rec's script renamed "wacom-names".

----------


## gali98

Actually no...
Here is what My script looks like:


```
#! /bin/sh
## find any wacom devices
for udi in `hal-find-by-property --key input.x11_driver --string wacom`
do
type=`hal-get-property --udi $udi --key input.x11_options.Type`
## rewrite the names that the Xserver will use
hal-set-property --udi $udi --key info.product --string $type
done
```

That first line is necessary for the script to run. (It also needs to be executable - chmod +x file)

That


```
case $type in
    stylus|eraser)
# map stylus button 2 to mouse button 3
hal-set-property --udi $udi --key input.x11_options.Button2 --string 3
;;
esac
```

part was actually for changing the button. The whole thing. I took that whole part out. My script is the most basic it can get.
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi gali98,

Wow, what was I thinking?  Obviously I wasn't.  Thanks.

Do I have it right now?

In terms of getting HAL to log:



> One useful tip is that hald's --use-syslog option isn't documented in the Debian man page, and without it you can't see anything that hald is up to.  (I've submitted a bug about this.) Update:  As the message from hald --help suggests, --use-syslog only works if you also have --verbose=yes. 
> 
> To get detailed information on your logs, ask hald to be verbose changing your /etc/conf.d/hald to HALD_VERBOSE="yes"
> 
> And from man hald:
>        --use-syslog
>               Enable  logging of debug output to the syslog instead of stderr.
>               Use this option only together with --verbose.

----------


## gali98

Yep that looks good..
I'll work on the hal thing later.. Got too much stupid homework.
Thanks for the info though.. I couldn't find anything.
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

From the HAL 0.5.10 Spec. here:  http://people.freedesktop.org/~david...properties-usb  These seem to be the available options.


For device objects representing USB devices the property info.subsystem will be usb_device, and the following properties will be available. Note that the corresponding USB interfaces are represented by separate device objects as children. 

usb_device namespace
usb_device.linux.sysfs_path (string)
usb_device.product_id (int)
usb_device.vendor_id (int) 
usb_device.device_revision_bcd (int) 
usb_device.serial (string) 
usb_device.product (string) 
usb_device.vendor (string) 


Device objects that represent USB interfaces, ie. when info.subsystem assumes usb, are represented by the properties below. In addition all the usb_device.* properties from the parent USB device is available in this namespace but only with the usb prefix instead of usb_device. 

usb namespace 
usb.interface.description (int) 
usb.interface.number (int) 
usb.linux.sysfs_path (string) 

The "usb_device.linux.sysfs_path" seems a likely candidate since it seems to rely on the same pci input path we use in xorg.conf.  The example they give is:  /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.2/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0 .  And they also say it's equivalent to "linux.sysfs_path".

Another possibility would be "usb_device.serial", but that seems less likely.  Especially since they say serial number is broken on some USB devices.  It's not clear that stylus and touch would be considered separate instances of the device.

So it may be possible to separate the stylus and touch .fdi files the same way as we do in xorg.conf.  I've gone through this stuff some.  I looked through the "lshal" output and it looks like "linux.sysfs_path" does distinguish between stylus and touch.  They are both labeled "stylus" but I'm hoping that's due to the Intrepid 10-wacom.fdi only having "stylus".  I doubt the attached .fdi files will work, but they may vaguely look like ones that would work.  And of course they would only work for the TX2000.  We'd need the paths for the TX2500 to get working .fdi's for it.  So not a very elegant method.  But then they're the only two tablet pc's that I know of that need it.

----------


## gali98

Sounds like a good idea. I will test it when I get home. I'll let you know how it works out.
Kory

Edit:
and We might still try the usb_device.serial. It may work with the wacom devices...

----------


## isacvale

I'm so so sorry if I'm disrupting the topic, but you've lost me. You might think I've not been reading because of my question but i have - i just have not been understanding.

I'm a complete end user - been creating graphics in ubuntu for years but never did actually had to learn shell script ou compiling or fixing bugs or what a fdi is (wich goes to prove ubuntu really IS for regular human beings).

Now, I've acquired a tx2623 (2500 series), and installed jaunty, as i've inferred from some forums it would be easier to get the tablet working. The first post on this thread sent me to post 65, which, basically says the if you're on jaunty and get the timo's package from synaptic, it should just work.

Problem is it didn't. At all. After a couple of (many) hours, i just tried to compile as post 1 explains. It was easy to follow - a perfect tutorial - but when it came to editing xorg.conf, it didn't help. It crashed when loading ubuntu, as with all other xorg.conf modifications i've seen so far (and it's very hard to get all things back to normal when you don't know shell script).

Now that I've told my life story, I ask that, if you don't mind, redo a post 65 explaining how to get wacom working on a jaunty tx2500. Something noob-friendly as post 1, but that will not crash ubuntu.

Thank you either you can help me or not (for listening to the whining).

----------


## Favux

Hi isacvale,

As you've discovered Timo's patched linuxwacom 0.8.2-2 in Jaunty has problems.  What's happening is that when the call out is made in the 10-wacom.fdi (fdi=device information file) D-BUS (desktop-bus) is returning the usb names for your tablet devices but the names are not the same as linuxwacom uses.  That's the problem.  You are probably missing that because of lack of context.  On this thread rec discovers there is a problem, investigates it and solves it:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1122952  You probably missed the link and that's why things don't make sense.  His script is also in post #93 above (instructions included).  With it translating the D-BUS/HAL terms into Wacom names wacomcpl etc. start working.  So you can get the "native" Jaunty method working now.  We are still ironing out some kinks though.  As you know the TX2000 and the TX2500 actually have two devices:  the Wacom digitizer and the touchscreen.

What may have happened when you compiled 0.8.3-2 is that you forgot to go into Synaptics Package Manager and remove the file "libhal1-dev" so you got hal features into your compiled driver, ending up in the same place as you were with Timo's drivers.  And that's why X breaks when you boot with Wacom stuff in your xorg.conf.

Hi Kory,

I forgot to mention that when I:


```
hal-find-by-property --key input.x11_driver --string wacom
```

I get two uid's:


```
/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_93_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input
/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_93_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input
```

So I'm guessing that's why there are 5 Wacom sections on lshal.  The parent and two pairs of daughters each pair with a uid.  I'm not really seeing any other differentiation.


```
hal-find-by-property --key usb_device.serial --string wacom
```

Does not return anything.  And to confirm it usb_device.serial isn't in the lshal output for the parent or daughters.

----------


## gali98

Okay.. Sounds good. I'm about to try your new fdi files..
Also just so you know, libhal1-dev is not installed by default, so you shouldn't have to worry about it too much.
Okay off to test now. Wish me luck!
Kory

----------


## gali98

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
It's working! Everything is working!!!!
Okay so now for the story...
I tried your fdi files and they didn't work. The idea was great, except there was a small problem.
For whatever reason when Hal goes in there it creates a bazillion devices and about 5 or six wacom ones.  The Problem is that the the devices we want to be captured by the fdi file have a linux.sysfs_path that includes the event number (which changes on reboot.)
E.g.:


```
linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb1/1-2/1-2.3/1-2.3:1.0/input/input7/event7'  (string)
```

So that wouldn't work. So basically I took out all fdi files for wacom devices and rebooted. Then I used lshal to list all the wacom devices. 
I found the two that I needed to be captured by the fdi file and separated them from the rest. Then I cut out all the info that they had the same. Then remove the info that will change (event numbers...)
And we're left with:


```
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_93_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_93_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_93_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_93_noserial_if1'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_93_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_93_noserial_if0'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_93_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_93_noserial_if0'  (string)
```

On a whim, I chose input.originating_device. (and got lucky lol, but it's my guess any of the three options would work.)
I started the fdi file from scratch basically. I consolidated it into one file, with two separate devices.


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_93_noserial_if0">
	  <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	  <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
          <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_93_noserial_if1">
	  <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	  <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
          <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

As You can see, the only match it makes is to the input.originating_device.
This works great. The even better news (and how I have absolutely no idea. It's proof of God lol)
Is that now we have no repeating devices, and those phantom devices Wacom ISDv4 93 have disappeared (at least as inputs.)
So that means only no repeating devices in wacomcpl and no extra useless devices in gimp.
Also as a plus, with the default uncalibrated fdi file, the touch is much more calibrated (its still off by about an inch from each corner, but its not as bad as usual) and touch can be calibrated from wacomcpl now!
Basically this puts me at the stage where I won't have to go back to the old method. It works great!
Below this post, I am going to outline the steps I took to get to this place once more. (Don't want this post to get to long...)
Kory

----------


## Favux

It worked!!!  It worked!!  Nice job!  We've got it!  Yes, yes, yes!

So cool!  And the new .fdi looks like the way they handled touch for serial tablet pc's.

----------


## gali98

******Tutorial For USB Tablet PC******
This is NOT for Serial Tablet PCs. The default configuration on Jaunty should work just fine for serial tablets. This tutorial may mess up your machine.

******************************************
IS THIS FOR ME?
*****************************************
If you:
1. Have to plug your Tablet into your computer,
2. Have the Bamboo, Graphire(any number), Intuos(any number EXCEPT 4), or Cintiq(any version)
3. Have a serial tablet, then
THIS TUTORIAL IS NOT FOR YOU! It will not work, and will only mess things up for you. You have been warned!*
Intuos4 people, please use only the part about compiling the kernel module. ONLY do part 1. 
(Thanks Favux)

This tutorial borrows Favux's tutorial on the first page - which borrows from several others. Look at the bottom of this post to see more contributions.
Note: Rec's Script is no longer necessary. I'm not sure whether an xserver update fixed this, or the new fdi file. (I think it was the fdi file.)
Also, devices work after suspend and hibernate consistently (and xsetwacom and wacomcpl work as well.)
If you are seeing this tutorial again, replace your current fdi file with the new one below.


*IF YOU ARE ON KARMIC, READ THIS SECTION!*
Due to Karmic not containing a certain file, you need to run this command:


```
sudo wget -O /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git-repos/ubuntu/linux-2.6/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h
```

This downloads the file we need from ubuntu's servers and puts it in the correct place. You should only need to run this once after every Kernel update. However, running it more than that will not hurt anything. If you receive compile errors on Karmic, run the command again before posting for help.
Now with this done,
*SKIP TO SECTION 2 - ONLY IF YOU ARE ON KARMIC*
Unless of course you want to compile the newest release. This is no longer necessary with Karmic.



*Section 1: Download source code, compile, and install linuxwacom kernel driver/module.*
Okay so the first step is to install the packages:



```
sudo apt-get install wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
```

Now we need to compile the kernel module from the newest linux wacom release (0.8.4-3)
First we have to get all the tools we need:
1) First download the source code tar onto the desktop. In a terminal type:



```
cd ./Desktop

wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/linuxwacom/linuxwacom-0.8.4-3.tar.bz2
```

2) Next install the needed libraries, packages and updates using the following apt-get commands.


```
sudo apt-get update

sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev

sudo apt-get upgrade
```


3) Now the kernel headers for your kernel are needed. To determine your kernel version:



```
uname -r
```

If you have the generic kernel:



```
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
```

If you have the rt kernel:



```
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-rt
```

(Remember if you update to a newer kernel, then the module won't work on restart because the module is compiled for a specific kernel. You will have to recompile the module for the newer kernel.)

4) Okay now unpack the source code tar and go into the unpacked source code directory.


```
tar xjvf linuxwacom-0.8.4-3.tar.bz2

cd linuxwacom-0.8.4-3
```

5) Then we compile the module.



```
./configure --enable-wacom 

make
```


*****We DO NOT run "sudo make install" since we only want the module.*****

6) Next we copy the module to the appropriate directory:



```
sudo cp ./src/2.6.28/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
```

*Section 2: Creating the Fdi File*
First as a reference I will include a default fdi File:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
	<match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
		<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
		<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
		<merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
		<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
          	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
	</match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if1">
	<match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
		<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
		<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
		<merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
	</match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
	<match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="eraser">
	  <merge key="info.product" type="string">eraser</merge>
	</match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

Start with this as a reference.


```
sudo gedit /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi
```

If you are on Karmic, use:  (delete the contents)


```
sudo gedit /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi
```

Copy and paste the above contents then save.

This fdi file should work for any usb tablet pc. If you find that it does not work for you, please post the output of lshal and the model of your laptop.



*Section 3: Configuring the Fdi File*
At this point You should be able to reboot and everything should work.
With the current fdi file you will be able to calibrate both touch and the stylus.  It is almost exactly the same as editing the xorg.conf, but has a bit of a different format.
Where an xorg.conf option would look like:


```
Option	"OptionName"	"OptionValue"
```

such as:


```
Option	"BottomY"	"3951"
```

Now we add the line to the fdi file such as:



```
<merge key="input.x11_options.OptionName" type="string">OptionValue</merge>
```

such as:


```
<merge key="input.x11_options.BottomY" type="string">16466</merge>
```

You can view my fdi file below as an example. All options in the xorg.conf should work in the fdi file using this method.


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
	<match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
		<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
		<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
		<merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
		<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
          	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
		<merge key="input.x11_options.BottomY" type="string">16466</merge>
		<merge key="input.x11_options.BottomX" type="string">26271</merge>
		<merge key="input.x11_options.TopY" type="string">183</merge>
		<merge key="input.x11_options.TopX" type="string">397</merge>
	</match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if1">
	<match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
		<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
		<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
		<merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
		<merge key="input.x11_options.BottomY" type="string">3909</merge>
		<merge key="input.x11_options.BottomX" type="string">3947</merge>
		<merge key="input.x11_options.TopY" type="string">185</merge>
		<merge key="input.x11_options.TopX" type="string">186</merge>
	</match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
	<match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="eraser">
	  <merge key="info.product" type="string">eraser</merge>
	</match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

*Section 4: Wacomcpl and settings*

After you have rebooted, you should be able to run the command wacomcpl. This will bring up a dialog that will allow you to configure your tablet, calibrate it and change which buttons do which. After you exit wacomcpl, your settings are saved to a file in your home folder named .xinitrc.
For your settings to stay the same everytime you login and suspend/hibernate, we will need to create a session for it.
This involves compiling a settings daemon. (From Cyberfish.)

Open up a fresh terminal and run the following commands:


```
gedit monitor_wacom.c
```

and copy and paste in the following code then save and exit.



```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <string.h>
#include <unistd.h>
#include <time.h>
#include <assert.h>

void log_msg(const char *msg) {

	FILE *log_file = fopen(".monitor_wacom.log", "a");

	if (log_file) {
		time_t time_g;
		time(&time_g);
		char date_str[100];
		strcpy(date_str, asctime(localtime(&time_g)));
		date_str[strlen(date_str) - 1] = '\0'; /* get rid of the \n */
		fprintf(log_file, "%s : %s\n", date_str, msg);
	}

	fclose(log_file);
}

void run_script(const char *filename) { /* only run xsetwacom lines */
	FILE *script_file = fopen(filename, "r");
	
	if (!script_file) {
		log_msg("Failed to open script (double check your entry in Startup Applications). Terminating.");
		exit(1);
	}

	char buf[1024];
	char l_buf[1024];
	int count = 0;
	while ((fgets(buf, 1023, script_file))) {
		if (strstr(buf, "xsetwacom")) {
			int r = system(buf);
			if (r != 0) {
				sprintf(buf, "xsetwacom returned error on line - %s", buf);
				log_msg(l_buf);
			}
			++count;
		}
	}

	sprintf(l_buf, "Script ran. %d matching lines executed.", count);

	log_msg(l_buf);
}

int main(int argc, char **argv) {

	char script_name[1024];

	if (argc != 2) {
		log_msg("Script not specified, using .xinitrc");
		strcpy(script_name, ".xinitrc");
	} else {
		strcpy(script_name, argv[1]);
	}
	
	run_script(script_name);

	FILE* in = popen("dbus-monitor --session type='signal',interface='org.gnome.ScreenSaver',member='ActiveChanged'", "r");
	
	if (!in) {
		log_msg("Cannot spawn dbus-monitor process. Terminating.");
		return 1;
	}

	while (1) {
		char buf[1024];
		assert(fgets(buf, 1023, in));
		
		if (buf[0] == 's' /* early exit optimization */ && strstr(buf, "ActiveChanged") != NULL) {
			assert(fgets(buf, 1023, in));
			if (strstr(buf, "false") != NULL) {
				/* resumed */
				log_msg("Exit from screensaver detected. Running script.");
				run_script(script_name);
			} else {
				/* put to sleep */
			}
		} 
	}
}
```

Back at the terminal run:


```
gcc -O2 monitor_wacom.c -o .monitor_wacom
```

This will create a binary daemon in your home directory. The only thing left to do is add it to sessions.


Now go to System->Preferences->Startup Applications
(If you are still on Intrepid - which if you are this tutorial may not work - it is System->Preferences->Sessions)
and create a new entry named whatever you want.
the command should be:


```
/home/yourusername/.monitor_wacom /home/yourusername/.xinitrc
```

Where you replace yourusername with your user name. (Duh  :Smile: )



And that should be it. Everything for me is working great. If you have any problems, post here and You will probably receive help quite soon.
Have a great day!  :Smile: 

*Thanks:*
Favux for his diligent hard working in creating the first tutorial, and helping us all in research.
Rec for his wonderful script and other work.
Timo for his work in getting the packages built and patching and all that wonderful stuff.
Cyberfish for his help in getting the fdi file right, and his settings daemon.
Ping at the Linuxwacom project.
Anyone else who I have failed to mention who deserves credit.

Kory
Edits:
4/18/09 - Fixed my present fdi file with better values for calibration.
5/4/09 - Redid tutorial with more information, updated to 0.8.3-3, removed rec's script, updated fdi file, and added settings daemon.
5/26/09 - Updated tutorial with Cyberfish's Second Daemon (finally), removing the xinitrc part. Updated to 0.8.3-4 and added large warning  :Smile: .
6/27/09 - Updated to 0.8.3-5
7/11/09 - Updated to 0.8.3-6
7/31/09 - Updated to 0.8.4
9/17/09 - Updated to 0.8.4-2 - Thanks Favux!
10/8/09 - Updated to 0.8.4-3 - Added Karmic Section
10/11/09 - Updated Karmic Instructions. Added compile error fix.

----------


## M42

Hello gali98

Worked for me as well!  I have a TX2113cl which is a version of the TX2000 so I just used your fdi entries.  Great job!  My xrandr script is not working correctly for some reason but I can live with that.

----------


## farmercyst

gali98,

if i have already installed wacom the old way in jaunty, will i have to take the input devices out of my xorg before installing with your guide? 

And you only do this if your file doesnt work correct?



> It should work on the tx2500 also, but just in case we will go over how to fix it if it doesn't.
> Run the following commands in a fresh terminal:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


is there anything else i need to do before attempting your method on a tx2500? should the libhal1-dev be installed?

----------


## Favux

Hi gali98 and M42 and farmercyst,

For fun I tried to see how much I could get working in Intrepid.  I duplicated the set-up using rec's script and the linuxwacom 0.8.3-1 I had already installed.  I placed gali98's .fdi file in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/.  I commented out Wacom in xorg.conf and rebooted.  I have stylus but not eraser and I have touch.  This is in wacomcpl and gimp.  They can be calibrated.  Gimp has stylus pressure.  However the wacom devices don't rotate with the standard scripts.

For the script I used wacom-names post #93 above.  I also linked it as rec recommended:


```
sudo update-rc.d wacom-names start 27 2 3 4 5 .
```

I decided to experiment with the .fdi file.  I took my two usb id_test 1.fdi's and consolidated them into one like gali98 did.  Then I substituted the "linux.sysfs_path" = with the "input.originating_device" contains=.  Same problem.  Stylus and touch seem fine.  No eraser.  Both in wacomcpl and Gimp.  I am not seeing duplicate entries in wacomcpl.  And no rotation implying the xsetwacom commands in the xrander rotation script or Tom Jaeger's wacomrotate daemon aren't being seen.

I'm wondering what this is due to.  Rec's script?  It uses "--key input.x11_options.Type" after all.  With Type=stylus, eraser, touch, cursor, pad?  Which may be all wacomcpl needs, not the xsetwacom commands?  Hmmm...

The call out not working correctly?  Guess I could try 0.8.3-2.  Most likely I need some of the stuff Timo packaged with 0.8.2-2.

Using rec's Wacom input names in xinput script I got:


```
product 'stylus' is type 'stylus'
```

before I changed the original wacom.fdi in Intrepid.  Or maybe the stylus line appeared twice.  With the new wacom.fdi's I am seeing:


```
product 'touch' is type 'touch'
product 'stylus' is type 'stylus'
```

Looking at Xinput:


```
xinput list
```

shows stylus and touch but not eraser.  The results were the same with xinput query-state "stylus" or xinput list-props "touch".  I get "unable to find device eraser".

----------


## M42

Hello Favux,

I have touch and stylus with pressure and eraser working in Xjournal.  I haven't tried Gimp.  I attached my fdi file for info.  I also xrandr web site at X.org and they seem to refer to version 1.2.  When I checked out the version on my machine it is 1.3.  Any possibilities our problem could be in the version difference?

----------


## Favux

Hi M42,

That could be.  But I think more likely the problem with rotation is rec's script.  My understanding may be wrong.  But since it applies before Xserver, by design, it may not allow xsetwacom commands on the "fly".  Which is why we can't get rotation.  Or actually should I say it doesn't fix that part of the problem with Timo's patched linuxwacom 0.8.2-2? 

Anyway I reactivated Wacom in xorg.conf.  Now I have eraser but also a duplicate stylus and touch in wacomcpl.  And pressure doesn't work in Gimp.  And rotation doesn't work.  Wacom tools don't rotate with the screen again implying xsetwacom commands not working.  Next step is to remove rec's script.

I think the eraser problem is more likely the fault of Intrepid or linuxwacom 0.8.3-1.  I could try 0.8.3-2.  Thanks for the .fdi.  Removing rec's script fixed the duplicate stylus and touch entries in wacomcpl.  But rotation still doesn't work.  Next step is to remove the last change, the new 10-wacom.fdi file.

Oops, removing the .fdi still didn't fix rotation.  The script isn't in any of the run levels or init.d.

----------


## M42

Hello Favux,

I'm not sure what is happening.  Maybe when Jaunty is released some of these problems will go away.  If I think of something I'll post.  Good luck.

----------


## Favux

Thanks M42.

Well this is pretty ridiculous.  What's happened with rotation is that CW has become CCW and vice versa.  So if you change your rotation script appropriately everything is fine!!!  If you don't then when you rotate right or left the cursor moves 180 degrees inverted to your stylus.

I don't think this was happening with rec's script and .fdi file.  I think the cursor would move at a right angle to the stylus motion.  Which is what you would expect with xsetwacom commands not having any effect.  But at this point I can't swear to it.  I think this happened after I removed rec's script.  But as to why it happened I don't yet know.

So I've learned rec's script actually takes you pretty far in Intrepid.  You almost get things working.  The important part is that with a custom .fdi and the script you can get stylus and touch, which is what was intended for Intrepid all along.

Interesting quote from Matthew Garrett's blog 3-6-09:



> After a bit of back and forth with Peter, we came up with a straightforward way of dealing with the fact that the Wacom driver needs a logical input device per input type[1], but the X server only generates an input device per hal device. The simplest solution turned out to be a hal callout that generates additional hal devices on demand, which also means we can add information to the fdi files to only add the appropriate device types. Ought to land in rawhide in the near future, at which point tablets should be basically working out of the box. Except that xsetwacom gets device name -> type mapping by attempting to parse xorg.conf. Pass the suicide.


http://www.advogato.org/person/mjg59...html?start=198  Apparently the problem was known at least a month before we encountered it.  I think this is the same person who maintains the HP-WMI module.  Which lookes like it might control the swivel hinge and two lower bezel buttons.  But it turns out he has a TX2500.  So...

----------


## chikko

Hey Kory and Favux!

i've been watching this thread for the past week and was so anxious to find a solution for the jaunty-wacom problem..  that's not the first time you've been helping me - without even knowing about it - so THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR EFFORT!!  and don't you ever forget that you're helping hundreds of people with your experiments and tutorials!!  :Smile: 

anyway, i'm using a tx2520ej, and Kory's tutorial from the previous page works like a charm.
as i understood, there are only two buttons to configure this time - the pen and the eraser.  what i DO miss, is the ability to set a "third" button, just like i had when was using Intrepid (for example, the ability to use the pen's side-button as a left-mouse-click, or the ability to set 3 functions for my pen in Xournal - e.g.  pen (point), eraser (side-button), select-rectangle (top-button) )

any thoughts about what i need to do in order to configure a third button?

and thanks a billion for what you've already done so far!  :Wink:

----------


## PumpkinSonnema

Hmmm,  I've done the steps outlined by Gali, and now if the wacom is plugged in, X crashes repeatedly until I unplug it.  

I renamed the input-originating part as I should have.  I have a graphire 4, cte-640.  Could this be the problem?  

I've had it working with pressure and everything in 8.04 so it must be possible, lol!  

They mentioned on the community doc page about a gui tool planned for 9.04 but not getting it due to manpower.  Is there a way to place a bounty on this project?  It sucks having to boot windows every time I need to touch up a photo.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.  (and if you have a Second Life account, I'll give you all the free sculptures you can ask for (I'm Pumpkin Tripsa))

Thank you thank you thank you in advance   :Wink: 


edit:  Nevermind, lol.  I just deleted the fdi stuff and did the old fashioned Xorg method.  All's well.   :Smile:    I'd still be interested in putting a bounty on a gui tool though.

----------


## PumpkinSonnema

OR, is there an easy way to undo what I've done here so I can try the Xorg method?  I'm sorta clueless when it comes to the script magic you all do.   :Laughing: 


Edit: nm, as per above.  I can't figure out how to delete this post if possible.

----------


## gali98

**************************************************  **************************
NOTICE: If your tablet just starts act up, make sure that your module you compiled has not been replaced by an update. (I messed around for like 10 minutes before I realized what happened.) A good indication of this is if you get error 113 in dmesg about wacom.
**************************************************  **************************


Okay first to farmercyst:
Yes, you will need to remove the information from xorg.conf.
libhal1-dev needs to be installed (and probably purged for good measure.)
And yes, only run all that stuff if my default fdi file does not work for you.

Moving on...
Chiko, just run wacomcpl and yo should be able to configure the buttons just fine.
Just make sure in the tool buttons part that Side Switch Mode is set to Side Switch Only.

PumpkinSonnema - I hate to tell you this, but you did all this work for nothing  :Sad: 
The tutorial is only for USB Tablet PCs... 
All you had to do was install wacom-tools and xserver-xorg-input-wacom and you would have been set. No editing of xorg.conf.
Then you would just need to install rec's script and you would have been going perfect. No compiling or anything like that. Sorry  :Sad: 

Now finally about Favux and M42:
First things first, you do have the wacom packages from Jaunty installed right? That's required for you to get more than one device out of an input (The eraser problem)
Besides that, there are many reasons why it may not work like having different xserver versons (or xorg - whichever it is)
and probably different versions of HAL.
Also you do NEED the kernel module from 0.8.3-2 (as far as I know at least) but just the module. DO NOT run sudo make install, or it can mess stuff up.

On rec's script - it does allow for xsetwacom commands on the fly... The problem is probably Intrepid.
I think that's it for now.. Hope I didn't miss anything.
Let me know if I did. Thanks, 
Kory

----------


## Pkadjipag

When I execute the "make" command, it gives me a ******** of errors. 

Making all in src
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/school/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src'
Making all in .
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/school/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/school/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src'
Making all in wacomxi
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/school/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src/wacomxi'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/school/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src/wacomxi'
Making all in util
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/school/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src/util'
if /bin/bash ../../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../src/include -I../../src/include -I../../src/include    -Wall -pedantic  -g -O2 -MT wacomcfg.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/wacomcfg.Tpo" -c -o wacomcfg.lo wacomcfg.c; \
	then mv -f ".deps/wacomcfg.Tpo" ".deps/wacomcfg.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/wacomcfg.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
 gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../src/include -I../../src/include -I../../src/include -Wall -pedantic -g -O2 -MT wacomcfg.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/wacomcfg.Tpo -c wacomcfg.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/wacomcfg.o
In file included from wacomcfg.c:35:
wacomcfg.h:26:22: error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
wacomcfg.h:27:35: error: X11/extensions/XInput.h: No such file or directory
wacomcfg.h:28:36: error: X11/extensions/XIproto.h: No such file or directory
In file included from wacomcfg.c:35:
wacomcfg.h:58: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'Display'
wacomcfg.h:62: warning: struct has no members
wacomcfg.h:67: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'XDevice'
wacomcfg.h:75: error: expected ')' before '*' token
In file included from wacomcfg.c:38:
../include/Xwacom.h:23:24: error: X11/keysym.h: No such file or directory
wacomcfg.c: In function 'CfgError':
wacomcfg.c:71: error: 'WACOMCONFIG' has no member named 'pfnError'
wacomcfg.c:72: error: 'WACOMCONFIG' has no member named 'pfnError'
wacomcfg.c: In function 'CfgGetDevs':
wacomcfg.c:82: error: 'WACOMCONFIG' has no member named 'pDevs'
wacomcfg.c:82: warning: implicit declaration of function 'XListInputDevices'
wacomcfg.c:82: error: 'WACOMCONFIG' has no member named 'pDisp'
wacomcfg.c:83: error: 'WACOMCONFIG' has no member named 'nDevCnt'
wacomcfg.c:85: error: 'WACOMCONFIG' has no member named 'pDevs'
wacomcfg.c: At top level:
wacomcfg.c:95: error: expected ')' before '*' token
wacomcfg.c: In function 'WacomConfigListDevices':
wacomcfg.c:135: error: 'XDeviceInfo' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:135: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
wacomcfg.c:135: error: for each function it appears in.)
wacomcfg.c:135: error: 'info' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:139: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code
wacomcfg.c:145: error: 'WACOMCONFIG' has no member named 'pDevs'
wacomcfg.c:159: error: 'WACOMCONFIG' has no member named 'nDevCnt'
wacomcfg.c:161: error: 'WACOMCONFIG' has no member named 'pDevs'
wacomcfg.c:163: error: 'IsXExtensionDevice' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:185: error: 'WACOMCONFIG' has no member named 'nDevCnt'
wacomcfg.c:187: error: 'WACOMCONFIG' has no member named 'pDevs'
wacomcfg.c: In function 'WacomConfigOpenDevice':
wacomcfg.c:293: error: 'XDevice' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:293: error: 'pDev' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:294: error: 'XDeviceInfo' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:294: error: 'pDevInfo' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:294: error: 'info' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:294: warning: left-hand operand of comma expression has no effect
wacomcfg.c:300: error: 'WACOMCONFIG' has no member named 'pDevs'
wacomcfg.c:304: error: 'WACOMCONFIG' has no member named 'nDevCnt'
wacomcfg.c:306: error: 'WACOMCONFIG' has no member named 'pDevs'
wacomcfg.c:319: warning: implicit declaration of function 'XOpenDevice'
wacomcfg.c:319: error: 'WACOMCONFIG' has no member named 'pDisp'
wacomcfg.c:331: error: 'WACOMDEVICE' has no member named 'pDev'
wacomcfg.c: In function 'WacomConfigCloseDevice':
wacomcfg.c:340: error: 'WACOMDEVICE' has no member named 'pDev'
wacomcfg.c:341: warning: implicit declaration of function 'XFree'
wacomcfg.c:341: error: 'WACOMDEVICE' has no member named 'pDev'
wacomcfg.c: In function 'WacomConfigSetRawParam':
wacomcfg.c:350: error: 'XDeviceResolutionControl' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:350: error: expected ';' before 'c'
wacomcfg.c:351: error: 'XDeviceControl' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:351: error: 'dc' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:351: error: expected expression before ')' token
wacomcfg.c:351: error: 'c' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:357: error: 'DEVICE_RESOLUTION' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:363: warning: implicit declaration of function 'XChangeDeviceControl'
wacomcfg.c:363: error: 'WACOMCONFIG' has no member named 'pDisp'
wacomcfg.c:363: error: 'WACOMDEVICE' has no member named 'pDev'
wacomcfg.c:368: error: 'BadValue' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:368: error: 'BadRequest' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:377: error: 'WACOMCONFIG' has no member named 'pDisp'
wacomcfg.c:377: error: 'WACOMDEVICE' has no member named 'pDev'
wacomcfg.c:389: warning: implicit declaration of function 'XSetDeviceMode'
wacomcfg.c:389: error: 'WACOMCONFIG' has no member named 'pDisp'
wacomcfg.c:389: error: 'WACOMDEVICE' has no member named 'pDev'
wacomcfg.c: In function 'WacomConfigGetRawParam':
wacomcfg.c:397: error: 'XDeviceResolutionControl' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:397: error: expected ';' before 'c'
wacomcfg.c:398: error: 'XDeviceResolutionState' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:398: error: 'ds' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:399: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code
wacomcfg.c:405: error: 'c' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:405: error: 'DEVICE_RESOLUTION' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:411: error: 'WACOMCONFIG' has no member named 'pDisp'
wacomcfg.c:411: error: 'WACOMDEVICE' has no member named 'pDev'
wacomcfg.c:412: error: 'XDeviceControl' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:412: error: expected expression before ')' token
wacomcfg.c:414: error: 'BadValue' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:414: error: 'BadRequest' undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomcfg.c:420: error: expected expression before ')' token
wacomcfg.c:435: error: 'WACOMCONFIG' has no member named 'pDisp'
wacomcfg.c:436: error: 'WACOMDEVICE' has no member named 'pDev'
wacomcfg.c:437: error: expected expression before ')' token
wacomcfg.c:445: error: expected expression before ')' token
wacomcfg.c:457: error: 'WACOMCONFIG' has no member named 'pDisp'
wacomcfg.c:457: error: 'WACOMDEVICE' has no member named 'pDev'
wacomcfg.c:458: error: expected expression before ')' token
wacomcfg.c:460: warning: implicit declaration of function 'XFreeDeviceControl'
wacomcfg.c:460: error: expected expression before ')' token
make[2]: *** [wacomcfg.lo] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/school/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src/util'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/school/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src'
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

And since I'm much of a newbie, I don't understand anything. Could someone please help me?

----------


## Favux

Hi Pkadjipag,

Could you tell me which version of Ubuntu you are were attempting to install linuxwacom 0.8.2-2 in?  Hardy, Intrepid, Jaunty?

If you go back into the unpacked source code directory:


```
cd linuxwacom-0.8.2-2
```

and repeat


```
./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
```

do you still get the same errors with "make"?

PS:  Could you box your error output?  Use # at the top of the post text area.  Two code tags will appear.  Copy and paste the output between them and it will be boxed.  If you don't see # then Go Advanced.  Thanks.

----------


## gali98

It looks a whole lot like you didn't run


```
sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev
```

Kory

----------


## qazokm

I upgraded to Jaunty and then tried to get the wacom drivers working on my tx2000 series tablet. I used the same method I had used with 8.10 




> tar xjvf linuxwacom-0.8.2.tar.bz2
> cd linuxwacom-0.8.2
> ./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr/local/
> make
> sudo make install


And had limited success. 

Then I found this discussion. How do I remove what I've done so that I can get this working the right way. As it stands now I have limited touch (the mouse only moves in the upper right 2sq*in) and the pen starts to register a stroke before it touches the screen. 

I tried "sudo make uninstall" from within the folder where I had done the initial install, but I'm not sure if that's all that's called for. Any suggestions?

----------


## gali98

The best way to get everything off is to run these two commands:


```
sudo apt-get install wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
sudo apt-get purge wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
```

Now cd into the linux-wacom folder. Then cd into the prebuilt folder.
Run:


```
sudo ./uninstall
```

This will remove pretty much everything except the kernel module, which I wouldn't worry too much about. To ever get anything working in Jaunty, you will have to recompile the module anyways.
And actually from your description, that is what  you will want to do. Compile the module and replace the current one (It doesn't work right for our tablets.)
Have fun.
Kory

----------


## qazokm

That seemed to work (as in it removed the wacom-tools and the stuff that make install installed), but I'm a little hesitant to trust my daily use school machine to haphazardly installed drivers. I think I am just going to reinstall Jaunty and start fresh. Thanks for the info; I'm sure it'll come in handy at other times.

----------


## gali98

Really you don't have to do that... The wacom drivers involve very little files. I wouldn't worry about reinstalling. But whatever you want to do  :Smile: 
Kory

----------


## gali98

Wow.. Okay I just found out Jaunty came out today. For some reason I was thinking it came out at the end of the month lol.
Downloading it now, and I will let you know (hopefully tonight) if there is anything different in the wacom setup.
Kory

----------


## emacspy

Hello all, and thanks for your work on this. I have a toughbook that uses teh linuxwacom drivers. I cant seem to calibrate it either because wacomcpl does not show a device.I installed linuxwacom 8.33 from source and am using ubuntu 9.04. I have a digitizer and touchscreen panasonic cf-19. I think I also may have not gotten rid of the libhal1-dev not sure what to do with this or the udi stuff. Any help would be appreciated. Let me know if there is any outputs are needed.

----------


## Favux

Hi emacspy,

As I understand it the toughbook CF-19 has a serial Wacom digitizer with touchscreen.  Did you have a previous version of Ubuntu installed?  Was it working and do you have that xorg.conf?  Were you trying to install 0.8.3-2 and use your old xorg.conf?  You shouldn't have to worry much about libhal1-dev because it isn't installed by default.

----------


## emacspy

Yes , I have the digitizer and touchscreen model. I installed 8.3.2 from source because it was the only one that would compile. This is a fresh install of 9.04. I am coming from a gentoo install and had the same exact problems. The calibration seems to be slightly better with ubuntu but is still a bit off center and off a couple of inch border around. Thanks again for the effort.

----------


## emacspy

Sorry , I must also add that when I edited my xorg.conf as per http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-956536.html but upon startx there is rainbow lines and artifacts.

----------


## Favux

Hi emacspy,

So you have use of your stylus and touch.  But since you are not using a xorg.conf then you must be using the HAL/.fdi file, I guess.  The 0.8.3-2 10-wacom.fdi has a subsection that refers to touch under the serial tablet pc entry.  Like gali98 demonstrates in his HOW TO you should be able to add coordinates through the .fdi file.

If you follow the thread you gave me you see Rendrago and I made several changes to his initial xorg.conf.  So if you want to try to use the xorg.conf method please post the xorg.conf you tried to use.

----------


## marranzano

just confirming that steps in post #104 work with hp tx2510us (jaunty)!!!

thnx  :Wink:

----------


## gali98

I can also confirm my tutorial works perfect for my tablet.
Kory

----------


## M42

Hello gali98,

I re-ran your tutorial this morning and my xrandr is still not working correctly.  What rotation script are you running?  xsetwacom seems to be working.  Here is the output when I try to rotate the screen with xrandr.

ken@laptop3:~/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-2$ xrandr -o right
X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
  Major opcode of failed request:  154 (RANDR)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  2 (RRSetScreenConfig)
  Serial number of failed request:  14
  Current serial number in output stream:  14

Ken

----------


## gali98

First, make sure you have the restricted driver installed.
Next, make sure you have it enabled in your xorg.conf.
Refer to this section of my xorg.conf


```
Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Option		"NoLogo"	"True"
	Option 		"RandRRotation" "On"
EndSection
```

Kory

----------


## M42

Hello Kory,

You hit it!  I have the restrictive driver enable but I had not included the RandRRotation On option in my xorg.conf.  It now work just as before.

Thanks!

Ken

----------


## gali98

Cool Deal! Glad you got it working.
Kory

----------


## MisteR2

Just wanted to say thanks for the howto! Everything works fine. Single entries for everything. Also I tied the trackpad disable button to my rotate script and that works okay (sometimes).

I'm still not able to devote the time I had earlier to tracking down the tablet switch, but hopefully, i'll be able to do so sometime soon.

Later!

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

Timo Aaltonen may have patched X so that it will work without the script.  From Solar George here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ghlight=tablet  At least if that's what * Add 176_remove_device_from_inputinfo.devices.diff. in the changelog means.  He posted this two days after rec posted his script.  See:  https://launchpad.net/~tjaalton/+archive/ppa  So if you see an xorg-xserver update and things stop working that's probably what happened.

Edit:  Tom Jaeger posted another way to do things without the script today:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...xwacom-discuss  Instead of "xsetwacom list" he suggests "xinput --list" and using those "names".

----------


## martinjochimsen

Hi Kory and Favux

Thanks for the great work of making our tablets to work as.....tablets!!! Kory's guide in post #104 worked for me as well. There is only one part that I didn't understand:



```
Find which event points to the wacom file. Now go back to the text
editor and hit ctrl+f for search and search that even (e.g. search
"event?" where ? is the number.)
That should put you in a device set. Within that device set, find
"input.originating_device." and copy it's value. Now go back to the fdi
file, and replace my value for the first device with what you just copied.
Repeat this procedure for the "wacom-touch" file and use that string for
the touch device in the fdi file.
Wow! What a mouthful! I just suggest trying my file first znd if it
doesn't work THEN try all that above.
```

Instead I did what Kory suggested and tried his 10-wacom.fdi-file...and it worked. I only got one problem (for now) and that is that wacomcpl won't remember my settings. Calibration works fine but I would like it to remember, that the button on the side of the stylus should work as doing a right-click. How can I make that work?

Martin  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi martin,

Good to hear from you.  Did you remember to do section 3 of the first HOW TO to make .xinitrc executable and add it to Sessions?

----------


## martinjochimsen

Actually no. I didn't think of combine the two howtos. I will try it right away...I'll be back!

 :Smile:

----------


## martinjochimsen

It doesn' seem to remember. How much of the original howto should I do before I use Kory's new guide?

Martin

----------


## Favux

Hi martin,

You should be able to do Kory's HOW TO (page 11).  Then use wacomcpl to calibrate.  That should generate a .xinitrc which you can then make executable and start with Sessions.  Using section 3 of the first HOW TO (page 1).  If it isn't being picked up then maybe there's a permission problem?  Or maybe the newer gnome in Jaunty does something different.  Try using the full path to .xinitrc and check the permissions.

----------


## gali98

If everything works just fine except for it remembering your settings, all you need to do is go to 
System->Preferences->Startup Applications (this is on Jaunty. Intrepid is Sessions)
and add a new application with the name as whatever you want. The command needs to be


```
sh /home/yourusername/.xinitrc
```

Kory

----------


## martinjochimsen

Hi Kory

I messed up my first Jaunty-install, so I'm now sitting with a fresh Jaunty and following your guide again from post #104. By the way I've got a tx2590eo.
I have a question about the .fdi-file. When I open up /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi it looks like this:



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.category" contains="input">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
      <match key="info.product" contains="WALTOP">
	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
    </match>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="serial">
      <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf001;WACf002;WACf003;WACf004;WACf005;WACf006;WACf007;WACf008;WACf009;WACf00a;WACf00b;WACf00c;FUJ02e5">
        <append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">input</append>
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.ForceDevice" type="string">ISDV4</merge>
        <merge key="input.device" type="copy_property">serial.device</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf008;WACf009">
          <!-- Serial tablets with touch capabilities -->
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
    <!-- N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer -->
    <match key="info.product" contains="HID 1b96:0001">
      <match key="info.parent" contains="if0">
       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <!-- Match the Wacom Bluetooth A5 pen tablet -->
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">
      <match key="info.product" contains="WACOM">
        <match key="info.product" contains="Tablet">
          <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
          <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
          <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

The first time I just erased all text and copy/pasted your .fdi-file and that worked. But AM I supposed to do that, or should I just add your text?
The reason I ask is that I don't quite understand the section...



```
Find which event points to the wacom file. Now go back to the text editor and hit ctrl+f for search and search that even (e.g. search "event?" where ? is the number.)
That should put you in a device set. Within that device set, find "input.originating_device." and copy it's value. Now go back to the fdi file, and replace my value for the first device with what you just copied.
Repeat this procedure for the "wacom-touch" file and use that string for the touch device in the fdi file.
Wow! What a mouthful! I just suggest trying my file first znd if it doesn't work THEN try all that above.
```

Here is my ls -l /dev/input


```
martin@martin-laptop:~$ ls -l /dev/input
totalt 0
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     80 2009-04-27 16:57 by-id
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    140 2009-04-27 16:57 by-path
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 64 2009-04-27 18:57 event0
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 65 2009-04-27 18:57 event1
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 74 2009-04-27 16:57 event10
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 66 2009-04-27 18:57 event2
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 67 2009-04-27 18:57 event3
crw-rw----+ 1 root root 13, 68 2009-04-27 18:57 event4
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 69 2009-04-27 18:57 event5
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 70 2009-04-27 16:57 event6
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 71 2009-04-27 16:57 event7
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 72 2009-04-27 16:57 event8
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 73 2009-04-27 16:57 event9
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 63 2009-04-27 18:57 mice
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 32 2009-04-27 18:57 mouse0
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 33 2009-04-27 16:57 mouse1
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 34 2009-04-27 16:57 mouse2
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 35 2009-04-27 16:57 mouse3
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      6 2009-04-27 16:57 tablet-tpc93-stylus -> event7
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      6 2009-04-27 16:57 tablet-tpc93-touch -> event8
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      6 2009-04-27 16:57 wacom -> event7
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      6 2009-04-27 16:57 wacom-touch -> event8
```


and my lshal is attached.
I hope you can help me out understand?!?

Martin  :Smile:

----------


## martinjochimsen

Okay, this is a bit weird.
I followed Kory's guide from post #104 and stopped (as you can read in the previous post) before the work with the .fdi-file. I have just rebooted and now the stylus works. Touch doesn't work though. I also thought the .xinitrc-file had to be made, before anything would work....but I don't have the .xinitrc-file yet!!!
I got some family-duties now, so I'll come back later.

Martin  :Smile:

----------


## kdaddy

Hi, apologies if this is not the correct place to ask this question. Is there a way to get touch / stylus calibration to work with changing screen resolution?

This is because I'm trying to run programs like gcompris (either 800x600 or 1024x768) and tux math (full screen 640x480) but the touch / stylus calibration will be out if my original screen resolution differs from the active program's resolution. I could run them in window mode but would like to have full screen.

I'm using ubuntu 9.0.4 32bit, nvidia graphic drivers (using nvidia's control program to change screen resolution, gpu scaling etc)

Appreciate if someone can point me to the correct forum posting if this question has been answered before.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Favux

Hi martin,

Getting touch is the reason for gali98's custom .fdi in the HOW TO.  We had to figure out how to specify touch as seperate from stylus in the .fdi.  You could just add it to the current wacom.fdi, replacing the current Wacom section.  But what I would do is rename the current 10-wacom.fdi and save it somewhere.  And then put the custom .fdi in as 10-wacom.fdi.  That should give you touch.  Think of it as just like before except with the .fdi file replacing xorg.conf.  That runs and then the .xinitrc runs, either adding to or replacing some of the .fdi/xorg.conf settings.

The stuff about looking at your lshal Wacom settings was for in case the TX2500 had different unique identifying lines for touch and stylus in the Wacom sections in HAL.  Gali98 was just being thorough.  But I think they are the same.  I'll check out your output later, thanks.  So if you've done wacom.ko and the script just put in the custom .fdi and see how things work.

Hi kdaddy,

I think you have to run wacomcpl for each new resolution and recalibrate.  You could then save the coordinates generated for each resolution from the .xinitrc that wacomcpl generates.  Since xsetwacom commands can be applied "on the fly" from a terminal you could run a script resetting the coordinates after each resolution change.  If you are changing resolutions with a script you should be able to insert the coordinates in that.

----------


## SINternet

This message is for Favux. 

I used your tutorial before Jaunty came out and my digitizer was reporting USB and working (stylus and side button). After the upgrade I tried Rec's suggestions and still only the stylus was working with no side button. I had cleaned up the fdi seeing I only have a digitizer and removed the touchscreen portion and creating the wacomtohal did not help either. I even tried Gali's modified install instructions to no avail. One thing to note is the stylus seemed like it was always active. ie I touch the open Desktop and automatically be active (like when selecting multiple items) which should only happen when holding stylus down and pressing the side button. I'm cleaning up and giving it another go. 

SIN

----------


## Favux

Hi SINternet,

From the other thread you said you have a Panasonic Toughbook CF-19.  I know there are several types, your's is one with a usb Wacom digitizer (without touch)?  I ask because it's not been clear to me whether it is serial or usb.  Maybe the different options use serial or usb?  See:  https://wiki.edubuntu.org/CF-19 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=956536

You've installed Jaunty and followed gali98's HOW TO on post #104 including installing rec's script.  Stylus is working, but not the way you want it.

My first impression is that the problem has to do with "TPCButton".  The default is "on" for a tablet pc.  You may also need "Button2" "3" to get your stylus button the way you want it.

Have you run "wacomcpl" from section 3 of the first HOW TO on the first page of this thread?  And calibrated your tablet, etc.?  You could also configure your stylus button.

----------


## lovetoby

hi pretty small question:

i ve got the hp tablet tx series for years now and jaunty s a very good distri at all... but ive got some crazy probs with my wacomcpl an its entries... for a few days now i reinstalled my jaunty several time cause of a network problem, and your howto #104 is working quite well but by the way sometime touch is working sometime like at the momemnt it is not  :Sad:  and my wacomcpl shows 2*stylus 2*eraser 2*cursor 2*pad and no touch...

i had the same configuration an install before and everything works 1 eraser 1 stylus 1 touch??

So my question: where does wacomcpl get the input from?
i read the thread very often but i dont get the knowledge to get along with this mistake...

i also tried to recompile and copy the module... then i redid the complete #104 

now i dont know what to do...

stylus is working fine ... my prob is touch isnt there  :Sad: and not working

----------


## martinjochimsen

Hi Favux

Thanks for the advise. I renamed my .fdi saved it and then replaced it with Gali's, and now it works very well (again!). Touch is a bit off on the left side of the screen but that's something I can deal with later. It's RELLY nice to have the stylus back!

Martin  :Smile:

----------


## lovetoby

oo perhaps i know wheres my problem i cannot really remember but i possibly tried to compile the 8.2.2 linuxwacom which failed because of xfree86 failure so i compiled 8.33 or so which gives me the problem i posted upon...

but the 8.33 actually worked in a former installation

----------


## martinjochimsen

Hi again...

I still got problems with .xinitrc. When I run wacomcpl and configure the buttons on the stylus the buttons work fine, but after a reboot it doesn't work again. I also have made the startup-session with .xinitrc, but that doesn't help either. What may I forgotten?

This is my .xinitrc after wacomcpl


```
xsetwacom set touch bottomy "3951"
xsetwacom set touch bottomx "4003"
xsetwacom set touch topy "146"
xsetwacom set touch topx "168"
xsetwacom set eraser bottomy "16452"
xsetwacom set eraser bottomx "26286"
xsetwacom set eraser topy "2"
xsetwacom set eraser topx "36"
xsetwacom set stylus bottomy "16452"
xsetwacom set stylus bottomx "26286"
xsetwacom set stylus topy "2"
xsetwacom set stylus topx "36"
xsetwacom set stylus TPCButton "on"
xsetwacom set stylus Button3 "Button 2"
xsetwacom set stylus Button2 "Button 3"
xsetwacom set stylus Button1 "Button 1"
xsetwacom set eraser Button1 "Button 1"
xsetwacom set stylus Suppress "2"
xsetwacom set stylus RawSample "4"
xsetwacom set stylus ClickForce "6"
xsetwacom set stylus PressCurve "0 0 100 100"
# run the primary system script
. /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
```

Martin

----------


## lovetoby

startup entries:
/home/username/.xinitrc

maybe :and # comment the last line @ your xinitrc reboot  :Very Happy:

----------


## Favux

Hi martin,

Good deal, glad its working now.  If you used the .fdi from gali98 with the coordinates, remember he has a TX2000.

Hi lovetoby,

Neat.  So you started with the TX1000?  Which TX do you have currently?

OK, that was useful information.  To follow gali98's HOW TO on post #104 you are suppose to use the 0.8.2-2 linuxwacom that came with Jaunty.  That version is specially patched to work with HAL (and Xserver 1.6).  As you see in his HOW TO he only compiles 0.8.3-2 to get that wacom.ko, he doesn't actually install 0.8.3-2.  He just copies it's wacom.ko over the Jaunty 0.8.2-2 wacom.ko.

So did you actually compile and install 0.8.3-2?  If so you can probably use xorg.conf rather than the .fdi.  That may be why it worked before.  In that case you don't need rec's translation script (HAL to wacom names).

Are there currently wacom entries in your xorg.conf?  And yes there could be a problem if you didn't completely remove previous linuxwacom versions.  But if you followed the HOW TO's that should have happened.  Currently wacomcpl can get it's input from either xorg.conf or from the 10-wacom.fdi depending on how you have things set up.

----------


## martinjochimsen

Hi lovetoby

 :Sad:  Strange but it did not work either
I have made the startup-session /home/martin/.xinitrc and also commented the last line in .xinitrc:



```
xsetwacom set touch bottomy "3828"
xsetwacom set touch bottomx "4004"
xsetwacom set touch topy "168"
xsetwacom set touch topx "172"
xsetwacom set stylus TPCButton "on"
xsetwacom set stylus Button3 "Button 2"
xsetwacom set stylus Button2 "Button 3"
xsetwacom set stylus Button1 "Button 1"
xsetwacom set eraser bottomy "16487"
xsetwacom set eraser bottomx "26262"
xsetwacom set eraser topy "-20"
xsetwacom set eraser topx "41"
xsetwacom set stylus bottomy "16487"
xsetwacom set stylus bottomx "26262"
xsetwacom set stylus topy "-20"
xsetwacom set stylus topx "41"
xsetwacom set eraser Button1 "Button 1"
xsetwacom set stylus Suppress "2"
xsetwacom set stylus RawSample "4"
xsetwacom set stylus ClickForce "6"
xsetwacom set stylus PressCurve "0 0 100 100"
#run the primary system script
#. /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
```

This is my /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc



```
#!/bin/bash
# $Xorg: xinitrc.cpp,v 1.3 2000/08/17 19:54:30 cpqbld Exp $

# /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
#
# global xinitrc file, used by all X sessions started by xinit (startx)

# invoke global X session script
. /etc/X11/Xsession
```

I'm kind a lost now...?

----------


## Favux

Hi martin,

At least in Hardy and Intrepid the /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc line ". /etc/X11/Xsession" shouldn't be active.  That may be the problem, try commenting it out "#. /etc/X11/Xsession".  And then the line in .xinitrc shouldn't hurt and you can remove the comment.

Tell me if there is a problem with the Jaunty .xinitrc startup command in section 3 of the first HOW TO.

----------


## martinjochimsen

It's nice to now somebody who actually has a brain, and knows how to use it!!!  :Very Happy: 
Thanks Favux. I went back to your guide (3. section) and I saw I totally had missed the part with 



```
chmod +x ~/.xinitrc
```

The buttons works, the stylus works and touch works perfect all over the screen.Maybe that 3. section should be added to Kory's howto?
Thanks again.

Martin  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hey martin,

Attaway!  So section 3 (calibrating your tablet with wacomcpl), as it is currently, works with Jaunty.  Good deal.

He could, I guess we assume people will be looking at both.  Why duplicate too much?

----------


## martinjochimsen

I just mean it would be nice to have just one guide to confuse me...!  :Wink:  Here in Jaunty I have only used Kory's guide and the 3. section from your guide.
I then wanted to check what would happen if I removed the # again in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

from


```
#. /etc/X11/Xsession
```

back to the original


```
. /etc/X11/Xsession
```

I rebooted and the laptop went crazy. The little start-jingle came like 50 times and the panels also came +50 times and it just wouldn't stop, so I managed to add the # back again and the kill then laptop the hard way. Now everything is peace and quite again.

Martin  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi martin,

Thank you for confirming that we don't want that line active in Hardy, Intrepid, and now Jaunty.  Sounds like you had some excitement!  :Smile: 

Hi Everyone,

LWP has just released *1.0.8.3-3*.  From the changelog it may have the Fedora/HAL patches that Timo put in Jaunty's version of 0.8.2-2.  If so it may not work with xorg.conf and 0.8.3-2 may be the last version that does.  Some brave soul will have to test that out.

----------


## ShouriChatterjee

Hello Favux, Gali98, everyone else,

I have set up the tablet on a tx2000 on Jaunty following your tutorial. However, wacomcpl never recognized any of the devices (stylus/eraser etc.) Nor did xsetwacom.

To get the eraser to map its Button1 to "2" (this is needed for Xournal to realize that the eraser is for erasing), here is what I did:

I edited Gali98's /etc/init.d/wacomtohal
and at the bottom, I added the following line:



```
hal-set-property --udi /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_93_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input_subdev --key input.x11_options.Button1 --string "2"
```

And this gets everything to work after a reboot.

Shouri

----------


## Favux

Hi ShouriChatterjee,

Nice job!  If you look at post #93 on this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...038949&page=10  you'll see another version of rec's script.  He anticipated the need to do something similar and he set it up in his original script.

I'm not sure why the script isn't working for you to get xsetwacom commands and wacomcpl going.  Did you remember to make the script executable and link the script?:


```
sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/wacomtohal
sudo update-rc.d wacomtohal defaults 27
```

----------


## mikhmv

Hi!
Good Job!
I used it on HP tx2500.
I used steps: 
1. All from section 1. 
2. Appendix 3. (without this touch didn't work)
3. Calibration. 
4. Transfer parameters from calibration to xorg.conf

After wacomcpl file ~/.xinitrc contain error. need to comment last line.

And I have question: my side button on stylus don't work. 
How can I adjust it to equivalent of pressing mouse left button?

Thanks advance.

----------


## Favux

Hi mikhmv,

Glad it's working.  Which version of linuxwacom did you compile?  And which version of Ubuntu are you on?  Just curious.

Since you're using xorg.conf you would want the line:


```
	Option		"Button2"	"1"  # make side button a left mouse click
```

in your xorg.conf.  But the stylus tip is by default a left mouse click.  Would you prefer a right mouse click?:


```
	Option		"Button2"	"3"  # make side button a right mouse click
```

An example TX2500 xorg.conf is attached to the bottom of the HOW TO on the first page.  Or you could change it through wacomcpl (use tool buttons when you've selected stylus) or in the .xinitrc (hidden file).  In the .xinitrc it would look like:


```
xsetwacom set stylus Button2 "Button 3"
```

----------


## SINternet

Ok............Wacom working.....visible by wacomcpl and xsetwacom. The last issue is screen rotation. I saw in a earlier post that a few ppl had issues in this area. Is this happening to everyone or is it hit or miss. Any solutions or possible fixes for this?

TIA

SIN

----------


## Favux

Hi SINternet,

Great, sounds like things are working the way you want them to.  Since xsetwacom and wacomcpl are working for you one of the standard rotation scripts should work.  Please see:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...92#post6274392  Method 1 or 3 will probably work for you.

If not then something else may be going on.

----------


## lovetoby

> Hi martin,
> 
> Good deal, glad its working now.  If you used the .fdi from gali98 with the coordinates, remember he has a TX2000.
> 
> Hi lovetoby,
> 
> Neat.  So you started with the TX1000?  Which TX do you have currently?
> 
> OK, that was useful information.  To follow gali98's HOW TO on post #104 you are suppose to use the 0.8.2-2 linuxwacom that came with Jaunty.  That version is specially patched to work with HAL (and Xserver 1.6).  As you see in his HOW TO he only compiles 0.8.3-2 to get that wacom.ko, he doesn't actually install 0.8.3-2.  He just copies it's wacom.ko over the Jaunty 0.8.2-2 wacom.ko.
> ...


1.I started with TX1000
2.tx2000
3.tx2650eg currently  :Very Happy: 
4. i compiled 8.3.2 and copied...
5.i didnt install it just copied, but i will try xorg.conf which is at the moment empty of wacom stuff
6.oki ill look athe the 10-wacom.fdi for food for the wacomcpl beacause my xorg is empty  :Very Happy: 
gracias ll come back later  :Very Happy: 

maybe ill write a tut for jaunty and 2500 and so on (complete installation cause im quite fim in it  :Very Happy: ) after 10time os installation

----------


## Favux

Hi lovetoby,

Do not add wacom entries to xorg.conf!  It will probably break X.

So you are using the "native" 0.8.2-2 linuxwacom drivers in Jaunty but followed gali98's tutorial and copied 0.8.3-2 wacom.ko over the 0.8.2-2 wacom.ko and added the script.  In that case the reason for the double entries in wacomcpl is that you did not add in his custom wacom.fdi or you didn't add it in correctly.  He had the same problem until he came up with the custom .fdi!

----------


## cyberfish

Thanks for the great guide!

I followed #104 to get my tx2000's touchscreen working. Everything is working nicely now (stylus, touch, eraser, wacomcpl), except a very minor problem, and I'm not sure where the problem really is (could be X, HAL, wacom...). Sometimes, after a long suspend and resume, the stylus, touch, and eraser won't be recognized by X anymore. I can still use the stylus as a pointing device, but settings are changed back to default (I set side button to right click in a ~/.wacom.sh file I made myself and put into Startup Applications, basically a bunch of xsetwacom calls). I can't run the script manually either (if I could, I can probably put it into the PM scripts directory), because xsetwacom complains about not being able to find "stylus", "touch", and "eraser".

Any suggestions?

Many thanks!

----------


## xaueious

Same problem here. Setup same as post 104, then added ~/.xinitrc to startup

Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'stylus'



wacomcpl works.

----------


## Favux

Hi cyberfish,

It sounds like after a "long" suspend, when the system is resuming, Xserver is starting without rec's script being run.  So the HAL "names" aren't being translated into linuxwacom names.  This is likely why you can't run your xsetwacom script manually.

Whether this means HAL was also stopped I'm not sure.  The script is suppose to run after HAL and before Xserver, that's why it is S27.  The last time I looked there were at least four different suspend/resume methods.  I know there has been a cross distro push to improve suspend and resume.  Jaunty is probably using the latest and greatest so there must be documentation somewhere.  Are you closing your laptop lid to put it in suspend?

Hi Xaueious,

It sounds like you either didn't install rec's script correctly (forgot to make it executable) or didn't link it:


```
sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/wacomtohal
sudo update-rc.d wacomtohal defaults 27
```

----------


## gali98

Wow a lot goes on in a couple days  :Sad: 
Umm.. well it looks like you got most everything answered Favux. I don't know where you find all the time  :Smile:  Thanks.
I tried my best trying to get the tablet working after suspend and hibernate, but to no real avail...
The normal scripts aren't run when resuming from hibernate/suspend.

You can place scripts in the /etc/apci/resume.d/ folder to be run after resuming (in this case I just linked to recs script) but it's real flaky and only works some of the time. Hibernate doesn't work at all, because the devices aren't even being created by hal at all. Which isn't anything we can really fix.. It doesn't bother me so much as I rarely use hibernate, and a restart is so quick on lappy it's not that bad to restart if the tablet gets messed up.

Sorry if I missed other peoples questions... just post and ask me again, but I'm sure Favux can answer most any question (thanks.)
Also, on another note, 8.3-3 works just fine with the present setup.
I'll fix the tutorial soon hopefully.
Also, Favux... if you don't mind, you might just move my tutorial into yours on the first page.  You could edit post #4 and I could pm you the source (So you wouldn't have to retype all the CODE tags)
That might be better as I don't always have time to make changes to it near as much as you. Anyways let me know what you think on that. Thanks,
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi Kory,

Regarding the suspend thing do you think you could do anything with lunatico's laptop lid open/close method here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ghlight=tablet ?

----------


## cyberfish

Thanks for the help!




> Whether this means HAL was also stopped I'm not sure.  The script is suppose to run after HAL and before Xserver, that's why it is S27.  The last time I looked there were at least four different suspend/resume methods.  I know there has been a cross distro push to improve suspend and resume.  Jaunty is probably using the latest and greatest so there must be documentation somewhere.  Are you closing your laptop lid to put it in suspend?


I have tried both closing the lid and through gnome. I believe they both call gnome-power-management, which uses the "PM" method.

Would it help if I run the script after resume? 

I can try that next time those things disappear. It has only happened to me once so far. I have suspended it at least a few dozen times.

I put it into suspend overnight yesterday but everything was working when I woke it up today.




> I tried my best trying to get the tablet working after suspend and hibernate, but to no real avail...


That is very strange. Suspend and hibernate both work for me all the time. I have put my current session into suspend a few times already, and everything (stylus, touch, eraser, pressure sensitivity...) is still working. Only tested hibernate once or twice, they worked.

I DID change something, though, not sure if it has anything to do.

line 300 of /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop/20-video-quirk-pm-hp.fdi




> <match key="system.hardware.product" contains_outof="8710p;dv2000;dv2500;tx1000;tx2000;dv5000 (EZ535UA#;HP d530 SFF;ze4900; dv9700 ">


Since, for me -



> cyberfish@cyberfish-tablet:~$ hal-device|grep system.hardware.product
>   system.hardware.product = 'HP Pavilion tx2000 Notebook PC'  (string)


I THINK it made my suspend more reliable (no failures so far since that change), but I can be imagining things.

----------


## geedew

Just wanted to follow up that the X61T definitely does not work with this method.  Most likely because it is a serial device with only a single originating_device 

```
/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_WACf008
```

  Out of the box, pen/eraser and touch all work.  But touch has the annoying 2cm distance going on. So I was able to piece this together.

For the x61T and most likely the x60T and possibly the x200T you can follow this.

First, Do Steps 1-6 in Post #104.
These will give you the tools needed to calibrate your touch.
Now, run this code 


```
wacomcpl
```

Select touch and configure.  Now all three, touch/eraser/pen work well and are solid.  No need for Xorg or any .fdi editing.

Hope that helps some out there wondering about all this stuff and have the X61T

----------


## Favux

Hi cyberfish,

Well what I was saying is that running rec's script shouldn't work because it has to run before the Xserver starts.  That's why I was asking about the lid, because a script could be hooked to the lid open event.  But gali98 is saying if you do put a script in to run rec's script (in /etc/apci/resume.d/ folder) it doesn't work consistently.  Maybe there is a way to get it to run after HAL but before Xserver starts but I guess we don't know it.

I'm not sure what the video-quirk thing does.  Were some HP's having problems with their video card coming out of suspend?  I (and I guess gali98 ) haven't noticed a problem with our TX2000's.

Hi geedew,

Sorry for the misunderstanding.  You are correct.  Since you have a serial tablet pc you do not need to compile wacom.ko.  The kernel driver wacom.ko is for usb tablets.  Nor do you need the custom.fdi which is for TX2000 and TX2500's, which are usb tablets.  All you need is rec's script.  Your .fdi is this subsection in the 0.8.2-2 Jaunty 10-wacom.fdi:


```
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="serial">
      <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf001;WACf002;WACf003;WACf004;WACf005;WACf006;WACf007;WACf008;WACf009;WACf00a;WACf00b;WACf00c;FUJ02e5">
        <append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">input</append>
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.ForceDevice" type="string">ISDV4</merge>
        <merge key="input.device" type="copy_property">serial.device</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf008;WACf009">
          <!-- Serial tablets with touch capabilities -->
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
```

Then you can go to section 3 in the HOW TO on the first post of this thread.  That tells you how to calibrate and configure with "wacomcpl" and run the .xinitrc it generates each time you boot.  I will add this to Jaunty Users.  Thanks.

----------


## cyberfish

But does X server get restarted after resume?

I will see what happens then when I see the problem again... hasn't appeared since last time.

----------


## gali98

@cyberfish... I think you misunderstood me on the hibernate and suspend... The stylus and touch and pressure work just fine, but wacomcpl does not work consistently (because sometimes recs script gets run, and sometimes it doesn't.) I don't have a single clue as to why. The basic problem is that the devices are not renamed so they can't be used in wacomcpl. I'm guessing that means Hal gets restarted with suspend. I don't know if X is or not, but I am assuming it is.

With hibernate, the one test I did, Hal did not create the wacom devices at all. And a restart of Hal and X didn't fix that. I will try that change to the fdi file and see if it fixes anything.

@favux From what it looks like, the script doesn't even put it in suspend, and if it does, it probably is not run at the right time. I think there is a very small window in between Hal starting and X starting that we get to run recs script.
Our biggest hope is that this new xserver will fix things. However when I was looking at the packages in Timos repo, it looked to me like they were stamped with older package versions than the present one's in jaunty, but it may just be me.
Kory

----------


## Rangua

thanks gali! i've followed your tutorial and got the tablet working. i thought i could suspend allright, but then i tried it and my keyboard and mouse didn't woke up (at least i had the tablet working, so i didn't had to hard shut  :Very Happy: ). i'm running kubuntu jaunty, and it's working really well so far. now, to install good tablet software!  :KDE Star: 

btw. when i run ls -l /dev/input i only got an event for wacom-touch. i was a bit confused for not being able to find the right names to replace in the fdi file, but after checking that the one i did had coincided with your file, i just tried the script without any change, and it worked, luckily.. just thought it was worth mentioning in case anyone runs into the same doubt.. now i've ran again the ls -l command and i get two events for wacom, as i should have had.

----------


## cyberfish

> @cyberfish... I think you misunderstood me on the hibernate and suspend... The stylus and touch and pressure work just fine, but wacomcpl does not work consistently (because sometimes recs script gets run, and sometimes it doesn't.) I don't have a single clue as to why. The basic problem is that the devices are not renamed so they can't be used in wacomcpl. I'm guessing that means Hal gets restarted with suspend. I don't know if X is or not, but I am assuming it is.


Ah I see. That's what I was talking about, too.

I just did a long suspend last night on battery... and everything came back fine again. So I'm not really sure now... "xinput list" gives stylus, eraser, and touch.

The only thing I changed before last time it failed and now is the 
/usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop/20-video-quirk-pm-hp.fdi
thing. But again, I don't see what it has to do with tablet features... 

I would say it's consistently working now... I've suspended and resumed about 20-30 times over the last 2 days, both long and short, with AC or not. They came back up fine every single time.

----------


## gali98

And everytime, the stylus and everything are named correctly and wacomcpl works?
Also, what is your exact tablet and how are you suspending?
Thanks,
Kory
(I'm going to try doing that when I get home!  :Smile: )

----------


## cyberfish

> And everytime, the stylus and everything are named correctly and wacomcpl works?
> Also, what is your exact tablet and how are you suspending?
> Thanks,
> Kory
> (I'm going to try doing that when I get home! )


Yeap, "xinput list" lists them all.

I am suspending through GNOME top right corner menu, or closing lid.

I don't know the exact model... but it's a tx2000 (either tx2017 or tx2018 IIRC).

----------


## gali98

hmmm. Okay, then there shouldn't be any difference between our laptops (I have the tx2000z) and the way we suspend (I do it the same as you.)
I wonder if it really is just the video issue.. hmmm.. Have you noticed any other differences since you made the change?
Kory

----------


## cyberfish

Haha no, and it just failed on me, so that was not the solution.

I will keep experimenting.

According the dmesg, it's because the wacom devices got disconnected after resume for some reason, and then immediately reconnected. Runs that worked don't show that.

I don't think HAL and X get restarted, since dmesg and Xorg log both don't show anything like that. My (very imaginative) guess for why running the script after resume doesn't work is that the devices are already given to X.org, so you there is a race condition (between the script and X.org). The window is very small since X.org doesn't need to be restarted.

I think one possible solution is to somehow detect that the USB devices are plugged in, and run the script right after. A udev script or something?

----------


## Favux

Hi cyberfish,

OK, now it sounds like you are describing a failed hotplug event.  I know linuxwacom drivers newer than 0.8.2-2 had some usb hot plug fixes, so that may be what we are looking at.

In Intrepid (or earlier), on a failed hot plug event wacom wouldn't work, you would only have the stylus (through the .fdi file).  So you would use the old hot plug commands.  First ctrl-alt-F1 and then ctrl-alt-F7.  Wacom fails on me occasionally out of suspend and that's what I use.  Actually on my setup ctrl-alt-F1 alone usually works.

----------


## cyberfish

I am not sure if it's a failed hotplug, since all 3 devices are properly detected. They are just not renamed (and they shouldn't be, since the script is only run on startup). The problem is that they are reconnected.

Switching VTs doesn't work for me either.

I am trying to write a udev script right now, but I'm having trouble getting it to run.

----------


## gali98

I can't find anything about a udev script?
And I don't think it has anything to do with the failed hotplug, because the devices still work. The script just isn't run.
I don't know.. Things seem really quirky.
Kory

----------


## cyberfish

Sorry I meant udev rules.

http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html

I am trying to test my simple rule out, but now the wacom devices don't get disconnected anymore no matter how hard I try...

----------


## Favux

Of course you guys are right.  Is it actually a successful hotplug event?  And that's what is disabling the script?  I don't see how that would work.  If X doesn't restart the script still should be working shouldn't it?

We need some wiki on Jaunty's suspend method that goes into detail on how it resumes.

The way the old 50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules in udev checked was:


```
# Check and repossess the device if a module other than the wacom one
# is already bound to it.
ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ACTION=="add", RUN+="check_driver wacom $devpath $env{ID_BUS}"
```

----------


## cyberfish

The script doesn't run continuously in background. It's just a one time thing. It iterates through all HAL devices that has input.x11_driver == wacom, and set the info.product of the devices to their respective input.x11_options.Type.

I finally got my rule to work


```
SUBSYSTEM=="input", RUN+="/etc/init.d/wacomtohal"
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", RUN+="/etc/init.d/wacomtohal"
```

And I can verify that it is indeed run (I added "touch /tmp/wacomtohal_ran" at the end of the script), but it still doesn't work...

----------


## cyberfish

I think it doesn't work because it looks like input.x11_driver of wacom devices are actually set to "evdev" after reconnection instead of "wacom", so the script no longer finds them. As for why... I think the fdi sections aren't matched anymore for some reason. Need to look into that some more...

----------


## cyberfish

btw, is there a reason why info.product cannot be set in fdi, and must be set in the script?

I tried adding it to the fdi and disable the script and it seems to work fine...

----------


## cyberfish

Partial solution found.

I changed the fdi to also do essentially what the script does, and it seems to work. The script can be removed. This eliminates the race condition, since HAL will presumably set up the devices using the fdi before sending a dbus signal to tell Xorg to use them. Also, this means devices are renamed everytime they are attached, automatically, so no udev rule is required. wacomcpl works.

I said it's partial because the wacom scripts need to be run manually after resume. I can't find a place to run the script automatically after resume. PM hook is probably not a good idea since it runs scripts as root, and GNOME power management doesn't provide the option of running scripts on resume. I'm hoping we don't need to patch GPM just to get this... Another workaround would be to make a wrapper script that runs the wacom script periodically, but that's just ugly.



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_93_noserial_if0">
	  <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	  <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
	  <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
          <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_93_noserial_if1">
	  <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	  <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
	  <merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
          <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
	<match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="eraser">
		<merge key="info.product" type="string">eraser</merge>
	</match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

----------


## cyberfish

I just invented the other part of the solution.

Wrote a small C program that listens on dbus and calls the wacom script whenever an ActiveChanged signal is emitted by the screensavor. It sits in background all the time, but doesn't use any resources (except 3KB of memory).



```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <string.h>
#include <unistd.h>
#include <assert.h>

char method_line[1024];

int main(int argc, char **argv) {

	if (argc != 2) {
		printf("Usage: %s [script to run]\n", argv[0]);
		return 1;
	}

	FILE* in = popen("dbus-monitor --session type='signal',interface='org.gnome.ScreenSaver',member='ActiveChanged'", "r");

	while (1) {
		char buf[1024];
		assert(fgets(buf, 1023, in));
		
		if (buf[0] == 's' /* early exit optimization */ && strstr(buf, "ActiveChanged") != NULL) {
			assert(fgets(buf, 1023, in));
			if (strstr(buf, "false") != NULL) {
				/* resumed */
				assert(system(argv[1]) == 0);
			} else {
				/* put to sleep */
			}
		} 
	}
}
```

Overkill, sure, but it works  :Very Happy: . This probably could have been done in shell script, too, but I am not too familiar with shell scripting.

To use it, copy the code into monitor_wacom.c, and


```
gcc -O2 monitor_wacom.c -o monitor_wacom
```

It will generate a binary, monitor_wacom. Move it to anywhere you like.

And then, add to Startup Applications - "[path to monitor_wacom] [path to wacom script]"

For me, I have
Name: anything
Command: /home/cyberfish/monitor_wacom /home/cyberfish/.wacom.sh

This is a patchy solution, though, but I don't see the "proper" way to fix it.

With this and the fdi above, I can suspend and hibernate all I want (so far  :Smile: ).

----------


## cyberfish

Hmm for some reason (I am testing it by suspending and resuming a few hundred times), sometimes the originating_device gets set to the hub (/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4b4_6560_noserial_0_if0_0) instead of the "wacom parents", so the fdi entries don't get triggered.

I will look into that tomorrow...

----------


## cyberfish

Hopefully this fdi will do -


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
	<match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
	  <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	  <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
	  <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
          <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
	</match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if1">
	<match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
	  <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	  <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
	  <merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
          <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
	</match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
	<match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="eraser">
		<merge key="info.product" type="string">eraser</merge>
	</match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

----------


## Favux

Hi cyberfish,

Why doesn't this .fdi work for you?:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
	<match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
	  <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	  <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
	  <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
          <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
	</match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if1">
	<match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
	  <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	  <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
	  <merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
	</match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

----------


## cyberfish

For some reason, the eraser would get an info.product of "stylus eraser" (which wacomcpl doesn't like) instead of just "eraser".

----------


## Favux

OK, but then why do you need the info.callouts and append?  Why not just?:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
	<match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
	  <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	  <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
	  <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
	</match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if1">
	<match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
	  <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	  <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
	  <merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
	</match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
	<match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="eraser">
	  <merge key="info.product" type="string">eraser</merge>
	</match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

----------


## cyberfish

That I have no idea  :Very Happy: . It's my first time writing (modifying) an fdi file, and I didn't even read the doc. Just experimenting around.

You are probably right.

----------


## Favux

I'm just guessing too.   :Smile:   But I find the "stylus eraser" suspicious in light of append...
If you find a manual or wiki on .fdi other than the Wacom.fdi wiki let me know.

When you say wacomcpl works does that mean you can say, remap your stylus button?  Do the rotation scripts work?  In other words to the wacom input devices rotate with the screen?

----------


## gali98

Wow. Cool!
I will definately try this when I get home tonight.
Kory

----------


## gali98

It works!! 
What's more I have no idea how since as far as I knew only root can update hal stuff.
But it works anyway. Hibernate and suspend multiple times. Everything. Wacomcpl.
The only change I had to make is to the fdi file. 
Here is how I got it to work:



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->
> 
> <deviceinfo version="0.2">
>   <device>
>     <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
> 	<match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
> 		<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
> 		<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
> 		<merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
> ...


(no idea why the indentations aren't showing up.)
Battery about to die. Any questions, ask away!  :Smile: 
Kory

----------


## cyberfish

Nice! I never knew it's possible to encode calibration info into fdi. 




> What's more I have no idea how since as far as I knew only root can update hal stuff.


Well, you do need root priviledge to change the fdi, which is all HAL cares about.

If you are talking about my program, it only listens on dbus for screensavor signal, which doesn't require root.

I suppose if you don't change any settings in wacomcpl, you don't even need my little program.

----------


## cyberfish

> When you say wacomcpl works does that mean you can say, remap your stylus button? Do the rotation scripts work? In other words to the wacom input devices rotate with the screen?


Yeap to all  :Smile: . For my tx2000 at least. I heard rotation is a bit trickier for tx2500's ATI.

Remapping stylus button would require my little C program. Otherwise it will get reverted to default sometimes after suspend (no big deal, though, you just need to run the wacom script again, or let my program do it for you).

----------


## Favux

Hi gali98 and cyberfish,

Quotes instead of code re indents?  So we learn more about .fdi and HAL, good.

And rotation is working for you Kory?  We need to test this on a TX2500.

Putting the stylus button in the .fdi is no big deal.

Re:  .fdi you both should check out mzuther's, just posted on post #169 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967147&page=17

----------


## gali98

Yes! You can actually change any option you could do in the xorg.conf in the fdi file.


Well, the thing is, your little program (man I wish I knew C :\) calls the script right? And the script makes changes to hal. And the program is run with normal user privleges if it is put in start up applications...
I don't have any idea why it works.
I'll experiment, and see if I can't find out anything. Anyways, thanks so much! This is great!
Kory

----------


## cyberfish

> Well, the thing is, your little program (man I wish I knew C :\) calls the script right? And the script makes changes to hal. And the program is run with normal user privleges if it is put in start up applications...


The script is just a bunch of xsetwacom calls. I don't think it makes any change to HAL.

Oh hmm... I think I wasn't clear. The script I am referring to is the one generated by wacomcpl, not the script we used to put in /etc/init.d (that one requires root).




> Re: .fdi you both should check out mzuther's, just posted on post #169 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967147&page=17


I don't think it's for tablet PCs, but it COULD work with some modifications...

Is there anything wrong with the fdi we have already?

----------


## Favux

No it's for a usb external graphics tablet.  I was just showing that it has changes similar to the ones we made from the included 10-wacom.fdi.  The more working .fdi's I see the better handle on .fdi's I get in lieu of a real manual.

----------


## cyberfish

The real manual is certainly available.
http://people.freedesktop.org/~david.../hal-spec.html

chapters 2 and 5 in particular.

I'm just too lazy to read it  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Favux

I don't blame you, I've been looking at it on and off for weeks.  See previous post.  However I meant something more like ".fdi for Idiots".   :Smile:

----------


## music10man

Thanks Gali98, I have a fully functional tx2500z now! It even worked with your .fdi without changing anything in it.

----------


## gali98

Don't thank me... I just put it all together. Thank everyone else  :Smile: 
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi everyone,

This is a continuation of post #136.  It does look as if Timo's xorg-xserver is intended to fix things.  Reading through this launchpad bug report seems to demonstrate that anyway:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ls/+bug/358643  However it fills me with some disquiet because they don't seem to grasp the issue with xsetwacom and wacomcpl.  I guess I have to reread it more carefully.  Other opinions?

MisteR2 has come through in a big way!  He got in touch with Matthew Garrett (the HP-WMI module author).  And sure enough that is where our swivel hinge has been hiding!  The swivel hinge was sharing the signal with the docking function.  So Matthew has now written a patch that seperates out the signal.  And MisteR2 has written a .fdi file for it.  See post #106 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996830&page=11

----------


## FariAzz

Thanks Gali98! I followed your tutorial in my Tx2000z and my tablet it finally working.

Now that the stylus is working fine and calibrated, I would like to know if someone has made the TX2000 or similar work like it does in Windows, which is:

-the button in the middle of the stylus acts as a mouse right click (after the tutorial it works as an eraser).

-the back of the stylus works as an eraser (currently is working as a mouse left click)

-when you press the sylus in the screen for about 2 seconds, it becomes a mouse right click.

I hope someone can help me with this, I'm quite newbie to Linux so please don't go too fast  :Laughing:

----------


## Favux

Hi FariAzz,




> -the button in the middle of the stylus acts as a mouse right click (after the tutorial it works as an eraser).


In "wacomcpl" (type in a terminal) click on stylus and click on Tool Buttons and configure stylus button (button 2) how you want.  The middle and right clicks are an eraser in Xournal.  Button 1 is the stylus tip and Button 3 is the eraser.  See Section 3 on post #1 page 1 of this thread.



> -the back of the stylus works as an eraser (currently is working as a mouse left click)


Eraser only works in a few programs like Gimp and Inkscape.  In those programs you have to configure the input device options.



> -when you press the sylus in the screen for about 2 seconds, it becomes a mouse right click.


I don't know about this one.

Are you in Jaunty (9.04)?

----------


## cyberfish

> -when you press the sylus in the screen for about 2 seconds, it becomes a mouse right click.


system -> pref -> assisstive technologies -> mouse accessibility -> trigger secondary click by holding down the primary button

You need to be able to hold ur stylus VERY still, though. Cannot move a pixel.

I like phantom clicks more (map the side button to right click, and you can hover + click).

----------


## FariAzz

@Favux: thanks for answering, yes I'm using Jaunty. I tried changing the calibration options, and I get the side button to work as a right click, but only when touching the screen (hover click doesn't work).

Also, when I add the calibration configuration xinitrc to be loaded on startup by adding the line "sh /home/myusername/.xinitrc" into Startup Applications, when I login the task bar and desktop icons load themselves over and over again infinitely, and so I removed it..

@cyberfish: that worked perfectly, thanks!


I'm using the same fdi file as Gali98 which is:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_93_noserial_if0">
	  <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	  <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
          <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_93_noserial_if1">
	  <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	  <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
          <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>

----------


## M42

Hello FariAzz,

My side switch acts as you describe when I have the setting in wacomcpl set to "side switch + tip"  Have you tried the setting of "side only"?  When I have "side switch only" selected, mine works as a right click when I hover over an object and then click the side switch.

Regarding you problem with .xinitrc, mine behaved the same way until I commented out the last line in the .xinitrc script which executed another script.  I'm not sure but I believe the .xinitrc and the other script called each other.  Sorry but I have forgotten the name of the other script.

----------


## FariAzz

Thanks a lot M42!

I changed the setting to "side only", and now the click on hover works!!!

I also commented out the last line of the .xinitrc script, and now the script can be loaded on startup without the annoying reloading.

So now my tx2000z works just like in Windows.

Here a summary of what I did after following the Gali98 tutorial (post #104 on page 11), I hope this helps other tx2000 users:

1- sudo gedit /home/pablo/.xinitrc

2-comment out of delete the last line of the xinitrc file, the one that says 

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

3-go to the wacom calibration tool: wacomcpl

4-in the tool go to "stylus", "Tool buttons". Button 1: left, Button 2: right, Side switch mode: side switch only.

5-in the tool go to "eraser", "Tool buttons". Button 1: right.

6-System, Preferences, Startup applications, Add. in command write "sh /home/yourusername/.xinitrc"

After that your stylus should be working just like in Windows.

----------


## M42

Sounds like you're all set.  Glad I could help.

----------


## Favux

Hi FariAzz and M42,

Thanks FariAzz for posting how you got things set up the way you wanted, I appreciate it.

Thanks for pitching in M42.

In the file /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc that was called by .xinitrc everything should be commented out.  If towards the bottom you see:


```
# invoke global X session script
. /etc/X11/Xsession
```

comment it out:


```
# invoke global X session script
#. /etc/X11/Xsession
```

I guess the chain of X scripts is a legacy thing that they are deprecating.

----------


## heteroerectus

Hi guys,

Thanks for all your hard work. I'm somewhat of a linux n00b, so I hope my question isn't too basic. I've been following the tutorial in post #104, and everything seems to go smoothly until I get to the step where you make the drivers. I'm getting a weird error about halfway through, and it doesn't end up making wacom.ko.

After typing "make," I get (sorry for the long code snippet, dunno which part of this is important!):


```
hoagie@Winterfell:~/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3$ make
Making all in src
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src'
Making all in .
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src'
Making all in wacomxi
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/wacomxi'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/wacomxi'
Making all in util
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/util'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/util'
Making all in xdrv
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/xdrv'
gcc -MM -g -O2 -I/usr/include/tcl8.4  -I../include -I/usr/include/xorg  -I/usr/include/xorg -I/usr/include/pixman-1   ./xf86Wacom.c ./wcmSerial.c ./wcmUSB.c ./wcmISDV4.c ./wcmXCommand.c ./wcmCommon.c ./wcmCompat.c ./wcmConfig.c ./wcmFilter.c ./wcmTilt2Rotation.c > .depend
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/xdrv'
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/xdrv'
gcc -shared -nostdlib -o wacom_drv.so xf86Wacom.o wcmSerial.o wcmUSB.o wcmISDV4.o wcmXCommand.o wcmCommon.o wcmCompat.o wcmConfig.o wcmFilter.o wcmTilt2Rotation.o -Bstatic -lgcc
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/xdrv'
Making all in 2.6.28
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/2.6.28'
cp -f ../2.6.27/wacom.h .
    Building linuxwacom drivers for 2.6 kernel.
***Note: Drivers not enabled as modules in your kernel config but requested through configure are NOT built
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/build M=/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/2.6.28
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic'
make[4]: *** No rule to make target `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/2.6.28/wacom_wac.o', needed by `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/2.6.28/wacom.o'.  Stop.
make[3]: *** [_module_/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/2.6.28] Error 2
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic'
make[2]: *** [all] Error 2
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/2.6.28'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src'
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
hoagie@Winterfell:~/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3$ sudo cp ./src/2.6.28/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
cp: cannot stat `./src/2.6.28/wacom.ko': No such file or directory
hoagie@Winterfell:~/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3$ sudo make
Making all in src
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src'
Making all in .
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src'
Making all in wacomxi
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/wacomxi'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/wacomxi'
Making all in util
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/util'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/util'
Making all in xdrv
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/xdrv'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/xdrv'
Making all in 2.6.28
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/2.6.28'
cp -f ../2.6.27/wacom.h .
    Building linuxwacom drivers for 2.6 kernel.
***Note: Drivers not enabled as modules in your kernel config but requested through configure are NOT built
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/build M=/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/2.6.28
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic'
make[4]: *** No rule to make target `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/2.6.28/wacom_wac.o', needed by `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/2.6.28/wacom.o'.  Stop.
make[3]: *** [_module_/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/2.6.28] Error 2
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic'
make[2]: *** [all] Error 2
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src/2.6.28'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/hoagie/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-3/src'
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
```

I hope there is a simple solution, I've tried this multiple times from the beginning of the tutorial, and it keeps failing at this step. 

Thanks again for all your help.

----------


## Favux

Hi heteroerectus,

You may have forgotten this line:


```
sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev
```

----------


## heteroerectus

Hi Favux, 

Thanks for your quick reply! Although I had tried running the line you specified, your comment did make me revisit the idea "maybe I am doing something stupid." So I started again from the beginning, line-by-line, and realized I was using linuxwacom-0.8.3-3 instead of 8.3-2. Worked like a charm after that! 

Thanks again for your help! I hope this doesn't preclude me from asking more stupid questions  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi heteroerectus,

Great!  Glad you got it working.

Of course you haven't precluded anything.  Because you're a newbie you're juggling a lot of new stuff.  Information overload.  Happens to all of us.

----------


## heteroerectus

Thanks again Favux, this seems like a really cool community. 

Any idea how to get the right button working? I've got pressure sensitivity working, which was my #1 concern since I'm a digital artist, but i'd like to be able to configure the pen button to emulate right mouse click. Unfortunately, neither the calibrate touchscreen program or wacomcpl detect the tablet, so I'm not sure how to set it up.

----------


## Favux

Hi heteroerectus,

If this is empty when you type it in a terminal:


```
xsetwacom list
```

then wacomcpl won't work.  If in a terminal:


```
xinput --list
```

returns stuff that looks like it's associated with Wacom things but without the proper linuxwacom names like stylus, eraser, etc.  That's the problem.  It will also include output for keyboard,etc.

Did you install rec's script (wacomtohal) in the HOW TO?  That should translate things so wacomcpl works.  Or you could rename everything with the names HAL is returning.

----------


## heteroerectus

Faxux - 

xsetwacom --list displays nothing, but xinput --list shows tons of stuff that's tablet related and otherwise, eraser, stylus, etc.

I did install the wacomtohal script, but I don't think it's working. Where would I rename those things?

----------


## Favux

Hi heteroerectus,

If you were willing to install the script we should probably concentrate on that before trying to rename things.  Did you reboot after you installed it?  If you type:


```
gedit /etc/init.d/wacomtohal
```

in a terminal do you see the script?

Did you remember to do these commands in a terminal after you installed it?


```
sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/wacomtohal
sudo update-rc.d wacomtohal defaults 27
```

I'm going to guess you forgot to make the script executable.  That's what the chmod +x does.

----------


## heteroerectus

Thanks Favux,

I ran those lines of code again, and double checked the wacomtohal file, it's there, copied from the thread. The input device names match the thread's as well. 
When I run the following two lines of code I get the following:


```
sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/wacomtohal
[sudo] password for hoagie: 
hoagie@Winterfell:~$ sudo update-rc.d wacomtohal defaults 27
update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/wacomtohal missing LSB information
update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts>
 System startup links for /etc/init.d/wacomtohal already exist.
```

I don't remember if I got that missing LSB information message or not last time.

----------


## SINternet

I was getting the LSB missing when I was manually removing the "wacom" and "wacomtohal" rc entries. 

Performing either

sudo update-rc.d wacom remove     
sudo update-rc.d wacomtohal remove

should clean up the rc areas so that you can reload the entries.

sudo update-rc.d wacom defaults 27
or
sudo update-rc.d wacomtohal defaults 27

SIN

----------


## heteroerectus

Bummer, tried that, but I still get the "missing LSB information" error...

----------


## SINternet

how bout

sudo update-rc.d -f wacomtohal remove

SIN

----------


## SINternet

Hey Favux or any Guru's,

Had to reload my system (missing Trash and Nautilus "computer" bug). I have the stylus working BUT the damn pointer will not calibrate correctly. When I move the stylus to the lower right Cal window the pointer is so far off to the left that I can't hit the crosshairs Can't even get the pointer in the Cal Window. I have a Panasonic CF-19 Digitizer (USB) only. 

Any ideas.

TIA

SIN

----------


## M42

Hello SINternet,

I'm no guru but if you used gali98's tutorial at post #104 to get your tablet to work you might try editing your fdi file for the stylus and put the numbers that gali98 has in his listing for his fdi file at the bottom of his post.  It might get you close enought to use the wacomcpl script.  I believe he has a HP tx2000 and so do I so it might not work.  I always back up the file I'm editing just in case my edits don't work.   Good luck.

----------


## SINternet

Gali's fdi didn't work. I had all this working till I had to reload because of a Gnome bug. That's when I upgraded to Jaunty. Fresh Load leaves me way off the mark. I'd like to know what files and utilities I should be looking at if maybe there is a conflict.

Thanks guys,

SIN

----------


## Favux

Hi SINternet,

M42 is right.  You want to try manually putting in the coordinates.  Either the .fdi or .xinitrc.  The .xinitrc may be easier, especially if you have access to an old one.  Otherwise you'll just have to guess until you get close enough to calibrate.  Sorry I don't have anything more elegant.

Hi heteroerectus,

This is now the second time I've seen the LSB error you are getting.

The short answer is that it is just telling you the startup links are present already.  If the script is correct and is executable it should be working.

The long answer is that Ubuntu has apparently changed how startup works to speed up startup.  The services now don't have to run sequentially, they can run concurrently if they follow the LSB (Linux Standard Base) spec.s.  This appears to be one way they've sped up startup.  Other distros are doing this too.  The error message takes us to:  http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts

Which takes us to VII System Initialization Chapter 20 System Initialization in Core Specification 3.1.  But 3.2 is already out:  http://refspecs.linux-foundation.org/lsb.shtml  I don't know which one Jaunty is using.

So it would be nice to find an Ubuntu document on how they're implementing startup in Jaunty.  In other words I don't know what's going on.  Do you have a file called /etc/update-rc.d-lsbparse?  That may contain the LSB header for wacomtohal that may have been created the first time you ran "sudo update-rc.d wacomtohal defaults 27".

Edit:  Jaunty's using 3.2.  Linux Standard Base 3.2 init script functionality in Package: lsb-base (3.2-20ubuntu4)  http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/lsb-base

----------


## heteroerectus

Hey Favux, thanks so much for helping me. I don't have the file /etc/update-rc.d-lsbparse... Is there anything "stupid" I could be doing that might be making it not work?

----------


## gali98

Hey guys! I updated my tutorial! And the good news is that with the new fdi file I have there, rec's script is no longer necessary.
In fact, the only really necessary parts are the kernel module and the fdi file. With those two parts, wacomcpl and xsetwacom work all the time - even after hibernate and suspend. The rest of the tutorial is devoted to getting wacomcpl settings working after suspend and hibernate and on login.
I also cleaned it up a bit.

@Favux - on that post two pages back about the hp-wmi.. That looks great.. I'll probably wait until something more stable comes out. Keep us posted if you can.

SIN - Try the new Fdi file and see if that helps things. (the one at the bottom with calibration in it.) If it doesn't, you might try just opening a terminal and using xsetwacom with random TopX/TopY/BottomX/BottomY values until you can get the cursor inside the box.

heteroerectus - Try running the command - 


```
sudo update-rc.d -f wacomtohal remove
```

then run 


```
sudo update-rc.d wacomtohal defaults 27
```

then run 


```
sudo update-rc.d -f wacomtohal remove
```

again. Now run 


```
sudo rm /etc/init.d/wacomtohal
```

And replace your fdi file with the new one on my tutorial on page 11.

Hope this helps everyone! Thanks,
Kory

----------


## cyberfish

> With those two parts, wacomcpl and xsetwacom work all the time - even after hibernate and suspend.


Did you test suspend extensively?

For me, there's about 15% chance of the tablet devices being disconnected and reconnected after resume. That's fine, of course, since HAL will just take them in again, and rename them (by fdi). The problem is, .xinitrc will have to be run again, since the wacomcpl settings would have been reverted to default.

That's what my little C program a few posts back addresses. I'm sure there are easier solutions... but I just don't see them.

----------


## movesandpepper

hey guys, I appreciate what information I have gleaned from ya'll so far, but I used the fdi to get around using rec's wacom scripts, and I can't get the side button to do anything. Can someone point me in the right direction?

-thanks

----------


## Favux

Hi movesandpepper,

You should be able to configure it in "wacomcpl".  Type it in a terminal, click on stylus, click on Tool Buttons and configure Button 2 how you want.

----------


## heteroerectus

Hi Kory, I ran the commands exactly as you had them entered, but I still got the missing lsb information error, and wacomcpl still doesn't detect it. Your new FDI works fine though! 

Thanks for getting involved, you guys are awesome for helping out guys like me.

----------


## gali98

@cyberfish - I put your daemon in the tutorial...
All the times I tested it (only about 10) the devices reconnected fine, and the daemon reran the settings.

@heteroerectus - Can you tell us the exact error message you get, and when you get it?
Thanks,
Kory

----------


## cyberfish

> I put your daemon in the tutorial...


Ah okay  :Smile: . Missed that.

I am trying to revise my "daemon" to run the script once on startup, and only run lines starting with xsetwacom. That way 2 steps can be eliminated - adding a separate .xinitrc entry, and commenting out the last line of .xinitrc (which would prevent startx from VT to work, IIRC).

----------


## cyberfish

Done.



```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <string.h>
#include <unistd.h>
#include <time.h>
#include <assert.h>

void log_msg(const char *msg) {

	FILE *log_file = fopen(".monitor_wacom.log", "a");

	if (log_file) {
		time_t time_g;
		time(&time_g);
		char date_str[100];
		strcpy(date_str, asctime(localtime(&time_g)));
		date_str[strlen(date_str) - 1] = '\0'; /* get rid of the \n */
		fprintf(log_file, "%s : %s\n", date_str, msg);
	}

	fclose(log_file);
}

void run_script(const char *filename) { /* only run xsetwacom lines */
	FILE *script_file = fopen(filename, "r");
	
	if (!script_file) {
		log_msg("Failed to open script (double check your entry in Startup Applications). Terminating.");
		exit(1);
	}

	char buf[1024];
	char l_buf[1024];
	int count = 0;
	while ((fgets(buf, 1023, script_file))) {
		if (strstr(buf, "xsetwacom")) {
			int r = system(buf);
			if (r != 0) {
				sprintf(buf, "xsetwacom returned error on line - %s", buf);
				log_msg(l_buf);
			}
			++count;
		}
	}

	sprintf(l_buf, "Script ran. %d matching lines executed.", count);

	log_msg(l_buf);
}

int main(int argc, char **argv) {

	char script_name[1024];

	if (argc != 2) {
		log_msg("Script not specified, using .xinitrc");
		strcpy(script_name, ".xinitrc");
	} else {
		strcpy(script_name, argv[1]);
	}
	
	run_script(script_name);

	FILE* in = popen("dbus-monitor --session type='signal',interface='org.gnome.ScreenSaver',member='ActiveChanged'", "r");
	
	if (!in) {
		log_msg("Cannot spawn dbus-monitor process. Terminating.");
		return 1;
	}

	while (1) {
		char buf[1024];
		assert(fgets(buf, 1023, in));
		
		if (buf[0] == 's' /* early exit optimization */ && strstr(buf, "ActiveChanged") != NULL) {
			assert(fgets(buf, 1023, in));
			if (strstr(buf, "false") != NULL) {
				/* resumed */
				log_msg("Exit from screensaver detected. Running script.");
				run_script(script_name);
			} else {
				/* put to sleep */
			}
		} 
	}
}
```

This version has several improvements -
1. .xinitrc is executed by default if script is not specified
2. a .monitor_wacom.log is kept in case of problems
3. only lines containing xsetwacom are executed (no need to comment out the ". /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc" line, so startx will work)
4. the script is run once on startup (no need for separate .xinitrc entry in Startup Applications)

----------


## Favux

Hi cyberfish,

Nice!  Starting to approach elegant.

----------


## cyberfish

Haha I'm not sure if I would call that elegant. 

More like elegant dirty fix  :Very Happy: .

I'm not sure what would be the "theoretically correct" way to deal with this situation, though. What do they do with configurable mice?

----------


## Favux

Hi cyberfish,

You got me.  I've seen some mess with xorg.conf, or use mouse in preferences, and I'm pretty sure download some sort of configuration utility.  I've also seen some do it through the .fdi, or at least ask how to do it through the .fdi.   :Smile:

----------


## cyberfish

> You got me. I've seen some mess with xorg.conf, or use mouse in preferences, and I'm pretty sure download some sort of configuration utility. I've also seen some do it through the .fdi, or at least ask how to do it through the .fdi.


Haha okay. So it seems like they don't have much cleaner ways either.

----------


## SINternet

SIN - Try the new Fdi file and see if that helps things. (the one at the bottom with calibration in it.) If it doesn't, you might try just opening a terminal and using xsetwacom with random TopX/TopY/BottomX/BottomY values until you can get the cursor inside the box.

Hey Gali,

How do you determine the top and bottom x/y values or at least ball park it? Is there a formula for determining the values? When I had this working under Intrepid and upgraded to Jaunty it seemed that doing the fresh load would allow me to set it up easier. I was wrong. Too Bad based on this Bug report that they are understaffed and it shows on this area of Jaunty. They had it down pat back in Gutsy. I'd like to see them work on the Tablet Buttons (ACPI). I had work on my Bluetooth GPS so I'm guessing the Plug n Play in Ubuntu will be a long "work in progress" for us. I'd like to get into the meat of this as you and others I've seen in these forums. Any tips I can get to track down problems and being able to decipher the issue can help many get involved in working out the bugs. There's nothing in the way of procedures or at least listing the files needed to be analyzed the assist in bug resolution from the coders. I have a Panasonic CF-19. lshal and xinput files attached. I'm using your .fdi file. I was wondering if I could find the wacom.ko driver 2.6.27 and use it as it was the one that worked in Intrepid. Can't seem to find it.

Thanks,

SIN

----------


## shelby_vn

Inkscape has an "input devices" option in the file menu, and allows you to specify keys for the eraser (I think? I don't know how it work). So it might be possible to map it to mouse 3.... I don't know enough about how that works.

The gimp also has a keyboard shortcuts menu, but I don't know if that would allow mapping to a mouse button, or even how that would work.

----------


## heteroerectus

Hi Kory,

I've just run through the four steps you gave me, but I'm not getting the same error messages. Did they delete the file? 



```
hoagie@Winterfell:~$ sudo update-rc.d -f wacomtohal remove
[sudo] password for hoagie: 
 Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/wacomtohal ...
hoagie@Winterfell:~$ sudo update-rc.d wacomtohal defaults 27
update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/wacomtohal: file does not exist
hoagie@Winterfell:~$ sudo update-rc.d -f wacomtohal remove
 Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/wacomtohal ...
hoagie@Winterfell:~$ sudo rm /etc/init.d/wacomtohal
rm: cannot remove `/etc/init.d/wacomtohal': No such file or directory
hoagie@Winterfell:~$ sudo update-rc.d wacom defaults 27
update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/wacom: file does not exist
hoagie@Winterfell:~$ sudo update-rc.d wacomtohal defaults 27
update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/wacomtohal: file does not exist
```

----------


## gali98

@cyberfish - Wow that looks nice. I will try it when I get home and after I test it, I will add it to the tutorial.

@SIN
There is probably some mathematical way to determine the best values - but I have no idea how. 
If the bottom fdi does not work, you might try using the generic fdi file (the one at the top).
That is usually able to guess close to right values. If that doesn't work, I noticed these values in your xinput:


```
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 26202
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 16325
		Resolution is 2540
```

so you might try 0 as topx and topy, and 26202 as bottomx and 16325 as bottomy.
Play around with the values going by 100s until you can get a value that will let you get in the boxes. Once you get it calibrated, I suggest you back up that xinitrc file so you don't lose the values in case of an accident.

@heteroerectus - yes the file is gone now. So that may mean that your lsb problems are over. It may have just taken a reboot to clear a cache somewhere.

Kory

----------


## paledread

After stumbling around for many fruitless (but enjoyable) hours I've managed to get my Motion Computing M1400 tablet PC working with it's stylus on Jaunty 9.04.

Particular thanks to Favux, to gali98, and to Ron at debian git, and to everybody else that has contributed to this thread. It has all been a tremendous help.

Since it is a much simpler procedure than seems to be the case for the USB tablets largely described above, I'm going to post a separate HOWTO for the benefit of M1400 (and perhaps M1300?) tablet users, so that this thread doesn't get any more complex. It should be up by the weekend.

Thanks again to all. Without you it would not have happened.

----------


## heteroerectus

But, without that file, how am I going to make wacomcpl work? Actually, I don't even need wacomcpl if there's another way to change the button on the pen to right-click.

----------


## gali98

No - see if you update your fdi file to the new one in the tutorial, that script is no longer necessary. Wacomcpl works fine  :Smile: 
@paledread - Thanks! And the tutorial sounds great! 
Kory

----------


## heteroerectus

Sorry Kory, tried both the default fdi and the copy of yours, but after rebooting both times wacomcpl doesn't detect anything. Am I missing something?

----------


## gali98

Just making sure - You tried it since I updated it? 
If so then...
What is your exact laptop model?
what version of ubuntu are you on?
Make sure that you compiled the kernel module and copied into the correct folder.
Give me the output of


```
dmesg|grep acom
```

(yes it's supposed to be acom not wacom)
Post the output of lshal and xinput list
Any other things you might find that are unusual. We are going to figure this out  :Smile: 
Kory

----------


## heteroerectus

Hey buddy,

Thanks so much for your help, I really really appreciate it. Here's the output:



```
[   11.680184] input: Wacom ISDv4 93 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb1/1-2/1-2.3/1-2.3:1.0/input/input8
[   11.697282] input: Wacom ISDv4 93 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb1/1-2/1-2.3/1-2.3:1.1/input/input9
[   11.700622] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
[   11.700646] wacom: v1.49-pc-1:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver
```

I'm on a TX2018au, running Jaunty 9.04. I just repasted the new fdi code into the file, both from the example, and from yours, and rebooted each time (can you tell I come from a windows background?)  :Smile: 

I don't actually know how to give you the output of lshal and xinputlist... i'm kinda new to ubuntu, at least to the nitty gritty of it. If you'd like I can start the tut again (this would be the 4th time, hehe), maybe some stuff is updated since I did it last?

Thanks again for your help,
Duane

----------


## Favux

Hi Duane,

He updated the HOW TO on 5-4-09.  Afternoon or evening.

Type:


```
xinput --list
```

in a terminal.  You should be able to box the output like you did with the dmesg output.  With lshal do:


```
lshal>lshal.txt
```

that will direct the output into a text file called lshal.txt on your desktop.  In Additional Options click on Manage Attachments and upload the lshal.txt file.  It's too big to put in the code tags.  You could also attach the xinput output rather than putting it in code tags.  Just copy it into text editor and save it on your desktop as "xinput_list.txt", or whatever.

----------


## black_shadow

Hello

Many thanks finally got my Acer C312Xmi working with KUbuntu 9.04 and all functions working using this and many other articles in Ubuntu forums.

----------


## gali98

Okay - Thanks for the help Favux.
heteroerectus - give me the outputs of those two things, and tell me the path of the fdi file you are editing.
Just for kicks, also upload your xrog.conf.
I can't see any reason why that fdi file wouldn't work because our tablets are almost identical. (The probably are.)
@black_shadow - Glad we could help.
Kory

----------


## heteroerectus

Hi Kory, 
My lshal was way too big to post as an attachment, so here it is at the following link:

http://www.michaelcsokas.com/lshal.txt

Also, my xinput:


```
"Virtual core pointer"    id=0    [XPointer]
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"    id=1    [XKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"    id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Video Bus"    id=3    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"stylus"    id=4    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 6
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 26202
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 16325
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 255
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
"eraser"    id=5    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 6
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 26202
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 16325
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 255
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"    id=6    [XExtensionPointer]
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
"Logitech USB Optical Mouse"    id=7    [XExtensionPointer]
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
"SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"    id=8    [XExtensionPointer]
    Num_buttons is 12
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 1472
        Max_value is 5472
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 1408
        Max_value is 4448
        Resolution is 1
"touch"    id=9    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 6
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 4095
        Resolution is 397
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 4095
        Resolution is 633
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 255
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
```

And my xorg.conf:



```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
    DefaultDepth    24
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load    "glx"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
    Driver    "nvidia"
    Option    "NoLogo"    "True"
EndSection
```

----------


## gali98

Okay... Every single thing you post looks like it should be working. The devices are named correctly - so I don't really know why they're not showing up in wacomcpl.
Try these commands:


```
sudo apt-get purge wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
sudo apt-get install wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
```

Then recopy the information in the fdi file. And restart and tell me if anything shows up in wacomcpl. also tell me the output of: 


```
xsetwacom list
```

Kory

----------


## jezscha

It works!!! thank you all!! that was great work!

----------


## heteroerectus

Sorry kory, no joy (again!)

xsetwacom list doesn't seem to do anything...

----------


## Amrith Kumar

I found that many links on this subject didn't work for me. The names of the devices are incorrect as indicated in most of these posts.

I found a different workaround that is at http://technophilesdiary.wordpress.c...tu-9-04-wacom/

I hope it helps some of you.

----------


## gali98

Sorry it took so long for me to answer...
Amrith - I don't think that post will help... That's for someone with a wacom bamboo tablet. We have tablet PCs... something totally different.
Okay heteroerectus...
First make sure that you don't get anything with


```
xsetwacom dev list
```

(I think that's the same as xsetwacom list, but just to make sure.)
Now I'm going to give you a list of commands to run...
If these don't help - then something is terribly wrong.
(Yes many probably are repeats. Just do them all please  :Smile:  Commands are separated by empty lines.)

cd ./Desktop

wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/linuxwacom/linuxwacom-0.8.3-4.tar.bz2

sudo apt-get update

sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev

sudo apt-get upgrade

sudo apt-get purge wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom libhal-dev

tar xjvf linuxwacom-0.8.3-4.tar.bz2

cd linuxwacom-0.8.3-4

cd prebuilt

sudo ./uninstall

sudo rm /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko

*Now reboot*

At this point the tablet should sense input, but it will be very uncalibrated and will not work correctly. (Confirm this)

Now open up the terminal and run these commands:

sudo apt-get install wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom

cd ./Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-4

./configure --enable-wacom 

make

sudo cp ./src/2.6.28/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko

sudo gedit /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi

and copy and paste this exact code:



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
	<match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
		<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
		<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
		<merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
		<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
          	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
	</match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if1">
	<match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
		<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
		<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
		<merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
	</match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
	<match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="eraser">
	  <merge key="info.product" type="string">eraser</merge>
	</match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

Save and exit.
Reboot and wacomcpl and xsetwacom should work.
Kory

----------


## daddypawid

Thanks Gali.. for that tutorial.... I have been trying to make this work for a month and that helped... but...

1.I only have the pen
2. wacomcpl is empty...(there are no devices to select and nothing to press except exit
3. xinitrc is empty. there is no line saying . /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
I stopped the tutorial from there....

I am running a tx2110us... Jaunty fresh... Only opdated... nothing else is tampered... (yet)

Got the pen and that is gold so thanks

----------


## Favux

Hi daddypawid,

What do you see with:


```
xsetwacom list
```

in a terminal?  How about?:


```
xinput --list
```

----------


## ununhunun

Hi!

Computer: MacBook Pro
OS: Ubuntu Jaunty
Wacom: Graphire2 4x5

xinput -list


```
"Wacom Graphire2 4x5 eraser"    id=7    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Wacom Graphire2 4x5 cursor"    id=8    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Wacom Graphire2 4x5 pad"    id=9    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"Wacom Graphire2 4x5"    id=10    [XExtensionKeyboard]
```

_Very weird, a wacom is not an XExtensionKeyboard..._

xsetwacom list dev


```
appletouch       touch
```

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-wacom.fdi = http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...038949&page=11

lshal | grep wacom


```
  info.linux.driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-setup-wacom', 'hal-setup-wacom'} (string list)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  wacom.types = {'eraser', 'cursor', 'pad', 'eraser', 'cursor', 'pad'} (string list)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
```



so, wacdump is not reporting anything and wacomcpl is empty. it was working perfectly in hardy but not in jaunty. what i am doing wrong. it should be working out of the box. i already miss xorg.conf...

----------


## Favux

Hi ununhunun,

I'm sorry to tell you that since you have an external Wacom graphics tablet you shouldn't have done gali98's HOW TO.  It is for usb tablet pc's.  However I don't think you have hurt anything by copying the 0.8.3-3 wacom.ko over the 0.8.2-2 Jaunty wacom.ko.  It's what we've had to do to get Intuos4's to work.  You probably just have the wrong .fdi.

So you should be OK by getting the usb external tablet .fdi on page 18 post #176 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967147&page=18  This is the Wacom external graphics tablet thread.

Edit:  Given that the Graphire2 is a usb tablet, which I'm pretty sure it is.

----------


## ununhunun

Favux,

Yes it's an USB tablet:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/...500_AA280_.jpg

Using:
Favux_Jaunty ext graphics_test 2_10-wacom.fdi = X server crash when connecting the tablet. At least it means that HAL is talking to /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-wacom.fdi

So you think that messing simply with this fdi will solve my problem (not seeing the tablet when xsetwacom list dev?

Many thanks for your reply.

----------


## Favux

Hi ununhunun,

Yes.  If you type in a terminal:


```
xinput --list
```

you'll see what HAL is returning.  It should agree with:


```
xsetwacom list
```

And the input devices should say stylus, eraser, cursor, pad.   Then you'll know the .fdi is working.

The crash could be due to the 0.8.3-3 wacom.ko I suppose.  You don't have any wacom stuff in xorg.conf do you?

----------


## ununhunun

Almost there... I think!

Reinstalling the module + wacomtools and using your .fdi:

xsetwacom list dev


```
appletouch       touch     
eraser           eraser    
cursor           cursor    
pad              pad       
eraser           eraser    
cursor           cursor    
pad              pad       
eraser           eraser    
cursor           cursor    
pad              pad       
eraser           eraser    
cursor           cursor
```

Duplication?!?

Sadly X is still crashing after connecting the tablet. What now any idea?
xorg.conf doesn't have anything related to my tablet.

----------


## Favux

Hi ununhunun,

So maybe it wasn't the wacom.ko breaking X.  I think I have a clue as to what's going on.  Gali98 was seeing a duplicate entry with the original wacom.fdi.  We were trying to find out how to add touch to our usb tablet pc's.  Then we figured out the way to discriminate the stylus was "if0" and touch was "if1".  When he figured that out the duplicates went away.  So my guess is something in your Apple touchpad .fdi is overlapping with the wacom.fdi.  The "identifier" line looks like:


```
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
```

So your touchpad probably has at least "if0" in its .fdi and that's why you saw touch in your first post.  Our synaptics pad .fdi is right next to the 10-wacom.fdi.

So we may have to make a custom .fdi after all.  We'll need to look at your output of:


```
lshal>lshal.txt
```

and find the relevant sections.

But to be sure.  You don't have wacom entries in xorg.conf do you?  There isn't another active wacom.fdi anywhere is there?  Like in "/etc/hal/fdi/policy".

----------


## ununhunun

I have nothing related to my tablet in xorg.conf. I have removed /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-wacom.fdi (was using yours).

So i just have this one:
/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi

Module and wacom-tools from jaunty source. 
I have /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi with original content.
Here's the output of HAL:

----------


## Favux

Hi ununhunun,

OK, that's important information.  Thanks.  The new .fdi is not suppose to go to "/etc/hal/fdi/policy/".  It is suppose to replace the "default" Jaunty 10-wacom.fdi at "/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/".  Try that before we go any further.  After renaming and saving somewhere the "default" wacom.fdi.

----------


## ununhunun

Hi Favux,

A step closer:

xsetwacom list dev


```
appletouch       touch     
eraser           eraser    
cursor           cursor    
pad              pad       
stylus           stylus
```

xinput list


```
"eraser"    id=8    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"cursor"    id=9    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"pad"    id=10    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"stylus"    id=11    [XExtensionKeyboard]
```

but no mouse movement. wacdump is reporting nothing, but wacomcpl show the features of the tablet. any idea how to turn the tablet to a [XExtensionPointer]?

----------


## Favux

Hi ununhunun,

What does:


```
xsetwacom list
```

show?

When you are in wacomcpl are you able to click on stylus or whatever and calibrate it?  Do options show up in other words?

----------


## gali98

Some quick input... My Graphire4 worked perfect when I just installed wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom. (i.e. with the default fdi file.) Did this not work for you?

Second.. I don't think the problem is with the devices being [XExtensionKeyboard].
I'm pretty sure that's what mine are. I will double check when I get home.

Kory

----------


## ununhunun

Hi Favux!

xsetwacom list


```
appletouch       touch     
eraser           eraser    
cursor           cursor    
pad              pad       
stylus           stylus
```

X is not crashing anymore.
wacomcpl is working (i can select eraser, stylus etc...) - options are there.
_Everything seems to work fine!_

*BUT*

wacdump output nothing!
i tried wacdump /dev/input/wacom & wacdump /dev/input/event15

I am not using the tablet with Gimp, but for a special purpose (polling the tablet with HID). I think the fact that not having anymore informations about the tablet in xorg.conf is causing the problem to wacdump and so HID... Any solution to make this works?

----------


## gali98

Ah.. I missed the part about it being a graphire2...
I suggest you nuke your current wacom install and start over (with favux's fdi file.)
To reinstall the kernel module do:

sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic

(this is assuming you have the newest generic kernel image. You may need to change the numbers to match your current kernel. If you're not sure just run the above command.)

now cd into the linux-wacom folder you have (most likely on your desktop)
Then cd into the prebuilt folder and run

sudo ./uninstall

Now run 

sudo apt-get purge wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom

sudo apt-get install wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom

Finally to make sure we don't have any loose fdi files messing things up, run:

sudo updatedb

after that finishes, run

locate *wacom*fdi*

This will give you a list of all fdi files on your computer whose name contains "wacom".
The only one that should exist is:
/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi
(There may also be one in the linux-wacom folder on your desktop. Don't worry about that one.)
Now just run 

sudo gedit /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi

and copy and paste favux's fdi file, then save and restart and see if that maybe fixed anything.
Hope that you don't do all this for nothing  :Smile: 

EDIT: also, after restarting, give us your lshal output. That may help...
Kory

----------


## gali98

Also... is the line:
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">

really necessary? I thought that was more for the usb tablets.. 
You might try taking that line out (with the matching </match> tag at the end)
out it still doesn't work.
Kory

----------


## ununhunun

Hi Kory,

Since you have a Graphire X can you check if wacdump /dev/input/wacom is working? Everything else is working (for example pressure in Gimp). But like i said, i am using my Graphire 2 as an HID, but polling the device doesn't output (like using wacdump = nothing). What is the solution to make it work, I was looking at wacdump.c, but found nothing special.

Is it because xinput see it as [XExtensionKeyboard]?
Is it because my xorg.conf doesn't have anything about Wacom?

Thanks

----------


## Favux

Hi ununhunun,

Forgive me but you've lost me.  I understand you're using the Graphire2 as a HID (human interface device).  But with what?  Or how?  Is there some software you are trying to control with the tablet?  What does it do?

And maybe post the output of:


```
lshal | grep input.originating_device
```

----------


## ununhunun

Hi Favux,

lshal | grep input.originating_device


```
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_applesmc_768'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5ac_8502_007F612F66F5E63C__03_01__if0'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5ac_21b_noserial_if2'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5ac_21b_noserial_if1'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5ac_21b_noserial_if0'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_11_noserial_if0'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/bluetooth_acl_761974a4d'  (string)
```

Yes, i am using the Graphire 2 with HID. It's been working very well with Ubuntu Gutsy. I am using the tablet for a special hardware that i've build. I think if wacdump is not outputing there's no way that HID will work. Many people are reporting that wacdump is working for them, but not for me.

Let me know if you have an idea on how to have an output in wacdump with the Graphire 2 (USB) under Jaunty.

----------


## Favux

Hi ununhunun,

This is your Wacom tablet:


```
input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_11_noserial_if0'  (string)
```

I don't know what this is:


```
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5ac_8502_007F612F66F5E63C__03_01__if0'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5ac_21b_noserial_if2'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5ac_21b_noserial_if1'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5ac_21b_noserial_if0'  (string)
```

But it may be the problem.  Do you have a hub plugged in?

Other possible culprits could be the change to Xserver 1.6 or Timo Aaltonen's patches to Jaunty's version of linuxwacom 0.8.2-2.

Let's see what gali98 has to say.

Since this seems important to you, if we don't figure this out, you could try a couple of other things.

Contact Ping Cheng or others at the LWP forum:  https://lists.sourceforge.net/lists/...xwacom-discuss
or his e-mail at LWP:  http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/in.../howto/contact

Or you could try Tom Jaeger on his thread.  It's not on topic but he is helpful, maybe he'd pitch in?  Have you tried his easystroke gesture recognition program?
To get it:  http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...ase_id=682157]
Documentation:  http://easystroke.wiki.sourceforge.n...umentation-0.2
His forum thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=837032

----------


## ununhunun

Hi Favux,

No hub and no other USB device connected. Only the Graphire 2. I have a MacBook Pro, so it might be other internal device (isight, touchpad). How can i try to make it unique? Or how can i disable the other devices?

----------


## Favux

Hi ununhunun,

To have a chance at making the .fdi unique you'd have to post the output of:


```
lshal>Macbook_Pro_lshal.txt
```

You'll probably have to compress it to attach it.  It's a big file we'll have to comb through.

----------


## ununhunun

Favux,

I am very sorry to make you work so much just for my special needs... By the way, thank you for suggesting easystroke - very neat application.

Here's the file (gzip).

----------


## gali98

Hey guys... 
First - the [XExtensionKeyboard] isn't the problem (at least I don't think) as that is what mine is set at.
Second wacdump doesn't work for my tablet pc, much less the graphire4.
I am going to guess that the fdi method is at fault here.
So....
My suggestion to you is to scrap the fdi method, and go back to the xorg.conf method.
From what I can tell, this software/hardware is mission critical.
Basically the easiest way to do this is to remove the 
wacom-tools and xserver-xorg-input-wacom packages and remove all wacom-related fdi files.
Then make sure libhal-dev is uninstalled and download the newest linuxwacom package.
Since you have an older tablet you do not even have to compile.
You should only need to run the script "install" in the prebuilt folder. 
You will then need to configure your xorg.conf like you did in gusty. After a reboot everything should be working.
If you need more help with this I'm sure we will be able to help you.
If you still want to try getting the fdi method to work, I suggest using the sources favux provided you (especially the linuxwacom mailing list.)

Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi ununhunun,

No worries.  :Razz: 

Given the new information from gali98 on wacdump (thanks Kory) I agree with him.  So you were right to suspect the lack of xorg.conf as being involved.  Going back to xorg.conf will lose you hotplugging but I'm guessing for you the HID setup is a higher priority.

Yes, easystroke is slick isn't it.

----------


## ununhunun

Never worked that hard for such a simple thing... I did everything Kory told me (i had to compile wacom_drv.so). BUT /dev/input/wacom is not created, so the xorg.conf pointing to /dev/input/wacom is complaining and failing to start X. I don't know how to create /dev/input/wacom to point to the right /dev/input/eventX automagically. Maybe configuring udev...



```
...
InputDevice    "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents" 
InputDevice    "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents" 
InputDevice    "cursor"    "SendCoreEvents"
...

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "stylus"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"
  Option        "Type"          "stylus"
  Option        "USB"           "on"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "eraser"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"
  Option        "Type"          "eraser"
  Option        "USB"           "on"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "cursor"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"
  Option        "Type"          "cursor"
  Option        "USB"           "on"
EndSection
```

----------


## Favux

Hi ununhunun,

Yes you need the symlinks in udev.  Look at appendix 3 on the first post first page of this thread.  Should just take a couple of minutes.

I tend to put "ServerLayout" at the end of xorg.conf.

----------


## heteroerectus

Hi Kory, thanks again for your help. I'm sorry I haven't had a chance in the last few days to keep up with this, but I just tried your instructions, and it seems to work perfectly!! Right on! Thanks a million, man!

Any tips for getting rotation to work?

----------


## Favux

Hi heteroerectus,

Outstanding!  I should mention they worked for ASDu on his TX2500 too.

For Rotation go here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996830

----------


## ununhunun

Hello,

An update of my problem:
Everything is working (pressure in gimp, fdi, hot-plug etc...) but not wacdump / hid.

I tried different things like:
<merge key="input.x11_options.SendCoreEvents" type="string">true</merge>
<merge key="input.x11_options.DebugLevel" type="string">12</merge>

I found that xidump is reporting correctly! So i am trying to write a custom software for replacing the HID solution that i've been using for years. A pain in the ***. Not sure if it will works, because it looks like xidump is creating a transparent X window to capture the position, pressure...

Below the output of wacdump (fetching the firmware version):


```
MODEL=Wacom Graphire2 4x5               ROM=2.0-3
CLS=USB  VNDR=Wacom  DEV=Graphire2  SUB=ET_0405




TOOLTYPE=NONE                            IN_PROX=out
  BUTTON=+00000 (+00000 .. +00000)         POS_X=+00000 (+00000 .. +10206)
   POS_Y=+00000 (+00000 .. +07422)      DISTANCE=+00000 (+00000 .. +00063)
PRESSURE=+00000 (+00000 .. +00511)      RELWHEEL=+00000 (-00001 .. +00001)

    LEFT=             MIDDLE=              RIGHT=              EXTRA=
    SIDE=              TOUCH=             STYLUS=            STYLUS2=
     BT0=                BT1=                BT2=                BT3=
     BT4=                BT5=                BT6=                BT7=
     BT8=                BT9=               BT10=               BT11=
    BT12=               BT13=               BT14=               BT15=
    BT16=               BT17=               BT18=               BT19=
    BT20=               BT21=               BT22=               BT23=
```

----------


## gali98

@heteroerectus 
Wow that's great! Glad you got it working. Just follow Favux's link for rotation (Thanks!)
@ununhunun okay... Now you know that if you are using the xorg.conf that you can't be using the fdi files also right?
They are two separate methods and cannot coexist.
If the udev rules don't help, the devices still show up in
/dev/input/by-path
You just have to guess the names (using the command "dmesg|grep acom" may help with this.)
However if you manage to write your own software that's great!
Kory

----------


## ununhunun

Yes i know, but i've decided not to use the xorg.conf method, because my guitar* will not be plug always (i need the hot-plug). I know why xidump is working, it's creating a X11 window. wacdump is talking directly to the module, but since X11 is taking the control over the tablet... Maybe it's a problem of permission?!? So the idea to use xidump to create of custom software is less attracting and maybe impossible with the software i am using (pure data). I tried to use a simple software linuxevent, but it's not outputing either! 

* guitare à crayon
http://probing.wikidot.com/pcb

----------


## gali98

If it is a problem with permissions, simply log in with root and see if you can get it to work. (You may have to select the option to allow administrative login in System->Administration->Login Window
By the way your setup looks awesome!
Kory

----------


## ununhunun

Good idea, but sadly not working. Question asked:
http://www.nabble.com/wacdump%3A-no-...d23637155.html

----------


## Rosicrucian

I'm trying to configure my little brother's tablet PC and, well..,I'm getting stuck on #5. Here's the outcome of the command 'make'



```
Making all in src
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/river/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src'
Making all in .
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/river/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/river/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src'
Making all in wacomxi
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/river/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src/wacomxi'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/river/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src/wacomxi'
Making all in util
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/river/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src/util'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/river/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src/util'
Making all in xdrv
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/river/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src/xdrv'
gcc -MM -g -O2 -I/usr/include/tcl8.4  -I../include -I/usr/include/xorg  ./xf86Wacom.c ./wcmSerial.c ./wcmUSB.c ./wcmISDV4.c ./wcmXCommand.c ./wcmCommon.c ./wcmCompat.c ./wcmConfig.c ./wcmFilter.c > .depend
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/river/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src/xdrv'
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/river/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src/xdrv'
gcc -g -O2 -I/usr/include/tcl8.4  -fPIC -pipe -std=c99 \
		-pedantic -Wall -Wpointer-arith -fno-merge-constants \
		-fno-stack-protector -I. -I../include -I/usr/include/xorg  \
		 -I/usr/include/xorg -I/usr/include/pixman-1   \
		-o xf86Wacom.o -c ./xf86Wacom.c
In file included from ./xf86Wacom.c:84:
./xf86Wacom.h:30:28: error: xf86Version.h: No such file or directory
make[2]: *** [xf86Wacom.o] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/river/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src/xdrv'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/river/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src'
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
river@Amestris:~/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2$
```

Any help would be great!

----------


## Favux

Hi Rosicrucian,

Are you trying to compile for Intrepid or Jaunty?  Which HOW TO are you following?  Right now it looks like you are trying to install 0.8.2-2 for Intrepid.  Is that correct?


Hi ununhunun,

I know on linuxwacom discuss they were talking about whether or not to make an api available to programmers.  I don't know what they decided.  But apparently there is/was a way to access it.

----------


## Rosicrucian

Nope, installing it onto Jaunty.

I'm following your HOW TO, I believe, and running a 32-bit machine, if that helps.

----------


## Favux

Hi Rosicrucian,

32-bit shouldn't make a difference.  Read Jaunty Users near the top of the HOW TO in post #1.  You want to use gali98's Jaunty HOW TO in post #104 page 11 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...038949&page=11

My guess is either it (0.8.2-2, you need at least 0.8.3-2) won't build against Xserver 1.6 or you downloaded one version and are using commands for another or you forgot or didn't get all of:


```
sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev
```

Good luck!

----------


## Rosicrucian

I just read through that HOW TO. It's actually for configuring a USB tablet, which I am not installing; it's a tablet PC/convertible I'm trying to configure.

----------


## Favux

Hi Rosicrucian,

I'm sorry you may be misunderstanding something.  If you are talking about either HOW TO's on this thread they are for tablet pc's.  In particular usb tablet pc's.  The one on the first post can be used for serial tablets.  Both can be used for usb Wacom external graphics tablets with some modifications.

Are you trying to get Wacom working on a serial or usb tablet pc?  Which one?

----------


## Rosicrucian

Hmm...turns out I'm using a USB one.

Alright, I seem to be making an error, then; I'll re-read the HOW TOs and see what happens.

----------


## ununhunun

Favux, Kory : THANK YOU!

Finally, i have hacked my way in Gimp to export pressure and position to my software. I know it's a bad method, but ok for now.

Ping told me:
Once wacom_drv.so grabs the tablet, nothing else can access it.  You can run wacdump before X starts.  Or run xidump before wacomcpl starts.

So no choice for now!
Cheers!

----------


## gali98

@ununhunun Glad to hear it!
Wow you must have a very interesting setup... I didn't know GIMP was THAT useful  :Smile: 
Kory

----------


## Rosicrucian

Alright, so I followed the HOW TO again for USB tablets, and I seem to be having an issue with the .fdi file,

As suggested, here is the output of 'lshal':


```
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_24cd'  (string)
  info.product = '2.0 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1d_7'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/001/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '2.0 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1d.7'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1d_7_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1d_7'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1d_7_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1d.7'  (string)
  usb.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_24c7'
  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_24c7'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 9415  (0x24c7)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 16390  (0x4006)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Wistron Corp.'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 6080  (0x17c0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_2'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_24c7'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_2'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/004/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb4'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb4'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1d.2'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_2_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_2'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_2_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb4/4-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb4/4-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1d.2'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_24c4'
  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_24c4'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 9412  (0x24c4)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 16390  (0x4006)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Wistron Corp.'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 6080  (0x17c0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_1'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_24c4'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_1'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/003/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1d.1'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_1_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_1'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_1_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1d.1'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_24c2'
  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_24c2'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 9410  (0x24c2)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 16390  (0x4006)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Wistron Corp.'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 6080  (0x17c0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_24c2'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/002/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1d.0'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_0_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_0_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1d.0'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3582_0'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3582_0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 128  (0x80)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1'  (string)
  pci.product = '82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 13698  (0x3582)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 8282  (0x205a)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Wistron Corp.'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 6080  (0x17c0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3582'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3582'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 13698  (0x3582)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 8282  (0x205a)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Wistron Corp.'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 6080  (0x17c0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3582_drm_i915_card0'
  access_control.file = '/dev/dri/card0'  (string)
  access_control.type = 'video'  (string)
  drm.dri_library = 'i915'  (string)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-acl-tool --add-device'} (string list)
  info.callouts.remove = {'hal-acl-tool --remove-device'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'drm', 'access_control'} (string list)
  info.category = 'drm'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3582'  (string)
  info.product = 'Direct Rendering Manager Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3582_drm_i915_card0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/dri/card0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3585'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3585'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.3'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 128  (0x80)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.3'  (string)
  pci.product = '82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 13701  (0x3585)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 16403  (0x4013)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Wistron Corp.'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 6080  (0x17c0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3584'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3584'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 128  (0x80)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.1'  (string)
  pci.product = '82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 13700  (0x3584)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 16402  (0x4012)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Wistron Corp.'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 6080  (0x17c0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3580'
  info.linux.driver = 'agpgart-intel'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3580'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 13696  (0x3580)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 16401  (0x4011)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Wistron Corp.'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 6080  (0x17c0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/fuse'
  access_control.file = '/dev/fuse'  (string)
  access_control.type = 'camera'  (string)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-acl-tool --add-device'} (string list)
  info.callouts.remove = {'hal-acl-tool --remove-device'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'access_control'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3580'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'unknown'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/fuse'  (string)


Dumped 95 device(s) from the Global Device List.
------------------------------------------------
```

And the tablet model is a ViewSonic convertible (TPCV1250S).

Help?

----------


## gali98

Okay from your lshal output and from what I can find about the tablet, it does not have a wacom digitalizer... 
That doesn't mean it won't work, it just may be a bit more difficult...
Can you give us the output of 
lsusb
(in the terminal)
Kory

----------


## Rosicrucian

Here you go:


```
river@Amestris:~$ lsusb
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
river@Amestris:~$
```

----------


## Favux

Hi Rosicrucian,

How sure are you that it is a usb tablet pc?  According to this the Viewsonic V1250S has a Wacom digitizer:  http://www.pencomputing.com/frames/viewsonic_v1250.html  Do you have the first version from 2003 or the upgraded 2004 version?  Anyway the age tends to indicate it may be serial.  Try in a terminal:


```
dmesg | grep ttyS
```

and see if you get serial type output.  You may want to try it after a fresh boot.  Or if you see nothing try:


```
sudo dmesg | grep ttyS
```

----------


## Rosicrucian

Ran those commands and saw nothing. However, I'm not sure I understand my 'not having a wacom digitizer' since the tablet ITSELF is a digitizer.

Anyway...anything else?

----------


## Favux

Hi Rosicrucian,

Try:


```
more /proc/bus/input/devices
```

and


```
ls -l /dev/input
```

The Wacom digitizer is built into the LCD.  It's internal connection can be serial or usb.

----------


## Rosicrucian

I ran those commands and am at a bit of a loss as to what to do. Should I post the output?

Oh, and I have a question: earlier, when I ran 'wacomcpl', I received this output:



```
river@Amestris:~$ wacomcpl
wacomcpl: using TCLLIBPATH="[list  /usr/local/lib ]"
Error in startup script: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
	Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver line.
Problem when parsing config file
    while executing
"exec xsetwacom list"
    (procedure "createDeviceList" line 4)
    invoked from within
"createDeviceList "
    (procedure "createControls" line 8)
    invoked from within
"createControls"
    (file "/usr/local/bin/wacomcpl-exec" line 1860)
```

Any idea if it's the xorg file I edit or the 'wacomcpl-exec' one? Or do I just leave these alone?

----------


## Favux

Hi Rosicrucian,

Just so we are on the same page.  You have both Jaunty linuxwacom packages installed.  You compiled the 0.8.3-3 wacom.ko and copied it in place.

The "wacomcpl" output seems to indicate you have wacom-tools installed.  I'm not sure if it's telling us more, other than there may be a problem with your video sections in xorg.conf.

With the "more /proc/bus/input/devices" output there should be at least one section labeled Wacom. Your vendor and product ID should be in it. The vendor ID for Wacom is Vendor=056a.  If it's another brand of digitizer hopefully that section will be there.  That's what we need to see out of the output.

With "ls -l /dev/input" post the whole output.

Also what do you see with?:


```
dmesg | grep [Ww]acom
```

----------


## Ubuntu Terrier

My Wacom Bamboo Medium tablet was working almost perfectly under Ubuntu 9.04 but without functional control panel. So I tried step by step the instructions in post #104, but now the tablet isn't working at all anymore. Could anybody help me in restoring its functionality?

xsetwacom list dev


```
stylus           stylus    
pad              pad       
cursor           cursor    
eraser           eraser
```

xinput list


```
xinput list
"Virtual core pointer"	id=0	[XPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"	id=1	[XKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"	id=2	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"stylus"	id=3	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 21648
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 13530
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"pad"	id=4	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 7
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 21648
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 13530
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 0
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 0
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 71
		Resolution is 1
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"	id=5	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
"cursor"	id=6	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 21648
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 13530
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -900
		Max_value is 899
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -1023
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"eraser"	id=7	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 21648
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 13530
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0"	id=8	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
```

lshal | grep input.originating_device


```
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_45e_cb_noserial_if0'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_18_noserial_if0'  (string)
```

sudo wacdump /dev/input/wacom


```
MODEL=Wacom BambooFun 6x8               ROM=1.1-3
CLS=USB  VNDR=Wacom  DEV=Bamboo  SUB=CTE_650




TOOLTYPE=NONE                             SERIAL=0x00000000
 IN_PROX=out                              BUTTON=+00000 (+00000 .. +00000)
   POS_X=+00000 (+00000 .. +21648)         POS_Y=+00000 (+00000 .. +13530)
DISTANCE=+00000 (+00000 .. +00063)      PRESSURE=+00000 (+00000 .. +00511)
ABSWHEEL=+00000 (+00000 .. +00071)      RELWHEEL=+00000 (-00001 .. +00001)

    LEFT=             MIDDLE=              RIGHT=              EXTRA=
    SIDE=              TOUCH=             STYLUS=            STYLUS2=
     BT0=                BT1=                BT2=                BT3=
     BT4=                BT5=                BT6=                BT7=
     BT8=                BT9=               BT10=               BT11=
    BT12=               BT13=               BT14=               BT15=
    BT16=               BT17=               BT18=               BT19=
    BT20=               BT21=               BT22=               BT23=
```

lshal


```
Dumping 113 device(s) from the Global Device List:
-------------------------------------------------
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'
  info.addons = {'hald-addon-cpufreq', 'hald-addon-acpi'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-acl-tool --remove-all', 'hal-storage-cleanup-all-mountpoints'} (string list)
  info.callouts.session_active = {'hal-acl-tool --reconfigure'} (string list)
  info.callouts.session_add = {'hal-acl-tool --reconfigure'} (string list)
  info.callouts.session_inactive = {'hal-acl-tool --reconfigure'} (string list)
  info.callouts.session_remove = {'hal-acl-tool --reconfigure'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'cpufreq_control'} (string list)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement', 'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.CPUFreq'} (string list)
  info.product = 'Computer'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'unknown'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_argnames = {'num_seconds_to_sleep', 'num_seconds_to_sleep', '', '', '', 'enable_power_save'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_execpaths = {'hal-system-power-suspend', 'hal-system-power-suspend-hybrid', 'hal-system-power-hibernate', 'hal-system-power-shutdown', 'hal-system-power-reboot', 'hal-system-power-set-power-save'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_names = {'Suspend', 'SuspendHybrid', 'Hibernate', 'Shutdown', 'Reboot', 'SetPowerSave'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_signatures = {'i', 'i', '', '', '', 'b'} (string list)
  power_management.acpi.linux.version = '20080926'  (string)
  power_management.can_hibernate = true  (bool)
  power_management.can_suspend = true  (bool)
  power_management.can_suspend_hybrid = false  (bool)
  power_management.is_powersave_set = false  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.dpms_on = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.dpms_suspend = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.vbe_post = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.vbemode_restore = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.vbestate_restore = true  (bool)
  power_management.quirk.vga_mode_3 = true  (bool)
  power_management.type = 'acpi'  (string)
  system.board.product = 'EG45M-DS2H'  (string)
  system.board.serial = ''  (string)
  system.board.vendor = 'Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.'  (string)
  system.board.version = 'x.x'  (string)
  system.chassis.manufacturer = 'Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.'  (string)
  system.chassis.type = 'Desktop'  (string)
  system.firmware.release_date = '11/07/2008'  (string)
  system.firmware.vendor = 'Award Software International, Inc.'  (string)
  system.firmware.version = 'F4'  (string)
  system.formfactor = 'desktop'  (string)
  system.hardware.primary_video.product = 11810  (0x2e22)  (int)
  system.hardware.primary_video.vendor = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)
  system.hardware.product = 'EG45M-DS2H'  (string)
  system.hardware.serial = ''  (string)
  system.hardware.uuid = '00000000-0000-0000-0000-001FD0A14EA2'  (string)
  system.hardware.vendor = 'Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.'  (string)
  system.hardware.version = ''  (string)
  system.kernel.machine = 'x86_64'  (string)
  system.kernel.name = 'Linux'  (string)
  system.kernel.version = '2.6.28-11-generic'  (string)
  system.kernel.version.major = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  system.kernel.version.micro = 28  (0x1c)  (int)
  system.kernel.version.minor = 6  (0x6)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_72_6c_4d_08_91_0e'
  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.bridge'} (string list)
  info.category = 'net.bridge'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Bridge Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_72_6c_4d_08_91_0e'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/net/pan0'  (string)
  net.address = '72:6c:4d:08:91:0e'  (string)
  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  net.bridge.mac_address = 125809474441486  (0x726c4d08910e)  (uint64)
  net.interface = 'pan0'  (string)
  net.linux.ifindex = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_timer'
  access_control.file = '/dev/snd/timer'  (string)
  access_control.type = 'sound'  (string)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/timer'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'timer'  (string)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-acl-tool --add-device'} (string list)
  info.callouts.remove = {'hal-acl-tool --remove-device'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa', 'access_control'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'ALSA Timer Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_timer'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/timer'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/timer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer_0'
  access_control.file = '/dev/sequencer2'  (string)
  access_control.type = 'sound'  (string)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-acl-tool --add-device'} (string list)
  info.callouts.remove = {'hal-acl-tool --remove-device'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'oss', 'access_control'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'OSS Sequencer Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/sequencer2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/sequencer2'  (string)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/sequencer2'  (string)
  oss.type = 'sequencer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer'
  access_control.file = '/dev/sequencer'  (string)
  access_control.type = 'sound'  (string)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-acl-tool --add-device'} (string list)
  info.callouts.remove = {'hal-acl-tool --remove-device'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'oss', 'access_control'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'OSS Sequencer Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/sequencer'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/sequencer'  (string)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/sequencer'  (string)
  oss.type = 'sequencer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_sequencer'
  access_control.file = '/dev/snd/seq'  (string)
  access_control.type = 'sound'  (string)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/seq'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'sequencer'  (string)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-acl-tool --add-device'} (string list)
  info.callouts.remove = {'hal-acl-tool --remove-device'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa', 'access_control'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'ALSA Sequencer Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_sequencer'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/seq'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/seq'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_1'
  access_control.file = '/dev/input/event2'  (string)
  access_control.type = 'mouse'  (string)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-acl-tool --add-device'} (string list)
  info.callouts.remove = {'hal-acl-tool --remove-device'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.mouse', 'access_control'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Macintosh mouse button emulation'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_1'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event2'  (string)
  input.product = 'Macintosh mouse button emulation'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/input/input2/event2'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU0'
  info.capabilities = {'processor'} (string list)
  info.category = 'processor'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8500  @ 3.16GHz'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU0'  (string)
  linux.acpi_path = '/proc/acpi/processor/CPU0'  (string)
  linux.acpi_type = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  linux.hotplug_type = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  processor.can_throttle = true  (bool)
  processor.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU1'
  info.capabilities = {'processor'} (string list)
  info.category = 'processor'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8500  @ 3.16GHz'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU1'  (string)
  linux.acpi_path = '/proc/acpi/processor/CPU1'  (string)
  linux.acpi_type = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  linux.hotplug_type = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  processor.can_throttle = true  (bool)
  processor.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_computer_loopback'
  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.loopback'} (string list)
  info.category = 'net.loopback'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Loopback device Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_computer_loopback'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/net/lo'  (string)
  net.address = '00:00:00:00:00:00'  (string)
  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 772  (0x304)  (int)
  net.interface = 'lo'  (string)
  net.linux.ifindex = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_0'
  button.has_state = false  (bool)
  button.type = 'power'  (string)
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Power Button (CM)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_0'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event1'  (string)
  input.product = 'Power Button (CM)'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input'
  button.has_state = false  (bool)
  button.type = 'power'  (string)
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Power Button (FF)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event0'  (string)
  input.product = 'Power Button (FF)'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0/event0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_INT0800'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'PnP Device (INT0800)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_INT0800'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:0b'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'INT0800'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'System Board'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:0a'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'System Board'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c01'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c02_1'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'General ID for reserving resources required by PnP motherboard registers. (Not device specific.)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c02_1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:09'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'General ID for reserving resources required by PnP motherboard registers. (Not device specific.)'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c02'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c02_0'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'General ID for reserving resources required by PnP motherboard registers. (Not device specific.)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c02_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:08'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'General ID for reserving resources required by PnP motherboard registers. (Not device specific.)'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c02'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0303'
  info.linux.driver = 'i8042 kbd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'IBM Enhanced (101/102-key, PS/2 mouse support)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0303'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'IBM Enhanced (101/102-key, PS/2 mouse support)'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0303'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c04'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Math Coprocessor'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c04'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:06'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'Math Coprocessor'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c04'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0800'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'AT-style speaker sound'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0800'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:05'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'AT-style speaker sound'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0800'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0b00'
  info.linux.driver = 'rtc_cmos'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'AT Real-Time Clock'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0b00'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:04'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'AT Real-Time Clock'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0b00'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0103'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'PnP Device (PNP0103)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0103'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:03'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0103'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0200'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'AT DMA Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0200'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:02'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'AT DMA Controller'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0200'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c02'
  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'General ID for reserving resources required by PnP motherboard registers. (Not device specific.)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c02'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:01'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'General ID for reserving resources required by PnP motherboard registers. (Not device specific.)'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0c02'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0a03'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'PCI Bus'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0a03'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:00'  (string)
  pnp.description = 'PCI Bus'  (string)
  pnp.id = 'PNP0a03'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_serial8250'
  info.linux.driver = 'serial8250'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (serial8250)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_serial8250'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/serial8250'  (string)
  platform.id = 'serial8250'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr'
  info.linux.driver = 'pcspkr'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (pcspkr)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/pcspkr'  (string)
  platform.id = 'pcspkr'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr'  (string)
  info.product = 'PC Speaker'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event5'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr'  (string)
  input.product = 'PC Speaker'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event5'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input5/event5'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_it87_656'
  info.linux.driver = 'it87'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (it87.656)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_it87_656'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/it87.656'  (string)
  platform.id = 'it87.656'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_iTCO_wdt'
  info.linux.driver = 'iTCO_wdt'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (iTCO_wdt)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_iTCO_wdt'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/iTCO_wdt'  (string)
  platform.id = 'iTCO_wdt'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'
  info.linux.driver = 'i8042'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (i8042)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042'  (string)
  platform.id = 'i8042'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'
  info.linux.driver = 'atkbd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'  (string)
  info.product = 'i8042 KBD port'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0'  (string)
  serio.description = 'i8042 KBD port'  (string)
  serio.id = 'serio0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port_logicaldev_input'
  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)
  info.callouts.add = {'debian-setup-keyboard'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.keyboard', 'input.keypad', 'input.keys', 'button'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'  (string)
  info.product = 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event3'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'  (string)
  input.product = 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  input.xkb.layout = 'us'  (string)
  input.xkb.model = 'pc105'  (string)
  input.xkb.rules = 'evdev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event3'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3/event3'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_coretemp_1'
  info.linux.driver = 'coretemp'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (coretemp.1)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_coretemp_1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/coretemp.1'  (string)
  platform.id = 'coretemp.1'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_coretemp_0'
  info.linux.driver = 'coretemp'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (coretemp.0)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_coretemp_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/coretemp.0'  (string)
  platform.id = 'coretemp.0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_Fixed_MDIO_bus_0'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = 'Platform Device (Fixed MDIO bus.0)'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_Fixed_MDIO_bus_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/Fixed MDIO bus.0'  (string)
  platform.id = 'Fixed MDIO bus.0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a30'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a30'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 14896  (0x3a30)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 20481  (0x5001)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Giga-byte Technology'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5208  (0x1458)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22'
  info.linux.driver = 'ahci'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 14882  (0x3a22)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 45061  (0xb005)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Giga-byte Technology'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5208  (0x1458)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22_scsi_host_4'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22_scsi_host_4'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host5/scsi_host/host5'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 5  (0x5)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22_scsi_host_3'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22_scsi_host_3'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4/scsi_host/host4'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 4  (0x4)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22_scsi_host_2'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22_scsi_host_2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host2/scsi_host/host2'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 2  (0x2)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22_scsi_host_1'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22_scsi_host_1'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host1/scsi_host/host1'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 1  (0x1)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22_scsi_host_0'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22_scsi_host_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host0/scsi_host/host0'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 0  (0x0)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22_scsi_host'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22_scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host3'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 3  (0x3)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22_scsi_host_scsi_host'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22_scsi_host'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22_scsi_host_scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host3/scsi_host/host3'  (string)
  scsi_host.host = 3  (0x3)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'
  info.linux.driver = 'sd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22_scsi_host'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host3/target3:0:0/3:0:0:0'  (string)
  scsi.bus = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.host = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  scsi.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.model = 'WDC WD6400AAKS-0'  (string)
  scsi.target = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  scsi.type = 'disk'  (string)
  scsi.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SATA_WDC_WD6400AAKS__WD_WMASY3537432'
  block.device = '/dev/sda'  (string)
  block.is_volume = false  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SATA_WDC_WD6400AAKS__WD_WMASY3537432'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'storage', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'storage'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'WDC WD6400AAKS-0'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SATA_WDC_WD6400AAKS__WD_WMASY3537432'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host3/target3:0:0/3:0:0:0/block/sda'  (string)
  storage.automount_enabled_hint = false  (bool)
  storage.bus = 'pci'  (string)
  storage.drive_type = 'disk'  (string)
  storage.firmware_version = '01.0'  (string)
  storage.hotpluggable = false  (bool)
  storage.lun = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  storage.media_check_enabled = false  (bool)
  storage.model = 'WDC WD6400AAKS-0'  (string)
  storage.no_partitions_hint = false  (bool)
  storage.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  storage.partitioning_scheme = 'mbr'  (string)
  storage.removable = false  (bool)
  storage.removable.media_available = true  (bool)
  storage.removable.media_size = 640135028736  (0x950b056000)  (uint64)
  storage.requires_eject = false  (bool)
  storage.serial = 'SATA_WDC_WD6400AAKS-_WD-WMASY3537432'  (string)
  storage.size = 640135028736  (0x950b056000)  (uint64)
  storage.vendor = 'ATA'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_c8fb6950_d5ac_4c9a_b43c_d68badc70b43'
  block.device = '/dev/sda7'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SATA_WDC_WD6400AAKS__WD_WMASY3537432'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SATA_WDC_WD6400AAKS__WD_WMASY3537432'  (string)
  info.product = 'Volume (ext3)'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_c8fb6950_d5ac_4c9a_b43c_d68badc70b43'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host3/target3:0:0/3:0:0:0/block/sda/sda7'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_argnames = {'mount_point fstype extra_options', 'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-mount', 'hal-storage-unmount', 'hal-storage-eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'ext3'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = '1.0'  (string)
  volume.ignore = false  (bool)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = true  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = ''  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec', 'acl', 'user_xattr', 'data='} (string list)
  volume.mount_point = '/storage'  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 1085222817  (0x40af2fa1)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 640135028736  (0x950b056000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 79999105536  (0x12a0517a00)  (uint64)
  volume.size = 555634082304  (0x815e5f4200)  (uint64)
  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.uuid = 'c8fb6950-d5ac-4c9a-b43c-d68badc70b43'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_110e7889_d98a_4670_a99d_24dea0bd867f'
  block.device = '/dev/sda6'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SATA_WDC_WD6400AAKS__WD_WMASY3537432'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SATA_WDC_WD6400AAKS__WD_WMASY3537432'  (string)
  info.product = 'Volume (swap)'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_110e7889_d98a_4670_a99d_24dea0bd867f'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host3/target3:0:0/3:0:0:0/block/sda/sda6'  (string)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'swap'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'other'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = '2'  (string)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = ''  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 8787492  (0x861624)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 640135028736  (0x950b056000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 635633220096  (0x93feb13a00)  (uint64)
  volume.size = 4499195904  (0x10c2c4800)  (uint64)
  volume.uuid = '110e7889-d98a-4670-a99d-24dea0bd867f'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_5af37446_f1c3_4dad_a874_10de430ac888'
  block.device = '/dev/sda5'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SATA_WDC_WD6400AAKS__WD_WMASY3537432'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SATA_WDC_WD6400AAKS__WD_WMASY3537432'  (string)
  info.product = 'Volume (ext4)'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_5af37446_f1c3_4dad_a874_10de430ac888'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host3/target3:0:0/3:0:0:0/block/sda/sda5'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_argnames = {'mount_point fstype extra_options', 'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-mount', 'hal-storage-unmount', 'hal-storage-eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'ext4'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = '1.0'  (string)
  volume.ignore = false  (bool)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = true  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = ''  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec'} (string list)
  volume.mount_point = '/home'  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 101562867  (0x60db9f3)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 640135028736  (0x950b056000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 27998885376  (0x684dd1600)  (uint64)
  volume.size = 52000187904  (0xc1b73e600)  (uint64)
  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.uuid = '5af37446-f1c3-4dad-a874-10de430ac888'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part2_size_1024'
  block.device = '/dev/sda2'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SATA_WDC_WD6400AAKS__WD_WMASY3537432'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SATA_WDC_WD6400AAKS__WD_WMASY3537432'  (string)
  info.product = 'Volume'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part2_size_1024'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host3/target3:0:0/3:0:0:0/block/sda/sda2'  (string)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = ''  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'partitiontable'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = ''  (string)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = ''  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 2  (0x2)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.flags = {} (string list)
  volume.partition.label = ''  (string)
  volume.partition.media_size = 640135028736  (0x950b056000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  volume.partition.scheme = 'mbr'  (string)
  volume.partition.start = 27998853120  (0x684dc9800)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.type = '0x05'  (string)
  volume.partition.uuid = ''  (string)
  volume.size = 1024  (0x400)  (uint64)
  volume.uuid = ''  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_d4a89fde_cd4c_4604_8ffa_16593512b6cb'
  block.device = '/dev/sda1'  (string)
  block.is_volume = true  (bool)
  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  block.minor = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SATA_WDC_WD6400AAKS__WD_WMASY3537432'  (string)
  info.capabilities = {'volume', 'block'} (string list)
  info.category = 'volume'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SATA_WDC_WD6400AAKS__WD_WMASY3537432'  (string)
  info.product = 'Volume (ext4)'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_d4a89fde_cd4c_4604_8ffa_16593512b6cb'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host3/target3:0:0/3:0:0:0/block/sda/sda1'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_argnames = {'mount_point fstype extra_options', 'extra_options', 'extra_options'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_execpaths = {'hal-storage-mount', 'hal-storage-unmount', 'hal-storage-eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_names = {'Mount', 'Unmount', 'Eject'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.method_signatures = {'ssas', 'as', 'as'} (string list)
  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)
  volume.fstype = 'ext4'  (string)
  volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'  (string)
  volume.fsversion = '1.0'  (string)
  volume.ignore = false  (bool)
  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted = true  (bool)
  volume.is_mounted_read_only = false  (bool)
  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)
  volume.label = ''  (string)
  volume.linux.is_device_mapper = false  (bool)
  volume.mount.valid_options = {'ro', 'sync', 'dirsync', 'noatime', 'nodiratime', 'noexec', 'quiet', 'remount', 'exec'} (string list)
  volume.mount_point = '/'  (string)
  volume.num_blocks = 54685197  (0x3426e0d)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.media_size = 640135028736  (0x950b056000)  (uint64)
  volume.partition.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  volume.partition.start = 32256  (0x7e00)  (uint64)
  volume.size = 27998820864  (0x684dc1a00)  (uint64)
  volume.unmount.valid_options = {'lazy'} (string list)
  volume.uuid = 'd4a89fde-cd4c-4604-8ffa-16593512b6cb'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'
  info.capabilities = {'scsi_generic'} (string list)
  info.category = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0'  (string)
  info.product = 'SCSI Generic Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a22_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/sg0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_generic'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host3/target3:0:0/3:0:0:0/scsi_generic/sg0'  (string)
  scsi_generic.device = '/dev/sg0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a16'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a16'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 14870  (0x3a16)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 20481  (0x5001)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Giga-byte Technology'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5208  (0x1458)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_244e'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801 PCI Bridge'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_244e'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801 PCI Bridge'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 9294  (0x244e)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10ec_8139'
  info.linux.driver = '8139too'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_244e'  (string)
  info.product = 'RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10ec_8139'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:05:01.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:05:01.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 33081  (0x8139)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 13059  (0x3303)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'ZyXEL Communication Corporation'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 6270  (0x187e)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4332  (0x10ec)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_a0_c5_b2_d9_8e'
  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.80203', 'wake_on_lan'} (string list)
  info.category = 'net.80203'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10ec_8139'  (string)
  info.product = 'Networking Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_a0_c5_b2_d9_8e'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:05:01.0/net/eth1'  (string)
  net.80203.mac_address = 690511600014  (0xa0c5b2d98e)  (uint64)
  net.address = '00:a0:c5:b2:d9:8e'  (string)
  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  net.interface = 'eth1'  (string)
  net.linux.ifindex = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10ec_8139'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_argnames = {'', '', 'enable'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_execpaths = {'hal-system-wol-supported', 'hal-system-wol-enabled', 'hal-system-wol-enable'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_names = {'GetSupported', 'GetEnabled', 'SetEnabled'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_signatures = {'', '', 'b'} (string list)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a3a'
  info.linux.driver = 'ehci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a3a'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 32  (0x20)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 14906  (0x3a3a)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 20486  (0x5006)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Giga-byte Technology'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5208  (0x1458)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1d_7'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a3a'  (string)
  info.product = '2.0 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1d_7'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/002/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '2.0 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1d.7'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1d_7_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1d_7'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1d_7_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1d.7'  (string)
  usb.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a36'
  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a36'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 14902  (0x3a36)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 20484  (0x5004)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Giga-byte Technology'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5208  (0x1458)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_2'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a36'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_2'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/008/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1d.2'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_2_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_2'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_2_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 8  (0x8)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1d.2'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a35'
  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a35'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 14901  (0x3a35)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 20484  (0x5004)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Giga-byte Technology'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5208  (0x1458)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_1'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a35'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_1'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/007/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1d.1'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_1_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_1'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_1_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 7  (0x7)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1d.1'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a34'
  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a34'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 14900  (0x3a34)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 20484  (0x5004)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Giga-byte Technology'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5208  (0x1458)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a34'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/006/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1d.0'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_0_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1d_0_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1d.0'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a4a'
  info.linux.driver = 'pcieport-driver'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 6'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a4a'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.5'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.5'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 6'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 14922  (0x3a4a)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10ec_8168'
  info.linux.driver = 'r8169'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a4a'  (string)
  info.product = 'RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10ec_8168'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.5/0000:04:00.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.5/0000:04:00.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 33128  (0x8168)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 57344  (0xe000)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Giga-byte Technology'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5208  (0x1458)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4332  (0x10ec)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_1f_d0_a1_4e_a2'
  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.80203', 'wake_on_lan'} (string list)
  info.category = 'net.80203'  (string)
  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10ec_8168'  (string)
  info.product = 'Networking Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_1f_d0_a1_4e_a2'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.5/0000:04:00.0/net/eth0'  (string)
  net.80203.mac_address = 136644218530  (0x1fd0a14ea2)  (uint64)
  net.address = '00:1f:d0:a1:4e:a2'  (string)
  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  net.interface = 'eth0'  (string)
  net.linux.ifindex = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10ec_8168'  (string)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_argnames = {'', '', 'enable'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_execpaths = {'hal-system-wol-supported', 'hal-system-wol-enabled', 'hal-system-wol-enable'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_names = {'GetSupported', 'GetEnabled', 'SetEnabled'} (string list)
  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_signatures = {'', '', 'b'} (string list)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a48'
  info.linux.driver = 'pcieport-driver'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a48'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.4'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.4'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 14920  (0x3a48)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10b5_8112'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a48'  (string)
  info.product = 'PEX8112 x1 Lane PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10b5_8112'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'PLX Technology, Inc.'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.4/0000:02:00.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.4/0000:02:00.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'PEX8112 x1 Lane PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 33042  (0x8112)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'PLX Technology, Inc.'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 4277  (0x10b5)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788'
  info.linux.driver = 'AV200'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_10b5_8112'  (string)
  info.product = 'CMI8788 [Oxygen HD Audio]'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'C-Media Electronics Inc'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.4/0000:02:00.0/0000:03:04.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.4/0000:02:00.0/0000:03:04.0'  (string)
  pci.product = 'CMI8788 [Oxygen HD Audio]'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 34696  (0x8788)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 33397  (0x8275)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'ASUSTeK Computer Inc.'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4163  (0x1043)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'C-Media Electronics Inc'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 5110  (0x13f6)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0'
  info.capabilities = {'sound'} (string list)
  info.category = 'sound'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788'  (string)
  info.product = 'Asus Virtuoso 100 (rev 2) Sound Card'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.4/0000:02:00.0/0000:03:04.0/sound/card0'  (string)
  sound.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  sound.card_id = 'Asus Virtuoso 100 (rev 2)'  (string)
  sound.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_1'
  access_control.file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D1p'  (string)
  access_control.type = 'sound'  (string)
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'Asus Virtuoso 100 (rev 2)'  (string)
  alsa.device = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D1p'  (string)
  alsa.device_id = 'Digital'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.pcm_class = 'generic'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'playback'  (string)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-acl-tool --add-device'} (string list)
  info.callouts.remove = {'hal-acl-tool --remove-device'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa', 'access_control'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Digital ALSA Playback Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_1'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D1p'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.4/0000:02:00.0/0000:03:04.0/sound/card0/pcmC0D1p'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0'
  access_control.file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p'  (string)
  access_control.type = 'sound'  (string)
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'Asus Virtuoso 100 (rev 2)'  (string)
  alsa.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p'  (string)
  alsa.device_id = 'Multichannel'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.pcm_class = 'generic'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'playback'  (string)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-acl-tool --add-device'} (string list)
  info.callouts.remove = {'hal-acl-tool --remove-device'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa', 'access_control'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Multichannel ALSA Playback Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.4/0000:02:00.0/0000:03:04.0/sound/card0/pcmC0D0p'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0'
  access_control.file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0c'  (string)
  access_control.type = 'sound'  (string)
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'Asus Virtuoso 100 (rev 2)'  (string)
  alsa.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0c'  (string)
  alsa.device_id = 'Multichannel'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.pcm_class = 'generic'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'capture'  (string)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-acl-tool --add-device'} (string list)
  info.callouts.remove = {'hal-acl-tool --remove-device'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa', 'access_control'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Multichannel ALSA Capture Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0c'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.4/0000:02:00.0/0000:03:04.0/sound/card0/pcmC0D0c'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0_oss_mixer__1'
  access_control.file = '/dev/mixer'  (string)
  access_control.type = 'sound'  (string)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-acl-tool --add-device'} (string list)
  info.callouts.remove = {'hal-acl-tool --remove-device'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'oss', 'access_control'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Multichannel OSS Control Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0_oss_mixer__1'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/mixer'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.4/0000:02:00.0/0000:03:04.0/sound/card0/mixer'  (string)
  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.card_id = 'Asus Virtuoso 100 (rev 2)'  (string)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/mixer'  (string)
  oss.device_id = 'Multichannel'  (string)
  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0'  (string)
  oss.type = 'mixer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0_0'
  access_control.file = '/dev/dsp'  (string)
  access_control.type = 'sound'  (string)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-acl-tool --add-device'} (string list)
  info.callouts.remove = {'hal-acl-tool --remove-device'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'oss', 'access_control'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Multichannel OSS PCM Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/dsp'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.4/0000:02:00.0/0000:03:04.0/sound/card0/dsp'  (string)
  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.card_id = 'Asus Virtuoso 100 (rev 2)'  (string)
  oss.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/dsp'  (string)
  oss.device_id = 'Multichannel'  (string)
  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0'  (string)
  oss.type = 'pcm'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0_alsa_control__1'
  access_control.file = '/dev/snd/controlC0'  (string)
  access_control.type = 'sound'  (string)
  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  alsa.card_id = 'Asus Virtuoso 100 (rev 2)'  (string)
  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/controlC0'  (string)
  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0'  (string)
  alsa.type = 'control'  (string)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-acl-tool --add-device'} (string list)
  info.callouts.remove = {'hal-acl-tool --remove-device'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'alsa', 'access_control'} (string list)
  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Asus Virtuoso 100 (rev 2) ALSA Control Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0_alsa_control__1'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/controlC0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.4/0000:02:00.0/0000:03:04.0/sound/card0/controlC0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0'
  access_control.file = '/dev/audio'  (string)
  access_control.type = 'sound'  (string)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-acl-tool --add-device'} (string list)
  info.callouts.remove = {'hal-acl-tool --remove-device'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'oss', 'access_control'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Multichannel OSS PCM Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/audio'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.4/0000:02:00.0/0000:03:04.0/sound/card0/audio'  (string)
  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.card_id = 'Asus Virtuoso 100 (rev 2)'  (string)
  oss.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/audio'  (string)
  oss.device_id = 'Multichannel'  (string)
  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0'  (string)
  oss.type = 'pcm'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_1'
  access_control.file = '/dev/adsp'  (string)
  access_control.type = 'sound'  (string)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-acl-tool --add-device'} (string list)
  info.callouts.remove = {'hal-acl-tool --remove-device'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'oss', 'access_control'} (string list)
  info.category = 'oss'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Multichannel OSS PCM Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_1'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/adsp'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.4/0000:02:00.0/0000:03:04.0/sound/card0/adsp'  (string)
  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  oss.card_id = 'Asus Virtuoso 100 (rev 2)'  (string)
  oss.device = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  oss.device_file = '/dev/adsp'  (string)
  oss.device_id = 'Multichannel'  (string)
  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_13f6_8788_sound_card_0'  (string)
  oss.type = 'pcm'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a40'
  info.linux.driver = 'pcieport-driver'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a40'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 14912  (0x3a40)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a3c'
  info.linux.driver = 'ehci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a3c'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 32  (0x20)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 14908  (0x3a3c)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 20486  (0x5006)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Giga-byte Technology'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5208  (0x1458)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1a_7'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a3c'  (string)
  info.product = '2.0 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1a_7'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/001/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '2.0 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1a.7'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1a_7_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1a_7'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_1a_7_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1a.7'  (string)
  usb.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a39'
  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a39'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 14905  (0x3a39)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 20484  (0x5004)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Giga-byte Technology'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5208  (0x1458)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_2'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a39'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_2'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/005/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1a.2'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_45e_cb_noserial'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_2'  (string)
  info.product = 'Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_45e_cb_noserial'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Microsoft Corp.'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/005/003'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-2'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 409  (0x199)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-2'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product = 'Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 203  (0xcb)  (int)
  usb_device.speed = 1.5 (1.5) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Microsoft Corp.'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 1118  (0x45e)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_45e_cb_noserial_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usbhid'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_45e_cb_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_45e_cb_noserial_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 409  (0x199)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 203  (0xcb)  (int)
  usb.speed = 1.5 (1.5) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Microsoft Corp.'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 1118  (0x45e)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_45e_cb_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'
  access_control.file = '/dev/input/event6'  (string)
  access_control.type = 'mouse'  (string)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-acl-tool --add-device'} (string list)
  info.callouts.remove = {'hal-acl-tool --remove-device'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.mouse', 'access_control'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_45e_cb_noserial_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_45e_cb_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event6'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_45e_cb_noserial_if0'  (string)
  input.product = 'Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event6'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0/input/input6/event6'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_18_noserial'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_2'  (string)
  info.product = 'CTE-650'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_18_noserial'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/005/002'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-1'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 275  (0x113)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-1'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 60  (0x3c)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product = 'CTE-650'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 24  (0x18)  (int)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 1386  (0x56a)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_18_noserial_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_18_noserial'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_18_noserial_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = false  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 275  (0x113)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = false  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 60  (0x3c)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 24  (0x18)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 1386  (0x56a)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_18_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-setup-wacom'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_18_noserial_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'stylus'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_18_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event4'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_18_noserial_if0'  (string)
  input.product = 'Wacom BambooFun 6x8'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  input.x11_options.Type = 'stylus'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event4'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input4/event4'  (string)
  wacom.types = {'eraser', 'cursor', 'pad'} (string list)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_18_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input_subdev_1'
  info.capabilities = {'input'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_18_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  info.product = 'pad'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_18_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input_subdev_1'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event4'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  input.x11_options.Type = 'pad'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_18_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input_subdev_0'
  info.capabilities = {'input'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_18_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  info.product = 'cursor'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_18_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input_subdev_0'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event4'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  input.x11_options.Type = 'cursor'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_18_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input_subdev'
  info.capabilities = {'input'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_18_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  info.product = 'eraser'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_18_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input_subdev'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event4'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  input.x11_options.Type = 'eraser'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_2_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_2'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_2_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 5  (0x5)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1a.2'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a38'
  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a38'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 14904  (0x3a38)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 20484  (0x5004)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Giga-byte Technology'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5208  (0x1458)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_1'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a38'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_1'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/004/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1a.1'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_1_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_1'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_1_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1a.1'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a37'
  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a37'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 14903  (0x3a37)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 20484  (0x5004)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Giga-byte Technology'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5208  (0x1458)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_3a37'  (string)
  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/003/001'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:1a.0'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_51d_2_QB0449132763'
  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Uninterruptible Power Supply'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_51d_2_QB0449132763'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'American Power Conversion'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/003/002'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-1'  (string)
  usb_device.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb_device.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-1'  (string)
  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb_device.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb_device.product = 'Uninterruptible Power Supply'  (string)
  usb_device.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb_device.serial = 'QB0449132763'  (string)
  usb_device.speed = 1.5 (1.5) (double)
  usb_device.vendor = 'American Power Conversion'  (string)
  usb_device.vendor_id = 1309  (0x51d)  (int)
  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_51d_2_QB0449132763_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'usbhid'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_51d_2_QB0449132763'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_51d_2_QB0449132763_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.serial = 'QB0449132763'  (string)
  usb.speed = 1.5 (1.5) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'American Power Conversion'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 1309  (0x51d)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_51d_2_QB0449132763_if0_hiddev'
  battery.charge_level.current = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  battery.charge_level.design = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  battery.charge_level.last_full = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  battery.charge_level.percentage = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  battery.charge_level.unit = 'percent'  (string)
  battery.is_rechargeable = true  (bool)
  battery.model = 'Back-UPS CS 650'  (string)
  battery.present = true  (bool)
  battery.rechargeable.is_charging = false  (bool)
  battery.rechargeable.is_discharging = false  (bool)
  battery.remaining_time = 937  (0x3a9)  (int)
  battery.reporting.current = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  battery.reporting.design = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  battery.reporting.last_full = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  battery.reporting.percentage = 100  (0x64)  (int)
  battery.reporting.technology = 'PbAc'  (string)
  battery.reporting.unit = 'percent'  (string)
  battery.serial = 'QB0449132763  '  (string)
  battery.technology = 'lead-acid'  (string)
  battery.type = 'ups'  (string)
  battery.vendor = 'American Power Conversion'  (string)
  hiddev.application_pages = {'Power Device Page'} (string list)
  hiddev.device = '/dev/usb/hiddev0'  (string)
  hiddev.product = 'American Power Conversion Back-UPS CS 650 FW:817.v2.I USB FW:v2'  (string)
  info.addons = {'hald-addon-hid-ups'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'hiddev', 'battery'} (string list)
  info.category = 'hiddev'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_51d_2_QB0449132763_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'American Power Conversion Back-UPS CS 650 FW:817.v2.I USB FW:v2'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_51d_2_QB0449132763_if0_hiddev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/usb/hiddev0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/usb/hiddev0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_0_if0'
  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_0'  (string)
  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_1a_0_if0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)
  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)
  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)
  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)
  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-0:1.0'  (string)
  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)
  usb.serial = '0000:00:1a.0'  (string)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)
  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2e23'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2e23'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 128  (0x80)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1'  (string)
  pci.product = '4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 11811  (0x2e23)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 53248  (0xd000)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Giga-byte Technology'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5208  (0x1458)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2e22'
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2e22'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 3  (0x3)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 11810  (0x2e22)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 53248  (0xd000)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Giga-byte Technology'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5208  (0x1458)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2e22_drm_i915_card0'
  access_control.file = '/dev/dri/card0'  (string)
  access_control.type = 'video'  (string)
  drm.dri_library = 'i915'  (string)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-acl-tool --add-device'} (string list)
  info.callouts.remove = {'hal-acl-tool --remove-device'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'drm', 'access_control'} (string list)
  info.category = 'drm'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2e22'  (string)
  info.product = 'Direct Rendering Manager Device'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2e22_drm_i915_card0'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/dri/card0'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'drm'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2e20'
  info.linux.driver = 'agpgart-intel'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
  info.product = '4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2e20'  (string)
  info.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.0'  (string)
  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)
  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)
  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.0'  (string)
  pci.product = '4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller'  (string)
  pci.product_id = 11808  (0x2e20)  (int)
  pci.subsys_product_id = 20480  (0x5000)  (int)
  pci.subsys_vendor = 'Giga-byte Technology'  (string)
  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 5208  (0x1458)  (int)
  pci.vendor = 'Intel Corporation'  (string)
  pci.vendor_id = 32902  (0x8086)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/fuse'
  access_control.file = '/dev/fuse'  (string)
  access_control.type = 'camera'  (string)
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-acl-tool --add-device'} (string list)
  info.callouts.remove = {'hal-acl-tool --remove-device'} (string list)
  info.capabilities = {'access_control'} (string list)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_2e20'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'unknown'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/fuse'  (string)


Dumped 113 device(s) from the Global Device List.
------------------------------------------------
```

dmesg|grep acom


```
[    6.236551] input: Wacom BambooFun 6x8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input4
[    6.276701] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
[    6.276720] wacom: v1.49-pc-1:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver
```

xorg.conf


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
	SubSection "Display"
		Virtual	2960 1050
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi
(this is different than the one on post #104, but that one didn't work anyway)



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
          <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="eraser">
      <merge key="info.product" type="string">eraser</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="cursor">
      <merge key="info.product" type="string">cursor</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="pad">
      <merge key="info.product" type="string">pad</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

----------


## Favux

Hi Ubuntu Terrier,

If all you did was copy the freshly compiled 0.8.3-3 wacom.ko just delete it.  Reinstall the two Jaunty 0.8.2-2 linuxwacom packages with Synaptics Package Manager.  Use the 10-wacom.fdi on page 18 post #176 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967147&page=18

Then to calibrate and configure your Bamboo use wacomcpl, see Section 3 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949

And for further detail on configuring a Bamboo see shatterblast's post #188 on page 19 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967147&page=19

Good luck!

----------


## Ubuntu Terrier

Is it safe to do "sudo rm /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko" ? I'm asking because I'm not very sure. If yes, I'll proceed as you wrote.
Thanks for your help.

----------


## Favux

Hi Ubuntu Terrier,

Yes, because when you reinstall the Jaunty 0.8.2-2 xserever-xorg-wacom-input and wacom-tools with Synaptic it should place the 0.8.2-2 wacom.ko there.  If you are concerned copy it somewhere safe and rename it.

----------


## toobaz

Hello. Sorry if I disturb, since it doesn't interest everyone involved in this thread. However, as I had done with intrepid, I have written a page where I try to collect all the information about jaunty on the HP tx2500. I have not much time to browse the forums, neither intend to replicate information (just to catalogue it), but if some of you want to contribute some info missing, just write me.

bye

Pietro

----------


## Ubuntu Terrier

> Hi Ubuntu Terrier,
> 
> Yes, because when you reinstall the Jaunty 0.8.2-2 xserever-xorg-wacom-input and wacom-tools with Synaptic it should place the 0.8.2-2 wacom.ko there.  If you are concerned copy it somewhere safe and rename it.


OK.
I reinstalled the two wacom packages from Synaptic Package Manager, and used the Wacom fdi file from the other thread. Then I rebooted.

Now I still have a nonfunctional pen, and there are no entries on wacomcpl, so I can't calibrate anything.

Also, "xsetwacom list dev" returns no device, unlike before.

----------


## sarah.fauzia

Rec's script works perfectly for me! (I am using a serial tablet, a Lenovo X61t, with touch). If you are an ArchLinux user you might appreciate the following tidbits (though I'm sure an experienced Archer would be able to figure it out on their own, it might help!):

1. Save the wacom-names script in /etc/rc.d
2. Edit your rc.conf and add wacom-names to the daemons line. Make sure that HAL is not set as a background process, lest wacom-names run before HAL.
It'll need to run every boot if you use a script like mine that makes it impossible to edit.

----------


## Favux

Hi toobaz,

Good site!  I'm glad you're collecting TX2500 info. for Jaunty.  Should be helpful to TX2500 users.


Hi Ubuntu Terrier,

Needless to say that shouldn't have happened.

Is it possibile that you haven't installed the .fdi correctly?  What does this show?:


```
xinput --list
```

The wacom section headers will be stylus, eraser, cursor, and pad if the .fdi is correctly installed.

Did you check if a wacom.ko is in "/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/"?  If not try reinstalling the two Jaunty linuxwacom packages again.  If that doesn't work maybe try:


```
locate *wacom.ko*
```

That should show you any wacom.ko's present.  If not in the Jaunty packages there should be the 0.8.3-3 wacom.ko in the unpacked source code tar or the one you renamed.  Copy one of them in place, preferably the 0.8.2-2 wacom.ko.

If a wacom.ko, presumably the 0.8.2-2 is in place, but doesn't seem to be active try martinjochimsen's fix in post #3 of this thread.

I know the instructions I gave you have worked for other Bamboo owners with a "fresh" Jaunty install.


Hi sarah.fauzia,

Glad you got set-up.  Thanks for passing the word on to other ArchLinux users.

----------


## Ubuntu Terrier

> Hi Ubuntu Terrier,
> Needless to say that shouldn't have happened.
> Is it possibile that you haven't installed the .fdi correctly?  What does this show?:
> 
> 
> ```
> xinput --list
> ```


This is what is shown:


```
"Virtual core pointer"	id=0	[XPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"	id=1	[XKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"	id=2	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"	id=3	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
"Microsoft  Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0"	id=4	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
```





> The wacom section headers will be stylus, eraser, cursor, and pad if the .fdi is correctly installed.


Hmm... no sign of those there.




> Did you check if a wacom.ko is in "/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/"?  If not try reinstalling the two Jaunty linuxwacom packages again.  If that doesn't work maybe try:
> 
> 
> ```
> locate *wacom.ko*
> ```


No, it isn't there.
This is what is shown:


```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 18104 2009-04-17 05:35 acecad.ko
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 40976 2009-04-17 05:35 aiptek.ko
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 22680 2009-04-17 05:35 gtco.ko
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 18320 2009-04-17 05:35 kbtab.ko
```

I'll try reinstalling the packages.
...
Even after reinstalling them (not removing and installing again, *reinstalling*) wacom.ko isn't there, but I haven't rebooted yet (not that it should matter though).

"locate *wacom.ko*" returned that the file is in this path:
/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko

But if I list directories and files with "ls -l" it isn't there ...!




> That should show you any wacom.ko's present.  If not in the Jaunty packages there should be the 0.8.3-3 wacom.ko in the unpacked source code tar or the one you renamed.  Copy one of them in place, preferably the 0.8.2-2 wacom.ko.
> 
> If a wacom.ko, presumably the 0.8.2-2 is in place, but doesn't seem to be active try martinjochimsen's fix in post #3 of this thread.
> 
> I know the instructions I gave you have worked for other Bamboo owners with a "fresh" Jaunty install.


It's present in the correct place but somehow it cannot be listed... very weird.

----------


## sarah.fauzia

> Hi sarah.fauzia,
> 
> Glad you got set-up.  Thanks for passing the word on to other ArchLinux users.


I've also updated the ArchWiki's Wacom article with this information and referenced this thread, and thanks again to you, and to Rec of course! Happy to contribute something to the OSS community  :Smile: .

----------


## Ubuntu Terrier

No matter what I do, wacom.ko doesn't seem to get installed again, even if I completely remove the packages, reboot, then reinstall them again.

Also, now it's completely gone.
"locate *wacom.ko*" can't find it anymore, even after reinstalling the wacom packages.

I wonder what happened, and why it doesn't get installed.
Shouldn't the file come with the wacom packages?

It looks like removing manually wacom.ko wasn't a very good or safe move.

EDIT
I tried to manually readd a newly compiled wacom.ko in the /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet directory , modify the fdi file and reboot the system , but with no luck.
Also adding "wacom" in the /etc/modules file didn't bring my tablet back to life (after rebooting again).

----------


## Favux

Hi Ubuntu Terrier,

I don't think manually removing the wacom.ko should affect things one way or the other.  The only thought that comes to mind is that permissions were inadvertently changed.  But you have not been getting error messages re permissions, correct?

So back to the HOW TO on post #104.  Did you do a "sudo make install" in addition to copying (cp) the wacom.ko?  In other words did you install linuxwacom 0.8.3-3?

----------


## HJarausch

Hi, I cannot download the attachment 10-wacom.fdi.m42.txt
Is it only me?

Thanks for a hint,
Helmut.

----------


## Ubuntu Terrier

> Hi Ubuntu Terrier,
> 
> I don't think manually removing the wacom.ko should affect things one way or the other.  The only thought that comes to mind is that permissions were inadvertently changed.  But you have not been getting error messages re permissions, correct?
> 
> So back to the HOW TO on post #104.  Did you do a "sudo make install" in addition to copying (cp) the wacom.ko?  In other words did you install linuxwacom 0.8.3-3?


Hi,
No, I've only copied wacom.ko, and not "sudo make install"
I've checked wacom.ko permissions and they're also root/root .
I don't remember permissions problems during wacom.ko compiling though.
I have followed the steps exactly, and copypasted commands from that post to be sure I wasn't typing them wrong.

Today I had to reboot again and the tablet still doesn't work.
Please do tell me if you need more information.

Thanks for your help.

----------


## diegobalangione

*gali98*:
Thanks.. thanks for all ... you have
maintained a actually "post" in page 11, and make a spectacular work for all world!!

Thanks to yours colaborators, and important people of this forum, like *Favux*!!, and others.

Then can see my work in this web!!!
http://hp-tx2532la.blogspot.com/

----------


## gali98

Hey guys.. Quick post from my iPhone so I can't go real indepth..  Post back soon with better info.  The wacom.ko isn't in the Linux Wacom packages.. It's in the Linux-image-yourkernelversion packaes with the rest of the modules...
Kory

----------


## Favux

Thank you gali98!!!  I knew that, darn.

Hi Ubuntu Terrier,

I am sorry.  I have apparently suffered a serious brain fart.  My apologies.

Go to Synaptics Package Manager and search "linux-images" and when you find the one with your kernel number right click it and mark it for reinstall and reinstall it.  It should look like "linux-image-2.6.28-??-generic 2.6.28-??.??".  ?? is probably 11, ie 2.6.28-11.  If you're not sure type "uname -r" in a terminal.  Now you should have the correct wacom.ko and things should work.


Hi diegobalangione,

Those look like excellent tuorials.  Nice work.


Hi HJarausch,

I checked on the 10-wacom.fdi.m42.txt by M42 in post #108.  It downloaded fine for me again.  I'm sorry I don't know what the problem is.  Maybe it was temporary?

----------


## Ubuntu Terrier

> Hi Ubuntu Terrier ,
> 
> I am sorry.  I have apparently suffered a serious brain fart.  My apologies.
> 
> Go to Synaptics Package Manager and search "linux-images" and when you find the one with your kernel number right click it and mark it for reinstall and reinstall it.  It should look like "linux-image-2.6.28-??-generic 2.6.28-??.??.  ?? is probably 11, ie 2.6.28-11.  If you're not sure type "uname -r" in a terminal.  Now you should have the correct wacom.ko and things should work.


Yes, now wacomcpl and the pen work properly (with the suggested fdi file).
Thanks!

----------


## gali98

Glad y'all got it working. 
I updated the tutorial. 
Changes:
Updated tutorial with Cyberfish's Second Daemon (finally), removing the xinitrc part. Updated to 0.8.3-4 and added large warning.
Kory

----------


## Nitromarsjipan

Hi all, 

just thought I'd post how gali98's tutorial (didn't) worked on my laptop (the problem seems triggered by the suggested .fdi file): 

Attached are outputs of lshal, lspci, lsusb and my original 10-wacom.fdi (remove trailing .doc in lshal.txt.doc ). 


I'm using an HP Pavilion tx2500 series laptop (a tx2690eo to be precise). 

Earlier I've tried two of the tutorials preceding the one in post 104. One used linuxwacom version 0.8.1-6 while the other used version 0.8.2-2. I were not able to get the touch screen working using these. 

At the time I were running 8.10. I've recently upgraded to 9.04 and I thought I might have another go at it. 

( Before starting with the tutorial, I plugged in a Wacom Graphire 2 (external USB tablet). It worked well except being configured in relative motion mode and without buttons mapped. ) 

The first section of the tutorial worked well. 

Before I replaced the 10-wacom.fdi file i made a backup (.dont_10-wacom.fdi) in the same folder. Then I wrote the suggested 10-wacom.fdi file there and rebooted. 

On startup, I get as far as viewing the progress bar get to about 90%, after which the OS seems to lock up. No keys or combination elicited any response from the system. The screen first is blank with some red garbage (small horizontal lines) at the top and a "busy" cursor in the middle. The display output seems to rotate 90⁰ a few times. 

After forcing a reboot with the power button, I was able to boot into X again after restoring the original 10-wacom.fdi file. 

Any ideas on why this happened? 

(Sorry for the somewhat bloated report.)

----------


## Favux

Hi Nitromarsjipan,

Welcome to Ubuntu!

I do not understand your story.  Are you saying that when you were on Ubuntu Intrepid (8.10) you were not able to get your Wacom digitizer or touchscreen to work at all?  Despite following the two tutorials.

After upgrading to Jaunty you established that you could get a Wacom Graphire2 to work, at least partially.  I assume that is a usb tablet and you plugged it into a usb port on your TX2500?

When you replaced the "default" Jaunty .fdi with the one on post #104 it broke X for you.  Did you use the first basic .fdi?  Or did you use the second configured .fdi?

So now my question to you.  Do you know if the Wacom hardware on your TX2500 works?  In other words in Windows do you have the stylus and eraser and touch?

----------


## dado_eyad

hi  gali98 & Favux  
i`ve done what you said here
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...65#post7093065
but in step for still nothing work and when i run the 'wacomcpl' command there nothing to calibrate.
i have  hp tx2500z

----------


## Nitromarsjipan

Ignore the quoted text below (only for reference). Read rest of post after the quote.




> Originally Posted by Favux
> 
> 
> [..] Are you saying that when you were on Ubuntu Intrepid (8.10) you were not able to get your Wacom digitizer or touchscreen to work at all?  Despite following the two tutorials.
> 
> 
> I did not get the touchscreen to work in Inteprid, but I recall that I was able to pipe the touchscreen output to a terminal window. Unfortunately I didn't test the Wacom digitizer while I were using 8.10.
> 
> 
> ...


Now, this is strange: As i were replying to Favux' answer, I thought I might see if I could view touchscreen raw output in a terminal again (to exclude hardware as an error source).

As I opened the terminal I accidentally touched the screen, and to my suprise the cursor moved: It seems my screen has been working since I booted today (Yay!).



```
hidden:~$ stat /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi
  File: `/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi'
  Size: 3046            Blocks: 8          IO Block: 4096   regular file
Device: 805h/2053d      Inode: 8930182     Links: 1
Access: (0644/-rw-r--r--)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)
Access: 2009-05-28 00:18:53.000000000 +0200
Modify: 2009-05-27 23:51:59.000000000 +0200
Change: 2009-05-28 00:17:39.000000000 +0200
```

It seems that my computer only needed another reboot for the touchscreen to work. I find it a bit odd that the system needed two consecutive reboots after replacing the unfunctional .fdi file. (It might also be human error on my side.)

My current (working) .fdi file is equal to the one I posted earlier.

I'll repost once I've calibrated and configured the TS.

Thanks for the help Favux! And thanks for a well written tutorial gali98 and precursors!

----------


## Favux

Hi Nitromarsjipan,

Great!  Glad you got it working.

Notice step 7) in Section 1 of the HOW TO on the first post first page.

The .fdi you reference appears to be the default Jaunty 10-wacom.fdi.  To see if it works for you in a terminal type:


```
xsetwacom list
```

and see if you see stylus, eraser, and touch.  If it is blank you will not be able to use wacomcpl.  See Section 3 first HOW TO or the HOW TO post #104.  Try:


```
xinput --list
```

to see what HAL is reporting.

Then consider retrying the new .fdi if "xsetwacom list" is blank.


Hi dado_eyad,

Just to be sure you're tablet isn't a TX2z by any chance is it?  HP calls it a touchsmart also.  In other words does it have the N-trig digitizer and support multi-touch?  The stylus would lack an eraser.

----------


## Nitromarsjipan

> Notice step 7) in Section 1 of the HOW TO on the first post first page.


Ah, that clears things up. Seems I didn't pay enough attention to your first post.

"xsetwacom list" indicates stylus, eraser and touch inputs as present.

The wacomcpl utility worked well; both stylus and touch inputs are calibrated and setup now. I'll upload my .xinitrc if it is of interest.

Again, thanks for your help!

----------


## Favux

Hi Nitromarsjipan,

You're welcome.  Sounds like everything is set up.



> "xsetwacom list" indicates stylus, eraser and touch inputs as present.


Out of curiosity which .fdi was that with?

----------


## dado_eyad

> Hi dado_eyad,
> 
> Just to be sure you're tablet isn't a TX2z by any chance is it?  HP calls it a touchsmart also.  In other words does it have the N-trig digitizer and support multi-touch?  The stylus would lack an eraser.


no it's not a touchsmart it's a tx2500
tx2645ee to be exact

----------


## Favux

Hi dado_eyad,

Good, just wanted to be sure.  I'm assuming things seemed to go fine, and you didn't notice any serious error messages.  So the first thing to do is check if the kernel module is kicking in for you.  Go to steps 7) & 8 ) in Section 1 of the HOW TO in the first post on the first page.  See if they apply to you.

----------


## dado_eyad

> Hi dado_eyad,
> 
> Good, just wanted to be sure.  I'm assuming things seemed to go fine, and you didn't notice any serious error messages.  So the first thing to do is check if the kernel module is kicking in for you.  Go to steps 7) & 8 ) in Section 1 of the HOW TO in the first post on the first page.  See if they apply to you.


i did and know My /etc/modules 
looks like


```
# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.


lp
hid_wacom_bt
wacom
```

and the modinfo -d wacom command gives me


```
USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intous tablet driver
USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intous tablet driver
```

----------


## Favux

Hi dado_eyad,

Well it sounds like something went wrong with your compile then.  You should be getting some sort of reaction on your screen to your stylus.

But to be sure it is not the .fdi what outputs do you get from?:


```
xsetwacom list
```

and


```
xinput --list
```

----------


## dado_eyad

hi Favux
'xsetwacom list' gave me nothing and 'xinput --list' gave me


```
"Virtual core pointer"	id=0	[XPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"	id=1	[XKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"	id=2	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Video Bus"	id=3	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"	id=4	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
"SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"	id=5	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 12
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 1472
		Max_value is 5472
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 1408
		Max_value is 4448
		Resolution is 1
```

----------


## jjatria

hey, i'm really sorry if this has been asked/answered before, but i haven't been able to find it so even if it has, asking it again will make it easier to find by someone else in my situation.  :Capital Razz: 

i have a intuos4 and i'm trying to install it on a pretty vanilla installation of kubuntu jaunty. i've followed the instructions on post #104 (gali98's howto) but when i get to step 4, and try to run wacomcpl, my wacom is not recognized.

if i plug it in, dmesg says nothing about wacom, but lsusb lists it. i can send the output to any of these commands, but i wouldn't like to clutter the thread with unnecessary info.

thanks in advance!

----------


## Favux

Hi dado_eyad,

Given that your tablet doesn't show up in xinput it may be the .fdi.  You don't have a custom wacom.fdi at "/etc/hal/fdi/policy/" do you?  Check on the 10-wacom.fdi you got from gali98's HOW TO on post #104.  Use nautilus (Places) and navigate to "/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/" and open it up with the text editor.  Is it the same?


Hi jjatria,

You realize that you were just suppose to compile the 0.8.3-4 wacom.ko and copy it into place?  The .fdi in the HOW TO won't work for you.  You need the .fdi in post #176 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967147&page=18

Please follow the instructions in post #63 page 7 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1120029&page=7  We've got most things working.

----------


## dado_eyad

hi Favux

no i don't have a custom wacom.fdi
and my 10-wacom.fdi
is the same it's like this


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
	<match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
		<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
		<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
		<merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
		<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
          	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
	</match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if1">
	<match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
		<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
		<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
		<merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
	</match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
	<match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="eraser">
	  <merge key="info.product" type="string">eraser</merge>
	</match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

----------


## Favux

Hi dado_eyad,

OK, this has happened twice before.  Everything seems right but it doesn't work.  So I'm going to ask you to nuke your install and redo it following the instructions gali98 posted on page 27 post #270:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...038949&page=27

Sorry.  But I can offer the comfort that it worked for the two folks who tried it before you.

----------


## jjatria

simply unvelievable. it worked!  :Very Happy: 
i was being distracted by the fact that it doesn't show up as anything in particular in dmesg, but the truth it that apparently, it doesn't matter!

now i just have to start making sense of how to configure it and use it. in gimp my eraser works as the pen but only moves in a limited part of the image, and the pen has no preassure sensitivy, so i still have some work to do... but i have to go now!

anyway, thanks again! you can add my name to the list of people for whom it has worked, and who can be any more grateful for all you guys' help!

----------


## Favux

Hi jjatria,

Great!  I'm glad it worked for you.  To get things working right in Gimp be sure to calibrate and configure through "wacomcpl".  See Section 3 in the HOW TO on the first page first post.  Also in Gimp you need to configure your wacom devices through the extended devices input.  If you need more help holler.

----------


## jjatria

ok, so i think i've managed to get most of the things going. the only two things that are still not working a expected are the eraser and the buttons on the pad.

in gimp, the eraser moves the cursor and all, and it's even preassure sensitive, but it won't ... erase. it'll draw. sounds dumb, i know, and the solution is probably even dumber. ideas?

the other thing is that i don't know how to set up the buttons on the side of my tablet (intuos4 medium), since the only things detected on wacomcpl are stylus and eraser. i commented out the "touch" section on my xorg.conf 'cause i don't think my tablet supports it (does it?), and dmesg | grep Wacom only shows one line with an input path (input9, i have no input10).

again, i can't really thank you enough for all your help. this community keeps surprising me more and more all the time. never been so happy to have switched to linux.  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi jjatria,

You're welcome.  Glad to help.

You're right, you do not have touch.  In Jaunty you are not suppose to be using xorg.conf to configure Wacom.  That's what the .fdi is for.  If you're using the .fdi I linked to on post #176 in Loic2's Wacom thread you should have pad available.  Sanette talks about configuring it (he's using the .fdi) later in the Intuos4 thread I linked to.  So if you do have wacom entries in xorg.conf comment out (#) all the wacom stuff, including the wacom lines in "ServerLayout"

In Gimp, like I mentioned earlier, you have to configure the input devices.  Go to Edit>Preferences>input devices>configure extended input devices.

----------


## dado_eyad

hi Favux
every things work thanx
but how can i configure the eraser in gimp

----------


## Favux

Hi dado_eyad,

Outstanding!  3 out of 3.  Is gali98 good or what?

Well see post #360 above yours and also near the bottom of Loic2's Wacom.wiki here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom

----------


## martinjochimsen

Hi Favux

4 out of 4. Galis post #104 is preeeetty okay!!!
It worked in first try on my tx2590 in Jaunty.

Martin  :Smile:

----------


## jjatria

wow... so i _didn't_ need to edit my xorg.conf? that just blew my mind a little bit  :Capital Razz: 

ok, so i reverted my xorg.conf to it's original state and managed to get the tablet to work again without it. and i've been reading the posts on the thread you linked to and they, indeed, got the buttons to work.

however, and this kinda makes me nervous, my wacomcpl does not show my tablet unless it's on my xorg.conf. xsetwacom list does not show anything either, even though xinput --list lists it perfectly (as long as the module is loaded).

why am i the only one missing the wacomcpl entries? i think i might have skipped a step...

----------


## Favux

Hi jjatria,

Me too.  I don't understand it either.  You have an Intuos4.  You replaced the 0.8.2-2 wacom.ko with one of 0.8.3 series wacom.ko.  You are using the new Wacom external graphics .fdi in post #176 of the Wacom thread.  Xinput is showing you the normal names like stylus, eraser, pad.  But "xsetwacom list" is blank and "wacomcpl" doesn't work?

Why don't you go to Synaptic Package Manager and search "wacom".  You'll see the drivers and wacom-tools.  Try right clicking on wacom-tools and mark it for reinstall and then reinstall it.  Maybe that will fix things.  If we're lucky!

----------


## jjatria

i started listing all the steps i had followed to get where i was, hoping that would shed some light on why my set up is different, and i think i found one thing that is different, but i haven't checked if it is indeed the culprit.

i followed gali98's howto step by step, but when i was about to download linuxwacom-0.8.3-4.tar.bz2 from the linux wacom project, i realized i had already downloaded (for a previous attempt) linuxwacom-0.8.3-5.tar.bz2, and being that it was a more recent version, i decided to go with it since i wasn't that sure how long ago gali98 had written the howto (i now know it wasn't that long ago).

other than that, i think my set up is exactly as you say: replace wacom.ko with the self-compiled version, custom version of /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi (as stated on the intuos thread). i also tried reinstalling wacom-tools (i had to remove --purge it because jaunty doesn't seem to use synaptic anymore), but it's still all the same.

this is the output i get from the different commands we've been using:



```
user@linux:~$ dmesg | grep [Ww]acom
[   13.128469] input: Wacom Intuos4 6x9 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/input/input9
[   13.146231] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom                                            
[   13.146236] wacom: v1.49-pc-1:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver                       
user@linux:~$ xinput --list
"Virtual core pointer"  id=0    [XPointer]
        Num_buttons is 32                 
        Num_axes is 2                     
        Mode is Relative                  
        Motion_buffer is 256              
        Axis 0 :                          
                Min_value is -1           
                Max_value is -1           
                Resolution is 0           
        Axis 1 :                          
                Min_value is -1           
                Max_value is -1           
                Resolution is 0           
"Virtual core keyboard" id=1    [XKeyboard]
        Num_keys is 248                    
        Min_keycode is 8                   
        Max_keycode is 255                 
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"  id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]
        Num_keys is 248                                     
        Min_keycode is 8                                    
        Max_keycode is 255                                  
"Wacom Intuos4 6x9"     id=3    [XExtensionKeyboard]        
        Num_keys is 248                                     
        Min_keycode is 8                                    
        Max_keycode is 255                                  
        Num_buttons is 7                                    
        Num_axes is 6                                       
        Mode is Absolute                                    
        Motion_buffer is 256                                
        Axis 0 :                                            
                Min_value is 0                              
                Max_value is 44704                          
                Resolution is 1016                          
        Axis 1 :                                            
                Min_value is 0                              
                Max_value is 27940                          
                Resolution is 1016                          
        Axis 2 :                                            
                Min_value is 0                              
                Max_value is 2047                           
                Resolution is 1                             
        Axis 3 :                                            
                Min_value is -64                            
                Max_value is 63                             
                Resolution is 1                             
        Axis 4 :                                            
                Min_value is -64                            
                Max_value is 63                             
                Resolution is 1                             
        Axis 5 :                                            
                Min_value is 0                              
                Max_value is 1023                           
                Resolution is 1                             
"Video Bus"     id=4    [XExtensionKeyboard]                
        Num_keys is 248                                     
        Min_keycode is 8                                    
        Max_keycode is 255                                  
"Wacom Intuos4 6x9 pad" id=5    [XExtensionKeyboard]        
        Num_keys is 248                                     
        Min_keycode is 8                                    
        Max_keycode is 255                                  
        Num_buttons is 9                                    
        Num_axes is 6                                       
        Mode is Relative                                    
        Motion_buffer is 256                                
        Axis 0 :                                            
                Min_value is 0                              
                Max_value is 44704                          
                Resolution is 1016                          
        Axis 1 :                                            
                Min_value is 0                              
                Max_value is 27940                          
                Resolution is 1016                          
        Axis 2 :                                            
                Min_value is 0                              
                Max_value is 2047                           
                Resolution is 1                             
        Axis 3 :                                            
                Min_value is 0                              
                Max_value is 0                              
                Resolution is 1                             
        Axis 4 :                                            
                Min_value is 0                              
                Max_value is 0                              
                Resolution is 1                             
        Axis 5 :                                            
                Min_value is 0                              
                Max_value is 1023                           
                Resolution is 1                             
"Wacom Intuos4 6x9 cursor"      id=6    [XExtensionKeyboard]
        Num_keys is 248                                     
        Min_keycode is 8                                    
        Max_keycode is 255                                  
        Num_buttons is 7                                    
        Num_axes is 6                                       
        Mode is Relative                                    
        Motion_buffer is 256                                
        Axis 0 :                                            
                Min_value is 0                              
                Max_value is 44704                          
                Resolution is 1016                          
        Axis 1 :                                            
                Min_value is 0                              
                Max_value is 27940                          
                Resolution is 1016                          
        Axis 2 :                                            
                Min_value is 0                              
                Max_value is 2047                           
                Resolution is 1                             
        Axis 3 :                                            
                Min_value is -900                           
                Max_value is 899                            
                Resolution is 1                             
        Axis 4 :                                            
                Min_value is -1023                          
                Max_value is 1023                           
                Resolution is 1                             
        Axis 5 :                                            
                Min_value is 0                              
                Max_value is 1023                           
                Resolution is 1                             
"Wacom Intuos4 6x9 eraser"      id=7    [XExtensionKeyboard]
        Num_keys is 248                                     
        Min_keycode is 8                                    
        Max_keycode is 255                                  
        Num_buttons is 7                                    
        Num_axes is 6                                       
        Mode is Absolute                                    
        Motion_buffer is 256                                
        Axis 0 :                                            
                Min_value is 0                              
                Max_value is 44704                          
                Resolution is 1016                          
        Axis 1 :                                            
                Min_value is 0                              
                Max_value is 27940                          
                Resolution is 1016                          
        Axis 2 :                                            
                Min_value is 0                              
                Max_value is 2047                           
                Resolution is 1                             
        Axis 3 :                                            
                Min_value is -64                            
                Max_value is 63                             
                Resolution is 1                             
        Axis 4 :                                            
                Min_value is -64                            
                Max_value is 63                             
                Resolution is 1                             
        Axis 5 :                                            
                Min_value is 0                              
                Max_value is 1023
                Resolution is 1
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"      id=8    [XExtensionPointer]
        Num_buttons is 32
        Num_axes is 2
        Mode is Relative
        Motion_buffer is 256
        Axis 0 :
                Min_value is -1
                Max_value is -1
                Resolution is 1
        Axis 1 :
                Min_value is -1
                Max_value is -1
                Resolution is 1
"Genius       NetScroll+Mini Traveler"  id=9    [XExtensionPointer]
        Num_buttons is 32
        Num_axes is 2
        Mode is Relative
        Motion_buffer is 256
        Axis 0 :
                Min_value is -1
                Max_value is -1
                Resolution is 1
        Axis 1 :
                Min_value is -1
                Max_value is -1
                Resolution is 1
"SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"    id=10   [XExtensionPointer]
        Num_buttons is 12
        Num_axes is 2
        Mode is Relative
        Motion_buffer is 256
        Axis 0 :
                Min_value is 1472
                Max_value is 5472
                Resolution is 1
        Axis 1 :
                Min_value is 1408
                Max_value is 4448
                Resolution is 1
user@linux:~$ xsetwacom list
user@linux:~$
```

and if i run wacomcpl i get a line that says "wacomcpl: using TCLLIBPATH="[list  /usr/lib ]" and a blank list without any buttons i can press except "exit" (as shown on the attached image). ideas?

*UPDATE*: just to clarify: i just downloaded and compiled version 0.8.3-4 of wacom.ko and replaced the version i had with that one, but it's all the same.

----------


## Favux

Hi jjatria,

When you reinstalled the wacom-tools it looks like it reinstalled the Jaunty .fdi.  Your xinput has the HAL names.  So reinstall the new wacom.fdi.

----------


## Favux

Oh, I don't think it matters which 0.8.3 wacom.ko you install.  We used 0.8.3-3 (and maybe 0.8.3-2?) on the Intuos4 thread I think.  So we know that works.  It just needs to be a wacom.ko of the 0.8.3 series because that's when linuxwacom started supporting the Intuos4.

----------


## jjatria

ok, now we seem to be getting somewhere, because reinstalling wacom-tools did nothing to my fdi. it's still the same i got from the thread... :S

on gali98's howto it says that should the fdi not work, i should post the output of lshal and the model of my computer. lshal gives a lot of output i don't really know how to interpret... do you need it?

----------


## Favux

Hi jjatria,

I don't think I need to see your lshal.  I think your stuck on adding the new .fdi and your not doing something right.  Also Synaptic is Synaptic Package Manager.  As far as I know it is in System>Administration in Jaunty.  Search "wacom".

You seem to have a workable system right now.  You could just insert the HAL names into a .xinitrc instead of the linuxwacom names.  They show you how to do that on the same thread you got the .fdi.  Right now I don't see where things are going wrong.

-Standard Jaunty install with the two linuxwacom 0.8.2-2 Jaunty packages.
-Compile and substitute a 0.8.3 series wacom.ko only.  I suppose there could be a problem with 0.8.3-5 but I doubt it.  Besides your tablet as I mentioned seems to be working.
-Substitute in the new 10-wacom.fdi in the appropriate location as it says on post #176 in the Wacom thread.  Since xinput is returning HAL names this has to be where you are stuck.  You didn't try to install a custom_wacom.fdi did you?

And as you can see there is some other stuff you can do detailed on the Intuos4 thread.  But you should already have tablet functionality.

Have you looked at the .fdi as a .fdi?  Does it want to be opened up in a browser?  Are the lines colored showing the HTML syntax is correct?

----------


## jjatria

wow, ok...
so, i checked the community page on the wacom .fdi (who is maintaining that?) and i noticed they said that for jaunty the file had to be placed on another folder:

i had put it in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi
but it said it should go on /etc/hal/fdi/policy/custom_wacom.fdi

and it worked!

at least xsetwacom list now gives me the output i was expecting and wacomcpl is back to working (and i'm back to trying to make sense of it). now all i seem to have to do is re-read the intuos4 thread to see how they managed to configure their pad buttons ... and i'm set!  :Very Happy: *

UPDATE:* done.  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi jjatria,

Yeaah!  Good job.   :Smile: 

That's one of Loic2's Wacom wiki's and he maintains the thread the new wacom.fdi is on.  He's been helping Wacom tablet users for a long time.  But he get's busy and can be gone for a while.

So it was a .fdi problem.  Actually you're not suppose to use the custom location.  You were using the correct one, something was just not right.  And you fixed it by moving it.  If it works it works.  I'm assuming there's no longer a wacom.fdi in the original site.

I'm happy you're finally set up!

----------


## gali98

Wow... Looks like I've missed a lot, and yet all the problems have already been solved.   :Smile: 
Glad everything is working (and I will update the tutorial to -5 as soon as I get  chance to test it.)
I wanted to put this out there to kind of see what everyone thinks:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview
(Scroll down to the hal deprecation started part)
So HAL is going to deprecated and will be replaced by devicekit...
I am just wondering, does anyone know what this will mean for us?
Kory

----------


## heteroerectus

Hi Kory, something strange happened...
I've been working away happily doing all my digital art on my tablet PC, and after running some random update, it doens't detect my tablet again! Wacomcpl finds only touch. 

Should I run through the entire process again?
Duane

----------


## lls666

Thanks for the great Howto... 
it nearly solved my problem. I guess as a noobie I messed up something somewhere...

I followed the instructions and now 
- finger touch works but is totally uncalibrated
- pen seems calibrated but behaves as if the `left click` is locked on... when I move around with the pen, it selects everything whatever it passes on the screen without touching the screen
- command wacomcpl brings up the calibration window but there aren't any device to choose from....

my fdi file (which I just copy pasted from the how to) is:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
    <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
              <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.BottomY" type="string">16466</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.BottomX" type="string">26271</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.TopY" type="string">183</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.TopX" type="string">397</merge>
    </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if1">
    <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.BottomY" type="string">3909</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.BottomX" type="string">3947</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.TopY" type="string">185</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.TopX" type="string">186</merge>
    </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="eraser">
      <merge key="info.product" type="string">eraser</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

also I am not sure I follow this part of the howto:



> With the current fdi file you will be able to calibrate both touch and the stylus. It is almost exactly the same as editing the xorg.conf, but has a bit of a different format.


the howto has been concentrating only on the fdi up to that point... 

would really appreciate some pointers  :Smile: 

ps: I also had a look here: ttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949 
and tried to look at the xorg.conf by using 
gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it seems that I don't have that file to start with... didn't do anything else from that thread though... so should have messed up too much  :Smile:

----------


## lls666

NEWS!!

great news actually... i had restarted the machine after applying most of the steps in the howto but I guess I didn't restart again after the last change to the fdi file... now that I have restarted again everything seems to work...

I am still clueless regarding the xorg.conf but I assume that I don't need to have it or edit it...

are there actually any applications in ubuntu that can be used to make actual use of touch? except gimp and replacing a mouse of course... 

I mainly use the screen to take notes on OneNote in windows but that doesn't work in Ubuntu of course... (tried using the pen to write in onenote that I was running in virtualbox, the pen works but the eraser and the right click button don't work)...

Thanks a lot for that great HowTo btw!!!

----------


## Favux

Hi lls666,

Good job.  You don't need the xorg.conf with Jaunty.

Try CellWriter, Xournal, Easystroke, Inkscape, Pencil.

----------


## nimonika

I tried the above, I get the following error

In file included from ./xf86Wacom.c:84:
./xf86Wacom.h:30:28: error: xf86Version.h: No such file or directory
make[2]: *** [xf86Wacom.o] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/monika/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src/xdrv'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/monika/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src'
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

----------


## Mr_Knuckles

> 7) You now need to restart.  The kernel module should then be installed.  You may need to restart several times.
> (If after more than a few restarts it still isn't working try repeating step 6) again.  In other words go back into the unpacked source code directory and repeat the "sudo cp etc." command and then restart.  Or try martinjochimsen's fix in post #3 below.)
> 
> 8] To verify the linuxwacom kernel module is present:
> 
> 
> ```
> lsmod
> 
> ...




Hello, I have a Gateway C-141 XL convertable tablet PC. The wacom connects serial. When I installed Jaunty, the wacom was recognized but didn't have right click functionality and when I ran my rotate script the cursor didn't rotate along with the screen. I realize now that was because of the way hal parses the names. 

I went through the steps on the first post thinking this only reverted back to the xorg configuration method. I got to the 8th step and the wacom module would not appear. Apparently I was wrong, and now the stylus it totally non-functional. I'm not sure how to correct this. Any help?

xinput --list does not show any wacom devices

lsmod does not show any wacom devices

xsetwacom list shows nothing

I also have the custom custom_wacom.fdi file installed. 



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="input.x11_driver" contains="wacom">
      <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="Wacom Serial Tablet PC Pen Tablet/Digitizer">
        <merge key="input.x11_options.TPCButton" type="string">on</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.KeepShape" type="string">on</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Threshold" type="string">1</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.PressCurve" type="string">50,0,100,50</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Button1" type="string">1</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Button2" type="string">3</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Device" type="string">/dev/ttyS0</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.ForceDevice" type="string">ISDV4</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.SendCoreEvents" type="string">true</merge>
      </match>
    </match>

    <match key="input.x11_driver" contains="wacom">
      <match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="Wacom Serial Tablet PC Pen Tablet/Digitizer eraser">
        <merge key="input.x11_options.TPCButton" type="string">on</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.KeepShape" type="string">on</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Threshold" type="string">1</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.PressCurve" type="string">50,0,100,50</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Device" type="string">/dev/ttyS0</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.ForceDevice" type="string">ISDV4</merge>
      </match>
    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

----------


## Favux

Hi Mr_Knuckles,

Which version of linuxwacom did you compile using the first HOW TO?

Since you have a serial tablet the kernel driver wacom.ko doesn't matter to you.  It's for usb tablets.

Did you set up your xorg.conf for Wacom as you would have for Intrepid and earlier?

Where did you get that custom_wacom.fdi?  Did you install it in "/etc/hal/fdi/policy/"?

----------


## Mr_Knuckles

> Hi Mr_Knuckles,
> 
> Which version of linuxwacom did you compile using the first HOW TO?
> 
> Since you have a serial tablet the kernel driver wacom.ko doesn't matter to you.  It's for usb tablets.
> 
> Did you set up your xorg.conf for Wacom as you would have for Intrepid and earlier?
> 
> Where did you get that custom_wacom.fdi?  Did you install it in "/etc/hal/fdi/policy/"?


Hello. Thanks for the help. =)

I first tried the 0.8.2-2, but it didn't have the wacom.ko for for my kernal, so I used the 0.8.3-5. 

Yes, I had a backup of my xorg.conf from my intrepid install and copied the appropriate sections. But when I restarted, the xserver wouldn't start. 

I copied it from the one I found in this thread and added the options I normally have in the xorg. Yes, that's where I installed it. Did I mess something up in there?

----------


## Favux

Hi Mr_Knuckles,

For Jaunty you have to use 0.8.3-2 (and up) because it's the first to support the Xserver 1.6 in Jaunty.  The 0.8.2-2 linuxwacom in Jaunty has been specially patched.

Did you get any error messages when X wouldn't start?  It could be a configuration problem or a video problem.  The xorg.conf is somewhat flaky in Jaunty.  Some get X up by commenting out "ServerLayout".  "ServerLayout" in xorg.conf seems to cause X to crash for some.  There was a bug report on it and a link to a xorg-xserver in a ppa that seemed to work for some.  What video chipset do you have?

I haven't looked at your .fdi in detail but it doesn't seem right for a serial .fdi.

----------


## Mr_Knuckles

> Hi Mr_Knuckles,
> 
> For Jaunty you have to use 0.8.3-2 (and up) because it's the first to support the Xserver 1.6 in Jaunty.  The 0.8.2-2 linuxwacom in Jaunty has been specially patched.
> 
> Did you get any error messages when X wouldn't start?  It could be a configuration problem or a video problem.  The xorg.conf is somewhat flaky in Jaunty.  Some get X up by commenting out "ServerLayout".  "ServerLayout" in xorg.conf seems to cause X to crash for some.  There was a bug report on it and a link to a xorg-xserver in a ppa that seemed to work for some.  What video chipset do you have?
> 
> I haven't looked at your .fdi in detail but it doesn't seem right for a serial .fdi.


I don't remember an error message. I will try commenting out the server layout to see if that helps. I'll post my xorg.conf file if that doesn't help. 

Chipset is ATI HD x2300 (The gateway support page calls it ATI M71-S)

What should a serial .fdi look like? 

Also, since I followed the steps 1-8 should that disable hal? If so, how do I enable that again? Or should I even be using the hal system for a serial tablet? Still really confused about it. =/

----------


## Favux

Hi Mr_Knuckles,

HAL works for serial tablets.  Remember when you first installed Jaunty your stylus worked, just not your stylus button.  By the way does the stylus have an eraser too?

1-8 won't disable HAL but some HAL features may not have been enabled (we'd have to look at your configure and make output) since you didn't install libhal1-dev (which you're not suppose to for xorg.conf) before you compiled.

ATI should be OK, while I've seen some problems with it most of them are with Intel video.

You know, since the stylus (and eraser?) were working with your original Jaunty install that means the default wacom.fdi was working for your tablet.  If you did 3 or probably better 3a in Jaunty Users you should be able to use wacomcpl to get the stylus button working.  Or we could modify the .fdi for it.

So I'm asking how wedded are you to using xorg.conf?  Maybe you should nuke your 0.8.3-5 linuxwacom compile and go back to the packages in Synaptic.  I don't yet understand why some folks have no problem using xorg.conf and others can't seem to get it working.  I'd be happy to look at your xorg.conf if you want.

----------


## ali4949

Hi Favux and gali
Thanks for the great tutorial. I have a lenovo x61 tablet. I got the pen, working and the rotation script fixed the rotation problem fixed, but touch is not working. I got the stylus working using the how to, but cant seem to figure out what I need to change. Would you be kind enough to take some time and provide some help that would greatly appreciated. I am including my 10-wacom.fdi file for you look at.
thanks


```
<!-- -*- SGML -*- -->
−
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
−
<device>
−
<match key="info.category" contains="input">
−
<match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
</match>
−
<match key="info.product" contains="WALTOP">
<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
</match>
</match>
−
<match key="info.capabilities" contains="serial">
−
<match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf001;WACf002;WACf003;WACf004;WACf005;WACf006;WACf007;WACf008;WACf009;WACf00a;WACf00b;WACf00c;FUJ02e5">
<append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">input</append>
<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
<merge key="input.x11_options.ForceDevice" type="string">ISDV4</merge>
<merge key="input.device" type="copy_property">serial.device</merge>
<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
−
<match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf008;WACf009">
<!-- Serial tablets with touch capabilities -->
<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>
</match>
</match>
</match>
<!-- N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer -->
−
<match key="info.product" contains="HID 1b96:0001">
−
<match key="info.parent" contains="if0">
<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
</match>
</match>
</device>
<!-- Match the Wacom Bluetooth A5 pen tablet -->
−
<device>
−
<match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">
−
<match key="info.product" contains="WACOM">
−
<match key="info.product" contains="Tablet">
<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
</match>
</match>
</match>
</device>
</deviceinfo>
```

by the way wacomcpl only shows stylus anx eraser

----------


## Favux

Hi ali4949,

Good work!

I get confused on this.  Does the X61t have touch?  By touch I mean the screen will recognize your finger not only the stylus.  I know the X200 has touch.  When I look at the laptop testing team's wiki or think wiki they seem to be indicating stylus and eraser, but not touch.  Do I have this right?

So maybe you're done?   :Very Happy:

----------


## ali4949

Hi, 
the x61t does have touch, the only reason I know this is it came with the other OS and touch was working, so I am wondering what else needs to be done to get touch working. I haven't made any changes to the Xorg.conf file, in fact its empty, any ideas as to how touch could be enabled or recognized. Once again thanks for all your help
ali

----------


## gali98

@heteroerectus

The kernel module got replaced. All you should have to do is copy the kernel module again.'

@nimonika

You did not follow the tutorial completely and missed the commands that install all the required packages. Look at the top of the tutorial and run all the commands.

@ali4949

Could you give us the output of 
xinput -l
and
lshal

Also - Is there a reason you are not using the fdi file I included with my tutorial? It *should* work.
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi ali4949,

Don't use the .fdi gali98 has in his how to, it's for usb tablets.  He didn't catch that you have a serial tablet.  I looked at rec's thread again and it looks like he got touch working on Jaunty using his script.  He has a thinkpad X200t.  I think the digitizer and touch screen on the X61t and X200t identify the same way so with "xinput --list" you should see:
'PnP Device (WACf008 )' = 'stylus'
'PnP Device (WACf008 ) touch' = 'touch'
'PnP Device (WACf008 ) eraser' = 'eraser'
And in your lshal.txt if you search "WACf008" you should pull out all your Wacom HAL sections.

So that's interesting.  It would mean the "cursor" sections in the Thinkpad X61t wiki's xorg.conf's aren't mistakes.  They are/were actually using the Wacom mouse driver (cursor) instead of Wacom "touch".  And that worked?  Wow!

----------


## arnoldmoon

here's simple python script to setup wacom devices using xsetwacom. save this as python file like ~/.wacomSetup.py and add "python .wacomSetup.py" in something like .cshrc 



> import commands
> import subprocess
> import sys
> wacomDevices = []
> wacom = commands.getoutput("xinput --list |grep Wacom").split("\n")
> if len(wacom) == 1:sys.exit()
> for i in wacom:wacomDevices.append( i.split("\t")[0] )
> subprocess.call('xsetwacom set '+wacomDevices[0]+' CursorProx 20',shell=1)
> subprocess.call('xsetwacom set '+wacomDevices[2]+' Mode off',shell=1)
> ...


subprocess.call('xsetwacom set '+wacomDevices[0]+' CursorProx 20',shell=1)
subprocess.call('xsetwacom set '+wacomDevices[2]+' Mode off',shell=1)
subprocess.call('xsetwacom set '+wacomDevices[2]+' SpeedLevel 6',shell=1)
subprocess.call('xsetwacom set '+wacomDevices[2]+' CursorProx 8',shell=1)
subprocess.call('xsetwacom set '+wacomDevices[3]+' touch off',shell=1)
subprocess.call('xsetwacom set '+wacomDevices[3]+' TPCButton off',shell=1)

=

xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos3 4x5" CursorProx 20
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos3 4x5 cursor" Mode off
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos3 4x5 cursor" SpeedLevel 6
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos3 4x5 cursor" CursorProx 8
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos3 4x5 eraser" touch off
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos3 4x5 eraser" TPCButton off


Thanks!
Arnold

----------


## ali4949

Hi ,
I didnt use the fdi file from because it was only for usb tablets. I have attached the output from xinput , lshal  output is too big , so i used the -s option hopefully it will work , but i dont see any ids which recognize the devices as wacom devices. maybe i should repeat the process all over again and see if I missed any thing. I do have the script wacomtohal. I think I had looked at another post on here from fauzia and she has x61 and her xinput does show the wacom identifiers.
once again thanks a lot guys

----------


## Favux

Hi ali4949,

The partial lshal output you posted was very intersesting.  According to it your Wacom digitizer identifies as:


```
pnp_WACf004
pnp_WACf004_serial_platform_0
pnp_WACf004_serial_platform_0_subdev
```

If you look at the serial subsection of the .fdi you posted a few posts back you see the two serial tablets with touch are "WACf008" and "WACf009" (not "WACf004").  So this may be the source of the confusion.  There appear to be two versions of the Thinkpad X61t; one with touch and one without?  And you have the version without touch.  Obviously you'll want to research this some more.

Your "xinput --list" shows stylus and eraser so "wacomcpl" should work for you.  To see info. on using "wacomcpl" see Section 3 on the HOW TO on the first page first post of this thread.


Hi arnoldmoon,

Thank you very much for sharing your Python script.  It looks useful.  You may want to post it on the "Re: Wacom Intuos4 on Ubuntu" thread here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...120029&page=14  Animone on post #129 is trying to assemble a HOW TO for Intuos4 in Jaunty from all our seperate posts.  I'm sure he and the rest would appreciate it.  Or with your permission I could do it.

----------


## ali4949

Hi,
wacomcpl does work, and thanks for taking the time to help me out. You guys have done great work. I was pretty sure that touch was active but I must be dreaming stuff again. If i find any other info I ll keep you posted. Once again thanks
ali

----------


## jjatria

hello again!

i have kept myself reading this thread every once in a while to see if there's something i can do to help, but you guys have it quite covered.  :Smile: 

however, there is one thing that baffles me a little bit and the workarounds i've been using are somewhat annoying.

if i plug in my tablet and then start the gimp, i won't be able to use the mouse for anything. i can press buttons, but nothing i do on the actual drawing has any effect. same thing happens in inkscape.

on inkscape i can fix this by disabling the entry for my mouse in the special input devices (for whatever reason), but in gimp this doesn't work. for the gimp, the only thing i've found that works is starting the gimp before plugging in the tablet. but then, when i do plug in the tablet, i cannot get it to recognize things like the eraser, or the buttons. it's back to basic mode, so to speak.

ideas?

----------


## Favux

Hi jjatria,

Good to hear from you again.  I'm glad you're following the thread, we can use all the help we can get.

I don't know what's happening with the mouse.  Pointym5 was having trouble with it to.  He mentions it on the "Re: Wacom Intuos4 on Ubuntu" thread.  You could post there and see if anyone can help:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...120029&page=14

I think they are already using linuxwacom 0.8.3-2 in Kharmic alpha 2.  So hopefully in October when Kharmic comes out the Intuous4 problems will be solved.

----------


## zikook

Hi,
First, thanks for your amazing work. If it wasn't for you I would've switched to windows 7.
If you can help me with one thing I'd appreciate it.
I have the hp tx2500. I have to touch the screen and then click the side button for the right click to register. If I click it while hovering above the screen nothing happens. (Back in Ubuntu 8.10 this used to work)
How do I configure clicks to register while 'hovering'?
Thanks!
-Aaron

----------


## Favux

Hi Aaron,

Well we can't have a win 7 defection!

In wacomcpl click on stylus and then Tool Buttons.  Change the Side Switch Mode to Side Switch Only.

----------


## zikook

g-d forbid  :Smile: 
thanks. works like a charm.
appreciate the super-fast response.
-Aaron

----------


## gali98

jjatria - 
Not sure if this will work, but on my tablet, sometimes the mouse gets "stuck" like you are describing.
Usually just bringing the stylus on the screen, then off again, and using the mouse to reselect whatever tool I am using works.
You also shouldn't have to have the mouse in extended inputs because it doesn't need to send anything extra (like pressure, etc..).
Since you have the Intuos though, can't really say any of this would work.
But it's worth a try.
Kory

----------


## tapsevarg

Not sure if this is the right thread for my tablet (USB?).

I have a TX1000 and I am a complete noob. Complete.

I am wondering if somebody knows of a way to get the touchscreen working on my laptop. I have the 64bit Jaunty.

----------


## Favux

Hi tapsevarg,

Definitely the wrong thread.  But you're in luck as I happen to know where the answer is.  On post #15 on this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...=tx1000&page=2 I point to the launchpad bug where Tom Jaeger and Ramaddan show you how to get evtouch working in Jaunty.  Evtouch is the driver you need, not linuxwacom.  Then on the following post, #16, qhimq follows up on it and posts a detailed step by step HOW TO on installing evtouch in Jaunty.  He was nice enough to post it several places.  All those lines in the box are the HOW TO.  You open a terminal and copy and paste one line at a time.  Hit enter after each line (if it doesn't auto enter).  When you're done reboot and your touchscreen should work.

Good luck!

----------


## Favux

Hi kiss19840410,

Pressure works.  In Gimp and Inkscape did you configure your Extended Input Devices?  See near the bottom here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom

Also did you set up wacomcpl?  See Section 3 of the HOW TO on the first post first page.

----------


## ed021990

Hi guys but I'm a little stuck. I have the linuxwacom-0.8.3-5 rather than linuxwacom-0.8.3-4 as shown above but i doubt this would make a difference (would it?). Anyway, at the end of section 2, after reboot, i didnt get any response so heres my lshal:  (tx2510us)

----------


## Favux

Hi ed021990,

The 0.8.3-5 wacom.ko should be OK.  Try step 7) in Section 1 in the HOW TO in the first post first page.  Some setups, esp. TX2500's, seem to need wacom added to "/etc/modules" as in post #3.

----------


## ed021990

Hi, thanks for the quick response. I have added to the modules but still to no avail. I assumed that you meant me to restart the computer when u said step 7 right?

----------


## Favux

Hi ed021990,

Well recopy the wacom.ko to the correct directory and try restarting a few times.  Restarting X a few times wouldn't hurt either.  Sometimes it takes a while to "kick in".

If that doesn't work and neither does martinjochimsen's fix then it's something else.  In a terminal "dmesg | grep [Ww]acom" should return wacom related stuff if the wacom.ko is functioning.

Your lshal doesn't show any wacom stuff.  So maybe you didn't compile the wacom.ko correctly or you didn't get it installed.  You should check the directory with Nautilus and make sure the wacom.ko is there.  And maybe there is a problem with the 0.8.3-5 wacom.ko and you should try compiling and using the 0.8.3-4 wacom.ko.

The other possibility is the .fdi isn't correctly installed.

----------


## ed021990

hi,
its alright, got it working. Realized that acpi=off was still off from last distribution before i updated. Thank god. Was wondering why all my stuff wasnt working...phew*  Thanks a lot guys. Uve been a huge help to the community whether u realise it or not.

ed

----------


## Favux

Hi ed021990,

Great!  You are welcome.

And thanks for telling us what the problem was.  Now we know to check if someone has "acpi=off" on their kernel line.

----------


## Ayuthia

I have just gotten the touch portion of the touchscreen to work with the 2.6.28-13-generic kernel a little bit ago.  As expected, the kernel did need to be recompiled and patched.  I have also found that in order to get the touch and stylus to work together, you do need to have the information in /etc/X11/xorg.conf instead of a .fdi file that is used by hal.  In order to make it work, I removed (you can comment it out also) the ntrig entries from the 10-wacom.fdi file in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty.

I am still checking out why the button on the stylus is not working as the right click like it does in my Gentoo partition (I copied over my xorg.conf file over to Ubuntu).

The only problem that I am encountering that is outside of the ntrig stuff is that I am unable to activate fglrx and have a working X.  The wireless driver (Broadcom 4328) worked fine with the Ubuntu provided wl.ko module.

The reason why I did this instead of using the 2.6.29 or 2.6.30 kernels is because I figured that it would be nice to not have to rebuild the fglrx and Broadcom modules each time.

EDIT:
I now have fglrx working.  I ended up reinstalling fglrx and all works well again.

----------


## Favux

Hi Ayuthia,

Wow.  Great work!  It would be good if you could update us on this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...038898&page=16  There's another person trying to get touch for N-trig working too.

So you can get things going with the Jaunty kernel!  That makes a big difference.  A HOW TO would be fantastic.

----------


## unterfuhrer

I don know it's becouse i'm stupid but i cant get my wacon to work after upgrading to 2.6.28-13. The odd thing is that the wacom works when im at the logg in screen but as soon as i log on the wacom stops working. Anyone else that have had the same problem and how did you solve it?

----------


## Favux

Hi unterfuhrer,

When you do a kernel update the wacom.ko you compiled against the previous kernel won't work anymore.  You have to recompile it to the new kernel and copy it back into place.

----------


## unterfuhrer

Thanks Favux for your help but when i try to compile acording to gali98s post on page 11 it won't work. I have tryed with linuxwacom-0.8.3-5 and linuxwacom-0.8.3-4 the ./configure gives 

```
  BUILD ENVIRONMENT:
       architecture - x86_64-linux-gnu
       linux kernel - yes 2.6.28
  module versioning - no 
      kernel source - yes /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/build
     XFree86 source - no 
           Xorg SDK - yes /usr/include/xorg
          XSERVER64 - yes
           dlloader - yes
               XLib - yes /usr/lib
         xf86config - no
                TCL - yes /usr/include/tcl8.4
                 TK - yes /usr/include/tcl8.4
            ncurses - yes

  BUILD OPTIONS:
            wacom.o - yes
            wacdump - yes 
             xidump - yes 
        libwacomcfg - yes
         libwacomxi - yes
          xsetwacom - yes
              hid.o - no 
       wacom_drv.so - yes /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input 
        wacom_drv.o - no
  wacom*_drv quirks - Uninit-called IsXExtensionPointer key-events dixScreenOrigins
```

And then a cant compile it with make. 

but the most strange thing is that the stylus works before I logg on but not when an loggd on.

Do you know what an doing wrong?

----------


## Favux

Hi unterfuhrer,

Sorry, from what you've shown I don't see what's wrong.  Maybe gali98 can figure it out.  What errors do you get with make?

Meanwhile try copying the wacom.ko from your last successful compile (if you still have) into place and see if you get lucky and that works.  Or else boot using the previous kernel.

----------


## werewolff

Hello all.

Please help.

Pen works fine, but the touchscreen doesnt work.(And when I type wacomcpl I dont see the touch entry TabletPCStylus2 on the calibration pop window).
I changed the xorg with /device/input/wacom and all other different paths below from the dmesg below but still no touch...Arrrrrghhhhhhhh driving me nut.


tx2500 fedora x64 Kernel 2.6.29.4-167.fc11.x86_64 

dmesg | grep Wacom
input: Wacom ISDv4 93 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0/input/input9
input: Wacom ISDv4 93 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/input/input10
wacom: v1.49-pc-1:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver

ls -all /dev/input/by-path/

total 0
drwxr-xr-x. 2 root root 160 2009-06-25 19:07 .
drwxr-xr-x. 4 root root 460 2009-06-25 19:07 ..
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root   9 2009-06-25 19:07 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event9
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root   9 2009-06-25 19:06 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse2
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root   9 2009-06-25 19:07 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event5
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root   9 2009-06-25 19:07 platform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse -> ../event6
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root   9 2009-06-25 19:06 platform-i8042-serio-1-mouse -> ../mouse1
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root   9 2009-06-25 19:07 platform-pcspkr-event-spkr -> ../event8

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=07 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0
D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1
P:  Vendor=056a ProdID=0093 Rev= 3.73
S:  Manufacturer=Tablet
S:  Product=ISD-V4
C:* #Ifs= 2 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA
I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=wacom
E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=7ms
I:* If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=wacom
E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=8ms


ls -all /dev/input/by-id/

total 0
drwxr-xr-x. 2 root root  80 2009-06-25 19:07 .
drwxr-xr-x. 4 root root 460 2009-06-25 19:07 ..
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root   9 2009-06-25 19:07 usb-Tablet_ISD-V4-event-mouse -> ../event9
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root   9 2009-06-25 19:06 usb-Tablet_ISD-V4-mouse -> ../mouse2

# Xorg configuration created by system-config-display

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "single head configuration"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
        Inputdevice     "TabletPCStylus"
        Inputdevice     "TabletPCStylus2"
        Inputdevice     "TabletPCStylus3" 

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
# keyboard added by rhpxl
    Identifier  "Keyboard0"
    Driver      "kbd"
    Option        "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option        "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier "TabletPCStylus"
    Driver     "wacom"
    Option     "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
    Option     "Type" "stylus"
    Option     "SendCoreEvents" "true"    
    Option     "Device" "/dev/input/by-id/usb-Tablet_ISD-V4-event-mouse"
    Option     "Button2" "3"  # make side-switch a right button
    Option "TopX" "0"
    Option "TopY" "0"
    Option    "BottomX" "26202"
    Option    "BottomY" "16325"
EndSection

#touchscreen
Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier "TabletPCStylus2"
    Driver     "wacom"
    Option     "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
    Option     "Type" "touch"
    Option     "SendCoreEvents" "true"
    Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-"
    Option "TopX" "0"
    Option "TopY" "0"
    Option    "BottomX" "26000"
    Option    "BottomY" "16325"
    Option "KeepShape" "on"
EndSection

#digitizer/eraser
Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier "TabletPCStylus3"
    Driver     "wacom"
    Option     "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
    Option     "Type" "eraser"
    Option     "SendCoreEvents" "true"    
    Option     "Device" "/dev/input/by-id/usb-Tablet_ISD-V4-event-mouse"
    Option "TopX" "0"
    Option "TopY" "0"
    Option    "BottomX" "26202"
    Option    "BottomY" "16325"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier  "Videocard0"
    Driver      "radeon"
    Option        "HWcursor" "Off"
    Option        "SWcursor" "true"
        Option      "RandRRotation" "true"
        Option "VideoOverlay" "on"
        Option "OpenGLOverlay" "on"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device     "Videocard0"
    DefaultDepth     24
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
        Modes    "1280x800"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Sad:

----------


## werewolff

bump

----------


## Favux

Hi werewolff,

Your xorg.conf doesn't look right.  Go download the TX2500 xorg.conf from the HOW TO on the first post first page of this thread.



```
Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
```

Is for serial tablets.  And for a usb tablet you should have:


```
Option		"USB"		"on"
```

in the wacom sections.  And I wouldn't think you need:


```
Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"
```

Anyway that's a start.

----------


## werewolff

Thanks, but no go,touch doesnt respond at all. 
Here is my new xorg.conf

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

# Removed HAL comments to enable single key key bindings.
Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver        "kbd"
    Option        "XkbRules"    "xorg"
    Option        "XkbModel"    "pc105"
    Option        "XkbLayout"    "us"
EndSection

# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
#Section "InputDevice"
#    Identifier    "Configured Mouse"
#    Driver        "mouse"
#    Option        "CorePointer"
#EndSection

# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
#Section "InputDevice"
#    Identifier    "Synaptics Pad"
#    Driver        "synaptics"
#    Option        "SendCoreEvents"  "true"
#    Option        "Device"    "/dev/psaux"
#    Option        "Protocol"    "auto-dev"
#    Option        "HorizEdgeScroll"  "0"
#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "stylus"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
    Option        "Type"        "stylus"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "Button2"    "3"  # make side-switch a right button
    Option        "TopX"        "225"
    Option        "TopY"        "225"
    Option        "BottomX"    "26300"
    Option        "BottomY"    "16375"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "eraser"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
    Option        "Type"        "eraser"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "touch"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-"
    Option        "Type"        "touch"
    Option        "USB"        "on"
    Option        "TopX"        "200"
    Option        "TopY"        "225"
    Option        "BottomX"    "4000"
    Option        "BottomY"    "3875"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
    Driver        "radeon"
#    Driver        "fglrx"
    Option        "HWcursor" "Off"
    Option        "SWcursor" "true"
        Option      "RandRRotation" "true"
        Option "VideoOverlay" "on"
        Option "OpenGLOverlay" "on"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
    DefaultDepth    24
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "Default Layout"
      Screen         "Default Screen"
# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
#    Inputdevice    "Synaptics Pad"
    Inputdevice    "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"
    Inputdevice    "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"
    Inputdevice    "touch"        "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

#Section "Module"
#    Load    "glx"
#EndSection

----------


## Favux

Hi werewolff,

Wow, dramatic improvement!

Don't know what's wrong.  Simplest thing to try would be in the touch section under the "usb on" line try adding:


```
	Option		"Touch"		"on"
```

That should be default, but probably worth trying.

We could try the symlink route.  Does Fedora have the equivalent of /etc/udev/rules.d/?  We could add the wacom.rules there.

I don't understand why in dmesg:
/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0/input/input9
/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/input/input10
in ls by-path changes to:
pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event9
pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse2
where's 
pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event- -> ../event10 ?

Do you have a usb hub or something plugged in?

----------


## werewolff

I have added Option "Touch" "on" under USB "on" line but still no go.
There is udev for fedora, but I am not sure what to add in there. For more http://docs.fedoraproject.org/udev/


I am still wondering why dmesg & ls by-id & ls by-path are all different.
And also, event kept switching numbers at every reboot.
event9 is weird, it doesnt appear in ls at all, but it is there in dmesg.


dmesg | grep Wacom

input: Wacom ISDv4 93 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0/input/input8
input: Wacom ISDv4 93 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/input/input9
wacom: v1.49-pc-1:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver

ls -all /dev/input/by-id/

total 0
drwxr-xr-x. 2 root root  80 2009-06-26 22:24 .
drwxr-xr-x. 4 root root 460 2009-06-26 22:24 ..
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root   9 2009-06-26 22:24 usb-Tablet_ISD-V4-event-mouse -> ../event8
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root   9 2009-06-26 22:24 usb-Tablet_ISD-V4-mouse -> ../mouse2


ls -all /dev/input/by-path

total 0
drwxr-xr-x. 2 root root 160 2009-06-26 22:24 .
drwxr-xr-x. 4 root root 460 2009-06-26 22:24 ..
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root   9 2009-06-26 22:24 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event8
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root   9 2009-06-26 22:24 pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse2
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root   9 2009-06-26 22:24 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event5
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root   9 2009-06-26 22:24 platform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse -> ../event6
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root   9 2009-06-26 22:24 platform-i8042-serio-1-mouse -> ../mouse1
lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root   9 2009-06-26 22:24 platform-pcspkr-event-spkr -> ../event7


By the way, if I uninstall the linuxwacomx86_64-0.8.2.2(from fedora repository) and the linuxwacomx86_64_devel-0.8.2.2(from fedora repository) the mouse works fine but the touchscreen respond only on the left side of the screen(3 to 4cm) to the right..

Downloaded and compiled the linuxwacom-0.8.3-2 from sourceforge, pen works but touchscreen doesnt respond at all. Same with linuxwacom-0.8.3-5.

There is nothing plugged in (No USB Hub).

Thanks for your time.

----------


## Favux

Hi werewolff,

I agree with you, something very hinky is going on.  As near as I can tell in your dmesg stylus was event 9 and now it's 8.  Touch was 10 and now it's 9.  That shouldn't be happening.  Well I'm overstating.  Events can change that's why you use the by-path.  But still.  And touch should be showing up in the ls by-path.

Installing wacom.rules in udev is described in Appendix 3 in the first HOW TO page 1 post 1 on this thread.  I don't know if starting wacom.rules at 50 is right for your setup.  And there may need to be some stuff configured upstream in udev for it to work right.  I'm not sure if Fedora will have all that, but it's worth a try.  It should get you around the by-path problem.

Our default linuxwacom 0.8.2-2 in Jaunty was specially patched to support Xserver 1.6 and HAL.  All the HAL patches as far as I know came from Fedora.  Are you on Xserver 1.6?  As you know 0.8.3-2 was the first linuxwacom to support 1.6.  Maybe gali98's .fdi in post #104 would work with your default linuxwacom.  Did you try it?  You would need to remove wacom entries from your xorg.conf.  Maybe your default linuxwacom setup in Fedora has the same wacom.ko problem gali98 addresses in the #104 HOW TO?

----------


## gali98

My guess is that maybe Fedora is the problem. A lot of systems are set up slightly different. My suggestion for now is to do the above instructions by Favux, making sure you have no fdi files that reference wacom devices. Then post back with your status.

@unterfuhrer
Do the instructions in this post:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...7&postcount=22

Kory

----------


## werewolff

Thank you, touchscreen works now.

This is all I did.

1-Downloaded the file 50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules using terminal cmd below.

wget -O 50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules "http://git.debian.org/?p=users/ron/wacom-tools.git;a=blob_plain;f=debian/xserver-xorg-input-wacom.udev;hb=e110b046292d6aff63b489c9b1aecec25d47  0cdb"

2-I copied it to /etc/udev/rules.d/.

3-Changed all by-id & or by-path in my xorg.conf with:

For stylus and eraser "InputDevice" , I used Option    "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
And for touch section I used Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom-touch".

Rebooted, touchscreen worked and no need to calibrate it.

touchscreen doesnt have a right click menu. But I can live with that.

Thanks again. :Razz:

----------


## Favux

Hi werewolff,

That's great!  You're welcome.




> touchscreen doesnt have a right click menu


I'm sorry what do you mean by that?  Do you mean your stylus button doesn't give you the right mouse click menu?  Or the touchscreen with your finger doesn't?  As far as I know there isn't a right click option for touchscreen (finger).

----------


## werewolff

Sorry, it is the stylus pen button. It doesnt do anything when I press it.

----------


## Favux

Hi werewolff,

OK.  Hmmm.  You have the following in your stylus section of xorg.conf, correct?:


```
Option "Button2" "3" # make side-switch a right button
```

That should work.  Have you tried typing "wacomcpl" in a terminal and seeing if the linuxwacom calibration and configuration gui pops up?  Check in stylus>tool buttons:   Button 2 should be right and see how you have side switch mode setup.

When we install linuxwacom through our package manager Synaptics the xserver-xorg-input-wacom is already installed by default.  It has the drivers.  The second package wacom-tools is the one we usually have to install.  It's the one with wacomcpl.  But you compiled from source from LWP right?  So it should be included.  I forgot which version of linuxwacom you compiled.

----------


## ian.brace

I have a new HP 2730p which came with WinXP Tablet installed.  I have installed Jaunty both "within Windows", using the option off the CD, and also as a virtual machine using VirtualBox.

In both cases I cannot get the tablet functions to work.  I have followed the torturous posting path through the old xorg.conf method to the fdi/HAL approach and so to this thread.

My problem appears to be that the wacom driver is not even loaded.  It's as if Jaunty doesn't "see" a tablet at all.  Ubuntu loads correctly, the stylus behaves like a mouse, I can rotate the screen with randr, but I cannot rotate the stylus.

In Xorg.0.log there is no mention of a wacom driver.
xsetwacom list returns no entries at all.
xinput list returns the following devices:

"Virtual core pointer"    id=0    [XPointer]
"Virtual core keyboard"    id=1    [XKeyboard]
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"    id=2    [XExtensionPointer]
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"    id=3    [XExtensionKeyboard]
"ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse"    id=4    [XExtensionPointer]
"VirtualBox Guest Service"    id=5    [XExtensionPointer]

I have tried to use xsetwacom with each of these names, but no joy.

I am thinking of two possibilities:
a.  The tablet is not a wacom digitizer - unlikely, since a few web sites say it is. If so, what do I do then?
b.  There is some hardware blockage stopping Ubuntu from "seeing" the tablet because I have installed inside windows?

Any suggestions?  Everything works fine in Win XP.  In fact, xournal worked in the "install in windows" version, but I have just noticed that the stylus doesn't work properly in xournal in the VirtualBox version.

I have traditionally run linux, and then run a Windows VM for access to propritary apps, and I would like to do that here, but I am concerned about taking that route if the tablet features are not available in both OS.

I would appreciate some guidance.  Thanks.

----------


## Favux

Hi ian,

You're correct, xinput indicates that no wacom driver is recognized otherwise I believe you would see:


```
"Wacom Serial Tablet PC Pen Tablet/Digitizer"	id=?	[XExtensionKeyboard]
and
"Wacom Serial Tablet PC Pen Tablet/Digitizer eraser"	id=?	[XExtensionKeyboard]
```

I believe it is a serial Wacom tablet like the 2710p.  See this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1191123  Stylus with eraser, correct?  I don't know how many stylus buttons.

You've checked in Synaptics Package Manager and both linuxwacom packages have been installed?  They are xserver-xorg-input-wacom and wacom-tools.

----------


## ian.brace

Update to my problem:

I have been working in the VirtualBox installation and I just went back into the "windows" installation and discovered that the wacom driver is recognised in that installation.  In fact, I quickly got portrait/landscape working.

Hence, it is clearly a VirtualBox issue.  Perhaps, because Win XP is controlling the hardware, Virtual Box stops Ubuntu from perceiving it?

I think the next step is to try a Win XP VM inside Ubuntu, and see if the Win XP can perform the tablet functions.

Any other thoughts?

Thanks,

Ian

----------


## tog

I have a similar problem, but I have Jaunty installed as dual boot. I included the fdi files, and can rotate the screen using the display properties, but don't see how to adjust the stylus/cursor, as their movements don't synchronize with the rotation. Xsetwacom lists nothing though.

Murali

----------


## Favux

Hi ian,

I'm glad you got things working with Wubi.  My chipset doesn't support virtualization so I haven't messed with VirtualBox.

There must be something that describes hardware handled by VirtualBox.  Check and see if VirtualBox supports Wacom tablets.  For example it may only have support for usb tablets.  Or maybe you have to enable some serial driver to enable serial Wacom, similar to setserial for Intrepid and earlier.


Hi Murali,

What sort of tablet pc do you have?  Is it serial?  If it is serial you probably have the problem where HAL is not translating you linuxwacom names properly.  So you need to see what it's calling them by using "xinput --list" in a terminal.  Then you either need to rename things or use rec's script as described in 3 and 3a in Jaunty Users in the HOW TO on the first page first post of this thread.

----------


## tog

Thanks for your reply. Yes, it is a serial device, an HP 2730p tablet PC. I read your reply, and downloaded the script that rec created. Works well, and now I can see and calibrate the pen. I still haven't figured out how to synchronize the movements of the cursor to the tablet rotation. For example, when I rotate the screen left, my cursor still thinks it is in its original orientation. I am missing something, so I am going to reread the posts again. I am sure I missed something.

Murali

----------


## Favux

Hi Murali,

Great!  Solid progress.

You need a rotation script.  They use the xsetwacom commands so now that you have rec's script a rotation script should work for you.  The Rotation HOW TO is here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...92#post6274392

----------


## werewolff

> Hi werewolff,
> 
> OK.  Hmmm.  You have the following in your stylus section of xorg.conf, correct?:
> 
> 
> ```
> Option "Button2" "3" # make side-switch a right button
> ```
> 
> ...


Thank you Favux, tank you Gali,

The touchscreen function  works in 1 out of 4 reboots.

Here is the behaviour at different reboots.

1-It doesnt respond at all
2-It responds only on the left of side of the screen 3-4 cm to the right.
3-It respond anywhere on the screen but the calibration is upside down.
4-It respond and works well no calibration needed.

I have one of these behaviours at every reboot.

I think that I gave up, it is just taking so much time, that I cannot do the real work that I need to do with the machine.

Thanks anyway,

----------


## tog

Thank you Favux. That worked really well.

Murali




> Hi Murali,
> 
> Great!  Solid progress.
> 
> You need a rotation script.  They use the xsetwacom commands so now that you have rec's script a rotation script should work for you.  The Rotation HOW TO is here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...92#post6274392

----------


## Favux

Hi Murali,

Outstanding!  Sounds like your all setup now.


Hi werewolff,

Sorry to hear that, I think you're very close to getting it to work.

For some reason on the TX2500 the wacom module often doesn't kick in.  There is a simple workaround in Ubuntu:  you add "wacom" to "/etc/modules".  I assume Fedora has something similar or identical.  See step 7) in Section 1 on the first page HOW TO and post #3.

----------


## knipp21

i really like this how-to..very straight forward, but once i get to step 4 i get an error message saying


In file included from ./xf86Wacom.c:84:
./xf86Wacom.h:30:28: error: xf86Version.h: No such file or directory
make[2]: *** [xf86Wacom.o] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/robby/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src/xdrv'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/robby/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src'
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

this keeps me from going any further...can anyone help? i have the hp tx 2000 if that makes a difference

----------


## Favux

Hi knipp21,

Could you tell me which version of Ubuntu you are trying to install linuxwacom 0.8.2-2 on?  Is it Jaunty (9.04)?

----------


## knipp21

well...kinda...its linux mint 7 32bit...if im not mistaken its based off 9.04

----------


## Favux

Hi knipp21,

OK.  If it is based on Jaunty (9.04) then what you're running into is that 0.8.2-2 doesn't support the Xserver 1.6 that comes with Jaunty (and Mint 7?).

You'd need to compile at least linuxwacom 0.8.3-2 (or up) which do support Xserver 1.6.  But probably you can use gali98's HOW TO on getting things to work in Jaunty.  That's described in 1) in Jaunty Users near the top of the HOW TO on page 1 of this thread.  You'd want to check and see if your two default linuxwacom packages in the Mint 7 version of Synaptic Package Manager are 0.8.2-2 and installed.  Presumably they will be the same specially patched version of 0.8.2-2 present in the Jaunty repositories.  Patched to support Xserver 1.6 and HAL.

----------


## zikook

Hello again guys,
Just a small question-
When I rotate my screen, something happens to my stylus' calibration. It is inaccurate by only a half a centimeter or so.
A few days ago I saw that someone posted this problem, but I've spent about an hour looking for that post and couldn't find it.
If I try to calibrate (with wacompl) while the screen is rotated, I get lines drawn on the screen, like a screen refresh problem.
And when I rotate back the screen isn't calibrated for this rotation.
Am I supposed to have different .xinitrc files for each rotation?
(b/c if I'm not mistaken the calibration is written there too, right?)
Thanks for your help!

----------


## Favux

Hi Aaron,

You shouldn't need to recalibrate when rotated.  The coordinates wacomcpl stores in the .xinitrc should work for both orientations.  Since the .xinitrc runs last it's coordinates are the ones used.  So once you calibrate with wacomcpl you actually don't need the coordinates in the .fdi (or xorg.conf for that matter).  But they're good to have if something happens with running the .xinitrc on start up.

What you're describing sounds like the old video resizing quirk problem that was fixed a while ago.  So I'm guessing it has to do with your ATI driver.  Are you using the proprietary "fglrx"?  If so did you apply the aticonfig command in Appendix 1 here?:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...92#post6274392  Or are you using Compiz?  I know there was a recent kernel update for Jaunty, was there also a ATI driver ("fglrx") update?

----------


## knipp21

> Hi knipp21,
> 
> OK.  If it is based on Jaunty (9.04) then what you're running into is that 0.8.2-2 doesn't support the Xserver 1.6 that comes with Jaunty (and Mint 7?).
> 
> You'd need to compile at least linuxwacom 0.8.3-2 (or up) which do support Xserver 1.6.  But probably you can use gali98's HOW TO on getting things to work in Jaunty.  That's described in 1) in Jaunty Users near the top of the HOW TO on page 1 of this thread.  You'd want to check and see if your two default linuxwacom packages in the Mint 7 version of Synaptic Package Manager are 0.8.2-2 and installed.  Presumably they will be the same specially patched version of 0.8.2-2 present in the Jaunty repositories.  Patched to support Xserver 1.6 and HAL.


ok ill look into that...i just got on my comp again and when i accedentally tapped my screen, the mouse was moving..it only sees it as if im clicking when i use it, and its way off sync, but i have touchscreen working like 10% i guess one could say lol

----------


## Favux

Hi knipp21,

That sounds like Mint 7 has some default linuxwacom drivers installed.  So you need to figure out if in Mint 7 they are configured through the xorg.conf (Intrepid or earlier) or whether like Jaunty they use HAL/.fdi.  In which case you probably should use gali98's HOW TO on post #104.

----------


## knipp21

ok but it didnt do that stuff till i started the configure stuff in your how to..since i got to step 4 in yours, how do you sugest i start his? im kinda new to the code stuff and very new to this try at my touch screen...ive only had ubuntu for 6 months

----------


## Favux

Hi knipp21,

I'm guessing you got to step 5) and configure or make.  But the linuxwacom driver wasn't compiled and so you couldn't have done the make install.  Which means the default linuxwacom drivers should still be installed.  It might have been there all along or a reboot finally triggered something?

If your new and not sure take your time.  Read things through once or twice.  Do some research etc.  Once you're comfortable then proceed.  There's no rush.

For instance see if you can make sure if Mint 7 is based on Jaunty.  The 9.04 means April 2009.  And it came out at the end of April.  When did Mint 7 come out?  That kind of stuff.  You'll feel a lot more comfortable.

----------


## zikook

Hi Favux,
I'm using the open source driver (lsmod shows radeon is loaded not fglrx).
Also, I'm not using compiz.
I'm currently running 2.6.28-11. Should I try the new kernel? Will it make a difference?
Thanks.

----------


## Favux

Hi zikook,

I should have been clearer.  What I was asking was has this rotation problem been there all along or is it new?  If new can you correlate it to some recent change to your system?  That's what I was getting at with driver or kernel updates.

Not having Compiz eliminates it as the problem.  I guess I'm kind of stuck.  Since I don't know what's causing the problem I would just be making suggestions at "random".  Do you have any thoughts as to the cause?

If the problem has been there all along we could speculate it is due to the "radeon" driver.  In which case you could try the ATI proprietary driver.  Since you don't use Compiz, you won't have the rotation trouble that Compiz + "fglrx" has.  Or you could see if there is a "radeon" update available.  Maybe the changelog for it would be informative.

----------


## knipp21

> Hi knipp21,
> 
> I'm guessing you got to step 5) and configure or make.  But the linuxwacom driver wasn't compiled and so you couldn't have done the make install.  Which means the default linuxwacom drivers should still be installed.  It might have been there all along or a reboot finally triggered something?
> 
> If your new and not sure take your time.  Read things through once or twice.  Do some research etc.  Once you're comfortable then proceed.  There's no rush.
> 
> For instance see if you can make sure if Mint 7 is based on Jaunty.  The 9.04 means April 2009.  And it came out at the end of April.  When did Mint 7 come out?  That kind of stuff.  You'll feel a lot more comfortable.


ok i have done some research, i have found out that i am basically running 9.04 with some minor appearance differences.. my thing is i dont know where to go to calibrate my touch...so im just wondering what my first step should be...i think my computer is listed as a usb tablet..thank you for this help btw..this is the main reason i have switched to linux

----------


## Favux

Hi knipp21,

Good, that's what we needed to know.  So almost for sure Mint 7 is using the Jaunty repositories.  Since you have a TX2000 (like gali98 and myself) the following should work.

First use your equivalent of Synaptic Package Manager to make sure that the two Jaunty 0.8.2-2 linuxwacom packages are installed.  They are xserver-xorg-input-wacom and wacom-tools.  Search wacom.  If not install them.

Then go to gali98's HOW TO on post #104 on this thread here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...038949&page=11  Read it through a few times.  Then follow the instructions exactly.  Better to copy and paste the commands rather than type them in the terminal.

There's some more stuff about using wacomcpl in Section 3 in the HOW TO on the first page of this thread.  Plus a link to the Rotation HOW TO.

That should do it.  When you're done you should have a functioning TX2000 on linux.

Good luck!

----------


## knipp21

> Hi knipp21,
> 
> Good, that's what we needed to know.  So almost for sure Mint 7 is using the Jaunty repositories.  Since you have a TX2000 (like gali98 and myself) the following should work.
> 
> First use your equivalent of Synaptic Package Manager to make sure that the two Jaunty 0.8.2-2 linuxwacom packages are installed.  They are xserver-xorg-input-wacom and wacom-tools.  Search wacom.  If not install them.
> 
> Then go to gali98's HOW TO on post #104 on this thread here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...038949&page=11  Read it through a few times.  Then follow the instructions exactly.  Better to copy and paste the commands rather than type them in the terminal.
> 
> There's some more stuff about using wacomcpl in Section 3 in the HOW TO on the first page of this thread.  Plus a link to the Rotation HOW TO.
> ...


ok thank you very much...i ran your how to with 0.8.3-6 and set up has worked...i got to the point where i ran wacomcpl and it showed no input devices..i will do his how to now and let you know how that goes
once again thank you very much

----------


## Favux

Hi knipp21,

Oops!  Important information there.

We could mess around with 0.8.3-6 and see if we can get it working with xorg.conf since you've successfully compiled it.

But to use the default Jaunty 0.8.2-2 drivers and gali98's HOW TO you first need to uninstall 0.8.3-6.

First type these two commands in a terminal:


```
sudo apt-get install wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
sudo apt-get purge wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
```

Then change directory into the unpacked 0.8.3-6 linuxwacom tar you used.  Then change directory into the "prebuilt" folder.  Then in a terminal:


```
sudo ./uninstall
```

Then go to "/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko" where "uname -r" is your current kernel; 2.6.28-?.  You could probably delete the wacom.ko you find there but to be sure move it somewhere safe and rename it.  If you need the 0.8.2-2 linuxwacom packages' wacom.ko you can get it by reinstalling your kernel's "linux-image" (it has the kernel modules) in Synaptics.  But you shouldn't because gali98's HOW TO has you installing the 0.8.3-5 wacom.ko.  Reboot.  Go to Synaptics and reinstall the 0.8.2-2 xserver-xorg-input-wacom and wacom-tools.

----------


## knipp21

> Hi knipp21,
> 
> Oops!  Important information there.
> 
> We could mess around with 0.8.3-6 and see if we can get it working with xorg.conf since you've successfully compiled it.
> 
> But to use the default Jaunty 0.8.2-2 drivers and gali98's HOW TO you first need to uninstall 0.8.3-6.
> 
> First type these two commands in a terminal:
> ...


ok but before i do this...i have finished the how to that gali98 did and it works...only thing is it recognises it as a click when my finger touches the screen...in vista i get that little mouse that lets me pick...can this be done in ubuntu? (like so if you press hard its a click or something) also i do not at this moment have a stylus...the ones for this computer cost like $40..this is out of my budget for my comp till school starts back lol

----------


## Favux

Hi knipp21,

You don't have to do the stuff in post #452 above if things are working.  If you mix versions of linuxwacom drivers and wacom-tools then often wacomcpl and other things don't work, up to X breaking (desktop won't start).  When you compile and install programs or drivers Synaptic Package Manager isn't aware that they're installed.  The first HOW TO on the first page uninstalls whatever linuxwacom you have installed, but gali98's HOW TO on post #104 doesn't because you're compiling and installing just the wacom.ko.

No linuxwacom doesn't have the little mouse.  So it's going to be tough without a stylus.  Interface isn't really sized for touch.  Fingernail will work better than finger tip.

----------


## knipp21

> Hi knipp21,
> 
> You don't have to do the stuff in post #452 above if things are working.  If you mix versions of linuxwacom drivers and wacom-tools then often wacomcpl and other things don't work, up to X breaking (desktop won't start).
> 
> No linuxwacom doesn't have the little mouse.  So it's going to be tough without a stylus.  Interface isn't really sized for touch.  Fingernail will work better than finger tip.


yeah ive noticed  :Sad:  o well...do you know of any good apps for it though? like an onscreen keyboard and maybe a replacement for ms office one note?

----------


## Favux

Hi knipp21,

Be sure to read my edit to the post above.

You'll want CellWriter and Xournal.  Available through Synaptics.

----------


## knipp21

Ok! awesome! i love both! is the a virtual keyboard? and is the setup for the ratating screen straightforward? i want to set that up too

----------


## Favux

Hi knipp21,

I made the Rotation HOW TO as straight forward as I could.  You'll probably want to use method 1 or 3.

----------


## knipp21

> Hi knipp21,
> 
> I made the Rotation HOW TO as straight forward as I could.  You'll probably want to use method 1 or 3.


ok i will look at them...umm when i restart my computer i lose calibration..i did the steps in the how-to but its apparently not saving it...i can live with this just wondering if i can fix it

----------


## Favux

Hi knipp21,

If you did the steps in Section 3 in the HOW TO on the first page you probably didn't make .xinitrc executable.  Use your file browser to go to it (be sure to click on hidden files in View) and check it's properties.  See if it's executable.

----------


## knipp21

> Hi knipp21,
> 
> If you did the steps in Section 3 in the HOW TO on the first page you probably didn't make .xinitrc executable.  Use your file browser to go to it (be sure to click on hidden files in View) and check it's properties.  See if it's executable.


i did right before this part...how do i do this..i dont know what to type..

Then go to System->Preferences->Sessions and click on add and for the command write "~/.xinitrc" (without the quotes). And title it Wacom Tablet Calibration Settings or whatever you like.

In Jaunty go to System->Preferences->Startup Applications and click on add and for the command write
"sh /home/yourusername/.xinitrc" (without the quotes).

Now check the file "xinitrc" in "/etc/X11/xinit/". Everything in it should be commented out. If you see:
Code:

# invoke global X session script
. /etc/X11/Xsession

comment it out like so:
Code:

# invoke global X session script
#. /etc/X11/Xsession

This will prevent a "loop" or other oddities when you reboot or restart X.

----------


## knipp21

haha nvm i just got it...well i say that but i was wrong..i did all i just said i didnt know how to do..i restarted my comp and it still lost calibration near the corners

----------


## Favux

Hi knipp21,

I think it's hard to be sure with touch.  With the stylus the calibration would be more accurate (it's smaller).  It may be it's actually applying.  You could also reassign the stylus button and see if the reassignment is preserved through  a reboot.  So maybe don't get too hung up on it right now.  You could look at the .xinitrc (right click:  open in text editor) and see if touch coordinates are there.  You can also set up a launcher, like the Rotation HOW TO shows you for a rotation script, for the .xinitrc.

----------


## knipp21

haha ok..thats a little over my head lol i will slowly do this cause im ok recalibrating it at this point lol, i will get that screen to work, but my qs on that i will post there..thank you very much for helping me to get this working..this was the one thing keeping me in vista..now with xournal..i wont have to!

----------


## Favux

Hi knipp21,

You're welcome.

Don't worry about it "being over your head".  You're just suffering from information overload.  Take it easy, take a breath.  Come back and reread things in a day or two.  It'll all start making sense.   :Smile:

----------


## knipp21

> Hi knipp21,
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Don't worry about it "being over your head".  You're just suffering from information overload.  Take it easy, take a breath.  Come back and reread things in a day or two.  It'll all start making sense.


yea lol..i just mostly have to get used to so much command line...not something i had much of in windows..but overall i still prefer this..this project was the first i did only with help from forums..one thing i wish could be done would be a gui and a .deb install for this and rotate screen lol, but i know thats a ton of work so i am happy with this

----------


## knipp21

just wondering...but will i have to go through this everytime i update my ubuntu...like when gloria 8 comes out in november? or 9.10?

----------


## Favux

Hi knipp21,

Yes, until the default linuxwacom in the distro does everything you want.  Actually you have to recompile the wacom.ko with every kernel and/or kernel header update that comes through.  Because the updates "break" it.  So once every three to six weeks or so.

It takes me around 5 minutes to recompile so no big deal.  After you run through it once or twice more you'll be amazed how fast you get.  You do have to pay attention, but now you know what you need to pay attention to.

----------


## Ganoes Paran

I need help here =( I feel like i'm doing something wrong but I do not know. Please someone help me here..

I followed the instructions on page 11 and i installed the packages, and the libraries and i also did the sudo apt-get update and so on

i downloaded the linuxwacom file who's link was wsupplied and managed to make a valid wacom.ko file and i moved it to the module directory and i checked to see if 's there and so on.

so i followed all the steps in section 1 and it seemed to work alright and so i restarted my comp....

and it loads back up in ubuntu after restarting, and my tablet still doesn't work, doesn't react to my pen motion, nothing.

i did the Fdi file as well afterwords but still, no luck. I'm totally lost i have no idea what i'm suppose to do =\ if someone could help me I would really appreciate it

also my tablet was connected to the comp during this entire time (cause i was photoshoping in vista earlier and dual-booted to ubuntu and started this) so was that a possible problem?

my msn is Jglitcher@live.com if someone would want to do more 1to 1 and faster talking me through this process

I really like ubuntu, and I realyl don't want to keep restarting my comp inorder to jsut yuse photoshop with my tablet... so can someone help?

thanks in advance.....

----------


## Favux

Hi Ganoes Paran,

It sounds like you have a Wacom external graphics tablet.  Could you tell me what type?

----------


## goude81

Hello Favux

First of all thank you for the *HowTo* on Intuos 4. I followed the steps and managed to install my tablet. 
The problem I have has to do with pressure sensitivity. The pen is not very smooth. 

When I run 

```
wacomcpl
```

 there nothing under *select device*
Please see below my *xorg.conf* file


```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Fri Jan 11 14:26:48 PST 2008

# Xorg configuration created by system-config-display

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Multihead layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    Option         "Xinerama" "off"
    Option         "Clone" "on"
        InputDevice    "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"    # Added
    InputDevice    "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"    # Added
    InputDevice    "cursor"    "SendCoreEvents"    # Added
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection
###################
Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "stylus"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"   # USB ONLY
  Option        "Type"          "stylus"
  Option        "USB"           "on"                  # USB ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "eraser"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"   # USB ONLY
  Option        "Type"          "eraser"
  Option        "USB"           "on"                  # USB ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "cursor"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"   # USB ONLY
  Option        "Type"          "cursor"
  Option        "USB"           "on"                  # USB ONLY
EndSection



#################
Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "gb"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:
 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:
 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName      "LCD Panel 800x600"
    HorizSync       31.5 - 37.9
    VertRefresh     40.0 - 70.0
    Option         "dpms"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    BoardName      "GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "Videocard Vendor"
    BoardName      "nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)]"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "True"
    Option         "MetaModes" "nvidia-auto-select, nvidia-auto-select"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       24
        Modes      "1280x1024" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x960" "1280x800" "1280x800" "1152x864" "1152x864" "1024x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "800x600" "640x480" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "True"
    Option         "MetaModes" "nvidia-auto-select, nvidia-auto-select"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       24
        Modes      "1280x1024"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```



Have I missed anything? Any suggestions please?

Thank you

----------


## Ganoes Paran

aye Favux. I have an intuos4 medium, awesome tablet if i may add =)

I also have this small problem:



```
ganoes@ganoes-desktop:~$ wacomcpl

The program 'wacomcpl' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
sudo apt-get install wacom-tools
bash: wacomcpl: command not found

ganoes@ganoes-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install wacom-tools

Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
wacom-tools is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.

ganoes@ganoes-desktop:~$
```

so uhmm, wtf....

And here's my xorg.conf file:


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
    DefaultDepth    24
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load    "glx"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
    Driver    "nvidia"
    Option    "NoLogo"    "True"
EndSection
```

that might be an isue but i dunno, i'm an newbie after all. also how can you edit/save the xorg.conf?

----------


## Favux

Hi Ganoes Paran and goude81,

First let me say welcome to Ubuntu!

If you are setting up the Intuos4 in Jaunty it looks like you both may have found gali98's HOW TO on post #104 without the proper background.  You are using his HOW TO only to compile the 0.8.3-x wacom.ko and copy (cp) it into place.  That's all!

Where you should have started from is the Intous4 thread here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1120029&page=7  We finally figured out how to get the Intous4 to work in Jaunty (mostly sanette) and I posted a summary of how to do it in post #63.  There is a lot of good information in that thread.  I think you will want to look at ceridwen's post #95 and Animone's post # 129.  Although Junkyard Sam just found an error in one of Animone's commands on post #146.  Which is why you should use gali98's.

Basically after installing just the 0.8.3-x wacom.ko (and keeping the rest of the Jaunty default 0.8.2-2 linuxwacom packages) you want to install the external graphics table .fdi.  That is on post #176 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967147&page=18  Not gali98's .fdi.  That thread is Loic2's Wacom graphics tablet thread.  The associated wiki is here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom

Then you want to setup wacomcpl.  That is described in Section 3 of the HOW TO on the first page first post of this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949  Then you can go to shatterblasts post #188 on Loic2's Wacom thread, where the .fdi is.  That plus ceridwen's post #95 will show you how to set up the buttons etc.

Ganoes Paran:  Hard to tell where you are.  So read this and see if it applies to you.  What might be happening is that sometimes the wacom.ko doesn't kick in in some set ups.  So go to the first HOW TO on the first page of this thread and see step 7) in Section 1.  It's possible for your set up to recognize the kernel module "wacom" (the wacom.ko you compiled) you may need to add "wacom" to "/etc/modules" as in post #3.  But try the other stuff first.


goude81:  I'm not sure which version of Ubuntu you are using.  Is it Jaunty (9.10)?  Or earlier?  I ask because in Jaunty you really don't need to use the xorg.conf anymore.  Which HOW TO did you follow?

If you've successfully installed your tablet then wacomcpl should show you selections.  You would click on stylus and then select Feel and adjust smoothness.  Since you don't see stylus something isn't right, so review what I said above and see if that helps.

----------


## Ganoes Paran

Alright so this is what i did

i went into the linuxwacom-0.8.2-2 folder (downloaded from linuxwacom) and i went into prebuilt, ran uninstall, then i ran install. (i shortly checked right afterword in terminal "wacomcpl" and it worked this time =) but no devices were there...)

anyays after that i went into the linuxwacom-0.8.3-5 folder, i ran sudo ./configure --enable-wacom

then i ran sudo make

checked in src/2.6.28 for the wacom.ko file and yea it was there

i then did comand 
sudo cp ./src/2.6.28/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
to copy it and that all worked

seemed like everything was going normal...

rebooted, launched into ubuntu, no responce from tablet, wacomcpl didnt' pic it up

so then i edited the etc/modules file you said and added wacom there

saved it and rebooted, but no responce from tablet and wacomcpl shows nothing.

maybe this helps out?

also note my tablet was plugged in during this entire time, is it suppose to be unplugged or what?

thanks in advance!

----------


## Favux

Hi Ganoes Paran,

Good that's enough information for me to see where you are going wrong.

First, unless you want to use the xorg.conf and give up hotplugging you do not want to compile the linuxwacom drivers.  Second linuxwacom 0.8.2-2 does not support Xserver 1.6 so it will not work in Jaunty.  You would need to use at least 0.8.3-2 to succesfully compile and install in Jaunty.

If you plan on using HAL/.fdi you want to keep the default Jaunty 0.8.2-2 linuxwacom packages.  They have been specially patched to work with Xserver 1.6 and HAL.  So you need to uninstall everything and redownload the 0.8.2-2 packages through Synaptic Packag Manager.  Then compile the 0.8.3-5 (0.8.3-2 and up would work) wacom.ko and copy it into place.  Then go to post #176 and install the usb external graphics tablet .fdi.  After a reboot you should now be able to use wacomcpl as per Section 3.

I hope this helps getting things going.  Sorry for the extra work you've done.  But I bet you've learned some stuff.

----------


## Ganoes Paran

Alrighty, here's some updates

So i did what you said and yes, it is now recognizing my tablet however when i click something the mouse "freezes" and i have to flip the pen over to continue, but the same happens on the other side

also pen's in mouse mode not pen mode

and lastly, wacomcpl is gone again lol, not only that but sudo apt-get install wacom-tools says that it's alreaddy installed....

any more help would be appreciated and thanks for helping me out so far =) and yea, I did learn new things =)

----------


## Favux

Hi Ganoes Paran,

Bad news, we haven't been able to get the Wacom mouse working right for the Intous4 in Jaunty yet.  The last few pages on the Intuos4 thread I linked above discuss that.  By the way it might be better if you continued your posts on that thread.  More help available.

Please check through Synaptic Package Manager that you have the 0.8.2-2 linuxwacom packages installed:  xserver-xorg-input-wacom and wacom-tools.  Use "wacom" in search.

For wacomcpl let's see the output with:


```
xsetwacom list
```

and


```
xinput --list
```

----------


## Ganoes Paran

no you mis understood when i said "Mouse Mode" i didn't meant to say that i'm using the mouse, but i meant to say that the pen acts as a mouse. like you move the cursor, and when you lift the pen up and move to a location and place it back down, the cursor doesn't "jump" to the pens locaation but it acts like a mouse instead I.E. stays still and waits for you to move it

ok well:

xsetwacomlist: 


```
ganoes@ganoes-desktop:~/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-5$ xsetwacom list

The program 'xsetwacom' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
sudo apt-get install wacom-tools
bash: xsetwacom: command not found
```


xinput --list:


```
ganoes@ganoes-desktop:~/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-5t$ xinput --list

"Virtual core pointer"    id=0    [XPointer]
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"    id=1    [XKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Apple, Inc Apple Keyboard"    id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Apple, Inc Apple Keyboard"    id=3    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"    id=4    [XExtensionPointer]
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
"Logitech Logitech USB Optical Mouse"    id=5    [XExtensionPointer]
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
"Wacom Intuos4 6x9"    id=6    [XExtensionPointer]
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 44704
        Resolution is 10000
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 27940
        Resolution is 10000
```


Also:



```
ganoes@ganoes-desktop:~/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.3-5$ sudo apt-get install wacom-tools

[sudo] password for ganoes: 

Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
wacom-tools is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
```

=\

----------


## knipp21

> Hi knipp21,
> 
> Yes, until the default linuxwacom in the distro does everything you want.  Actually you have to recompile the wacom.ko with every kernel and/or kernel header update that comes through.  Because the updates "break" it.  So once every three to six weeks or so.
> 
> It takes me around 5 minutes to recompile so no big deal.  After you run through it once or twice more you'll be amazed how fast you get.  You do have to pay attention, but now you know what you need to pay attention to.


so when linux mint 8/ubuntu 9.10 come out, just redo post 104? ill prolly do a fresh install to get a 64 bit edition...will that change anythin?

i wont be doint thins till november so itll be a while till i need to worry about it

----------


## Favux

Hi knipp21,

That's right.  Except there will probably be a few kernel updates so you will get some practice.  Of course you could decline any of the kernel and/or kernel header updates.


Hi Ganoes Paran,

The good news is your tablet is being recognized.  In xinput it is being called:


```
"Wacom Intuos4 6x9"    id=6    [XExtensionPointer]
```

So the wacom.ko and linuxwacom drivers may be functional.  The name "Wacom Intuos4 6x9" indicates the new 10-wacom.fdi in post #176 is not correctly installed.  It is what HAL is calling your stylus.  Do you have wacom entries in your xorg.conf or a custom_wacom.fdi installed?  You should have neither.

Why are you doing the xsetwacom and xinput commands in your unpacked 0.8.3-5 tar?  Change directory back to Desktop (cd .).  You do not need to keep the terminal you compiled in continously open.  Once you've copied the wacom.ko in place you can close it.  Open a fresh terminal if needed for xinput, or if you need to go back into the unpacked tar, etc.

Why are you apt-getting wacom-tools through your unpacked 0.8.3-5 tar?  Where did I tell you to do that?  I've asked you at least twice to checked that the default Jaunty 0.8.2-2 packages are installed through Synaptic Package Manager.  You still haven't told me if they are installed or not.  Again, all you want from the 0.8.3-5 compile is the wacom.ko.

Somehow you are failing to understand what I am asking you to do.  You need to stop and reread the posts and follow the links and read them.  I realize you are eager to have things working, but you need slow down until you understand what it is you need to do.

I'm hoping you haven't messed up your install too badly.

----------


## galenwilcox

:Wave: hello everyone, i am very new to linux and very new to forums i hope i an in the right place. WELL here is my question: how do i "install the screen rotation script in the screen rotation tutorial & how do i attach it to the buttons on the monitor. also i tried to install the wacomrotate download and i keep getting the error saying " Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libxi6" COULD anyone tell me how to get around this. FYI i am on a tx2510us running hardy 8.04 i now have the stylus touch and eraser all working and they show up in the wacomcfg box when the tool pops up. i am BRAND new to this so please do think i would be offendend by the simplest of instructions. I am using the ATI propietary driver becasuse it looks so much better with that one, is their a way to use the other ubuntu video drive and make the screen look great. Just wondering.

Also, i was on jaunty and had a hard time getting the stylus and eraser to show up in wacomcfg. also if i have to edit any files could you please tell me the commands to get the pages to pop up. THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL OF YOUR HELP AND HARD WORK.

----------


## Favux

Hi galenwilcox,

Welcome to Ubuntu!

Nice job getting everything setup in Hardy with the xorg.conf.

What the error message means is that the library libxi6 isn't present (or is too old).  That's what lib means:  library.  So you can search in Sytem>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager with "libxi6" and see if it is installed.  If not install it.

Otherwise method 1 should work for you.  In "Now with the preliminaries out of the way let's get down to rotating" step 1 means either right click on the Desktop and choose Create Document>Empty File or Applications>Accesories>Text Editor.  Either way then name it ".name.sh", where name is what you want to call the script.  Maybe "rotation" or whatever.  And continue.

Since you are working on rotation you probably should post on the Rotation HOW TO:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996830

I hope this helps.

----------


## Ganoes Paran

> Hi knipp21,
> 
> That's right.  Except there will probably be a few kernel updates so you will get some practice.  Of course you could decline any of the kernel and/or kernel header updates.
> 
> 
> Hi Ganoes Paran,
> 
> The good news is your tablet is being recognized.  In xinput it is being called:
> 
> ...


Ok, let me tell you what I did....

I went to synaptic, uninstalled and reinstalled Jaunty 0.8.2-2. then i went into 0.8.3-5 to compile wacom.ko and i moved it to the correct location. I was following everything correctly so far, so no worries

I just remained in the 0.8.3-5 directory because, as far it is to my knowledge, xsetwacom and xinput would have no effect on the folder as I am running a differnt application that is not related to my folder. If i changed directory to desktop and runned those two commands, the same effect follows as when i did it in the folder.

"Why are you apt-getting wacom-tools through your unpacked 0.8.3-5 tar" It really doesn't matter where i'm apt-getting it because it's just downlaoding files, installs, then delees the files (hopefully) if it doesn't delete the files, I don't see how it would effect the folder and the like (though there might be an occurence of having the same names as another..) anyways, i opened a new termnial cd ~/Desktop and ran it there too, same thing.

so all in all, I follwed the instructions perfectly up to the point. and really, i did do it perfectly cause there was no "now change you directory to desktop and get out of the unpacked 0.8.3-5 folder" or something of the like...

anyways here's my xorg.conf:



```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
    DefaultDepth    24
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load    "glx"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
    Driver    "nvidia"
    Option    "NoLogo"    "True"
EndSection
```

and I do not think i have a custom .fdi file.

hope this helps out more =)

oh and for some reason the mouse (the actual mouse, not pen in mouse mode) works on the pad quite well. however the "z" feature of it doesn't really work butother then that it's working quite well. maybe that might help out?

----------


## knipp21

[QUOTE=Favux;7579297]Hi knipp21,

That's right.  Except there will probably be a few kernel updates so you will get some practice.  Of course you could decline any of the kernel and/or kernel header updates.


i could, and i though about doing that, but i would reall like to install 9.10 as a 64 bit install, im only 32 bit right now and overall just like the other one more  :Wink:

----------


## Favux

Hi knipp21,

64 bit shouldn't be a problem.  Hopefully you've kept notes and saved any relevant files.  You've done it once so second time should be easier.  Have fun!


Hi Ganoes Paran,

Hmmm... Confusion reigns!

xorg.conf looks fine.

My concern is that you have to have the same version for the linuxwacom drivers and wacom-tools otherwise things don't work, act bizarre, or can break X.  If your system has remnants of a different version of linuxwacom still installed that can also mess things up.  That's what I'm worried about.  But you are sure things are cleaned up.  Other than the 0.8.3-5 wacom.ko only the 0.8.2-2 xorg-xserver-input-wacom and wacom-tools from the Jaunty repository are installed.

So let's see if the 0.8.3-5 kernel driver (wacom.ko) is in place and active.  Try:


```
dmesg | grep [Ww]acom
```

and


```
lsmod
```

and


```
modinfo -d wacom
```

and see if "wacom" is there.

Also please attach to your next post the complete contents of your "10-wacom.fdi" in "/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/".

----------


## knipp21

[QUOTE=Favux;7583022]Hi knipp21,

64 bit shouldn't be a problem.  Hopefully you've kept notes and saved any relevant files.  You've done it once so second time should be easier.  Have fun!


well with the first setup i did i used a mix of your how to and post 104 so notes dont really help me lol, but my 2nd will be easier cause i will try 104 first to get the one both of you said works for this computer, and as always, thanks to the wonderful community of ubuntu, i can always come back here for help  :Smile:

----------


## Ganoes Paran

> Hi Ganoes Paran,
> 
> Hmmm... Confusion reigns!
> 
> xorg.conf looks fine.
> 
> My concern is that you have to have the same version for the linuxwacom drivers and wacom-tools otherwise things don't work, act bizarre, or can break X.  If your system has remnants of a different version of linuxwacom still installed that can also mess things up.  That's what I'm worried about.  But you are sure things are cleaned up.  Other than the 0.8.3-5 wacom.ko only the 0.8.2-2 xorg-xserver-input-wacom and wacom-tools from the Jaunty repository are installed.
> 
> So let's see if the 0.8.3-5 kernel driver (wacom.ko) is in place and active.  Try:
> ...


yea, tel lme about it, i'm confused as well =(

dmesg | grep [Ww]acom:



```
ganoes@ganoes-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep [Ww]acom

[   10.164003] input: Wacom Intuos4 6x9 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/input/input7
[   10.196165] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
[   10.196374] wacom: v1.49-pc-1:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver
```


lsmod:



```
ganoes@ganoes-desktop:~$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by
aes_i586               15744  1 
aes_generic            35880  1 aes_i586
nls_iso8859_1          12032  1 
nls_cp437              13696  1 
vfat                   18816  1 
fat                    58272  1 vfat
binfmt_misc            16776  1 
ppdev                  15620  0 
bridge                 56340  0 
stp                    10500  1 bridge
bnep                   20224  2 
vboxnetadp             90216  0 
vboxnetflt             96904  0 
vboxdrv               131880  1 vboxnetflt
input_polldev          11912  0 
video                  25360  0 
output                 11008  1 video
joydev                 18368  0 
wacom                  28680  0 
lp                     17156  0 
parport                42220  2 ppdev,lp
arc4                    9856  2 
ecb                    10752  2 
snd_hda_intel         434100  3 
snd_pcm_oss            46336  0 
snd_mixer_oss          22656  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                82948  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss
snd_seq_dummy          10756  0 
snd_seq_oss            37760  0 
snd_seq_midi           14336  0 
snd_rawmidi            29696  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event     15104  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
snd_seq                56880  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
snd_timer              29704  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device         14988  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
rt73usb                33412  0 
nvidia               7233756  36 
snd                    62628  15 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
crc_itu_t              10112  1 rt73usb
pcspkr                 10496  0 
psmouse                61972  0 
agpgart                42696  1 nvidia
soundcore              15200  1 snd
snd_page_alloc         16904  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
i2c_nforce2            14980  0 
rt2x00usb              18688  1 rt73usb
rt2x00lib              37888  2 rt73usb,rt2x00usb
led_class              12036  1 rt2x00lib
hid_apple              14336  0 
mac80211              217464  2 rt2x00usb,rt2x00lib
usb_storage            99520  1 
usbhid                 42336  0 
cfg80211               38288  2 rt2x00lib,mac80211
serio_raw              13316  0 
ohci1394               38576  0 
ieee1394               94660  1 ohci1394
forcedeth              61712  0 
fbcon                  46112  0 
tileblit               10752  1 fbcon
font                   16384  1 fbcon
bitblit                13824  1 fbcon
softcursor              9984  1 bitblit
```

and  modinfo -d wacom:



```
ganoes@ganoes-desktop:~$ modinfo -d wacom

USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver
USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver
```

Hmm, on modinfo -d wacom, it shows two copies of my tablet. is it possible that those are making confusoin in the system? or is it that ones the pen and the other is the mouse?

and here's 10-wacom.fdi:



```
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="serial">
      <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf001;WACf002;WACf003;WACf004;WACf005;WACf006;WACf007;WACf008;WACf009;WACf00a;WACf00b;WACf00c;FUJ02e5">
        <append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">input</append>
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.ForceDevice" type="string">ISDV4</merge>
        <merge key="input.device" type="copy_property">serial.device</merge>
        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
        <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <match key="@info.parent:pnp.id" contains_outof="WACf008;WACf009">
          <!-- Serial tablets with touch capabilities -->
          <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
```

hope this solves everything hopefully! thanks so much for your help so far Favux, I realyl appreciate it =)

----------


## Favux

Hi Ganoes Paran,

You are welcome.  I appreciate you hanging in there.

The wacom kernel driver is present.

We have found the problem!

The 10-wacom.fdi you posted is a truncated (incomplete) version of the default Jaunty 10-wacom.fdi.  And what's there is for a serial tablet, not your usb Intuos4.

So go to post #176 and install the new modified 10-wacom.fdi for usb tablets:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967147&page=18

My fingers are crossed.

----------


## Ganoes Paran

ahh, thank you so much, it works now! I love you! (though not in a homosexual sort of way  :Capital Razz: )

though wacomcpl still doesn't work...

ah well, remembering about what you said about 0.8.2-2 and synaptic, i went, uninstalled it, and reinstalled it nd it works now (though "pad" option doesn't work in wacomcpl, any reson why? or it isn't implemented yet?)

anyways, pens works in pen mode, mouse is alright (though i use a regular usb mouse) and all in all, it works great

thank you so much Favux for your time helping me out on this, I really appreciate it =)

----------


## Favux

Hi Ganoes Paran,

Outstanding!  Ta da!

Now go back and read post #473.  Make sure you've set up wacomcpl as per Section 3 on the first page.  And ceridwen's post #95 on the Intous4 thread should get your pad going.

----------


## galenwilcox

Hello Favux r u there,

i am trying to install the wacom on my tx2510us in jaunty this time, the problem is that it says the if i update then i have to "compile the module " THAT is what i dont know how to do and that is why when i run configure enable wacom it wont work. could you please tell me how or point me in the right direction... 

THANK YOU SO MUCH

----------


## Favux

Hi galenwilcox,

That's what section 1 in gali98's HOW TO on post #104 is for.  It compiles the usb kernel driver/module wacom.ko.  See:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...038949&page=11  Just follow the HOW TO's instructions exactly.

----------


## galenwilcox

favux, i am following the instruction EXACTY how they are written i am copying and pasting the commands, i have tried gali98s tutorial on compiling the module and when i get to the  ".configure --enable -then   the    make"  it will not work .. on his in the terminal it pops up and says remember if you update kernels module will not start... i also tried yours and on the same step it says the same thing.. i tried copying the whole terminal but i couldnt uplaod it because it was to large, so i just copied the bottom up till i hit the limit. on hardy the steps did not fail. when i do the command it says somthing like didrecty not found. i have tried the linux wacom project but it is far to confusing for me..

please can you help me i know that i am coping the full commands, i have tried over 50 times. and it will not start or make.. i can download , then extract and all of that and if i look in the src folder they are no wacom.ko file in there. FYI i am on jaunty on a HP tx2510us.. THANKS

----------


## Favux

Hi galenwilcox,

Sorry to hear that.  I don't know what you mean by:



> when i get to the ".configure --enable -then the make" it will not work .. on his in the terminal it pops up and says remember if you update kernels module will not start...


You would have to show me the error message.  You shouldn't have done my HOW TO, that's for installing the linuxwacom drivers, not just for getting the wacom.ko to replace the 0.8.2-2 wacom.ko Jaunty has.

So I think things are messed up pretty bad.  We have an emergency HOW TO for your situation.  Please give this in post #270 a try:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...038949&page=27

Just be sure to change 0.8.3-4 to 0.8.3-5 each time you encounter it.  If you followed his current HOW TO you should have been using 0.8.3-5.  You may want to copy the commands you have to change into a text editor and change them there before copy and pasting them into the terminal.

If after the second reboot at the end things aren't working check Synaptic Package Manager.  Search "wacom" (without the quotes).  Make sure the two 0.8.2-2 linuxwacom packages are installed:  xserver-xorg-input-wacom and wacom-tools.  If they are both installed uninstall them and then reinstall them.  Reboot again.

Good luck!

----------


## galenwilcox

Favux, PERFECT all in wacomcpl graphic...AWESOME

THANKS

----------


## Favux

Hi galenwilcox,

OK, here's where you went wrong on the file you uploaded.  I guess it was on my HOW TO.  Your line reads:


```
shawn@laptop:~/Desktop$ cd linuxwacom-0.8.2-2./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
```

That's two commands strung together.  First command:


```
cd linuxwacom-0.8.2-2
```

which changes directory into the upacked 0.8.2-2 tar.  Second command on a new line should be:


```
./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
```

which configures the unpacked 0.8.2-2 source code to get it ready for the next command:


```
make
```

Do you see the difference?  Since you don't want linuxwacom 0.8.2-2 its a good thing you couldn't make or install it!   :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi galenwilcox,

Awesome!  You did it!  Way to go.  So you're not so much of a newbie anymore, are you?  Nice job.

----------


## knipp21

just wondering, but when this is done should my restricted driver be disabled? like when i go to hardware drivers, no graphics one are enabled..

----------


## Favux

Hi knipp21,

You have a TX2000, correct?  At least in Ubuntu we are using the Nvidia proprietary drivers without a problem.  If you want to use them see if you can activate the appropriate one in Hardware Drivers.  The right one should say recommended.

----------


## knipp21

> Hi knipp21,
> 
> You have a TX2000, correct?  At least in Ubuntu we are using the Nvidia proprietary drivers without a problem.  If you want to use them see if you can activate the appropriate one in Hardware Drivers.  The right one should say recommended.



when i tried to i got this error:  Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid.

----------


## Favux

Hi knipp21,

That's a new one on me.  A Jaunty thing?  I think there is suppose to be some nvidia settings-config option, but if you can't install you probably don't have access.  Nothing in System>Administration that says Nvidia settings?  Is Jockey (Hardware Drivers) messed up somehow?

You may have to post in Multimedia & Video with your details.  Version of Ubuntu, Nvidia card, etc.  It's probably something simple.

----------


## gali98

knipp21 - You could upload your xorg.conf (/etc/X11/xorg.conf) for us to check to see if anything is wrong with it...
I have read over all the posts in the last week pretty quickly, but I am pretty sure you have a tx2000z (like Favux and I. Just to make sure, check the label on the bottom. The front will lie sometimes )
and you used my tutorial with fdi to get your tablet working... If this is the case, to enable restricted drivers, all you would have to do is use my xorg.conf (which I have uploaded below.)
If you are not absolutely sure, then just upload yours and we can have a looky at it.  :Smile: 
Kory

----------


## knipp21

> knipp21 - You could upload your xorg.conf (/etc/X11/xorg.conf) for us to check to see if anything is wrong with it...
> I have read over all the posts in the last week pretty quickly, but I am pretty sure you have a tx2000z (like Favux and I. Just to make sure, check the label on the bottom. The front will lie sometimes )
> and you used my tutorial with fdi to get your tablet working... If this is the case, to enable restricted drivers, all you would have to do is use my xorg.conf (which I have uploaded below.)
> If you are not absolutely sure, then just upload yours and we can have a looky at it. 
> Kory


this is what mine says...

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option "DontZap" "False"
EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"
#Driver "wacom"
#Identifier "stylus"
#Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom" # USB ONLY?
#Option "Type" "stylus"
#Option "USB" "on" # USB ONLY
#EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"
#Driver "wacom"
#Identifier "eraser"
#Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom" # USB ONLY?
#Option "Type" "eraser"
#Option "USB" "on" # USB ONLY
#EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier "Configured Video Device"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Option		"RandRRotation"  "on"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Configured Screen Device"
	DefaultDepth	24
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	InputDevice   "stylus"  "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice   "eraser"  "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice   "cursor"  "SendCoreEvents"	# For non-LCD tablets only
	InputDevice   "pad"  "SendCoreEvents"	# For Intuos3/CintiqV5/Graphire4/Bamboo tablets
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
#	InputDevice	"stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
#	InputDevice	"eraser"	"SendCoreEvents"
EndSection
Section "InputDevice"
	Driver        "wacom"
	Identifier    "stylus"
	Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom" # USB ONLY?
	Option        "Type"          "stylus"
	Option        "USB"           "on"               # USB ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver        "wacom"
	Identifier    "eraser"
	Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom" # USB ONLY?
	Option        "Type"          "eraser"
	Option        "USB"           "on"               # USB ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver        "wacom"
	Identifier    "cursor"
	Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom" # USB ONLY?
	Option        "Type"          "cursor"
	Option        "USB"           "on"               # USB ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver        "wacom"
	Identifier    "pad"
	Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/wacom"    # USB ONLY
	Option        "Type"          "pad"
	Option        "USB"           "on"                  # USB ONLY
EndSection








its really not a big deal cause im puttin 64bit on when the new one comes out in november and this seems to work as if the graphics card is recognized...and yea its the tx 2000

----------


## gali98

hmmmm... according to your xorg.conf, the restricted nvidia driver is already installed. The way to check this is to try enabling the visual effects. If it enables then you're good to go... if not then you can just install the nvidia package (nvidia-glx-180), and try it again.
Kory

----------


## knipp21

> hmmmm... according to your xorg.conf, the restricted nvidia driver is already installed. The way to check this is to try enabling the visual effects. If it enables then you're good to go... if not then you can just install the nvidia package (nvidia-glx-180), and try it again.
> Kory


compiz and all that stuff is working no prob so i think it is installed...i was just wondering why it was showin otherwise

----------


## gali98

If compiz works it is installed (and you can check which version by verifying you have that package I mentioned.) My guess is that either the restricted driver installer has a corrupt file, or maybe the xorg.conf has an error somewhere that causes the parser to mess up.
I am wondering though.. If you followed my tutorial, and created the fdi file, then why do you still have entries in the xorg.conf concerning wacom?
I noticed you had a pad entry... Do you have another tablet plugged in as well?
If so, how does that work out for you (as in, are there any fighting between the two tablets?)
Thanks,
Kory

----------


## oznozz

Nice work!

My tablet has lain unconfigured for a couple months now after my jaunty upgrade so I decided to follow everyone's instructions and get it working again.

Basically, I followed the instructions to uninstall the wacom stuff and then made sure the xorg.conf file was in good shape.

Then I followed post 104 of this thread, except I just used the default FDI file, as it has been updated since the tutorial was created. (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...038949&page=11)

Then I restarted, and viola, working tablet.  Then I had to enable all the GIMP wacom devices to get GIMP to pay attention to the pressure input, but now it's all gravy.

However, the touch doesn't work, but I'm not really bothered by that.  On to messing with the extra buttons...

Thanks for the hard work.  I have an HP Pavilion tx2600 tablet.

----------


## knipp21

> If compiz works it is installed (and you can check which version by verifying you have that package I mentioned.) My guess is that either the restricted driver installer has a corrupt file, or maybe the xorg.conf has an error somewhere that causes the parser to mess up.
> I am wondering though.. If you followed my tutorial, and created the fdi file, then why do you still have entries in the xorg.conf concerning wacom?
> I noticed you had a pad entry... Do you have another tablet plugged in as well?
> If so, how does that work out for you (as in, are there any fighting between the two tablets?)
> Thanks,
> Kory


Well i did all of the first tutorial then i went to yours...i only have this tablet and im not really sure why its showing what it is...like i said when gloria 8/ubuntu 9.10 come out, im going to do a new install of 64bit using only your how to...so im not to worried about what its saying now...but i can load anything you want me to if it could help with your work on this stuff...like i said in an earlier post, im pretty new to all of this stuff

----------


## gali98

@oznozz
If you use the fdi file in my tutorial (the one you linked to), that should get your touch working... If you find a way to get the extra buttons working, please let us know!

@knipp21
If everything is working, then just leave it like that.... But technically you could replace your current xorg.conf with mine, and that may solve the Restricted Driver issue... That's only so long as Mint is set up the same (as far as wacom stuff) as 9.04. But like I said, if it works, just leave it if it doesn't bother you.
Kory

----------


## knipp21

> @oznozz
> If you use the fdi file in my tutorial (the one you linked to), that should get your touch working... If you find a way to get the extra buttons working, please let us know!
> 
> @knipp21
> If everything is working, then just leave it like that.... But technically you could replace your current xorg.conf with mine, and that may solve the Restricted Driver issue... That's only so long as Mint is set up the same (as far as wacom stuff) as 9.04. But like I said, if it works, just leave it if it doesn't bother you.
> Kory



lol ok i will leave it and come back here when the new update comes out  :Wink:

----------


## erik.kugel

Hey guys, just wanted to say I managed to get the tx2500 working with the 2.6.30+ kernels without modifying FDI files (using only the generic LinuxWacom provided files) and without patching any wacom code. The only thing I had to do was to modify xorg.conf properly and copy 3 files over. This wasn't done on ubuntu but since it only involved copying FDI and UDEV rule files and compiling the xorg wacom_drv.so driver it should work on any distro. If it's helpful for anyone a guide was posted here: 

http://erikugel.wordpress.com/2009/0...t-going-on-13/

See the Wacom portion of it.

This Ubuntu forum was very helpful for me, especially Favux and gali's comments, so it made sence to share it here.

----------


## Favux

Hi Erik,

Thanks for sharing your Slackware (almost 13) Wacom for the TX2500 and 2.6.30 kernel guide.  It was interesting, with some different approaches to problem solving.

----------


## Theory5

for some reason this tutorial screwed up my computer. I got up until the first reboot, and now it boots really slowly and when it finishs, it only displays small red blobs at the top. I tried the recovery mode but that just put blue and green lines under the blobs.

Also, did you mean to put that purge command in? I mean, doesnt that defeat the whole porpose? I used that command, then I saw what it did, and so I went back and did the instructions from before that purge thing, skipped the purge thing, and continued.

----------


## gali98

The purge is necessary. The point of the tutorial is to compile the linux-wacom distibution. You ended up installing the sources you compiled over the present ubuntu version (which the purge command removes) leaving you with different versions possibly conflicting with each other. This might be (though it seems doubtful) the cause of the problem you are having.
Have you made any recent hardware changes?
What machine/tablet do you have?
If you cannot get into the recovery mode, I believe there is a way to start it from the cd.
Kory

----------


## Theory5

So the purge removes everything but the compiled version so I dont have any conflicts?
 I belive I have a fix. I just need to copy the xorg configbackup file and rename it. I thought the purge was akin to uninstalling it, im kinda new to the command line of ubuntu  :Razz:

----------


## gali98

Basically purge uninstalls all the files (While remove uninstalls most files, but leaves some configuration files) so that when you do sudo make install, the system doesn't have any of the old program.

If you run the purge command after you have installed the compiled files, it will also stop making it work, as it will remove some of your compiled files as well.

You need to run the purge command, then run sudo make install in the build directory again.
Learn to use the command line... It makes things a lot easier a lot of the time... and you can show off to your friends.  :Smile: 
Kory

----------


## gali98

Updated my tutorial to the latest stable release (0.8.4)
Tested and everything was working as normal. 
Kory

----------


## SINternet

I was wondering if there would be a fix for this bug instead of patch this and brainstorming when a new kernel comes out. Anyone know if will get resolved?

Thanks,

SIN

----------


## Favux

Hi SINternet,

It isn't a bug, it's a consequence of compiling and installing the kernel module.

If Kharmic's version of linuxwacom works for you, and let's you do what you want, you won't need to compile and install different (newer) versions of linuxwacom anymore.  In that case kernel updates won't affect you.

----------


## gali98

Karmic will almost certainly include the newest (or a newer) version of linux-wacom. This will include a kernel module new enough to support the USB Tablet PCs... So then the only thing we would have to do is fix the fdi file (and we may be lucky enough to even skip that) and the script that applies wacomcpl settings.
Kory

----------


## erik.kugel

Hi guys, sorry for butting in, and I'm not an Ubuntu user since something like 6.04, but I wanna say that you should be rest assured no patching requires for anything past kernel 2.6.30 and wacom 8.3+ ... I know because I run that kernel compiled from source with those wacom modules on the pavilion tx2500 on slackware... Just relax and wait for your Karmic to come out, and until then, just download linuxwacom, $ ./configure, $ make and $ make install... The experienced Ubuntu users here: feel free to correct, but the new evdev in 2.6.30 takes care of tablets USB or SERIAL.

----------


## gali98

@erik.kugel
Yes... Really the only reason we have to compile now is because the newest version of linuxwacom didn't make it into the packaging of Jaunty in time, so we are stuck fixing the module everytime. We don't actually have to patch anymore...
As for evdev... It may be able to handle wacom tablets, but we wouldn't want to do that since evdev doesn't support all the extended properties (i.e. pressure, tilt, etc...)
Once Karmic comes out, a large part of the work will be gone... thanks for the input  :Smile: 
Kory

----------


## knipp21

hey i was just wondering if anyone has multi touch on their tx 2000 series computers? not the tx 2z only 2000 series...if so please let me know

----------


## gali98

It depends on what you mean.... 
Multitouch on the mousepad - No. I asked HP about that and they didn't use a synaptic multitouch pad in the laptop.

Multitouch on the screen... Okay... Technically no. But it has the same capabilities as the android screen (Which is not true multitouch.)
Hackers figured out a way to get some multitouch ability with math... But as far as I know this hasn't been developed for our screen (or for linux at all...) 
There might be a way to use the pen and touch at once for multitouch (also not developed as far as I know), but that would be quite awkward.
Kory

----------


## Davaris

Hi gali98, 
   I own a Motion Computing LE1600 and I followed the tutorial on p11 and got to 
*
Section 2: Creating the Fdi File

*and then got stuck. I copied the default file in and rebooted. I also copied your file and rebooted. Both times after restarting, I ran wacomcpl and both times a Wacom Control Panel appeared, with no devices to select and my pen does not have the right click functionality. Can you tell me what I am doing wrong?

----------


## gali98

Are you absolutely sure that you have a USB tablet and not a serial?
I can't find much in my searching the internet about your computer.
Kory

----------


## Davaris

I'm not sure what the difference is, other than my tablet PC only has USB ports for the keyboard, mouse and flash drives. Is there something else I should be looking for? There are definitely no RS232 serial ports on it.

Should I try one of the other methods? If so do I need to delete what I have created up to step 2? Or should I just reinstall Ubuntu?

EDIT:
I reinstalled and am following rec's script 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...15#post7068115

and it is working so far. Hopefully I am doing the right thing.  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi Davaris,

You're doing the right thing.  Your Motion LE1600 does have a serial Wacom tablet.

To set up wacomcpl see "Section 3:  Calbrating your tablet pc" on the HOW TO on the first page of this post.

Here are some links:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ghlight=motion  (they got sound working on the last page)

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ghlight=motion

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ghlight=motion

Hope this helps.

----------


## Davaris

Thanks for those links Favux.  :Smile:

----------


## c001os

Hi everybody!

A have a wacom Bamboo tablet. I set up everything due to the manuals but eraser wont work. It draw thicker line in gimp and inkscape not functions as eraser.

Please help !

Thanx

----------


## Favux

Hi c001os,

You don't mention which version of Ubuntu you are using.  The most recent is Jaunty (9.04).

Near the bottom of this wiki page is some information on setting up in Gimp and Inkscape that may help you:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom

There are several threads for Wacom graphic tablets and some for the Bamboo in particular.  I'll link you to one of them.  If you are using Jaunty you may want to look at post #176 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967147&page=18  As mentioned there on the next page shatterblast shows you how to finish setting up the Bamboo in Jaunty.

Hope this helps.

----------


## c001os

I'm using jaunty. I tried the links you post but the result is same. I cant use erase .  :Sad: 
Maybe i need to start from over the configuration process. 
A complett guide (or link to guides) to BAMBOO will be a great help for me, because so much guide in here and i dont know what is specific for my hardware. 

Thanks a lot

----------


## Favux

Hi c001os,

Well really you don't need anything on this thread (except "Section 3: Calibrating your Tablet" on the HOW TO on the first page, once you've installed the new .fdi), so don't let what's here confuse you.

See if post #2 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ghlight=Bamboo  helps you.

----------


## gali98

Updated to 0.8.4-2 (thanks Favux!)
Also just so you have a heads up, a new "tablet" is coming out by wacom.
It's the Bamboo Touch. It's a multitouch pad (with no digitalizer.)
Obviously the present linux wacom driver won't support it, but it may in the future. (Though X.org doesn't really have multitouch support that I know of. Waiting for multiple cursor support!  :Smile: )
Here's a couple of articles about it:
http://www.engadget.com/2009/09/16/w...pics-to-prove/
http://www.engadget.com/2009/09/16/w...nboxed-on-vid/

Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi Kory,

That's cool.

Unfortunately it looks like Karmic won't include Xorg 7.5 and Xserver 1.7 because they were delayed.  It'll be Xorg 7.4 and Xserver 1.6.3.  But to make it worse MPX didn't even make it into Xorg 7.5/Xserver 1.7.  They apparently delayed putting MPX in to get Xorg 7.5/Xserver 1.7 out.

----------


## knipp21

this has nothing to do with the touch screen so if you point me to another direction its cool. I have the tx 2000, and whenever im in fullscreen video online and i hit the volume buttons on my laptop, the fullscreen goes back to reg viewing. Anyone have similar problem of know what to do?

it also does this whenever i go into the desktop cube

----------


## gali98

Yeah I remember when they used to say we would have MPX by now... But it keeps getting delayed....

@knipp21
My guess is that you're not going to find a solution. I figure it is the flash detects any video events from the OS and if it detects it, it flips you out of full screen. Anything that you could get to work would probably be real hackish... if even possible.
Kory

----------


## c001os

Favux thx for the help now everything work fine!!

Go ubuntu!!

----------


## Favux

Hi c001os,

Outstanding!  Nice work.  You're welcome.

----------


## Zealhybrid

Thank you so much for this!!!!!! I've been waiting for this...since....uff......  :KDE Star: 

Almost everything is working for me (tx2000), presure is working on gimp, touch, left click, however, the eraser doesnt seem to work....  :Confused: 

Before compiling the new module for the wacom, I had touch, and eraser on wacomcpl, now theres only stylus and touch, any suggestions????

Thanks Again,
Mauricio


 :Guitar:

----------


## Favux

Hi Zealhybrid,

That's a new one.

Ok, I'm going to assume you're in Jaunty (9.04) and followed gali98's Jaunty HOW TO in post #104, correct?

First check that the wacom.fdi he suggests you install is present and the contents are correct.  If so then do you have a custom_wacom.fdi at "/etc/hal/fdi/policy/" or Wacom sections in your xorg.conf?  If you do remove the custom_wacom.fdi or comment out the Wacom stuff in xorg.conf.  Then reboot.

Then check "xsetwacom list" in a terminal.  Still just stylus and touch without eraser?  If so what's the output in a terminal of?:


```
xinput --list
```

----------


## Zealhybrid

Hi,

Yeah I did followed that tutorial, but after the part for wacomcpl to save the calibration settings, after I rebooted, my keyboard and usb mouse stopped working  :Confused:  , wich is weird beacuse the synaptics pad works, and all works with a live cd, and windows 7.
I guess I dont have other option, than format and start form scratch.... :Sad:   (Sorry for the delay)

Thanks!  :LOL:

----------


## Favux

Hi Zealhybrid,

Sorry to hear that.  I hope you don't have to reinstall.  I'm not sure how we got from no eraser to here.

If you look at "Section 3: Calibrating your Tablet PC" on the HOW TO in the first post on the first page of this thread, did you comment out the line in the file "xinitrc" in "/etc/X11/xinit/"?

----------


## Zealhybrid

Oh! I forgot about it  :Capital Razz:  , I was about to reinstall, maybe this helps...

I´ll do it with my live cd, and the post here the results...

----------


## xpm69420

im in step 6 and it keeps saying "cp: cannot stat `./src/2.6.27/wacom.ko': No such file or directory" but i go to the directory and its just sitting there and then i go to where it is suppose to go but its there so im lost as what to do becuase im tryn to replace the file so it has the one i need

----------


## Favux

Hi xpm69420,

Welcome to Ubuntu Forums!

The copy (cp) command should work if both directories are there.  The 2.6.27 kernel is for Intrepid, is that the version of Ubuntu you have?  And also make sure you're copying and pasting the whole line.

----------


## gali98

The Bamboo Touch is official now. (In fact, I saw one in Best Buy today.)
http://www.wacom.com/bamboo/bamboo_pen_touch.php

It turns out there are five flavors.
There is one that is pen only. There is one that is touch only. And there are three sizes with both pen and touch. (With the touch being multitouch on all of them.)
They are priced pretty reasonable too.

I submitted a few questions to the linux-wacom mailing list and will see the answers I get (and then post them here...)
I know it's kind of off topic for this post, but most of us are wacom fans, so I figured I would go ahead and post it.

Edit:

Okay Ping emailed me back and here's the gist of what he said:

The bamboo is not supported automatically basically because of a change in IDs (it might just need a new udev rule to work. Someone would have to test it.)
And it will probably not be supported for a while unless someone submits a patch (which is not too hard to imagine...) 
because ping is working on "other features..."
This sounds very intriguing in itself.
So if you were thinking of buying a bamboo touch, you might want to hold off for a bit  :Smile: 
Kory

----------


## terak

Hello folks,

I have the HP TX2000 tablet and after hours of work I've seem to have gotten a good portion of what I need working, however, I still have an issue with touch.

I have Ubuntu 9.04 installed on the tablet, and have the system running pretty smooth.  Thanks to the help of the forums here and a lot of searching, I've gotten the pen to work as well as calibrated using wacomcpl.  I've got the sensitivity working on the pen and all that is great.  I have the onscreen keyboard working, as well as my citrix client for work.  I haven't tested my fingerprint reader, webcam or mic as of yet. *shrug*  But bluetooth and my wireless are working fine.

But I still have a small issue that I can't seem to figure out.  I have disabled my 'touch' in wacomcpl, because I don't want to use it.  However, it still reacts to my hand touching it.  I tried to configure the touch but touching the targets doesn't initiate a response.  What happens is that no matter where I touch on the screen, the cursor jumps to the top left hand corner.

I also had to insert a different line in my xorg.conf and I'm thinking that has something to do with it.  When I had the following line in it under the touch part:



```
      Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:0b.1-usb-0:2.3:1.1-event-"
```


my system would crash upon bootup.  My display driver wouldn't load correctly and I had to 'edit' the configuration and # out the entire 'touch' portion in order for it to boot up properly.  I ended up changing that code to:



```
	Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:0b.1-usb-0:2.3:1.0-event-mouse"
```

in order for me to boot.  Even if I remove all the touch information from the xorg.conf I still have the touch issues, it just doesn't show up in my wacomcpl.

I hope some of this make sense to you all and maybe you have some ideas.  Please let me know your thought.  I am still fairly new to Linux and am learning more every day, but I am willing to try and figure it out.  :Wink: 

If you tell me how to report to you the error that I was having when I tried to boot with the original code, I would be happy to.. but that was the line that was causing the issue. :/

Thanks for the support,
Terak

*edited: Cursor jumps to the left hand corner, not the right.

----------


## gali98

Hey Terak!
Long time no see  :Smile: 

So I see you are using the xorg.conf method. This could be part of your problem depending on what tutorial you used to get your tablet working.
You might try my tutorial (the link to it is on the first post of this thread.)
To see what that would do for you. That is entirely up to you though.

If you could, post your xorg.conf. (Just copy it to your desktop and rename it with a txt extension.)
For disabling touch I believe there is an option you can add to the xorg.conf.


```
Option "Touch" "on"|"off"
                   enables  the touch  device  for  models that  support touch
                   feature. Default to "on" for tablets with touch; "off"  for
                   all other models.
```

This should go in the touch device InputDevice Section.
The reason the wacomcpl disabling of touch wasn't working is probably because your .xinitrc isn't running. (it does not by default. You have to make it executable and add it to your Startup Applications.) This could also be the reason if everything seems uncalibrated.

On my tablet, the webcam works great, the microphone is pretty good (on Karmic it works a lot better), and the fingerprint reader - not so well. Linux software for fingerprint stuff isn't that great yet. I think that covers it all.
And just so you know, tablet stuff in karmic is about ten times easier. You may just want to wait until October 31st if you don't have the time to meddle with it. (I know how that can be.)
Kory

----------


## gali98

*KARMIC UPDATE*

Well I got karmic beta installed after a few quirks...
First, as a bit of advice if you are trying the beta - don't try the encrypted home folder. The installer stuck for a good while before I just restarted and started over.
After that, everything has been pretty good.

Everything in Karmic has been totally overhauled. I think this is because of the GNOME upgrade and the grub2 upgrade. Some of it I like already, and some will take getting used to. Personal preference I guess.
A few notes:
I had to upgrade everything by ethernet before the hardware driver dialog would show anything. This means that I had no wireless until then.
Sounds works great in Karmic. The front mics (the ones by the webcam) work by default.
Bluetooth is overhauled. It now supports tethering (like with my iPhone  :Smile:   )
It seems to be missing a few features. I think this is because of the previous mentioned upgrades. We'll see how this progresses with the release.

Now to the tablet part:

By default the tablet part works (like Juanty.) No touch.

All I had to do (after upgrading everything with update manager.) was to use the same fdi file in my tutorial. I just opened gedit and pasted it in. I didn't even have to delete the present fdi file already there. (for gimp and wacomcpl to only show the right devices, we will have to delete the present file.)
Then I simply restarted and on coming up everything worked.
You will obviously still have to do the sections about the settings, but the compiling of linux wacom is now taken out of the mix, making things much easier for us.
I will write (or add to) my tutorial in the coming days with getting everything exactly right, but I just wanted to give you un update.
Overall my experience so far of Karmic has been very... beta-ish  :Smile:  but pretty good as far as betas go.
cheers,
Kory

----------


## terak

Thanks for the reply,

I attempted the code you suggested and it didn't make any differences... I have both versions attached of my xorg.conf, the one that will allow my system to boot and the one that crashes my system.  I am also attaching a picture of what the crash looks like (sorry for the quality, it was taken by my phone).

I followed the sections in the first post of this thread, I followed sections 1 - 3 but didn't do any of the Appendixes.  That might be my problem as to why the wacomcpl isn't loading w/ the touch disabled, like you said.. I don't think I did anything to ensure it loads on startup.

Please let me know your thoughts and I'll try to figure out where I missed the part about the xinitrc loading on startup. :/

Thanks for all the support,
Terak

----------


## Favux

Hi terak,

Let me know if have it wrong.  You are in Jaunty and have compiled and installed linuxwacom 0.4-2?

My guess is the 10-wacom.fdi is messing you up.  It does not have touch which is why your xorg.conf with touch breaks Xserver.  So in "/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi" rename "10-wacom.fdi" to say "10-wacom.fdi.bak" and reboot.  Then put back the "normal" TX2000 wacom xorg.conf with the standard touch usb pci by-path and reboot.

Or did you install the modified wacom.fdi?  Try it anyway.

----------


## terak

I'll give that a try.. I did all the steps (1 - 3) in this thread, not the one that is linked to your thread....  :Confused: 

I just did dmesg and ls and got the following... (see attached)

----------


## gali98

Terek, 
    You might also try this xorg.conf. I think I fixed the error causing the crash.
The path entry on my machine does not have a hyphen ( - ) after event.
I also added the entry for disabling touch.
Kory

----------


## gali98

That's very interesting... You dmesg shows it creating two devices (for stylus and for touch) but there isn't a symlink for the touch. Maybe a problem with udev rules? Favux can help you with that. He seems to be the expert  :Smile: 
Kory

----------


## terak

Okay, I don't have that file listed in that directory... see the screenshot.

And I'm sorry, I'm new at this and was following the directions on the forums but honestly don't fully comprehend 'everything' that I did. lol

I'm learning.  :Smile:

----------


## terak

Tried this, but it crashed as well.  :Sad: 

Had to edit the configuration and changed it back to 0-event-mouse before it would let me get back in. 

I do appreciate all the support though... sooner or later something will work. lol

Terak




> Terek, 
>     You might also try this xorg.conf. I think I fixed the error causing the crash.
> The path entry on my machine does not have a hyphen ( - ) after event.
> I also added the entry for disabling touch.
> Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi terak,

The "purge" line you used on the HOW TO should have removed the .fdi, so that's the way it should be.  I have the '-' in my xorg.conf and it works fine.  Let's try the wacom.rules suggestion.

Try Appendix 3 and substitute the wacom symlinks for your by-paths in xorg.conf.

Do you still have a Windows partition?  Is touch working in it?

----------


## terak

Well, I didn't do the 'Appendixes' because it started working.. I was just about to do the 'Appendix 3'.  

Although, you've lost me on the wacom symlinks and by-paths... because I'm new at this, I follow directions... or at least some of them. :/

I will see if I can't figure it out.  :Smile: 

Thanks for the support,
Terak

*Edit* Sorry, yes I have a windows partition.. the tablet has worked just fine, but I haven't tried since installing Ubuntu to even log into Windows.. I'll give that a try before I attempt Appendix 3.  :Wink: 

*Edit2* Okay, I logged back into Windows and the 'touch' and 'pen' work just fine... although I forgot just how long it takes for windows vista to load up and for it to be usable... and I have it tuned up a lot! LOL




> Hi terak,
> 
> The "purge" line you used on the HOW TO should have removed the .fdi, so that's the way it should be.  I have the '-' in my xorg.conf and it works fine.  Let's try the wacom.rules suggestion.
> 
> Try Appendix 3 and substitute the wacom symlinks for your by-paths in xorg.conf.
> 
> Do you still have a Windows partition?  Is touch working in it?

----------


## Favux

Hi terak,

It started working without adding the udev rules or symlinks?  If so you don't need them.  They are an alternate way do things.  The prepackage drivers for Jaunty, Intrepid, etc. automatically install them for you.  But you have to do it manually when compiling yourself.  But it won't hurt anything to use them.

----------


## terak

I did Appendix 3, rebooted and it worked... I guess I did it correctly.  :Smile: 

Attached is my xorg.conf that is working properly... the pen is working as it should and the touch is turned 'off' the way I want it... and my hand touching the screen no longer causes the cursor to jump to the top left of the screen, clicking on things accidently!!! Whooo hooooo!

Now for the next test.. I had to change the 'button' on the tablet to work without 'sideswitch only' mode.. will it keep the setting on reboot.. about to find out.

I truly appreciate all the support on the forums!

Terak




> Hi terak,
> 
> It started working without adding the udev rules or symlinks?  If so you don't need them.  They are an alternate way do things.  The prepackage drivers for Jaunty, Intrepid, etc. automatically install them for you.  But you have to do it manually when compiling yourself.  But it won't hurt anything to use them.

----------


## terak

Okay, it didn't maintain the 'sideswitch only' setting.. so I'm assuming my xinitrc isn't loading on start up... would you agree??

Pen is still working and touch is still disabled.. I'm guessing from the xorg.conf.

Thank you for the support,
Terak

----------


## Favux

Hi terak,

Great!  Progress.

To get touch working either change:


```
      Option 		"Touch" 	"off"
```

to


```
      Option 		"Touch" 	"on"
```

or comment it out since "on" is default.

Did you do "Section 3: Calibrating your Tablet PC."?  That should set up wacomcpl and it's .xinitrc for you.

----------


## terak

Section 3 worked like a charm.. we're good now.  :Smile: 

You all are AWESOME!  I truely appreciate the support... now time to mess with something else and hope I don't break anything that I've gotten to work. rofl

Thanks again to the both of you and all the forum users.

Terak

----------


## Favux

Hi terak,

Good!  It sounds like things are setup now.  You're welcome.

----------


## gali98

Great!
 Note @Favux - He wanted the touch off. 
Glad you got it all working!
Kory

----------


## aeiluindae

I'm having a bit of trouble with installing the wacom drivers on the karmic beta. Everythying's fine up to running make, which exits with the following errors (i posted the output starting from a few lines before the error message for context)


```
cp -f ../2.6.27/wacom.h .
cp -f ../2.6.28/wacom_wac.h .
cp -f ../2.6.28/wacom_sys.c .
cp -f ../2.6.28/wacom_wac.c .
cp /lib/modules/2.6.31-11-generic/build/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h .
cp: cannot stat `/lib/modules/2.6.31-11-generic/build/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h': No such file or directory
make[2]: *** [all] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/misulindae/linuxwacom-0.8.4-2/src/2.6.31'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/misulindae/linuxwacom-0.8.4-2/src'
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
```

Obviously, it can't find the files it needs, but I don't really understand why, because all the files for the Karmic kernel are there in the driver folder.

Can anyone be of assistance? Apologies if the answer is already in the thread. I'm trying the whole procedure again right now for the 4th time.

----------


## Favux

Hi aeiluindae,

Which tablet pc are you trying to install on?  A HP TX2z by chance?

----------


## aeiluindae

@favux

Sorry, I should have posted that the first time. Its just a regular tx2500. I've done the wacom install on versions of ubuntu starting with 8.04 with few problems and have always found the answers on the forums.

----------


## Favux

Hi aeiluindae,

OK.  Seems things have changed in Karmic and they don't have the hid-ids in the kernel headers, at least for now.  So let's try replacing step 3) "Now the kernel headers for your kernel are needed." with downloading the linux-image for your kernel as follows:


```
sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r)
sudo apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
```

The linux-image may contain the hid-ids.h, which the current linux-headers-generic seems to lack. Linuxwacom won't compile without it. Copy it into place:


```
sudo cp linux-2.6.31/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/drivers/hid/
```

And see if that gets us somewhere.

Let me know.

----------


## gali98

If you are on karmic, you shouldn't really have to compile any drivers for wacom.

If you just edit /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi:


```
sudo gedit /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi
```

and remove all the text and paste in:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
	<match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
		<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
		<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
		<merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
		<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
          	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
	</match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if1">
	<match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
		<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
		<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
		<merge key="info.product" type="string">touch</merge>
	</match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
	<match key="input.x11_options.Type" contains="eraser">
	  <merge key="info.product" type="string">eraser</merge>
	</match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

Then save it and reboot, and you everything should work fine (besides having to calibrate it, which can be done with wacomcpl.)
Is this what you need, or am I missing something here?
Kory

----------


## aeiluindae

Ok, I've got everything working. Favux's suggestion does the trick in Karmic. I compiled the drivers anyway, because I got your suggestion, gali, after I'd finished. Your edited fdi file from earlier in the thread actually works on my laptop with no calibration. The both of you have been helpful to so many people. Thanks a lot.

----------


## Favux

Hi aeiluindae,

Great!  You're welcome.

Glad that worked.  And thanks for updating us.  I guess I should add that to the HOW TO?  And it's important to know that the modified .fdi works in Karmic with a compiled linuxwacom, because it doesn't seem to in Jaunty.  Unless someone knows differently?

----------


## M42

gali98,

Your are correct.  I have a tx2000 and did a fresh install of Karmic on a separate partition.  I have had the tablet working fine under 9.04 with the help of you and Favux (thanks guys).  I copied my .fdi file over to the fresh install and everything worked fine except rotation.  Since it was a fresh install I had to install wacom-tools and xserver-xorg-input-wacom.  

One thing I forget to do was add 

Option 	"RandRRotation" "On"

to my xorg.conf so that my display would rotate properly.

M42

----------


## gali98

@aeiluindae Glad to hear it!
@Favux - I'm not exactly sure what you mean? I think you mean that we need to test a compiled (ourselves) linuxwacom on karmic to make sure that works? You may have worded it wrong...
@M42 - So is everything working now?

Kory

----------


## M42

gali98

Yes, everything is working now.  I haven't installed the c program to save the wacomcpl calibrations yet but I don't expect any problems when I do so.

Ken

----------


## gali98

You shouldn't... I just copied over the binary, and it works fine...
You should also check out the rotation how-to...
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6274392
Use method 4  :Smile: 
Kory

----------


## M42

gali98

Thanks for the suggestions.  Sounds good.  I'll give them a try.

Ken

----------


## The Pixel Developer

Fantastic tutorial, I was going a bit mad configuring my tablet.

Some questions ...

How do I configure my mouse so the side buttons are back/forward?
How do I configure my mouses middle button so when it's pressed it goes into "scroll mode"

-Mathew

----------


## Favux

Hi Mathew,

Welcome to Ubuntu Forums!

Could you tell me what version of Ubuntu you're using?  Jaunty (9.04)?  Do you have a tablet pc or Wacom graphics tablet?  Are you talking about a Wacom mouse for a Wacom graphics tablet?  Or some other kind of mouse (which kind)?

----------


## The Pixel Developer

Jaunty. I have the Intuos 3 (A5). Yes, I am using the wacom mouse.
-Mathew

----------


## Favux

Hi Mathew,

OK, have you installed the Wacom graphics tablet .fdi?  It's in post #176 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967147&page=18  Then you can set up 'wacomcpl' as described in "Section 3: Calibrating your Tablet" in the HOW TO on the first page of this thread.

Entering 'wacomcpl' in a terminal will bring up LWP's calibration and configuration gui.  Click on cursor and see if that let's you configure your mouse (wacom puck) how you want.  If not we can move on to editing the .xinitrc that wacomcpl generates.

----------


## The Pixel Developer

Yes, wacomcpl is running okay.

I changed the buttons to no success.



The .xinitrc file :



```
xsetwacom set cursor mode "Relative"
xsetwacom set cursor Button5 "Button 5"
xsetwacom set cursor Button4 "Button 4"
xsetwacom set cursor Button3 "Button 3"
xsetwacom set cursor Button2 "Button 2"
xsetwacom set cursor Button1 "Button 1"
xsetwacom set pad StripRDn "Button 5"
xsetwacom set pad StripRUp "Button 4"
xsetwacom set pad StripLDn "Button 5"
xsetwacom set pad StripLUp "Button 4"
xsetwacom set pad Button8 "Button 34"
xsetwacom set pad Button7 "Button 34"
xsetwacom set pad Button6 "Button 34"
xsetwacom set pad Button5 "Button 5"
xsetwacom set pad Button4 "Button 4"
xsetwacom set pad Button3 "Button 3"
xsetwacom set pad Button2 "Button 2"
xsetwacom set pad Button1 "Button 1"
xsetwacom set cursor Accel "3"
xsetwacom set cursor SpeedLevel "7"
# run the primary system script
. /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
```

Thank you for the help.

I should note the sides buttons currently act as up/down and the middle wheel click appears to be paste. I am not certain yet.

-Mathew

----------


## Favux

Hi Mathew,

That all looks good.  I don't know why you're changes aren't being saved by wacomcpl.  You did the Section 3 on the first HOW TO, correct?  You should be able to manually edit the .xinitrc to get the button assignments you want.  Some more on this is here:  http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/in...owto/xsetwacom

----------


## The Pixel Developer

Yes, I followed step 3 correctly. wacomcpl is working fine. I think Ubuntu just believes the wacom mouse isn't a real mouse and doesn't map those buttons correctly.

-Mathew

----------


## 10hp

Hi Favux.. 
I'm beginner ... 
my problem is always the same...
how do I modified the xorg.conf?
this is my file..:

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
EndSection

all changes corrupts ubuntu video configuration
uff.. please help me..  :Brick wall:  :Pray:

----------


## Favux

Hi 10hp,

You are on Jaunty (9.04) with a Wacom Bamboo Fun.  In Jaunty you are "suppose" to use the HAL/.fdi method not the xorg.conf.

Did you understand that you shouldn't need to compile linuxwacom?  Your Bamboo should work fine in Jaunty using the default 0.8.2-2 linuxwacom packages.  To configure your Bamboo better you'd use the wacom.fdi I linked you to in post #176 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967147&page=18

Did you go ahead and compile and install linuxwacom 0.8.4-3 anyway?

If you did and want to use an xorg.conf, I could add the Bamboo (Wacom) sections to your xorg.conf.  I assume the xorg.conf you posted works for you?

Let me know what you want to do.  HAL/.fdi or xorg.conf?  And did you compile linuxwacom 0.8.4-3?

----------


## 10hp

I followed all section 1 step by step.. and is all ok ...like the tutorial.. 
now how do I use HAL/.fdi ?
thanks for your time...
and sorry for my stupid question.....

----------


## bcw

Hello,

Your 'wacom-names' method allows my system to run wacomcpl and calibrate the tablet.

I have an ~/.xinitrc file with settings that work on startup.  Unfortunately, the file is not re-read on resume from suspend or hibernate.  Can you suggest a way to take care of this?  My tablet is quite out of alignment when it resumes.

It's a slate, so it's not usable away from a keyboard in this state.

Jaunty 64bit Xubuntu on Fujitsu ST5112 tablet.  The wacom device is a fake serial device on /dev/ttyS0, although I have not had to do any serial configuration or write an xorg.conf file.

Thanks in advance,
bcw

----------


## Favux

Hi 10hp,

Could you tell me which Section 1?  Which HOW TO?  I still don't know what you've done.  For a Bamboo you shouldn't need to do either of the HOW TO's on this thread.  What Model is your Bamboo?

If you used the first HOW TO on the first page of this thread don't use the .fdi.  If you did the HOW TO in post #104 and installed a wacom.ko you can use the .fdi.  The modified wacom.fdi is in post #176 at the link I gave you twice.  Click on it and go to post #176.  Follow the instructions.


Hi bcw,

The easiest thing would be to set up a launcher to wacomcpl's .xinitrc.  Have it run the .xinitrc.  If you put it in the panel it will run with a single click.  Although that might be tough if the calibration is really out of wack.

You could try cyberfish's calibration daemon in "Section 4: Wacomcpl and settings" post #104 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...038949&page=11  I don't know if it would work for a serial tablet using rec's script though.

The alternative is to add a line (command) to run .xinitrc at wherever the suspend and hibernate scripts are running.

By the way we have an active thread running on what is basically your slate here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1259154  You might want to check it out.

----------


## BMWDriver

Hi, great thread, saved me many headaches.

I'm under Karmic Beta using a Graphire4, and I have the encrypted home folder, so I'm stuck for section 3 and creating a ".xinitrc" file. The "chmod" command constantly returns errors, strangely two different ones, one of them being wrong operator used (I'm translating from French... so it's probably inaccurate) or "/" as an invalid option.

At least, I can set my buttons with wacomcpl!

----------


## 10hp

I followed the first HOW TO's on this thread :     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949
I realized it was right .... :d'oh!: 
are still at the beginning of Section 2.... and now? I did not understand what to do.....
I have wacom bamboo fun model (CTH 461)
How should I use the instruction on post #176?
I try to follow these... : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967147      is  correct?

----------


## Favux

Hi BMWDriver,

Sorry I don't know what to do with the encrypted home folder.  If you figure it out please let us know.  Maybe gali98 can help you.


Hi 10hp,

You may not be doing anything wrong.

Is it brand new?  Does it also have multi-touch?

I think the Wacom Bamboo Fun model (CTH 461) may not be supported by linuxwacom yet.

To check in a terminal:


```
lsusb
```

look for something like:


```
Bus 002 Device 005: ID 056a:00d1 Wacom Co., Ltd
```

or try:


```
lshal>lshal.txt
```

look for something like:


```
  usb.product = 'USB HID Interface'  (string)
  usb.product_id = 209  (0xd1)  (int)
  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)
  usb.vendor = 'Wacom Co., Ltd'  (string)
  usb.vendor_id = 1386  (0x56a)  (int)
  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)
```

Vendor ID = 056a = Wacom
Product ID = ?  If it is something like 0xD1 or 0xd1 or 00d1 etc. it is probably one of the new ones.

We are trying to add support for the new models to linuxwacom on this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1290251
We are getting close.  Ayuthia is putting out new patches soon.  Probably in post #144  :  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...290251&page=15

If it is not one of the new ones we will have to figure out what is wrong.

----------


## 10hp

Hi favux

the output of the lsusb contains a line like yours:

this -->     Bus 005 Device 002: ID 056a:00d2 Wacom Co., Ltd 

and this command does not return output ---> lshal>lshal.txt ........?

----------


## Favux

Hi 10hp,

The 'lshal.txt' file is probably in your "/home/yourusername/" directory.

Yes, you have one of the new models.  That is why it is not working.  Please see the links I gave you to the thread on the new Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch's.  We almost have it working now.

----------


## 10hp

ok Favux...I'm going to see
Thank you very very much for the best help...

----------


## sanette

Hi all

I've just installed ubuntu karmic beta on a Toshiba tablet-pc (portege M750).

everything seems to work out-of-the-box: stylus with pressure, eraser, even touch. Wow ! (it even works on the live-CD)

however the devices naming issue is still there: wacomcpl doesn't show any device, but one can still use xsetwacom with devices like "PnP Device (WACf009)"

BUT there is a big issue, and I'm wondering whether others have it:

the pointer motion is way too slow: it really lags behing, making it unusable for almost everything (writing, drawing in particular).

Strange thing is that the speed is ok when I don't press the pen on the screen (I mean when when I move the pen close to the screen, without touching).

Any clue ? Should I install a newer wacom driver ?

----------


## sanette

Oh, I just made a transcendental experiment: plug-in an Intuos 4 on the toshiba tablet-pc...

It works and the pointer speed is very good for the Intuos,
and remains very slow for the internal touch screen...

----------


## Favux

Hi sanette,

Wow!  Transcendence.  A Wacom usb external graphics tablet plugged into a Wacom serial tablet pc!  Awesome.

Some serial tablets seem a little flaky in Karmic.  Before we assume it's a problem with Baud rate or something let's try some "simpler" things.

If you are still using the xorg.conf you could try:


```
Option "Speed" "Rspeed"
```

from:  http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/in...howto/inputdev
Or the xsetwacom version of it if you are using wacomcpl's .xinitrc or the equivalent:


```
SpeedLevel    integer (1 - 11)         sets relative cursor movement speed
```

from:  http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/in...owto/xsetwacom
And the topic just got brought up (coincidence?) in linuxwacom-discuss:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...xwacom-discuss

Hope this helps.

----------


## sanette

Hi Favux

thanks for the suggestion.
However I have tried



```
stylus="PnP Device (WACf009)"
xsetwacom set "$stylus" speedlevel 11
```

(and other values)
but it seems to have no effect.

I don't use xorg.conf so I haven't tried your other option.

----------


## Favux

Hi sanette,

I guess the .fdi version (in the stylus section) would be:


```
<merge key="input.x11_options.Speed" type="string">Rspeed</merge>
```

and the default value:


```
<merge key="input.x11_options.Speed" type="string">1.0</merge>
```

and then try varying Rspeed like the HOW TO says.

----------


## sanette

ah, another experiment: I have tried the i386 version of ubuntu karmic beta (live CD): and the problem disappears !

(the version I have installed is amd64)

so maybe it is related to the 64bit version of the wacom driver ??

----------


## sanette

Hi favux

I have tried the .fdi version too, the change is well recorded in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, but it has no effect.

In fact, reading the how-to you pointed to me, it is normal that is has no effect: it is supposed to act on the _relative_ speed only, whereas my stylus is (naturally) in absolute mode.

----------


## gali98

I am on 64bit, and there isn't a bad cursor lag (a little but not anymore than normal....)
However I have a usb tablet pc, not serial.
You could try compiling the newest version, but you would have to user the xorg.conf method with it. For some reason, the fdi method doesn't work with a compiled release very well.
Kory

----------


## Favux

Hi sanette,

I was hoping you could tell me if it changed the speed.  To get it into relative mode from the default 'Absolute' you'd use:


```
<merge key="input.x11_options.Mode" type="string">Relative</merge>
```

It looks like something may be messed up with serial tablet pc's in Karmic.  Some Fujitsu serial tablet pc's are not even seeing their stylus, just the eraser:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...hlight=fujitsu  And the bug report:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubun...ls/+bug/383181

Since we know it doesn't affect your usb Intuos4 I think we're safe in saying it's serial related.  What I don't know, too many possibilities.  As you can see I looked at his Karmic linuxwacom.fdi and nothing jumped out at me.

Since the release candidate just came out you could see if the problem is still there.  If it is we can take a look at your Xorg.0.log.  And I think you should file a bug report too and link his.  It's awfully late to be filing a bug report and expecting a fix.  Let's hope it is already fixed in the release candidate.

I don't understand why it would have anything to do with 64-bit.  Unless it's a build problem/mistake in the 64-bit with something in the serial chain.

----------


## sanette

Hi Favux

I have tried to change speed in relative mode. It "works", but this is really something different, and of course I don't want to use my tablet in relative mode. 
What changing speed does is simply changing the amount of distance the cursor moves with respect to the distance you move the pen. Setting speed 0.1 makes the cursor only move few pixels when you do a large motion with the pen, and conversely setting 2.0 makes the cursor jump like crazy when you move your pen very little.
So it's difficult to test whethen the lag issue persits, but I would say yes: even in relative mode, the cursor motion seems to react to the pen motion only after a certain delay.

I'll go try the karmic RC.

----------


## sanette

Hi gali

I did compile 0.8.4-3, and replaced wacom_drv, and nothing changes.
I tried also 0.8.5 but I was unable to have it work at all. After restarting hal/xorg, the stylus was not recognized (I admit I didn't inquire much after that)

----------


## sanette

well too bad, no succees with the release candidate.

Again, it works well with the i368 version, but not with the amd64 version.

----------


## Favux

Hi sanette,

That's too bad.  Since it works for the 32-bit the simplest explanation is that there is something wrong with the Ubuntu build of the 64-bit serial part of the linuxwacom packages.  I think you need to open a bug on this.  You don't seem to be the only person affected.  I'd also open a thread in the Karmic forum and maybe link the thread I mentioned earlier.

----------


## sanette

ok, I've just filed a bug.*
In the meantime I will probably switch to 32bit ubuntu. Too bad!

----------


## knipp21

Hey Fauvx (sorry if this isnt spealt right...been gone a while lol) and Gali98...have yall tried this in 9.10 yet? if so are there any differences?

----------


## Favux

Hi knipp21,

Good to here from you again.

It works and it's easier.  You don't have to compile a wacom.ko with Karmic.  Just follow gali98's Jaunty and Karmic HOW TO.

----------


## knipp21

haha what post # is that? can i get a link? you guys our awesome btw..i have learned alot more about linux with yalls help...i moved away from Linux Mint cause of 9.10...both are great though!

----------


## Favux

Hi knipp21,

Sure its in post #104.

----------


## knipp21

thanks and i just do that one word for word? i didnt use it last time

----------


## Favux

Hi knipp21,

Well refresh my memory.  That's because you were in Mint, right?  And you have a TX2000 or 25000, correct?

If so yes, just follow gali98's instructions.  I don't know that you need to do the second .fdi in section 3 or cyberfish's daemon in section 4.  I guess if you wanted to you could try to set up wacomcpl using "Section 3: Calibrating your Tablet PC" in this HOW TO.  Up to you.

----------


## knipp21

yeah i was in mint..im in ubuntu 9.10 right now ill do whaat his says and come here for help

----------


## knipp21

got it to work and it was way easy! thank you both!

----------


## Favux

Good deal.  I told you.

----------


## X-Kent

Hi.
Same problem here.
toshiba m750, pen is useless for now, will consider reinstalling and switching to 32bit if I don't find a solution in near future it's barley usable with this writing speed.

I am not sure but I found this in my xorg.log

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) stylus device is /dev/ttyS0
(**) stylus is in absolute mode
(**) stylus: forcing TabletPC ISD V4 protocol
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) /dev/ttyS0: Tablet PC buttons are on 
(**) Option "Button2" "3"
(**) stylus: button2 assigned to 3
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) stylus: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"
(**) Option "StopBits" "1"
(**) Option "DataBits" "8"
(**) Option "Parity" "None"
(**) Option "Vmin" "1"
(**) Option "Vtime" "10"
(**) Option "FlowControl" "Xoff"

The interesting part is:
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) stylus: serial speed 9600

may be it's too slow ? Will try to play with "BaudRate" options and report back if I get something.

----------


## X-Kent

changed the boud rate to 38400 (and logs say it's now 38400) - no effect

removed the wacom-tools and xorg-xserver-input-wacom and installed the same packages but from jaunty (version 0.8.2) - no effect

The bug is still there.

----------


## Favux

Hi X-Kent,

Nice work.  it's sounding like it may be a bug in how Karmic handles serial devices.  But why would the 32-bit be different then the 64-bit?  Unless it's just a build error somewhere in the 64-bit?

----------


## knipp21

ok lol so i said i had it working, but now, when i touch my screen..its out of sync...i type wacomcpl into terminal..and the thing comes up, but with nothing to click on..just the main box..does this make sence? ill send a pic if not

----------


## Favux

If wacomcpl isn't showing stylus, eraser, and touch to select from then the new .fdi isn't properly installed.  Try that step again and reboot.

----------


## Ununtu

Hello everyone!

I would like to know if there is a way of having quick activation/diactivation switch for the touchscreen feature, once the driver is installed.

Indeed, sometimes, you don't want to have it on, but you don't want to have to uninstall it just for that. I haven't installed the driver for the moment because of that, as m use of touch functions are limited, and it would only reduce the computer performances.

Does someone have a solution for that? Does it require a script, or just is it enough to come back to the old version of the xorg.conf file?

I'm kind of a newbie with all this, more a user than any thing, so sorry if i ask for detailed explanations ^^

Thanks a lot.

----------


## MikeSlough

I'm beginner ... 
my problem is always the same...
how do I modified the xorg.conf?
this is my file..:

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
EndSection

all changes corrupts ubuntu video configuration

----------


## X-Kent

> Hello everyone!
> 
> I would like to know if there is a way of having quick activation/diactivation switch for the touchscreen feature, once the driver is installed.
> 
> Indeed, sometimes, you don't want to have it on, but you don't want to have to uninstall it just for that. I haven't installed the driver for the moment because of that, as m use of touch functions are limited, and it would only reduce the computer performances.
> 
> Does someone have a solution for that? Does it require a script, or just is it enough to come back to the old version of the xorg.conf file?
> 
> I'm kind of a newbie with all this, more a user than any thing, so sorry if i ask for detailed explanations ^^
> ...


try:
xsetwacom set touch touch off
or
xsetwacom set touch touch on

if it works, you can create a simple script and bind it to some hotkey.

----------


## X-Kent

> Hi X-Kent,
> 
> Nice work.  it's sounding like it may be a bug in how Karmic handles serial devices.  But why would the 32-bit be different then the 64-bit?  Unless it's just a build error somewhere in the 64-bit?


I can't reinstall my system just to check this as I use it for study but will xournal work on live CD ? if so I will download i386 karmic bootcd and try to download&install xournal on the fly to confirm or deny that the bugs in not present in i386.

I would be glad to continue experimenting (I believe downgrading something should help) but I don't know what packages I should try to downgrade. Downgrading wacom-tools & xorg-xserver-input-wacom didn't help.

----------


## Favux

Hi Ununtu,

X-Kent is right.  For some scripts see "6) Turning touch on and off" in the N-trig HOW TO.


Hi MikeSlough,

Welcome to Ubuntu Forums!

From the xorg.conf you posted you seem to be in Jaunty (9.04).  Starting with Jaunty you aren't "suppose" to use the xorg.conf anymore.  You are "suppose" to use the HAL/.fdi method.  To get the 10-wacom.fdi see gali98's Jaunty and Karmic HOW TO.  Of course you can use the xorg.conf if you have some reason for it but as you've found out it can be a little tricky.  So if you want to use the xorg.conf let me know what version of Ubuntu you're on, if you compiled linuxwacom (which version?), and what Wacom devices you want to enable.  And what model tablet pc you have.

----------


## Favux

Hi X-Kent,

I think you can do that if you mount a partition in the hard drive.  I don't have much experience with the Live CD.  I tested Hardy with WUBI before I installed.

I don't know how much experimenting we can do.  I'm not sure how much utility down grading setserial to the Jaunty version etc. would be.  I think we need to watch the bug reports.  Maybe you could look around and start a thread tying everything together.  Try to get folks to participate on the thread and post on the bug reports.  Like I said make some polite noise and you might get attention faster.

----------


## X-Kent

Hi Favux.
I have checked the setserial package, karmic has the same version as jaunty.

There is one thing I still don't get for sure.
In jaunty I had to setserial /bin/ttyS0... in rc.local in order to attach the device.
In karmic it works without it and I see that Xorg proccess uses the /dev/ttyS0.
The only way I found to force Xorg to stop using that ttyS0 is to remove xorg-xserver-input-wacom, but then, I don't have the driver.

Karmic uses the same configuration as Jaunty ? I remember that there were 2 methods configuring the system, one named "xorg.conf" and one named "hal/.fdi". As far as I know, I was using the xorg method.
I think currently it's configured with the second (hal/.fdi) method that works bad for me.
Is there a way to "blow off" the current configuration method and configure it as it was in jaunty ? (manually setserial in rc.local and then add the xorg.conf entires)

Sorry if I wrote something no logical, I am not sure what is the difference between the two methods but that's what I think to try before starting to wait for a patch that will probably only get into next ubuntu  :Sad: .

----------


## Favux

Hi X-Kent,

Sure, I understand what you're saying.

There are .fdi's "upstream" of the linuxwacom.fdi that can configure serial stuff.  For example there's a 10-tabletPCs.fdi (or something close to that) that I noticed had serial settings in it.  Maybe there's a difference between the 64 and 32 bit versions of it?  I suppose there could be settings in the brand specific .fdi's too.

----------


## ebullient

In one of the many threads I've been combing through someone posted that their serial tablet pc was working in Jaunty with minimal installation/configuration, they just had to click the 'Mouse' menu item in System->Preferences.  After all the trouble I was having with 9.10 (and other distributions, but I won't bother you with my sob story) I decided to give this a shot.  Lo and behold it works.  I investigated further.

I have a Fujitsu Lifebook T4010.  I have the sylus working perfectly, detected by wacom-tools in 8.04 but not rotation and one tablet button (the one for rotation).  I'm dual-booting 9.04 which has rotation and tablet buttons working fine, but not stylus.  I do not have setserial installed.

The System->Preferences->Mouse option crashes the xserver, forcing you to login again.  I realized that restarting x is what does it, not the mouse preferences gui crashing (especially since it has stopped crashing).  So now I can log out and log back in and the stylus is working, it even rotates properly.  However, it is not detected by wacom-tools, I get nothing in wacomcpl and 'xsetwacom list' shows nothing.  Even more strange, I do not have any entries in hal/fdi/policy other than the defualt, nothing was ever added to this directory automatically.  I have added a file called 'custom_wacom.fdi' per this page that initially I thought did nothing.  Before I started logging out and back in again, the mouse preferences crash didn't give me proper rotation.  I tried adding the 'relative' tag to custom_wacom.fdi which sort of worked, now the stylus rotated but the resolution was all wrong.  I removed the tag, started using the logout/login method, and now the stylus is working swimmingly.  This seems to imply that the custom_wacom.fdi is doing something, but nothing is detected by wacom-tools.

I've noticed that sometimes just the eraser is detected (as has been mentioned, although there isn't a proper eraser on this pen), sometimes nothing is detected, and sometimes everything is detected.  Restarting x seems to fix it, I'm inclined to think it's a hardware loading order issue perhaps, or load timeout of some sort.  I'm grasping at straws here.

To summarize, in 9.04 with a Fujitsu Lifebook T4010, if you're having problems getting your stylus detected (not just the eraser), logging back out and back in again might help.  This will probably work for other Fujitsu tablets as well.

I will try this fix in 9.10 sometime today.

----------


## ebullient

9.10 works as well, and now wacom-tools is detecting my digitizer.

This applies to the Fujitsu Lifebook T4010 (and T4010D) and may apply to other Fujitsu tablets with stylus detection problems.

1) Add the fdi mentioned here.  Just use the 9.04 one, the name doesn't seem to matter.
2) 

```
sudo apt-add-repository ppa:khnz/ppa
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install fjbtndrv
```

3) Follow Favux' instructions here.
4) If stylus isn't recognized, log out and back in (reset x).

Using fjbtndrv per the ppa I listed also sets up the tablet buttons and rotation scripts.  So far I only have to reset x once to get the stylus detected if it doesn't start that way; combined with rec's script (and Favux' instructions) wacom-tools seem to work as well.

Thanks Favux, rec, others.

----------


## Favux

Hi ebullient,

You're welcome.  Thanks for you descriptive explanation, that should help others.

I am trying a .fdi for serial tablet pc's like yours that will eliminate the need for rec's script and the custom wacom .fdi you're using.  If you're interested in testing it, it's attached to the bottom of the HOW TO on the first page.

----------


## ebullient

Hi Favux,

I'm willing to test it, I will try to give it a go sometime in the next week.

To followup on my previous post, stylus and eraser are NOT switched and I was happy to discover that pressure sensitivity also works.  I don't know why I was expecting it to not work completely once wacom-tools was seeing my digitizer, but I'm happy to report it does.

Also, edited it to add a crucial step I somehow forget to mention...

----------


## BMWDriver

Hi,

I set my mouse as left handed, and that screws up the buttons on the Wacom stylus, for some reason. Though I can now switch buttons on the stylus with wacomcpl, Gimp still treats the stylus in reverse when I enable the stylus. When it's not enabled, things are good, except for pressure sensitivity - which I need.

I did not have that problem under Ubuntu 9.10, but I had to revert to 9.04 (dual boot before upgrade, so no need to reinstall it) because Gimp creates a system hang with my computer (bug submitted) whenever I use the lasso tool or the new path tool, which does not happen on 9.04.

Any help appreciated.

----------


## Favux

Hi BMWDriver,

Gimp should give you pressure, I assume you are configuring the extended input devices?




> I set my mouse as left handed


That may be the key.  How are you configuring the tablet left handed?

----------


## BMWDriver

Yes indeed, I configure the extended input devices in Gimp.

Originally, as I set the mouse as left handed, the stylus tip touching down registers a right click and displays contextual menus. So, I reconfigured the stylus buttons with wacomcpl and made an xinitrc file as described in the tutorial, etc., to get the stylus to work properly on every boot. Works just fine in the desktop.

But when I configure the extended input devices in Gimp, the stylus reverts to a right click, but only in the Gimp image window. Behavior in the Gimp menus and on the desktop remain the same and as desired.

However, under Ubuntu 9.10, this issue did not arise. I wonder that this would require an upgrade of GTk or Gnome under Jaunty...

----------


## Favux

Hi BMWDriver,




> I wonder that this would require an upgrade of GTk or Gnome under Jaunty...


Could be, or it was a bug fixed in the version of Gimp in Karmic.  You have to wonder also if it is related to the newer Xorg in Karmic.

Are you getting any activity on the system hang bug report?

----------


## BMWDriver

Yes, got a reply today asking for more info.

----------


## xopher_mc

Hi,

Am trying to calibrate my stylus on my HP tx2. 

Tried 

xidump stylus

Moving the stylus to the top and bottom corners and dumping the top and bottom values into the xsetwacom bottomx,topx, bottomy, topy.  But the stylus is still off 5mm or so.  I read in the how to that the wacomcpl calibrate is self explanatory. I have the sliders to move bottomy ect. Should I have some sort of little cross-hairs to click. If so I can't find them.

Thanks
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Favux

Hi xopher_mc,

Yes with touch calibration in wacomcpl you should have squares with cross-hairs in the left upper and right lower corners.

----------


## xopher_mc

Hi Faux,

Any idea why I don't have it? I complied the wacom driver from source. Is there and option I need to add.

Here is a screenshot of what I have.

----------


## Favux

Hi xopher_mc,

No, no idea why you don't have it.  In fact I've never seen the sliders before.  Your in Karmic, correct?  What version of linuxwacom are you using?

----------


## xopher_mc

Hi favux,

I'm using linuxwacom-0.8.4-3, going to try the newest version (with the tx2 patch). I get that screen by executing the commmand wacomcpl

xopher

yes I am using karmic

----------


## xopher_mc

just installed 8.4-4 still the same sliders!!!

----------


## Favux

Hi xopher_mc,

Well they said they were putting new tools in wacomcpl, I guess the sliders are one of them.  Since touch and stylus use the same path and coordinates doesn't the stylus calibration also work for touch?

----------


## xopher_mc

nope, no ability to calibrate with the touch either. In fact, there is no options with touch  :Sad: 

Touch seems pretty much accurate. Its just the stylus that is out. 


Maybe I should post on the linux wacom site. 

Any idea how to find out the values manually?

Xopher

----------


## Favux

Hi xopher_mc,

Well you can often use Xorg.0.log to get the coordinates, which should be in the xorg.conf, but to fine tune it without wacomcpl just guessing and making small changes manually is all I can suggest.

----------


## KSavvas

Hi to all,
I was using 9.04 Jauntry with no problem with full functionality out of the box on my Fujitsu Siemens T4210 Tablet but after upgrading to 9.10 Karmic, my stylus begun to act strangely. To be more precise :
The tap with the stylus acts as right click.
The stylus buttons have no effect..
The eraser button acts as right click when it is tapped on the screen.
The system is up to date and with clear xorg.conf.
I have tried changing the file 10.wacom.fdl as suggested but after rebooting the stylus was completely dead. 
The strange thing is that at GDM Login screen everything works fine, with on screen keyboard.

Another problem is that after following the instructions that  ebullient posted in post #634 adding the khnz repository and installing fjbtndrv had no effect in the functionality of the tablet buttons. Also no rotation.

Please forgive me for my noob questions  
Thanks in advance 
Savvas

----------


## Favux

Hi KSavvas,

Welcome to Ubuntu Forums!

Let's take a look at a few things.

The xorg.conf is the default Karmic one?

The xinput output may tell us something.  In a terminal enter (copy and paste):


```
xinput --list
```

and also:


```
lsmod | grep wacom
```

----------


## KSavvas

Hi Favux,
Thank you for your answer.
Glad to join Ubuntu community.
Let me start telling you that I found a way to make it work.
Well not the solution I wanted but we can try make it work correctly.
What i did:

Deleted old ~/.xinitrc (root owned - not executable)run wacomcpl and changed Sylus Button 1 property to "Right", Button 2 to "Left" and Button 3 To Middle. That meaning reversing the functionality of the buttons. Also changed Eraser button 1 to "Right".Saved and made the file executable.Registered the file to System>Preferences>StartUp Applications.Commented the last line of  /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
After rebooting nothing changed but having in mind ebullinet's post about having to restart X server, I logged off and on and ...
The stylus is working as expected.
So the problem now is the annoyance having to restart the X server after the initial boot.Oh by the way how can i enable Ctrl+Ald+Backspace to restart X Server?

For the use case history i am attaching the info you requested



```
sak@tablet:~$ xinput --list
"Virtual core pointer"    id=0    [XPointer]
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"    id=1    [XKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"stylus"    id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is Wacom Stylus
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 6
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 82
        Max_value is 24639
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 63
        Max_value is 18328
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 255
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
"eraser"    id=3    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is Wacom Eraser
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 6
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 82
        Max_value is 24639
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 63
        Max_value is 18328
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 255
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"    id=4    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"fsc tablet buttons"    id=5    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Sleep Button"    id=6    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Power Button"    id=7    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Fujitsu FUJ02B1"    id=8    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Video Bus"    id=9    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Fujitsu FUJ02E3"    id=10    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Power Button"    id=11    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"    id=12    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is MOUSE
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
"SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"    id=13    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is TOUCHPAD
    Num_buttons is 12
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 1472
        Max_value is 5472
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 1408
        Max_value is 4448
        Resolution is 1
sak@tablet:~$
```

And



```
sak@tablet:~$ lsmod | grep wacom
sak@tablet:~$ 
sak@tablet:~$
```

Funny ?
Let's have it unfiltered 



```
sak@tablet:~$ lsmod
Module                  Size  Used by
binfmt_misc             8356  1 
bridge                 47952  0 
stp                     2272  1 bridge
bnep                   12060  2 
ppdev                   6688  0 
deflate                 2684  0 
zlib_deflate           20088  1 deflate
ctr                     4028  0 
twofish                 5948  0 
twofish_common         13244  1 twofish
camellia               19388  0 
serpent                18044  0 
blowfish                7772  0 
cast5                  16028  0 
des_generic            16604  0 
cbc                     3516  0 
aes_i586                8124  0 
aes_generic            27484  1 aes_i586
xcbc                    4548  0 
rmd160                  6780  0 
sha256_generic         11580  0 
sha1_generic            2140  0 
crypto_null             3004  0 
af_key                 28204  0 
snd_hda_codec_idt      59844  1 
snd_hda_intel          26920  2 
snd_hda_codec          75708  2 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel
snd_hwdep               7200  1 snd_hda_codec
snd_pcm_oss            37920  0 
snd_mixer_oss          16028  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                75296  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_seq_dummy           2656  0 
snd_seq_oss            28576  0 
snd_seq_midi            6432  0 
arc4                    1660  2 
snd_rawmidi            22208  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event      6940  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
ecb                     2524  2 
snd_seq                50224  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
snd_timer              22276  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
iwl3945                77212  0 
iwlcore               112508  1 iwl3945
pcmcia                 36808  0 
iptable_filter          3100  0 
ip_tables              11692  1 iptable_filter
mac80211              181236  2 iwl3945,iwlcore
snd_seq_device          6920  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
yenta_socket           24200  4 
joydev                 10272  0 
x_tables               16544  1 ip_tables
mmc_block              10592  0 
rsrc_nonstatic         11644  1 yenta_socket
snd                    59204  16 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
irda                  189564  0 
cfg80211               93052  3 iwl3945,iwlcore,mac80211
psmouse                56500  0 
soundcore               7264  1 snd
sdhci_pci               7100  0 
fsc_btns                6032  0 
pcmcia_core            35792  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic
sdhci                  17472  1 sdhci_pci
snd_page_alloc          9156  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
led_class               4096  3 iwl3945,iwlcore,sdhci
crc_ccitt               1852  1 irda
btusb                  11856  2 
lp                      8964  0 
serio_raw               5280  0 
fujitsu_laptop         11940  0 
parport                35340  2 ppdev,lp
fbcon                  36640  72 
tileblit                2460  1 fbcon
font                    8124  1 fbcon
bitblit                 5372  1 fbcon
softcursor              1756  1 bitblit
sky2                   46560  0 
i915                  221064  2 
drm                   159584  2 i915
i2c_algo_bit            5760  1 i915
video                  19380  1 i915
output                  2780  1 video
intel_agp              27484  2 i915
agpgart                34988  2 drm,intel_agp
sak@tablet:~$
```

Any Ideas?

----------


## Favux

Hi KSavvas,

Sorry, my bad.  The lsmod/wacom (wacom.ko) is for usb tablets and I knew yours is serial.  Just habit I guess.




> Oh by the way how can i enable Ctrl+Ald+Backspace to restart X Server?


Just go to "System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layouts > Layout options..." > and select "Key sequence to kill the X server" and check the box in front of Control + Alt + Backspace.  Then you should be good to go.

It almost sounds like there is a time out on the Wacom (or some other part of the serial chain) driver trying to attach during the standard boot and an X restart is "slow" enough for Wacom to load.  You could look at Xorg.0.log (in /var/log/) or view it with System > Administration > System Log.  That may tell us what's going on.

Your "xinput --list" looks good.  How did you get it to say stylus and eraser?  A .fdi or xorg.conf or?

----------


## KSavvas

Hi Favux,

Thanks for the tip on killing the X Server.
The names on the "Xinput --list" come from a script placed in /etc/init.d that I created after reading your post #93 on this thread. Thanks again.
The Xorg.conf file is the one created by Karmic Installer.
In Xorg.0.log i found these entries having to do with wacom and fujitsu device



```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device stylus
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.4-1 $
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) stylus device is /dev/ttyS0
(**) stylus is in absolute mode
(**) stylus: forcing TabletPC ISD V4 protocol
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) WACOM: PressCurve 50,0,100,50
(**) Option "KeepShape" "on"
(**) stylus: keeps shape
(**) Option "Threshold" "1"
(**) stylus: threshold = 1
(**) Option "TPCButton" "on"
(**) /dev/ttyS0: Tablet PC buttons are on 
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) stylus: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"
(**) Option "StopBits" "1"
(**) Option "DataBits" "8"
(**) Option "Parity" "None"
(**) Option "Vmin" "1"
(**) Option "Vtime" "10"
(**) Option "FlowControl" "Xoff"
usbDetect: can not ioctl version
(==) Wacom General ISDV4 tablet speed=9600 (19200) maxX=24576 maxY=18432 maxZ=255 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(==) Wacom device "stylus" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=24576 bottom Y=18432 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(II) config/hal: Adding input device eraser
(**) eraser: always reports core events
(**) eraser device is /dev/ttyS0
(**) eraser is in absolute mode
(**) eraser: forcing TabletPC ISD V4 protocol
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) WACOM: PressCurve 50,0,100,50
(**) Option "KeepShape" "on"
(**) eraser: keeps shape
(**) Option "Threshold" "1"
(**) eraser: threshold = 1
(**) eraser: max x set to 24576 by xorg.conf
(**) eraser: max y set to 18432 by xorg.conf
(**) eraser: max z = 255
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) eraser: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)
(==) Wacom device "eraser" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=24576 bottom Y=18432 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
```

And


```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device fsc tablet switch
(**) fsc tablet switch: always reports core events
(**) fsc tablet switch: Device: "/dev/input/event11"
(WW) fsc tablet switch: Don't know how to use device
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "fsc tablet switch"
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device fsc tablet buttons
(**) fsc tablet buttons: always reports core events
(**) fsc tablet buttons: Device: "/dev/input/event10"
(II) fsc tablet buttons: Found keys
(II) fsc tablet buttons: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "fsc tablet buttons" (type: KEYBOARD)
```



```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Fujitsu FUJ02B1
(**) Fujitsu FUJ02B1: always reports core events
(**) Fujitsu FUJ02B1: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) Fujitsu FUJ02B1: Found keys
(II) Fujitsu FUJ02B1: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Fujitsu FUJ02B1" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" "euro"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
```

And at the end of the file


```
(**) Option "Button0" "3"
(**) Option "Button2" "2"
(**) Option "Button1" "1"
(**) Option "Button0" "3"
(**) Option "BottomY" "18328"
(**) Option "BottomX" "24639"
(**) Option "TopY" "63"
(**) Option "TopX" "82"
(**) Option "BottomY" "18328"
(**) Option "BottomX" "24639"
(**) Option "TopY" "63"
(**) Option "TopX" "82"
```

There is also one line with no marking preceding that i can't figure out what it means 


```
xf86WcmSerialValidate: bad magic at 3 v=a0 l=9
```

If you want i can attach the complete file

Also, using a script you provided in an other thread I have simple rotation working with no problems. I've attached the script to a panel launcher and I have on demand rotation.

----------


## Favux

Hi KSavvas,

Good so you have rotation to tablet mode now.  My understanding of where we're at now is that everything is working?  Other than having to restart X to get the digitizer.

The Wacom part of the Xorg.0.log looks good.  But you are right:



> xf86WcmSerialValidate: bad magic at 3 v=a0 l=9


is worrisome.  That suggests some problem with validating a serial device which may be your Wacom digitizer.  So I guess you should attach your Xorg.0.log.  It's interesting to note the new 0.8.5-5 linuxwacom (out yesterday) says:



> Updated serial ISDv4 support with newer protocol.


You have to wonder if that's about the problems serial tablets are having in Karmic.  But since rotation is still broken with it I wouldn't try to compile it.

I suppose the "input device fsc tablet switch" could be your fjbtndrv.  Fujitsu FUJ02B1 is your keyboard.  I'm not sure what the button stuff is, do you have a touchpad?

We could also take a look at your lshal.


```
lshal>KSavvas_lshal1.txt
```

----------


## KSavvas

Hi Favux,

I could say that we are ok. (thanks to you). Having to restart the X Server is just a nuisance.
I'm attaching the files you requested. Have a look at them and if you make out something let me know.

Is there a possibility that "input device fsc tablet switch" means the tablet's lid switch ?
I'll try to uninstall fjbtndrv package and see what will show up. It doesn't work anyway.

Thank you for your help
Savvas

P.S -I think that it will be very useful if you take a look at the xorg.0.log that is created at first boot.
Here, will see some intresting  things such as


```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device PnP Device (FUJ02e5)
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.4-1 $
(**) PnP Device (FUJ02e5): always reports core events
(**) PnP Device (FUJ02e5) device is /dev/ttyS0
(**) PnP Device (FUJ02e5) is in absolute mode
(**) PnP Device (FUJ02e5): forcing TabletPC ISD V4 protocol
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) WACOM: PressCurve 50,0,100,50
(**) Option "KeepShape" "on"
(**) PnP Device (FUJ02e5): keeps shape
(**) Option "Threshold" "1"
(**) PnP Device (FUJ02e5): threshold = 1
(**) Option "TPCButton" "on"
(**) /dev/ttyS0: Tablet PC buttons are on 
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) PnP Device (FUJ02e5): serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PnP Device (FUJ02e5)" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"
(**) Option "StopBits" "1"
(**) Option "DataBits" "8"
(**) Option "Parity" "None"
(**) Option "Vmin" "1"
(**) Option "Vtime" "10"
(**) Option "FlowControl" "Xoff"
usbDetect: can not ioctl version
Wacom ISDV4 control data (0) error in * query
(EE) Couldn't init device "PnP Device (FUJ02e5)"
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (1)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device PnP Device (FUJ02e5) eraser
(**) PnP Device (FUJ02e5) eraser: always reports core events
(**) PnP Device (FUJ02e5) eraser device is /dev/ttyS0
(**) PnP Device (FUJ02e5) eraser is in absolute mode
(**) PnP Device (FUJ02e5) eraser: forcing TabletPC ISD V4 protocol
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) WACOM: PressCurve 50,0,100,50
(**) Option "KeepShape" "on"
(**) PnP Device (FUJ02e5) eraser: keeps shape
(**) Option "Threshold" "1"
(**) PnP Device (FUJ02e5) eraser: threshold = 1
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) PnP Device (FUJ02e5) eraser: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PnP Device (FUJ02e5) eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"
(**) Option "StopBits" "1"
(**) Option "DataBits" "8"
(**) Option "Parity" "None"
(**) Option "Vmin" "1"
(**) Option "Vtime" "10"
(**) Option "FlowControl" "Xoff"
usbDetect: can not ioctl version
(==) Wacom General ISDV4 tablet speed=9600 (19200) maxX=24576 maxY=18432 maxZ=255 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(==) Wacom device "PnP Device (FUJ02e5) eraser" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=24576 bottom Y=18432 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
```

May be the source of the problem?
I'm attaching this file too.

----------


## LouisBlank

gali98, 

As a total newbie, I have to say your instructions were perfectly clear.  I have an HP  tx2525nr and you saved the day on this one.  

When I installed Ubuntu 9.10 fresh (on a shrunken partition - dual boot Vista), The stylus worked, but I could not use the touch with my fingers. 

Now the touch works well - at least 50% better than it did in Vista.  I can do most anything without opening the top.  Using onboard (just type 'onbaord' from the terminal) I can type on the screen to enter passwords or fill forms.  

All in all - Great job

Louis

----------


## Favux

Hi LouisBlank,

Welcome to Ubuntu Forums!

Yes, gali98 always does good work!   :Smile: 


Hi KSavvas,

Sure that could be the tablet lid switch or swivel hinge switch.

The lshal looks fine.  Your right that first boot Xorg.0.log is interesting.  The linuxwacom driver drops the stylus with:


```
usbDetect: can not ioctl version
Wacom ISDV4 control data (0) error in * query
(EE) Couldn't init device "PnP Device (FUJ02e5)"
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (1)
```

Which by the way I've seen before on serial tablets.  But what I find interesting on the first boot is:


```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device PnP Device (FUJ02e5)
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
```

Compare that to what you see after the X restart Xorg.0.log:


```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device stylus
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
```

And you'll see all the rest of the plug and play lines are missing too.  I haven't seen that before.  Maybe the problem isn't the serial communication but is instead some bug in PnP interfering with serial communication?

----------


## Rangua

hi, me again.. i've updated the system to karmic, and it's nice to see how almost everything works out of the box. but i just couldn't conform with not having the touch :S 
so i tried gali's instructions again, and i got uncalibrated touchscreen (i even tried modifying some values in the fdi file) with no wacomcpl device showing  :Sad:  (i had gotten this kind of uncalibrated touch before.. it's like the screen is a really little box on the upper left corner)

i attached my lshal output, and the fdi file i used is the modified one with the calibration values at gali's tutorial (i did tried the default one first, but with the same results). i have the tx2500us
btw, i'll be gone till tomorrow. just so you (the kind soul who'll help me) won't wait for a quick reply  :Smile: 

edit: i tried running two times the command before step 1 in the tutorial. what compile error should i have? i didn't compiled anything :S

----------


## stay gold!

hey there ya'll.

i've got a wacom bamboo mte-450, and i'm on karmic 64 bit.

i can't tell you how many times i've done this  :Sad: 

anyways, i've followed some of these tutorials to a tee, and at one point i'll have stylus/pad/eraser and then reboot and nothing. and then another time i'll just have an entry for bamboo in wacomcpl.

so here's a few things:

lsmod


```
wacom                  27860  0
```

and then there's

dmesg | grep Wacom


```
[   16.940672] wacom: v1.49-pc-3:USB Wacom tablet driver
[  108.793378] input: Wacom Bamboo as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0/input/input11
[  803.741472] input: Wacom Bamboo as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0/input/input12
```

this is xinput -list


```
"Wacom Bamboo"	id=10	[XExtensionPointer]
	Type is TOUCHPAD
```

lsusb


```
Bus 006 Device 004: ID 056a:0065 Wacom Co., Ltd
```

and xsetwacom list shows:


```
Wacom_Bamboo     stylus
```

and i'll attach my .fdi

someone please help me get a hold of this? i don't want to have to boot into my windows partition to do art  :Sad:

----------


## Favux

Hi Rangua,

Your attachments didn't post.  Just to be sure you are in Karmic, correct?  You didn't compile anything, right?  Did you remember to name the .fdi 10-linuxwacom.fdi and not 10-wacom.fdi?


Hi stay gold!,

In Karmic with your Wacom Bamboo mte-450 you don't need to compile anything.  It looks like the linuxwacom kernel driver/module wacom.ko is loading (lsmod) so usb communication is established with your tablet (dmesg).

I'd suggest changing your .fdi to the one here in post #176 given your xsetwacom output.  It looks like the Synaptic Touchpad driver has your tablet (xinput --list).

----------


## stay gold!

oh man, thanks for the reply!

i did compile something because i wasn't sure if that applied to me or not, so i guess now i'll have to undo everything i did. 

i'll report back if anything goes wrong.

----------


## stay gold!

ok, so everything works now cept i have NO pressure sensitivity at all after using wacomcpl but my stylus, cursor, pad and eraser all show up.

----------


## Favux

Hi stay gold!,

Great!  Good job.  Sounds like you're almost there.

Wacomcpl shouldn't interfere with pressure, should help in fact.  It sounds like maybe you haven't reconfigured Gimp.  I'm sure you know how but in case see near the bottom of the Wacom wiki.

----------


## stay gold!

well, it seems that not only don't i have pen pressure but my eraser isn't working either, so back to square one? also; those fdi's which one should have i used? there were 2 there, and i wasn't sure.

----------


## Favux

Hi stay gold!,

Your Bamboo is usb so you should use the first one, the one with the most downloads.  Did you call it 10-linuxwacom.fdi?  Make sure you only have one wacom.fdi, you didn't leave that first .fdi at "/etc/hal/fdi/policy/" did you?

Otherwise you may be looking at a conflict between two versions of linuxwacom.  That'll be a bit of a pain but we can fix it.

----------


## stay gold!

i did have a 10-linuxwacom.fdi~ which had old settings, i removed it and now have one but no pen sensitivity in gimp even after trying from the wiki. i honestly don't even know how to set the sensitivity in the first place so maybe i'm just doing it wrong.

but yeah still no sensitivity still no eraser  :Sad:

----------


## stay gold!

did some searching around in /dev/input there are two entries that specify a tablet

tablet bamboo and wacom

could this be of any help?

----------


## Favux

Hi stay gold!,

Good, with only one .fdi, the one in post #176, let's look again at:


```
xinput --list
```

and also:


```
xsetwacom list
```

----------


## stay gold!

xsetwacom list gives me


```
stylus           stylus    
pad              pad       
cursor           cursor    
eraser           eraser
```

and xinput --list gives me


```
"Virtual core pointer"	id=0	[XPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"	id=1	[XKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"stylus"	id=2	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is Wacom Stylus
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14760
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9225
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"pad"	id=3	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is Wacom Pad
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 7
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14760
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9225
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 71
		Resolution is 1
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"	id=4	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is KEYBOARD
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"UVC Camera (05ca:183d)"	id=5	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is KEYBOARD
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Power Button"	id=6	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is KEYBOARD
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Video Bus"	id=7	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is KEYBOARD
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"cursor"	id=8	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is Wacom Cursor
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14760
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9225
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -900
		Max_value is 899
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -1023
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"Sony Vaio Keys"	id=9	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is KEYBOARD
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"eraser"	id=10	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is Wacom Eraser
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 14760
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9225
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 511
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"	id=11	[XExtensionPointer]
	Type is MOUSE
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
"AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint"	id=12	[XExtensionPointer]
	Type is TOUCHPAD
	Num_buttons is 12
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 767
		Resolution is 1
"PS/2 Mouse"	id=13	[XExtensionPointer]
	Type is MOUSE
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
```

are there supposed to be two lists for xsetwacom?

----------


## Favux

Hi stay gold!,

Yes, that all looks good.  How did you uninstall, I guess, 0.8.4-4?  Did you follow Appendix 4 in the HOW TO?  And then you installed both of the default Karmic 0.8.4-1 packages:  xserver-xorg-input-wacom & wacom-tools?

----------


## stay gold!

yeah that's what i did i followed the how-to to uninstall and then reinstalled the ones from package manager.

if it comes down to it, i'll just boot into windows for any drawing because i'm still having problems getting pressure sensitivity to work, which one is more final? xsetwacom or wacomcpl? not to mention i don't even know what the "good settings" for it are (i like more pressure with my wacom)

also thank you so much for any help you've given me.

----------


## Favux

Hi stay gold!,

You're welcome.  The pressure curve should be in wacomcpl's .xinitrc (hidden file in /home/yourusername/), see "Section 3: Calibrating your Tablet".  It will look something like:


```
xsetwacom set stylus PressCurve "0 10 90 100"
```

See the LWP's HOWTO.  Basically the wacomcpl .xinitrc is a script of xsetwacom commands.  If it's there it should be working unless your stylus tip is broken or you're somehow not setting up extended input devices in Gimp or Inkscape correctly.

----------


## stay gold!

this is how my gimp is set up for stylus, i'm so confused now.

----------


## Favux

Hi stay gold!,

Looks ok.  Set up the same for eraser?  Which basically leaves the wacom.ko as the only thing left I can think of.  Did you copy your compiled 0.8.4-4 wacom.ko into place?  When you removed the compile to go back to the default did you replace the wacom.ko with a backup of the default Karmic wacom.ko?

----------


## stay gold!

i just noticed this

i did locate wacom.ko and got this


```
/lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-wacom.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
```

but i'm on the 2.6.31-16 kernel

does that make any difference?

EDIT: nevermind it's there don't know why it wasn't showing up

yeah i backed up everything :/

----------


## Favux

Alright, I'm stumped.  But pressure works for virtually everyone, I promise.  So we're missing something.  Maybe take a break?

----------


## stay gold!

yeah i'm taking a break, i've tried the xinitrc thing and everything.
i really don't know what to do now besides boot into windows when i want to draw.

----------


## stay gold!

So i went back and looked over everything for a second and i had a few questions:

xsetwacom, is that permanent? because i don't think the settings are sticking for that OR wacomcpl. i just did xsetwacom -s set stylus PressCurve 75 0 100 25 and then looked at my xinitrc and nothing changed. I don't know maybe I'm not thinking hard enough here.

Anyone have any answers for me? I'm bummed that I might have to just go back to windows.

----------


## stay gold!

sorry last update  :Very Happy: 

apparently, with the caligraphy tool i can get some pressure sensitivity but not with the paint brush. i really don't know, anyways for now that satisfies me because i've been going at this all day long and i'm tired. thank you for your help!

----------


## Rangua

hi favux. i re-checked the things you told me and they're ok. i just copy pasted gali's fdi file, but i'll send it just in case. here it goes too the lshal. thanks in advance  :Smile: 
i tried both fdi's files in the tutorial, just to see if i could calibrate it through the file.

----------


## Favux

Hi Rangua,

What the lshal shows is that evdev is the driver:


```
input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
```

and not wacom:


```
input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
```

So make sure you only have one wacom.fdi and it is in the correct place.  The one you posted looks fine.

Try going into Synaptic Package Manager and even if both linuxwacom 0.8.4-1 packages are installed, wacom-tools & xserver-xorg-input-wacom, tell it to reinstall them and reboot.

If that doesn't work we may need to look at your Xorg.0.log located in "/var/log/".


Hi stay gold!,

Kernel shouldn't matter.  What you want is the default wacom.ko that came with Karmic not one you replaced from a compile.  I don't know how to tell the difference, other than by the date.  Yes you need the same version of wacom-tools as xserver-xorg-input-wacom, otherwise you could have the version conflict I was talking about.  But if you removed the compile as per Appendix 4 that shouldn't be an issue.

----------


## Rangua

hi favux. still no luck. i've reinstalled the packages you told me, and i checked the /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty directory.. here goes the Xorg.0.log and the files in the directory, just in case i've missed something..
pd: i ran ls -a in case there were any hidden files, but there were none.

----------


## Favux

Hi Rangua,

Well the Xorg.0.log didn't show me what I hoped.  I hoped to see the linuxwacom driver try to pick things up and then get dropped with an error message that would give us something to go on.  No such luck.  Something is configuring it as a touchpad, presumably evdev as in your lshal, but it doesn't even identify itself.

I have no idea what's going on.  Its like the linuxwacom drivers don't exist.  I think there were some Xorg updates a few days ago.  I think one was xorg-input-all and I don't remember the other one.  Could one of them knocked out linuxwacom somehow?

Could they have renamed it without telling us?  Crazy idea, try changing both lines in the .fdi that say:


```
		<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
```

to


```
		<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">linuxwacom</merge>
```

and reboot.

----------


## Rangua

:Sad:  no luck.. lsmod actually returns wacom as the name for the module, and it appears to be loaded. 
do you think that compiling the module would make any difference?
and: how does the system decides to load which module for hal devices?

----------


## Favux

Hi Rangua,

Darn, I didn't have much hope.  I'm thinking this may be a serious bug somewhere.

The kernel module/driver wacom.ko (wacom in lsmod) is for usb communication.  The default version comes with your kernel's "linux-image".  If in:


```
dmesg | grep [Ww]acom
```

you see wacom in the output it should be OK.  The kernel modules are picked by the kernel team.  You can compile your own, which is of course what the HOW TO shows you how to do.  But you shouldn't need a compiled wacom.ko in Karmic.  The default one is new enough to completely support your TX2500.

And to chose the "input.x11_driver", it uses a line in the device specific .fdi like above.

Edit:  Have you tried booting into a previous kernel version?

----------


## Rangua

well, i've tried booting to the -14 kernel (i have the -15 one now), and things stayed the same.. i'll try to look at it, and eventually i figure i'll post it as a bug in launchpad. i can live without touchscreen. thanks for the help anyways  :Very Happy:  
oh. one last question.. is the 'specific .fdi file' you talked aobut the one in the tutorial or is it somewhere else?

----------


## Favux

Hi Rangua,

OK, so it isn't the kernel.

Sorry I haven't been more help.  Hopefully I've missed something obvious and inspiration will strike me, or you, or someone and we'll have a solution.  But right now I'm thinking bug.

.fdi = device information file; and all devices have one that configures them.  There are a bunch of .fdi's upstream of the wacom one and a few after as you've seen.  So the one in gali98's HOW TO replaces the default linuxwacom .fdi that doesn't work for the TX2000 and TX2500 with one that does.

I guess you could try the barebones .fdi he has, the one without the coordinates, although I don't see that would really get us anywhere.  I've been assuming:


```
xsetwacom list
```

is blank, so you can't use wacomcpl to calibrate.

----------


## Rangua

you assume correctly.
i had tried before the first .fdi, but i got no luck.. and changing it to the one with the coordinates made no difference whatsoever in the calibration, so i assume the fdi file is not working at all..
however, changing the fdi file did enabled the touch (although with the tiny-screen syndrome)..  
anyhow.. let's wait for the inspiration
everything else works (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ) \o/

----------


## willyboy666

hello nice people.

here is my small problem,
i had everything running perfectly on my gatewaye c120x (same conf as tx2500) touch,stylus and eraser.

and today i decided to update the linuxwacom to 0.8.5-5 and i got stuck in touch not working.

i got stylus and eraser to work but touch insist not to work in anyway,in wacomcpl i can see eraser and stylus but NO touch??? why??
i tried several fdi files and several version or linuxwacom but no chance,

please if someone gto this b4 ,please let me know.

hal doesnt detect touch 
here is my xinput --list
"Virtual core pointer"	id=0	[XPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"	id=1	[XKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"stylus"	id=2	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is Wacom Stylus
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 397
		Max_value is 26271
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 183
		Max_value is 16466
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 255
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"Power Button"	id=3	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is KEYBOARD
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"eraser"	id=4	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is Wacom Eraser
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 26312
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 16520
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 255
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"Sleep Button"	id=5	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is KEYBOARD
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"	id=6	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is KEYBOARD
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Power Button"	id=7	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is KEYBOARD
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Video Bus"	id=8	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is KEYBOARD
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"	id=9	[XExtensionPointer]
	Type is MOUSE
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
"SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"	id=10	[XExtensionPointer]
	Type is TOUCHPAD
	Num_buttons is 12
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 1472
		Max_value is 5472
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 1408
		Max_value is 4448
		Resolution is 1
[1]+  Exit 1

----------


## willyboy666

got some news,

i got touch to work but cant calibrate same problem as Rangua ,,,

but my touch work perfectly while i have the login screen to put password ,but when x load it loose calibration?????

any ideas

----------


## Favux

Hi willyboy666 and Rangua,

Let's try to nail down some info.  You are both on Karmic current on the latest updates, correct?

Let's check your kernel:


```
cat /proc/version_signature
```

and whether your 32 or 64-bit:


```
uname -m
```

Be sure to check Synaptic Package Manager that you have the default 0.8.4-1 linuxwacom packages xserver-xorg-input-wacom &  wacom-tools installed.

If you enter in a terminal:


```
more /proc/bus/input/devices
```

You should see two sections something like this:


```
I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=0093 Version=0330
N: Name="Wacom ISDv4 93"
P: Phys=
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb2/2-2/2-2.3/2-2.3:1.0/input/input6
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse1 event6 
B: EV=b
B: KEY=1c03 0 0 0 0 0
B: ABS=10001000003

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=0093 Version=0330
N: Name="Wacom ISDv4 93"
P: Phys=
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb2/2-2/2-2.3/2-2.3:1.1/input/input7
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse2 event7 
B: EV=b
B: KEY=2400 0 0 0 0 0
B: ABS=1000100001b
```

willyboy666 since you are seeing stylus and eraser in "xinput --list" let's look at your lshal:


```
lshal>willyboy666_lshal.txt
```

Make sure that stylus and eraser is showing up in "xinput --list" when you do the lshal.

Since the Synaptic touchpad can grab things we could try altering the Synaptic .fdi so it isn't so grabby.  To do that nest a second set of match lines for the Synaptic .fdi.  It's called "11-x11-synaptics.fdi" and it's located at "/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/".  Add:


```
    <match key="info.product" contains="Synaptics">

    </match>
```

So it looks like:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">
    <match key="info.product" contains="Synaptics">

......

    </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

I'd use:


```
gksudo gedit /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi
```

to edit, and then reboot.  With luck that may fix things.  At the least it will eliminate the Synaptic .fdi from consideration.

----------


## willyboy666

let me begin with some info:
i got it working perfectly and i see all input in wacomcpl but with the wacom.ko from 0.8.4-3 (all others got problem with touch ,calibration was good but when i touch the screen it click left click for ever(until i use the pen again ,so it unclick).
and with the latest 0.8.5.5 touch doesnt work at all.

i found the main problem with calibration and it was the .xinitrc patch that got calibration to wild ,so i disable it.
so Rangua try to disable the .xinitrc patch .

Ubuntu 2.6.31-16.52-generic
i686

Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=0093 Version=0007
N: Name="Wacom ISDv4 93"
P: Phys=
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input7
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse1 event7 
B: EV=b
B: KEY=3c03 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
B: ABS=100 100003f

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=0093 Version=0007
N: Name="Wacom ISDv4 93"
P: Phys=
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.1/input/input8
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse2 event8 
B: EV=b
B: KEY=3c03 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
B: ABS=100 100003f

I: Bus=0001 Vendor=8384 Product=76a0 Version=0001
N: Name="HDA Digital PCBeep"
P: Phys=card0/codec#0/beep0
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/input/input9
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=kbd event9 
B: EV=40001
B: SND=6

I: Bus=0000 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000
N: Name="HDA Intel Mic at Ext Left Jack"
P: Phys=ALSA
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input10
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=event10 
B: EV=21
B: SW=10

I: Bus=0000 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000
N: Name="HDA Intel HP Out at Ext Left Jack"
P: Phys=ALSA
S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input11
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=event11 
B: EV=21
B: SW=4

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0007 Version=01b1
N: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"
P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0
S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input12
U: Uniq=
H: Handlers=mouse3 event12 
B: EV=b
B: KEY=420 0 70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
B: ABS=11000003

and i am thinking the same about synaptic touchpad and the conflict with touch ,

anyway i got my problem sort it out for the moment.

thanks for the help

----------


## Favux

Hi willyboy666,

Good I'm glad it's working again for you.

Thanks for the info.:  kernel 2.6.31-16.52-generic on 32-bit Karmic.  Both input devices are showing up.

If I understand you correctly you couldn't get touch to work with the default linuxwacom 0.8.4-1 or 0.8.5-5.  You got touch working using the 0.8.4-3 linuxwacom drivers wacom.ko.  Is that with the rest of the 0.8.4-3 drivers or only the 0.8.4-3 wacom.ko with the Karmic default 0.8.4-1 drivers?

You could use wacomcpl to calibrate touch with 0.8.4-1 but then touching the screen would result in a "stuck" left click.  With 0.8.5-5 touch didn't work at all and wasn't present in wacomcpl.

That brings up a point.  You don't really need the .fdi with the calibration in it, you should be able to use the bare bones first .fdi and set up everything through wacomcpl.

The .xinitrc script shouldn't interfere with your calibration, in fact it's where wacomcpl stores the calibration, so it should help.  I'm not clear on what's happening there.

----------


## willyboy666

in the moment i can calibrate through .fdi ,if i try to calibrate through wacomcpl ,i will have same problem as before (the touch mouse pointer shows only on upper left side from the screen and moves around in a area as big as the left upper square ),untill i restart and the calibration will be back to what was in .fdi.
so i never touch calibration in wacomcpl.

by the way i uninstall everything first then got 0.8.4.1 installed ,then i compile wacom.ko from the 0.8.3 pakage and copy it to my kernel.

----------


## Favux

Hi willyboy666,

Thanks for clearing that up.  The default Karmic 0.8.4-1 with a compiled 0.8.4-3 wacom.ko gives you working touch.

On the .xinitrc did you check out "Section 3: Calibrating your Tablet or Tablet PC" in the HOW TO and make sure that the line ". /etc/X11/Xsession" in "/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc" was commented out?

----------


## willyboy666

latest driver 0.8.5-6 work perfectly,compile ,install and everything is perfect.

----------


## Favux

Hi willyboy666,

Outstanding!  Can you tell me if rotation works for you with 0.8.5-6 in Karmic?

----------


## willyboy666

how to rotate??
i never try to do it ,any walkthrough?

----------


## Favux

Hi willyboy666,

Sure.  It is the companion HOW TO to the linuxwacom HOW TO.  It's linked at the bottom of Section 3 on wacomcpl but here is the direct link to the Rotation HOW TO.

I ask because rotation to tablet mode has been broken for me in Intrepid with 0.8.5 -4, -5, and now -6.  I was wondering if it worked in Karmic.  Method 1 or 3 should work for you.

----------


## Rangua

i'm late.. 
hmm.. that's strange. xinput --list shows duplicates to each entry of Wacom ISDv4
any ideas on how to fix this?
edit: i did apt-get purge and apt-get install for the package xinput-xorg-wacom or whatever the name is. but still the same duplicates..
editpd: does it makes any difference if i don't reboot after purging but before installing?

----------


## willyboy666

half way work,
screen rotate but input devices doesnt rotate,i cant use pen or touch cause they go wild.

----------


## Favux

Hi willyboy666,

Same problem I've been having.  The xsetwacom rotation commands aren't working.  And not in Karmic either.  They last worked in 0.8.5-3.  I've been using 0.8.4-4 so that I have rotation.


Hi Rangua,

Don't worry about the double list as long as wacomcpl is good/works.  Do you mean "xsetwacom list"?

----------


## Favux

Hi Hi Rangua,

OK, I see what you mean.  You do have duplicate entries in xinput, and none of them are from gali98's .fdi.  You apparently have installed two duplicates of the default Karmic wacom.fdi and still haven't installed gali98's .fdi!  This would be why you don't have touch.

First check in "/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/".  There should only be one wacom.fdi and in Karmic it should be called 10-linuxwacom.fdi.  There should not be a 10-wacom.fdi.  Then check "/etc/hal/fdi/policy/", there should not be a wacom.fdi there at all.  Whether the two names above or one called custom_wacom.fdi.

But you definitely have two wacom.fdi's installed.  If you don't see the extra one you'll have to do a 'find' for it or in the command line a 'locate'.  Once you get rid of the duplicate .fdi replace the remaining wacom.fdi with gali98's and reboot.  Be sure to follow his instructions carefully.  Things should then work.

----------


## Favux

I just realized there could be a second possiblility.  Rather than a duplicate .fdi, it may be possible that it is a single .fdi that has the contents duplicated.

----------


## omskates

Hopefully I'm posting in the right place and not interrupting.  Screen rotation works in Karmic for me on my Fujitsu T4010 using * fjbtndrv*.  However I have not mucked around with files to enable the Stylus as I don't see any definate success tutorials for serial Tablet PC Wacom Stylus digitizers.  Hope I can get some links from you guys :Smile: 
When the machine still had Windows on it and I ran Karmic as a live CD the stylus worked perfectly (firmware?).

----------


## Favux

Hi omskates,

No, not interrupting anything.  It's the 0.8.5-4 and up linuxwacom drivers that don't rotate right.  The Karmic default is linuxwacom 0.8.4-1.

I'll trade you.   :Smile:   I've got a couple folks who need to know how to get fjbtndrv working in Karmic.  Can you tell us how you did it?

In Karmic the 32-bit version works fine with serial tablets while the 64-bit version has problems, and losing the stylus is one of them.  I bet the live CD is 32-bit, explaining the mystery.

KSavvas got his Fujitsu Siemens T4210 Tablet "working" a couple of pages back:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...038949&page=66

And one of the guys who was on the original posts in the Karmic developement forum reporting the 64-bit bug (and the launchpad bug reports) just let me know he got his Fujitsu 4215 working using linuxwacom 0.8.4-4 and the new-generic rc1 .fdi I have attached to the bottom of the HOW TO on the first page.

Check and see if stylus is showing up in:


```
xinput --list
```

It won't say stylus, but the name of your digitizer.

So the first thing would be to try the .fdi.  Instructions are Section 2 b).

----------


## omskates

Thanks!  I'll try try the .fdi. Instructions in Section 2 b).

Touch screen: ALPSPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint
THis must be the stylus?


> "PnP Device (FuJ02e5)"  id=2  XExtensionDevice


I'm certain I installed 32 bit Karmic, going back to the Live CD again (now that windows is wiped) and no more stylus action, weird.

My screen rotation with this software source:


> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/khnz/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/khnz/ppa/ubuntu karmic main


sudo apt-get update

public key in terminal:


> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys E88D7B6F


 sudo apt-get install fjbtndrv

Reboot

----------


## Favux

Hi omskates,

Correct, that is the stylus, except that the line should end with [XExtensionKeyboard] if the linuxwacom driver was attaching to the Wacom digitizer.  See what we found with KSavvas and plug and play.  You might also want to look at Xorg.0.log in /var/log/.

----------


## Favux

Hi omskates,

Correct, that is the stylus, except that the line should end with [XExtensionKeyboard] if the linuxwacom driver was attaching to the Wacom digitizer.  See what we found with KSavvas and plug and play.  You might also want to look at Xorg.0.log in /var/log/.

Thank you for the info. on fjbtndrv.  I hope that helps the others.

----------


## omskates

> See what we found with KSavvas and plug and play.


Yes , good stuff there I may need to use :Smile: 
  OK I just booted into Live CD and everything is working again during this live session and the xinput --list looks perfect.  I suppose I could do a re-install? Maddening how it works during live session LOL like its taunting me  :Wink: 



> You might also want to look at Xorg.0.log in /var/log/.


 I'm looking through that now.




> Thank you for the info. on fjbtndrv.  I hope that helps the others.


It may be good to note that at the time fjbtndrv worked for me there was no way to test if stylus rotated with the screen :Sad:

----------


## omskates

Since I had a functioning stylus again during the live CD session I did go ahead and do a clean re-install.  Prayed over the machine during post install reboot :Wink:  and "yay" Got Stylus.  Reboot again, no stylus response...........reboot yet again and have stylus once more (very flaky).  Stylus buttons work, I'm rotating the compiz cube with it, suhweet :Cool:   So far its every other reboot is successful with wacom, is there a log filling up somewhere on these reboots?

----------


## Favux

Hi omskates,

Sorry the reinstall didn't straighten it out.

Xorg.0.log.old has the last boot.  And messages and messages.0 have stuff on previous boots.  Udev (use Find '56a') should show the digitizer being set up.

----------


## omskates

OK, will take a look when I get back to my machine.  For now I may be OK as the Hibernate works on this laptop and I can keep the working boot up with Stylus that way.  I will continue to follow the thread and provide any information from my files that may be helpful.
Thanks & cheers :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi omskates,

You might be able to get some more information in your logs if you add these debug lines just below the stylus line in your .fdi:


```
	<merge key="input.x11_options.DebugLevel" type="string">12</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.CommonDBG" type="string">12</merge>
```

Worth a try anyway.

----------


## omskates

Favux, Thanks for all your help.  I just ran sudo apt-get upgrade and now have the latest X version & kernal for my machine and all is functioning correctly.  

What's working:

All my Fn keys brightness, volume, etc.
Stylus and stylus buttons
screen buttons; scroll, rotate, Fn, alt
Automagic screen rotation and with stylus

What's not working:

Can't find anything that doesn't work :Very Happy:

----------


## Favux

Hi omskates,

Absolutely outstanding!!!  Sounds like the new kernel that came through yesterday (or one of the other updates (X?)) finally fixed the serial problems!

----------


## omskates

> Hi omskates,
> 
> Absolutely outstanding!!!  Sounds like the new kernel that came through yesterday (or one of the other updates (X?)) finally fixed the serial problems!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: YES, I certainly hope this resolves things for the others too!  Very impressive to me, can't wait to demo it to my friends who use Windows.

----------


## -zero

Hello Favux, 

I just set up 9.10 on my Fujitsu T4210, and neither the stylus or the screen worked immediately. I tried  fjbtndrv as described by omskates and that made the screen rotation and function buttons work awesome, but I am still in the dark as to how to get the stylus working.

I read some of the earlier posts between yourself and KSavvas and it seemed to me that he still didn't figure out how to make it really work. Since I'm so new, I also didn't quite follow a lot of the more technical things listed. 

Thanks

----------


## Favux

Hi -zero,

Welcome!

Have you run Update Manager and made sure you have all the latest updates and kernel?  Omskates is saying the last one Friday fixed things for him.

What .fdi are you using?  The .fdi extension means device information file.  Is it the default one that came with Karmic?  If so try the new-generic_rc1 attached to the bottom of the HOW TO on the first page.  Instructions are in Section 2 b).

----------


## omskates

> I just set up 9.10 on my Fujitsu T4210........


zero,  If you havn't already, try the easy stuff first.  Not all updates and upgrades may have been present on your install media.  So in "Terminal" place 


> sudo apt-get update


 <Enter> wait till done then place


> sudo apt-get upgrade


 wait till done then reboot.  You may have to reboot a couple times before all changes take full effect.  Hope this works for you :Smile:

----------


## omskates

> Hi -zero,
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Have you run Update Manager and made sure you have all the latest updates and kernel?  Omskates is saying the last one Friday fixed things for him.


Sorry Favux I didn't see this reply before I posted, new page. :Embarassed:  Anyhow, hope things workout :Smile:

----------


## -zero

I had actually already done the updates and rebooted by the time I posted, but as you suggested I guess it sometimes takes a couple of reboots to get everything to work, because it is working fine now  :Very Happy: . I even got the sensitivity of the pen pressure to work in Gimp. 

Thanks!

----------


## Rangua

hi favux, sorry for the long wait.
wow! a bug ate my system and spitted out a working touch :S
after reinstalling every package relevant to wacom, my graphical system crashed. Recently i got it working again and after replacing the .fdi file (you were right favux, there was more than one entry in the .fdi file) i got touch working and calibrated, though i can't see it with xsetwacom list  :Sad:  but hey! it's a step forwards  :Very Happy: 
now i can see just one entry in xinput --list for each device (touch, stylus & eraser)

----------


## Favux

Hi Rangua,

Good, real progress.  With xinput right you must almost be there.  If you are using the default linuxwacom 0.8.4-1 with Karmic make sure with Synaptic Package Manager that you also have wacom-tools installed.

----------


## omskates

> I had actually already done the updates and rebooted by the time I posted, but as you suggested I guess it sometimes takes a couple of reboots to get everything to work, because it is working fine now . I even got the sensitivity of the pen pressure to work in Gimp. 
> 
> Thanks!


Really great to hear that :Smile:   By the way if you use FF, the Grab & Drag add on is nice with a stylus.

----------


## eazyigz

I did everything up to issuing the command wacomcpl.  A box comes up but it doesn't list any devices.  Any ideas?

----------


## Favux

Hi eazyigz,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Sounds like you didn't install a modified .fdi.

What tablet or tablet pc do you have?  Is it serial or usb?  Which version of Ubuntu are you using, Karmic?

----------


## eazyigz

I have a Bamboo Touch - USB.  I have Karmic kernel 2.6.31.  I created an fdi file, but I copied whatever is in the tutorial.  Therefore it may not be suitable for my system.  I'm not sure how to get it right though...
Here are the contents of my /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<!-- this is probably a bit imprecise -->
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
	<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
        <match key="info.udi" contains="e2">
          <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if1">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
	<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="serial">
      <match key="@info.parent :Razz: np.id" contains_outof="WACf001;WACf002;WACf003;WACf004;WA  Cf005;WACf006;WACf007;WACf008;WACf009;WACf00a;WACf  00b;WACf00c;FUJ02e5">
	<append key="info.capabilities" type="strlist">input</append>
	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.ForceDevice" type="string">ISDV4</merge>
	<merge key="input.device" type="copy_property">serial.device</merge>
	<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
        <match key="@info.parent :Razz: np.id" contains_outof="WACf008;WACf009">
	  <!-- Serial tablets with touch capabilities -->
	  <append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">touch</append>
	</match>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>

----------


## tog

Have you tried what is suggested in the following post http://blog.aliencam.net/2009/06/ubu...tablet-config/

Murali

----------


## eazyigz

Yes, but where he says "After restarting the computer, test this by entering 'xsetwacom list' into a terminal, it should list the available wacom devices now. You can then use the “wacomcpl” (wacom control panel) to configure the tablet devices" I do not get that.  I get nothing.

----------


## eazyigz

I followed everything up to section 4, where the tutorial of this thread said "After you have rebooted, you should be able to run the command wacomcpl. This will bring up a dialog that will allow you to configure your tablet".  However, I show no devices.  I don't know what else to try.

----------


## eazyigz

What should I call this script, and where should it be saved?  Does it have to run at startup, or do I just manually execute it?

Thanks

----------


## osfight.de

Tx2140, Ubuntu 9.10, Wacom Driver 

I am overwhelmed by the completeness of this tutorial and thank everybody for their efforts. On my HP TX2000 I managed to get it working easily with the instructions.

My touch works great, but for some reason the digitizer is not responsive at all, even after changing all settings in _wacomcpl_. When I want to draw a line in xournal, I can hardly get single dots throughout the whole screen. Using a finger with touch activated works well though. 

I am wondering if this is a driver issues or the digitzer is broken, I do not have a windows installation to test that. Thanks for any comments on that. 

osfight

----------


## Favux

Hi osfight,

Thank you for the kind words.

It's possible it is the digitizer.  You're correct that touch can work but not the stylus because they are two separate devices:  a touchscreen sandwiched with a digitizer.  Which .fdi are you using?

Too bad about lacking a Windows partition because that could settle it.  Try the stylus in another program like Gimp.

We can look at:


```
xinput --list
```



```
xsetwacom list
```



```
lshal>osfight_lshal.txt
```

and Xorg.0.log in /var/log/.  The last two will need to be compressed (right click Create Archive) to be uploaded with Manage Attachments.

The digitizer is a fine weave of vertical and horizontal lines (like a fabric) and usually failure is marked by gaps in the "weave".  Sometimes this is only a connection issue on the screen edge or to the motherboard and can be repaired.  Sometimes the stylus tip can fail.

----------


## osfight.de

Hi Favux, 

thanks for assisting me. The FDI file is the one posted in Karmic / Jaunty guide, I used the extended one posted as example but will give a try the clean one. 




> Hi osfight,
> 
> Too bad about lacking a Windows partition because that could settle it.  Try the stylus in another program like Gimp.


The same pictures as before. Sometimes it draws some lines, sometimes only dots. Drawing a line / dots does not seem to be reproducible. 

I attached the log:

*xinput --list* (check ID 6, 10 and 13)



```
user@user-laptop:~$ xinput --list
"Virtual core pointer"    id=0    [XPointer]
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"    id=1    [XKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Logitech USB Receiver"    id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
    Num_buttons is 7
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"    id=3    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"HP Webcam"    id=4    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Sleep Button"    id=5    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"stylus"    id=6    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is Wacom Stylus
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 6
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -654
        Max_value is 26303
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -890
        Max_value is 17879
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 255
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
"Power Button"    id=7    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Power Button"    id=8    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Video Bus"    id=9    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"eraser"    id=10    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is Wacom Eraser
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 6
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -654
        Max_value is 26303
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -890
        Max_value is 17879
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 255
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
"SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"    id=11    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is TOUCHPAD
    Num_buttons is 12
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 1472
        Max_value is 5472
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 1408
        Max_value is 4448
        Resolution is 1
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"    id=12    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is MOUSE
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
"touch"    id=13    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is Wacom Touch
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 6
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 186
        Max_value is 3947
        Resolution is 397
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 185
        Max_value is 3909
        Resolution is 633
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 255
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
"Logitech USB Receiver"    id=14    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is MOUSE
    Num_buttons is 24
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
user@user-laptop:~$
```

*xsetwacom*



```
user@user-laptop:~$ xsetwacom list
stylus           stylus    
eraser           eraser    
touch            touch
```

Thanks so far!

----------


## Favux

Hi osfight,

As far as I can tell everything looks good and from what you've posted it should be working.

Have you calibrated the stylus through wacomcpl yet?  See "Section 3: Calibrating your Tablet or Tablet PC" in the HOW TO on the first page of this thread.  Maybe it's a pressure thing.

If that doesn't work try opening Gimp or another drawing program full screen.  Then try to color in the whole screen.  See if a "broken" grid emerges.  If you are not sure of what you're looking at you could post a screen shot.

----------


## katay666

Hi!
I have a fujitsu t5010 dual digitalizer, and I followed the instructions in the how-to, and also tried with the gali98 270th post. But in all cases the result is that no wacom device appears in xinput as well in kernel log.
I got the computer without windows, but the digitalizer works under the bios.

Thanks

----------


## Favux

Hi katay666,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

I don't see it either.  Fujitsu tends to use serial Wacom digitizers.  Let's see if we can find it in lshal:


```
lshal>katay666_lshal.txt
```

It's too big to upload so right click on it and compress it with Create Archive.  Upload it with Manage Attachments.

----------


## katay666

Thanks for the quick answer!
Here is the file. My wife has a fujitsu t4210 and my siste an hp tx2500, and this is the first time I am in real trouble....

----------


## Favux

Hi katay666,




> My wife has a fujitsu t4210 and my siste an hp tx2500


Cool!  Well we need to get you up to speed then.

OK, the digitizer is in the lshal:



> udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_FUJ02e7'
>   info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)
>   info.product = 'PnP Device (FUJ02e7)'  (string)
>   info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
>   info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_FUJ02e7'  (string)
>   linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
>   linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)
>   linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:0c'  (string)
>   pnp.id = 'FUJ02e7'  (string)


And its Pnp identifier is in either of the two .fdi's attached to the HOW TO on the first post.

So I'm going to guess you compiled 0.8.4-4.  I'm pretty sure support for your tablet pc wasn't added until the 0.8.5 linuxwacom series.  So what you need to do is compile 0.8.5-9 instead of 0.8.4-4 and you should be good to go, hopefully.

----------


## katay666

Hi Favux!
I installed the last version, but probably I messed up thing in the installation (I followed your steps for installation) because I get still nothing.

----------


## Favux

Hi katay666,

Bummer.   :Sad: 

Did you notice any errors when you configured or ran make?  If so what were they?  Is the .fdi (which one did you use?) in the right place?  Have you checked it?  You don't have another Wacom .fdi somewhere?  No Wacom sections in xorg.conf?

We could look at 'xinput --list' again.  And another lshal.  We could also look at Xorg.0.log in /var/log/.  It also needs to be compressed to be uploaded.

----------


## katay666

Hi Favux,

I repeated the procedure (not erasing xserver-xorg-input-wacom) and get the following:



```
stefano@Deimos:~/Programs/linuxwacom-0.8.5-9$./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
.
.
.

----------------------------------------
  BUILD ENVIRONMENT:
       architecture - x86_64-linux-gnu
       linux kernel - yes 2.6.27
  module versioning - no
      kernel source - yes /lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/build
     XFree86 source - no
           Xorg SDK - yes /usr/include/xorg
          XSERVER64 - yes
           dlloader - yes
               XLib - yes /usr/lib
         xf86config - no
                TCL - yes /usr/include/tcl
                 TK - yes /usr/include/tcl
            ncurses - yes

  BUILD OPTIONS:
            wacom.o - yes
            wacdump - yes
             xidump - yes
        libwacomcfg - yes
         libwacomxi - yes
          xsetwacom - yes
              hid.o - no
       wacom_drv.so - yes /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input
        wacom_drv.o - no
  wacom*_drv quirks - hal IsXExtensionPointer key-events dixScreenOrigins
----------------------------------------
stefano@Deimos:~/Programs/linuxwacom-0.8.5-9$
```

and then I did make and make install with no errors. I also installed the module (but I think this is unnecessary if it is serial). I enclose the files you suggested...
In any case thanks: it is the only piece of hardware not working (even internal mic is working...).

----------


## Favux

Hi katay666,

I don't know what's going on.  Everything seems right but the lsahl doesn't show any attempt by the wacom.fdi to configure it.  And Xorg.0.log doesn't show any sign of the linuxwacom driver attempting to attach to your tablet.

The only thing I can come up with is to check "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so".  Right click on it and in Properties make sure the date Modified/Accessed is the same date as when you compiled.  That will tell us the compiled wacom_drv.so got copied in the right place after it was created.

Otherwise:

Serial tablets in Karmic have been having problems but this seems more basic.  So what could be going on?  I suppose you could be doing something wrong with the .fdi.  What I don't know.

Another possibility is with linuxwacom.  I don't suppose you have the output of configure or make in the terminal you could post?

I'm pretty certain the 0.8.5-9 series of linuxwacom is suppose to support your tablet pc.  If the .fdi is right and your compile is right then either 0.8.5-9 doesn't support your tablet or there is an inadvertent bug disabling support.

There was a post at the LWP a couple days ago talking about a build error in 0.8.5-9 for a serial tablet.  This was by a Gimp dev.  It's not quite the same situation as you are having but it may apply.  There hasn't been an official response yet.  If there is an error in the build switches in 0.8.5-9 for serial tablets then you may have to wait until 0.8.5.10 when it's (hopefully) fixed.

----------


## katay666

Hi Favux!
Unfortunately I have


```
stefano@Deimos:~/Programs/linuxwacom-0.8.5-9$ ls -l /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so -l
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 580337 2010-01-24 08:21 /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
```

and I attach the result from configure, make, sudo make install.
Am I right believing that even using the xorg.conf configuration it will not work (I do not have a device to point to)? I did not try this part (and actually I do not have the file /eta/X11/xorg).

----------


## Favux

Hi katay666,

Nothing stands out to me in your compile files.



> Am I right believing that even using the xorg.conf configuration it will not work (I do not have a device to point to)? I did not try this part (and actually I do not have the file /eta/X11/xorg).


Actually with luck we should be able to get at least your stylus working with an xorg.conf.  It will also give us a independent check on linuxwacom 0.8.5-9.  I'm going to ask you to do some extra things just to check out if any of this gets the wacom.fdi/drivers to do anything.  I tend to doubt it.

First check the output of:


```
dmesg | grep ttyS
```

Don't worry too much if it doesn't show anything, but if it does save that output.  Then install setserial using Synaptic Package Manager.  Then restart your tablet pc and see if anything happens.

If not based on other Fujitsu tablet pc's next you'll want to install the following line in serial.conf ("/etc/serial.conf"):


```
setserial /dev/ttyS0 port 0x0220 irq 4 autoconfig
```

Your output (if you had any) should have contained the same information.  If not post it and we'll have a look at it.  If it did then go ahead and add the line.  To edit serial.conf you can use:


```
gksudo gedit /etc/serial.conf
```

Save, Close, and reboot.  Again let's see if this does anything for the wacom.fdi/drivers and if you get any reaction from the stylus.

Remember a incorrectly configured xorg.conf can break X so your desktop may not start.  So be ready to remove or rename the following xorg.conf from the command line.  Now create a xorg.conf and add into it  the contents of the attached one:


```
gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Save, Close, and reboot.  Hopefully the stylus and maybe eraser will now work.  If not then we've proved the problem is with linuxwacom 0.8.5-9.  If you go ahead and install 0.8,4-4 you probably should get the stylus working.

Good luck!

----------


## rikono

Hi! I've been trying to get my Bamboo p&t working for over a month without success. I am on Karmic 64.
I've done  everything on this how to up until section 6. When I try to compile linuxwacom-0.8.4-4 it can't find the make file and doesn't compile anything. I've tried compiling linuxwacom-0.8.5-9 instead, it starts compiling but it gives errors and I don't have any wacom.ko in the end! 
Although I am on ubuntu for about 9 months, but I don't understand much, so I am just following the how tos. I've read many wacom tutorials on this forum without help! I hope this is not the wrong thread to post this. I'd appreciate any help.

----------


## katay666

Hi Favux!
Thanks for your suggestions. This is what happens.
Both command



```
dmesg | grep ttyS
```



```
dmesg | grep ttyS and setserial /dev/ttyS0 port 0x0220 irq 4 autoconfig)
```

return nothing.
I inserted the files setserial.conf and xorg.conf, and the when I boot with the wacom 8.5.9 X11 works, while it gets stuck when I install wacom.8.4.4.
At this point I believe that the problem is the driver. Should I add a post in some linuxwacom forum?

I enclose the Xorg log files.

----------


## Favux

Hi rikono,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Without seeing the errors I can't be sure what is wrong.  But in Karmic it is most likely you have not downloaded hid-ids.h and copied it into the right place.  See "3) For Karmic only:" in Section 1 of the HOW TO on the first page.

Currently linuxwacom does not support the P & T without patching.  We are patching linuxwacom 0.8.5-9 on this HOW TO.  Ob1 just posted even newer patches in post #818.  Some more information and .fdi's are available on the first P & T thread in post #384.  Hopefully the support for the P & T will be in linuxwacom 0.8.5-10, due out in a week or two.  Chris and ob1 are in the process of submitting the patches and getting them vetted.  Testing ob1kenobi's patches in post #818 will help them.


Hi katay666,



```
setserial /dev/ttyS0 port 0x0220 irq 4 autoconfig
```

Isn't a command, it is the line you add to serial.conf.  The dmesg command in a terminal should have returned something like:


```
serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x0220 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
```

which is turned into the line you add to serial.conf.

Did the stylus work with either version of linuxwacom?  I don't know why X is breaking with 0.8.4-4.  Both versions show a similar error.  0.8.4-4:


```
Wacom xf86WcmWrite ISDV4_STOP error : Input/output error
```

and 0.8.5-9:


```
(WW) Wacom xf86WcmWrite ISDV4_STOP error : Input/output error
```

The main error for 0.8.4-4 is:


```
Wacom xf86WcmWrite ISDV4_STOP error : Input/output error
(EE) Couldn't init device "stylus"

Backtrace:
0: /usr/bin/X(xorg_backtrace+0x26) [0x4f00c6]
1: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x41) [0x4852c1]
2: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7f53e4ac5530]
3: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so [0x7f53e2e856c5]
4: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so [0x7f53e2e8f605]
5: /usr/bin/X [0x496242]
6: /usr/bin/X(InitInput+0x40) [0x46d6c0]
7: /usr/bin/X(main+0x374) [0x434044]
8: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f53e4ab0abd]
9: /usr/bin/X [0x433509]
Saw signal 11.  Server aborting.
(II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch
 ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
```

So with both versions we are running into problems with the ISDV4 protocol, which is for serial tablet pc's.  I don't know why.  You didn't add the dmesg command to setserial.conf, did you?  Maybe the line I guessed isn't right for your tablet.  Now that you've installed setserial try in a terminal the dmesg command again and:


```
setserial -g /dev/ttyS*
```




> At this point I believe that the problem is the driver. Should I add a post in some linuxwacom forum?


You could post in linuxwacom-discuss (general discussion link):  http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/main  A bunch of the folks there know more than I do.

----------


## katay666

Sorry for the mistake!
In any case also now I have



```
stefano@Deimos:~$ ls -l /etc/setserial.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 49 2010-01-25 18:50 /etc/setserial.conf
stefano@Deimos:~$ cat /etc/setserial.conf
setserial /dev/ttyS0 port 0x0220 irq 4 autoconfig
stefano@Deimos:~$ dmesg | grep ttyS
stefano@Deimos:~$ setserial -g /dev/ttyS*
/dev/ttyS0, UART: unknown, Port: 0x03f8, IRQ: 4
/dev/ttyS1, UART: unknown, Port: 0x02f8, IRQ: 3
/dev/ttyS2, UART: unknown, Port: 0x03e8, IRQ: 4
/dev/ttyS3, UART: unknown, Port: 0x02e8, IRQ: 3
```

I still have the xorg.conf and 10-linuxwacom you suggested.

----------


## rikono

Thank you Favux!
I've already downloaded hid-ids.h and copied in the right place as said, I've also used the prepatched file to compile from the same link you gave. I attached the file that describes ./configure and make in terminal.

I've also changed the fdi file as said.
Thanks in advance

----------


## Favux

Hi katay666,

Thanks for reminding me.  You shouldn't use a .fdi and an xorg.conf together.  Even though the wacom.fdi doesn't seem to be doing anything you should remove it or rename it to .bak or something to disable it.

It looks like I guessed the wrong serial.conf line for your tablet.  Assuming it is on ttyS0 it looks like it should be:


```
setserial /dev/ttyS0 port 0x03f8 irq 4 autoconfig
```

Change it to that and let's see what that does.


Hi rikono,

It looks like you don't have all the dependencies you need installed.  Try running in a terminal:


```
sudo apt-get update

sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev

sudo apt-get upgrade
```

After doing that then follow Ayuthia's instructions.

----------


## rikono

Thanks a lot Favux! everything seems to be working fine now!

----------


## katay666

Hi Favux!
I corrected the file /etc/setserial.conf, and after reading man setserial I copied the file also in /etc/serial.conf, but after reboot no answer from dmesg | grep ttyS and the pen on the screen....
I checked Xorg.0.log and there is still the error, and xinput list has changed a little bit but no wacom device appears.

----------


## Favux

Hi katay666,

Oh darn ...   :Sad:   Right serial.conf not setserial.conf.  Thank you for catching my mistake.  That sure wasn't helping us any.  I may have been mixing it up with:


```
sudo /etc/init.d/setserial reload
```

which we hadn't gotten to yet.

I guess which version of linuxwacom you're on doesn't matter since they both seem to have the same error.

I'm stumped.  I would have thought we could have gotten the stylus with the xorg.conf and ttyS0.

On the off chance it's on another tty you could check on your other three tty's with xxd.  First:


```
ls /dev/ttyS*
```

which you've basically already done with "setserial -g /dev/ttyS*".  Then:



> xxd /dev/ttyS0
> 
> xxd (hidrawX hexdump) will exit for devices not listed, otherwise CTRL and C to quit.  Run through each device listed by "ls /dev/ttyS*" eg. ttyS0, ttyS1, etc.  Bring the pen to the screen and move it around.  You know you have the right ttyS* when you see a reaction with an output of characters.  That's the ttyS* you want to use in xorg.conf.


But I'm not sure it is worth your time.

Edit:  You know, actually if your tablet is on a "non-standard" ttyS (and port?) that could be why the .fdi isn't working with 0.8.5-9.  You'd need a HAL "quirk" to setup your tablet pc properly.  Well maybe.  And the other possiblility is that you need a higher baud rate than the standard too.  You can see why setting up a serial tablet can get tricky.  If you don't get lucky right away there are a lot of possible variables.

----------


## katay666

Hi Favux!
Nothing works, xxd exits for all devices (ttyS0 to ttyS4)....
I have some questions:
lshal shows that the tablet exists/is mapped to something/what else?
/dev/ttyS* maps something/are always there even if nothing is connected/something else?
Does the fact that I can type my boot passwords with the pen implies that the table works (I do not have other operating systems on this machine, as well as in my home...)?

----------


## amicable

My Intuos4 worked out of the box for basic interactions. I installed Production: 0.8.4-4 and it was working ok; I had the stylus and the eraser. The buttons were working. 

But the oleds weren't showing, so as suggested, I installed the development Development: 0.8.5-9 version (after removing the original install, as instructed.

Now I've lost the eraser functionality and I still don't have the oleds. Can anyone guide me through a troubleshoot?


modinfo -n wacom

gives

/lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko

and modinfo -d wacom shows

USB Wacom tablet driver
USB Wacom tablet driver

(yes, it shows twice; it did this before things went awry with the dev version)

Many thanks

Paul

----------


## Favux

Hi katay666,




> Does the fact that I can type my boot passwords with the pen implies that the table works


That sure sounds like the laptop is receiving info. (on ttyS0?) to me.  So it sounds like when X starts something breaks.



> Nothing works, xxd exits for all devices (ttyS0 to ttyS4)....


That's just weird given the above!  So are we defining the wrong port, irq, or baud rate?  Or some or all of them?  Or is something run when the gui (X) starts that is breaking things?



> lshal shows that the tablet exists/is mapped to something/what else?


I don't know what you mean.  Did the lshal change?



> /dev/ttyS* maps something/are always there even if nothing is connected/something else?


I'm not sure what you are asking.  I think the ttyS* ports exist even if no device is attached.  But they shouldn't do anything without something on the port.


Hi Paul,

You are the second (or third?) Intuous4 reporting 0.8.5-9 does not work for them.  The problem seems to be more than just not the allegedly incorporated OLED patch not working.

Check in Synaptic Package Manager and make sure xserver-xorg-input-all is installed.  Unfortunately if it isn't and you install it, it drags along xserver-xorg-input-wacom (the default 0.8.4-1 version) which is new behavior with Karmic.  I don't know if recompiling 0.8.5-9 at that point will help or is necessary.

Sanette got the OLED patch working on 0.8.4-3 on the Intuos4 thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...120029&page=17  You could ask him for help on that thread.

I don't know if there is a problem with linuxwacom 0.8.5-9 or a conflict between different versions of linuxwacom on Karmic because you can't do the purge anymore.  As far as I can tell you can do the purge lines with wacom-tools.  And since wacom-tools is where most of the OLED patch went to (I think) maybe that would help.

----------


## katay666

Hi Favux!
I had an answer from the pen!
I looked at the file


```
stefano@Deimos:~$ more /sys/devices/pnp0/00\:0c/firmware_node/physical_node/resources
state = active
io 0x220-0x227
irq 4
```

and then


```
stefano@Deimos:~$ sudo setserial /dev/ttyS0 port 0x220 irq 4 autoconfig
stefano@Deimos:~$ xxd /dev/ttyS0
```

Now when I move the pen on the screen there is some answer but sluggish: I think there is some more option...

----------


## Favux

Hi katay666,

Wow, great work!

Maybe part of the problem is?:


```
UART: unknown
```

Could Fujitsu be using a newer UART chipset/protocol that isn't identified?

Anyway see what this gives you:


```
sudo stty -F /dev/ttyS0
```

And see 'man stty' for more info.

----------


## amicable

> Check in Synaptic Package Manager and make sure xserver-xorg-input-all is installed.  Unfortunately if it isn't and you install it, it drags along xserver-xorg-input-wacom (the default 0.8.4-1 version) which is new behavior with Karmic.  I don't know if recompiling 0.8.5-9 at that point will help or is necessary.
> 
> Sanette got the OLED patch working on 0.8.4-3


Thanks for the advice, Favux. Indeed, I am back with 0.8.4.1 after I installed xserver-xorg-input-all. Do you think the patch would work on 0.8.4-4 or do I need to go back to 0.8.4-3?

Actually it seems I have no choice since 8.4-3 is not available, however the patch only goes up to 2.6.28 and I am running 2.6.31.

----------


## katay666

Hi Favux!
Now I have the pen working (but the cursor follows the pen tip with some delay). I did the following:


```
stefano@Deimos:~$ setserial -G /dev/ttyS0
/dev/ttyS0 uart 16550A port 0x0220 irq 4 baud_base 115200 spd_normal skip_test
```

With the above setting I have a sluggish answer with xxd. Then I tried


```
stefano@Deimos:~$ wacdump -c serial -f tpc /dev/ttyS0
```

and the screen appears but reports a lot of errors. However now


```
stefano@Deimos:~$ xxd /dev/ttyS0
```

works much better (I do not know why, since I did nothing as root).
Now I reboot X and the pen and eraser and one of the button work (but with some delay, I tried in Xournal).
I have also


```
stefano@Deimos:~$ sudo stty -F /dev/ttyS0
speed 38400 baud; line = 0;
min = 1; time = 10;
-brkint -icrnl ixoff -imaxbel
-opost
-isig -icanon -iexten -echo
```

Thanks a lot!

----------


## Favux

Hi Paul,




> Actually it seems I have no choice since 8.4-3 is not available


Yes, they starting dropping previous versions when Xorg got involved and they starting synching their versions.  I don't know why but it's been a pain.



> Do you think the patch would work on 0.8.4-4


It probably would.



> the patch only goes up to 2.6.28 and I am running 2.6.31


I wonder if that isn't the problem.  Adjustments needed to make it run with higher kernels weren't made, or weren't made correctly, when the patch was brought into 0.8.5-8?


Hi katay666,

Thank you!  I'm learning a lot from you.

Have you tried adding:


```
low_latency
```

to the serial.conf line?  The 'man setserial' says that '^low_latency' is the default:



> Optimize for efficient CPU processing of  serial  characters  at
>               the  cost  of  paying an average of 5-10ms of latency before the
>               characters are processed.  This is the default.


Maybe that is the lag?  It says for 'low_latency':



> Minimize the receive latency of the serial device at the cost of
>               greater  CPU  utilization.   (Normally  there  is  an average of
>               5-10ms latency before characters are handed off to the line dis‐
>               cipline  to  minimize  overhead.)   This  is off by default, but
>               certain real-time applications may find this useful.


For the other stylus button you can add to the xorg.conf below the first button line:


```
	Option		"Button3"	"2"	# make stylus button middle mouse click
```

----------


## amicable

> I wonder if that isn't the problem.  Adjustments needed to make it run with higher kernels weren't made, or weren't made correctly, when the patch was brought into 0.8.5-8?


I'm sure you're right. It's a little beyond me to deal with so I guess I'll stick with the production version (at least with that the scroller works well and the buttons can be allocated). 

I can wait for the pretty oleds, meantime if someone wants me to test sthg I'm more than happy to give it a go.  :Popcorn:

----------


## katay666

Hi Favux!
Now the tablet pen works perfectly (both buttons).
I discovered why it is becoming sluggish: if I write with my hand touching the screen, then it slows down, otherwise it is perfectly responsive.
I am also trying with the touch part of xorg.conf, but linux crashes and needs a hard reboot. I have no idea so far why the touch part is messing things up.
What I noticed is that the baud rate decreases in some cases (with touch) and then the x11 stop working...
Do you suggest anything?

----------


## Favux

Hi katay666,

Great, progress!

So touch signals are getting through?  To turn touch off in a terminal:


```
xsetwacom set touch Touch off
```

and on:


```
xsetwacom set touch Touch on
```

What I found interesting is:


```
~$ sudo stty -F /dev/ttyS0
speed 38400 baud; line = 0;
min = 1; time = 10;
-brkint -icrnl ixoff -imaxbel
-opost
-isig -icanon -iexten -echo
```

If the baud rate is really suppose to be 38400 that may have been the problem with the .fdi!  So I added your digitizer to that baud rate in the attached .fdi.

Remember to comment out (#) the Wacom lines in your xorg.conf, including the "ServerLayout" or probably better remove it for the test.  I don't know if the line in serial.conf will interfere so maybe remove it too?  Then reboot.

Use the new .fdi and let's see if it now works with 0.8.5-9.  Are you still using linuxwacom 0.8.5-9?  Hopefully you are.  Then reboot.

----------


## katay666

Hi Favux!
The xsetwacom tells me that the device touch is not present, and I enclose the xinput and xsetwacom list.
If I use only the fdi, nothing works, and no deice is attached to /dev/tty0.
If I insert the etc/serial.conf line, then the device is attached but sluggish, and the baud rate becomes 19200(?).
Is there something weird or am I not understanding?

----------


## Favux

Hi katay666,

OK, xsetwacom and touch not too surprising.  I thought it was worth a shot since you seemed to be getting some sort of "touch" interference.




> If I insert the etc/serial.conf line, then the device is attached but sluggish, and the baud rate becomes 19200(?).
> Is there something weird or am I not understanding?


That is strange.  You're saying to get stylus working with the test3 .fdi you need the serial.conf line and setserial installed?  We both aren't understanding because with the .fdi you shouldn't need either!  Could you attach the lshal and Xorg.0.log for that?

You could try changing the baud rate to 19200 in the .fdi I suppose.

----------


## katay666

Ok, this is definitely strange...
I enclose 3 files for the different configurations:
fdi with 38400 baud
fdi+serial.conf
xorg.conf+serial.conf
for the files
lshal xinput Xorg.0.log

Now in the first case (fdi alone) no answer from anything, and stty -F /dev/ttyS0 gives input/output error.
In the second case (fdi+serial.conf) I have that a device is connected with baud 19200, and finally in the last case (working tablet with xorg.conf, serial.conf and no fdi) I have baud 38400.

What disturbs me is the fact that if I touch the screen, I get no answer from the cursor, but when I use the pen and I am still touching the screen I gt a delayed answer, and if I am no touching the screen everything works perfectly...

----------


## Gondrano

Hi guys,

I have updated my pc, and then my tablet cth-460 stop working.

What can I do? I have to do all again?

and the next time I want to update KK? also?


Thanks for the help

----------


## Favux

Hi katay666,

All of that is with linuxwacom 0.8.5-9, correct?  In other words the xorg.conf/setserial/serial.conf line combination only works with 0.8.5-9?


Hi Gondrano,

An update came through a few days ago for the kernel in Karmic, I think to 2.6.31-17.  Is that what happened?  That knocks out your tablet because the wacom.ko you compiled isn't in the new:


```
/lib/modules/2.6.31-17/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
```

directory.

Try copying the wacom.ko you compiled back into place and then rebooting.

----------


## Gondrano

Hi favux,

I have tried to coy & paste but it does not let me do that.

Maybe is better to try with terminal, but I do not know to how to 'ask' that, can you please tell me how to do this?

----------


## Favux

Hi Gondrano,

That's what this line:


```
sudo cp src/2.6.27/wacom.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
```

in Ayuthia's HOW TO does.  The 'cp' means copy.  The sudo makes you super user/root which gives you permission to change a system file.

To do the same thing in the gui with Nautilus/Places you use in a terminal:


```
gksudo nautilus
```

That opens up a root Nautilus that lets you change system files.  So be very careful with it.  Do only what you need to do (and be sure of it) and close it as soon as you can.  You use gksudo, which is the same as sudo, except it is for graphical programs like Nautilus or gedit.

----------


## Gondrano

I Favux,

I have solved the problem... in slowest and simpliest way: I reistall it all. -.-'
Unfortunately I not followed your advice because I think to have already mess up the fdi file. 

So the next time I update my kernel, must I following the post before? (So I save the bookmark immediately)

Or there is another way?

thanks

ps I use this file. Favux_'new-generic_rc2_10-linuxwacom.fdi'. It is ok or?

----------


## Favux

Hi Gondrano,

Good!  Nice work.

Right, each time the kernel updates you need to copy the compiled wacom.ko into the new kernel's directory.  Or if that doesn't work to recompile.

That's necessary until support for the P & T's is in linuxwacom and packaged for Ubuntu by the Ubuntu dev.s.  So hopefully the upcoming Lucid.

The new-generic_rc2_10-linuxwacom.fdi is fine.

----------


## Gondrano

Ok! thanks,

Next time I will copy and paste the wacom.ko.

But first I think I would be better to spend a little time on understanding a little more user abilities, root abilities, nautilus abilities. (??nautilus??uhm interesting)

for example I was able to run linuxwacom-0.8.5-9-prepatch only when it was in home folder, (not in download or document folder)

ok good night! I go to bed  :Wink:

----------


## katay666

Hi Favux!
Yes, it is with wacom 0.8.5-9. I tried with 8.4.4, and then the tablet workd for a few seconds and then X11 crashes....

----------


## Favux

Hi katay666,

Alright.  This is my guess as to what's going on.

Linuxwacom 0.8.5-9 works because:



> November 30, 2009 - Updated serial ISDv4 support with newer protocol. Label 0.8.5-5.


And because 0.8.4-4 doesn't have the newer ISDv4 support the input from your tablet pc breaks it.

Your digitizer does set up a section in lshal so the 8250_pnp.ko in the kernel (so it really isn't a .ko or module anymore) does have the FUJ02e7 identifier in it.

So why doesn't the lshal section for FUJ02e7 get set up by the wacom.fdi?  It seems there is something wrong with linuxwacom 0.8.5-9's handling of your tablet pc's digitizer.  My guess is there is an error in how it's handling the tool types or tool type identification.  This may be why adding touch into the xorg.conf breaks the Xserver.

Before adding a bug to the LWP's bug tracker:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxwacom/  (the link is in the Support tab and you have to register in Sourceforge)  I would post on linuxwacom-discuss:  https://lists.sourceforge.net/lists/...xwacom-discuss (you also have to register to post) for help.

Good luck!  Let me know how it goes.

----------


## katay666

Hi Favux!
I followed your suggestion and I posted on linuxwacom-discuss.
I think you will see that there...
Actually I checked and also the t4410 have some problem similar to mine...

I wish to thank you very much: I have a working tablet for my job!

I will let you know if somebody solves my problem!

----------


## the_hornsby

Hi katay666 and Favux,

it's good to hear that you got the T5010 'multi-touch' tablet working.  I installed karmic a few days ago on mine. katay666, it would be really nice if you could post a short howto/summary for non-experts (and maybe put it also on a place like  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FujitsuLifeBook ) It's a bit hard for me, and probably for many others, to follow all your trial&error steps. Thanks!

hornsby.

----------


## katay666

Hi the_hornsby!
These are my settings. On kubuntu 9.10 everything works but the internal mic and the tablet.

For the mic I changed the last line of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf to


```
options snd-hda-intel model=fujitsu # power_save=10 power_save_controller=N
```

and then using alsamixer for rising the volume of the mic I got a working mic.

For the tablet, install linuxwacom 0.8.5.9 as it is explained in the howto (1st post).
Next install setserial and add the serial.working.conf file to /etc


```
sudo cp serial.working.conf /etc/serial.conf
```

Then remove the file /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi



```
mkdir ~/tmp
sudo mv usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi ~/tmp/10-linuxwacom.fdi.original
```

and then put the file xorg.conf I attached.


```
sudo cp xorg.working.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

At this point, when you reboot, at least the pen should work.

I noticed that if I touch the screen with my finger while using the pen, this was slowing down: now it does not happen any more(??).

Let me know how it goes.

----------


## katay666

Sorry, I forgot the files... just unpack the archive.

----------


## the_hornsby

Hi katay666, 
thanks for your info! I did all the steps you wrote, but the tablet still doesn't work..

The module produced from linuxwacom-0.8.5-9 seems to get loaded (i had to add it in /etc/modules), since lsmod|grep wacom  shows:
wacom                  33320  0 
and it appears in /lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
and
dmesg|grep wacom
[   13.104065] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
[   13.104069] wacom: v1.52-pc-0.2:USB Wacom tablet driver

however,

stty -F /dev/ttyS0
stty: /dev/ttyS0: Input/output error

and 
xinput --list 
doesn't show anything that looks like a tablet..

I  moved the 10-linuxwacom.fdi back into /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/
but that doesn't change anything..
did you have to modify some baud settings somewhere?

greetings, hornsby

----------


## Favux

Hi the_hornsby,

You don't have to worry about the wacom.ko, that's for usb tablets.  It's the usb kernel driver/module.

Did you install 'setserial' through Synaptic Package Manager?  And move the .fdi out again.

----------


## katay666

Hi the_hornsby!
Try the following:


```
sudo setserial /dev/ttyS0 port 0x220 irq 4 autoconfig
```

and then


```
stty -F /dev/ttyS0
```

----------


## Favux

Hi katay666, and the_hornsby,

Wow, that was fast!  Responding to your post katay666 Ping thinks he sees the problem.  The Fujitsu identifiers weren't added to the new ISDv4 support in the code.  He plans on adding them for 0.8.5-10.  So that version should work for you using the .fdi!

He just needs you and any other Fujitsu T5010 multi-touch user to test 0.8.5-10 right away and report back because he'd like to bring out 0.8.6 about a week later.

----------


## the_hornsby

Hi Favux & katay666,
alright, the stylus is now working on my multitouch T5010, what a pleasure! 

The problem was that the  file serial.config from post #*784* contains "setserial" as first word, which should be removed, as I understood from your post             #*787*; after removing this from /etc/serial.conf it works.

katay666, after a first test with gimp, I also find the stylus a bit slow, and yes, its even slower when I'm touching the screen..

 Yes, I'll be happy to test 0.8.5-10 

Thanks a lot for your help!!

----------


## katay666

Very well!
I am also happy to test it, since the delay in the pen is disturbing...

----------


## Favux

Great!  I think the plan is to have 0.8.5-10 out in less than a week.

----------


## shaun1

Hello,

We got a bamboo cth460 for Christmas and I am having a hard time getting things to work as planned.

I am running Jaunty 9.04.  I am pretty sure I have all the updates.  I installed linux wacom prepatch 0.8.5.9 from Ayuthia's post.  I think I did it correctly.  I am using a Favux fdi file from somewhere.  I am reasonably sure it is the right one.  The pen kind of works, the touch kind of works.  I don't think the eraser works at all.  I don't think the buttons do anything.  Pen kind of works meaning using Inkscape the pen appears to be moving and drawing but no lines appear?, in Gimp I get lines but there is no pressure sensitivity.  It is always full on.  No eraser anywhere.  The touch part seems to draw in either Inkscape or Gimp and is calibrated for the screen?.  No stretching, rotating...  The touch part also on the desktop acts as if it is always selecting.  It does not seem act like a mouse pad either if you touch the upper left of it  you go to the upper left of the screen and like I said it is always dragging and selecting because of it.  It does work in windows7.

I have been trying to follow some of these threads but I think I need some help.

thanks for any help, shaun

----------


## Favux

Hi shaun1,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

To get touch behaving more like you want try entering this command in a terminal:


```
xsetwacom set touch Mode Relative
```

For eraser you need to set up Gimp's (or Inskscape's) extended input devices.  See near the bottom of the Wacom wiki.  Once you're set up in Gimp point the eraser end to the eraser tool on the tool panel in Gimp.  You'll see it assign the eraser to the eraser, then just Save it.

Buttons don't all work yet.  See post #384.  You should also note in there a link to wacomcpl (Wacom Control Panel).  Section 3 in the HOW TO in the first post on this thread is where the link goes.  It shows you how to set up wacomcpl.  If the above command works for you, you could add it to wacomcpl's .xinitrc.

On the thread where you got the prepatch 0.8.5.9 from Ayuthia's post, if you look at the last few pages you'll find ob1kenobi's v.2 of the patches along with instructions by munooka on using them.  They look like they are better than the v.1 you have.

I don't know if it is worth your time to do the v.2 patches though.  The plan is to release linuxwacom 0.8.5-10 in the next week or so and hopefully it will have most of v.2's functionality included.

Hope this helps.  Good luck!

----------


## truth_forum

Hello! 

i have been following this post since i bought a wacom pen (CTL 460) 

| got wacom pen working. even in inkscape, everything works fine, there is no shaking. 

Anyway, just want to share what is already posted and share that it is possible to have this pen working in ubuntu.

I copied and pasted hid.ids.h and used and installed pre-patch 5.9. (im using ubuntu 9.10) after that everything worked great. 

Note, i dont know if it had any effect, before copying hid.ids.h and using the pre patch, i also used the getwacom.py to install the latest header.... 

also when i installed the pr-patch, i've noticed that it used .27 not .31 the, thus, i changed from .31 to .27... 

now, if only i have the time to actually use this pen.. 

thank you to all the posters and more power. 

philippines ubuntu user

----------


## voxmortem

Hey!

I'm back with new problem. As you suggested, Favux, I downloaded 0.8.5-0 driver version and installed it using guide you wrote and additional .fdi for bamboo pen you created. I lost my post somewhere in this massive thread but I was trying to get CTL-460 to work on Karmic. 

Guide:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949
I followed it up to step 3 without problems but tablet just doesn't seem to work- I cannot move stylus in Y axis- it just sticks in the middle of screen when using it in gimp. Pressure works. Mouse mode (outside gimp) works as intended.

wacomcpl shows double stylus menu, apart that I don't see anything odd but I might miss something important. 

xinput --list output:



> "Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x51"    id=8    [XExtensionPointer]
>     Type is TOUCHPAD
>     Num_buttons is 12
>     Num_axes is 2
>     Mode is Relative
>     Motion_buffer is 256
>     Axis 0 :
>         Min_value is 0
>         Max_value is 480
> ...


part of lsmod output:



> psmouse                56500  0 
> wacom                  32292  0 
> nvidia               9586440  36 
> serio_raw               5280  0


I'll be grateful for any help!

----------


## Favux

Hi voxmortem,

From the xinput --list output:


```
"Wacom Bamboo Pen 4x51" id=8 [XExtensionPointer]
Type is TOUCHPAD
```

It looks like something has grabbed part of the tablet, probably the Synaptic Touchpad driver through it's .fdi.  I'm a little puzzled as to how that's possible with the Pen, but apparently there are two events.  If so it is an "easy" fix.  See post #875 on the Bamboo P&T dev. thread.  Hope that's it.

----------


## voxmortem

Hello Favux,
Thank you for reply.

Method you suggested doesn't work for me. Touchpad vanished from xinput --list, wacomcpl shows one stylus now but problem persists- still only X-axis works in tablet mode. Maybe editing xorg.conf can fix that?


edit: works!  :Smile:  i reinstalled gimp and it started working! thank you for all the help! still I've no idea where was the problem. Maybe Gimp stored input device config from old driver installation attempt that was interfering with new one?

----------


## Favux

Great two more Bamboo Pens set up!   :Very Happy: 

Hi truth_forum,

Thank you for the kind words.  As you can see from voxmortem's posts linuxwacom 0.8.5-10 now supports your Pen "out of the box", no more patching needed!


Hi voxmortem,

It looks like the Synaptic thing was causing a problem.  Getting the touchpad out of xinput probably helped.  We should have looked at a lshal.  I looked and I can't find one for the CTL 460.  I was sure I had one.  Oh well.

And that's correct.  Gimp will save the extended input device configuration, so if you change the devices or their names you have to update them.

----------


## Favux

Hi katay666, and the_hornsby,

OK, as you know 0.8.5-10 is out.  Have either of you tested it for your Fujitsu serial tablet pc?


I talked to Ping because I noticed that they were putting in a patch in for ISD4 that didn't include the Fujitsu's.  He thanked me for reminding him and then wrote back saying they added it.  But I'm not sure if he was talking about xf86-input-wacom or 0.8.5-11.  So I'm not sure if 0.8.5-10 has the support for you he was saying it would.  I'm thinking maybe it doesn't.  I'd be interested in knowing.

Plus now there's something about Fujitsu's not yet added to rotation/calibration and won't be for 0.8.5-11.  He says you'll have to wait until 0.8.6 or slightly later.  Not clear to me what that's about.  It sounds like he's saying calibration may be off on rotation?

----------


## the_hornsby

Hi Favux,

I tried 0.8.5-10 and I must say that it's not working unfortunately (with my multi-touch Fujitsu T5010). That's really a pitty because, while the fix with setserial works, the stylus gets annoyingly slow when one touches the screen..

Let me know if I should provide any diagnostics.

Greetings,
hornsby


ps- Here is what I did, to make sure that I didn't get something wrong:

1) I removed /etc/setserial.conf and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
2) I did a 
wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git-repos/u.../hid/hid-ids.h
sudo cp ./hid-ids.h /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h
3) I installed http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/l...8.5-10.tar.bz2
finishing with
sudo cp ./src/2.6.27/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
sudo depmod -a
4) removing /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi 
didn't help

----------


## Favux

Hi hornsby,

OK.  That looks right except why did you remove /etc/setserial.conf and /etc/X11/xorg.conf?  It shouldn't work without them.  Any wacom.fdi wouldn't work without the serial identifier in the match line.  So /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi wouldn't/shouldn't matter.

What did we think your identifier was suppose to be again?  FUJxxxx?  Ending in 9 right?  You didn't/don't have one showing up in lshal yet, correct?  If it's there now (kernel update?) try adding it to the match lines in the serial section of the .fdi.  After removing or commenting out the Wacom sections in xorg.conf including the "ServerLayout" lines.  I don't think /etc/setserial.conf will hurt anything.

Since we can't use the "xsetwacom set touch touch off" command I don't know what to do about the stylus slow down.

After checking into that, you've tested 0.8.5-10 like Ping asked.  Post to linuxwacom-discuss the results.  You could also add a bug report to the bug tracker linked here:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxwacom/support

----------


## katay666

Hi Favux and the_hornsby!
I tried with every possibility (xorg, fdi, etc, and combinations), and the touch is not working but interfering with the pen (and this is the annoying part), also in linuxwacom-8.5.10.
No wacom device appears in lshal and dmesg.
I will submit this to linuxwacom-discuss...

----------


## Favux

Hi katay666,

I saw you posted on linuxwacom-discuss.  Good.  Just keep reminding them you Fujitsu's exist.   As I understand it the PnP identifier for your tablet needs to be added to the 8250_serial.ko (?).  And linuxwacom is responsible for submitting it.  I think they have now and it just needs to work it's way through the process.

----------


## Drunkpunk

Originally posted this (a few hours ago  :Wink:  on the Ultimate Edition Forums)

"Hey folks,

Can anyone help me restore the correct button functions (pen tip = left mouse click and so on) on my Wacom Bamboo graphics tablet? It worked fine OTB and then the buttons screwed up so that pen tip now = right mouse click. Travelled around Google for a few hours and found nothing I can work with so far - I'm Very wary of doing ANYTHING to xorg.conf from previous experience and many workarounds are for similar problems rather than the specific issue I have. Any help much appreciated  :Smile: "

Since then, I found this tutorial and figured at 80+ pages it would be comprehensive.  I wasn't wrong, thanks to everyone for all the detail but I still cant get passed this point: 

"_5) Then we compile and install the linuxwacom kernel module.
(To see the options the linuxwacom configure script offers you type "./configure --help | less".)
Code:

./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr

make

(using --prefix=/usr installs to /usr instead of the default /usr/local)
Code:

sudo make install_"

Terminal reports the following and I'm left baffled and bemused
"_checking for XSERVER... no
checking for valid Xorg SDK... "xf86Version.h missing"
Tried /usr/include, /usr/include/xorg, and /usr/xc/include
checking for lib xf86config... checking for XORG... configure: error: Package requirements (xorg-server) were not met:

No package 'xorg-server' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables XORG_CFLAGS
and XORG_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.
_"

It would appear this n00b's screwed up again!

----------


## Favux

Hi Drunkpunk,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Could you tell us what release of Ubuntu you are on?

We need to see your X server version.  In a terminal enter:


```
X -version
```

----------


## Drunkpunk

> Hi Drunkpunk,
> 
> Welcome to Ubuntu forums!
> 
> Could you tell us what release of Ubuntu you are on?
> 
> We need to see your X server version.  In a terminal enter:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Favux,
Thanks for the welcome. I'm using Ubuntu Ultimate Edition 2.5 which is based entirely on Karmic with a few extra bells n whistles.  As to the X server version; here's what I got from Terminal: "_munch@munch-laptop:~$ X -version

X.Org X Server 1.6.4
Release Date: 2009-9-27
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux munch-laptop 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 01:26:53 UTC 2010 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-19-generic root=UUID=8f6cde85-3ed0-42e3-9321-04ce7430497a ro quiet splash
Build Date: 14 November 2009  05:48:26PM
xorg-server 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4.1 (buildd@) 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
_"

----------


## Drunkpunk

Update:  The tablet is working on my regular Karmic Ubuntu, on an ancient desktop after hotplugging, rebooting and updating.  Would it be possible to use the configuration settings from THAT machine and transfer them to my laptop?

----------


## Favux

Hi Drunkpunk,

OK, so you do have Xorg's X server, and it is the same one as in Karmic.

Before we go on why do you need to compile?  Do you have a Bamboo P & T (model #?) and so need linuxwacom 0.8.5-10?

What's the default linuxwacom for Ubuntu Ultimate Edition 2.5?  0.8.4-1 like Karmic?  You can search Synaptic Package Manager with 'wacom' to check.

That error was from the configure command?

Something's confusing configure or make.  They may have renamed 'xserver-xorg' somehow.  Search that in Synaptic.  You should see a bunch of packages, the key ones being:  xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-core, and xserver-xorg-dev.  Is that what it is calling them?  I'm wondering if they are renamed, especially 'xserver-xorg-dev'.  Or did you somehow miss that in libraries/dependencies line in step 2)?

----------


## Drunkpunk

> Hi Drunkpunk,
> 
> OK, so you do have Xorg's X server, and it is the same one as in Karmic.
> 
> Before we go on why do you need to compile?  Do you have a Bamboo P & T (model #?) and so need linuxwacom 0.8.5-10?
> 
> What's the default linuxwacom for Ubuntu Ultimate Edition 2.5?  0.8.4-1 like Karmic?  You can search Synaptic Package Manager with 'wacom' to check.
> 
> That error was from the configure command?
> ...



To answer your questions in order: 
"Before we go on why do you need to compile?" 
- I think this may be an instance of overzealous n00b trying to get stuff done but not being at all sure how!
" Do you have a Bamboo P & T (model #?) and so need linuxwacom 0.8.5-10?" - Well, no, I've got a bog standard tablet with just pen and no touch.
"What's the default linuxwacom for Ubuntu Ultimate Edition 2.5?  0.8.4-1 like Karmic?"
- Synaptic says I have xserver-xorg-input-wacom 1:0.8.4-1 
"That error was from the configure command?"
As far as I recall, yes.
"You should see a bunch of packages, the key ones being:  xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-core, and xserver-xorg-dev.  Is that what it is calling them?  I'm wondering if they are renamed, especially 'xserver-xorg-dev'.  Or did you somehow miss that in libraries/dependencies line in step 2)"
- Yup, I missed it.  

Will fully understand if you decide it's a better use of your time to leave me to destroy this by myself!

----------


## Favux

Hi Drunkpunk,




> I think this may be an instance of overzealous n00b trying to get stuff done but not being at all sure how!


lol   :Capital Razz: 



> I've got a bog standard tablet with just pen and no touch.
> Synaptic says I have xserver-xorg-input-wacom 1:0.8.4-1


Then you should be good to go.  What's not working that you want to work?

----------


## Drunkpunk

> Hi Drunkpunk,
> 
> 
> lol  
> 
> Then you should be good to go.  What's not working that you want to work?


It's "just" that he buttons dont function as they did at first - the nib of the pen performs the right mouse click instead of left and the buttons on the side seem to have reconfigured themselves as well.  Its such a simple problem, I thought I'd find a fairly swift workaround - seems there may still be one but I haven't found it yet!

----------


## Favux

It sounds like you might need the new-generic .fdi attached to the bottom of the first post of this thread (the HOW TO).  Just make sure the default 0.8.4-1 wacom-tools is installed.

Then you set up wacompl (Wacom Control Panel), see "Section 3:  Calibrating your tablet".  It also lets you configure your stylus buttons among other things.

I'm assuming you didn't get through "sudo make install" and so didn't succeed in installing 0.8.5-10.  If you did, no harm.  Just don't install wacom-tools or the driver through Synaptic, you've got them already then.

----------


## ebullient

> Hi Favux and the_hornsby!
> I tried with every possibility (xorg, fdi, etc, and combinations), and the touch is not working but interfering with the pen (and this is the annoying part), also in linuxwacom-8.5.10.
> No wacom device appears in lshal and dmesg.
> I will submit this to linuxwacom-discuss...


I had similar issues with a T4010, my digitizer wouldn't show up in those lists.  I solved it by logging out and logging back in again, I think the problem has to do with the order in which it detects hardware upon initial login, restarting the x-server (by logging out and logging in) seems to cause it to detect the digitizer properly. 

For more details, here is my followup post.  I suggest making a clean install before trying this:



> 9.10 works as well, and now wacom-tools is detecting my digitizer.
> 
> This applies to the Fujitsu Lifebook T4010 (and T4010D) and may apply to other Fujitsu tablets with stylus detection problems.
> 
> 1) Add the fdi mentioned here.  Just use the 9.04 one, the name doesn't seem to matter.
> 2) 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:khnz/ppa
> ...


 (emphasis added)

Favux updated some things since I posted that, I haven't tried them yet.

----------


## Drunkpunk

Sorry about the wait for a response - zee dreaded _commitments_ *spits* have overtaken me temporarily; will get on to this at the w/end or soon after.  Many thanks for the help,

----------


## wednesdaysouth

Hi,

Apologies in advance if this has already been mentioned, but this took some figuring out so I thought I would share it.

I have a Thinkpad X41 tablet running Karmic (previously Debian) with a dock, and the ISDV4 serial wacom has only ever worked intermittently. So what I have just worked out is that if the machine boots undocked, the wacom shows up on /dev/ttyS0, and works fine once X loads. If the machine cold boots docked, the wacom shows up on /dev/ttyS1, and doesn't work until it has booted undocked (it also shows up on ttyS1 after a warm boot, but its the cold boot that matters).

I'm not sure why, but the wacom serial port doesn't seem to be initialised if the machine is booted docked. So my fairly uninformed solution is a short script in /usr/lib/hal/scripts:


```
#!/bin/sh
/bin/setserial "$HAL_PROP_INPUT_DEVICE" autoconfig
```

and then to add the following line to the 10-linuxwacom.fdi file (I am using Favux's Favux_serial-tablet&tablet-pc_test2_10-wacom.fdi.txt), following the existing info.callouts.add line:


```
<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">tabletsetserial</append>
```

There is probably a better way, and YMMV.
Cheerio.

----------


## Favux

Hi wednesdaysouth,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Thanks for sharing!   :Very Happy:   No it hadn't been mentioned.  But I think you've explained some mysteries!  Nice work.

So the docked Thinkpad X41 tablet needs a "quirk".  If you want to mess with it some more, tablet pc quirks are usually added to "/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-tabletPCs.fdi".  Although you could probably add it to one of the brand specific .fdi's (or make your own) in "/usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedestop"

Here's a sample 10-tabletPCs.fdi:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.tablet.tabletPC">
      <!-- There is a report that we should use ttyS2 instead of ttyS0 -->
      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.product" contains="HP Compaq tc4200">
	<merge key="input.device.set" type="string">/dev/ttyS2</merge>
      </match>

      <!-- to get the device up we need to set the baud_rate correct -->
      <match key="pnp.id" contains="FPI2004">
	<merge key="input.device.set" type="string">/dev/ttyS0</merge>
	<merge key="pnp.serial.baud_base" type="int">38400</merge>
      </match>
    </match>

    <!-- add addon if need special ttySx settings -->
    <match key="input.device.set" exists="true">
      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-system-setserial</append>	
    </match>
  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

The first section probably won't work for you because you want it to switch between /dev/ttyS0 & /dev/ttyS1 depending on whether it's docked or not.  The third section may be closer to what you want.  Or you could try to incorporate your solution.

It seems that docking should send an ACPI event.  If you knew it that might help too.  Or would it be through wmi and you'd need a lenovo-wmi (if there is one)?

Since it works you don't need to mess with it.  But some thoughts if you were interested.

----------


## 1d1j1h1

Hi all some what of a noob here, sorry.
I am running ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala
on a hp tc4400
Everything seems to work with my stylus except when i run wacomcpl to set my side button to right click it's just blank
i've uploaded acopy of a script i found for rotating the screen and digitizer which works fine as long as i dont log out with it rotated.
could somebody please help.  I've went thru and read a lot of this forum but I don't want to start editing things without being sure it will work for my setup as this is the only comp i have running right now.
thanx in advance
1d1j1h1
Here is my xinput list:

arukaiel@arukaiel-laptop:~$ xinput list
"Virtual core pointer"    id=0    [XPointer]
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"    id=1    [XKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Wacom Serial Tablet PC Pen Tablet/Digitizer"    id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is Wacom Stylus
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 6
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 24780
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 18630
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 255
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
"Video Bus"    id=3    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Power Button"    id=4    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Wacom Serial Tablet PC Pen Tablet/Digitizer eraser"    id=5    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is Wacom Eraser
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 6
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 24780
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 18630
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 255
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 1023
        Resolution is 1
"Logitech USB Receiver"    id=6    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
    Num_buttons is 16
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"    id=7    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Sleep Button"    id=8    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Logitech USB Receiver"    id=9    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"    id=10    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is TOUCHPAD
    Num_buttons is 12
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 1472
        Max_value is 5472
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 1408
        Max_value is 4448
        Resolution is 1
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"    id=11    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is MOUSE
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
"PS/2 Generic Mouse"    id=12    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is MOUSE
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1

----------


## vdr60

I have a karmic and a Wacom CHT460. Following the instruction using linuxwacom-0.8.5-10 i cannot make it working.
It seem that the make step doesn't end fine; I get these messages:


```
Making all in src
make[1]: Entering directory `/media/SwStore/0090 MySw/Ubuntu/Ubuntu_tuttorial/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src'
Making all in .
make[2]: Entering directory `/media/SwStore/0090 MySw/Ubuntu/Ubuntu_tuttorial/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/media/SwStore/0090 MySw/Ubuntu/Ubuntu_tuttorial/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src'
Making all in wacomxi
make[2]: Entering directory `/media/SwStore/0090 MySw/Ubuntu/Ubuntu_tuttorial/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src/wacomxi'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/media/SwStore/0090 MySw/Ubuntu/Ubuntu_tuttorial/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src/wacomxi'
Making all in util
make[2]: Entering directory `/media/SwStore/0090 MySw/Ubuntu/Ubuntu_tuttorial/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src/util'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/media/SwStore/0090 MySw/Ubuntu/Ubuntu_tuttorial/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src/util'
Making all in xdrv
make[2]: Entering directory `/media/SwStore/0090 MySw/Ubuntu/Ubuntu_tuttorial/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src/xdrv'
gcc -MM -g -O2 -I/usr/include/tcl  -I../include -I/usr/include/xorg   ./xf86Wacom.c ./wcmSerial.c ./wcmUSB.c ./wcmISDV4.c ./wcmXCommand.c ./wcmCommon.c ./wcmCompat.c ./wcmConfig.c ./wcmFilter.c ./wcmTilt2Rotation.c ./wcmTouchFilter.c ./wcmValidateDevice.c ./wcmMapping.c > .depend
make[2]: Leaving directory `/media/SwStore/0090 MySw/Ubuntu/Ubuntu_tuttorial/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src/xdrv'
make[2]: Entering directory `/media/SwStore/0090 MySw/Ubuntu/Ubuntu_tuttorial/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src/xdrv'
gcc -shared -nostdlib -o wacom_drv.so xf86Wacom.o wcmSerial.o wcmUSB.o wcmISDV4.o wcmXCommand.o wcmCommon.o wcmCompat.o wcmConfig.o wcmFilter.o wcmTilt2Rotation.o wcmTouchFilter.o wcmValidateDevice.o wcmMapping.o -Bstatic -lgcc
make[2]: Leaving directory `/media/SwStore/0090 MySw/Ubuntu/Ubuntu_tuttorial/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src/xdrv'
Making all in 2.6.27
make[2]: Entering directory `/media/SwStore/0090 MySw/Ubuntu/Ubuntu_tuttorial/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src/2.6.27'
    Building linuxwacom drivers for 2.6 kernel.
***Note: Drivers not enabled as modules in your kernel config but requested through configure are NOT built
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.31-19-generic/build M=/media/SwStore/0090 MySw/Ubuntu/Ubuntu_tuttorial/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src/2.6.27
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-19-generic'
make[3]: *** No rule to make target `MySw/Ubuntu/Ubuntu_tuttorial/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src/2.6.27'.  Stop.
make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-19-generic'
make[2]: *** [all] Error 2
make[2]: Leaving directory `/media/SwStore/0090 MySw/Ubuntu/Ubuntu_tuttorial/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src/2.6.27'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/media/SwStore/0090 MySw/Ubuntu/Ubuntu_tuttorial/Wacom/linuxwacom-0.8.5-10/src'
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
```

I suppose that the bold messages are errors (?).
I checked in all the src/2.6.xx directories but none is produced.
The dev file required should be ok and the command


```
sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev
```

reports that they are at the latest version.
Anyone has any suggestions?

----------


## vdr60

I found the mistake: it cames from an error in the ./config step. I have the linuxwacom file under a directory with a blank in its name ("0090 MySw" in my directory tree).
I changed the directory name from "0090 MySw" to "0090_MwSw" and the driver module has been produced and updated my kernel. Now the tablet is recognized!

----------


## ApocryphalAuthor

Hey, Favux.  Thank you for all the helpful information you posted regarding tablets and tablet laptops.  Thanks to you, I got my IBM X41t totally up and running in Karmic!  I owe you a coffee (or a beer!)

----------


## nikosm

Hi Favux,

Thanks a lot for your how-to! I tried to follow it with the linuxwacom-0.8.5-11 but I get the following error after the ./configure step:



```
 Entering directory `/home/nikos/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.5-11/src/util'
gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../src/include    -Wall -pedantic -I/usr/include/xorg  -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -g -O2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -D__amd64__ -I/usr/include/tcl8.4 -MT wacomxrrd.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/wacomxrrd.Tpo -c -o wacomxrrd.o wacomxrrd.c
wacomxrrd.c:32:35: error: X11/extensions/Xrandr.h: No such file or directory
wacomxrrd.c:96: error: expected declaration specifiers or ... before Rotation
wacomxrrd.c: In function notify_wacom:
wacomxrrd.c:104: error: rot undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomxrrd.c:104: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
wacomxrrd.c:104: error: for each function it appears in.)
wacomxrrd.c: In function update_screen:
wacomxrrd.c:149: error: XRRScreenResources undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomxrrd.c:149: error: res undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomxrrd.c:150: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code
wacomxrrd.c:154: warning: implicit declaration of function XRRGetScreenResources
wacomxrrd.c:158: error: XRROutputInfo undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomxrrd.c:158: error: info undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomxrrd.c:160: warning: implicit declaration of function XRRGetOutputInfo
wacomxrrd.c:164: error: RRCrtc undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomxrrd.c:164: error: expected ; before crtc
wacomxrrd.c:165: error: XRRCrtcInfo undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomxrrd.c:165: error: cres undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomxrrd.c:167: warning: implicit declaration of function XRRFreeOutputInfo
wacomxrrd.c:168: warning: implicit declaration of function XRRGetCrtcInfo
wacomxrrd.c:168: error: crtc undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomxrrd.c:174: error: too many arguments to function notify_wacom
wacomxrrd.c:175: warning: implicit declaration of function XRRFreeCrtcInfo
wacomxrrd.c:180: warning: implicit declaration of function XRRFreeScreenResources
wacomxrrd.c: In function wacom_daemon:
wacomxrrd.c:187: warning: implicit declaration of function XRRQueryExtension
wacomxrrd.c:189: warning: implicit declaration of function XRRSelectInput
wacomxrrd.c:189: error: RRScreenChangeNotifyMask undeclared (first use in this function)
wacomxrrd.c:195: warning: implicit declaration of function XRRUpdateConfiguration
wacomxrrd.c:197: error: RRScreenChangeNotify undeclared (first use in this function)
make[2]: *** [wacomxrrd.o] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/nikos/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.5-11/src/util'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/nikos/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.5-11/src'
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
```

Am I missing something? By the way, shouldn't the --enable-hid be used in configure?

The reason I am trying this is that touch doesn't work and stylus stops working after first finger touch. Any ideas?

This is on lenovo x200t with Karmic and 2.6.31-20-generic kernel.

thanks,
Nikos

----------


## Ayuthia

It was recently found that they added xrandr functionality there so we now need to install libxrandr-dev.  Once you install that, you should be ready to go.  I don't think that you need to enable the hid portion though.  I could be wrong about this, but I was thinking that had something to do with bluetooth devices.

----------


## nikosm

Thanks Ayunthia! Installing libxrandr-dev solved the problem! Never mind about the hid portion, I was just guessing...

I replaced my 10-linuxwacom.fdi with the one of Favux in this post:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...44&postcount=4

this fixed the problem of the cursor moving relative to landscape mode when in portrait mode and added touch capabilities (that don't kill the stylus).

_I correct myself: the half-a-second lag between drawing and seeing the "ink" is present when the hand is resting on the screen while using the stylus. Anybody else experiencing this, or any ideas how to overcome it (e.g. temporarily prevent touch events from being registered?)._

Thanks a lot for your help Ayunthia!
Nikos

----------


## wednesdaysouth

Argh. Just following up on a post I made a couple of weeks ago about using the IBM X41t on a dock (with karmic). I thought I had figured it out, but no. To sum up, it works off the dock, but if booted on the dock, the wacom drivers fail to load, and you have to reboot if you undock and want to use the tablet. I thought it was because the tablet moves from /dev/ttyS0 to ttyS1 when on the dock, but this eventually proved to be not the case.

After some more frustration, I think I have found the intervening variable: it's actually the screen state. If you load X with the onboard screen open, on dock or off dock, the wacom drivers work (with the custom.fdi provided by favux). If you load X with the screen shut (this is only likely on dock) the X driver fails to detect the wacom.

I am out of ideas. Can anyone suggest anything further to try?

----------


## damagu

I have a Wacom Bamboo Fun P&T and Karmic Koala. I followed the instructions in the first post but when I got up to this part:




> Now "xinput --list" and "xsetwacom list" entered in a terminal should agree with each other


I don't see anything about wacom in the resulting output of either command. If I try using 

```
wacompl
```

, I get an empty gui window - there are no devices in the list. 

Please help.

----------


## mredding

Issue in Lucid:

I have a Panasonic CF-18 with a Wacom serial digitizer on /dev/ttyS0 that I had working under Jaunty. When I upgraded to Karmic, I never got it working, but gave up since hal was to be deprecated by the time of the Lucid release anyway. 

On Lucid Beta 1, I can't seem to get it working either. I found that there wasn't an /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but created one with the suggested entries and got exactly the same errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

The package xserver-xorg-input-wacom 1:0.10.3+20100109-1ubuntu3 installed automagically with the Lucid install, and I tried the instructions in Appendix 5 on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949 to no avail.


```
$ dmesg | grep ttyS
[    0.480392] 00:0b: ttyS0 at I/O 0x148 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
```

I attached the appropriate entries from the log file and the output of lshal. Please let me know what else you might need to diagnose the problem.

Thank you in advance,
Matthew

----------


## oberonking

Hi Favux.
Well, the story: I install Lucid on a PC and try to make work a Waltop (Usb Genius F509).
I can't make it.... in xorg log the wacom driver are loading.
xinput shows me the tablet, but the tablet are dead.
With hal and .fdi on other PC with Karmic work fine... 
If I try to configure xorg.conf the X crash. So... what metod It's used to make work tablets on Lucid?.

Thanks in advance!!!

----------


## oberonking

Anyone??? I try several guides from here.... linuxwaltop and linuxwacom compilations don't work on Lucid.... have error in the "make" step.



```
mato@R2-D2:~/Escritorio/WaltopTablet_091202/WaltopTablet/linuxwaltop-0.8.4$ make 
Making all in src
make[1]: se ingresa al directorio `/home/mato/Escritorio/WaltopTablet_091202/WaltopTablet/linuxwaltop-0.8.4/src'
Making all in .
make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/home/mato/Escritorio/WaltopTablet_091202/WaltopTablet/linuxwaltop-0.8.4/src'
make[2]: No se hace nada para `all-am'.
make[2]: se sale del directorio `/home/mato/Escritorio/WaltopTablet_091202/WaltopTablet/linuxwaltop-0.8.4/src'
Making all in wacomxi
make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/home/mato/Escritorio/WaltopTablet_091202/WaltopTablet/linuxwaltop-0.8.4/src/wacomxi'
make[2]: No se hace nada para `all'.
make[2]: se sale del directorio `/home/mato/Escritorio/WaltopTablet_091202/WaltopTablet/linuxwaltop-0.8.4/src/wacomxi'
Making all in util
make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/home/mato/Escritorio/WaltopTablet_091202/WaltopTablet/linuxwaltop-0.8.4/src/util'
gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../src/include    -Wall -pedantic -I/usr/include/xorg  -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -g -O2 -D__amd64__ -I/usr/include/tcl8.4 -MT hal-setup-wacom.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/hal-setup-wacom.Tpo -c -o hal-setup-wacom.o hal-setup-wacom.c
hal-setup-wacom.c: In function main:
hal-setup-wacom.c:54: warning: ignoring return value of asprintf, declared with attribute warn_unused_result
hal-setup-wacom.c:137: warning: ignoring return value of asprintf, declared with attribute warn_unused_result
mv -f .deps/hal-setup-wacom.Tpo .deps/hal-setup-wacom.Po
/bin/bash ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link gcc -Wall -pedantic -I/usr/include/xorg  -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -g -O2 -D__amd64__ -I/usr/include/tcl8.4   -o hal-setup-wacom hal-setup-wacom.o -L/lib -lhal -ldbus-1 -lpthread -lrt   
gcc -Wall -pedantic -I/usr/include/xorg -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -g -O2 -D__amd64__ -I/usr/include/tcl8.4 -o hal-setup-wacom hal-setup-wacom.o  -L/lib -lhal -ldbus-1 -lpthread -lrt  
make[2]: se sale del directorio `/home/mato/Escritorio/WaltopTablet_091202/WaltopTablet/linuxwaltop-0.8.4/src/util'
Making all in xdrv
make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/home/mato/Escritorio/WaltopTablet_091202/WaltopTablet/linuxwaltop-0.8.4/src/xdrv'
gcc -MM -g -O2 -D__amd64__ -I/usr/include/tcl8.4  -I../include -I/usr/include/xorg  -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/xorg -I/usr/include/pixman-1   ./xf86Wacom.c ./wcmSerial.c ./wcmUSB.c ./wcmISDV4.c ./wcmXCommand.c ./wcmCommon.c ./wcmCompat.c ./wcmConfig.c ./wcmFilter.c ./wcmTilt2Rotation.c > .depend
make[2]: se sale del directorio `/home/mato/Escritorio/WaltopTablet_091202/WaltopTablet/linuxwaltop-0.8.4/src/xdrv'
make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/home/mato/Escritorio/WaltopTablet_091202/WaltopTablet/linuxwaltop-0.8.4/src/xdrv'
gcc -g -O2 -D__amd64__ -I/usr/include/tcl8.4  -fPIC -pipe -std=c99 \
		-pedantic -Wall -Wpointer-arith -fno-merge-constants \
		-fno-stack-protector -I. -I../include -I/usr/include/xorg  -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/xorg -I/usr/include/pixman-1   \
		-D_XSERVER64 -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/xorg -I/usr/include/pixman-1   \
		-o xf86Wacom.o -c ./xf86Wacom.c
In file included from ./xf86Wacom.h:27,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.c:90:
/usr/include/xorg/xorg-server.h:183:1: warning: "XFree86LOADER" redefined
In file included from ./xf86Wacom.h:25,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.c:90:
./../include/xdrv-config.h:9:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from ./xf86Wacom.h:159,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.c:90:
./xf86WacomDefs.h:128:1: warning: "MAX_BUTTONS" redefined
In file included from /usr/include/xorg/xf86str.h:38,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86.h:46,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.h:68,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.c:90:
/usr/include/xorg/input.h:80:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
./xf86Wacom.c: In function xf86WcmInitialCoordinates:
./xf86Wacom.c:403: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorAxisStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:427: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorAxisStruct
./xf86Wacom.c: In function xf86WcmRegisterX11Devices:
./xf86Wacom.c:662: warning: passing argument 3 of InitButtonClassDeviceStruct from incompatible pointer type
/usr/include/xorg/input.h:290: note: expected Atom * but argument is of type CARD8 *
./xf86Wacom.c:662: error: too few arguments to function InitButtonClassDeviceStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:702: warning: passing argument 3 of InitValuatorClassDeviceStruct makes pointer from integer without a cast
/usr/include/xorg/input.h:296: note: expected Atom * but argument is of type int
./xf86Wacom.c:702: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorClassDeviceStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:744: warning: implicit declaration of function InitKeyClassDeviceStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:752: warning: implicit declaration of function InitKbdFeedbackClassDeviceStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:783: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorAxisStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:788: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorAxisStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:789: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorAxisStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:797: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorAxisStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:798: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorAxisStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:804: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorAxisStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:805: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorAxisStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:813: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorAxisStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:818: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorAxisStruct
./xf86Wacom.c:822: error: too few arguments to function InitValuatorAxisStruct
./xf86Wacom.c: In function xf86WcmEventAutoDevProbe:
./xf86Wacom.c:880: warning: implicit declaration of function usleep
make[2]: *** [xf86Wacom.o] Error 1
make[2]: se sale del directorio `/home/mato/Escritorio/WaltopTablet_091202/WaltopTablet/linuxwaltop-0.8.4/src/xdrv'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: se sale del directorio `/home/mato/Escritorio/WaltopTablet_091202/WaltopTablet/linuxwaltop-0.8.4/src'
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
```

Same exit in both... 

It's a shame... Lucid in the Beta work like a charm.. the speed is doubly fast, but without tablet I can't work.

Please.. someone has an idea???  :Sad:  :Not talking:

----------


## SaintDanBert

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Roger E Critchlow Jr. (rec) originally posted his script in post #21 on the "Re: wacom-tools 1:0.8.2.2-0ubuntu2 busted" thread in the closed "Jaunty Jackalope Testing and Discussion" forum.  It translates the HAL/D-BUS names the info.callout in the 10-wacom.fdi file is returning.  For rec these were 'PnP Device (WACf008 )', 'PnP Device (WACf008 ) touch', and 'PnP Device (WACf008 ) eraser', back to Wacom names so linuxwacom recognizes them.  I added some instructions to rec's script and renamed it to "wacom-names". Rec called it "wacom" and gali98 called it "wacomtohal".
> ...


I've tried this script and several other similar wacom FDI modifications and still do not have working wacom-tools under Jaunty.

How do I discover which names *wacom-tools* wants to use?
How do I discover which names *hal* detects and generates?
(frustrated) Why does this mostly work for others and I'm having a really hard time getting this sorted out? (/frustrated)

I should be able to sus this out but I'm totally stumped. I know that I've likely missed some critical detail along the way.

Someone please help,
~~~ 0;-Dan

Here are some details from my workstation:

Ubuntu Jaunty (v9.04), kernel 2.6.28-18-generic
Thinkpad X61 TabletPC (built-in serial wacom OEM digitizer)



```
user@host:path/ $ sudo lshal | grep wacom
  info.callouts.add = {'hal-acl-tool --add-device', 'hal-setup-wacom'} (string list)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  wacom.types = {'eraser'} (string list)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)

user@host:path/ $ sudo lshal | grep stylus
  info.product = 'stylus'  (string)
  input.x11_options.Type = 'stylus'  (string)

user@host:path/ $ sudo lshal | grep eraser
  wacom.types = {'eraser'} (string list)
  info.product = 'eraser'  (string)
  input.x11_options.Type = 'eraser'  (string)

user@host:path/ $ sudo lshal | grep tablet
  system.formfactor.subtype = 'tabletpc'  (string)
```



```
sudo xinput list

"Virtual core pointer"  id=0    [XPointer]
        Num_buttons is 32
        Num_axes is 2
        Mode is Relative
        Motion_buffer is 256
        Axis 0 :
                Min_value is -1
                Max_value is -1
                Resolution is 0
        Axis 1 :
                Min_value is -1
                Max_value is -1
                Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard" id=1    [XKeyboard]
        Num_keys is 248
        Min_keycode is 8
        Max_keycode is 255
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"  id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]
        Num_keys is 248
        Min_keycode is 8
        Max_keycode is 255
"ThinkPad Extra Buttons"        id=3    [XExtensionKeyboard]
        Num_keys is 248
        Min_keycode is 8
        Max_keycode is 255
"Wacom Serial Tablet PC Pen Tablet/Digitizer"   id=4    [XExtensionKeyboard]
        Num_keys is 248
        Min_keycode is 8
        Max_keycode is 255
        Num_buttons is 32
        Num_axes is 6
        Mode is Absolute
        Motion_buffer is 256
        Axis 0 :
                Min_value is 0
                Max_value is 24576
                Resolution is 2540
        Axis 1 :
                Min_value is 0
                Max_value is 18432
                Resolution is 2540
        Axis 2 :
                Min_value is 0
                Max_value is 255
                Resolution is 1
        Axis 3 :
                Min_value is -64
                Max_value is 63
                Resolution is 1
        Axis 4 :
                Min_value is -64
                Max_value is 63
                Resolution is 1
        Axis 5 :
                Min_value is 0
                Max_value is 1023
                Resolution is 1
"Wacom Serial Tablet PC Pen Tablet/Digitizer eraser"    id=5    [XExtensionKeyboard]
        Num_keys is 248
        Min_keycode is 8
        Max_keycode is 255
        Num_buttons is 32
        Num_axes is 6
        Mode is Absolute
        Motion_buffer is 256
        Axis 0 :
                Min_value is 0
                Max_value is 24576
                Resolution is 2540
        Axis 1 :
                Min_value is 0
                Max_value is 18432
                Resolution is 2540
        Axis 2 :
                Min_value is 0
                Max_value is 255
                Resolution is 1
        Axis 3 :
                Min_value is -64
                Max_value is 63
                Resolution is 1
        Axis 4 :
                Min_value is -64
                Max_value is 63
                Resolution is 1
        Axis 5 :
                Min_value is 0
                Max_value is 1023
                Resolution is 1
"Video Bus"     id=6    [XExtensionKeyboard]
        Num_keys is 248
        Min_keycode is 8
        Max_keycode is 255
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"      id=7    [XExtensionPointer]
        Num_buttons is 32
        Num_axes is 2
        Mode is Relative
        Motion_buffer is 256
        Axis 0 :
                Min_value is -1
                Max_value is -1
                Resolution is 1
        Axis 1 :
                Min_value is -1
                Max_value is -1
                Resolution is 1
"TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint" id=8    [XExtensionPointer]
        Num_buttons is 32
        Num_axes is 2
        Mode is Relative
        Motion_buffer is 256
        Axis 0 :
                Min_value is -1
                Max_value is -1
                Resolution is 1
        Axis 1 :
                Min_value is -1
                Max_value is -1
                Resolution is 1
```

----------


## 213736

I know this topic has been beaten to a pulp and back again, but here's where I'm at. I've got an older Asus R1F( very similar to the R1E, same tablet hardware I believe), USB connected Wacom screen, no touch. I was originally running 8.04 on the system, and based on this [https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusR1E] guide, I was able to get the screen working flawlessly, better than it was under Windows. Now, the laptop fell out of use (read: got old and I got a new one) but I recently fixed the power cord, and was planning on using this as a mobile desktop of sorts. So I do the logical thing and upgrade, to 9.10 Karmic. The problem is that between my original small pile of skill working with ubuntu and the time it's been since I've dealt with the tablet at all, I've completely gotten lost in all of the stuff. I've followed (or attempted to, at least) both [http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...1f+tablet+9.10] and [http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=104], to no avail. The problems start when I go to upgrade the system (step 2 on the gali98 walkthru), and enter this:



```
sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev
```

I end up with the system telling me to insert the install CD into /cdrom/, even tho it is already in the drive. Continuing from there, seeing as the system is, in fact, up to date, after I get to:



```
sudo ./configure --disable-quirk-tablet-rescale --enable-wacom
```

and go to make, it can't find a make file. This seems to be unique to something I'm doing wrong, otherwise I feel it would have been corrected in the tutorial by now (note, the --disable-quirk-tablet-rescale is something from the original setup that seemed to work, and I've run both with and without to no avail) . The config log I've attached to this post is what I was fed out (had to post it as a .doc because the .txt was too large). My worst case scenario is simply to go back to a new install of 8.04, which would be a shame because 9.10 seems to run smoother and load faster , not to mention it looks a good deal slicker too. Any help would be greatly appreciated, and I'll provide any information requested that will help. 

One last thing, this is the readout I get from 'xinput --list':



```
"Virtual core pointer"    id=0    [XPointer]
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"    id=1    [XKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Power Button"    id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"    id=3    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Sleep Button"    id=4    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Video Bus"    id=5    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Power Button"    id=6    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Asus Laptop extra buttons"    id=7    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Type is KEYBOARD
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"    id=8    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is MOUSE
    Num_buttons is 5
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
"SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"    id=9    [XExtensionPointer]
    Type is TOUCHPAD
    Num_buttons is 12
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 1472
        Max_value is 5472
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 1408
        Max_value is 4448
        Resolution is 1
```

I'm assuming that the "Virtual pointer" is the tablet, but I'm not sure on that one either. Again, any help appreciated, and thanks in advance.

I've actually rolled back to 8.04 right now, and I'm trying to get that to work, but I must really be screwing up something, cause I can't even get that to work properly. Oy I'm out of practice.

EDIT: I got it to work exactly once on a clean install on 9.10, but once I rotated the screen, it stopped working, and I can't get it going again. I'm not sure why it worked first and not after that, but this is getting frustrating. At least it's better than nothing tho, I suppose.

----------


## rrwo

Hi,

Thanks for the HOWTO. I have a rotation script for the screen and stylus that works on Karmic for a Toshiba Portege M200.

What I don't know how to do is get automatic rotation to work. Does anyone have suggestions for this? (I've seen instructions for ThinkPad X61's here, but I don't think that the M200 has an accelerometer.

----------


## Favux

Hi rrwo,

It depends on whether your swivel hinge has a switch.  With the thinkpads that causes an acpi event and with HP's and Dell's it causes a signal through the wmi acpi/bios extentsion.  And then on top of the WMI you need a brand specific extentsion like an hp-wmi.  See Method 4 in the Rotation HOW TO for more info.

----------


## oberonking

Hi Favux... Any idea how to manage setting on lucid with edev or xorg or xinput?????
I don't know how translate xxxxx.fdi to another system.
Thanks in advance.

The tablet right now work like a mouse 

xorg.log



```
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Genius Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(II) Genius Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Genius Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse1)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device          WALTOP             Tablet     (/dev/input/event5)
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : always reports core events
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found 9 mouse buttons
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found scroll wheel(s)
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found relative axes
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found x and y relative axes
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found absolute axes
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found x and y absolute axes
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found absolute tablet.
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Configuring as tablet
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "         WALTOP             Tablet    " (type: TABLET)
(WW)          WALTOP             Tablet    : touchpads, tablets and touchscreens ignore relative axes.
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device          WALTOP             Tablet     (/dev/input/mouse2)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Digital PCBeep (/dev/input/event6)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event3)
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation (/dev/input/event2)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation (/dev/input/mouse0)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(WW)          WALTOP             Tablet    : unable to handle keycode 331
(II) config/udev: removing device          WALTOP             Tablet    
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device          WALTOP             Tablet     (/dev/input/mouse2)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device          WALTOP             Tablet     (/dev/input/event5)
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : always reports core events
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found 9 mouse buttons
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found scroll wheel(s)
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found relative axes
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found x and y relative axes
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found absolute axes
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found x and y absolute axes
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found absolute tablet.
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Configuring as tablet
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "         WALTOP             Tablet    " (type: TABLET)
(WW)          WALTOP             Tablet    : touchpads, tablets and touchscreens ignore relative axes.
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : initialized for absolute axes.
```

try to use xinput set-mode 9 REALTIVE but gives me an error:



```
mato@R2-D2:~$ xinput set-mode 9 RELATIVE 
X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
  Major opcode of failed request:  143 (XInputExtension)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_SetDeviceMode)
  Serial number of failed request:  17
  Current serial number in output stream:  17
mato@R2-D2:~$
```

So the tablet stay on Absolute mode......

I'm going crazy!!!!!

----------


## Favux

Hi oberonking,

Did you install a Waltop driver for your tablet?  Right now evdev is running it.

Once the correct driver is installed then we can start with the xorg.conf suggested by the READ ME in post #3 on the compiling Waltop thread.  Either adding it to your xorg.conf or to the new xorg.conf.d "snippets">

----------


## oberonking

> Hi oberonking,
> 
> Did you install a Waltop driver for your tablet?  Right now evdev is running it.
> 
> Once the correct driver is installed then we can start with the xorg.conf suggested by the READ ME in post #3 on the compiling Waltop thread.  Either adding it to your xorg.conf or to the new xorg.conf.d "snippets">


Thanks for the answer... I try to compile the wacom driver (waltop to) and I can't... gives me an error in the make step.



```
mato@R2-D2:~/Escritorio/linuxwacom-0.8.4-4$ make
Making all in src
make[1]: se ingresa al directorio `/home/mato/Escritorio/linuxwacom-0.8.4-4/src'
Making all in .
make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/home/mato/Escritorio/linuxwacom-0.8.4-4/src'
make[2]: No se hace nada para `all-am'.
make[2]: se sale del directorio `/home/mato/Escritorio/linuxwacom-0.8.4-4/src'
Making all in wacomxi
make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/home/mato/Escritorio/linuxwacom-0.8.4-4/src/wacomxi'
make[2]: No se hace nada para `all'.
make[2]: se sale del directorio `/home/mato/Escritorio/linuxwacom-0.8.4-4/src/wacomxi'
Making all in util
make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/home/mato/Escritorio/linuxwacom-0.8.4-4/src/util'
make[2]: No se hace nada para `all'.
make[2]: se sale del directorio `/home/mato/Escritorio/linuxwacom-0.8.4-4/src/util'
Making all in xdrv
make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/home/mato/Escritorio/linuxwacom-0.8.4-4/src/xdrv'
gcc -g -O2 -D__amd64__ -I/usr/include/tcl8.4  -fPIC -pipe -std=c99 \
		-pedantic -Wall -Wpointer-arith -fno-merge-constants \
		-fno-stack-protector -I. -I../include -I/usr/include/xorg  -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/xorg -I/usr/include/pixman-1   \
		-D_XSERVER64 -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/xorg -I/usr/include/pixman-1   \
		-o xf86Wacom.o -c ./xf86Wacom.c
In file included from ./xf86Wacom.h:27,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.c:93:
/usr/include/xorg/xorg-server.h:183:1: warning: "XFree86LOADER" redefined
In file included from ./xf86Wacom.h:25,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.c:93:
./../include/xdrv-config.h:9:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from ./xf86Wacom.h:159,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.c:93:
./xf86WacomDefs.h:129:1: warning: "MAX_BUTTONS" redefined
In file included from /usr/include/xorg/xf86str.h:38,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86.h:46,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.h:68,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.c:93:
/usr/include/xorg/input.h:80:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
./xf86Wacom.c: In function ‘xf86WcmInitialCoordinates’:
./xf86Wacom.c:368: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:395: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c: In function ‘xf86WcmRegisterX11Devices’:
./xf86Wacom.c:630: warning: passing argument 3 of ‘InitButtonClassDeviceStruct’ from incompatible pointer type
/usr/include/xorg/input.h:290: note: expected ‘Atom *’ but argument is of type ‘CARD8 *’
./xf86Wacom.c:630: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitButtonClassDeviceStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:670: warning: passing argument 3 of ‘InitValuatorClassDeviceStruct’ makes pointer from integer without a cast
/usr/include/xorg/input.h:296: note: expected ‘Atom *’ but argument is of type ‘int’
./xf86Wacom.c:670: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorClassDeviceStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:712: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘InitKeyClassDeviceStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:720: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘InitKbdFeedbackClassDeviceStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:751: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:756: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:757: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:765: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:766: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:772: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:773: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:781: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:786: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:790: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
make[2]: *** [xf86Wacom.o] Error 1
make[2]: se sale del directorio `/home/mato/Escritorio/linuxwacom-0.8.4-4/src/xdrv'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: se sale del directorio `/home/mato/Escritorio/linuxwacom-0.8.4-4/src'
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
```

So, I can't follow any guide that needs compile wacom. 

like I said... I'm going crazy... Curse the day that Ubuntu decide remove Hal

By the way.... I'm on Lucid right now... on Karmic or less works fine.

----------


## Favux

OK, the basic problem is linuxwacom will not compile on Xserver 1.7, which is what Lucid uses.  You have to use xf86-input-wacom.  See "Lucid Lynx (10.4)" near the top of the HOw TO on the first page and "Appendix 5)".  If you want to use the linuxwacom driver we'd have to try finding the lines we patched in wacom_usb.c in the f86-input-wacom version.

I don't know if the Waltop driver compiles with Xserver 1.7.  I would guess not.  Is there a Waltop driver in Synaptic Package Manager?

By the way it looks like the packagers for Debian and Ubuntu want to support the Waltop tablets using linuxwacom but they put a hold on implementing it because the kernel driver wasn't ready yet!

----------


## raderack

I have updated my linux 9.10 with a new kernel and the tablet stopped working,i tried doing this tutorial again,reboot,and reboot but nothing..it compiled ok,but isnt loading,even after i edited the etc/modules it isnt loading...




> uname -a
> Linux miguel-desktop 2.6.31-21-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 24 07:28:27 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux

----------


## Favux

Hi raderack,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

OK, I probably need more info. from you.  You're in Karmic and the update to 64-bit 2.6.31-21-generic knocked the tablet out.  What Wacom tablet do you have?  Which linuxwacom did you compile?  And you are saying the compiled wacom.ko isn't auto-loading?

Did you check if the wacom.ko is present?


```
modinfo -n wacom
```

This should show if it got copied, hopefully to the right place.

----------


## raderack

> modinfo -n wacom
> /lib/modules/2.6.31-21-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko


i have a wacom bamboo tablet
i download the wacom-tools again using sudo apt get,configured,make,make install,cp to the kernel module..
but isnt loading the wacom module
maybe i need to compile a custom kernel with the support for the tablet?(i read that the kernel have native support for it,so i will research for it)..
but im kinda new to ubuntu..

----------


## Favux

OK, we're getting there.  What model Bamboo?  Which version of linuxwacom did you compile 0.8.6, or 0.8.5-12, etc.?  I think you meant linuxwacom not wacom-tools.

You don't need to compile a kernel.  You only need to compile the Xserver driver and the usb kernel module/driver wacom.ko.

----------


## raderack

the simpliest model just wacom bamboo(the smallest tablet of wacom  :Capital Razz:  ),and i used the version 0.8.6 that i have already have downloaded for the previous kernel
i did this before compile,make,make install ->


> sudo apt-get install wacom-tools


it downloaded,installed ok,no errors..

----------


## Favux

Alright, we are getting there.  I'm trying to find out if the Bamboo is one of the new Pen and Touch models.  Is it the CTH460?

You should not have installed wacom-tools like that unless you were going to immediately purge it.  The version for Karmic in the repositories is 0.8.4-1 and you were compiling 0.8.6.  The compile installs the wacom-tools for you.  Except for the udev rules and the default wacom.fdi which the packaged wacom-tools does install.  So any udev rule you had or custom .fdi was overwritten.

It's possible you also created a version conflict, but I doubt it.

----------


## raderack

is the wacom bamboo..just bamboo the oldest tablet,the first of the series bamboo..
but if a version conflict happened,the make and configure should have failed..
the unique strange thing that happened is that i had to use the sudo command to configure and make..because i got no permission when using whitout it.

maybe i should download it again,purge wacom-tools..and do it all again
what i did is this,exactly:




> sudo apt-get install wacom-tools
> sudo ./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
> sudo make
> sudo make install
> sudo cp ./src/2.6.30/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
> sudo depmod -a


more info:



> miguel@miguel-desktop:~$ modinfo -d wacom
> USB Wacom tablet driver
> USB Wacom tablet driver

----------


## Favux

> the wacom bamboo..just bamboo the oldest tablet,the first of the series bamboo


OK, that helps.  With that model of Bamboo the default 0.8.4-1 linuxwacom xserver-xorg-input-wacom and wacom-tools in Karmic should work just fine.  Is there some reason you had to compile?  You should be able to install both packages through Synaptic Package Manager and reboot and the tablet should work.

For future reference when you install a new kernel, the compiled wacom.ko is not in the new kernel's "/lib/modules/"new kernel"/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/" directory.  So you have to go back into your unpacked tar where you compiled and copy the wacom.ko into the new directory and reboot.  If that doesn't work then recompile.

----------


## raderack

So i just need to go synaptic search for linuxwacom xserver-xorg-input-wacom and wacom-tools and install?
But first i need to remove the 0.8.6 linuxwacom that i have right?(and how to do that?)

----------


## raderack

According to synapic the xserver-xorg-input-wacom and wacom-tools are both already installed,so thats why when i do a 


> miguel@miguel-desktop:~$ modinfo -d wacom
> USB Wacom tablet driver
> USB Wacom tablet driver


it appears 2 wacom tablet?
so i need to remove one? witch one?

----------


## Favux

> So i just need to go synaptic search for linuxwacom xserver-xorg-input-wacom and wacom-tools and install?


Yes.



> But first i need to remove the 0.8.6 linuxwacom that i have right?(and how to do that?)


That's the problem in Karmic.  Appendix 4 doesn't work because in Karmic removing xserver-xorg-input-wacom also removes xserver-xorg-input-all.

You should be able to purge wacom-tools at least.  See 2) in Section 1.

I wouldn't worry about it and just install 0.8.4-1 through Synaptic and reboot with crossed fingers.

----------


## raderack

Ok so sudo apt-get purge wacom-tools done.
Lets hope that this solve..
Ok it didnt work.



> miguel@miguel-desktop:~$ modinfo -n wacom
> /lib/modules/2.6.31-21-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
> miguel@miguel-desktop:~$ modinfo -d wacom
> USB Wacom tablet driver
> USB Wacom tablet driver
> miguel@miguel-desktop:~$ lsmod | grep wacom


and my modinfo -d wacom still list 2 usb wacom tablet?
so i guess i have a version conflict? according to synapictic the wacom-tools isnt installed..so i need to clean the linuxwacom installs..then install again to fix it? *how to remove it?*

another thing.,.maybe the modinfo is listing the usb wacom tablet driver of my previous kernel?

----------


## Favux

First go to "/lib/modules/2.6.31-21-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/" and see if there is a wacom.ko.  Notice your first 'modinfo -n wacom' returned:


```
/lib/modules/2.6.31-21-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
```

so use


```
modinfo -n wacom
```

not


```
modinfo -d wacom
```

The double tablet output is normal for 'modinfo -d wacom'.


```
USB Wacom tablet driver
USB Wacom tablet driver
```

----------


## raderack

Weird..




> miguel@miguel-desktop:~/Downloads$ cd ..
> miguel@miguel-desktop:~$ cd /lib/modules/2.6.31-2
> 2.6.31-20-generic/ 2.6.31-21-generic/ 
> miguel@miguel-desktop:~$ cd /lib/modules/2.6.31-21-generic/kernel
> miguel@miguel-desktop:/lib/modules/2.6.31-21-generic/kernel$ cd input
> bash: cd: input: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
> miguel@miguel-desktop:/lib/modules/2.6.31-21-generic/kernel$ ls
> arch  crypto  drivers  fs  lib  net  sound  ubuntu
> miguel@miguel-desktop:/lib/modules/2.6.31-21-generic/kernel$ modinfo -n wacom
> ...


when i go to the directory in 2.6-31-21 there is no input directory(there is only arch  crypto  drivers  fs  lib  net  sound  ubuntu directorys there..no input directory)..but when i do the modinfo -n wacom..it appears...
so what i need to do?

----------


## Favux

If it is in 'modinfo -n wacom' then it must be in the directory.  You must have navigated wrong with Nautilus somehow.

So let's assume it's there.  What is the output of?:


```
lsmod | grep [Ww]acom
```

----------


## raderack

well the input driver is in 



> miguel@miguel-desktop:/lib/modules/2.6.31-21-generic/kernel$ modinfo -n wacom
> /lib/modules/2.6.31-21-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko


is inside the drivers directory..
and
lsmod grep wacom and Wacom returns nothing



> miguel@miguel-desktop:/lib/modules/2.6.31-21-generic/kernel$ lsmod | grep Wacom
> miguel@miguel-desktop:/lib/modules/2.6.31-21-generic/kernel$ lsmod | grep wacom


i added wacom to the /etc/modules to force it to load,now restarting



> sudo pico /etc/modules

----------


## raderack

Restarted..nothing
on the first restart the gnome kinda freezed..i have to do ctrl+alt+del then select restart..these time it loaded ok
So im guessing but this kernel cant load the wacom module?
this is the lsmod output..nothing of wacom..even after i edited the /etc/modules


```
miguel@miguel-desktop:~$ lsmod
Module                  Size  Used by
binfmt_misc            10220  1 
ppdev                   8232  0 
snd_hda_codec_via      35456  1 
snd_hda_intel          31880  2 
snd_hda_codec          87584  2 snd_hda_codec_via,snd_hda_intel
snd_hwdep               9352  1 snd_hda_codec
snd_pcm_oss            44704  0 
snd_mixer_oss          18976  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                93160  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_seq_dummy           3460  0 
lp                     11908  0 
parport                40528  2 ppdev,lp
snd_seq_oss            33440  0 
snd_seq_midi            8192  0 
iptable_filter          3872  0 
snd_rawmidi            27296  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event      8448  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
snd_seq                60608  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
snd_timer              26992  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device          8308  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
psmouse                58020  0 
serio_raw               6596  0 
snd                    77096  15 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
soundcore               9088  1 snd
uvcvideo               65260  0 
snd_page_alloc         10928  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
videodev               43360  1 uvcvideo
amd64_edac_mod         26688  0 
ip_tables              21200  1 iptable_filter
v4l1_compat            16644  2 uvcvideo,videodev
asus_atk0110            9472  0 
i2c_piix4              11728  0 
edac_core              48876  1 amd64_edac_mod
x_tables               25832  1 ip_tables
nvidia              10316904  36 
joydev                 13088  0 
v4l2_compat_ioctl32    13344  1 videodev
usbhid                 43968  0 
ohci1394               33780  0 
ieee1394              100896  1 ohci1394
atl1e                  37780  0 
floppy                 65192  0 
miguel@miguel-desktop:~$ lsmod | grep wacom
miguel@miguel-desktop:~$
```

and that is my /etc/modules


```
# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

lp
rtc
wacom
```

----------


## Favux

That doesn't make sense.  Show me the contents of your 'modules' file in /etc/.  And did you "sudo depmod -a" again after reinstalling the two wacom packages through Synaptic.

----------


## Favux

Not sure what's happening but try adding 'fuse' to modules.  So it looks like:


```
# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
#
# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

fuse
lp
rtc
wacom
```

and then reboot.

----------


## raderack

> Not sure what's happening but try adding 'fuse' to modules.  So it looks like:
> 
> 
> ```
> # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
> #
> # This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
> # at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.
> 
> ...


did it..lsmod | grep wacom list nothing...
ok maybe i need to reinstall it all?
or do it all again..

Edit: i will do all the instalation tutorial all again...and see if that solve it

----------


## Favux

First try reinstalling the two linuxwacom packages through Synaptic Package Manager.  Then "sudo depmod -a" and reboot.

----------


## raderack

> First try reinstalling the two linuxwacom packages through Synaptic Package Manager.  Then "sudo depmod -a" and reboot.


i reinstalled the wacom-tools the X.Org X server -- Wacom input driver i didnt messed up,because in the first page of this thread they said that in verison 9.10 i shouldnt mess with it.
reboot,and nothing....
so now my unique option is re-install it all again..see if it solves..if not..it is maybe to look for some kernel compatibility problem?

----------


## Favux

If it was a compatibility problem between the kernel and wacom.ko I'd think many more people would be complaining.  I'm wondering if your kernel install was corrupted somehow.  If so maybe try the previous kernel on bootup.  If wacom works with that then try just reinstalling the new kernel?

----------


## raderack

> If it was a compatibility problem between the kernel and wacom.ko I'd think many more people would be complaining.  I'm wondering if your kernel install was corrupted somehow.  If so maybe try the previous kernel on bootup.  If wacom works with that then try just reinstalling the new kernel?


using apt-get in terminal reinstalled kernel,and now..now is working...
damm..that was hard..thanks favux..you rock  :Guitar:

----------


## Favux

Hi raderack,

Outstanding!  Nice job!   :Smile: 

You are right, that was a hard one.

----------


## oberonking

Hi... At last, can compile wacom.ko 

follow this steps (on Lucid Lynx)



```
tar -xf linuxwacom-0.8.6.tar.bz2
cd linuxwacom-0.8.6
./configure --enable-wacom
cd src/2.6.30/ # I know this is the wrong version, but it's the highest available and it works
make
sudo cp wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
sudo rmmod wacom
sudo modprobe wacom
```

But.. now I have a mismatch issue.



```
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1
(EE) module ABI major version (2) doesn't match the server's version (7)
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
(EE) Failed to load module "wacom" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
(EE) No input driver matching `wacom'
(II) config/udev: Adding input device          WALTOP             Tablet     (/dev/input/mouse2)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
```

I'm still on Lucid, I don't know how to continue

I miss Hal!!!!

----------


## martinjochimsen

Hi there

I've been away from this forum a long time (because everything has been working nicely), but now with 10.04 out I have a question about wacomcpl.
The first post with the install guide has become really big and I'm not sure where to start.
I just installed 10.04 and stylus and touch works fine. Actually touch works really great and is much more sensitive than in 9.10.
The only thing is that I need to calibrate touch.
How much (or little) of the guide do I have to follow?

Martin
tx2590eo with 10.04

----------


## Favux

Hi martin,

Good to hear from you again.  Lucid doesn't have wacomcpl.  It is linuxwacom specific right now and hasn't been ported to xf86-input-wacom yet.  They (the LWP) are still trying to decide what to do about it.

So you need to set up a xsetwacom script to take the place of wacomcpl's .xinitrc.  Often calibration info. is in Xorg.0.log in /var/log.  Otherwise you'll have to go to the old way of just guessing and manually putting in values and testing them.


Hi oberonking,

Good job on compiling.  But what you can use from a linuxwacom compile is only the wacom.ko.  The X driver, wacom_drv.so does not work with the Xserver 1.7 in Lucid.  That is what Xorg's new xf86-input-wacom is for.  It provides the Xserver 1.7 Wacom X driver.  Linuxwacom still provides the kernel driver/module wacom.ko.

If you look at the new 10-wacom.conf for Lucid in Section 2 c) in the first page HOW TO you'll see things are set up now for Waltop to work with the xf86-input-wacom X driver now.  In other words the xf86-input-wacom wcmUSB.c has been rewritten so it no longer rejects non-wacom id tablets like the Waltop or N-trig.  So we don't need to patch wcmUSB to accept the Waltop anymore.

The problem is since xf86-input-wacom is just the X driver part Waltop needs a kernel driver.  N-trig works right now in Lucid because it's kernel driver hid-ntrig.ko works in Lucid.  Which means the kernel part, hid-ntrig.ko, can pass signals to the wacom X driver xf86-input-wacom.  Right now the Waltop kernel driver waltop.ko hasn't been patched to work in Lucid.

While we are waiting for that maybe we could get wacom.ko to stand in for the Waltop kernel driver?  Hmmm.  What if we patched the xf86-input-wacom's wcmUSB.c to think the Waltop tablet is one of the Wacom tablets?  And then recompiled xf86-input-wacom.  That's half of what we had to do to the linuxwacom wcmUSB.c in Karmic.  It might work.

----------


## oberonking

well, I think that we must to be Engineer to make work a simple tablet.... this guys still believe that leave away hal was a good idea?
I think they missed the way with some of us

----------


## Favux

Hi oberonking,

Basically it's Waltop's fault that they haven't updated their kernel driver to work with Xserver 1.7.  Otherwise the linux developers now have everything set up for your tablet to work out of the box.  I'm talking about trying to find a work around for the lack of a Waltop kernel driver.

Actually except for hotplugging I think HAL was a detour/regression for us tablet users.  The "new" method using xorg.conf and xorg.conf.d with xxx.conf files looks much better once we get used to it.  It still has hotplugging and the configuration files aren't xml anymore.  Just my opinion.

----------


## oberonking

maybe when this works I will understand you and why leave hal.... right now my tablet is no more than a decorative...

By the way, thank you for try to help us with this  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Could you remind of the details of your tablet.  Model, devices, buttons etc.  Especially do you know the resolution and pressure levels?  I'll take a look at the wcmUSB.c's and see if there is something we could try.

----------


## oberonking

> Could you remind of the details of your tablet.  Model, devices, buttons etc.  Especially do you know the resolution and pressure levels?  I'll take a look at the wcmUSB.c's and see if there is something we could try.


It's a Genius F509... only pen (2 buttons and the tip) and the tablet, nothing more.

Active area: 8.75 x 5.25
Resolution: 2,000 lpi
Report rate: 125 rps
Pen pressure: 1,024 levels
Reading high Max: 10 mm
Macro keys: 26 (don't worry about this)



```
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 172f:0038 Waltop International Corp.

mato@R2-D2:~$ dmesg | grep WALTOP[    2.034101] input:          WALTOP             Tablet     as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/input/input5
[    2.034186] generic-usb 0003:172F:0038.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [         WALTOP             Tablet    ] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-4/input0
[  267.755139] input:          WALTOP             Tablet     as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-4/2-4:1.0/input/input7
[  267.755268] generic-usb 0003:172F:0038.0003: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [         WALTOP             Tablet    ] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-4/input0
mato@R2-D2:~$ 

mato@R2-D2:~$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WALTOP
(II) config/udev: Adding input device          WALTOP             Tablet     (/dev/input/event5)
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : always reports core events
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found 9 mouse buttons
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found scroll wheel(s)
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found relative axes
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found x and y relative axes
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found absolute axes
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found x and y absolute axes
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found absolute tablet.
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Configuring as tablet
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "         WALTOP             Tablet    " (type: TABLET)
(WW)          WALTOP             Tablet    : touchpads, tablets and touchscreens ignore relative axes.
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device          WALTOP             Tablet     (/dev/input/mouse2)
(WW)          WALTOP             Tablet    : unable to handle keycode 331
(II) config/udev: removing device          WALTOP             Tablet    
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Close
(II) config/udev: Adding input device          WALTOP             Tablet     (/dev/input/event5)
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : always reports core events
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found 9 mouse buttons
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found scroll wheel(s)
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found relative axes
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found x and y relative axes
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found absolute axes
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found x and y absolute axes
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Found absolute tablet.
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Configuring as tablet
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "         WALTOP             Tablet    " (type: TABLET)
(WW)          WALTOP             Tablet    : touchpads, tablets and touchscreens ignore relative axes.
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device          WALTOP             Tablet     (/dev/input/mouse2)
mato@R2-D2:~$
```






That's all that I find.... I attach an image too

----------


## -Zeus-

So just wondering... any indication as to when wacomcpl will be in 10.04?  Mine works fine, but no buttons/oleds is annoying.

----------


## martinjochimsen

> Hi martin,
> 
> So you need to set up a xsetwacom script to take the place of wacomcpl's .xinitrc.  Often calibration info. is in Xorg.0.log in /var/log.  Otherwise you'll have to go to the old way of just guessing and manually putting in values and testing them.



Hi Favux

I'm sorry, but I'm completely out of practice when it comes to working with xsetwacom!
Can you hint me what this xsetwacom script should look like? I think I have a backup of the .xinitrc from 9.10 - can I somehow use that?
About manually putting in the values and testing them...where would I do that?
And thanks again for your patience!!!  :Smile: 

Martin

----------


## Favux

Hi martin,

Good, the .xinitrc backup is what you need.  It should work, just put the xsetwacom commands in a new file.  Call it .xsetwacom.sh or something and set it up to autostart.  Remember the Rotation HOW TO tells you how to do that sort of thing.  Did you look at the Xorg.0.log yet?


Hi -Zeus-,

No ETA.  The LWP developers were hoping a dev/coder will come along and split out wacomcpl as a separate project to support both xf86-input-wacom and linuxwacom.  No volunteer(s) yet.  Meanwhile you have to do it/setup through the command line like Martin is doing.


Hi oberonking,

That's useful info. because your Xorg.0.log showed evdev is grabbing the tablet.  So something should be happening.  Since the Xorg.0.log info. seems to back up edgimar's finding that the hid part of the kernel (the built-in (CONFIG_USB=y) kernel 'usb' driver is being used directly, as well as usbhid) let's find out if we tell it to use linuxwacom instead of evdev.  See if there is any change/improvement.  Before we embark on any hacking.  So change:


```
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom class"
# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
#	MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection
```

in 10-wacom.conf at /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/ to:


```
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom class"
# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
#	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection
```

You can use:


```
gksudo gedit /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf
```

Save, Close and reboot.  Let's see what happens.  Check Xorg.0.log to see if linuxwacom now has the tablet.

----------


## Ayuthia

oberonking-
You should try out what Favux says first, but if it does not work, please try installing input-utils:


```
sudo apt-get install input-utils
```

Then you can run the command:


```
sudo lsinput
```

This command will list out some basic information about the devices attached to certain event numbers.  Since your device is using evdev, we should be able to get the name of the device.  I have an N-trig touchscreen that is using the Wacom xorg driver and my lsinput for the stylus looks like:


```
/dev/input/event9
   bustype : BUS_USB
   vendor  : 0x1b96
   product : 0x1
   version : 272
   name    : "N-Trig Pen"
   phys    : "usb-0000:00:14.5-2/input1"
   uniq    : ""
   bits ev : EV_SYN EV_KEY EV_ABS EV_MSC
```

So we had to use the name N-Trig Pen instead of wacom|WACOM so that udev can find our device.

----------


## oberonking

Favux, Ayuthia: I tried both... like I can see now evdev not take the tablet, wacom does.
But now the tablet died... don't moves any more....

This is mi xorg.log



```
(II) config/udev: Adding input device          WALTOP             Tablet     (/dev/input/event5)
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.10.6
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : other types will be automatically added.
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : always reports core events
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : hotplugging dependent devices.
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet     eraser: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "         WALTOP             Tablet     eraser" (type: ERASER)
(--)          WALTOP             Tablet     eraser: using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1
(--)          WALTOP             Tablet     eraser: Wacom Unknown USB tablet speed=38400 maxX=17920 maxY=10752 maxZ=1023 resX=1016 resY=1016  tilt=enabled
(--)          WALTOP             Tablet     eraser: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=17920 bottom Y=10752 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : hotplugging completed.
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "         WALTOP             Tablet    " (type: STYLUS)
(--)          WALTOP             Tablet    : top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=17920 bottom Y=10752 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/udev: Adding input device          WALTOP             Tablet     (/dev/input/mouse2)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
```

another thing that I see are that xorg try to take /dev/input/event5 to the tablet and a /dev/input/mouse2 too... don't know why

----------


## Favux

Hi oberonking,

Could you post the complete Xorg.0.log that you posted a part of above as an attachment?  Just compress it by right clicking and Create Archive.  Also if you installed input-utils like Ayuthia asked could you post "sudo lsinput"?

----------


## oberonking

> Hi oberonking,
> 
> Could you post the complete Xorg.0.log that you posted a part of above as an attachment?  Just compress it by right clicking and Create Archive.  Also if you installed input-utils like Ayuthia asked could you post "sudo lsinput"?


Here you are...... thanks to both

----------


## Favux

Hi oberonking,

Thanks.  I don't think you need to worry about event2.  It looks like enough raw data is coming in from the kernel for linuxwacom to set up on it cleanly.  You'd think that means then that the xf86-input-wacom X driver would then have enough data to get the stylus to work.  Apparently not, so we see why the LWP commented out Waltop in the 10-wacom.conf.  There's ways to look at the data stream coming in from the kernel.  Ayuthia could tell you more and how.  Doesn't sound like that's worth looking at.  So like they said, it looks like we're waiting for the Waltop kernel patch to make it into the kernel.  Unless Ayuthia tells us different.

So in the meantime can we get the "stylus" working with what's coming in and evdev as our X driver?  Hopefully Ayuthia can help. So change the 10-wacom.conf back to the way it was with Waltop commented out and reboot.  What happens when you try using the stylus?

----------


## oberonking

Hi Favux...
If comment the WALTOP line evdev take control again of the tablet and it moves, but like a mouse... only moves when the tip touch the tablet and act like mouse click.

The thing that has me worried it's the double assign of /dev/input for the tablet....

this:

config/udev: Adding input device          WALTOP             Tablet     (/dev/input/event5)

And below this

(II) config/udev: Adding input device          WALTOP             Tablet     (/dev/input/mouse2)

when wacon takes control this two lines too appears.
So, I'm thinking if this lines are the problem for what tablet stop to work. (it's my humble opinion)

----------


## Favux

> The thing that has me worried it's the double assign of /dev/input for the tablet....


Ah, sorry to make you repeat yourself.  I looked at your posted outputs in post #876 and didn't see it.  You meant the output in post #869.  Dmesg shows input 5 and input 7 while Xorg.0.log shows /dev/input/event5 and /dev/input/mouse2.

So the kernel is reporting two events where there should be one.  You may be right and that is the problem.  I don't know if adding a udev rule would help.  Let's see what Ayuthia thinks.

Edit:  Looking at the evdev manual it says:



> The evdev driver can serve as both a pointer and a keyboard input device, and may be used as both the core keyboard and the core pointer.


So it's not looking like evdev can be configured to get your stylus to act like a stylus.

----------


## Ayuthia

> Ah, sorry to make you repeat yourself.  I looked at your posted outputs in post #876 and didn't see it.  You meant the output in post #869.  Dmesg shows input 5 and input 7 while Xorg.0.log shows /dev/input/event5 and /dev/input/mouse2.
> 
> So the kernel is reporting two events where there should be one.  You may be right and that is the problem.  I don't know if adding a udev rule would help.  Let's see what Ayuthia thinks.
> 
> Edit:  Looking at the evdev manual it says:
> 
> So it's not looking like evdev can be configured to get your stylus to act like a stylus.


Usually the event5 and mouse2 should not be a problem because it could be possible that no events are coming out of mouse2.  You can verify that:


```
sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/mouse2
```

Do you know the name of the kernel module that the Waltop device uses?  It might also be helpful to see what udev has listed:


```
udevadm info --export-db > $HOME/udev.txt
```

Just attach the udev.txt file and we can see what kernel module it is using and then I can look at the source to see what is missing and we can possibly try to patch the kernel module or figure out what might be needed for the Wacom xorg driver and patch that one.

----------


## oberonking

> Usually the event5 and mouse2 should not be a problem because it could be possible that no events are coming out of mouse2.  You can verify that:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo xxd -g1 /dev/input/mouse2
> ```


I have responds to the tablet on mouse2 and xxd, that's on clicking, moves and the tip over the tablet.




> Do you know the name of the kernel module that the Waltop device uses?  It might also be helpful to see what udev has listed:
> 
> 
> ```
> udevadm info --export-db > $HOME/udev.txt
> ```
> 
> Just attach the udev.txt file and we can see what kernel module it is using and then I can look at the source to see what is missing and we can possibly try to patch the kernel module or figure out what might be needed for the Wacom xorg driver and patch that one.


At your command.

----------


## marranzano

hi all,

I apologize if this has already been said but i didn't find it in the thread...
edit: I just found it on another post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=385

on a fresh lucid install everything seems to work ok...

didn't have to modify anything (not even the 10-wacom.conf as said in the first post!)

the only thing is that i had to modify my .initrc file substituting stylus, eraser and touch with 12, 11 and 13 as shown in:

$ xsetwacom -v list dev

```
... Found device 'Virtual core XTEST pointer' (4).
... Found device 'Virtual core XTEST keyboard' (5).
... Found device 'Power Button' (6).
... Found device 'Video Bus' (7).
... Found device 'Power Button' (8).
... Found device 'Sleep Button' (9).
... Found device 'HP Webcam' (10).
... Found device 'Wacom ISDv4 93' (12).
Wacom ISDv4 93   STYLUS    
... Found device 'Wacom ISDv4 93 eraser' (11).
Wacom ISDv4 93 eraser ERASER    
... Found device 'Wacom ISDv4 93' (13).
Wacom ISDv4 93   TOUCH     
... Found device 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard' (14).
... Found device 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad' (15).
... Found device 'Macintosh mouse button emulation' (16).
... Found device 'HP WMI hotkeys' (17).
```

automagic_rotation.sh works fine with the above mentioned modifications:


```
#!/bin/bash

# From Red_Lion post #576:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=845911&page=58

old="0"
while true; do
	if [[ -e /sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi/tablet ]]; then
		new=`cat /sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi/tablet`
		if [[ $new != $old ]]; then
#			-Close and restart Cairo Dock so it resizes on rotation.
#			killall -9 cairo-dock &
#			sleep 2s
			if [[ $new == "0" ]]; then
				echo "Rotate to landscape, hide cellwriter."
				xrandr -o normal 
				xsetwacom set 12 rotate NONE 
				xsetwacom set 11 rotate NONE
				xsetwacom set 13 rotate NONE 
#				cellwriter --hide-window
			elif [[ $new == "1" ]]; then
				echo "Rotate to portrait, show cellwriter."
				xrandr -o right 
				xsetwacom set 12 rotate CW 
				xsetwacom set 11 rotate CW
				xsetwacom set 13 rotate CW 
#				cellwriter --show-window
			fi 
#			cairo-dock -o &
		fi
		old=$new
		sleep 1s
	fi
done
```

so far so good... but i'm struggling to buil wacomcpl from the linuxwacom package...:



```
Making all in src
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/lince/downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src'
Making all in .
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/lince/downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/lince/downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src'
Making all in wacomxi
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/lince/downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src/wacomxi'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/lince/downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src/wacomxi'
Making all in util
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/lince/downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src/util'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/lince/downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src/util'
Making all in xdrv
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/lince/downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src/xdrv'
gcc -g -O2 -D__amd64__ -I/usr/include/tcl8.4  -fPIC -pipe -std=c99 \
		-pedantic -Wall -Wpointer-arith -fno-merge-constants \
		-fno-stack-protector -I. -I../include -I/usr/include/xorg   \
		-D_XSERVER64 -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/xorg -I/usr/include/pixman-1   \
		-o xf86Wacom.o -c ./xf86Wacom.c
In file included from ./xf86Wacom.h:27,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.c:87:
/usr/include/xorg/xorg-server.h:183:1: warning: "XFree86LOADER" redefined
In file included from ./xf86Wacom.h:25,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.c:87:
./../include/xdrv-config.h:12:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from ./xf86Wacom.h:176,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.c:87:
./xf86WacomDefs.h:135:1: warning: "MAX_BUTTONS" redefined
In file included from /usr/include/xorg/xf86str.h:38,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86.h:46,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.h:85,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.c:87:
/usr/include/xorg/input.h:80:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
./xf86Wacom.c: In function ‘xf86WcmRegisterX11Devices’:
./xf86Wacom.c:393: warning: passing argument 3 of ‘InitButtonClassDeviceStruct’ from incompatible pointer type
/usr/include/xorg/input.h:290: note: expected ‘Atom *’ but argument is of type ‘CARD8 *’
./xf86Wacom.c:393: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitButtonClassDeviceStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:433: warning: passing argument 3 of ‘InitValuatorClassDeviceStruct’ makes pointer from integer without a cast
/usr/include/xorg/input.h:296: note: expected ‘Atom *’ but argument is of type ‘int’
./xf86Wacom.c:433: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorClassDeviceStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:475: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘InitKeyClassDeviceStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:483: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘InitKbdFeedbackClassDeviceStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:514: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:519: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:520: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:528: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:529: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:535: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:536: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:544: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:549: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:553: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
make[2]: *** [xf86Wacom.o] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/lince/downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src/xdrv'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/lince/downloads/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src'
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
```

am I missing some libraries? (i've installed all those mentioned in the first post)...

thanx
marranzano

----------


## Favux

Hi oberonking,

Your post of "udev.txt" using "udevadm info --export-db > $HOME/udev.txt" didn't actually attach to your post.  Could you do that again?


Hi marranzano,

Nice work.  You're clearly on top of things.   :Smile: 

The missing info. is that wacomcpl doesn't work with xf86-input-wacom and Xserver 1.7.  Partly because the xsetwacom commands were rewritten for xf86-input-wacom.  The LWP's dev.s talked about wacomcpl, and they were/are hoping a dev./coder would volunteer to split wacomcpl off into a separate project that would support both linuxwacom and xf86-input-wacom.  So far no volunteer(s).  Right now it's taking all their efforts to try and get linuxwacom and xf86-input-wacom sort of in "synch" and clean up the code in both, esp. xf86-input-wacom.  So if they have to do it themselves, and are willing to, I don't see it happening soon.

So what you need to do is use a backup of your old .xinitrc and put the xsetwacom commands in a new script file.  Say .xsetwacom.sh, make it executable, and set it up to auto-start.

----------


## martinjochimsen

> Hi martin,
> 
> Good, the .xinitrc backup is what you need.  It should work, just put the xsetwacom commands in a new file.


So the xsetwacom commands would be...?
The commands from my .xinitrc?



```
xsetwacom set touch bottomy "3905"
xsetwacom set touch bottomx "3983"
xsetwacom set touch topy "208"
xsetwacom set touch topx "174"
xsetwacom set stylus TPCButton "on"
xsetwacom set stylus Button3 "Button 2"
xsetwacom set stylus Button2 "Button 3"
xsetwacom set stylus Button1 "Button 1"
xsetwacom set eraser bottomy "16452"
xsetwacom set eraser bottomx "26286"
xsetwacom set eraser topy "2"
xsetwacom set eraser topx "36"
xsetwacom set stylus bottomy "16452"
xsetwacom set stylus bottomx "26286"
xsetwacom set stylus topy "2"
xsetwacom set stylus topx "36"
xsetwacom set eraser Button1 "Button 1"
xsetwacom set stylus Suppress "2"
xsetwacom set stylus RawSample "4"
xsetwacom set stylus ClickForce "6"
xsetwacom set stylus PressCurve "0 0 100 100"
# run the primary system script
#. /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
```



```
Call it .xsetwacom.sh or something and set it up to autostart.
```

So basically I just change the name .xinitrc to .xsetwacom.sh and make it executable and set it up to autostart?
Maybe I'm missing a BIG point here, but how can that work when I haven't installed wacom in the first place?

I have attached my Xorg.0.log.

Sorry for all the confusion, but I feel like I'm starting all over again!!!  :Smile: 

Martin

----------


## Favux

Hey Martin,

That log was helpful.  You're right it's evdev that has your tablet not xf86-input-wacom.  So check in Synaptic Package Manager that xserver-xorg-input-wacom is installed.  And let's look at in a terminal:


```
lsmod | grep [Ww]acom
```

and see if the wacom.ko is auto-loading.

For the xsetwacom script you don't need the last two lines so you'd start with:


```
xsetwacom set touch bottomy "3905"
xsetwacom set touch bottomx "3983"
xsetwacom set touch topy "208"
xsetwacom set touch topx "174"
xsetwacom set stylus TPCButton "on"
xsetwacom set stylus Button3 "Button 2"
xsetwacom set stylus Button2 "Button 3"
xsetwacom set stylus Button1 "Button 1"
xsetwacom set eraser bottomy "16452"
xsetwacom set eraser bottomx "26286"
xsetwacom set eraser topy "2"
xsetwacom set eraser topx "36"
xsetwacom set stylus bottomy "16452"
xsetwacom set stylus bottomx "26286"
xsetwacom set stylus topy "2"
xsetwacom set stylus topx "36"
xsetwacom set eraser Button1 "Button 1"
xsetwacom set stylus Suppress "2"
xsetwacom set stylus RawSample "4"
xsetwacom set stylus ClickForce "6"
xsetwacom set stylus PressCurve "0 0 100 100"
```

----------


## martinjochimsen

> Hey Martin,
> 
> That log was helpful.  You're right it's evdev that has your tablet not xf86-input-wacom.  So check in Synaptic Package Manager that xserver-xorg-input-wacom is installed.  And let's look at in a terminal:
> 
> 
> ```
> lsmod | grep [Ww]acom
> ```
> 
> and see if the wacom.ko is auto-loading.


Yep. I have xserver-xorg-input-wacom installed



```
martin@martin-laptop:~$ lsmod | grep [Ww]acom
wacom                  21855  0
```

----------


## Favux

Alright, then maybe for some reason the 10-wacom.conf in xorg.conf.d didn't get installed.  Use Section 2 c) in the HOW TO to make sure it's there and has the correct contents.

----------


## martinjochimsen

Okay so I just checked my xorg.conf....and I don't have one!  :Smile: 
My 10-wacom.conf in xorg.conf.d looks like this



```
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom class"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom serial class"
	MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
	Driver "wacom"
	Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection

# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
	MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection
```

About the content I'm not so sure what and how to check if it's correct.



```
martin@martin-laptop:~$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom ISDv4 93 eraser                   	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom ISDv4 93                          	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom ISDv4 93                          	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=17	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ EVTouch TouchScreen                     	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ CNF7060                                 	id=10	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=15	[slave  keyboard (3)]
```



```
martin@martin-laptop:~$ xsetwacom list
Wacom ISDv4 93 eraser ERASER    
Wacom ISDv4 93   STYLUS    
Wacom ISDv4 93   TOUCH
```

----------


## Favux

Hmmm.  I think I need some inspiration here.  It looks like it should be working.  But no stylus or touch?  Why is evdev grabbing it if your 10-wacom.conf has the usb snippet/section (the first one).

It does say you have an EVTouch TouchScreen.  Check Synaptic and if you have the evtouch driver installed remove it.  From the log:


```
Unable to query/initialize EVTouch hardware.
[dix] couldn't enable device 14
(EE) Couldn't init device "Wacom ISDv4 93"
(II) UnloadModule: "evtouch"
```

Let's look at dmesg:


```
dmesg | grep [Ww]acom
```

----------


## martinjochimsen

Oh, I DO have stylus and touch and touch is working very well. The only thing is that touch needs calibration, so I can use the virtual keyboard. But I don't have wacomcpl, so I didn't know how to calibrate touch.
In fact touch works  so well, that I actually can use my HP tablet....as a tablet!!!

 :Smile:

----------


## martinjochimsen

xserver-xorg-input-evtouch has now left my laptop!

and



```
martin@martin-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep [Ww]acom
[   11.544622] input: Wacom ISDv4 93 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.0/input/input7
[   11.547844] input: Wacom ISDv4 93 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.5/usb7/7-2/7-2:1.1/input/input8
[   11.547921] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
[   11.547925] wacom: v1.52:USB Wacom tablet driver
```

----------


## Favux

OK, let's look at your Xorg.0.log now along with xinput --list.  If you've rebooted.

Well then since things are showing up on xsetwacom list let's try to modify the xsetwacom script.  Not clear how since touch and stylus seem to have the same device name.  That shouldn't happen.  I think it should be "Wacom ISDv4 93 touch".  You need to change touch to "Wacom ISDv4 93" with the quotes in the command.  But you can use ID #.  So lets guess stylus is 12 and touch 13.  Then it would be instead of:


```
xsetwacom set touch bottomy "3905"
```

like


```
xsetwacom set "Wacom ISDv4 93 touch" bottomy "3905"
or
xsetwacom set 13 bottomy "3905"
```

And you'd change each command.

Or we could just make an xorg.conf and add the old sections with minor modifications and everything should work.

----------


## raderack

I shouldnt have upgrade to new version...
there is no install instruction for the new ubuntu...
and the wacom-tools dont exist in that version
so what to do?

----------


## Favux

Geez raderack, and we just got your Bamboo working in Karmic!  So you upgraded to Lucid?  Do you have a copy of your old wacomcpl's .xinitrc file?

----------


## raderack

upgraded to 10.04 lts
the tutorial of the first page went well,until i got to the


```
sudo cp ./src/2.6.30/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
cp: impossível obter estado de `./src/2.6.30/wacom.ko': Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
```

it said unable to find the 2.6.30/wacom.ko in the src diretory

but when i do


```
miguel@miguel-desktop:~/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1$ modinfo -n wacom
/lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
```

and when i try to install wacom-tools


```
sudo apt-get install wacom-tools
Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
Construindo árvore de dependências       
Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
O pacote wacom-tools não está disponível, mas é referenciado por outro pacote.
Isto pode significar que o pacote está faltando, ficou obsoleto ou
está disponível somente a partir de outra fonte
No entanto, os pacotes a seguir o substituem:
  xserver-xorg-input-wacom
E: O pacote wacom-tools não tem candidato para instalação
```

the package wacom-tools is not available but it is referenced to another package..the: xserver-xorg-input-wacom (what is already installed,but my tablet isnt working..again)..so i tried to do the tutorial again..but got stuck in the cp part...

----------


## Favux

Hi raderack,

You should read Lucid Lynx (10.4) near the top of the HOW TO.  Things have changed.  Wacomcpl does not yet work with xf86-input-wacom.  And linuxwacom's X driver doesn't work with the Xserver 1.7 in Lucid.

So you need to make your own xsetwacom command script file manually instead of using wacomcpl and it's .xinitrc.  I've been talking to Martin about it the last couple pages.

----------


## raderack

Ok,so that for a newbie in ubuntu is kinda a really hard work..
maybe the conf file for my previous kernel is still heare,and i can use it in that new ubuntu version? how i do that?

----------


## Favux

> Ok,so that for a newbie in ubuntu is kinda a really hard work


I agree that setting up a tablet is a little harder than it should be.  But that's because the tablet makers don't have as much incentive to support their tablets in linux as they do in Windows.

If you upgraded rather than did a clean install it should be there.  It is a hidden file called .xinitrc in your home directory.  So in Nautilus/Places make sure in View that Show Hidden Files is checked so you can see it.

----------


## raderack

No lucky


```
miguel@miguel-desktop:~$ sudo updatedb
[sudo] password for miguel: 
miguel@miguel-desktop:~$ locate .xinitrc
```

and that was supposed to locate the file
an ls -la in my home dir,dint reveal any .xinitrc too..

----------


## Favux

Darn.  Sounds like you did a clean install.  OK, I'll try to assemble what's close to a Bamboo .xinitrc file for you.  I'll post it here rather than a new post so keep an eye on this post.

Alright, here's Shatterblast's .xinitrc, and he has a Bamboo:


```
xsetwacom set pad AbsWDn "core key  CTRL  SHIFT s"
xsetwacom set pad AbsWUp "core key  CTRL  SHIFT s"
xsetwacom set pad Button4 "core key  NumpadMinus "
xsetwacom set pad Button3 "core key  NumpadPlus "
xsetwacom set pad Button2 "core key  F12 "
xsetwacom set pad Button1 "CORE KEY  Esc"
xsetwacom set stylus Suppress "15"
xsetwacom set stylus RawSample "15"
xsetwacom set stylus ClickForce "5"
xsetwacom set stylus PressCurve "0 0 100 100"
xsetwacom set stylus Accel "1"
xsetwacom set stylus SpeedLevel "4"
xsetwacom set stylus TPCButton "off"
xsetwacom set stylus mode "Relative"
xsetwacom set stylus Button3 "Button 3"
xsetwacom set stylus Button2 "Button 2"
xsetwacom set stylus Button1 "Button 1"
xsetwacom set eraser Suppress "15"
xsetwacom set eraser RawSample "15"
xsetwacom set eraser ClickForce "5"
xsetwacom set eraser PressCurve "0 0 100 100"
xsetwacom set eraser Accel "1"
xsetwacom set eraser SpeedLevel "4"
xsetwacom set eraser mode "Relative"
xsetwacom set eraser Button1 "Button 1"
xsetwacom set cursor Accel "1"
xsetwacom set cursor SpeedLevel "4"
```

and here are some alternate settings:


```
xsetwacom set stylus Suppress "2"
xsetwacom set stylus RawSample "4"
xsetwacom set stylus ClickForce "6"
xsetwacom set stylus PressCurve "0 10 90 100"
xsetwacom set stylus TPCButton "on"
xsetwacom set stylus Button3 "Button 3"
xsetwacom set stylus Button2 "Button 3"
xsetwacom set stylus Button1 "Button 1"
```

For xsetwacom commands see the LWP's HOWTO.

So make a script file and call it say .xsetwacom.sh, make it executable put it in your home directory and enable it to autostart.

----------


## raderack

the funny is the gimp found an virtual core XTEST pointer but it didnt work for my tablet..
ok so used gedit created,made the sh file executable under nautilus,but how to put it to autostart?
when i run it in terminal this is what happens.


```
miguel@miguel-desktop:~$ ./.xsetwacom.sh
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'pad'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'pad'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'pad'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'pad'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'pad'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'pad'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'stylus'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'stylus'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'stylus'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'stylus'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'stylus'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'stylus'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'stylus'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'stylus'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'stylus'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'stylus'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'stylus'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'eraser'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'eraser'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'eraser'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'eraser'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'eraser'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'eraser'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'eraser'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'eraser'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'cursor'
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device 'cursor'
```

so that means that my compile of linuxwacom didnt run whitout erros...

----------


## bcw

Hello,

I followed the instructions in the first entry.  I have tried the '10-wacom.fdi', the udev rules, the replacement xf86-input-wacom install, and the xorg.conf tricks.  I always get this:


```
bret@aphrodite:~$ xsetwacom list
Serial Wacom Tablet eraser ERASER    
Serial Wacom Tablet STYLUS    
bret@aphrodite:~$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech Optical USB Mouse              	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse              	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Serial Wacom Tablet eraser              	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Serial Wacom Tablet                     	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Fujitsu FUJ02E3                         	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Fujitsu FUJ02B1                         	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=10	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=12	[slave  keyboard (3)]
```

The stylus works fine, but I can't use xsetwacom to rotate the digitiser with the display.  It has worked fine with Hardy 8.04 and currently with Gentoo.  However, only Lucid has got the sound working on this machine, so I want to use it.

Can you suggest what I can try?  This is a slate PC with a serial Wacom digitiser, usually set as /dev/ttyS0 via setserial.  I tried that too - no difference.

Thanks in advance,
bcw

----------


## Favux

Hi bcw,

From xinput list we see:

stylus = "Serial Wacom Tablet" or 15

eraser = "Serial Wacom Tablet eraser" or 14

In the rotation script you are using substitute for stylus, in the xsetwacom commands that are rotating it, the long device name with the quotes or the number.  Do the same for the eraser lines.

If you don't have a script see the Rotation HOW TO.

----------


## oberonking

> Hi oberonking,
> 
> Your post of "udev.txt" using "udevadm info --export-db > $HOME/udev.txt" didn't actually attach to your post.  Could you do that again?


mm.... it exceeded the size and I don't see it, sorry. here it comes again.

----------


## raderack

ok,so i put the script to run at the begin of session using system->preferency->Application Session and put the .sh file..
still nothing...

----------


## Favux

Hi raderack,

That's because they changed the device names.  You are almost there.  We have to learn the new device names and substitute them into the xsetwacom commands replacing stylus, eraser, and pad with them.  So in a terminal let's look at the output of:


```
xinput --list
```


Hi oberonking,

OK, let me look at it.

----------


## bcw

> From xinput list we see:
> 
> stylus = "Serial Wacom Tablet" or 15
> 
> eraser = "Serial Wacom Tablet eraser" or 14
> 
> In the rotation script you are using substitute for stylus, in the xsetwacom commands that are rotating it, the long device name with the quotes or the number.  Do the same for the eraser lines.


Oh, lovely.  That works.

I notice now another change in behaviour - pressing the "right" or "middle" buttons on the stylus without touching the stylus to the screen acts immediately, whereas before I had to touch the screen to register the "click".  Do you have any knowledge of this problem?

Thanks,
bcw

----------


## raderack

so heare is the output


```
miguel@miguel-desktop:~$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600            	id=9	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse                  	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Microsoft LifeCam                       	id=11	[slave  keyboard (3)]
miguel@miguel-desktop:~$
```

that Virtual core XTEST pointer appear in the gimp where was the wacom tablet,in input devices..so thats the new name?

----------


## Favux

Hi bcw,




> I notice now another change in behaviour - pressing the "right" or "middle" buttons on the stylus without touching the stylus to the screen acts immediately, whereas before I had to touch the screen to register the "click". Do you have any knowledge of this problem?


Yes, you are in "hover" mode.  The wacomcpl had an option for that.  Not sure I remember what the xsetwacom equivalent was.  The xsetwacom commands are at the LWP's HOWTO.  You could try in a terminal:


```
xsetwacom set "Serial Wacom Tablet" TPCButton "on"
```

The change should be immediate.


Hi raderack,

Well Xtest isn't it, I don't think.  The names should be similar to BCW's in his xinput list posted above.  Is your tablet plugged in?  If so does it work at all?  It should work without the script, that's to help you fine tune it.

----------


## raderack

the tablet is plugged in the usb yes..the light of the bamboo tablet is on..but when i move the pen on the tablet the pointer in the screen dont move it..
so i compiled the linuxwacom-0.8.6-1 wrong?

----------


## Favux

That's what it is looking like.  Or you didn't copy the wacom.ko into place.  But remember for your original model of Bamboo you don't have to compile anything.  The default setup in Lucid should have your Bamboo working out of the box.  So you probably broke something with the compile.

----------


## raderack

the compile went well,the unique thing that failed is the copy command


```
sudo cp ./src/2.6.30/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
cp: impossível obter estado de `./src/2.6.30/wacom.ko': Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
```

----------


## Favux

That I don't understand.  The cp command looks correct.  Did you check in ./src/2.6.30/wacom.ko that a wacom.ko was compiled (present)?

By the way you didn't do 'sudo make install' did you?

----------


## raderack

> That I don't understand.  The cp command looks correct.  Did you check in ./src/2.6.30/wacom.ko that a wacom.ko was compiled (present)?
> 
> By the way you didn't do 'sudo make install' did you?


yes i made an sudo make install..

----------


## raderack

and that tutorial need to be updated..



```
miguel@miguel-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
Construindo árvore de dependências       
Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
linux-headers-generic já é a versão mais nova.
Os seguintes pacotes foram automaticamente instalados e não são mais requeridos:
  python-matplotlib kakasi-dic python-matplotlib-data kakasi ttf-lyx blt
  python-tk python-tz python-sqlalchemy python-pysqlite2 python-dateutil
  python-pyparsing
Use 'apt-get autoremove' para removê-los.
0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
```

there is no src diretory..heare
the linux headers appears in


```
/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic
```

----------


## Favux

Ok, that's probably why things are broke.  Linuxwacom does not work with the Xserver 1.7 Lucid has.  The wacom X driver that works with 1.7 is Xorg's new xf86-input-wacom which is now the xserver-xorg-input-wacom package available in Synaptics.

Not sure what your last post means.  The src directory is in the unpacked linuxwacom tar that you downloaded.

----------


## raderack

> Ok, that's probably why things are broke.  Linuxwacom does not work with the Xserver 1.7 Lucid has.  The wacom X driver that works with 1.7 is Xorg's new xf86-input-wacom which is now the xserver-xorg-input-wacom package available in Synaptics.
> 
> Not sure what your last post means.  The src directory is in the unpacked linuxwacom tar that you downloaded.


ok found it,now what i do i move the .ko file to where the kernel headers are?


```
miguel@miguel-desktop:~$ cd linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/
miguel@miguel-desktop:~/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1$ ls
acinclude.m4    ChangeLog      configure     libtool      missing         src
aclocal.m4      config.guess   configure.in  ltmain.sh    mkxincludes
AUTHORS         config.log     depcomp       Makefile     mkxincludes.in
autom4te.cache  config.status  GPL           Makefile.am  prebuilt
bootstrap       config.sub     install-sh    Makefile.in  README
miguel@miguel-desktop:~/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1$ cd src
miguel@miguel-desktop:~/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src$ ls
2.4           2.6.11  2.6.16  2.6.24  2.6.8     Makefile.am  wacom.4x.gz
2.4.22        2.6.13  2.6.18  2.6.26  2.6.9     Makefile.in  wacomxi
2.4.30x86-64  2.6.14  2.6.19  2.6.27  include   util         xdrv
2.6.10        2.6.15  2.6.22  2.6.30  Makefile  wacom.4x
miguel@miguel-desktop:~/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src$
```

and yeah the compile didnt get generate the wacom.ko in the ./src/2.6.30/
so i have to wait a new version of tutorial?

----------


## Favux

Hi raderack,

You are missing the point.  The only part of linuxwacom you can use is the kernel driver/module wacom.ko.  The X driver part for Wacom is now the xf86-input-wacom.  It is the only X driver for Wacom that works with Xserver 1.7.  You can clone the latest one from the git repository or download the 0.10.6 tar and compile it.

Since you didn't succesfully compile a wacom.ko your system probably has the default wacom.ko that comes with Lucid.  If you actually ran 'sudo make install' successfully then you overwrote the working xf86-input-wacom wacom_drv.so with the non-working linuxwacom X driver wacom_drv.so.

----------


## raderack

so how i get the working xf86-input-wacom that come with lucid back?..since the one i compiled isnt working..

----------


## Favux

I don't know for sure.  The old way won't work.  You can try changing directory into the unpacked linuxwacom tar you used. Then change directory into the "prebuilt" folder. Then:


```
sudo ./uninstall
```

Make a backup of your current wacom.ko in case this will remove it.

If it works then use Synaptic Package Manager or apt-get to reinstall 'xserver-xorg-input-wacom', which in Lucid is the xf86-input-wacom.

----------


## Ayuthia

> mm.... it exceeded the size and I don't see it, sorry. here it comes again.


Thanks for the information.  Before we try fixing the kernel module, let's see if we just need to patch the wacom driver to see your device.  Please try the following:


```
cd
sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-wacom
wget http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/packages/wacom/waltop/xf86-input-wacom-0.10.5.tar.bz2
tar -xvjf xf86-input-wacom-0.10.5.tar.bz2
cd xf86-input-wacom-0.10.5
./configure --prefix=/usr
make
sudo make install
```

I found this link that showed that the driver was not recognizing the device so I have patched the driver similar to what the person suggested.  The same change is usually done for the N-trig devices which I think was what Favux was suggesting to me.

Please give this a try and use the wacom xorg setting.

----------


## raderack

> I don't know for sure.  The old way won't work.  You can try changing directory into the unpacked linuxwacom tar you used. Then change directory into the "prebuilt" folder. Then:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo ./uninstall
> ```
> 
> Make a backup of your current wacom.ko in case this will remove it.
> 
> If it works then use Synaptic Package Manager or apt-get to reinstall 'xserver-xorg-input-wacom', which in Lucid is the xf86-input-wacom.


ok doing that


```
miguel@miguel-desktop:~$ cd linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/
miguel@miguel-desktop:~/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1$ cd prebuilt/
miguel@miguel-desktop:~/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/prebuilt$ ls
32  64  install  uninstall  wacom.4x.gz
miguel@miguel-desktop:~/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/prebuilt$ sudo ./uninstall
[sudo] password for miguel: 
Please remove linuxwacom package if your system has an existing one
Removing Wacom X driver related utility programs....
Wacom X driver related utility programs have been removed
```

then reinstaling the wacom xorg in the synapatic,then restarting..please work...sniff

and..nothing....

----------


## martinjochimsen

> OK, let's look at your Xorg.0.log now along with xinput --list.  If you've rebooted.
> 
> Well then since things are showing up on xsetwacom list let's try to modify the xsetwacom script.  Not clear how since touch and stylus seem to have the same device name.  That shouldn't happen.  I think it should be "Wacom ISDv4 93 touch".  You need to change touch to "Wacom ISDv4 93" with the quotes in the command.  But you can use ID #.  So lets guess stylus is 12 and touch 13.  Then it would be instead of:
> 
> 
> ```
> xsetwacom set touch bottomy "3905"
> ```
> 
> ...


I have an old xorg.conf which have been working perfect with this laptop.
Can I use that? And where should I put it?



```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
# Removed HAL comments to enable single key key bindings.
# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
#Section "InputDevice"
#	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
#	Driver		"mouse"
#	Option		"CorePointer"
#EndSection
# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
#Section "InputDevice"
#	Identifier	"Synaptics Pad"
#	Driver		"synaptics"
#	Option		"SendCoreEvents"  "true"
#	Option		"Device"	"/dev/psaux"
#	Option		"Protocol"	"auto-dev"
#	Option		"HorizEdgeScroll"  "0"
#EndSection
#Section "Module"
#	Load		"wacom"
#EndSection
#Section "Module"
#	Load	"glx"
#EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Virtual	2640 1568
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load	"glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"dk"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
	Option		"Type"		"stylus"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
	Option		"Button2"	"3"  # make side-switch a right button
	Option		"TopX"		"225"
	Option		"TopY"		"225"
	Option		"BottomX"	"26300"
	Option		"BottomY"	"16375"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"eraser"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse"
	Option		"Type"		"eraser"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"touch"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.5-usb-0:2:1.1-event-"
	Option		"Type"		"touch"
	Option		"USB"		"on"
	Option		"TopX"		"200"
	Option		"TopY"		"225"
	Option		"BottomX"	"4000"
	Option		"BottomY"	"3875"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen 		"Default Screen"
	Inputdevice	"stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
	Inputdevice	"eraser"	"SendCoreEvents"
	Inputdevice	"touch"		"SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver	"fglrx"
EndSection
```

----------


## Favux

Hi Martin,

Sure with a little modification.  It should be in the same place as always.  So we want to look at your current working Lucid xorg.conf.  Should be at "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

----------


## Favux

Sorry raderack,

Missed your edit.  Did you make sure that the wacom.ko is at your "/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko" directory?  Check if it is auto-loading:


```
lsmod | grep [Ww]acom
```

You did reboot, correct?

----------


## martinjochimsen

> Hi Martin,
> 
> Sure with a little modification.  It should be in the same place as always.  So we want to look at your current working Lucid xorg.conf.  Should be at "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"


This is my current xorg.conf:



```
Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	DefaultDepth	24
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load	"glx"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Default Device"
	Driver	"fglrx"
EndSection
```

----------


## raderack

> Sorry raderack,
> 
> Missed your edit.  Did you make sure that the wacom.ko is at your "/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko" directory?  Check if it is auto-loading:
> 
> 
> ```
> lsmod | grep [Ww]acom
> ```
> 
> You did reboot, correct?


yeah,it is loading


```
miguel@miguel-desktop:~$ lsmod | grep [Ww]acom
wacom                  25044  0 
miguel@miguel-desktop:~$
```

yeah i did reboot once..
nothing

----------


## Favux

Hi Martin,

OK, first pass attached to post.  Check it over, and as always back up your xorg.conf and be prepared to restore it from the command line if we break X.


Hi raderack,

Can you give me the model # of your Bamboo.  Just in case we're setting up the wrong model.  Otherwise I'm stumped.


Edit:  Oops sorry I forgot to attach it.  Phone call distracted me.

----------


## raderack

> Hi Martin,
> 
> OK, first pass attached to post.  Check it over, and as always back up your xorg.conf and be prepared to restore it from the command line if we break X.
> 
> 
> Hi raderack,
> 
> Can you give me the model # of your Bamboo.  Just in case we're setting up the wrong model.  Otherwise I'm stumped.
> 
> ...


bamboo pen
http://www.wacom.com/bamboo/bamboo_pen.php

----------


## martinjochimsen

Hi Favux

I replaced the Lucid xorg.conf with the one you sent me, but it has no effect on the touch-calibration - X still works fine!  :Smile: 
Stylus calibration is still perfect, but touch is more than 1 cm off in every corner.

----------


## bcw

> Hi bcw,
> 
> 
> Yes, you are in "hover" mode.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> You could try in a terminal:
> 
> ...


"off" worked.  Thanks again.

bcw

----------


## Favux

Hi raderack,

Ah hah!  Mystery solved.  You do have one of the brand new Bamboos.  You have the Bamboo Pen, model number CTL460 with Product ID = 0xd4.  It has only the stylus, with two buttons on the stylus, no eraser or pad buttons.

OK, the default X driver in Lucid, xf86-input-wacom 0.10.5, should be good enough to get your pen/stylus working, I think.

But it looks like you were right and the default wacom.ko in Lucid doesn't support the new Bamboos.  My guess is it is the 0.8.4-4 wacom.ko.  I'll see if I can find out.

So you need to compile a linuxwacom version 0.8.5-10 or newer.  Currently available are 0.8.5-12 and 0.8.6-1.  I'd use 0.8.6-1 like you were.  But remember it's just to get the wacom.ko!  Do not do "sudo make install"!  Hopefully things are straighted out on your system and all you need is the newer wacom.ko.


Hi Martin,

Great!  It worked and didn't break anything.  Since stylus is perfectly calibrated I'm wondering about a bug in xf86-input-wacom regarding single finger touch.  I know there's been a lot of changes with touch.


Hi bcw,

Outstanding!  There you go.

----------


## raderack

i already have the dir of linuxwacom 0.8.6-1
so all i do,is type a make in the terminal
and then what is the copy command that i should do?
but if i remember right the compile heare didnt go right,i got errors,and couldt make a wacom.ko...(and i follow the tutorial)...
so what to do?

----------


## Favux

Start the compile over and let me know where the errors occur and what the are.  Stop when you hit errors.  I'm guessing you didn't copy all of the libraries/dependencies in step 2).  Read the steps through a few times so you have them straight.  Remember, no "sudo make install"!  The compiled wacom.ko should then be in /src/2.6.30/wacom.ko.

----------


## raderack

yeah i got all the requirements for compiling to karmic...(but im not using karmic,need updated instructions to the new lts ubuntu)


```
miguel@miguel-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev
[sudo] password for miguel: 
Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
Construindo árvore de dependências       
Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
build-essential já é a versão mais nova.
libx11-dev já é a versão mais nova.
libxi-dev já é a versão mais nova.
x11proto-input-dev já é a versão mais nova.
xserver-xorg-dev já é a versão mais nova.
tk8.4-dev já é a versão mais nova.
tcl8.4-dev já é a versão mais nova.
libncurses5-dev já é a versão mais nova.
Os seguintes pacotes foram automaticamente instalados e não são mais requeridos:
  python-matplotlib kakasi-dic python-matplotlib-data kakasi ttf-lyx blt
  python-tk python-tz python-sqlalchemy python-pysqlite2 python-dateutil
  python-pyparsing
Use 'apt-get autoremove' para removê-los.
0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
miguel@miguel-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install libhal-dev
Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
Construindo árvore de dependências       
Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
libhal-dev já é a versão mais nova.
Os seguintes pacotes foram automaticamente instalados e não são mais requeridos:
  python-matplotlib kakasi-dic python-matplotlib-data kakasi ttf-lyx blt
  python-tk python-tz python-sqlalchemy python-pysqlite2 python-dateutil
  python-pyparsing
Use 'apt-get autoremove' para removê-los.
0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
miguel@miguel-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
Construindo árvore de dependências       
Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
linux-headers-generic já é a versão mais nova.
Os seguintes pacotes foram automaticamente instalados e não são mais requeridos:
  python-matplotlib kakasi-dic python-matplotlib-data kakasi ttf-lyx blt
  python-tk python-tz python-sqlalchemy python-pysqlite2 python-dateutil
  python-pyparsing
Use 'apt-get autoremove' para removê-los.
0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
miguel@miguel-desktop:~$
```

and when i do make,this is what happens


```
miguel@miguel-desktop:~/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1$ make
Making all in src
make[1]: Entrando no diretório `/home/miguel/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src'
Making all in .
make[2]: Entrando no diretório `/home/miguel/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src'
make[2]: Nada a ser feito para `all-am'.
make[2]: Saindo do diretório `/home/miguel/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src'
Making all in wacomxi
make[2]: Entrando no diretório `/home/miguel/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src/wacomxi'
make[2]: Nada a ser feito para `all'.
make[2]: Saindo do diretório `/home/miguel/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src/wacomxi'
Making all in util
make[2]: Entrando no diretório `/home/miguel/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src/util'
make[2]: Nada a ser feito para `all'.
make[2]: Saindo do diretório `/home/miguel/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src/util'
Making all in xdrv
make[2]: Entrando no diretório `/home/miguel/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src/xdrv'
gcc -MM -g -O2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -D__amd64__ -I/usr/include/tcl8.4  -I../include -I/usr/include/xorg   ./xf86Wacom.c ./wcmSerial.c ./wcmUSB.c ./wcmISDV4.c ./wcmXCommand.c ./wcmCommon.c ./wcmCompat.c ./wcmConfig.c ./wcmFilter.c ./wcmTilt2Rotation.c ./wcmTouchFilter.c ./wcmValidateDevice.c ./wcmMapping.c > .depend
make[2]: Saindo do diretório `/home/miguel/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src/xdrv'
make[2]: Entrando no diretório `/home/miguel/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src/xdrv'
gcc -g -O2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -D__amd64__ -I/usr/include/tcl8.4  -fPIC -pipe -std=c99 \
		-pedantic -Wall -Wpointer-arith -fno-merge-constants \
		-fno-stack-protector -I. -I../include -I/usr/include/xorg   \
		-D_XSERVER64 -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/xorg -I/usr/include/pixman-1   \
		-o xf86Wacom.o -c ./xf86Wacom.c
In file included from ./xf86Wacom.h:27,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.c:87:
/usr/include/xorg/xorg-server.h:183:1: warning: "XFree86LOADER" redefined
In file included from ./xf86Wacom.h:25,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.c:87:
./../include/xdrv-config.h:12:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from ./xf86Wacom.h:176,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.c:87:
./xf86WacomDefs.h:135:1: warning: "MAX_BUTTONS" redefined
In file included from /usr/include/xorg/xf86str.h:38,
                 from /usr/include/xorg/xf86.h:46,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.h:85,
                 from ./xf86Wacom.c:87:
/usr/include/xorg/input.h:80:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
./xf86Wacom.c: In function ‘xf86WcmRegisterX11Devices’:
./xf86Wacom.c:393: warning: passing argument 3 of ‘InitButtonClassDeviceStruct’ from incompatible pointer type
/usr/include/xorg/input.h:290: note: expected ‘Atom *’ but argument is of type ‘CARD8 *’
./xf86Wacom.c:393: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitButtonClassDeviceStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:433: warning: passing argument 3 of ‘InitValuatorClassDeviceStruct’ makes pointer from integer without a cast
/usr/include/xorg/input.h:296: note: expected ‘Atom *’ but argument is of type ‘int’
./xf86Wacom.c:433: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorClassDeviceStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:475: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘InitKeyClassDeviceStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:483: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘InitKbdFeedbackClassDeviceStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:514: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:519: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:520: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:528: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:529: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:535: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:536: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:544: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:549: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
./xf86Wacom.c:553: error: too few arguments to function ‘InitValuatorAxisStruct’
make[2]: ** [xf86Wacom.o] Erro 1
make[2]: Saindo do diretório `/home/miguel/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src/xdrv'
make[1]: ** [all-recursive] Erro 1
make[1]: Saindo do diretório `/home/miguel/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1/src'
make: ** [all-recursive] Erro 1
miguel@miguel-desktop:~/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1$
```

----------


## Favux

```
cd ./Desktop
wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/linuxwacom/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1.tar.bz2
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev
sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
tar xjvf linuxwacom-0.8.6-1.tar.bz2
cd linuxwacom-0.8.6-1
./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
make
sudo cp ./src/2.6.30/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
sudo depmod -a
```

You don't need libhal-dev in Lucid because it doesn't have HAL.  Remove it.  What do you see when you do configure?

----------


## raderack

when i do the configure i got this:


```
miguel@miguel-desktop:~/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1$ ./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p
checking for gawk... gawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking for gcc... gcc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking for gawk... (cached) gawk
checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep
checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E
checking for ld used by gcc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking dlfcn.h usability... yes
checking dlfcn.h presence... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking for g++... g++
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes
checking dependency style of g++... gcc3
checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... g++ -E
checking for g77... no
checking for xlf... no
checking for f77... no
checking for frt... no
checking for pgf77... no
checking for cf77... no
checking for fort77... no
checking for fl32... no
checking for af77... no
checking for xlf90... no
checking for f90... no
checking for pgf90... no
checking for pghpf... no
checking for epcf90... no
checking for gfortran... no
checking for g95... no
checking for xlf95... no
checking for f95... no
checking for fort... no
checking for ifort... no
checking for ifc... no
checking for efc... no
checking for pgf95... no
checking for lf95... no
checking for ftn... no
checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... no
checking whether  accepts -g... no
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from gcc object... ok
checking for objdir... .libs
checking for ar... ar
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for strip... strip
checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if gcc static flag -static works... yes
checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the gcc linker (/usr/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... yes
configure: creating libtool
appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool
checking for ld used by g++... /usr/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes
checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes
checking for g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if g++ static flag -static works... yes
checking if g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so
(cached) (cached) checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool
checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for HAL... no
checking for arch type... x86_64-linux-gnu
checking for kernel type... Linux
checking for linux-based kernel... yes
checking for kernel source/headers... /lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/build
checking kernel version... 2.6.32-21-generic
checking for kernel module support... yes
checking for Xlib... yes
checking for XSERVER... yes
checking for xserver libc-wrapper header-files... no
checking if scaling tablet to screen size is needed... no
checking if Xorg server is version 1.4 or later... yes
checking if Xorg is 7.3 or earlier... no
checking if Xorg server is version 1.5.2 or later... yes
checking if Xorg server is version 1.6 or later... yes
checking if Xorg SDK defined IsXExtensionPointer... yes
checking if Xorg SDK defines dixScreenOrigins... yes
checking XInput extension version... >= 2.0
checking for lib xf86config... checking for X... libraries , headers 
checking for gethostbyname... yes
checking for connect... yes
checking for remove... yes
checking for shmat... yes
checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes
checking for tclsh... /usr/bin/tclsh
checking for tcl version... 8.4
checking for tcl header files... found, /usr/include/tcl8.4
checking for tk header files... found, /usr/include/tcl8.4
checking ncurses.h usability... yes
checking ncurses.h presence... yes
checking for ncurses.h... yes
checking if libwacomcfg should/can be built... yes
checking if libwacomxi should/can be built... yes
checking if wacdump should/can be built... yes
checking if xidump should/can be built... yes
checking if xsetwacom should be built... yes
checking if wacomxrrd should be built... checking X11/extensions/Xrandr.h usability... no
checking X11/extensions/Xrandr.h presence... no
checking for X11/extensions/Xrandr.h... no
checking for Wacom X driver module path... /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input
checking for dynamic driver loading support... yes
checking if wacom_drv.{o,so} should be compiled... yes
checking if gcc accepts -fno-merge-constants... yes
checking if gcc accepts -fno-stack-protector... yes

configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
config.status: creating mkxincludes
config.status: creating src/Makefile
config.status: creating src/util/Makefile
config.status: creating src/xdrv/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.9/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.10/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.11/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.13/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.14/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.15/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.16/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.18/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.19/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.22/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.24/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.26/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.27/Makefile
config.status: creating src/2.6.30/Makefile
config.status: creating src/wacomxi/Makefile
config.status: creating src/wacomxi/wacomcpl
config.status: creating src/include/xdrv-config.h
config.status: src/include/xdrv-config.h is unchanged
config.status: creating src/include/kernel-config.h
config.status: src/include/kernel-config.h is unchanged
config.status: creating src/include/util-config.h
config.status: src/include/util-config.h is unchanged
config.status: executing depfiles commands

----------------------------------------
  BUILD ENVIRONMENT:
       architecture - x86_64-linux-gnu
       linux kernel - yes 2.6.30
  module versioning - no 
      kernel source - yes /lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/build
     XFree86 source - no 
           Xorg SDK - yes /usr/include/xorg
          XSERVER64 - yes
           dlloader - yes
               XLib - yes /usr/lib
         xf86config - no
                TCL - yes /usr/include/tcl8.4
                 TK - yes /usr/include/tcl8.4
            ncurses - yes

  BUILD OPTIONS:
            wacom.o - yes
            wacdump - yes 
             xidump - yes 
        libwacomcfg - yes
         libwacomxi - yes
          xsetwacom - yes
          wacomxrrd - no
              hid.o - no 
       wacom_drv.so - yes /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input 
        wacom_drv.o - no
  wacom*_drv quirks - IsXExtensionPointer key-events dixScreenOrigins
----------------------------------------
miguel@miguel-desktop:~/linuxwacom-0.8.6-1$
```

----------


## Favux

OK, configure looks right to me.  I don't undersand the errors in make.  I'm stumped.  Others have reported compiling for the wacom.ko succesfully.  No one has mentioned needing hid-ids.h:


```
wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git-repos/ubuntu/linux-2.6/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h
sudo cp ./hid-ids.h /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h
```

----------


## raderack

still the same errors..
argh

----------


## Favux

See if you can get linuxwacom 0.8.5-12 to compile.

----------


## raderack

same thing,same erros..

----------


## Favux

Alright, if it's a directory error, let's change the directory we are compiling in.  In the unpacked 0.8.6-1 unpacked tar try:


```
./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
cd src/2.6.30
make
sudo cp wacom.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
sudo depmod -a
sudo modprobe -r wacom
sudo modprobe wacom
```

----------


## raderack

> Alright, if it's a directory error, let's change the directory we are compiling in.  In the unpacked 0.8.6-1 unpacked tar try:
> 
> 
> ```
> ./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
> cd src/2.6.30
> make
> sudo cp wacom.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
> sudo depmod -a
> ...


favux you is my hero..it worked..
you found how to compile it for the new lts ubuntu..

----------


## Favux

Outstanding!  Nice work!




> you found how to compile it for the new lts ubuntu..


The credit belongs to munooka, I finally remembered he used the different directory trick.  I apologize.  We could have got you set up an hour or two earlier if I had remembered it then.  Looks like I have to add it to the HOW TO, since I consider that you have confirmed it is necessary.  Thank you for that.

----------


## martinjochimsen

> OK, let's look at your Xorg.0.log now along with xinput --list.  If you've rebooted.
> 
> Well then since things are showing up on xsetwacom list let's try to modify the xsetwacom script.  Not clear how since touch and stylus seem to have the same device name.  That shouldn't happen.  I think it should be "Wacom ISDv4 93 touch".  You need to change touch to "Wacom ISDv4 93" with the quotes in the command.  But you can use ID #.  So lets guess stylus is 12 and touch 13.  Then it would be instead of:
> 
> 
> ```
> xsetwacom set touch bottomy "3905"
> ```
> 
> ...


Favux, you are one DUDE!!!  :Very Happy: 

Since my old xorg.conf didn't change anything I changed back to the original xorg.conf. Instead I tried your suggestion about changing the "touch"-name in .xsetwacom. I tried the short one  first

old .xsetwacom.sh


```
xsetwacom set touch bottomy "3905"
xsetwacom set touch bottomx "3983"
xsetwacom set touch topy "208"
xsetwacom set touch topx "174"
xsetwacom set stylus TPCButton "on"
xsetwacom set stylus Button3 "Button 2"
xsetwacom set stylus Button2 "Button 3"
xsetwacom set stylus Button1 "Button 1"
xsetwacom set eraser bottomy "16452"
xsetwacom set eraser bottomx "26286"
xsetwacom set eraser topy "2"
xsetwacom set eraser topx "36"
xsetwacom set stylus bottomy "16452"
xsetwacom set stylus bottomx "26286"
xsetwacom set stylus topy "2"
xsetwacom set stylus topx "36"
xsetwacom set eraser Button1 "Button 1"
xsetwacom set stylus Suppress "2"
xsetwacom set stylus RawSample "4"
xsetwacom set stylus ClickForce "6"
xsetwacom set stylus PressCurve "0 0 100 100"
```

new .xsetwacom.sh


```
xsetwacom set 13 bottomy "3905"
xsetwacom set 13 bottomx "3983"
xsetwacom set 13 topy "208"
xsetwacom set 13 topx "174"
xsetwacom set stylus TPCButton "on"
xsetwacom set stylus Button3 "Button 2"
xsetwacom set stylus Button2 "Button 3"
xsetwacom set stylus Button1 "Button 1"
xsetwacom set eraser bottomy "16452"
xsetwacom set eraser bottomx "26286"
xsetwacom set eraser topy "2"
xsetwacom set eraser topx "36"
xsetwacom set stylus bottomy "16452"
xsetwacom set stylus bottomx "26286"
xsetwacom set stylus topy "2"
xsetwacom set stylus topx "36"
xsetwacom set eraser Button1 "Button 1"
xsetwacom set stylus Suppress "2"
xsetwacom set stylus RawSample "4"
xsetwacom set stylus ClickForce "6"
xsetwacom set stylus PressCurve "0 0 100 100"
```

and now touch is calibrated really nice!!!
I just need a little test&trail to make it even more precise.

Thanks a million!

Martin  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hey that's great Martin.  Touch calibrated!   :Smile:

----------


## ZoomQuiet

Ubuntu 9.10 with BAMBOO CTH-461

can not usage wacomcpl, snap as atta.

after install linuxwacom-0.8.6-1.tar.bz2;
BAMBOO is working, but stylus buttoms all empty,
i just want define:
- one stylus buttom is right-click
- another stylus buttom is mid-click
how to usage xsetwacom gen. these?

----------


## Favux

Hi ZoomQuiet,

You can add those to the 10-linuxwacom.fdi.  


```
<merge key="input.x11_options.Button2" type="string">3</merge>
<merge key="input.x11_options.Button3" type="string">2</merge>
```

If you use one of the two wacom.fdi's at post #384.
In new working add it:


```
        <merge key="info.product" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Button2" type="string">3</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Button3" type="string">2</merge>
          <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
```

with new-generic rc2:


```
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Button2" type="string">3</merge>
        <merge key="input.x11_options.Button3" type="string">2</merge>
	<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
```

If you want to use xsetwacom and the default Karmic wacom.fdi you need to know the "Device Names"  In a terminal enter:


```
xinput --list
```

and post the output.

----------


## ZoomQuiet

so welcome Favux,   thanx for u there!
my kernel is: 2.6.31-21-generic
install with u with new-generic rc2
so i fixed  


```
/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi
```

as:


```
diff -u Favux_new-generic_rc2_10-linuxwacom.fdi Favux_new-generic_rc2_10-linuxwacom.fdi-mid-click 
--- Favux_new-generic_rc2_10-linuxwacom.fdi	2010-05-05 14:23:20.000000000 +0800
+++ Favux_new-generic_rc2_10-linuxwacom.fdi-mid-click	2010-05-05 14:23:38.000000000 +0800
@@ -26,6 +26,9 @@
         <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
         <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
         <!-- for Bamboo Pen & Touch tablets -->
+       	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
+        <merge key="input.x11_options.Button2" type="string">3</merge>
+        <merge key="input.x11_options.Button3" type="string">2</merge>
 	<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
 	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
       </match>
@@ -93,4 +96,3 @@
     </match>
   </device>
 </deviceinfo>
```

reboot , but nothing changed;
sorry for my poor english, i'm Chinese Pythoner...



```
xinput --list
```

export is:


```
...
"stylus"	id=3	[XExtensionPointer]
	Type is TOUCHPAD
	Num_buttons is 12
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 480
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 320
		Resolution is 1
"stylus"	id=4	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is Wacom Stylus
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 9
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 12266
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9200
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 2048
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
...
```

should i fixed something for make work my BAMBOO stylus buttons ?

----------


## rikono

Hi, could somebody be kind enough to upload the latest linuxwacom  file here! sourceforge.net has recently banned my country from downloading!! everything was fine a couple of months ago when I got 0.8.5-9 !

----------


## raderack

Ok,so new kernel,and now due to my past experiences i known i have to rebuild the wakom.ko for that kernel
so i made again:


```
./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
cd src/2.6.30
make
sudo cp wacom.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
sudo depmod -a
sudo modprobe -r wacom
sudo modprobe wacom
```

That should be in the tutorial..that on every new kernel,these steps have to be made again..for the last lst ubuntu

----------


## Favux

Hi rikono,

I'm sorry to hear that.  Which country and why?

The problem is the upload limit on the forum is about 900 kb and even compressed linuxwacom is around 1.2 MB.  So you can't upload it here.


Hi ZoomQuiet,

The lines are in the wrong section.  The buttons are for stylus, 'ifo' not touch 'if1'.  So:


```
    <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
      <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Button2" type="string">3</merge>
       <merge key="input.x11_options.Button3" type="string">2</merge>
	<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">pad</append>
        <!-- for HP dv3-2250 multi-touch laptop -->
        <match key="info.udi" contains="e2">
          <merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">touch</merge>
        </match>
      </match>
    </match>
```

If you want to use xsetwacom commands I need to see your whole 'xinput --list'.  The portion you showed doesn't look correct.



> i'm Chinese Pythoner...


A Python applet to rotate HP tablet pc's:  Magick Rotation.

----------


## Favux

Hi raderack,




> That should be in the tutorial..that on every new kernel,these steps have to be made again..


It is, see step 3) Section 1:



> (Remember if you update to a newer kernel and have a usb tablet it will seem to "break". This is because the wacom.ko usb kernel driver/module you compiled won't be in the directory for kernel modules the new kernel creates. Either copy your compiled wacom.ko into the new directory (see 6) below) or if that doesn't work recompile.)


 :Wink:

----------


## rikono

to Favux :
Thank you for your concern. I'm from Iran, and I really don't know why! Opensource and Freeware programs should be available to anyone without restrictions, as I have no problems with my ubuntu updates and software center. 
I don't have any problems with the japanese version of sourceforge, but couldn't find linuxwacom there. Does anybody know of some other place it is uploaded to?

----------


## marranzano

> to Favux :
> Thank you for your concern. I'm from Iran, and I really don't know why! Opensource and Freeware programs should be available to anyone without restrictions, as I have no problems with my ubuntu updates and software center. 
> I don't have any problems with the japanese version of sourceforge, but couldn't find linuxwacom there. Does anybody know of some other place it is uploaded to?


u could try this mirror of the cvs version...
http://gitorious.org/linuxwacom/linuxwacom-mirror

or simply use a proxy... this should work:
http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-w....8.6-1.tar.bz2

----------


## rikono

Thanks, I've never used cvs before so I'm going to try it out! 
Website proxies are filtered from within the country so I don't have access to them (and tor hates my computer!).

----------


## martinjochimsen

Hi Favux

I just want to let you know and others as well, that I also found a way of making the middle button on the stylus act as right-click.

I had the same problem with "hover mode" for my middle-button as bcw had earlier (post #909). You found out that my touch' name in xsetwacom.sh should be either



```
xsetwacom set "Wacom ISDv4 93 touch" bottomy "3905"
or
xsetwacom set 13 bottomy "3905"
```

You also told me that my stylus was "12" (touch was 13 and eraser 14)

Bcw had found out that "TPCButton" should be "off" to change "hover"-mode, so I simply changed the "button-part" in my xsetwacom.sh from



```
xsetwacom set stylus TPCButton "on"
xsetwacom set stylus Button3 "Button 2"
xsetwacom set stylus Button2 "Button 3"
xsetwacom set stylus Button1 "Button 1"
```

to



```
xsetwacom set 12 TPCButton "off"
xsetwacom set 12 Button3 "Button 2"
xsetwacom set 12 Button2 "Button 3"
xsetwacom set 12 Button1 "Button 1"
```

I hope it may help others with the same problems.

Martin  :Smile:

----------


## martinjochimsen

hmmm...I was a bit to fast. 
Right-click with the middle-button only works when I use Easystrokes for gestures.
It doesn't work as an ordinary right-click on fx. a file.
Anyone?

Martin  :Smile:

----------


## ZoomQuiet

> Hi ZoomQuiet,
> 
> The lines are in the wrong section.  The buttons are for stylus, 'ifo' not touch 'if1'.  So:
> 
> 
> ```
>     <match key="input.originating_device" contains="if0">
>       <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
> 	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
> ...


thanx for Favux patience  :Wink: 
whereis the name of all elements of BAMBOO for config? so i can try to understand,how to fixed .fdi ...
try fixed as:


```
diff -u Favux_new-generic_rc2_10-linuxwacom.fdi  /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi 
--- Favux_new-generic_rc2_10-linuxwacom.fdi	2010-05-05 14:23:20.000000000 +0800
+++ /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi	2010-05-06 09:22:03.000000000 +0800
@@ -8,6 +8,8 @@
       <match key="info.product" contains="Wacom">
 	<merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">wacom</merge>
 	<merge key="input.x11_options.Type" type="string">stylus</merge>
+        <merge key="input.x11_options.Button2" type="string">3</merge>
+        <merge key="input.x11_options.Button3" type="string">2</merge>
 	<append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-wacom</append>
 	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">eraser</append>
 	<append key="wacom.types" type="strlist">cursor</append>
@@ -93,4 +95,3 @@
     </match>
   </device>
 </deviceinfo>
```

reboot ,but onthing changed ...




> If you want to use xsetwacom commands I need to see your whole 'xinput --list'.  The portion you showed doesn't look correct.


sorry, this is full export:


```
"Virtual core pointer"	id=0	[XPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"	id=1	[XKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"	id=2	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is KEYBOARD
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"stylus"	id=3	[XExtensionPointer]
	Type is TOUCHPAD
	Num_buttons is 12
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 480
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 320
		Resolution is 1
"stylus"	id=4	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is Wacom Stylus
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 9
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 12266
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9200
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 2048
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"Chicony PFU-65 USB Keyboard"	id=5	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is KEYBOARD
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Sleep Button"	id=6	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is KEYBOARD
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Video Bus"	id=7	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is KEYBOARD
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Power Button"	id=8	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is KEYBOARD
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"pad"	id=9	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is Wacom Pad
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 8
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 0
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 0
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 2048
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 71
		Resolution is 1
"eraser"	id=10	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Type is Wacom Eraser
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 9
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 12266
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 9200
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 2048
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 1023
		Resolution is 1
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"	id=11	[XExtensionPointer]
	Type is MOUSE
	Num_buttons is 5
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
"SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"	id=12	[XExtensionPointer]
	Type is TOUCHPAD
	Num_buttons is 12
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 1472
		Max_value is 5472
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 1408
		Max_value is 4448
		Resolution is 1
```

others test export, maybe usability:


```
zq4wk0laptop:~/tmp/0day/wacom> lsmod | grep wacom
wacom                  30492  0 
zq4wk0laptop:~/tmp/0day/wacom> modinfo -n wacom
/lib/modules/2.6.31-21-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
zq4wk0laptop:~/tmp/0day/wacom> xinput --list --short
"Virtual core pointer"	id=0	[XPointer]
"Virtual core keyboard"	id=1	[XKeyboard]
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"	id=2	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"touch"	id=3	[XExtensionPointer]
"stylus"	id=4	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Chicony PFU-65 USB Keyboard"	id=5	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Sleep Button"	id=6	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Video Bus"	id=7	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Power Button"	id=8	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"eraser"	id=9	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"pad"	id=10	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"	id=11	[XExtensionPointer]
"SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"	id=12	[XExtensionPointer]
zq4wk0laptop:~/tmp/0day/wacom> dmesg | grep Wacom
[   24.185517] input: Wacom Bamboo Craft Pen as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2/2-2.2/2-2.2:1.0/input/input8
[   24.199539] input: Wacom Bamboo Craft Finger as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2/2-2.2/2-2.2:1.1/input/input9
[   24.205458] wacom: v1.52-pc-0.1:USB Wacom tablet driver
zq4wk0laptop:~/tmp/0day/wacom> xsetwacom list
touch     touch
stylus     stylus
eraser     eraser
pad     pad
```

thanx for all!




> A Python applet to rotate HP tablet pc's:  Magick Rotation.


thanx for point,i'll try it  :Wink:

----------


## Favux

Hi ZoomQuiet,

That doesn't make sense, those lines should work.  I need to see your entire 10-linuxwacom.fdi at /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/.  Please post it as an attachment.

There should be only one wacom.fdi.  Make sure there aren't any others.  Also check /etc/hal/fdi/policy/.  There should not be any Wacom entries in xorg.conf in /etc/X11.

The entire xinput --list helped.  This section is wrong:


```
"stylus"	id=3	[XExtensionPointer]
	Type is TOUCHPAD
	Num_buttons is 12
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 480
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 320
		Resolution is 1
```

I think that is touch.  It looks the the synaptic.fdi (touchpad) has grabbed your touch.  This happens on some systems.  Need to look at your Xorg.0.log in /var/log/.  If so the fix is easy.  Please post it as an attachment.

----------


## ZoomQuiet

> That doesn't make sense, those lines should work.  I need to see your entire 10-linuxwacom.fdi at /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/.  Please post it as an attachment.
> 
> There should be only one wacom.fdi.  Make sure there aren't any others.  Also check /etc/hal/fdi/policy/.  There should not be any Wacom entries in xorg.conf in /etc/X11.


Yes, i feel odd too; but realy only one 10-linuxwacom.fdi


```
$ ll /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/
总计 36
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4335 2010-05-06 09:22 10-linuxwacom.fdi
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2928 2009-11-24 22:41 10-linuxwacom.fdi-0.8.5.4-35
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3558 2009-12-02 09:04 10-linuxwacom.fdi-0.8.5-4-bamboo-34
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2172 2009-11-16 14:06 10-linuxwacom.fdi-orig
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2168 2009-10-15 02:30 11-x11-synaptics.fdi
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  348 2009-10-26 18:29 11-x11-vmmouse.fdi
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  440 2009-07-13 14:54 20-libgpod-sysinfo-extended.fdi
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3066 2009-10-09 19:15 25-ntfs-3g-policy.fdi
```




> The entire xinput --list helped.  This section is wrong:
> 
> 
> ```
> "stylus"	id=3	[XExtensionPointer]
> 	Type is TOUCHPAD
> 	Num_buttons is 12
> 	Num_axes is 2
> 	Mode is Relative
> ...


thanx so much, atta. all them...

----------


## Favux

Hi ZoomQuiet,

Yes, Xorg.0.log shows Synaptic touchpad .fdi has your touchpad.

This is Ayuthia's fix, for n-trig digitizers that were having this problem.  We alter the Synaptic .fdi so it isn't so grabby.  You nest a second set of match lines for the Synaptic .fdi.  Add:


```
    <match key="info.product" contains="Synaptics">

    </match>
```

So it looks like:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">
    <match key="info.product" contains="Synaptics">

......

    </match>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

I'd use:


```
gksudo gedit /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi
```

to edit, and then reboot.  If we're lucky that will fix touch for you.  I don't know if it will affect the stylus buttons.

----------


## ZoomQuiet

Hi Favux, thanx again, flow u suggest:



> This is Ayuthia's fix, for n-trig digitizers that were having this problem.  We alter the Synaptic .fdi so it isn't so grabby.  You nest a second set of match lines for the Synaptic .fdi.  Add:
> ..
> So it looks like:
> 
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
> <deviceinfo version="0.2">
>   <device>
> ...


i fixed 11-x11-synaptics.fdi  as:


```
$ diff -u 11-x11-synaptics.fdi.txt /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi  
--- 11-x11-synaptics.fdi.txt	2010-05-06 13:22:16.000000000 +0800
+++ /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi	2010-05-06 22:51:05.000000000 +0800
@@ -2,6 +2,8 @@
 <deviceinfo version="0.2">
   <device>
     <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">
+    <match key="info.product" contains="Synaptics">
+
         <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>
         <!-- Arbitrary options can be passed to the driver using
              the input.x11_options property since xorg-server-1.5. -->
@@ -37,6 +39,7 @@
         <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.product" string="HP MiniNote 1000">
             <merge key="input.x11_options.JumpyCursorThreshold" type="string">200</merge>
         </match>
-    </match>
+    </match> <!--key="info.product" contains="Synaptics"-->
+    </match> <!--key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad"-->
   </device>
 </deviceinfo>
```

and reboot, stylus buttons action no changed, but pad 's button changed as:


```
CTH-461
    /~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~\
    |   /~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~\  |
    |O  |   /~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~\ |  |
    |O  |___|button0:pageUP     ->empty             | |  |
\   |B  |___|button1:pageDOWN   ->empty             | |  |
 ~-<|M  |___|button2:pageLEFT   ->right-click       | |  |
    |A  |   |button3:pageRIGHT  ->empty             | |  |
    |B  |   \_______________________________________/ |  |
    |   \_____________________________________________/  |
    \____________________________________________________/
```

what happen?

----------


## ZoomQuiet

so sorry, try some action;i know:


```
as this stylus button named:
-=/~~~~|~|~|~~~~~~~~|)
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
        | +--button1
        +--button0
```

now my stylus buttons action is:
- hold button0 + click == right-click
- hold button1 + click == mid-click

but, i need:
- button0 click == right-click
- button1 click == mid-click

because, most scene we need right-click as stylus hang some point,
if need hold button0 click at first, and click, maybe click error point///

----------


## Favux

Hi ZoomQuiet,

Error.  At the end of Synaptic .fdi:


```
         </match>
-    </match>
+    </match> <!--key="info.product" contains="Synaptics"-->
+    </match> <!--key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad"-->
   </device>
 </deviceinfo>
```

should be:


```
         </match>
+    </match>
     </match>
   </device>
 </deviceinfo>
```




> but, i need:
> - button0 click == right-click
> - button1 click == mid-click


That's what the two lines for the .fdi I gave you should do.  They work for everone.  You are the first person they don't work for.  Why?  The .fdi you posted looks correct.  The xorg.conf is correct for Karmic.

----------


## Favux

Hi Hi ZoomQuiet,

Fix Synaptic .fdi first and reboot.

Wacom .fdi not working?  Why?  Don't know, maybe permission problem?  Go back to post #384.  Download the new-working .fdi.  Replace the new-generic .fdi with the new-working .fdi:


```
gksudo gedit /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi
```

Reboot and see if it works.  If it does add the button lines.  Reboot see if stylus buttons now work correctly.

----------


## ZoomQuiet

> Error.  At the end of Synaptic .fdi:
> ...
> should be:
> 
> 
> ```
>          </match>
> +    </match>
>      </match>
> ...


Hummm? i think current version,is ok; because,the end 3 </match> is for closed all <match ?


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">
        <match key="info.product" contains="Synaptics">
            <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>
            <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.product" string="Inspiron 1011">
                <merge key="input.x11_options.JumpyCursorThreshold" type="string">90</merge>
                <merge key="input.x11_options.AreaBottomEdge" type="string">4100</merge>
            </match>
            <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.product" string="Inspiron 1012">
                <merge key="input.x11_options.JumpyCursorThreshold" type="string">90</merge>
                <merge key="input.x11_options.AreaBottomEdge" type="string">4100</merge>
            </match>
            <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.hardware.product" string="HP MiniNote 1000">
                <merge key="input.x11_options.JumpyCursorThreshold" type="string">200</merge>
            </match>
        </match> <!--key="info.product" contains="Synaptics"-->
    </match> <!--key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad"-->
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```




> That's what the two lines for the .fdi I gave you should do.  They work for everone.  You are the first person they don't work for.  Why?  The .fdi you posted looks correct.  The xorg.conf is correct for Karmic.


Mnnn... that is my depressed, always meet the only one  :Wink: 
yes,i'm in Ubuntu 9.10,install linuxwacom-0.8.6-1 for BANBOO CTH-461 ;
when usage linuxwacom-0.8.5-4-35 in kernel 2.6.29-*-generic is also not stylus button action;
but now,i want fixed all ...

----------


## ZoomQuiet

Hi hi Favux:



> Fix Synaptic .fdi first and reboot.
> 
> Wacom .fdi not working?  Why?  Don't know, maybe permission problem?  Go back to post #384.  Download the new-working .fdi.  Replace the new-generic .fdi 
> Reboot and see if it works.  If it does add the button lines.  Reboot see if stylus buttons now work correctly.


Synaptic .fdi i think is right,for XML right format,in the end must 3 </match>  :Wink: 

download Favux_Bamboo-Pen&Touch_new-working_10-wacom.fdi.txt replace /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi 
and reboot,now my stylus buttons action is:
- hold button0 + click == mid-click
- hold button1 + click == right-click

anyway is can easy call right-click menu now... thanx for all!

----------


## Favux

Hi ZoomQuiet,

You are correct.  I misread your changes to Synaptic .fdi.  Sorry.

Great!  I'm glad it is working for you now.   :Very Happy: 

My guess is something about your setup caused to Wacom Name Parser to not work correctly.  We would have to look at your lshal to diagnose.

----------


## martinjochimsen

Hi there

Does someone have a suggestion about how I can get right-click when I'm in tablet-mode and using touch?
I was thinking about using one of the buttons on the screen, but xev doesn't show anything when I push the buttons? How about using a "software-button"?
Another problem is that I still haven't got normal right-click with the middle-button on the stylus to work?
Any suggestions?
I've got a HP tx2590oe tablet with Ubuntu 10.04.

Martin  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi martin,

Adding the button line to the usb snippet in 10-wacom.conf doesn't work?:


```
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom class"
    MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
    Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection
```

In System > Preferences > Assitive Technologies > Mouse Accessibility > Trigger Secondary Click might work for touch.  You'd have to set the delay right.  I haven't tried it.

----------


## martinjochimsen

> Hi martin,
> 
> Adding the button line to the usb snippet in 10-wacom.conf doesn't work?:
> 
> Haven't tried it...wil now! 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I'll give that a look as well.

----------


## ZoomQuiet

Hi Favux,



> Great!  I'm glad it is working for you now.  
> 
> My guess is something about your setup caused to Wacom Name Parser to not work correctly.  We would have to look at your lshal to diagnose.


Yep , maybe because my ubuntu is step by step upgread as:
Ubuntu 8.04->8.10->9.04->9.10,
and i installed linuxwacom-0.8.5-4-35 ~ linuxwacom-0.8.6 all verions dirver;
there is something chaosed;

atta. my sys. lshal.log

----------


## martinjochimsen

> In System > Preferences > Assitive Technologies > Mouse Accessibility > Trigger Secondary Click might work for touch. You'd have to set the delay right. I haven't tried it.


That worked at least for the stylus. Neat trick. Same function as in Windows, and that's great when in tablet-mode. Thanks.
Unfortunately i doesn't work for the touch.

Adding 


```
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom class"
    MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
    Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection
```

to 10-wacom.conf didn't do anything.
I thought it could do the trick because 


```
Option "Button2" "3"
```

is almost identically to the same line in xsetwacom.sh


```
xsetwacom set 12 Button2 "Button 3"
```

except for the "Button". Maybe I should try and change that in 10-wacom.conf?

Martin

----------


## Favux

"Button3" and "3" are the same.  I guess you can't modify touch unless you do it in the code?  At least wacomcpl offers no such options.

----------


## martinjochimsen

> "Button3" and "3" are the same.  I guess you can't modify touch unless you do it in the code?  At least wacomcpl offers no such options.


Your right. It didn't change anything.

I think you said in an earlier post, that wacomcpl not yet was ready for 10.04?
So it will come?
At least it will make it easier after a fresh system install.  :Smile: 
Thanks so much for your help.

I just have a tiny-winy problem with touch when in tablet-mode (the screen turned and on top of the keyboard)
When I put my finger down and moves it around on the screen, the pointer is following nicely and quiet precise, but when I lift my finger the pointer jumps to another place on the screen and always exactly opposite where I lifted the finger.
Say I lift my finger from the screen in the upper right corner the pointer jumps down to the lower left corner.
I can start programs by tapping the icon, but I can't fx. close a windows because of the "jumping cursor"!!!
Have you heard about that problem before?

Martin  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi Martin,

You're welcome.

At this point not real optimistic on wacomcpl.  No one has stepped forward to do it that I know of.  The Xorg folks only want the X driver and aren't interested in packaging it with xf86-input-wacom.  I gather there was a question of whether they would even include xsetwacom!  So looking at it that way we're lucky.

Almost the same thing.  I filed a bug report on it at the LWP's bug tracker.  But in my case it was about a half cm off and although the pointer arrow jumped.  It came right back, again with calibration off.  It was fixed in linuxwacom 0.8.6-1.  The patch probably hasn't made it into xf86-input-wacom yet.

----------


## memckimmy

> I just have a tiny-winy problem with touch when in tablet-mode (the screen turned and on top of the keyboard)
> When I put my finger down and moves it around on the screen, the pointer is following nicely and quiet precise, but when I lift my finger the pointer jumps to another place on the screen and always exactly opposite where I lifted the finger.
> Say I lift my finger from the screen in the upper right corner the pointer jumps down to the lower left corner.
> I can start programs by tapping the icon, but I can't fx. close a windows because of the "jumping cursor"!!!
> Have you heard about that problem before?


Yes! This is almost the same problem I'm having. Here are the details that I've figured out:

(All this pertains to my Thinkpad X61 Tablet running Lucid / 10.04)

When the screen gets rotated (including touch, using xsetwacom) the calibration settings are accurate when I touch the screen, but as soon as I lift my finger the cursor jumps back to the non-rotated position (not necessarily "exactly opposite", but in the relative non-rotated position.) 

The problem this creates is thus: when I try to click on something using touch it registers the mouse button "down" event, but since the cursor jumps upon lifting, it doesn't register the "up" event. This creates lots of inconsistency with UI since some actions trigger correctly with only the mouse-down, but some wait for mouse-up. Argh! 

Until this gets fixed touch is pretty much unusable in any non-rotated screen configuration. Oh well ... at least I was able to figure out how to manually set up touch calibration!

----------


## martinjochimsen

```
The problem this creates is thus: when I try to click on something using touch it registers the mouse button "down" event, but since the cursor jumps upon lifting, it doesn't register the "up" event. 
This creates lots of inconsistency with UI since some actions trigger correctly with only the mouse-down, but some wait for mouse-up. Argh!
```

Yes. That's exactly what I meant!  :Smile: 
You are right. When the "up"-action is missing, the "click" is not complete.



```
When the screen gets rotated (including touch, using xsetwacom) the calibration settings are accurate when I touch the screen, 
but as soon as I lift my finger the cursor jumps back to the non-rotated position (not necessarily "exactly opposite", but in the relative non-rotated position.)
```

I didn't think of the "non-rotated position". But I think you are right about that as well. It makes it less fun to use touch in tablet-mode.
Only strange thing is, that "touch-click" works on icons but not on fx. "close-window"-buttons.

----------


## Favux

Hi ZoomQuiet,

Your lshal using new-working .fdi looks clean.  You would need to go back to the new-generic .fdi to see if there is a problem in it's lshal.  You would be checking to see if a real device section has subdev_0 or 1 or 2, etc. instead subdev (subdev = subdevice).  If so then the contains_not filter in the Wacom Names Parser would mistakenly screen out a real device.  The filter does this in certain set ups.  It is not as universal as I had hoped.


Hi Martin & memckimmy,

That sounds different from what I had.  Like I said touch is undergoing changes and there is a big patch that was submitted about a week ago.  It looks like with a little work it will be accepted in a week or so for xf86-input-wacom.  Don't know if it will fix your problem, but it might.  Or you could file a bug report on the LWP's bug tracker.

----------


## oberonking

> Thanks for the information.  Before we try fixing the kernel module, let's see if we just need to patch the wacom driver to see your device.  Please try the following:
> 
> 
> ```
> cd
> sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-wacom
> wget http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/packages/wacom/waltop/xf86-input-wacom-0.10.5.tar.bz2
> tar -xvjf xf86-input-wacom-0.10.5.tar.bz2
> cd xf86-input-wacom-0.10.5
> ...


Sorry about no post before....
it compile ok... no errors, the linuxwacom too.
I try with xorg and post the results.

----------


## oberonking

I'm having some test... and... maybe wacom are taken the tablet.



```
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.10.5
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : other types will be automatically added.
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet    : always reports core events
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : hotplugging dependent devices.
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"
(**)          WALTOP             Tablet     eraser: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "         WALTOP             Tablet     eraser" (type: ERASER)
(--)          WALTOP             Tablet     eraser: using pressure threshold of 61 for button 1
(--)          WALTOP             Tablet     eraser: Wacom USB PL/Cintiq tablet speed=38400 maxX=17920 maxY=10752 maxZ=1023 resX=508 resY=508  tilt=disabled
(--)          WALTOP             Tablet     eraser: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=17920 bottom Y=10752 resol X=508 resol Y=508
(II)          WALTOP             Tablet    : hotplugging completed.
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "         WALTOP             Tablet    " (type: STYLUS)
(--)          WALTOP             Tablet    : top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=17920 bottom Y=10752 resol X=508 resol Y=508
(II) config/udev: Adding input device          WALTOP             Tablet     (/dev/input/mouse2)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
```

the only thing that don't know how do it... are the configurations.. what method?? xorg? xsetwacom?? 

xsetwacom don't work for me... 



```
mato@R2-D2:~$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Genius Optical Mouse                    	id=8	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳          WALTOP             Tablet     eraser	id=9	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳          WALTOP             Tablet      	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=11	[slave  keyboard (3)]
```

use xsetwacom set 10 xwhereveX.... the result are.



```
mato@R2-D2:~$ xsetwacom set 10 Button2 "Button 3"
Error (2): WacomConfigOpenDevice: No such device
Set: Failed to open device '10'
```

Any idea???

EDIT: with xsetwacom set "         WALTOP             Tablet    " TPCButton "off" don't have the error, but nothing happens.

The configurations that I needed are:



```
xsetwacom set "         WALTOP             Tablet    " TPCButton "off"
xsetwacom set "         WALTOP             Tablet    " Button3 "Button 2"
xsetwacom set "         WALTOP             Tablet    " Button2 "Button 3"
xsetwacom set "         WALTOP             Tablet    " Button1 "Button 1"
```

----------


## Favux

Hi oberonking,

Quick way to tell if the Wacom drivers have your tablet is enter:


```
xsetwacom list
```

The output should have your devices.  Just entering 'xsetwacom' should list options for xsetwacom and show it's there.

----------


## oberonking

> Hi oberonking,
> 
> Quick way to tell if the Wacom drivers have your tablet is enter:
> 
> 
> ```
> xsetwacom list
> ```
> 
> The output should have your devices.  Just entering 'xsetwacom' should list options for xsetwacom and show it's there.


I try this already... nothing happens, there's not exit



```
mato@R2-D2:~$ xsetwacom list
mato@R2-D2:~$
```

I have pressure.. but all buttons (2 on the pen and the tip) work like Button1... 

The only way to make this work is to passing xsetwacom set "         WALTOP             Tablet    " TPCButton "off"

But I can't

----------


## Favux

Hi oberonking,

It looks like the Wacom driver doesn't have the tablet.  Could you post the entire Xorg.0.log?  Right click and compress with Create Archive and attach to post using Manage Attachments below.

----------


## oberonking

> Hi oberonking,
> 
> It looks like the Wacom driver doesn't have the tablet.  Could you post the entire Xorg.0.log?  Right click and compress with Create Archive and attach to post using Manage Attachments below.


here is it....

----------


## Favux

Hmmm.  It looks like it is setting up OK on:


```
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"
```

But then comes:


```
(II) config/udev: Adding input device          WALTOP             Tablet     (/dev/input/mouse2)
```

It may be setting up on mouse2 also and that may be interfering with the set up on event5.

If eraser is 9 in xinput then stylus should be 10.  And there doesn't seem to be duplicate inputs in xinput which you would expect to see if setting up on mouse2.

Any response from the stylus or eraser at all?

----------


## oberonking

> Any response from the stylus or eraser at all?


The tablet works.... but the tip and the both buttons of the pen work like LMB... with wacomcpl (I miss it) if I set like "Side Switch + tip" buttons work again... 
I read on other post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475433 that have same tablet that I and make it work with Wizardpen... I try with that and tell you how goes

----------


## oberonking

Work like a charm with Wizardpen... but, all ways exist one "but" @#~@½½¬@#½¬¬½

Blender presure needs that the tablet be "stylus" for the system, with fdi need to put "<merge key=info.product type=string>stylus</merge>" and that's all...

With xorg I don't know how...

----------


## Favux

I don't think you can do it with a .conf file in xorg.conf.d.  You may be able to do it using xorg.conf, but I doubt it.  I think that will only work with the Wacom driver.  In wacom when doing a section you define type as stylus and that's what shows up in xinput, stylus.

----------


## oberonking

> I don't think you can do it with a .conf file in xorg.conf.d.  You may be able to do it using xorg.conf, but I doubt it.  I think that will only work with the Wacom driver.  In wacom when doing a section you define type as stylus and that's what shows up in xinput, stylus.


you're right, don't work at all, tried to use the config with xorg.conf.d...
I try to use Option "type" "stylus"... and guess what... right, nothing happens

----------


## Zayfox

Got mine working, however it still decides to mess around by the fact that after I have touched the pen to the pad, it will not register me moving it unless I move it completely off and back on again.

----------


## Favux

Hi Zayfox,

Great!  You got your Waltop tablet "working" in Lucid following Ayuthia's instructions.

Let's check that Wacom has your tablet by entering in a terminal:


```
xsetwacom list
```

If it's blank the wacom drivers don't have it and we'll want to look at the output of the xinput command below.

We can try a couple of things.  Enter in a terminal:


```
xsetwacom set Stylus mode relative
```

also try:


```
xsetwacom set Stylus TPCButton off
```

But first to find out what stylus is being called enter:


```
xinput --list
```

in a terminal.  Then change Stylus in the above commands to the device name that is being used in quotes or use the ID number.

----------


## Zayfox

I get this when I try to run the xsetwacom commands (first one is blank):



> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (XInputExtension)
>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_SetDeviceMode)
>   Serial number of failed request:  15
>   Current serial number in output stream:  15

----------


## Favux

OK, what does:


```
xinput --list
```

look like?

----------


## Zayfox

> ⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
> ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎜   ↳ HID 062a:0001                               id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎜   ↳ WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet      id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation            id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
>     ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
>     ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
>     ↳ Power Button                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
> ...


That.

----------


## Favux

Alright, there it is, Waltop.  My guess is Wacom isn't picking it up and so evdev is.  We can look at your Xorg.0.log to check.  It's in /var/log.  Right click on it to compress it with Create Archive and then attach it to your post with Manage Attachments.

----------


## Zayfox

Thanks Favux,

Xorg.0.log is attached.

----------


## Favux

Hi Zayfox,

Unfortunately I was correct, Wacom isn't grabbing the tablet so it's defaulting to evdev, which is why it is funky.  Your Xorg.0.log is clearer on that then oberonking's was, so I'm wondering if you had a problem implementing Ayuthia's "fix"?

The Xorg dev. at the LWP just added a patch that has a bunch of Waltop ID's for xf86-input-wacom.  It hasn't been comitted yet but they are clearly planning on supporting Waltops.  So all that is missing is a Waltop usb kernel driver.  I don't know where that stands.

I'll have to look at what Ayuthia did to modify the wacom.ko (usb kernel driver) to support Waltop and see if there is anything else to try.  Obviously I'm hoping Ayuthia will join in.

In the meantime you can try the WizardPen driver like oberonking did:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475433  I think the wacom drivers will be a better option once the kinks are worked out.  And now you know to check Xorg.0.log to verify the WizardPen driver has your tablet.

----------


## Zayfox

Thanks Favux, I look forward to *finally* getting this thing working again so I can go back to my regular schedules.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Favux

Hi Zayfox and oberonking,

The Waltop tablet ID's were just committed to the xf86-input-wacom repository by merging the Waltop branch.  So progress!

Not sure if that will make a difference.  But since it looked possible from the Xorg.0.log that it was xf86-input-wacom, rather than Ayuthia's modified wacom.ko, that wasn't working someone should test it by cloning the git repostiory.

----------


## monchiron

I finally get my Waltop tablet working in 10.4 (except Hot-Plug). So I just want to give encouragement to others: "keep trying" =) I've been searching here and searching there for the past month, and finally get this working, at 4 am !. 

my tablet is working fine in 9.10 until upgrade to 10.4. 

My current setup is resulted (mix and match) between this current thread, this thread , and the Ubuntu documentation

btw, I'm using PenPower's Tooya tablet (which is the Waltop Slim Tablet, i think), and with wizardpen's driver. 

NOTE for GIMP user:
under Edit -> Preference -> Input Devices -> Configure Extended Input Devices. You need to disable "WALTOP International.." device, and use "wizardpen" instead. 

Other than updating to latest wizardpen package (from Doctormo), i've only configure 2 files:
/etc/X11/xorg.confg


```
Section "InputDevice"
   Identifier "wizardpen"
	Driver		"wizardpen"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.0-usb-0:1:1.0-event-mouse"
	Option		"TopX"		"103"
	Option		"TopY"		"104"
	Option		"BottomX"	"9989"
	Option		"BottomY"	"6205"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
#	InputDevice 	"WizardPen Tablet" "AlwaysCore"
	InputDevice	"wizardpen" "AlwaysCore"
EndSection
```

and   /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/70-wizardpen.conf


```
Section "InputClass"
   Identifier "wizardpen"
   MatchIsTablet "on"
   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/by-id/usb-WALTOP_International_Corp._Slim_Tablet-event-mouse"
   MatchVendor "*WALTOP*|*Tablet*"
	Driver		"wizardpen"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.0-usb-0:1:1.0-event-mouse"
	Option		"TopX"		"103"
	Option		"TopY"		"104"
	Option		"BottomX"	"9989"
	Option		"BottomY"	"6205"

EndSection
Section "InputClass"
   Identifier "wizardpen ignore mouse dev"
   MatchIsTablet "on"
   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.0-usb-0:1:1.0-mouse"
   MatchVendor "*WALTOP*|*Tablet*"
   Driver ""
EndSection
```

** Note that for device path, I did start out every reference as by-id, but i ended up with some being by-path. Not sure if that matters, but it worked for me. Your tablet's path will probably be different from mine. You can find out your tablet's path from my Ubuntu Documentation link i listed above. 

** also, I'm a linux newbie,and i've made a dumb mistake during my endless trail and error, that costed me many nights. So i wanted to highlighted it here, and hopefully no one will repeat it: The *Section* in xorg.conf is Input*Device* and 70-wizardpen.conf is Input*Class*, and they accept different options/value. And Don't laugh!!  :Brick wall: 

And for those that knows how to get my tablet "become" hot-plug again, as in 9.10, please let me know!
In 9.10, as long as I plug in my usb tablet before I open up GIMP, then I can use my tablet. 
In 10.4, I need to plug in my usb tablet before I turn on my laptop. *GIMP can recognize I got a "WALTOP International..." tablet, but the "wizardpen" didn't show up. And as I mentioned above, it will only work if I select "wizardpen" under the "Configure Extended Input Device"

----------


## Favux

Hi monchiron,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Thanks for the WizardPen HOW TO for Waltop in Lucid!



> The Section in xorg.conf is InputDevice and 70-wizardpen.conf is InputClass, and they accept different options/value. And Don't laugh!!


Don't worry, no one's laughing.  The .conf files in xorg.conf.d are new enough that not many are sure how they work.

Speaking of which I think Xserver 1.7 is now set up to already assume coreevents so I think in xorg.conf you could use:


```
	InputDevice	"wizardpen"
```

You could test it with:


```
	InputDevice	"wizardpen" #"AlwaysCore"
```

If you want to try it let me know if it works.

----------


## Zayfox

> Hi Zayfox and oberonking,
> 
> The Waltop tablet ID's were just committed to the xf86-input-wacom repository by merging the Waltop branch.  So progress!
> 
> Not sure if that will make a difference.  But since it looked possible from the Xorg.0.log that it was xf86-input-wacom, rather than Ayuthia's modified wacom.ko, that wasn't working someone should test it by cloning the git repostiory.


I cloned the git repo, but how do I build it to use xf86 drivers? Running bootstrap then ./configure told me I need to use those drivers, yet I have no idea how.

----------


## Favux

Hi Zayfox,

Use Appendix 5 on the first page HOW TO.  You might also want to read Lucid near the top.

----------


## Zayfox

Doh, how did I miss that.
Cloning now, I'll get back to you on the status, thanks Favux!

----------


## Zayfox

There's this section in the 50-wacom.conf:



> Section "InputClass"
>     Identifier "Wacom class"
> # WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
> # so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
> #    MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
>     MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
>     MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
>     Driver "wacom"
> EndSection


It's letting it be picked up by evdev again.

----------


## Favux

Did you switch comments, like so?:


```
  MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
# MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
```

----------


## Zayfox

No, however I just did then, stopped / started GDM, and now the tablet is not being recognized at all.

----------


## Favux

Try rebooting.  Do you have an 'xinput --list' that shows the Waltop tablet?  Maybe it isn't all capitalized?

----------


## Zayfox

> elliot@Hades:~$ xinput --list
> ⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
> ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎜   ↳ HID 062a:0001                               id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎜   ↳ WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet eraser    id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎜   ↳ WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet      id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation            id=15    [slave  pointer  (2)]
> ⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
>     ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
> ...


I have no idea why an eraser is defined. My Medion tablet doesn't have an eraser, it has the pen, two side buttons on the pen, and the pad.

Rebooted too, still not responding to it.  :Sad:

----------


## Favux

Is the stylus now working?  What does 'xsetwacom list' show?

I'm assuming it's the new ID's.  The Wacom ones are now prefaced with WACOM_VENDOR_ID.  The new Waltop ones have WALTOP_VENDOR_ID.  This is in /src/wcmUSB.c.  See if you see your tablet in the new ID's:


```
	/* IDs from Waltop's driver, available http://www.waltop.com.tw/download.asp?lv=0&id=2.
	   Accessed 8 Apr 2010, driver release date 2009/08/11, fork of linuxwacom 0.8.4.
	   Some more info would be nice for the ID's below... */
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x24, 2032, 2032, &usbGraphire   },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x25, 2032, 2032, &usbGraphire2  },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x26, 2032, 2032, &usbGraphire2  },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x27, 2032, 2032, &usbGraphire3  },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x28, 2032, 2032, &usbGraphire3  },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x30, 2032, 2032, &usbGraphire4  },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x31, 2032, 2032, &usbGraphire4  },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x32, 2540, 2540, &usbBambooFun  },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x33, 2540, 2540, &usbBambooFun  },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x34, 2032, 2032, &usbBamboo1    },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x35, 2032, 2032, &usbGraphire4  },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x36, 2032, 2032, &usbGraphire4  },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x37, 2032, 2032, &usbGraphire4  },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x38, 2540, 2540, &usbBambooFun  },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x39, 2540, 2540, &usbBambooFun  },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x51, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x52, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     },

	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x53, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x54, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x55, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x56, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x57, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x58, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo     },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x500, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo    },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x501, 2540, 2540, &usbBamboo    },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x502, 5080, 5080, &usbIntuos4   },
	{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x503, 5080, 5080, &usbIntuos4   }
};
```

----------


## Zayfox

> xsetwelliot@Hades:~$ xsetwacom list
> WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet eraser ERASER    
> WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet STYLUS


Where would I get the ID for the tablet? lsusb returns



> Bus 003 Device 005: ID 172f:0034 Waltop International Corp.


And no, the stylus is still not working.  :Sad:

----------


## Favux

> And no, the stylus is still not working.


That's weird because the output from xsetwacom list indicates the Wacom driver actually has your tablet!  Could be a configuration problem.  Need to think about it.

ID 172f is the Vendor ID (Waltop) and ID 0034 is the Product ID (ie tablet).  So:


```
{ WALTOP_VENDOR_ID, 0x34, 2032, 2032, &usbBamboo1    },
```

is your tablet!

Do you still have the changed MatchProduct line in the 50-wacom.conf?

Edit:  If you're testing the stylus in Gimp for example did you redo your extended input devices and re-save them?

----------


## Zayfox

Yes, the line is still changed. Seems it won't work at all unless I use the other line.

I'm trying to use the tablet just in general, as in move it around the screen like it used to do.

----------


## Favux

> Yes, the line is still changed. Seems it won't work at all unless I use the other line.


I don't understand.  Which MatchProduct line are you using?

We should take a look at your Xorg.0.log in /var/log and see if it tells us anything.  Please attach it to your next post.

I was thinking about trying something like:


```
MatchProduct "172f|0034"
```

Either added to the current match line or added below it.  Hold off on trying it, and when/if you do first back up the working wacom.conf and be prepared to restore it from the command line in case we break X.

----------


## Zayfox

Logfile attached, I'm going to see if your modified line works.

*Edit:*
Tried it, it works, but I still have the issue where the cursor won't move if I 'click' with the tablet.  :Sad:

----------


## Favux

OK, your current Xorg.0.log shows the evdev not wacom driver has your tablet.  That's why it isn't working.  You need to do whatever you did to get xsetwacom output showing stylus and eraser again.  Things might have been working then.  Almost for sure xsetwacom would be blank with the settings you used for this Xorg.0.log.

----------


## Zayfox

Okay, using this line:



> MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"


xsetwacom outputs this:



> WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet eraser ERASER    
> WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet STYLUS


Attached are the logs for that line, the last logs were using something else, I believe.

With this line, the stylus doesn't move the cursor at all, 'clicked' or not.

----------


## Favux

Alright, with that MatchProduct the Wacom driver is grabbing your tablet:


```
(II) config/udev: Adding input device WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet (/dev/input/event8)
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.10.6
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: other types will be automatically added.
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: always reports core events
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: hotplugging dependent devices.
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet eraser: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet eraser" (type: ERASER)
(--) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet eraser: using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1
(--) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet eraser: Wacom Unknown USB tablet speed=38400 maxX=20000 maxY=12500 maxZ=1023 resX=1016 resY=1016  tilt=enabled
(--) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet eraser: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=20000 bottom Y=12500 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: hotplugging completed.
```

But then another event intrudes and evdev grabs it:


```
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet" (type: STYLUS)
(--) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=20000 bottom Y=12500 resol X=1016 resol Y=1016
(II) config/udev: Adding input device WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet (/dev/input/mouse2)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation (/dev/input/event2)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
```

I think that's what's blocking your stylus.  There is a way to block evdev so this doesn't happen.  It'll take me a while to figure it out.  I wonder if this is due to Waltop not having a udev rule upstream?  Anyway the mouse2/event2 is almost for sure a spurious event caused by the hid part of the kernel that is supporting the Waltop usb and sending raw data to the wacom X driver.  In the meantime have you checked if the eraser is working?  In Gimp, or Inkscape, or Xournal, etc.?

----------


## Zayfox

I don't actually *have* an eraser with this tablet. :\
I don't know why it's registering one.

----------


## Favux

Sorry, I forgot.  I assume that's because your tablet is being matched to a Bamboo1 which probably has a eraser on it's stylus.  I don't think the spurious eraser is a problem.

OK, try thing in the 50-wacom.conf.  We're going to add another snippet below the current usb one.  So it looks like this:


```
Section "InputClass"
   Identifier "Wacom class"
   # WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
   # so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
   MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
   # MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
   Driver "wacom"
EndSection 

Section "InputClass"
   Identifier "Waltop ignore input/mouse2"
   MatchIsPointer "on"
   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/mouse*"
   MatchVendor "WALTOP"
   Driver ""
EndSection
```

After changing reboot and cross your fingers.  Again be sure to have a backup.

----------


## Zayfox

Seems like it won't work at all now. Not sure why.

Here's my 50-wacom.conf:



> Section "InputClass"
>    Identifier "Wacom class"
>    # WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
>    # so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
>    MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
>    # MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
>    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
>    Driver "wacom"
> EndSection
> ...


*Edit:*

xsetwacom list and xinput --list still output the tablet though.

*Edit 2:
*
Just commented your addition out and reloaded X, it still doesn't work.

----------


## eWheeler

Wow, Favux, amazing.  I am grateful for all of your development on the Wacom drivers.

I have a CTL460 0xd1 series and just got it working on Lucid using today's git of xf86-input-wacom and linuxwacom-0.8.7-1.  I purchased this 6 months ago and the drivers have come a long way since then!

I am having two problems ate the moment:
   1. The mouse "jumps" when I use my finger and works fine with the pen; does this need calibrated?  
   2. How do I enable tap-to-click?

You note that TopX/Y/BottomX/Y are used for a "crude calibration" and to use wacomcpl to calibrate the touchpad.  --- unfortunately, wacomcpl does not exist yet on Lucid.

Currently I am using TopX=200, TopY=200, BottomX=4000, BottomY=4000

When I move the mouse with the "touch" feature, the mouse jumps exactly 8-pixels-per-jump in the X direction and about 11-14 pixels-per-jump in the Y direction.  My display resolution is 3840x1200 (two 1920x1200 displays using nVidia TwinView).

Is there a way to manually calibrate my touch without wacomcpl under Lucid?

-Eric

----------


## Favux

Hi Zayfox,

Try a few variations.  Turn MatchVendor to MatchProduct.  Or mouse2 to event2 on the path line.  Commenting out MatchisPointer.  Etc.

If that doesn't work we may be blocking the wrong event, or the block isn't working.  The other possibility is there is a bug in the xf86-input-wacom code and for whatever reason it isn't quite working for Waltop ie not picking up the stylus.


Hi Eric,

Congratulations on getting it working!

The jump with touch I'm not sure about.  I put in a bug report about a similar/same bug and they fixed it in linuxwacom.  I thought the fix had made it into xf86-input-wacom too.  As long as the pointer arrow comes back to your finger, ie it's cosmetic, I wouldn't worry about it too much.  There's a new touch/gesture patch in the approval process.  It may fix the problem.  Just waiting for it to be committed to the git repository.

Tap to click for finger should be enabled.  What's happening?

You have to manually change the coordinates and zero in on them that way.  Starting with:


```
Section "InputClass"
   Identifier "Wacom class"
   # WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
   # so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
   # MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
   MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
   Driver "wacom"
   Option "TopX" "200"
   Option "TopY" "200"
   Option "BottomX" "4000"
   Option "BottomY" "4000"
EndSection
```

to begin with.

----------


## Favux

Ha, the new/updated touch gestures just got added to the git repository in the last hour!

----------


## Zayfox

Hyrr!
lsusb, xsetwacom list, and xinput --list all return the tablet, yet it still will not actually pick up a stylus or what not. I'm pretty sure it's not the config though, any other possible factors?

----------


## Favux

Hi Zayfox,

It's looking more and more like we're dealing with a bug in the code.  You may need to make a bug report on the LWP's bug tracker.  Let's look everything over again tommorrow and see if we're missing something before you do that.

----------


## Zayfox

Alright, it was working as a cursor (if I didn't 'click' it) before, but now even with the vanilla .conf file it won't work at all.  :Sad: 
I'll look around see if anyone else has been having these issues on the LWP forums / bugtracker.

----------


## eWheeler

> The jump with touch I'm not sure about.  I put in a bug report about a similar/same bug and they fixed it in linuxwacom.  I thought the fix had made it into xf86-input-wacom too.  As long as the pointer arrow comes back to your finger, ie it's cosmetic, I wouldn't worry about it too much.  There's a new touch/gesture patch in the approval process.  It may fix the problem.  Just waiting for it to be committed to the git repository.


It might be considered cosmetic.  The mouse moves and stays under my finger.  It just isn't a "smooth" motion as it skips pixels.  




> Tap to click for finger should be enabled.  What's happening?


Nothing.  I tap to click and it acts like tap to click is disabled.  The pointer moves fine, and I can click using "Button1".  Just not with tap.  




> You have to manually change the coordinates and zero in on them that way.  Starting with:
> 
> 
> ```
> Section "InputClass"
>    Identifier "Wacom class"
>    # WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
>    # so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
>    # MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
> ...



Can I use xsetwacom to adjust topxy/bottomxy live, or does X need restarted between adjustments?  

Is this related to the jumpiness somehow with such a high-res screen0?  Its like the conversion from touchpad units to screen units is too low resolution to move pixel-by-pixel (jumpiness as described above).

Your thoughts?

----------


## eWheeler

> Ha, the new/updated touch gestures just got added to the git repository in the last hour!


I just built and installed the latest git and now the touch works really poorly as compared to the git version I was using a couple hours ago.  It barely tracks when I use my finger.  As far as I can tell, the configuration is identical except for the new git clone.

I'm not sure what to provide to help here.  Any ideas?

----------


## Favux

> I just built and installed the latest git and now the touch works really poorly as compared to the git version I was using a couple hours ago. It barely tracks when I use my finger. As far as I can tell, the configuration is identical except for the new git clone.


Ouch!  That does not sound good.  So you didn't include the coordinate options in the wacom.config?  And yes you can use xsetwacom commands instead.  In fact that's how the calibration routine in wacomcpl (not available in Lucid) works.  It adds xsetwacom coordinate commands to it's start up script .xinitrc.  I think there should now be a 'man xsetwacom' available.  Just type that in the terminal.

So either the patch is buggy, got corrupted in the install, or possibly you have a version conflict.  If a version conflict we could check if we can purge it so you can clone the git on a clean slate.  Try in a terminal:


```
sudo apt-get purge wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
```

Don't actually run it, ie chose no when it asks y/n.  See if will run and if it wants to remove other dependencies.  If so let me know what they are.

----------


## eWheeler

> Ouch!  That does not sound good.  So you didn't  include the coordinate options in the wacom.config?


wacom.config?  Do you mean 50-wacom.conf?  What coordinate options do  you mean?




> And yes you can use xsetwacom commands instead.   In fact that's how the calibration routine in wacomcpl (not available in  Lucid) works.  It adds xsetwacom coordinate commands to it's start up  script .xinitrc.  I think there should now be a 'man xsetwacom'  available.  Just type that in the terminal.


What keeps wacomcpl from working in the new xorg 1.7 version?




> So either the patch is buggy, got corrupted in the install, or possibly  you have a version conflict.  If a version conflict we could check if we  can purge it so you can clone the git on a clean slate.  Try in a  terminal:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get purge wacom-tools  xserver-xorg-input-wacom
> ```
> 
> Don't actually run it, ie chose no when  it asks y/n.  See if will run and if it wants to remove other  dependencies.  If so let me know what they are.


Doesn't look like a dependency problem:


```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package wacom-tools is not installed, so not removed
Package xserver-xorg-input-wacom is not installed, so not removed
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer  required:
  dkms
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
```

When I hotplug the device this is the output in Xorg.0.log.  Every time I  touch the pad I get "(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for  /dev/input/event18" in the log.  There are hundreds of them... this  seems out of place.



```
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen  (/dev/input/mouse3)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen  (/dev/input/event17)
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet  catchall"
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.10.6
        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event17"
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen: type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen: other types will be automatically  added.
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen: always reports core events
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen: hotplugging dependent devices.
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event17"
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen  eraser" (type: ERASER)
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser: using pressure threshold of 27  for button 1
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet  speed=38400 maxX=14720 maxY=9200 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540   tilt=disabled
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14720  bottom Y=9200 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen: hotplugging completed.
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen"  (type: STYLUS)
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=14720 bottom  Y=9200 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger  (/dev/input/mouse4)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger  (/dev/input/event18)
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad  catchall"
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: Applying InputClass "touchpad  catchall"
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event18"
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: type not specified, assuming  'touch'.
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: other types will be automatically  added.
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: always reports core events
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: hotplugging dependent devices.
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event18"
(**) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger pad: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5  Finger pad" (type: PAD)
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger pad: using pressure threshold of 27  for button 1
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger pad: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet  speed=38400 maxX=0 maxY=0 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger pad: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=0  bottom Y=0 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(II) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: hotplugging completed.
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5  Finger" (type: TOUCH)
(--) Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=480 bottom  Y=320 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540
(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event18 
(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event18 
(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event18 
(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event18 
(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event18 
... snip ...
```

----------


## Favux

Sure I meant wacom.conf.  The coordinate options are the ones I posted for you in post #1025 and you quoted in #1030.

Basically dev. resources.  No one has had the time to port wacomcpl to Xserver 1.7.  Also the xsetwacom commands were rewritten for xf86-input-wacom and that probably affects the wacomcpl code too.  They are hoping for a volunteer dev. to split out wacomcpl and make it compatible with both linuxwacom and xf86-input-wacom.  So basically it would become a separate project under the auspices of the LWP.  So far no takers.



```
(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event18
```

Something is definitely messed up.  What's the output of?:


```
dmesg | grep [Ww]acom
```

&


```
ls -l /dev/input/by-path
```

Given the purge results I'm wondering if you shouldn't run:


```
sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-wacom
sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-input-wacom
```

And see if that doesn't give you a clean slate to clone the git repository on.

----------


## eWheeler

> ```
> (EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event18
> ```
> 
> Something is definitely messed up.  What's the output of?:


This was in /var/log/Xorg.0.log



```
ewheeler@geektop:~$ dmesg | grep [Ww]acom
[  768.063435] input: Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/input/input17
[  768.077206] input: Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1/input/input18
[  768.083171] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
[  768.083174] wacom: v1.52-pc-0.3:USB Wacom tablet driver
```



```
ewheeler@geektop:~$ ls -l /dev/input/by-path
total 0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-06-02 10:26 pci-0000:00:1a.0-usb-0:2:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event17
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-06-02 10:26 pci-0000:00:1a.0-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse3
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-06-02 10:26 pci-0000:00:1a.0-usb-0:2:1.1-event-mouse -> ../event18
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-06-02 10:26 pci-0000:00:1a.0-usb-0:2:1.1-mouse -> ../mouse4
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-06-02 10:14 pci-0000:00:1a.7-usb-0:1:1.0-event -> ../event14
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-06-02 10:14 pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:1.2.1.1:1.0-event-kbd -> ../event9
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-06-02 10:14 pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:1.2.1.1:1.1-event -> ../event10
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-06-02 10:14 pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:1.2.1.2:1.0-event-mouse -> ../event11
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-06-02 10:14 pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:1.2.1.2:1.0-mouse -> ../mouse1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-06-02 10:14 pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:1.2.1.3:1.0-event-kbd -> ../event12
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-06-02 10:14 pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:1.2.1.3:1.1-event -> ../event13
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-06-02 10:14 pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:1.2.3:1.0-event-kbd -> ../event8
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-06-02 10:14 pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:1.3:1.3-event -> ../event7
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-06-02 10:14 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event5
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-06-02 10:14 platform-i8042-serio-4-event-mouse -> ../event16
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-06-02 10:14 platform-i8042-serio-4-mouse -> ../mouse2
```




> Given the purge results I'm wondering if you shouldn't run:<br />
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-wacom<br />
> sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-input-wacom
> ```
> 
> And see if that doesn't give you a clean slate to clone the git repository on.


I just tried this; I'm restarting X to see if it worked.

----------


## eWheeler

Same issue.  The tablet acts the same way and still drops this into /var/log/Xorg.0.log every time I touch the pad: 



```
(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event18 
(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event18 
(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event18 
(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event18 
(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event18 
(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event18 
(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event18 
(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/input/event18 
   ...
```

----------


## Favux

Are you connnecting the Bamboo through a usb hub?  If so can you connect it directly without the hub?

----------


## eWheeler

> Are you connnecting the Bamboo through a usb hub?  If so can you connect it directly without the hub?


No, directly to the laptop.  (unless it uses a USB hub internally.)

It is worth noting that the git release /before/ the gesture support worked better and was plugged into the same port.  Also, it works in windows so I know the hardware is functional.

----------


## Favux

There probably is an internal hub because the event #'s are so high.  Occasionally hubs mess things up.

By purging and reinstalling I think we've eliminated corruption or version conflict.

So it's looking like a code bug.  The same 2 finger gesture patch was just committed to the linuxwacom CVS.  You may have been the first person to test it.

If it's something else I'm not seeing it.  In the meantime you could download the 0.10.6 tar and compile that.  That would basically get you to back to where you were.

----------


## eWheeler

> So it's looking like a code bug.  The same 2 finger gesture patch was just committed to the linuxwacom CVS.  You may have been the first person to test it.
> 
> If it's something else I'm not seeing it.  In the meantime you could download the 0.10.6 tar and compile that.  That would basically get you to back to where you were.


I went back to 0.10.6 and it works as it was, still jumping 10 pixels.  Its as if my screen has a 10x10-pixel grid across it and the pointer is snapping to the grid.  Any idea here?  It only does this with the touchpad; the eraser and pen work fine.

Tap-to-click still is not working.  Any idea what might cause that?

Here are my pad variables for each device:


```
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser
  TopX = 0
  TopY = 0
  BottomX = 14720
  BottomY = 9200
  Button1 = 1
  Button2 = 3
  Button3 = 3
  Button4 = 4
  Button5 = 5
  Button6 = 6
  Button7 = 7
  Button8 = 8
  Button9 = 9
  Suppress = 4
  RawSample = 2
  Screen_No = 255
  PressCurve = 0 0 100 100
  TwinView = none
  Mode = Absolute
  TPCButton = on
  Touch = off
  Capacity = -1
  CursorProx = 42
  Rotate = NONE
  TVResolution0 = 0
  TVResolution1 = 0
  RawFilter = on
  ClickForce = 27
  xyDefault = 'xyDefault' is a write-only option.
  mmonitor = 1
  STopX0 = 0
  STopY0 = 0
  SBottomX0 = 3840
  SBottomY0 = 1200
  ToolID = 237
  ToolSerial = 0
  TabletID = 209
  GetTabletID = 209
  XScaling = Not implemented.

Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen
  TopX = 0
  TopY = 0
  BottomX = 14720
  BottomY = 9200
  Button1 = 1
  Button2 = 3
  Button3 = 2
  Button4 = 4
  Button5 = 5
  Button6 = 6
  Button7 = 7
  Button8 = 8
  Button9 = 9
  Suppress = 4
  RawSample = 2
  Screen_No = 255
  PressCurve = 0 0 100 100
  TwinView = none
  Mode = Relative
  TPCButton = on
  Touch = off
  Capacity = -1
  CursorProx = 42
  Rotate = NONE
  TVResolution0 = 0
  TVResolution1 = 0
  RawFilter = on
  ClickForce = 27
  xyDefault = 'xyDefault' is a write-only option.
  mmonitor = 1
  STopX0 = 0
  STopY0 = 0
  SBottomX0 = 3840
  SBottomY0 = 1200
  ToolID = 264
  ToolSerial = 0
  TabletID = 209
  GetTabletID = 209
  XScaling = Not implemented.

Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger pad
  TopX = 0
  TopY = 0
  BottomX = 0
  BottomY = 0
  Button1 = 1
  Button2 = 3
  Button3 = 2
  Button4 = 4
  Button5 = 5
  Button6 = 6
  Button7 = 7
  Button8 = 8
  Suppress = 4
  RawSample = 2
  Screen_No = 255
  TwinView = none
  Mode = Relative
  TPCButton = on
  Touch = on
  Capacity = 3
  CursorProx = 42
  Rotate = NONE
  RelWUp = 5
  RelWDn = 4
  AbsWUp = 4
  AbsWDn = 5
  StripLUp = 4
  StripLDn = 5
  StripRUp = 4
  StripRDn = 5
  TVResolution0 = 0
  TVResolution1 = 0
  RawFilter = on
  ClickForce = 100
  xyDefault = 'xyDefault' is a write-only option.
  mmonitor = 1
  STopX0 = 0
  STopY0 = 0
  SBottomX0 = 3840
  SBottomY0 = 1200
  ToolID = 265
  ToolSerial = 0
  TabletID = 209
  GetTabletID = 209
  XScaling = Not implemented.

Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger
  TopX = 0
  TopY = 0
  BottomX = 480
  BottomY = 320
  Button1 = 1
  Button2 = 3
  Button3 = 2
  Button4 = 4
  Button5 = 5
  Button6 = 6
  Button7 = 7
  Button8 = 8
  Button9 = 9
  Suppress = 4
  RawSample = 2
  Screen_No = 255
  TwinView = none
  Mode = Relative
  TPCButton = on
  Touch = on
  Capacity = 3
  CursorProx = 42
  Rotate = NONE
  TVResolution0 = 0
  TVResolution1 = 0
  RawFilter = on
  ClickForce = 100
  xyDefault = 'xyDefault' is a write-only option.
  mmonitor = 1
  STopX0 = 0
  STopY0 = 0
  SBottomX0 = 3840
  SBottomY0 = 1200
  ToolID = 268
  ToolSerial = 0
  TabletID = 209
  GetTabletID = 209
  XScaling = Not implemented.
```

And this is the clever script to generate it:


```
#!/bin/bash
xsetwacom list dev | perl -lne 's/ [A-Z]*\s*$// ; print' | while read dev; do 
    echo "$dev"
    xsetwacom list param  | grep -v all | cut -f1 -d\  | while read p; do 
            echo -en "  $p = " 
            xsetwacom get "$dev" "$p" 2>&1
        done
    echo
done | egrep -v 'does(n| not)'
```

----------


## roberto.tomas

is it true that you can't use xsetwacom on Lucid? Iwant to change the button assignments on my pad but no matter whatoption I pass to xsetwacom it reports the help screen (even with --version, although then it does prefix the help screen with the version

----------


## eWheeler

> is it true that you can't use xsetwacom on Lucid? Iwant to change the button assignments on my pad but no matter whatoption I pass to xsetwacom it reports the help screen (even with --version, although then it does prefix the help screen with the version


xsetwacom does work;  wacomcpl does not.

----------


## roberto.tomas

it is not working for me. if I remember correctly, to get my wacom to work at all I had to build the wacom.ko file from source. is taht file provided by xserver-xorg-input-wacom?  or does that package need to be in synch with the module?

the version of xserver-xorg-input-wacom I have installed is 1:0.10.5-0ubuntu4

----------


## eWheeler

> it is not working for me. if I remember correctly, to get my wacom to work at all I had to build the wacom.ko file from source. is taht file provided by xserver-xorg-input-wacom?  or does that package need to be in synch with the module?
> 
> the version of xserver-xorg-input-wacom I have installed is 1:0.10.5-0ubuntu4


Read the first post in this thread.  Roughly, you need to install linuxwacom with only the kernel module.  xserver-xorg-input-wacom does not have the kernel driver.  The latest version is 0.8.7-1 which is working for me.

----------


## roberto.tomas

no -- I think that's exactly what I did. I installed the kernel module (the .ko file I was talking about before) to get wacom working.

the driver is working already, since I first followed the instructions here like 2 months ago. I recently decided to try to change the sensitivity .. my intuos3 tablet was so sensitive it was detecting my hand -- and also to assign the buttons.

the sensitivity was simple -- my system was running without an xorg.conf, so I generated one, and commented out the Mouse0 block and added the standard wacom set of input devices and presto, normal sensativity.

but the buttons do not accept assignment from xsetwacom, all of xsetwacom does not function.



```
strace xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos3 6x8" Mode Absolute 2>&1 | grep -v /etc/ld.so.nohwcap
execve("/usr/local/bin/xsetwacom", ["xsetwacom", "set", "Wacom Intuos3 6x8", "Mode", "Absolute"], [/* 35 vars */]) = 0
brk(0)                                  = 0x1043d000
mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xf7972000
access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3
fstat64(0x3, 0xfff46b68)                = 0
mmap(NULL, 97940, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xf793a000
close(3)                                = 0
open("/usr/lib/libX11.so.6", O_RDONLY)  = 3
read(3, "\177ELF\1\2\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\24\0\0\0\1\0\1v\200\0\0\0004"..., 512) = 512
mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xf7939000
fstat64(0x3, 0xfff46b50)                = 0
mmap(0xfea0000, 1372276, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xfea0000
mprotect(0xffdc000, 61440, PROT_NONE)   = 0
mmap(0xffeb000, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x13b000) = 0xffeb000
mmap(0xffef000, 116, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xffef000
close(3)                                = 0
open("/usr/lib/libXi.so.6", O_RDONLY)   = 3
read(3, "\177ELF\1\2\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\24\0\0\0\1\0\0\34\0\0\0\0004"..., 512) = 512
fstat64(0x3, 0xfff46b30)                = 0
mmap(0xfe6e000, 135448, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xfe6e000
mprotect(0xfe7f000, 61440, PROT_NONE)   = 0
mmap(0xfe8e000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x10000) = 0xfe8e000
close(3)                                = 0
open("/lib/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3
read(3, "\177ELF\1\2\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\24\0\0\0\1\0\0\312\200\0\0\0004"..., 512) = 512
fstat64(0x3, 0xfff46b10)                = 0
mmap(0xfda0000, 774812, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xfda0000
mprotect(0xfe4a000, 65536, PROT_NONE)   = 0
mmap(0xfe5a000, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xaa000) = 0xfe5a000
close(3)                                = 0
open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3
read(3, "\177ELF\1\2\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\24\0\0\0\1\0\1\371\340\0\0\0004"..., 512) = 512
fstat64(0x3, 0xfff46af0)                = 0
mmap(0xfc0d000, 1582372, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xfc0d000
mprotect(0xfd78000, 65536, PROT_NONE)   = 0
mmap(0xfd88000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x16b000) = 0xfd88000
mmap(0xfd8d000, 9508, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xfd8d000
close(3)                                = 0
open("/usr/lib/libxcb.so.1", O_RDONLY)  = 3
read(3, "\177ELF\1\2\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\24\0\0\0\1\0\0|0\0\0\0004"..., 512) = 512
fstat64(0x3, 0xfff46a40)                = 0
mmap(0xfbd1000, 176428, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xfbd1000
mprotect(0xfbec000, 61440, PROT_NONE)   = 0
mmap(0xfbfb000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1a000) = 0xfbfb000
close(3)                                = 0
open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3
read(3, "\177ELF\1\2\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\24\0\0\0\1\0\0\v\240\0\0\0004"..., 512) = 512
fstat64(0x3, 0xfff46a20)                = 0
mmap(0xfbad000, 77948, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xfbad000
mprotect(0xfbb0000, 61440, PROT_NONE)   = 0
mmap(0xfbbf000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x2000) = 0xfbbf000
close(3)                                = 0
open("/usr/lib/libXext.so.6", O_RDONLY) = 3
read(3, "\177ELF\1\2\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\24\0\0\0\1\0\0-0\0\0\0004"..., 512) = 512
fstat64(0x3, 0xfff46970)                = 0
mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xf7938000
mmap(0xfb78000, 148524, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xfb78000
mprotect(0xfb8c000, 61440, PROT_NONE)   = 0
mmap(0xfb9b000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x13000) = 0xfb9b000
close(3)                                = 0
open("/usr/lib/libXau.so.6", O_RDONLY)  = 3
read(3, "\177ELF\1\2\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\24\0\0\0\1\0\0\n\260\0\0\0004"..., 512) = 512
fstat64(0x3, 0xfff46780)                = 0
mmap(0xfb54000, 77956, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xfb54000
mprotect(0xfb56000, 65536, PROT_NONE)   = 0
mmap(0xfb66000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x2000) = 0xfb66000
close(3)                                = 0
open("/usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6", O_RDONLY) = 3
read(3, "\177ELF\1\2\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\24\0\0\0\1\0\0\16\260\0\0\0004"..., 512) = 512
fstat64(0x3, 0xfff46760)                = 0
mmap(0xfb2e000, 86080, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xfb2e000
mprotect(0xfb33000, 61440, PROT_NONE)   = 0
mmap(0xfb42000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x4000) = 0xfb42000
close(3)                                = 0
mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xf7937000
mprotect(0xfb42000, 4096, PROT_READ)    = 0
mprotect(0xfb66000, 4096, PROT_READ)    = 0
mprotect(0xfb9b000, 4096, PROT_READ)    = 0
mprotect(0xfbbf000, 4096, PROT_READ)    = 0
mprotect(0xfbfb000, 4096, PROT_READ)    = 0
mprotect(0xfd88000, 16384, PROT_READ)   = 0
mprotect(0xfe5a000, 12288, PROT_READ)   = 0
mprotect(0xfe8e000, 4096, PROT_READ)    = 0
mprotect(0xffeb000, 8192, PROT_READ)    = 0
mprotect(0x10011000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0
mprotect(0xf7973000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0
munmap(0xf793a000, 97940)               = 0
fstat64(0x1, 0xfff46bf8)                = 0
mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xf7951000
write(1, "Usage: xsetwacom [options] [comm"..., 699Usage: xsetwacom [options] [command [arguments...]]
Options:
 -h, --help                 - usage
 -v, --verbose              - verbose output
 -V, --version              - version info
 -d, --display disp_name    - override default display
 -s, --shell                - generate shell commands for 'get'
 -x, --xconf                - generate X.conf lines for 'get'

Commands:
 --list [dev|param]           - display known devices, parameters 
 --list mod                   - display supported modifier and specific keys for keystokes [not implemented}
 --set dev_name param [values...] - set device parameter by name
 --get dev_name param [param...] - get current device parameter(s) value by name
) = 699
exit_group(0)                           = ?
```

every one of those open() lines comes before a read and a close, and some memory controls -- xsetwacom is opening and doing a small read on each one. whatever condition it is looking for is failing, so it goes on to the next. it never finds a library that it is happy with -- something is out of sync. but the package that xsetwacom comes from is up to date on my system.

can I safely do a..?:


```
sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg-input-wacom
```

----------


## eWheeler

Interesting.  All I can think to suggest is to try the latest 0.10.6 xf-input-wacom release from the linuxwacom.sf.net page.  

Also, you might try to assign the buttons on a different device.  I have 4 devices from my single pad:

$ xsetwacom list dev
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen STYLUS    
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser ERASER    
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger TOUCH     
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger pad PAD  

I found that the button assignments only work if I update them on the "Figer pad" device.  The others have no effect.

----------


## Favux

Hi Eric,

Nice script.  Interesting output, not used to seeing it that way.  I do wonder about some of it.

Notice the 2FG touch has these coordinates:


```
  TopX = 0
  TopY = 0
  BottomX = 480
  BottomY = 320
```

But earlier we were talking about 0,0,4000,4000.  Coincidence that there is about a 10x difference?  And for the second (actually first) 2FG entry it's 0,0,0,0.  Not sure why there are two entries for 2FG.

I was wrong to suggest those coordinate options for the usb 50-wacom.conf snippet.  First the .conf snippets do not support configuring a dependent device, like eraser would be for stylus.  Secondly on the Bamboo P & T's the digitizer/stylus and touchscreen/touch are separate devices.  So actually in the wacom.conf for the Bamboo P & T there should probably be two separate snippets with different MatchProduct lines.  Basically I was trying to use touch options in the stylus snippet.

But using xsetwacom commands for the touch coordinates should work.  What have you tried?

At the cost of hot plugging we could try one of the xorg.conf files in post #384.



> I went back to 0.10.6 and it works as it was, still jumping 10 pixels. Its as if my screen has a 10x10-pixel grid across it and the pointer is snapping to the grid.


I don't think I've seen anyone report this before.  Jerkiness yes, but not this.  You could try posting in the Bamboo P&T dev. thread to see if any Lucid adopters want to comment.  About the closest I've seen to that is when the Synaptic touchpad driver was grabbing the touchscreen.  That doesn't seem to be happening on your system though from what you showed me of Xorg.0.log and also the fact that 'xsetwacom list' is returning touch as a device.  Too bad because it is an easy fix.  It crossed my mind because of the missing touch error.

The other thought is to go back to the 0.8.6-2 wacom.ko and see if that makes a difference.  Or try the new 0.8.7-2.

----------


## roberto.tomas

thanks for the thumbs up on that ... but reinstalling the package did not fix the problem. I'm hesitant to go to launchpad with this because I know I am running on a custom kernel module.

----------


## Favux

Hi again roberto.tomas,

I'm wondering if some of the libraries xsetwacom is dependent on got damaged or missing?

You could clone the git using Appenix 5 and after installing the libraries see if that fixes it.  As a side benefit you'd have access to the new 'man xsetwacom' that was just added.

----------


## roberto.tomas

hi favux,

just a heads up, xorg on lucid is out of step with the git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom (requires xorg-macros 1.8 but 1.5 is our version

ps. and I'm stealing the man page anyway  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Favux

Thanks for that.  Looking at the git repository they just updated to 1.8 macros yesterday.  That's a problem.  We'll only be able to use the 0.10.6 tar and there have been a lot of commits since then.  I guess search the Lucid package directories and see if the update macro is available in updates.

From:  https://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/...nuxwacom-devel  here's the error code:


```
# Initialize X.Org macros
 m4_ifndef([XORG_MACROS_VERSION],
-          [m4_fatal([must install xorg-macros 1.4 or later before running autoconf/autogen])])
-XORG_MACROS_VERSION([1.4])
+          [m4_fatal([must install xorg-macros 1.8 or later before running autoconf/autogen])])
+XORG_MACROS_VERSION([1.8])
 XORG_DEFAULT_OPTIONS
```

Bummer!

----------


## Favux

OK, looks like it's xorg-macros.m4 file in the xutils-dev package. It should be located at /usr/share/aclocal/xorg-macros.m4.  No indication of version or pending update I can see.

At the Xorg site here is the direct link to util-macros-1.8.0.tar.bz2.  Dependencies are something like:  00-dirtree bash bigreqsproto bzip2 coreutils diffutils findutils gcc glibc grep make mktemp net-tools sed sysfiles tar util-linux which are probably all installed.

----------


## roberto.tomas

thanks  -- I made it under 0.10.6 and got no good results with xsetwacom.

util-macros has a null make rule.. it'll make you think something failed when you try to install because it errors out. don't worry, it's just a sloppy Makfile

it should be:
...
all-am: Makefile $(DATA)
  @touch .made
...
install-am: .made

while I'm here playing with it, in your instructions it is ./configure needs the --prefix=/usr -- not ./autogen.sh

to be backwards compatible, you maybe should say 

```
./autogen.sh
./configure --prefix=/usr
make
mv /usr/local/bin/xsetwacom /usr/local/bin/xsetwacom.bak
sudo make install
```

-- btw, both 0.10.6 and the trunk version are not finding the library they think tehy need  :Capital Razz:  no joke

I did a search, I do in fact actually have all these libraries:


```
[601] roberto@quad-g5: ../xf86-input-wacom [4:44pm]$ strace xsetwacom list dev 2>&1 | grep ".so" | sort | uniq | ruby -ne 'fh=$_; fh=fh.sub(/.*"(\/[^"]+)".*/, "\\1").sub(/\n/, ""); p %x[ ls -la #{fh} ]' 
ls: no se puede acceder a /etc/ld.so.nohwcap: No existe el fichero ó directorio
""
ls: no se puede acceder a /etc/ld.so.preload: No existe el fichero ó directorio
""
"-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 97940 2010-06-03 07:58 /etc/ld.so.cache\n"
"lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2010-05-25 22:22 /lib/libc.so.6 -> libc-2.11.1.so\n"
"lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 2010-05-25 22:22 /lib/libdl.so.2 -> libdl-2.11.1.so\n"
"lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2010-05-25 22:22 /lib/libm.so.6 -> libm-2.11.1.so\n"
"lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 2010-04-30 17:26 /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 -> libX11.so.6.3.0\n"
"lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 2010-04-30 17:26 /usr/lib/libXau.so.6 -> libXau.so.6.0.0\n"
"lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 2010-04-30 17:27 /usr/lib/libxcb.so.1 -> libxcb.so.1.1.0\n"
"lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 2010-04-30 17:26 /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 -> libXdmcp.so.6.0.0\n"
"lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 2010-04-30 17:26 /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 -> libXext.so.6.4.0\n"
"lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2010-04-30 17:26 /usr/lib/libXi.so.6 -> libXi.so.6.1.0\n"
```

so that makes me think that the libraries are either out of synch with xf86-input-wacom, or that they are in synch (more likely, since everything builds), but the kernel module is out of synch, and that is what is being snooped maybe during these reads. just my hunch -- are you sure that, on lucid, the wacom.ko we build manually is compatible?

----------


## Favux

> are you sure that, on lucid, the wacom.ko we build manually is compatible?


Ahh!  They were up to and including 0.8.6-2.  Ping, for the 0.8.7-x series made some sort of major change to the kernel driver he described as "Restructured supported kernels".  You may have put your finger on the problem.


Hmm.  Unless I misunderstood the LWP mediawiki using "./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr" should place stuff in /usr instead of the default /usr/local.  It seems to have worked for everyone so far.

Edit:  Further hmm.  Seems to have been updated.  Still:


```
git clone git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom
cd xf86-input-wacom
./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
make && make install
```

But now adds:



> This gets the latest version from git and installs it into the given prefix. In most cases, the prefix of /usr is the right one. If you're on a 64-bit machine, configure with --libdir=/usr/lib64. If unsure, search for evdev_drv.so. If it is in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input, then the prefix of /usr is enough. If it is in /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input, then you need to specify --libdir=/usr/lib64.

----------


## roberto.tomas

> Edit:  Further hmm.  Seems to have been updated.  Still:
> 
> 
> ```
> git clone git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom
> cd xf86-input-wacom
> ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
> make && make install
> ```


Yeah you're right -- I was doing a ./configure after the autogen.sh -- and that was resetting the --prefix option. That quote about how to tell which part of the system needs to be 64bit before you need to libdir=/usr/lib64 is a good hint ... so weird that my system is like half 64bit and half 32 bit. (init is 32 bit, krenel 64 bit, libtools and xorg is 32 bit apparently, ...)

----------


## Favux

> so weird that my system is like half 64bit and half 32 bit. (init is 32 bit, krenel 64 bit, libtools and xorg is 32 bit apparently


I'm almost curious enough to ask how you managed that.  But on consideration I probably don't want to know, do I?   :Smile:

----------


## roberto.tomas

I didnt do it! I was only playing with gcc 4.5, I didn't rebuild my system  :Smile: 


```
uname -r
2.6.32-21-powerpc64-smp
```

the problem likely is that powerpc is not an official build, and there may not be controls on what state the build-essentials, libtool, and gcc are in when building the packages.

----------


## Zayfox

My kernel updated this morning, still no success on the Medion though.
Anything new in the git repos?

----------


## Favux

> Anything new in the git repos?


Not concerning the Waltop.  We've now got a mess due to the macro update, see above.

Peter just answered a Waltop tablet user asking questions with:



> Waltop devices need kernel modifications and they aren't all in place yet, I
> guess that's the reason it doesn't work yet.


So it looks like the xf86-input-wacom dev. isn't sure either!

----------


## monchiron

> Speaking of which I think Xserver 1.7 is now set up to already assume coreevents so I think in xorg.conf you could use:
> 
> 
> ```
> 	InputDevice	"wizardpen"
> ```
> 
> You could test it with:
> 
> ...


ok, and yes, it still work after I commented out the AlwaysCore

----------


## Favux

Hi monchiron,

Thanks for testing that and the feedback!  I thought that would work.

Edit:  Could you update your post to reflect that?  I've linked to it from the HOW TO so updating it would be good.

----------


## Rumtscho

Now I am utterly confused. 

With the Git version, i ran into the same xorg-macros trouble as you people. Trying to install them from the tar Favux linked didn't work, make says 

```
rumtscho@bradbury:~/Downloads/util-macros-1.8.0$ make
make: Nothing to be done for `all'.
```

I thought that what roberto.tomas has written means that I can disregard the error message, but autogen.sh says again 

```
configure.ac:44: error: xorg-macros version 1.8 or higher is required but 1.5.0 found
```

 so I guess the macros didn't get installed. Anyway, as far as I can follow you, even if I had succeeded to get these macros, I'd have encountered another problem. 

I then got the xf86-input-wacom-0.10.6.tar.bz2 and tried to install it. Here I got 

```
 rumtscho@bradbury:~/Downloads/xf86-input-wacom-0.10.6$ ./configure --enable-wacom
configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --enable-wacom
```

It did create lots of files, but there is no wacom.ko in the current directory or in any of the subdirectories. I tried a make, although I thought that I shouldn't do it on Lucid, but still no wacom.ko. And if I understand correctly, there is no other version I can try, as the old tars won't work on Lucid, or am I wrong here? I had a git version working some weeks ago (thanks, Favux!) but now I had to reinstall the OS and didn't keep the driver source. 

Can someone explain me how to get some version to work, even if it isn't the newest? I'd settle for stylus only support for now. 

I have the Bamboo CTH-661/S and Lucid 64 bit.

----------


## Favux

Hi Rumtsco,

I would thing once the xorg-macro.m4 file was made by the compile you need to copy it to the directory I pointed out.  If it wasn't in the directory that would be why you got the error message.  Unless roberto.tomas has something different to say.

But to:



> Can someone explain me how to get some version to work, even if it isn't the newest? I'd settle for stylus only support for now.


all you need is the wacom.ko not the xf86-input-wacom wacom_drv.so.

So either follow the HOW TO's Section 1 or use the commands I abstracted here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1077

----------


## Rumtscho

As aways, your answer helped - thank you Favux. I installed 0.8.6-2 according to the howto and it works. So I guess I won't bother with the macros and the X server driver until it gets part of a stable version. 

Now comes the actual noob question. All info I found on the linuxwacom driver assumes that the person installing knows the answer, so I may be able to get everything done on my own next time if I knew it too. I am sorry for bothering you people here if it has been answered somewhere else, I just couldn't find it. 

What is a kernel driver, what is a X server driver, what is the difference between the two, and how do I know which one I need for a given situation?

----------


## Favux

Not a noob, but a good question.  Paraphrasing the explanation in Section 1 of the HOW TO:



> The usb driver (wacom.ko) inside the kernel translates the raw usb data into system data and sends that to Xinput/Xserver where Xorg's (XFree86's) Wacom X driver (xf86-input-wacom), the wacom_drv.so takes control.


So for a usb device/tablet you need both.  If you had a serial device you would only need the xf86-input-wacom driver.  The Xserver is Xorg's gui, or graphical windowing software that gives you the Desktop instead of just the command line.  In other words the X windowing system.  And if I have the history right, Xorg used to be XFree86, and they renamed themselves to Xorg about 5 years ago.  And that's why everything to do with the windowing system has an X associated with it.

Also be aware, to quote this time:



> Remember if you update to a newer kernel and have a usb tablet it will seem to "break". This is because the wacom.ko usb kernel driver/module you compiled won't be in the directory for kernel modules the new kernel creates. Either copy your compiled wacom.ko into the new directory (see 6) below) or if that doesn't work recompile.

----------


## telecoda

Thanks monchiron, you legend,

it worked for me.

Had a few late nights trying to get this to work  :Wink: 

Now I can get on with colouring my cartoons in Inkscape.

----------


## Favux

Hi,

Like I discussed with Rumtscho, it looks like Xorg's util-macros-1.8.0 puts the xorg-macros.m4 in the wrong place unless you use the appropriate flag.

Backup the Lucid default 1.5 version:


```
sudo cp /usr/share/aclocal/xorg-macros.m4 /usr/share/aclocal/xorg-macros.m4.bak
```

For the configure line add the usr flag, that should put xorg-macros.m4 in the right directory:


```
./configure --prefix=/usr
```

See Appendix 5 in the HOW TO.

----------


## MarkoCro

I have Bamboo1 and Lucid Lynx 32-bit. This is how i upgraded my wacom driver:



```
wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/linuxwacom/linuxwacom-0.8.8-3.tar.bz2
wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom-0.10.7.tar.bz2
sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev libxrandr-dev
tar xjvf linuxwacom-0.8.8-3.tar.bz2
cd linuxwacom-0.8.8-3
./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
cd src/2.6.30
make
sudo cp wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
sudo depmod -a
sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev libncurses5-dev xutils-dev autoconf libtool pkg-config
tar xjvf xf86-input-wacom-0.10.7.tar.bz2
cd xf86-input-wacom*
./configure --prefix=/usr
make
sudo make install
```

After this i rebooted of-course. Works great.

----------


## Favux

Hi MarkoCro,

Nice work.  You didn't tripped up on the 1.8 macro when compiling the xf86-input-wacom 0.10.7 tar?

----------


## majedaly

Hello,
I have been struggling trying to make the stylus work on Fujitsu t4010 tablet, I followed all the instructions on the first page of this thread. Tried installing many versions of the linuxwacom . I am running 9.10 
Checking the xorg.0.log , the error is all the time 
Wacom xf86WcmWrite ISDV4_STOP error : Input/output error
(EE) Couldn't init device "touch"
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom" 

Tried installing setserial, and played with the serial configuration, didn't work
Please find attached the X11.conf and the Xorg.0.log  
Appreciate your support

----------


## Favux

Hi majedaly,

Could you clear up what devices you have?  Stylus, and how many stylus buttons?  An eraser (which is a button on the back end of the stylus that depresses into the stylus barrel)?

Do you know when your tablet came out?  Touch?  Which kind of touch?  Single finger or two finger?

Did you see the test1 xorg.conf I posted for you on the other thread?  Your xorg.conf still needs some clean up.

If you are using the xorg.conf you shouldn't also use the 10-linuxwacom.fdi file at /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/.  Rename it 10-linuxwacom.bak so it isn't active.

----------


## majedaly

Hi Favux, and thanks for the reply

Could you clear up what devices you have?  Stylus, and how many stylus buttons?  An eraser (which is a button on the back end of the stylus that depresses into the stylus barrel)?

I have a stylus with 2 buttons on the side. One of these buttons act as an eraser when in windows journal


*Do you know when your tablet came out?  Touch?  Which kind of touch?  Single finger or two finger?*

My tablet came out in 2005 , I do not know what kind of touch, but the screen only senses the stylus and not fingers. The laptop is T4010. Please find below the link to it's specifications.
http://www.tabletpc2.com/Review-Fuji...cle0601005.htm
The laptop has dual boot with windows 7, where the stylus works, I can post the configuration from windows 7 device manager if it helps.


*Did you see the test1 xorg.conf I posted for you on the other thread?  Your xorg.conf still needs some clean up.*

I tried the xorg.conf on the other thread, also didn't help  :Sad:  

*If you are using the xorg.conf you shouldn't also use the 10-linuxwacom.fdi file at /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/.  Rename it 10-linuxwacom.bak so it isn't active.
*I renamed, reboot, did not help

Thanks
I hope we can get this fixed

----------


## majedaly

Hi Favux
Please find below the configuration in windows 7 for the stylus
Wacom Serial pen Tablet 
HW ID FUJ02E5 
Compatible Id ACPI\wacf004 
Matching device ID acpi\wacf004 

Bus relations 
HID\FUJ02E5&Col02\5&2cd64f63&0&0001 
HID\FUJ02E5&Col01\5&2cd64f63&0&0000 


IO Range 0220-0227 
IrQ 0x00000004 (04)

I went through this thread, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1075239 where you helped M@S with the same T4010 model.

----------


## Favux

Hi majedaly,

Your Wacom device is a stylus with two buttons.  You do not have an eraser, cursor, pad, or touch.  So test1 was correct for you.  Test2 just removes the commented out eraser.

Since then you've made video changes that don't look right to me.  You're the best judge.  What might help is knowing your video chip:


```
lspci | grep VGA
```

Your using Karmic (9.10).  The stylus worked in Jaunty (9.04).  X broke when you tried Lucid (10.4), presumably due to the video.

The Xorg.0.log with test1 was clean and what we see is:


```
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.4-1 $

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(**) stylus device is /dev/ttyS0
(**) stylus is in absolute mode
(**) stylus: forcing TabletPC ISD V4 protocol
(**) WACOM: suppress value is 2
(**) /dev/ttyS0: Tablet PC buttons are on 
(**) Option "Button2" "2"
(**) Option "Button3" "3"
(**) Option "BaudRate" "9600"
(**) stylus: serial speed 9600
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: Wacom Stylus)
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"
usbDetect: can not ioctl version
Wacom xf86WcmWrite ISDV4_STOP error : Input/output error
(EE) Couldn't init device "stylus"
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
```

with:


```
usbDetect: can not ioctl version
```

Telling us there is an input output control (ioctl) problem.

Jaunty had a modified linuxwacom 0.8.2-2 and Karmic has 0.8.4-1.  So presumambly something changed which broke serial communication.  Maybe changes in the ISD4 protocol?

Which version of linuxwacom are you currently using?

It's interesting that the Fujitsu plug and play (PnP) identifier FUJ02E5 = wacf004.  Makes you wonder if the code is misidentify the tablet pc or trying to duplicate it and that's what's breaking communication and why it can't initialize.

----------


## majedaly

Hi Favux,
Thanks for the reply. I did not do any changes to VGA by intention. I was just trying desperately to get the stylus to work, by copying and testing every available xorg.conf configuration from your posts. Let's say you are the best judge, and let's get a configuration that works  :Smile: 
Please find below the VGA chip
root@majed-laptop:/home/majed# lspci | grep VGA
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
I am currently using Linuxwacom 0.8.8.3
I changed the xorg.conf to the one attached in your reply, still the same  :Sad:

----------


## Favux

Hi majedaly,

OK, the Intel 855gm chipset was blacklisted by Ubuntu for Lucid.  See this wiki:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes and this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1472282 for the workaround.  Basically add"i915.modeset=1" to your kernel boot parameters.  Plus it looks like maybe install a kernel other than the default 2.6.32-xx.

The:


```
usbDetect: can not ioctl version
```

I've seen before.  I'll try to remember if we figured out a way around it.  Did you try enabling ctrl-alt-backspace so you could restart X?  Like I mentioned that worked for some.

The other thing is the LWP developer Peter is reworking ISD4 serial code.  He has a separate xf86-input-wacom branch for it and is looking for testers.  So if it is a code problem this may finally be a way to fix it.  Of course that means getting Lucid running and cloning his serial-rework branch of xf86-input-wacom.  See:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...nuxwacom-devel

The xorg.conf is now correct for you I think.  You have the latest linuxwacom.  Unless we have a "brainstorm" not sure where to go from here other than reinstall Jaunty.

----------


## majedaly

Hi Favux, and thanks for the support.
I gave up on upgrading to Lucid due to the VGA issues. even a clean install for 9.10 is impossible,I have to upgrade fro 9.04 online, or else I face the same screen of death. 
I think my issues are coming from the upgrade, as I have to install to 9.04 then upgrade to 9.10 
I tried all the variations of the driver, and still get  

Wacom xf86WcmWrite ISDV4_STOP error : Input/output error

Is there any way that I can downgrade the kernel to one which can operate the stylus?

----------


## Favux

Why don't you try installing 0.8.2-2 linuxwacom?  I can't remember whether it will install on Karmic's 1.6.4 Xserver though.  It won't have proper HAL/.fdi support because it doesn't have hal-setup-wacom.

Do a purge line first:


```
sudo apt-get install wacom-tools

sudo apt-get purge wacom-tools
```

so you at least don't have wacom-tools around for a version conflict.

----------


## majedaly

Thanks for the reply, I will test it now and come back to you... Any other ideas are most welcome  :Smile:

----------


## majedaly

Unfortunately it did not work, but I guess there is something wrong while compiling the driver. I am following the instructions on the first post. Please find below the result copied from the terminal after make
BUILD ENVIRONMENT:
       architecture - i486-linux-gnu
       linux kernel - yes 2.6.27
  module versioning - no 
      kernel source - yes /lib/modules/2.6.31-22-generic/build
*    XFree86 source - no* 
           Xorg SDK - yes /usr/include/xorg
          XSERVER64 - no
           dlloader - yes
               XLib - yes /usr/lib
         xf86config - no
                TCL - yes /usr/include/tcl8.4
                 TK - yes /usr/include/tcl8.4
            ncurses - yes

  BUILD OPTIONS:
            wacom.o - yes
            wacdump - yes 
             xidump - yes 
        libwacomcfg - yes
         libwacomxi - yes
          xsetwacom - yes
              hid.o - no 
         usbmouse.o - no
            evdev.o - no
         mousedev.o - no
            input.o - no
       wacom_drv.so - yes /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input 
*        wacom_drv.o - no*
  wacom*_drv quirks - Uninit-called IsXExtensionPointer key-events dixScreenOrigins

Then when I execute make I get

n file included from ./xf86Wacom.c:84:
./xf86Wacom.h:30:28: error: xf86Version.h: No such file or directory
make[2]: *** [xf86Wacom.o] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/majed/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src/xdrv'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/majed/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.2-2/src'
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

I guess I am doing something wrong in the installation

----------


## majedaly

Hi Favux
Now, I installed the driver linuxwacom-0.8.2-2 following the instructions on linuxwacom website. I got the following error in xlog


```

	
		
			
			
				(II) Ltoading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so: undefined symbol: xf86errno
(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(EE) Failed to load module "wacom" (loader failed, 7)
			
		
	

```

Any thoughts?

----------


## Favux

Hi majedaly,

My fault, I'm sorry.  I forgot that the Jaunty linuxwacom 0.8.2-2 was also specially patched to support the Jaunty 2.6.28 kernel.  We'd have to take apart the Jaunty 0.8.2-2 deb package to figure out what the code patch was.

That leaves us with 0.8.3-6, which I know supports kernel 2.6.31, so it may build.  But I think the change that affects your serial tablet pc may have occured by then.

Also have you seen this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1485180

----------


## majedaly

Hi Favux


```
Also have you seen this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1485180
```

Yes, I saw this thread, and tried it, it didn't work giving black screen after choosing no modeset.
I think the best solution would be trying to get 10.04 to work. I checked on the Fujitsu web site here http://www.fujitsu.com/downloads/COM...heet_t4010.pdf and it seems that for this model, Fujitsu ships only one type of VGA. When I tried choosing nomodeset, it gave a blank screen, and did not continue the installation.
I also tried this from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes


```
From the LiveCD:

 1) At the purple screen with a keyboard and stickfigure, press Enter to get to the menu. 
2) Hit Enter to select your language, and then press F6 and then Esc. 
3) Add "i915.modeset=1" after "quiet splash". 
4) Press Enter to boot the LiveCD.
```

If we can get 10.04 working, I think that would be a breakthrough. Is there any other code to be added to complete the installation?  
I tried the CD on another computer and it installs normally. So it is not a defective CD.
Should I try updating to 10.04 from 9.1 and doing this?


```
From an installation:

 1) Hold down Shift while booting to enter the GRUB menu. 
2) Press 'e' to edit. 
3) Add "i915.modeset=1" after "quiet splash". 
4) Ctrl+x to boot.
```

----------


## majedaly

OK, now I installed Lucid !
I switched to VESA using this


```
Workaround B: Switch to -vesa

 Paste the following into /etc/X11/xorg.conf:  

Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
        Driver          "vesa"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier      "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Default Screen"
        Monitor         "Configured Monitor"
        Device          "Configured Video Device"
EndSectionSwitching to -vesa  has been found to 100% stop the freezes.  However, this regresses a lot  of functionality:  No 3D hw acceleration, no accelerated video, no HD  resolutions, poor external monitor support.  Probably other issues too.
```

From this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes

Now, I am running Lucid with poor graphics and no stylus ! Any ideas

----------


## Favux

Wow, a big step!  Hopefully you can now get the video working at your leisure.  Nice job getting Lucid installed!

Alright, now that you're in Lucid we want to try cloning the xf86-input-wacom git repository.  The serial-rework branch was merged back in yesterday.  So that was a narrow 4-5 day window!!  Let's hope the changes will get your tablet pc working.  Fingers crossed.  Anyway follow Appendix 5 in the HOW TO or II. here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...09&postcount=1

----------


## majedaly

Hi Favux,
Now I have managed to get better graphics using a combination of solutions from here
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
which is workaround D mainline Kernel 


```
3) While you will still be upgraded to new versions  of Ubuntu kernels, the mainline kernel will not be upgraded to a new  version. Thus, to ensure you have the most up-to-date mainline kernel  for security and stability reasons, you will have to constantly check  for a new mainline kernel release. 
That said,  to upgrade to the current mainline kernel: 
32-bit users: 
wget -c http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/linux-headers-2.6.34-020634-generic_2.6.34-020634_i386.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/linux-headers-2.6.34-020634_2.6.34-020634_all.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/linux-image-2.6.34-020634-generic_2.6.34-020634_i386.deb
sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-2.6.34-020634-generic_2.6.34-020634_i386.deb linux-headers-2.6.34-020634_2.6.34-020634_all.deb linux-image-2.6.34-020634-generic_2.6.34-020634_i386.deb
```

and workaround F



```
Workaround F: Use UXA Rendering

 Re-enable KMS, see above  Workaround A (which just made boot-up more pleasing but did not help  with X). Make sure the following section in /etc/default/grub doesn't  contain KMS related settings. just: 
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""if you had to  change the grub file do "sudo update-grub" 
Then follow the instructions "The Solution" "Method 2"  here:  
http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-grap...nty-users.html  
so that xorg.conf looks  like: 
Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Configured Screen Device"
        Device  "Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
        Option          "AccelMethod"   "UXA"
        VideoRam        130560
EndSectionThis way X now  works flawlessly without any crashes at least for those with: 
$ lspci -nn | grep VGA
```



```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device [8086:3582] (rev 02)
```


And now I have good graphics in Lucid... and it seems pretty stable too

----------


## majedaly

H Favux



```
Anyway follow Appendix 5 in the HOW TO or II. here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...09&postcount=1
```

Does this apply to serial tablets? It says bambo and USB?

----------


## Favux

Sweet, nice job with the graphics!

Yes, II. is Ok, because it just installs xf86-input-wacom, which is what you want.  And why you don't need I., you don't need a usb driver.  Appendix 5 and II. are the same.

----------


## majedaly

Hi Favux,
I followed section 2 to the letter still stylus does not work. But I feel we are so close.
Please find attached the xorg.conf and log files.
There is no reference to wacom in the log file.

----------


## Favux

Hi majedaly,

If you are still planning on using the xorg.conf it needs a "ServerLayout", so back up your current working xorg.conf and try test3.  Notice that "	Option		"ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"    # Serial Tablet PC ONLY" is obsolete now with the last update, I think.

----------


## majedaly

Thanks for the prompt reply Favux.
I tried the xorg.conf, still not working
worth noting, I am booting now to the 2.6.31-2 kernel, as it seems to be more stable


```
majed@majed-laptop:~$ uname -a
Linux majed-laptop 2.6.31-22-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 27 00:22:23 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
```

Please find attached the xorg.conf and log files
Thanks

----------


## Favux

I think you sent me the wrong xorg.conf because the Xorg.0.log showed wacom trying to load.


```
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Serial Wacom Tablet (/dev/ttyS0)
(**) Serial Wacom Tablet: Applying InputClass "Wacom serial class"
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.10.5
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"
(II) Serial Wacom Tablet: type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.
(II) Serial Wacom Tablet: other types will be automatically added.
(**) Serial Wacom Tablet: always reports core events
(II) Serial Wacom Tablet: hotplugging dependent devices.
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"
(**) Serial Wacom Tablet eraser: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Serial Wacom Tablet eraser" (type: ERASER)
(EE) Serial Wacom Tablet eraser: wcmWriteWait error : Input/output error
(EE) Serial Wacom Tablet eraser: wcmWriteWait error : Input/output error
(II) Serial Wacom Tablet eraser: serial tablet id 0x90.
(EE) Couldn't init device "Serial Wacom Tablet eraser"
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
(II) Serial Wacom Tablet: hotplugging completed.
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Serial Wacom Tablet" (type: STYLUS)
(EE) Serial Wacom Tablet: wcmWriteWait error : Input/output error
(EE) Serial Wacom Tablet: wcmWriteWait error : Input/output error
(II) Serial Wacom Tablet: serial tablet id 0x90.
(EE) Couldn't init device "Serial Wacom Tablet"
(II) Serial Wacom Tablet: removing automatically added devices.
(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
```

Which is what we want to see.  We could try changing the baudrate and seeing if that gets us anywhere.



> worth noting, I am booting now to the 2.6.31-2 kernel, as it seems to be more stable


I don't know how that would affect my final suggestion.  That would be commenting out the stylus section and line in "ServerLayout" and try the 10-wacom.conf.  The serial snippets should look like:


```
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom serial class"
	MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
	Driver "wacom"
#	Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom serial class identifiers"
	MatchProduct "WACf|FUJ02e5|FUJ02e7"
	Driver "wacom"
#	Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection
```

Then we could try to modify the udev rules and with 69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules add something like:


```
# Match all wacom tablets with a serial ID starting with WACf or FUJ*
ACTION!="add|change", GOTO="wacom_end"

ATTRS{id}=="WACf*" ENV{NAME}="Serial Wacom Tablet", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1",
ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1", ENV{x11_driver}="wacom", SYMLINK+="input/wacom"
ATTRS{id}=="FUJ*" ENV{NAME}="Serial Wacom Tablet", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1",
ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1", ENV{x11_driver}="wacom", SYMLINK+="input/wacom"

LABEL="wacom_end"
```

Otherwise it's time to go on the LWP's bug tracker and add a bug.

----------


## majedaly

Yes, I was looking t the wrong log file, but the attached was the correct

I have done both changes to 10-wacom.conf and 69-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules, no changes.
Please find attached the latest log file. I am seeing that we are so close now. The only thing I have left is to change the baud rate for the serial configuration. I will follow the commands you sent to Katy666 on post # about 770 of this thread.
If you have any idea, please let me know

----------


## udippel

Though I don't want to hijack this thread, I feel this is the one that asks (and answers) almost all questions related to Wacom on Ubuntu. Mine (Bamboo) is working fine by now. 

Still, I have two questions for the topic 'replacement of mouse with a Wacom tablet':

1. As an old Unix-user, I do use the middle button. The wacom only has two buttons - what a shame! Is there a way to emulate the middle button?

2. Working quite a lot with 'screen edge' or 'screen corner', I find that I cannot move the wacom cursor 'beyond' the current screen ('desktop'), and therefore I cannot move across the edge.
Is there any option, to make the tablet behave like the mouse?

Uwe

----------


## Favux

Hi Uwe,

I think both your questions would be answered if you downloaded the xsetwacom script at the HOW TO Set Up the Bamboo Pen & Touch in Lucid.

1)  You can assign either stylus Button2 or Button3 to "2" which is a right click.

2)  You want to try Mode Relative for the stylus.

----------


## udippel

> 1)  You can assign either stylus Button2 or Button3 to "2" which is a right click.


Yep. 
xsetwacom set 15 Button3 "2"
does set the second button to 'middle click'. Though that's what I knew, and I didn't want; because then the right click is gone. I was thinking on the lines we have with the mouse: One can set a two-button-mouse to sent a click with both buttons pressed at the same time as a 'middle click'.
But that's not feasible with the switch in the pen. So I was hoping for another solution; maybe on duration of click, combination of tap and click, or whatnot.




> 2)  You want to try Mode Relative for the stylus.


That's most helpful, thank you. I saw this parameter before, but couldn't make out what it actually was supposed to do.
Now I can use edges like with a mouse.

Uwe

----------


## Favux

Sorry, "2" is middle click, so:

Button2 "2" middle click
Button3 "3" right click

So you can reverse 2 and 3, the button map, if you want.  In Assitive Technologies you can try in the Mouse tab prolonged click yields secondary click, which will give a right click I think, if it works.

----------


## lazlo1

Sorry, can you please help to have this tx25 rotate.

Pen, touch and eraser all work fine and calibrated. It is just that I cannot rotate.
Well not really, I can rotate manually through a terminal window, when I do this:

xrandr -o left
xrandr -o right 
xsetwacom set 12 rotate CW  
xsetwacom set 11 rotate CW
xsetwacom set 13 rotate CW 

and so one, like -o normal, CCW and blahblahblah.

I am tired of this. I am looking for a script that can help me ease this hassle.
Here is my system:

uname -an
2.6.33.5-124.fc13.x86_64 #1 SMP Fri Jun 11 09:38:12 UTC 2010 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

lsusb
Bus 007 Device 002: ID 056a:0093 Wacom Co., Ltd 
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 006 Device 002: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard Wireless (Bluetooth + WLAN) Interface [Integrated Module]
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04f2:b103 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. USB 2.0 multicard reader
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

 xsetwacom -v list dev
... Display is '(null)'.
... 'list' requested.
... Found device 'Virtual core XTEST pointer' (4).
... Found device 'Virtual core XTEST keyboard' (5).
... Found device 'Power Button' (6).
... Found device 'Video Bus' (7).
... Found device 'Power Button' (8).
... Found device 'Sleep Button' (9).
... Found device 'CKF7073' (10).
... Found device 'Wacom ISDv4 93 eraser' (11).
Wacom ISDv4 93 eraser ERASER    
... Found device 'Wacom ISDv4 93' (12).
Wacom ISDv4 93   STYLUS    
... Found device 'Wacom ISDv4 93' (13).
Wacom ISDv4 93   TOUCH     
... Found device 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard' (14).
... Found device 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad' (15).
... Found device 'HP WMI hotkeys' (16).
... Found device 'Macintosh mouse button emulation' (17).


 xsetwacom --list
Wacom ISDv4 93 eraser ERASER    
Wacom ISDv4 93   STYLUS    
Wacom ISDv4 93   TOUCH     

lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)
00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)
00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)
00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)
00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]
00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller
00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller
00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller
00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller
00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller
00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller
00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)
00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller
00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller
00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge
00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller
00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Mobile K10 [Turion X2, Athlon X2, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration (rev 40)
00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h [Turion X2, Athlon X2, Sempron] Address Map
00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Mobile K10 [Turion X2, Athlon X2, Sempron] DRAM Controller
00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Mobile K10 [Turion X2, Athlon X2, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control
00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Mobile K10 [Turion X2, Athlon X2, Sempron] Link Control
01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

This system doesnt have xorg.conf file at all. There is only a directory that is /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ that is it. No xorg.conf file at all.
Pen, touch and eraser all work fine out of the box. It just I cannot rotate. I have to manually rotate by typing all of these command. It is just hard.

It is just the rotation that I need, if possible autorotation with eraser,mouse,touch and stylus calibrated at the same time.
I am not sure, but it seems that I am not using any ATI proprietary drivers.
Media button on the right side works fine too.

thanks.

----------


## Favux

Hi lazlo1,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

It sounds like you missed the link to the Rotation HOW TO at the end of Section 3.  Pretty much every method there will work for you.  I use Magick Rotation.

Hope this helps.

----------


## lazlo1

Danke schoene, I ll try, thanks a lot.

----------


## lazlo1

Sorry, but I just had a quick look at all 4 methods.

Method 3 is out, .deb file, not sure how to get into an .rpm file?
Method 1 says "This is a general script", well then what? I dont know what to do after that. But  I known for sure I am right handed.

Method 2 says "you can construct a right handed script or a left handed script", but how to construct. Well using method 1, but I dont even get method 1.

Method 4, is out since I dont even have an xorg.conf.

These 4 methods are just confusing one after the other.
There are no steps that are clear enough.Frankly, they are just vague.

Thanks! If possible I just need a script that I can download and double click and make rotation.
that is all I want.

----------


## Favux

Hi lazlo1,

Method 4 doesn't require an xorg.conf.  It uses the swivel hinge switch, either with a script or a program/applet called Magick Rotation.

Using Method 1:


```
#!/bin/sh 

# Find the line in "xrandr -q --verbose" output that contains current screen orientation and "strip" out current orientation. 

rotation="$(xrandr -q --verbose | grep 'connected' | egrep -o  '\) (normal|left|inverted|right) \(' | egrep -o '(normal|left|inverted|right)')" 

# Using current screen orientation proceed to rotate screen and input tools. 

case "$rotation" in 
    normal) 
#    -rotate to the right 
    xrandr -o right 
    xsetwacom set stylus rotate  CW 
    xsetwacom set touch rotate CW 
    xsetwacom set eraser rotate CW  
    ;; 
    right) 
#    -rotate to normal 
    xrandr -o normal 
    xsetwacom set stylus rotate NONE 
    xsetwacom set touch rotate NONE 
    xsetwacom set eraser rotate NONE 
    ;; 
esac
```

1)Create a text file on the desktop called '.rotate.sh' (it will be a hidden file). Into it place the script above and save.  The period in front of the name is mandatory.
2)Right click on the text file. In the permissions tab check the Allow executing file as a program and close.
3)Next create a launcher on the desktop. Give it a name and in the Command box type the path to the text file you made executable.
Note: when you clean up the desktop and move the script in the text file to say, your home or home/user directory, remember to change the path in the Launcher's command box to reflect the new path.
4)Double click on the launcher's icon and watch the screen rotate! Check that your stylus, eraser, and touch are oriented and working correctly. Double click again and rotate back.
5)If you want, move the launcher to a panel or to a dock, like Cairo-dock, and then a single click will rotate the screen.

Depending on what version you have of linux (kernel) and linuxwacom you may have to rename stylus, eraser, and touch.  See what X is calling them with:


```
xinput --list
```

You can also use the ID number if it stays the same between reboots.

----------


## lazlo1

Thank you very much for your time.
I tried with the .rotate.sh and there is no calibration at all with the pen, the stylus and the eraser.
I had to revert it back to normal by double clciking on it again...

xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom ISDv4 93 eraser                       id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom ISDv4 93                              id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom ISDv4 93                              id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                  id=15    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation            id=16    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ CKF7073                                     id=10    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=14    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                              id=17    [slave  keyboard (3)]

thanks,

----------


## Favux

Hi lazlo1,

stylus = Wacom ISDv4 93

eraser = Wacom ISDv4 93 eraser = 11

touch = Wacom ISDv4 93


Your current version of linuxwacom has a bug and gives the same name for stylus and touch.  You'll have to guess the ID # for touch and use that instead of the device name.

----------


## lazlo1

I change the script to  this and it worked. I mean I got all calibrations just fine.

#!/bin/sh 

# Find the line in "xrandr -q --verbose" output that contains current screen orientation and "strip" out current orientation. 

rotation="$(xrandr -q --verbose | grep 'connected' | egrep -o  '\) (normal|left|inverted|right) \(' | egrep -o '(normal|left|inverted|right)')" 

# Using current screen orientation proceed to rotate screen and input tools. 

case "$rotation" in 
    normal) 
#    -rotate to the right 
    xrandr -o right 
    xsetwacom set 13 rotate  CW 
    xsetwacom set 12 rotate CW 
    xsetwacom set 11 rotate CW  
    ;; 
    right) 
#    -rotate to normal 
    xrandr -o normal 
    xsetwacom set 13 rotate NONE 
    xsetwacom set 12 rotate NONE 
    xsetwacom set 11 rotate NONE 
    ;; 
esac

----------


## Favux

Great!  Good work.  And now you know how to use 'xinput --list'.  With "Device names" remember you have to use the quotes around the names in the xsetwacom commands.

----------


## lazlo1

I just tried it like this everything is fine but touch is erratic.
I am not sure if this is the way it should be with the names.

#!/bin/sh 

# Find the line in "xrandr -q --verbose" output that contains current  screen orientation and "strip" out current orientation. 

rotation="$(xrandr -q --verbose | grep 'connected' | egrep -o  '\)  (normal|left|inverted|right) \(' | egrep -o  '(normal|left|inverted|right)')" 

# Using current screen orientation proceed to rotate screen and input  tools. 

case "$rotation" in 
    normal) 
#    -rotate to the right 
    xrandr -o right 
    xsetwacom set "Wacom ISDv4 93" rotate CW 
    xsetwacom set "Wacom ISDv4 93" rotate CW 
    xsetwacom set "Wacom ISDv4 93 eraser" rotate CW  
    ;; 
    right) 
#    -rotate to normal 
    xrandr -o normal 
    xsetwacom set "Wacom ISDv4 93" rotate NONE 
    xsetwacom set "Wacom ISDv4 93" rotate NONE 
    xsetwacom set "Wacom ISDv4 93 eraser" rotate NONE 
    ;; 
esac

----------


## Favux

Can't do it that way because of the bug.  Touch and stylus have to have different names or ID numbers.  Otherwise you did it correctly and it would work for another version of wacom.ko, just not the default 0.8.4-4 in Lucid.

----------


## lazlo1

I reverted it back to this. Since everytthing is calibrated just fine pen/stylus/touch..

case "$rotation" in 
    normal) 
#    -rotate to the right 
    xrandr -o right 
    xsetwacom set 13 rotate  CW 
    xsetwacom set 12 rotate CW 
    xsetwacom set 11 rotate CW  
    ;; 
    right) 
#    -rotate to normal 
    xrandr -o normal 
    xsetwacom set 13 rotate NONE 
    xsetwacom set 12 rotate NONE 
    xsetwacom set 11 rotate NONE 
    ;; 
esac

----------


## lazlo1

1-So, now is there a script like for 360 (rotating 90x4 times)?
2-Pen button is not responding at all.(it is not a big deal though for me)
3-You said bug, I am not sure, here is what I have regarding wacom drivers.

$ yum search wacom

Loaded plugins: download-order, fs-snapshot, keys, merge-conf, presto, protect-
              : packages, refresh-packagekit, remove-with-leaves, security
================================ Matched: wacom ================================
wacomexpresskeys.x86_64 : Wacom ExpressKeys and Touch Strips configuration
                        : utility
xorg-x11-drv-wacom.x86_64 : Xorg X11 wacom input driver
xorg-x11-drv-wacom-devel.i686 : Xorg X11 wacom input driver development package
xorg-x11-drv-wacom-devel.x86_64 : Xorg X11 wacom input driver development
                                : package


*The i686 isnt installed, I dont need, it just came up with the search
*When it rotates, the mouse doesnt., it still stays as in "normal". Is there anything that can be done for the mouse even though I dont use the mouse that much when rotated.
*One last question: Is it possible to link rotation to the button located on the down right side of the screen.(button looks like circle arrow headed) then I dont need to double click, I lljust press the button and it rotates.

----------


## Favux

Are you using OpenSUSE?

The bug was fixed by linuxwacom 0.8.5-12.  Can't tell what version you're running.

The Rotation HOW TO has a 360 script.  Can fix the stylus button.  Does your distro use xorg.conf or wacom.conf?

----------


## lazlo1

fedora 13
There is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11 (it seems fedora 13 doesnt use it at all).
wacom.conf, I have never heard of this. Where is it supposed to be located?

----------


## lazlo1

I am not sure if this will help you.

$ locate wacom
/lib/modules/2.6.33.3-85.fc13.x86_64/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-wacom.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.33.3-85.fc13.x86_64/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.33.3-85.fc13.x86_64/kernel/drivers/input/touchscreen/wacom_w8001.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.33.5-124.fc13.x86_64/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-wacom.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.33.5-124.fc13.x86_64/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.33.5-124.fc13.x86_64/kernel/drivers/input/touchscreen/wacom_w8001.ko
/usr/bin/xsetwacom
/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf
/usr/share/doc/xorg-x11-drv-wacom-0.10.6
/usr/share/doc/xorg-x11-drv-wacom-0.10.6/AUTHORS
/usr/share/doc/xorg-x11-drv-wacom-0.10.6/ChangeLog
/usr/share/doc/xorg-x11-drv-wacom-0.10.6/GPL
/usr/share/doc/xorg-x11-drv-wacom-0.10.6/README
/usr/share/man/man4/wacom.4.gz
/usr/src/kernels/2.6.33.5-124.fc13.x86_64/include/config/hid/wacom.h
/usr/src/kernels/2.6.33.5-124.fc13.x86_64/include/config/tablet/usb/wacom.h
/usr/src/kernels/2.6.33.5-124.fc13.x86_64/include/config/touchscreen/wacom
/usr/src/kernels/2.6.33.5-124.fc13.x86_64/include/config/touchscreen/wacom/w8001.h
/var/lib/yum/yumdb/x/e9bd4347a7a009960926956dbe588e6a3067e170-xorg-x11-drv-wacom-0.10.6-1.fc13-x86_64

----------


## Favux

Looks like Fedora has a wacom.conf at:  /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf  Let's look at what's in it.

----------


## lazlo1

Yes, indeed it has a wacom.conf in the exact location you specified.  Here is the entire content. Copy/pasted below.


Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom class"
# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
#    MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
    MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom serial class"
    MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
    Driver "wacom"
    Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom serial class identifiers"
        MatchProduct "WACf|FUJ02e5|FUJ02e7"
        Driver "wacom"
        Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection


# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
    MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
EndSection

----------


## Favux

OK, add this:


```
	Option "Button2" "3"
```

to the usb snippet like so:


```
Section "InputClass"
Identifier "Wacom class"
# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
# MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
Driver "wacom"
	Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection
```

That should make your stylus button a right mouse click.

----------


## lazlo1

Added it like this but nothing happens when I press the button pointed on the desktop I get no menu.

Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom class"
# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
#    MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
    MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
    Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection

----------


## lazlo1

Sorry, I rebooted and it is working fine. Right click gives me a menu....Great! Thanks.

 1-So, now is there a script like for 360 (rotating 90x4 times)?
2-*When it rotates, the mouse doesnt., it still stays as in "normal". Is  there anything that can be done for the mouse even though I dont use the  mouse that much when rotated.
2-One last question: Is it possible to link rotation to the button  located on the down right side of the screen.(button looks like circle  arrow headed) then I dont need to double click, I ll just press the  button and it rotates.

thanks again for your time.

----------


## Favux

Yes, you can bind to the "Q" key below the DVD key.  The two other keys on the bottom right in landscape we can't get working.

The 360 script and key binding are in the Rotation HOW TO.

----------


## lazlo1

The problem is that I dont have a xorg.conf, I think I will never be able to bind.

To further integrate screen rotation into your TX2000 you can do a key  binding to the Q key (the blue led icon on the lower right hand edge  of the screen below the blue led DVD icon).  Unfortunately in Intrepid  *HAL breaks key binding for single-key key bindings*.  So  you'll need to go to xorg.conf in the /etc/X11 directory.  Open a  terminal and enter:
 	Code:
 	    gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------


## Favux

That refers to Intrepid (Ubuntu 8.10) and is not relevant to you.

----------


## lazlo1

Thanks, I now have the 360 rotation, it works great with everything calibrated.
Is there anyway to have the mouse rotated too.

Right now I am using this.

#!/bin/sh 

# Find the line in "xrandr -q --verbose" output that contains current screen orientation and "strip" out current orientation. 

rotation="$(xrandr -q --verbose | grep 'connected' | egrep -o  '\) (normal|left|inverted|right) \(' | egrep -o '(normal|left|inverted|right)')" 

# Using current screen orientation proceed to rotate screen and input tools. 

case "$rotation" in 
    normal) 
#    -rotate to the left 
    xrandr -o left 
    xsetwacom set 13 rotate CCW 
    xsetwacom set 12 rotate CCW 
    xsetwacom set 11 rotate CCW 
    ;; 
    left) 
#    -rotate to inverted 
    xrandr -o inverted 
    xsetwacom set 13 rotate HALF 
    xsetwacom set 12 rotate HALF 
    xsetwacom set 11 rotate HALF 
    ;; 
    inverted) 
#    -rotate to the right 
    xrandr -o right 
    xsetwacom set 13 rotate  CW 
    xsetwacom set 12 rotate CW 
    xsetwacom set 11 rotate CW  
    ;; 
    right) 
#    -rotate to normal 
    xrandr -o normal 
    xsetwacom set 13 rotate NONE 
    xsetwacom set 12 rotate NONE 
    xsetwacom set 11 rotate NONE 
    ;; 
esac


thanks!

----------


## Favux

Looking good!

What mouse?  Your 'xsetwacom -v list dev' didn't show one.  Are you plugging in a usb mouse?  Why do you want one when in tablet mode?

----------


## lazlo1

Yes, a usb one but it is not a big deal. I can work without it.
Everything is perfect now. I can rotate and it is calibrated and I have right click with the pen button. That is all I wanted.

Thank you very much for all your help. :Very Happy: cheers :Very Happy:

----------


## udippel

> Sorry, "2" is middle click, so:
> 
> Button2 "2" middle click
> Button3 "3" right click


That doesn't seem to be the case here. It is rather crazy what is going on. But that could have to make with my old
xserver-xorg-input-wacom 1:0.10.5-0ubuntu4?




> In Assitive Technologies you can try in the Mouse tab prolonged click yields secondary click, which will give a right click I think, if it works.


I'm afraid, I don't have this in KDE. I'll try Gnome as soon as I can get my hands on it.

----------


## udippel

> That doesn't seem to be the case here. It is rather crazy what is going on. But that could have to make with my old
> xserver-xorg-input-wacom 1:0.10.5-0ubuntu4?


No, that's not the case. I installed xf86-input-wacom 0.10.7 from git, and still the buttons are strange.
$ xsetwacom --get 'Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen stylus' Button1
1
$ xsetwacom --get 'Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen stylus' Button2
2
$ xsetwacom --get 'Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen stylus' Button3
3

But when I press the lower button ('left', '1') in a terminal, I get the normal 'drop' of what had been marked earlier; identical to what the Unix middle button does. Also, when I click that button on a 'clickable' item, it does exactly what the middle mouse button does when I click the middle mouse button. 
Also, the mouse-over is not like what I get with the mouse; both attached, same session. Example: mouse-over with the mouse on ktorrent in the notification area shows the upload/download rate, the same pointer moved with the pen doesn't show anything.

Now I wonder if all of this could have to make with me using KDE (4.4.2)??

Uwe

Edit/Add:
$ xsetwacom --set 'Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen stylus' Button3 "2"
$ xsetwacom --get 'Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen stylus' Button3
2
This shows that I am actually talking to the device, and the result is expected: the upper button/switch now acts as middle button. Meaning, I have two middle buttons now, though xsetwacom thinks differently:
$ xsetwacom --get 'Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen stylus' Button1
1
Even an explicit
$ xsetwacom --set 'Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen stylus' Button1 "1"
$ xsetwacom --get 'Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen stylus' Button1
1
still results in button 1 to act as middle button.

----------


## Favux

Hi Uwe,

Just asking to be sure.  You know the stylus tip is Button1, correct?

----------


## udippel

> Hi Uwe,
> 
> Just asking to be sure.  You know the stylus tip is Button1, correct?


Maybe correct, but, no, I didn't. I kind of expected the lower part of the switch to be button1. Haha!

Next, I'll have to de-coach and re-coach my pen handling.

Uwe

----------


## Favux

I thought that might be the cause of the confusion.  And the stylus tip (Button1) is by default assigned "Button 1" or "1".

----------


## Riffer

I have an USB Genius F610 tablet and I have tried all the suggestions for setting it up, nothing works.  OTB it "worked" but highly sensitive, it would skip the pad, it would start to imput without touching the pad etc.  Wizardpen didn't change the behavior, not even slightly with whatever changes I coded in.  With the Xf86input-wacom source code I was unable to generate a driver (I used this because I have a usb tablet and my xorg is over 1.7 as the howto suggested).

I've now gone back to Wizardpen and here is my 70-wizardpen.conf



```
Section "InputClass"
   Identifier "wizardpen"
   MatchIsTablet "on"
   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/by-id/usb-WALTOP_International_Corp._Slim_Tablet-event-mouse"
   MatchVendor "*WALTOP*|*Tablet*"
	Option		"TopX"		"775"
	Option		"TopY"		"726"
	Option		"BottomX"	"19237"
	Option		"BottomY"	"11614"
	Option 		"TopZ" 		"20"
   Driver "wizardpen"
EndSection
Section "InputClass"
   Identifier "wizardpen ignore mouse dev"
   MatchIsTablet "on"
   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.0-usb-0:1:1.0-mouse"
   MatchVendor "*WALTOP*|*Tablet*"
   Driver ""
EndSection
```

And here is my Xorg.0.log



```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6
Release Date: 2010-03-17
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-27-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux stupid1 2.6.32-24-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 5 09:22:14 UTC 2010 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic root=UUID=3375419c-68d6-4737-9bea-3b66b0b3f5ed ro quiet splash
Build Date: 16 June 2010  09:31:32AM
xorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.2 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jul 11 08:42:18 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) Using config directory: "/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d"
(==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen".
	Using the first device section listed.
(**) |   |-->Device "Default Device"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
(II) Loader magic: 0x81f0e80
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0402:1043:8243 nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000d800/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  195.36.24  Thu Apr 22 10:38:29 PDT 2010
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  195.36.24  Thu Apr 22 09:34:29 PDT 2010
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "True"
(**) Jul 11 08:42:18 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(II) Jul 11 08:42:18 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) Jul 11 08:42:18 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
(II) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600 GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
(--) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes
(--) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.41.00.00
(II) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
(--) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
(--) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:
(--) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0)
(--) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(--) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS
(II) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0
(==) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA(0): 
(==) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(==) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.
(==) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA(0): 
(II) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
(II) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050
(--) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (90, 88); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
(--) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA(0):     option
(==) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.
(II) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.
(II) Jul 11 08:42:19 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX
(II) Jul 11 08:42:20 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration
(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
(II) Jul 11 08:42:20 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration
(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
(II) Loading extension XINERAMA
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing extension GLX
(II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)
(**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)
(**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard (/dev/input/event3)
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
(II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Found keys
(II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard (/dev/input/event4)
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Found keys
(II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Configuring as mouse
(II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet (/dev/input/event5)
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: always reports core events
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found 9 mouse buttons
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found scroll wheel(s)
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found relative axes
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found x and y relative axes
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found absolute axes
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found absolute tablet.
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found keys
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Configuring as tablet
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Configuring as keyboard
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(WW) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: touchpads, tablets and touchscreens ignore relative axes.
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet (/dev/input/mouse1)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Digital PCBeep (/dev/input/event6)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/event7)
(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: always reports core events
(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)
(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found relative axes
(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes
(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse
(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/mouse2)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation (/dev/input/event2)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation (/dev/input/mouse0)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
```

Thanks for any help you can give me.

BTW I know the tablet works as it does in XP.

----------


## udippel

> I have an USB Genius F610 tablet and I have tried all the suggestions for setting it up, nothing works. [...] 
> BTW I know the tablet works as it does in XP.


Forgive my ignorance, please. 
I'm a newbie myself, with a Wacom tablet. 
Is the Genius F610 a repackaged Wacom? 
Can you unplug it, wait, plug it in again, and post your dmesg?

----------


## Favux

Hi Riffer,

What the Xorg.0.log is telling us is that the evdev driver is picking up your Waltop tablet.  In particular the evdev tablet snippet "evdev tablet catchall" is matching on event5:


```
(II) config/udev: Adding input device WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet (/dev/input/event5)
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: always reports core events
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found 9 mouse buttons
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found scroll wheel(s)
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found relative axes
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found x and y relative axes
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found absolute axes
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found absolute tablet.
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found keys
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Configuring as tablet
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Configuring as keyboard
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(WW) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: touchpads, tablets and touchscreens ignore relative axes.
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet (/dev/input/mouse1)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
```

So the match is wrong.  Let's try:


```
Section "InputClass"
   Identifier "wizardpen"
   MatchIsTablet "on"
   MatchVendor "*WALTOP*|*Tablet*"
   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event5"
   Driver "wizardpen"
	Option		"TopX"		"775"
	Option		"TopY"		"726"
	Option		"BottomX"	"19237"
	Option		"BottomY"	"11614"
	Option 		"TopZ" 		"20"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
   Identifier "wizardpen ignore mouse dev"
   MatchIsTablet "on"
   MatchVendor "*WALTOP*|*Tablet*"
   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.0-usb-0:1:1.0-mouse"
   Driver ""
EndSection
```

----------


## Riffer

Thanks Favux but no joy actions are still the same.

udippel, I'm not quite sure what you mean by dmesg.  I ran it in terminal and got tons of lines of code, I couldn't go back to the start of it.  But at the very end was this 



```
[  212.745524] input: WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb5/5-3/5-3:1.0/input/input8
[  212.747177] generic-usb 0003:172F:0034.0004: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet] on usb-0000:00:13.0-3/input0
```

Hope that helps

----------


## Favux

Hi Riffer,

So we want to look at Xorg.0.log again with the changes to see what's happeing.

To get Waltop out of dmesg:


```
dmesg | grep [Ww]altop
```

----------


## Riffer

Thanks for the help here is my xorg log 



```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6
Release Date: 2010-03-17
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-27-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux stupid1 2.6.32-24-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 5 09:22:14 UTC 2010 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic root=UUID=3375419c-68d6-4737-9bea-3b66b0b3f5ed ro quiet splash
Build Date: 16 June 2010  09:31:32AM
xorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.2 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jul 11 10:43:02 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) Using config directory: "/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d"
(==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen".
	Using the first device section listed.
(**) |   |-->Device "Default Device"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
(II) Loader magic: 0x81f0e80
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0402:1043:8243 nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000d800/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  195.36.24  Thu Apr 22 10:38:29 PDT 2010
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  195.36.24  Thu Apr 22 09:34:29 PDT 2010
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "True"
(**) Jul 11 10:43:02 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(II) Jul 11 10:43:02 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) Jul 11 10:43:02 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
(II) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600 GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
(--) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes
(--) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.41.00.00
(II) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
(--) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
(--) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:
(--) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0)
(--) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(--) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS
(II) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0
(==) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0): 
(==) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(==) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.
(==) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0): 
(II) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
(II) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050
(--) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (90, 88); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
(--) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0):     option
(==) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.
(II) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.
(II) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX
(II) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration
(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
(II) Jul 11 10:43:03 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration
(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
(II) Loading extension XINERAMA
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing extension GLX
(II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)
(**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)
(**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard (/dev/input/event3)
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
(II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Found keys
(II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard (/dev/input/event4)
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Found keys
(II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Configuring as mouse
(II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet (/dev/input/event5)
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: always reports core events
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found 9 mouse buttons
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found scroll wheel(s)
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found relative axes
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found x and y relative axes
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found absolute axes
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found absolute tablet.
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found keys
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Configuring as tablet
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Configuring as keyboard
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(WW) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: touchpads, tablets and touchscreens ignore relative axes.
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: initialized for absolute axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet (/dev/input/mouse1)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Digital PCBeep (/dev/input/event6)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/event7)
(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: always reports core events
(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)
(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found relative axes
(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes
(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse
(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/mouse2)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation (/dev/input/event2)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation (/dev/input/mouse0)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: removing device WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet (/dev/input/mouse1)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet (/dev/input/event5)
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: always reports core events
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found 9 mouse buttons
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found scroll wheel(s)
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found relative axes
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found x and y relative axes
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found absolute axes
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found x and y absolute axes
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found absolute tablet.
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Found keys
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Configuring as tablet
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Configuring as keyboard
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(WW) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: touchpads, tablets and touchscreens ignore relative axes.
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: initialized for absolute axes.
```

I got nothing for 



```
dmesg | grep [Ww]altop
```

but if I change it to WALTOP I get



```
[    2.183047] input: WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb5/5-3/5-3:1.0/input/input5
[    2.183156] generic-usb 0003:172F:0034.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet] on usb-0000:00:13.0-3/input0
[  212.745524] input: WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb5/5-3/5-3:1.0/input/input8
[  212.747177] generic-usb 0003:172F:0034.0004: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet] on usb-0000:00:13.0-3/input0
```

Hope that helps.

----------


## Favux

Interesting, the dmesg shows the dbl. input.  Do you have wizardpen/waltop sections in your xorg.conf?

Let's look at:


```
xinput --list
```

And try:


```
Section "InputClass"
   Identifier "wizardpen"
   MatchIsTablet "on"
   MatchProduct "WALTOP"
#   MatchVendor "*WALTOP*|*Tablet*"
   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event5"
   Driver "wizardpen"
	Option		"TopX"		"775"
	Option		"TopY"		"726"
	Option		"BottomX"	"19237"
	Option		"BottomY"	"11614"
	Option 		"TopZ" 		"20"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
   Identifier "wizardpen ignore mouse dev"
   MatchIsTablet "on"
   MatchProduct "WALTOP"
#   MatchVendor "*WALTOP*|*Tablet*"
   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.0-usb-0:1:1.0-mouse"
   Driver ""
EndSection
```

----------


## Riffer

Wow a lot better, My paint works ok and Gimp is not bad just a wee bit sensitive.  Is there any way to get it less so?  Here is my "xinput --list"



```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet  	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse              	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard          	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard          	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
```

Now as for the dmesg output 2 things come to mind.  I've tried installing the wacom drivers from source (get, would there be files I should delete?  Also I've had usb mice but now have a serial mouse, could this be a left over config?  In my my /dev/input/by-path(id?) there were a couple of usb-mouse type files.  Also in that folder (input) all the files have 0 bits in them, does that make a difference?

And again thanks so much for your help.

----------


## Favux

Good!  Looks like the WizardPen driver now has your Waltop tablet.  Be a good thing to look at your Xorg.0.log again.  The xinput looks good.

I don't think the mice or wacom driver have anything to do the dmesg thing.  I think there's something wrong with how the kernel, the hid part (?), handles things.  Both Waltop and WizardPen seem to get a spurious mouse input that the wizardpen.conf has to block.

We need to see if the wizardpen driver allows us to change a parameter to lower senstivity.  Does it have a readme?

----------


## Riffer

Heres my xorg.log



```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6
Release Date: 2010-03-17
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-27-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux stupid1 2.6.32-24-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 5 09:22:14 UTC 2010 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic root=UUID=3375419c-68d6-4737-9bea-3b66b0b3f5ed ro quiet splash
Build Date: 16 June 2010  09:31:32AM
xorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.2 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jul 11 12:26:18 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) Using config directory: "/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d"
(==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen".
	Using the first device section listed.
(**) |   |-->Device "Default Device"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
(II) Loader magic: 0x81f0e80
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0402:1043:8243 nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000d800/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  195.36.24  Thu Apr 22 10:38:29 PDT 2010
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  195.36.24  Thu Apr 22 09:34:29 PDT 2010
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "True"
(**) Jul 11 12:26:18 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(II) Jul 11 12:26:18 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) Jul 11 12:26:18 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
(II) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600 GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
(--) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes
(--) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.41.00.00
(II) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
(--) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
(--) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:
(--) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0)
(--) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(--) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS
(II) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0
(==) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0): 
(==) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(==) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.
(==) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0): 
(II) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
(II) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050
(--) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (90, 88); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
(--) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0):     option
(==) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.
(II) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.
(II) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX
(II) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration
(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
(II) Jul 11 12:26:19 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration
(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
(II) Loading extension XINERAMA
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing extension GLX
(II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)
(**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)
(**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard (/dev/input/event3)
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
(II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Found keys
(II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard (/dev/input/event4)
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Found 1 mouse buttons
(II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Found keys
(II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Configuring as mouse
(II) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet (/dev/input/event5)
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "wizardpen"
(II) LoadModule: "wizardpen"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wizardpen_drv.so
(II) Module wizardpen: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.7.3
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"
(--) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: MaxX:136170011 MaxY:5972514 MaxZ:1023
(--) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: aspect ratio:1.60:1
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet is in absolute mode
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: ScreenX = 1680, ScreenY = 1050
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: TopX                   = 775
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: TopY                   = 726
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: BottomX                = 19237
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: BottomY                = 11614
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: TopZ    (min pressure) = 20
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: BottomZ (max pressure) = 1023
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet" (type: WizardPen Tablet)
(II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet Increment: 5688
(II) config/udev: Adding input device WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet (/dev/input/mouse1)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Digital PCBeep (/dev/input/event6)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/event7)
(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: always reports core events
(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)
(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found relative axes
(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes
(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse
(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/mouse2)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation (/dev/input/event2)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation (/dev/input/mouse0)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
```

yes I've look at the read me and you use "option topz string" with values of 1 or better.

----------


## Favux

Looks good.  The wizardpen driver now appears:


```
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
(**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "wizardpen"
(II) LoadModule: "wizardpen"
```

So:



> you use "option topz string" with values of 1 or better


fixed the sensitivity issue?  Exactly what was happening?

----------


## Riffer

I'm sorry i didn't write that very well.  According to the readme, you can adjust the sensitivity of the pen by evoking the "option topz string" syntax in your 70-wizardpen.conf file.




> Option "TopZ" "string"
>     Specifies the minimum pressure threshold. When the pressure reaches over
>     this level, the driver will:
>         1. Send a left-click event
>         2. Send pressure values greater than one (for graphical applications)
> 
>     This is VERY USEFUL if your pen tip gets "stuck" and continues to send
>     non-zero values when you are not pressing it. Set this value ABOVE the
>     stuck value. Find stuck value (if any) by executing `xinput test Tablet`
> ...


I tried the `xinput test Tablet` command and I got back 




> unable to find device Tablet


Here is the whole readme




> README - CONFIGURATION
> ======================
> Primary author: Felix Leong (seh_hui at yahoo.com)
> 
> This document describes how to configure the Wizardpen driver.
> 
> **TODO** Proofreading and formatting polish
> 
> CONFIGURING THE DRIVER
> ...


What it all means and how to code it in I lost.

BTW Right now the tablet is useful, which is a major step forward and once again I thank you for your time.  I feel with a little tweaking it will become quite useful.

----------


## Favux

Thanks, that helps.  Now we have several parameters to play with.

But I need to know exactly what you mean by too sensitive.  Try and describe it in more detail for me.

Try using the ID number instead:


```
xinput test 10
```

----------


## Riffer

If you're on the desktop or trying to use drop down menus, you can only do so by the slightest of touches.  Now here's the weird part, if you're drawing in Gimp or Mypaint you have to press quite hard to get any nice dark lines.  The pen buttons don't seem to work.  The bottom button (right click) nothing happens and the top button (double left click) goes mental (use it to open a document or pic cause 3 or more instances).

Hope that helps

Your command "xinput test 10" did nothing, the cursor just sat there. 

And again hope that helps

----------


## Favux

Alright let's see what:


```
Section "InputClass"
   Identifier "wizardpen"
   MatchIsTablet "on"
   MatchProduct "WALTOP"
   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event5"
   Driver "wizardpen"
	Option		"TopX"		"775"
	Option		"TopY"		"726"
	Option		"BottomX"	"19237"
	Option		"BottomY"	"11614"
	Option 		"TopZ" 		"30"  # minimum pressure, default is 20
	Option		"BottomZ"	"1023" # maximum pressure
	Option		"TPCButton"	"on"  # default is "off"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
   Identifier "wizardpen ignore mouse dev"
   MatchIsTablet "on"
   MatchProduct "WALTOP"
   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.0-usb-0:1:1.0-mouse"
   Driver ""
EndSection
```

does.  It should help with sensitivity and maybe stylus buttons.

For xinput test then try:


```
xinput test "WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet"
```

----------


## Riffer

xinput didn't work.

I have a funny feeling that its not so much tweaking but learning how to use the stylus.  I noticed on the desktop if I don't touch the pad but keep it off about 3 mm and only touch what I want, it works fine.  So I think I'm going to play with it for a day or 2 and see.

I thank you so much, you've been so helpful I was at my wit's end with this one.

----------


## Favux

OK, and we can tweak it more if we need to.  One thing I'd like you to check if you get the chance is if the generic:


```
   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
```

in the first snippet now works, rather than having to match to event5.

----------


## Riffer

yep it works.  The only thing that doesn't work are the pen buttons.  The thing that confuses me is how it moves the mouse cursor around.  You actually don't touch the pad except to input a choice.  I wonder if that is correct?  Hmmm

----------


## Favux

Thanks.

You should be able to have the pointer move around with the stylus on the tablet.  The tpcbutton on should just mean the stylus buttons work with the stylus tip touching the tablet, off means they work with the tip a little off the tablet.

Edit:  Could you also check in the second snippet if:


```
   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/mouse*"
```

works instead of:


```
   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.0-usb-0:1:1.0-mouse"
```

----------


## Riffer

Did as you suggested.  It works as before so there wasn't any improvement.  I commented out the "TPCButton" option, at least now I have functionality.  Changing the "topz" option didn't do anything, I may play with the "bottomz" option.  Right now it picks up the stylus about 20 mm above the pad.  I think I'll open a bug report to the Wizardpen devs maybe they'll have some answers.

But right now I'm going wow, I have a functioning graphics tablet.  Thanks so much Favux.

----------


## Favux

Hi Riffer,

You're welcome.

Here's what I have for the current version of the Waltop 70-wizardpen.conf:


```
Section "InputClass"
   Identifier "wizardpen"
   MatchIsTablet "on"
   MatchProduct "WALTOP"
   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
   Driver "wizardpen"
	Option		"TopX"		"775"
	Option		"TopY"		"726"
	Option		"BottomX"	"19237"
	Option		"BottomY"	"11614"
	Option 		"TopZ" 		"20"  # minimum pressure, default is 20
	Option		"BottomZ"	"1023" # maximum pressure
#	Option		"TPCButton"	"on"  # default is "off"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
   Identifier "wizardpen ignore mouse dev"
   MatchIsTablet "on"
   MatchProduct "WALTOP"
   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/mouse*"
   Option "Ignore" "yes"
EndSection
```

I'd appreciate it if you confirmed it for me.  A link to your bug report would also be good.


*Edit (10-12-10)* - Update the Waltop 70-wizardpen.conf:


```
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "WizardPen class"
    MatchIsTablet "on"
    MatchProduct "WALTOP"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wizardpen"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "WizardPen ignore mouse dev class"
    MatchIsTablet "on"
    MatchProduct "WALTOP"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/mouse*"
    Option "Ignore" "yes"
EndSection
```

In Lucid use:


```
gksudo gedit /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/70-wizardpen.conf
```

In Maverick use:


```
gksudo gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/70-wizardpen.conf
```

----------


## marranzano

hi Favux,
just a quick note:
I've found xinput_calibrator to be a possible substitute to wacomcpl for those who, like me, are using lucid..

thanks for your great work
Marranzano

----------


## curson

Hello there! I've just bought a *Wacom BAMBOO Pen (CTL-460/K)* and followed the instructions on the first post in this thread for *9.10 Karmic + linuxwacom-0.8.8-6* using the configuration via *10-linuxwacom.fdi* option.

I get no clear "error message" at any steps of the guide, but still, the tablet doesn't work. 

I believe the problem is that, somehow, _xinput_ and _xsetwacom_ output end up not agreeing with each others, but I don't know where to rectify this problem, even if I believe it could be coming from the *.fdi* file itself (which is the generic one attached at the end of the first post of this thread as suggested in the guide).

I attach what should be some relevant output:



```
&> dmesg | grep acom
[   25.698399] input: Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0/input/input9
[   25.732651] input: Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.1/input/input11
[   25.738624] usbcore: registered new interface driver wacom
[   25.738626] wacom: v1.52-pc-0.3:USB Wacom tablet driver
```



```
&> xinput --list --short
"Virtual core pointer"	id=0	[XPointer]
"Virtual core keyboard"	id=1	[XKeyboard]
"UVC Camera (05ca:183d)"	id=2	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse"	id=3	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Innovace USB Keyboard"	id=4	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Power Button"	id=5	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Innovace USB Keyboard"	id=6	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Sony Vaio Keys"	id=7	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Power Button"	id=8	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"stylus pad"	id=9	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"eraser"	id=10	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"touch"	id=11	[XExtensionPointer]
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"	id=12	[XExtensionPointer]
"Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse"	id=13	[XExtensionPointer]
```



```
&> xsetwacom -v list
eraser     eraser
touch     touch
```

Launching _wacomcpl_ results in only the *eraser* to be available for any kind of configuration. Neither the *stylus* nor the *touch* (that my model shouldn't have anyway) are listed.

I am a bit at a loss here, as I am not familiar with what is really happening, and the syntax of _10-linuxwacom.fdi_ is somewhat obscure to me. 

Anyone to the rescue?  :Wink:

----------


## Favux

Hi curson,

Your dmesg basically looks correct.  Where is stylus in 'xinput --list' though?

You can try replacing the new-generic .fdi with the new-working .fdi, and see if that fixes it, see:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=384

Or we could look at your Xorg.0.log in /var/log with your current set up and see what's going on.

----------


## curson

> Where is stylus in 'xinput --list' though?


It appears to be listed as "Stylus Pad" as in here:


```
"stylus pad"	id=9	[XExtensionKeyboard]
```

...but I don't know if that is correct or not.




> You can try replacing the new-generic .fdi with the new-working .fdi, and see if that fixes it, see:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=384


I will try it now, and see what the reboot brings me up with. I have the feeling is something to do with the .fdi, but I don't see why a generic one should not work though  :Very Happy:  Mysteries.




> Or we could look at your Xorg.0.log in /var/log with your current set up and see what's going on.


Here is what seems to be the relevant part (with still the generic .fdi, not the new one you've suggested yet) in my /var/Xorg.0.log:



```
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.8-6 $
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus pad" (type: Wacom Pad)
(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1
(==) Wacom USB Bamboo tablet speed=9600 (38400) maxX=0 maxY=0 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "eraser" (type: Wacom Eraser)
```

As far as Xorg.0.log goes, it seems pretty clean and neat  :Wink: 

I'll try the new .fdi and come back... thanks for this first answer anyway!


*!!!UPDATE!!!*

After the reboot, with this .fdi file, the situation is I think even stranger and in some way, I suppose worse.

*xinput --list --short gives:*


```
"Virtual core pointer"	id=0	[XPointer]
"Virtual core keyboard"	id=1	[XKeyboard]
"Innovace USB Keyboard"	id=2	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"touch"	id=3	[XExtensionPointer]
"pad"	id=4	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Innovace USB Keyboard"	id=5	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse"	id=6	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Power Button"	id=7	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Sony Vaio Keys"	id=8	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"UVC Camera (05ca:183d)"	id=9	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Power Button"	id=10	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"	id=11	[XExtensionPointer]
"Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse"	id=12	[XExtensionPointer]
```

with no mention of the stylus at all.

*xsetwacom -v -list gives:*


```
touch     touch
pad     pad
```

and *wacomcpl* displays nothing at all. The LED on the tablet is on, and it reacts when the stylus touches the tabled by blinking. Also, just having the stylus about 3mm hovering the tablet, and pressing the stylus buttons make the LED blinking.

----------


## Favux

The "stylus pad" refers to the pad, which are the four buttons.  But the new Bamboos have the pad on the touch channel.  So it should say "touch pad".  But beyond that you have the Pen.  So you shouldn't see the pad, or touch or eraser, because your stylus does not have an eraser.

We might have two .fdi's conflicting, if you did not remove/replace the default wacom.fdi that comes with Karmic.  Or if you have active wacom enteries in xorg.conf.  The other possibility is the Wacom names filter is not working correctly on your setup.  We'd need to check out Xorg.0.log and probably lshal (lshal>yourusername_lshal.txt) to find out.

I do have a .fdi just for the Pen.

----------


## curson

With just the .fdi for the Pen that you posted in your last message, this is what I get.



```
xsetwacom list
Wacom_Bamboo_4x5_Finger     stylus
```



```
xinput --list --short
"Virtual core pointer"	id=0	[XPointer]
"Virtual core keyboard"	id=1	[XKeyboard]
"Power Button"	id=2	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Sony Vaio Keys"	id=3	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Innovace USB Keyboard"	id=4	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse"	id=5	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Innovace USB Keyboard"	id=6	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"UVC Camera (05ca:183d)"	id=7	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Power Button"	id=8	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"	id=9	[XExtensionPointer]
"Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse"	id=10	[XExtensionPointer]
"Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger"	id=11	[XExtensionPointer]
```

Again, *wacomcpl* doesn't see a thing at all. LED behaviour is as described before. I've attached my xorg.conf (as far as I can tell, irrilevant), my Xorg.0.log and the result of lshal.

Again, thank you!


*!!!UPDATE!!!*
Out of mild boredom, I went scavenging around. I found that the .fdi provided here works! I don't know about configurations now, as wacomcpl crashes as it is, but the tablet is working (with pressure sensitivity too) in GIMP without a glitch as far as I can tell! Doesn't really give me an answer as to what was wrong before, but as far as having it working, it solves the issue.

I will see if I can work out how to tweak configurations without having wacomcpl working, but for today, I'm satisfied!  :Wink:

----------


## Favux

Hi curson,

Linuxwacom 0.8.8-6 just got re-released today.  Looks like there was a problem with yesterday's release.  Recompile and install it and let's see where we are.

----------


## curson

As said in my latest post, I somewhat managed to get things moving/working, except the fact that wacomcpl crash when called up. Might be because of the (un)setting/(un)configuring of it, but have to say it's not really usable though as it is.

I'll download and recompile, but on the website it appears still to be 0.8.8-6 dated 14/07, is that the new file or is it somewhere else?

----------


## Favux

Should be dated 7-15 now:  https://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxwacom/files/

----------


## curson

Recompiling killed it with my previous (see last post) .fdi that was actually working. It is now working (very erratically) with your _Favux_new-generic_rc2_10-linuxwacom.fdi.txt_ and only with that.



```
"Virtual core pointer"	id=0	[XPointer]
"Virtual core keyboard"	id=1	[XKeyboard]
"UVC Camera (05ca:183d)"	id=2	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Power Button"	id=3	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Sony Vaio Keys"	id=4	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Power Button"	id=5	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Innovace USB Keyboard"	id=6	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Innovace USB Keyboard"	id=7	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse"	id=8	[XExtensionKeyboard]
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"	id=14	[XExtensionPointer]
"Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse"	id=15	[XExtensionPointer]
"Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen"	id=9	[XExtensionPointer]
"Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger"	id=10	[XExtensionPointer]
```



```
xsetwacom list
Wacom_Bamboo_4x5_Pen     stylus
Wacom_Bamboo_4x5_Finger     stylus
```

As said before, _wacomcpl_ crashes with message:



```
wacomcpl: using TCLLIBPATH="[list  /usr/lib ]"
Error in startup script: Get: Unknown parameter 'SBottomX8'
    while executing
"exec xsetwacom get "$dev" SBottomX$i "
    (procedure "createScreenList" line 6)
    invoked from within
"createScreenList $dev"
    (procedure "createDeviceListPanel" line 17)
    invoked from within
"createDeviceListPanel "
    (procedure "createControls" line 9)
    invoked from within
"createControls"
    invoked from within
"if { $argc > 1 && [lindex $argv 0] == "calibrate" } {
    wm title . "Wacom Control Panel -Calibration"	
    CalibrateOnly $argc $argv
    wm geometry..."
    (file "/usr/bin/wacomcpl-exec" line 2177)
```

Curious that any time the tablet actually works, wacomcpl doesn't. Anyway, by erratically before I meant that: the buttons on the stylus do nothing, pressure works in GIMP but the cursor is mostly uncontrollable, and tend to freeze in place. Apparently totally randomly, I also get sort of "inversion" where I draw from one point, and I get a line starting from all the way to the left to said point... I have the feeling it's "working" just as a result of crazy settings.

Need to get to dinner now, I'll come back to this later.

----------


## Favux

Please don't keep changing the .fdi, that introduces too many variables (complicates the picture).  Just use the Bamboo-Pen test1 .fdi.  That will work for your Bamboo Pen and is the simplest wacom.fdi for it.  There should only be one wacom.fdi called 10-linuxwacom.fdi located at /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/.  And it's contents should only be the contents of the test1 Pen .fdi and nothing else.  I think you may have another wacom.fdi somewhere that is messing up the configuration.

Right now with the new-generic you have a spurious "if0" channel that the driver is trying to set up touch on.

With the Pen .fdi you should see in 'xinput --list':


```
stylus
```

and in 'xsetwacom list':


```
stylus   stylus
```

and then the stylus and wacomcpl will work.

----------


## curson

With the .fdi you pointed out (and by a reasearch on my / I don't have any other .fdi with the except of the test one in my ~/downloads directory) this is what I ultimately have:

'xinput --list'


```
"Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger"	id=11	[XExtensionPointer]
	Type is TOUCHPAD
	Num_buttons is 12
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 480
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 320
		Resolution is 1
```

'xsetwacom list'


```
Wacom_Bamboo_4x5_Finger     stylus
```

and a totally blank list when '_wacomcpl_' is run. Needless to say, the tablet doesn't work at all. I will try another reboot, just to be sure though.

----------


## Favux

The install for a Bamboo Pen is relatively simple and straight forward.  No way should we be having all this drama.  What features does the Wacom BAMBOO Pen (CTL-460/K) have?  A stylus without eraser, correct.  Maybe the K changes something.

Right now it looks like:  either your compiling of linuxwacom went seriously wrong without you recognizing the errors, or your system is seriously messed up.  Some bizarre problem with udev rules, HAL, or the kernel.  Or I'm missing the obvious.

----------


## curson

There are no buttons on the tablet, and two on the stylus. No eraser, the simplest tablet you could probably think about  :Very Happy: 

The compilation of Linuxwacom went smooth, I can recognize compilations error and there was none. I followed the tutorial on the first post of this thread line by line.

There is nothing special, that I'm aware of, with my system. It's an up-to-date 9.10 and that's all.

This actual results seem to be the closest one to the "wished" one, but it doesn't give any life signs. The one with the .fdi from the Gentoo wiki brings the tablet alive, and I can draw a bit, but as said is very erratic in its behaviour, which makes me think it's working just "by chance" more than by design.  

I too am at a loss... I suppose I will have to do without at this point, as I don't know what to try next.

----------


## Favux

I'm baffled.  All I can think of is that for some reason Wacom switched channels for your model of the Pen.  This is a crazy idea but try this .fdi.

----------


## curson

> I'm baffled.  All I can think of is that for some reason Wacom switched channels for your model of the Pen.  This is a crazy idea but try this .fdi.


The tablet works, I can move the pointer, but it's absolutely random, it doesn't follow my movements at all. Still I get:

'xinput --list'


```
"Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen"	id=11	[XExtensionPointer]
"stylus"	id=12	[XExtensionPointer]
```

'xsetwacom list'


```
stylus stylus
```

And as usual, a blank wacomcpl.

----------


## Favux

Wow!  Progress.

The stylus in xinput is correct.  And xsetwacom list is correct too.  It looks like maybe "Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen" on "if0" is messing things up.  Hmmm.  Give me a few minutes.

----------


## curson

> Wow!  Progress.
> 
> The stylus in xinput is correct.  And xsetwacom list is correct too.  It looks like maybe "Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen" on "if0" is messing things up.  Hmmm.  Give me a few minutes.


You're the MAN, dude. No matter if we'll solve this one or not, you have been outstandingly patient with me!! GREAT!

----------


## Favux

OK, this is quick and dirty.  The blocking of "if0" should probably be done on pre-probe.  I'm hoping the "empty" driver line will be taken as null/ignore without breaking X.  So be prepared to restore your "working" 10-linuxwacom.fdi from the command line.

----------


## curson

The n-th reboot, with '_test3' .fdi left me with:

'xinput --list --short'


```
"stylus"	id=11	[XExtensionPointer]
```

and 'xsetwacom list'


```
stylus           stylus
```

but again nothing from 'wacomcpl' and no working tablet at all this time.

----------


## Favux

Well at least it didn't break anything.   :Smile: 


What happens if we reverse it?

----------


## curson

This 'test4' seems to be particularly broken  :Razz: 

I get: 


```
"Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger"	id=11	[XExtensionPointer]
```

out of 'xinput --list' and nothing at all from 'xsetwacom list' & 'wacomcpl' as well.

*UPDATE*
Going to sleep now, 01:30am here... thank you for all your efforts once again!

----------


## Favux

Huh, maybe I did miss the obvious.  In your lshal:


```
  input.product = 'Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'synaptics'  (string)
```

it looks like the Synaptic Touchpad driver is trying to set up on "if1".  Since the Pen doesn't have a real "if1" and I didn't see anything in Xorg.0.log ...  If this is the problem it is easy to fix:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...0&postcount=22  And you can use the Pen test1 .fdi.  If Synaptic is the problem things should work now.  Fingers crossed, pun intended.

----------


## curson

Hi again, Favux.
I have tried the modifications to the '10-x11-synaptics.fdi' file. With that and the 'test1' fdi you suggested neither 'xinput --list' nor 'xsetwacom list' give me any results about the tablet AT ALL.

I get again a "Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen id=11" using 'test2', but nothing from 'xsetwacom' there either. Both 'test3' and 'test4' fdi bring up the same null result of 'test1'. 

Just as a note, I attach my new lshal. There is no further mention of Synaptics drivers (as I would have expected: I don't need it on this system for anything... I don't have a touchpad), but maybe could be useful.

Tell me when you're ready to "give up", I don't want to stress you more than I have already done... it's clearly something b0rked with my system, as the steps we've taken should have worked already  :Sad:  so maybe there is really nothing that can be done.

Anyway, thank you again.

----------


## Favux

Hi curson,

It looks like the Synaptic fix and the test1 .fdi have straightened things out.

Wacom is now setting up on the spurious "if1" and the only device being set up is the stylus:


```
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.touchpad'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial_if1'  (string)
  info.product = 'stylus'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event11'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial_if1'  (string)
  input.product = 'Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'wacom'  (string)
  input.x11_options.Type = 'stylus'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event11'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.1/input/input26/event11'  (string)
```

Now on the "real" channel "if0" again just a stylus is being set up:


```
udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'
  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet'} (string list)
  info.category = 'input'  (string)
  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial_if0'  (string)
  info.product = 'Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen'  (string)
  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input'  (string)
  input.device = '/dev/input/event10'  (string)
  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_56a_d4_noserial_if0'  (string)
  input.product = 'Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen'  (string)
  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)
  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event10'  (string)
  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)
  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)
  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0/input/input25/event10'  (string)
```

but notice that evdev is the driver.  If we looked at Xorg.0.log we'll find the wacom driver rejecting the stylus which is why evdev is setting up on it.  It's suppose to as it is the driver of last resort.

So why is wacom rejecting your stylus?  I have no idea.  One thing we could try is adding a Bamboo Pen wacom.rules to udev.  See the 60-wacom.rules file attached to the bottom of this Bamboo HOW TO.  Instructions are on III b) ii.  Use the whole file rather than just the line as the update includes the Bamboos.  Instructions also in Appendix 3 in the HOW TO on the first page of this thread.

----------


## curson

> So why is wacom rejecting your stylus?  I have no idea.  One thing we could try is adding a Bamboo Pen wacom.rules to udev.  See the 60-wacom.rules file attached to the bottom of this Bamboo HOW TO.  Instructions are on III b) ii.  Use the whole file rather than just the line as the update includes the Bamboos.  Instructions also in Appendix 3 in the HOW TO on the first page of this thread.


This new hack leaves me without a single entry out of 'xinput --list' and 'xsetwacom list'. The tablet is not seen in any way. I will check I've done everything right after dinner, but this first try is not really promising, even using 'test1.fdi'. The only way to get a result from 'xinput --list' is to revert the hack we tried on '11-x11-synaptics.fdi' which gives me:



```
xinput --list --short
"Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger"	id=11	[XExtensionPointer]
```

but still nothing from 'xsetwacom'. If I follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...0&postcount=22 to modify '11-x11-synaptics.fdi' I get nothing at all. Don't know if this is relevant, but just sharing.

I am attaching both my lshal for this reboot and my Xorg.0.log, if they might help. The come from this conditions:
 - test1.fdi
 - 11-x11-synaptics.fdi hack in place
 - 60-wacom.rules hack in place

----------


## Riffer

> Hi Riffer,
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Here's what I have for the current version of the Waltop 70-wizardpen.conf:
> 
> 
> ```
> Section "InputClass"
> ...


Hi Favux, sorry to take so long its been a week from hell.  Tried your new configuration and it changes nothing.  Here is the bug on launchpad



```
https://bugs.launchpad.net/wizardpen/+bug/604492
```

At this point I'm wondering if its a hardware fault, I'll do some googling and report back in the next day or so.

Thanks again for your support, it makes Linux and Ubuntu the best computer experience.

----------


## Riffer

Some interesting reading around the Genius tablets.  Most owners seem to have positive things to say about their tablets, but a sizable minority report some form of issue.  The issues run the gamet from some of the buttons not working to my issue.  They do say that in PaintShop you can adjust the sensitivity.  I've checked if there is something similar in Gimp.  

There is no Wizardpen setting, there is a virtual core XTEST pointer and a Waltrop which I used.  Now the funny thing is the sensitivity in Gimp is better, I don't have to press so hard to get a dark line, so that aspect is better in Gimp, but not in MyPaint.

----------


## Favux

Hi Riffer,

Thanks for confirming Option Ignore works, along with the link to the bug report.

Glad it's working better in Gimp.  Remember that Wacom, when the kernel is fixed, will probably be a better driver for Waltop tablets than the WizardPen driver.  I suppose it could be a hardware problem, although if it works OK in Windows that isn't the problem.


Hi curson,

The lack of an entry in xinput list is good!  It points us to the problem.  What you want to do is check Xorg.0.log and see if the wacom driver sees your tablet but fails to initialize it.

Remember without the fix to Synaptic it's the Synaptic .fdi that's giving you "Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger".  So keep the fix.  It won't hurt anything.

With the Synaptic fix and the test1 wacom.fdi and everything else we've eliminated most variables.  If Xorg.0.log does show the wacom driver failing either the problem is with the install of the wacom drivers or with your Ubuntu install.  Maybe something in the Ubuntu install isn't allowing the wacom drivers to install correctly.

----------


## curson

> The lack of an entry in xinput list is good!  It points us to the problem.  What you want to do is check Xorg.0.log and see if the wacom driver sees your tablet but fails to initialize it.
> 
> Remember without the fix to Synaptic it's the Synaptic .fdi that's giving you "Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Finger".  So keep the fix.  It won't hurt anything.
> 
> With the Synaptic fix and the test1 wacom.fdi and everything else we've eliminated most variables.  If Xorg.0.log does show the wacom driver failing either the problem is with the install of the wacom drivers or with your Ubuntu install.  Maybe something in the Ubuntu install isn't allowing the wacom drivers to install correctly.


Hi Favux, and thanks for coming back to me with this reply.

I've kept all the _hacks&fixes_ that we have maturated during our trials and errors, and the situation (as we were probably expecting right this time) hasn't changed. However, I have a fresh Xorg.0.log. 

I am attaching the entire file to this post, but I'm pretty sure this is the relevant section:


```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device stylus
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
»·····compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0
»·····Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
»·····ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Wacom driver level: 47-0.8.8-6 $
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event10"
(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "stylus"
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
```

I appears that yes, the 'wacom' driver tries to load my stylus (and just the stylus) and that it fails miserably too ;P I'm not sure if I want to be happy about this or not.

Anyway. I am about to leave for a business trip, and I won't be near this computer with the tablet until the 24th, but if you come up with a possible explanation/solution let me know anyway, and I will try it as soon as it's possible.

I am never going to thank you enough for your help/support, but I do it anyway: THANK YOU!

----------


## Favux

Hi curson,

Thanks for attaching the whole Xorg.0.log.

What we now want is to see if we can get more information into Xorg.0.log by turning debugging on.  So try the attached .fdi and post the resulting Xorg.0.log.

----------


## curson

Hi Favux, thank you for your last message and for waiting.

I attach my Xorg.0.log obtained using the latest .fdi you've suggested me, but as far as I can tell, there is no more information than there was before.

Still nothing from xinput --list or similar.

----------


## artik1024

Hi Favux, loic2, and all that make wacom (intuos3 here)working under ubuntu. I'm very happy to get pressure sensitivity, but only under Gimp.

1 - How to set-up in Wine photoshop cs5 ? actually, only clic work, but not sensitivity pressure.
2 - Also, how to map buttons to differents keybords keys ?

here is my Xorg.conf :



```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"
	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice    "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice    "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice    "pad"
EndSection

Section "Module"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "stylus"
	Driver      "wacom"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
	Option	    "Type" "stylus"
	Option	    "USB" "on"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "eraser"
	Driver      "wacom"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
	Option	    "Type" "eraser"
	Option	    "USB" "on"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "cursor"
	Driver      "wacom"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
	Option	    "Type" "cursor"
	Option	    "Mode" "relative"
	Option	    "USB" "on"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "pad"
	Driver      "wacom"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
	Option	    "Type" "pad"
	Option	    "USB" "on"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
	Option	    "DPMS" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
	Driver      "fglrx"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"
	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
	DefaultDepth     24
	SubSection "Display"
	Viewport   0 0
	Virtual   2560 1440
	Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

----------


## Favux

Hi curson,

I haven't forgotten you.  It looks like since the debug commands did nothing the linuxwacom driver is rejecting your stylus before they can apply.  I still don't understand what's going on so I decided to set it aside for a few days.


Hi artik1024,

Sorry, I don't know anything about Wine.  I've read a few threads on it and I gather pressure is hit or miss depending on the version of Wine and the version of Photoshop.  Maybe I read something about pressure only available for Photoshop cs4?

What version/release of Ubuntu are you using?  If it's Lucid to map buttons see the sample Intuos3 .xsetwacom.sh at the second post on the Bamboo thread.  If you have a Wacom tablet mouse we could finish setting up the cursor section.

----------


## artik1024

Hi favux ! Re-installed Ubuntu ... My question is : how for example expresskey "1" I want to map it with "spacebar" ?

Also I tried your .xsetwacom.sh for intuos3, but I'm not totally sure it's really loaded. How to check ?

About Wine, you were right ! I tried photoshop CS2 and it works. I'll add a bug at winehq bugzilla, about photoshop CS4 and 5 : http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23947. thanks !

I also found a great applet : Tablet Apps 0.3.1
http://alexmac.cc/tablet-apps/ here is a little screenshot :



Finally, for the mouse I don't have one, but I easily can go to buy one, and make all tests you ask me. I will be very happy to help you on this HOWTO, it can also help me to understand everything  :Wink: 

Waiting for your answers

----------


## Favux

Hi artik1024,





> Re-installed Ubuntu ...


Did you update xf96-input-wacom too?  Or the wacom.ko?



> My question is : how for example expresskey "1" I want to map it with "spacebar" ?


The spacebar key isn't in special keys.  Looking at dumpkeys I think I could add it.  To make sure:  you want to be able to make a tablet button (pad button) emit a space when pressed?  If so I can mess around with it and see if I can get it to work.



> Also I tried your .xsetwacom.sh for intuos3, but I'm not totally sure it's really loaded. How to check ?


Make sure it's executable.  You test it the same way as with a xsetwacom command in a terminal.  Enter the command and see if it applies.  Or double click on the .xsetwacom.sh and any changes you make should apply.

Is Gnome Graphics Tablet Apps working for you?  I thought that didn't work on the newer Xservers.



> Finally, for the mouse I don't have one, but I easily can go to buy one, and make all tests you ask me. I will be very happy to help you on this HOWTO


I appreciate the offer, but there is no need to buy the Wacom tablet mouse unless you need it for your work flow.

----------


## artik1024

> Is Gnome Graphics Tablet Apps working for you? I thought that didn't work on the newer Xservers.


yes, perfectly ! lucid upto date. I used the .deb on their website.




> Did you update xf96-input-wacom too? Or the wacom.ko?


Normally, yes. I just follow your HOWTO.




> To make sure: you want to be able to make a tablet button (pad button) emit a space when pressed?


Absolutly. In photoshop, when you hit spacebar, that grab your image, and you can move in it. that's a shorcut very usefull for designers under photoshop, and I'd like to map it on my intuos3 button (one of the left 4 buttons, for example).




> Enter the command and see if it applies. Or double click on the .xsetwacom.sh and any changes you make should apply.


Oops, It doesn't work :



```
artik@artik-home:~$ xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos3 6x8 stylus" Suppress "2"
Cannot find device 'Wacom Intuos3 6x8 stylus'.
```

here is my "xinput --list" :



```
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ stylus                                  	id=6	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ eraser                                  	id=7	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ cursor                                  	id=8	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ pad                                     	id=9	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ HID 05ac:820b                           	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Razer Razer Diamondback Optical Mouse   	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=17	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=10	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=11	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=12	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HID 05ac:820a                           	id=13	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Built-in iSight                         	id=15	[slave  keyboard (3)]
```

I don't understand why my strip buttons works... I can scroll in firefox for example.
Could you give me an example working with my conf ? I'll set the others, and propose a xsetwacom.sh for Photoshop designers under linux  :Wink:  




> I appreciate the offer, but there is no need to buy the Wacom tablet mouse unless you need it for your work flow.


It's really not a problem. I could be very happy to help community to get these wacom perfectly running under ubuntu and others.

----------


## Favux

Hi artik1024,




> Absolutly. In photoshop, when you hit spacebar, that grab your image, and you can move in it. that's a shorcut very usefull for designers under photoshop, and I'd like to map it on my intuos3 button (one of the left 4 buttons, for example).


OK, I'll play with it and hopefully get it working.  If I do I'll make a patch and submit it to the LWP.

You're 'xinput --list' indicates the tablet isn't being recognized.  Check that the wacom.ko is auto-loading:


```
lsmod | grep wacom
```

----------


## artik1024

```
artik@artik-home:~$ lsmod | grep wacom
wacom                  30242  0
```

But how to load it ? :S

----------


## Favux

You'd add 'wacom' (without the quotes) to /etc/modules.  But you don't need to:


```
wacom                  30242  0
```

indicates the module is there and is auto-loading.  Did you update the wacom.ko or is that the default 0.8.4-4 one that comes with Lucid?

So the problem may lie with xf86-input-wacom.  You said you cloned the git?  Let's look at Xorg.0.log in /var/log.

----------


## artik1024

```
artik@artik-home:~$ modinfo -n wacom
/lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
artik@artik-home:~$ modinfo -d wacom
USB Wacom tablet driver
USB Wacom tablet driver
artik@artik-home:~$
```

I recompiled it, and copy it in /lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko



```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6
Release Date: 2010-03-17
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-27-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux artik-home 2.6.32-24-generic-pae #39-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 28 07:39:26 UTC 2010 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic-pae root=UUID=cdc331fc-fb3b-4b1d-98df-15bfae485625 ro quiet splash
Build Date: 16 June 2010  09:31:32AM
xorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.2 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Aug  9 03:14:50 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) Using config directory: "/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d"
(==) ServerLayout "aticonfig Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
(**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
(**) |-->Input Device "eraser"
(**) |-->Input Device "cursor"
(**) |-->Input Device "pad"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
(II) Loader magic: 0x81f0e80
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:944a:106b:00b5 ATI Technologies Inc M98L [Mobility Radeon HD 4850] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0620000/65536, I/O @ 0x00002000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.
(II) "glx" will be loaded by default.
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
	compiled for 7.5.0, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so
(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
	compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 8.75.5
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so
(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
	compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 8.75.5
(II) LoadModule: "wacom"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.10.8
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.75.5
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.753                                
(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jun 29 2010 22:07:36
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx
(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb
(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x944A) found
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found
(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release
(II) AMD Video driver is signed
(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x94347d8
(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"
(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888
(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB 
(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so
ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0
ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
ukiOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 11
ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0
(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO
(==) fglrx(0): ATI 2D Acceleration Architecture enabled
(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850" (Chipset = 0x944a)
(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x106b, PciSubDevice = 0x00b5)
(==) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI
(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000
(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd0620000
(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00002000
(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000
(II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used
(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 11.22
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: M98
(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00
(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected
(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 524288 kByte, Type: GDDR3
(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected
(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.
(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:0.0.
(II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xf00000000, MCFBSize = 0x20000000)
(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 36.
(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!
(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!
(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) fglrx(0): Finished Initialize PPLIB!
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display0: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]
(II) fglrx(0): Display0 EDID data ---------------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: APP  Model: 9cb5  Serial#: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2009  Week: 28
(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.4
(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input
(II) fglrx(0): 8 bits per channel
(II) fglrx(0): Digital interface is DisplayPort
(II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 60  vert.: 34
(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: Off
(II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 
(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) fglrx(0): Preferred mode is native pixel format and refresh rate
(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.653 redY: 0.334   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.620
(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.146 blueY: 0.050   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329
(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) fglrx(0): clock: 241.5 MHz   Image Size:  597 x 336 mm
(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 2560  h_sync: 2608  h_sync_end 2640 h_blank_end 2720 h_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1440  v_sync: 1443  v_sync_end 1448 v_blanking: 1481 v_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) fglrx(0): clock: 74.5 MHz   Image Size:  597 x 336 mm
(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1344  h_sync_end 1472 h_blank_end 1664 h_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 720  v_sync: 723  v_sync_end 728 v_blanking: 748 v_border: 0
(II) fglrx(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 2
(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: Color LCD
(II) fglrx(0): Number of EDID sections to follow: 1
(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) fglrx(0): 	00ffffffffffff000610b59c00000000
(II) fglrx(0): 	1c130104a53c2278226fb1a7554c9e25
(II) fglrx(0): 	0c505400000001010101010101010101
(II) fglrx(0): 	010101010101565e00a0a0a029503020
(II) fglrx(0): 	350055502100001a1a1d008051d01c20
(II) fglrx(0): 	4080350055502100001c000000020106
(II) fglrx(0): 	10010a010000000000000000000000fc
(II) fglrx(0): 	00436f6c6f72204c43440a2020200108
(II) fglrx(0): End of Display0 EDID data --------------------
(II) fglrx(0): Output LVDS using monitor section aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0
(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section
(II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "APP", prod id 40117
(II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "2560x1440"x0.0  241.50  2560 2608 2640 2720  1440 1443 1448 1481 +hsync -vsync (88.8 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"x0.0   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)
(II) fglrx(0): Output LVDS connected
(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 disconnected
(II) fglrx(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) fglrx(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 2560x1440
(II) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (600, 340) mm
(II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (108, 108)
(II) fglrx(0): Adapter ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850 has 2 configurable heads and 1 displays connected.
(==) fglrx(0): QBS disabled
(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO
(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"
(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0
(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI
(II) fglrx(0): doing swlDriScreenInit
(II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit for fglrx driver
ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0
ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
ukiOpenDevice: open result is 17, (OK)
ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 17
ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0
(II) fglrx(0): [uki] DRM interface version 1.0
(II) fglrx(0): [uki] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"
(II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000
(II) fglrx(0): [uki] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0xb6943000
(II) fglrx(0): [uki] framebuffer handle = 0x3000
(II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit done
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx
(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.75.5
(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jun 29 2010
(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.32-24-generic-pae
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000
(II) fglrx(0): [uki] register handle = 0x00004000
(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!
(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xf00000000 FBMappedSize: 0x01040000
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(2560,1664)
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(2560,1536) (front color buffer - assumption)
(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 2560 x 128
(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled
(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION
(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled
(II) fglrx(0): Initialized in-driver Xinerama extension
(**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.
(II) LoadModule: "glesx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/glesx.so
(II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension GLESX
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 528
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled
(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled
(II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/amdxmm.so
(II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 1.0.0
(II) Loading extension AMDXVOPL
(II) fglrx(0): UVD2 feature is available
(II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully
(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used
(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used
(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete
(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) fglrx(0): Using HW cursor of display infrastructure!
(II) fglrx(0): Disabling in-server RandR and enabling in-driver RandR 1.2.
(II) fglrx(0): 'eDP LCD' ConnectorType, abstracted as 'Panel'
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250
ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0
ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0
ukiOpenDevice: open result is 18, (OK)
ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 18
ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
(II) fglrx(0): Enable the clock gating!
(II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 677 x 380
(II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) stylus: always reports core events
(--) stylus: using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1
(--) stylus: Wacom USB Intuos3 tablet maxX=54204 maxY=31750 maxZ=1023 resX=5080 resY=5080  tilt=enabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: STYLUS)
(--) stylus: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=54204 bottom Y=31750 resol X=5080 resol Y=5080
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) eraser: always reports core events
(--) eraser: Wacom USB Intuos3 tablet maxX=54204 maxY=31750 maxZ=1023 resX=5080 resY=5080  tilt=enabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "eraser" (type: ERASER)
(--) eraser: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=54204 bottom Y=31750 resol X=5080 resol Y=5080
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"
(**) cursor: always reports core events
(**) Option "Mode" "relative"
(--) cursor: Wacom USB Intuos3 tablet maxX=54204 maxY=31750 maxZ=1023 resX=5080 resY=5080  tilt=enabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "cursor" (type: CURSOR)
(--) cursor: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=54204 bottom Y=31750 resol X=5080 resol Y=5080
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"
(**) pad: always reports core events
(--) pad: Wacom USB Intuos3 tablet maxX=54204 maxY=31750 maxZ=1023 resX=5080 resY=5080  tilt=enabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "pad" (type: PAD)
(--) pad: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=54204 bottom Y=31750 resol X=5080 resol Y=5080
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)
(**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "apple"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" "mac"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "apple:alupckeys"
(II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-85D750A98EE6B47CE22E2C1A3A62ECD76EEF7FB5.xkm
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)
(**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "apple"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" "mac"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "apple:alupckeys"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)
(**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events
(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) Sleep Button: Found keys
(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "apple"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" "mac"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "apple:alupckeys"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device HID 05ac:820a (/dev/input/event5)
(**) HID 05ac:820a: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) HID 05ac:820a: always reports core events
(**) HID 05ac:820a: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) HID 05ac:820a: Found keys
(II) HID 05ac:820a: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 05ac:820a" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "apple"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" "mac"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "apple:alupckeys"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device HID 05ac:820b (/dev/input/event6)
(**) HID 05ac:820b: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**) HID 05ac:820b: always reports core events
(**) HID 05ac:820b: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) HID 05ac:820b: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) HID 05ac:820b: Found relative axes
(II) HID 05ac:820b: Found x and y relative axes
(II) HID 05ac:820b: Configuring as mouse
(**) HID 05ac:820b: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) HID 05ac:820b: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 05ac:820b" (type: MOUSE)
(II) HID 05ac:820b: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device HID 05ac:820b (/dev/input/mouse2)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Built-in iSight (/dev/input/event8)
(**) Built-in iSight: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Built-in iSight: always reports core events
(**) Built-in iSight: Device: "/dev/input/event8"
(II) Built-in iSight: Found keys
(II) Built-in iSight: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Built-in iSight" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "apple"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" "mac"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "apple:alupckeys"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom Intuos3 6x11 (/dev/input/event7)
(**) Wacom Intuos3 6x11: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"
(**) Wacom Intuos3 6x11: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"
(WW) Wacom Intuos3 6x11: device file already in use by stylus. Ignoring.
```

----------


## Favux

Hi artik,

Is the tablet now in 'xinput --list' and working?  Xorg.0.log looks good.  I notice the wacom symlinks which tells me you are using the xorg.conf.  Any particular reason for that rather than the 10-wacom.conf?  With the xorg.conf you can't hot plug your Intuos3, whereas you can hot plug it using the 10-wacom.conf.

----------


## artik1024

Yeah, I got it working. But when I try to "xsetwacom ....." (a line in the .sh) that doesn't work.

Also, the xinput --list still give me :



```
artik@artik-home:~$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ stylus                                  	id=6	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ eraser                                  	id=7	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ cursor                                  	id=8	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ pad                                     	id=9	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ HID 05ac:820b                           	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Razer Razer Diamondback Optical Mouse   	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Macintosh mouse button emulation        	id=17	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=10	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=11	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=12	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HID 05ac:820a                           	id=13	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Built-in iSight                         	id=15	[slave  keyboard (3)]
artik@artik-home:~$
```

The last thing I need to do is set express button like I want   :Wink: 
When I tested on 10-wacom.conf, I get errors. I just want to set everything in the xorg.conf, and when all works like I want, I'll set in the 10-wacom.conf

----------


## Favux

Hi artik,

Good!  I'm glad the tablet is working.

I got the space key working and submitted it to the LWP.  Should be in xf86-input-wacom within a few days.  It was a little weird so no guarantees.  You'll use:


```
"key space"
```

You're seeing stylus, eraser, cursor, and pad because the identifiers in xorg.conf are specifing it.  That's why there's an xorg.conf .xsetwacom.sh.  For xorg.conf the commands would be:


```
xsetwacom set pad Button1 "key ctrl"
or
xsetwacom set stylus TPCButton "on"
```

Using the 10-wacom.conf + .xsetwacom.sh, if you want to hotplug, you use the "Device names" because the ID #'s can change.  So it would be like:


```
xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos3 6x8 pad" Button1 "key ctrl"
```

Remember for 10-wacom.conf to comment out all the Wacom sections in xorg.conf and also the Wacom lines in "ServerLayout".

----------


## artik1024

Favux, you're absolutly outstanding. here is my xsetwacom.sh :



```
## Device names and ID numbers from 'xinput --list'.

## stylus = ID ? = "stylus"
xsetwacom set "stylus" Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100
xsetwacom set "stylus" RawSample "4"  # default is 4, 1-100
xsetwacom set "stylus" ClickForce "6"  # 1-21
xsetwacom set "stylus" PressCurve "5 10 90 95"  # default is 0,0,100,100
xsetwacom set "stylus" TPCButton "on"
xsetwacom set "stylus" Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
xsetwacom set "stylus" Button1 "1"  # left mouse click
xsetwacom set "stylus" Button2 "2"  # right mouse click
xsetwacom set "stylus" Button3 "3"  # middle mouse click

## eraser = ID ? = "eraser"
xsetwacom set "eraser" Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100
xsetwacom set "eraser" RawSample "4"  #default is 4, 1-100
xsetwacom set "eraser" ClickForce "6"  # 1-21
xsetwacom set "eraser" PressCurve "0 10 90 100"  # default is 0,0,100,100
xsetwacom set "eraser" Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
xsetwacom set "eraser" Button1 "1"

## Remove comments if you have a cursor.  Not sure yet if all lines are applicable.  Lines
## with one # I'm reasonably sure of.
## cursor = ID ? = "cursor"
xsetwacom set "cursor" Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100  ?applies to cursor?
xsetwacom set "cursor" RawSample "4"  # default is 4  ?applies to cursor?
xsetwacom set "cursor" SpeedLevel "4"  # default is ?, 1 - 11
xsetwacom set "cursor" CursorProx "?"  # default is ?, range?
xsetwacom set "cursor" Mode "Relative"  # or Absolute
xsetwacom set "cursor" Button1 "1"  # left mouse click
xsetwacom set "cursor" Button2 "2"  # middle mouse click
xsetwacom set "cursor" Button3 "3"  # right mouse click

## pad = ID ? = "pad"
xsetwacom set "pad" Button1 "key ctrl"
xsetwacom set "pad" Button2 "key alt"
xsetwacom set "pad" Button3 "key shift"
xsetwacom set "pad" Button4 "key tab"
xsetwacom set "pad" StripLDn "key Prior"  # pagedown
xsetwacom set "pad" StripLUp "key Next"  # pageup
xsetwacom set "pad" Button5 "key apostrophe"
xsetwacom set "pad" Button6 "key backspace"
xsetwacom set "pad" Button7 "key backslash"
xsetwacom set "pad" Button8 "key ctrl z"
xsetwacom set "pad" StripRDn "key KP_Add"  # NumpadPlus
xsetwacom set "pad" StripRUp "key KP_Subtract"  # NumpadMinus


## Developed with duffman.c.d.
```

And everything works .. perfectly, but my



```
xsetwacom set "pad" StripLDn "key Prior"
```

doesn't do anything. Do you know how to back to a normal scroll ? (in fact I'm looking to set it to zoom in photoshop : alt + mouse wheel up or down), How set my xsetwacom to make this command ?

Do you know where I can find a pattern where all buttons (like pad, etc etc) show the button number it match ?

Also, could you prevent us when new xf86-input-wacom is available ?

----------


## Favux

Hi artik,

Looking good!


From:  http://kaeru.my/articles/technical/s...x/ubuntu-setup




> but my
> 
> 
> ```
> xsetwacom set "pad" StripLDn "key Prior"
> ```
> 
> doesn't do anything. Do you know how to back to a normal scroll ?


The strip hasn't been enable in xf86-input-wacom yet.  The patches to do it were submitted a couple of days ago by Peter.  Ping has asked for a "tested by" for the patches.  So hopefully in just a few days.



> Also, could you prevent us when new xf86-input-wacom is available ?


Sure.  Hopefully the space key and strip patch will be added at about the same time.

I noticed you removed the comments from the cursor (Wacom tablet mouse) section.  Did you get one?  Those xsetwacom commands work for it?

----------


## artik1024

sorry about cursor, I just realised cursor = mouse  :Wink:  so I commented them again.

About strip, before launching xsetwacom.sh, the strips scrolled correctly in a web page, strange. I commented it again, and now scroll works good ! I just need to clic "alt" (button 2) + strip, and I zoom or unzoom with photoshop ! so cool  :Wink:  But I'd like to set this strip as "alt + scrollup" and "alt + scrolldown". Don't know if it possible.

For the pattern : many thanks = exactly what I wanted. Do you know where I can find a list with complete keys I can set to the pad ?



```
artik@artik-home:~$ xsetwacom list mods
unknown argument to list.
```

----------


## Favux

Hi artik,




> About strip, before launching xsetwacom.sh, the strips scrolled correctly in a web page, strange.


I've seen things like that too.  As if there is a default setting, but xsetwacom doesn't work.  Try commenting out the xsetwacom commands for strip and rerunning the .xsetwacom.sh and see if they work then.



> Do you know where I can find a list with complete keys I can set to the pad ?


Not the complete list.  xsetwacom.c has some of them:


```
static struct modifier modifiers[] = {
	{"ctrl", "Control_L"},
	{"ctl", "Control_L"},
	{"control", "Control_L"},
	{"lctrl", "Control_L"},
	{"rctrl", "Control_R"},

	{"meta", "Meta_L"},
	{"lmeta", "Meta_L"},
	{"rmeta", "Meta_R"},

	{"alt", "Alt_L"},
	{"lalt", "Alt_L"},
	{"ralt", "Alt_R"},

	{"shift", "Shift_L"},
	{"lshift", "Shift_L"},
	{"rshift", "Shift_R"},

	{ NULL, NULL }
};

static struct modifier specialkeys[] = {
	{"f1", "F1"}, {"f2", "F2"}, {"f3", "F3"},
	{"f4", "F4"}, {"f5", "F5"}, {"f6", "F6"},
	{"f7", "F7"}, {"f8", "F8"}, {"f9", "F9"},
	{"f10", "F10"}, {"f11", "F11"}, {"f12", "F12"},
	{"f13", "F13"}, {"f14", "F14"}, {"f15", "F15"},
	{"f16", "F16"}, {"f17", "F17"}, {"f18", "F18"},
	{"f19", "F19"}, {"f20", "F20"}, {"f21", "F21"},
	{"f22", "F22"}, {"f23", "F23"}, {"f24", "F24"},
	{"f25", "F25"}, {"f26", "F26"}, {"f27", "F27"},
	{"f28", "F28"}, {"f29", "F29"}, {"f30", "F30"},
	{"f31", "F31"}, {"f32", "F32"}, {"f33", "F33"},
	{"f34", "F34"}, {"f35", "F35"},

	{"esc", "Escape"}, {"Esc", "Escape"},

	{"up", "Up"}, {"down", "Down"},
	{"left", "Left"}, {"right", "Right"},

	{"backspace", "BackSpace"}, {"Backspace", "BackSpace"},

	{ NULL, NULL }
};
```

It's more or less hit and miss, you just test them.  Compiling a list would be a good thing.

Edit:  For spacebar could you try:


```
xsetwacom set "pad" Button1 "key space"
```

----------


## artik1024

yeap, scroll is back, cool. Do you know if intuos airbrush is supported ? I got one if you want to make tests  :Wink:

----------


## Favux

Yeah, I'm pretty sure airbrush is supported.  Seems like they did some stuff to normalize values for it.  I'll try to remember.  I think you use the stylus type xsetwacom commands for it.

----------


## artik1024

> Yeah, I'm pretty sure airbrush is supported.  Seems like they did some stuff to normalize values for it.  I'll try to remember.  I think you use the stylus type xsetwacom commands for it.


But as you can see here :



There is a little wheel on it. Actually I don't need to use it, but that could be good to enable this fonction  :Wink:

----------


## Favux

Hi artik,

So the airbrush works, just not the scroll wheel?  Maybe it needs one of these pair of xsetwacom commands in the stylus section?:


```
   RelWUp                    integer|keystroke      sets relative wheel up to button click or keystroke
   RelWDn                    integer|keystroke      sets relative wheel down to button click or keystroke
or
   AbsWUp                    integer|keystroke      sets absolute wheel up to button click or keystroke
   AbsWDn                    integer|keystroke      sets absolute wheel down to button click
```

I know the dev.s think it's working.  I was right they did a patch a little while ago to normalize the sixth valuator of the airbrush with the artpen.

----------


## artik1024

Favux !! amazing, In the photoshop settings, you can clic : Zoom in / out with mouse wheel ! Now, my strips zoom / unzoom without keys combination !!  :Very Happy: 

Just waiting for the spacebar shorcut working, and my final conf will be set !

I can't never arrived to this result without your help Favux. Let's continue  :Very Happy:

----------


## Favux

Hi artik,

Good!  That's almost everything then.

I think space will work for you if you try it.  That's what I was trying to say in an earlier post.  I think the problem before was your syntax.  You asked about a list of keys before.  All you should need to do is enter xev in a terminal and then press the key.  On my keymap the spacebar shows the keysym is 20 or "space".  So try:


```
xsetwacom set "pad" Button1 "key space"
```

----------


## artik1024

Hi favux, I tried



```
xsetwacom set "pad" Button1 "key space"
```

I didn't get any errors. When I test under gedit, I clic, and I get a "space". But under photoshop, I can't get it working. Also i need a shortcut : "toggle zoom". To do it under photoshop, we have to type : "Ctrl + space". Once again this shortcut doesn't works.

BUT

It seems there is an issue with this space button. I tried to create a text with my photoshop and the key "space" works ! I think there is a difference between :

- display a space (I mean character)
and
- Pressing the space bar. 

I think "key space" is set as displaying a ' ' characrter, but not pressing physicly the space bar.

When I try xev (ahah ! many thanks for this tip ! exactly the kind of app I was looking for  :Wink: ), and pressing spacebar, I have this answer : "keysym 0x20, space". So I also tried :



```
xsetwacom set "pad" Button1 "keysym 0x20"
```

It works, but exactly same result  :Wink:  A good way to test another thing is to change this shortcut in photoshop. But you want to joke ? space shortcut is the only shortcut you can't change in photoshop ....  :Smile: 

Do you think we can try something else ?

----------


## Favux

So "key ctrl space" doesn't work?  Also give "key Meta_space" a shot.

----------


## artik1024

> So "key ctrl space" doesn't work?  Also give "key Meta_space" a shot.




```
artik@artik-home:~$ xsetwacom set "pad" Button3 "key Meta_space"
Invalid key 'Meta_space'.
```

----------


## Favux

OK, so Meta_space isn't a valid key.

I don't know how PhotoShop sees a difference between space and pressing the spacebar.  It may be some internal code magic.  I'd need to know what that might be to have any chance.

So we seem stuck.  Not able to get the last thing you need.  Darn.   :Sad:

----------


## artik1024

> OK, so Meta_space isn't a valid key.
> 
> I don't know how PhotoShop sees a difference between space and pressing the spacebar.  It may be some internal code magic.  I'd need to know what that might be to have any chance.
> 
> So we seem stuck.  Not able to get the last thing you need.  Darn.


Yes favux, but the work you made and the time you spend is outstanding, and I would like to thank you.

But if it's "magic code" how space bar works with a keyboard ? somewhere ubuntu send a command diferent when spacebar is pressed, because photoshop understand it, no ? arg ...

----------


## Favux

Thank you for the thank you.  I'd appreciate seeing your current .xsetwacom.sh.




> But if it's "magic code" how space bar works with a keyboard ? somewhere ubuntu send a command diferent when spacebar is pressed, because photoshop understand it, no ? arg ...


Exactly.  The problem is according to xev the spacebar is sending 0x20 or space.  Which we seem to be duplicating.  Oh well.

----------


## artik1024

```
## Device names and ID numbers from 'xinput --list'.
## typing 'xev' in a terminal give you all keys availables

## stylus = ID ? = "stylus"
xsetwacom set "stylus" Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100
xsetwacom set "stylus" RawSample "4"  # default is 4, 1-100
xsetwacom set "stylus" ClickForce "6"  # 1-21
xsetwacom set "stylus" PressCurve "5 10 90 95"  # default is 0,0,100,100
xsetwacom set "stylus" TPCButton "on"
xsetwacom set "stylus" Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
xsetwacom set "stylus" Button1 "1"  # left mouse click
xsetwacom set "stylus" Button2 "2"  # right mouse click
xsetwacom set "stylus" Button3 "3"  # middle mouse click

## eraser = ID ? = "eraser"
xsetwacom set "eraser" Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100
xsetwacom set "eraser" RawSample "4"  #default is 4, 1-100
xsetwacom set "eraser" ClickForce "6"  # 1-21
xsetwacom set "eraser" PressCurve "0 10 90 100"  # default is 0,0,100,100
xsetwacom set "eraser" Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
xsetwacom set "eraser" Button1 "1"

## Remove comments if you have a cursor.  Not sure yet if all lines are applicable.  Lines
## with one # I'm reasonably sure of.
## cursor = ID ? = "cursor"
##xsetwacom set "cursor" Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100  ?applies to cursor?
##xsetwacom set "cursor" RawSample "4"  # default is 4  ?applies to cursor?
##xsetwacom set "cursor" SpeedLevel "4"  # default is ?, 1 - 11
##xsetwacom set "cursor" CursorProx "?"  # default is ?, range?
##xsetwacom set "cursor" Mode "Relative"  # or Absolute
##xsetwacom set "cursor" Button1 "1"  # left mouse click
##xsetwacom set "cursor" Button2 "2"  # middle mouse click
##xsetwacom set "cursor" Button3 "3"  # right mouse click

## pad = ID ? = "pad"
xsetwacom set "pad" Button1 "key alt"
xsetwacom set "pad" Button2 "key alt"
xsetwacom set "pad" Button3 "key " ""
xsetwacom set "pad" Button4 "key ctrl alt KP_0"
#xsetwacom set "pad" StripLDn "key Prior"  # pagedown
#xsetwacom set "pad" StripLUp "key Next"  # pageup
xsetwacom set "pad" Button5 "key ctrl z"
xsetwacom set "pad" Button6 "key ctrl alt z"
xsetwacom set "pad" Button7 "key backslash"
xsetwacom set "pad" Button8 "key ctrl z"
#xsetwacom set "pad" StripRDn "key KP_Add"  # NumpadPlus
#xsetwacom set "pad" StripRUp "key KP_Subtract"  # NumpadMinus


## Developed with duffman.c.d.
```

My actual xsetwacom.sh
I noticed Eraser only works if PressCurve "0 10 90 100". I tried to change, eraser didn't works anymore in photoshop (works like a simple clic, not an eraser).




> The problem is according to xev the spacebar is sending 0x20 or space


Do you think another app can do same kind of thing ? I tried lsinput (with input-events) here the results :



```
02:47:01.468707: EV_MSC code=4 value=458796
02:47:01.468717: EV_KEY KEY_SPACE (0x39) pressed
02:47:01.468723: EV_SYN code=0 value=0
 02:47:01.532705: EV_MSC code=4 value=458796
02:47:01.532712: EV_KEY KEY_SPACE (0x39) released
02:47:01.532715: EV_SYN code=0 value=0
```

But I tried :



```
xsetwacom set "pad" Button1 "keysym 0x39"
```

Nothing

----------


## Favux

Hi artik,

Thanks for posting your .xsetwacom.sh.

I don't see anyway to get it working, drawing a blank.

I guess for fun you could try "key key_space", but I don't have much hope.

----------


## artik1024

> Hi artik,
> 
> Thanks for posting your .xsetwacom.sh.
> 
> I don't see anyway to get it working, drawing a blank.
> 
> I guess for fun you could try "key key_space", but I don't have much hope.


key_space = invalid.
Don't you think LWP could give us an answer ?

----------


## Favux

> Don't you think LWP could give us an answer ?


Worth trying for sure.  Alexia Death, a Gimp developer, is active on linuxwacom-discuss.  But I don't know about the level of PhotoShop expertise.  I assume you're running it with Wine, which complicates things.

----------


## artik1024

> Worth trying for sure.  Alexia Death, a Gimp developer, is active on linuxwacom-discuss.  But I don't know about the level of PhotoShop expertise.  I assume you're running it with Wine, which complicates things.


Hehe, I tried in Gimp. Where I'm lucky, is that shortcut in gimp to move like I want ... is spacebar  :Very Happy: 

I think that helped me to focus the issue. in gimp, if "key space", I can't move it like the real spacebar pressing on a keyboard (exactly the same issue as photoshop). But when I click very fast on my pad, I can see the hand few milliseconds.

The issue is (I'm 98% sure) that the shortcut can't be stay pressed. The key "space" is correct, but only 1 clic, not continuing pressing, and here is the issue.

Is there a fonction to allow space key to stay pressed ? That is strange is shift key and alt key can be stay pressed, but not normal keys (a, b, c, space ...).

Normally, in photoshop when you enter a text, you can stay pressed on A for exemple, to get a "aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ..." but if I set A to my button 3 of the pad, and press it continiously, I only get a "a", It not repeat.

----------


## Favux

Hi Artik,




> Absolutly. In photoshop, when you hit spacebar, that grab your image, and you can move in it. that's a shorcut very usefull for designers under photoshop, and I'd like to map it on my intuos3 button





> Hehe, I tried in Gimp. Where I'm lucky, is that shortcut in gimp to move like I want ... is spacebar


So the same spacebar shortcut is in Gimp?  Good.



> The issue is (I'm 98% sure) that the shortcut can't be stay pressed. The key "space" is correct, but only 1 clic, not continuing pressing, and here is the issue.
> 
> Is there a fonction to allow space key to stay pressed ? That is strange is shift key and alt key can be stay pressed, but not normal keys (a, b, c, space ...).
> 
> Normally, in photoshop when you enter a text, you can stay pressed on A for exemple, to get a "aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ..." but if I set A to my button 3 of the pad, and press it continiously, I only get a "a", It not repeat.


OK, that is a question I can ask at linuxwacom-discuss and hope Alexia or Peter will answer.

Just to be sure I understand, if we can get "key space" to emit spacespacespace... instead of space, we can use the spacebar image select shortcut in Gimp and PhotoShop, is that correct?

Edit:  And using the actual space bar in Gimp and PhotoShop works?

----------


## artik1024

> So the same spacebar shortcut is in Gimp?  Good.


Absolutly !





> Just to be sure I understand, if we can get "key space" to emit spacespacespace... instead of space, we can use the spacebar image select shortcut in Gimp and PhotoShop, is that correct?


Here is the point that I'm not sure. I think pressing "once" the space bar is a value, but "space pushed" and "space released" are other value. I don't think keep pressing the spacebar = spacespacespacespace..... I think there are 3 values :

- A value for spacebar pressed once
- A value for spacebar keep pressed
- And a value for space bar released

If you use lsinput, you can see that :



```
02:47:01.468707: EV_MSC code=4 value=458796
02:47:01.468717: EV_KEY KEY_SPACE (0x39) pressed
02:47:01.468723: EV_SYN code=0 value=0
 02:47:01.532705: EV_MSC code=4 value=458796
02:47:01.532712: EV_KEY KEY_SPACE (0x39) released
02:47:01.532715: EV_SYN code=0 value=0
```




> Edit:  And using the actual space bar in Gimp and PhotoShop works?


Absolutly, like a charm on the keyboard spacebar, for both photoshop and gimp. If we can get my shotcut working under gimp, it will automaticly works in photoshop. It's a bad idea to focus on photoshop / wine. Let's make tests with Gimp, but actualy, the results are exactly the same has photoshop  :Wink:

----------


## Favux

Hi artik,

How 'bout that.  lol   :Smile: 

We were overthinking it.  If one of the two stylus buttons is assigned to middle click you can grab the image by pressing middle click on the stylus just like the spacebar!  Is that workflow OK with you?

----------


## artik1024

> Hi artik,
> 
> How 'bout that.  lol  
> 
> We were overthinking it.  If one of the two stylus buttons is assigned to middle click you can grab the image by pressing middle click on the stylus just like the spacebar!  Is that workflow OK with you?


Ahah, you can't imagine  :Wink:  Yes, grabbing my image with middle clic works under gimp, with my mouse and the stylus. But if I set middle clic to the pad button, it's exactly the same, I can see the hand a few milliseconds, and it's released.

My conclusion is : Pads buttons can't stay pressed, only 1 clic, even if it stay pressed.

----------


## apurvaraja

thanks for your awesome info.its great to know and working too good.it is so clear and simple and given step by step to understand.i will surely try it.its a great job.it saves all our time and work.i will surely try it.







-----------------------------------
kanyakumari

----------


## Favux

Hi arik,

Good, then you're set.

From what Peter is saying there is a way to get the Pad buttons to work but it looks pretty complicated.  Plus he doesn't think it's a good idea.  So I think I'll probably leave well enough alone.


Hi apurvaraja,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

Thank you for the kind words.  I hope you find the HOW TO helpful.

----------


## artik1024

> Hi arik,
> Good, then you're set.


Not really  :Wink:  STill need to use spacebar :'(

I found : xsetwacom set "pad" Button3 "key nobreakspace"
but still nothing

----------


## Favux

Hi artik,

The wheel and strip key patches just landed in xf86-input-wacom.  So you should now be able to set the stripup and stripdown keys to what you want.

----------


## artik1024

> Hi artik,
> 
> The wheel and strip key patches just landed in xf86-input-wacom.  So you should now be able to set the stripup and stripdown keys to what you want.


Ah ! nice favux, thanks ! Do you have a way to easily update my current xf86-input-wacom ?

----------


## Favux

Hi artik,

Section 2 on the first post or II. in the Bamboo P&T HOW TO.

----------


## Favux

Hi artik,

Section 2 on the first post or II. in the Bamboo P&T HOW TO.

----------


## Favux

Hi artik,

Section 2 on the first post or II. in the Bamboo P&T HOW TO.

----------


## marranzano

hello,
my screen (tx2510us) broke (the first glass layer) and I removed it including the plastic layer that controls the touch (finger)...

seeing as I didn't really use the touch that much, and I can still use the stylus, I'm happy as it is now (I just get some ripples when I tap)... not to mention that and the screen is much brighter now...

My question is: should I deactivate the touch (finger) to save some battery/power or it doesn't make any difference? if so, how do I do it?

also: is there a script I can use to turn the whole wacom on and off...

thanx
Marranzano

----------


## Favux

Hi marranzano,

Sorry to hear about your screen.  Have you looked into the cost of a replacement from HP?



> My question is: should I deactivate the touch (finger) to save some battery/power or it doesn't make any difference? if so, how do I do it?


I don't know if it makes a difference.  In xorg.conf you'd just remove the touch line from "ServerLayout".  Using xsetwacom:


```
xsetwacom set touch touch off
```

or whatever "Device name" 'xinput --list' is calling touch (the first one).



> is there a script I can use to turn the whole wacom on and off...


Not that I know about.

----------


## cak3

I was looking for a way to calibrate my tx2500z in Lucid, since wacomcpl doesn't work without HAL, and I came across this:
http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Instal...put_calibrator

that mentions a tool called xinput_calibrator ( get it at http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Soft...put_calibrator ). The tool doesn't calibrate it for you, but it gets the values and gives you the lines you need to add it to your xorg.conf or as a udev rule. This is what I used.

The article also describes a way to get wacomcpl to work, but I didn't try that.

----------


## e64462

Hey Favux, thanks for this guide... It's odd how many of your guides I've benefited from over the years, so you have my gratitude. 

I'm having a problem that I hope you can help me with. I followed the guide pretty much to the letter. I chose to install linuxwacom 0.8.7-2. I completed all of Section 1, skipped section 2 because it only seemed to apply to lucid/maverick. I chose to forgo the Xorg configuration and went with the less generic fdi in Section 3b (I haven't tried the generic yet). I am missing inputs though after a restart. I have a Lenovo X61 tablet, with touch, but currently the only recognized input is the stylus. The only oddity I encountered while following your guide was the naming of the fdi file. According to your guide it should've been called 10-wacom.fdi. Mine was called 10-linuxwacom.fdi. But I'm running jaunty. Here is some info.



```
nick@notebook:~$ uname -r
2.6.28-19-generic
```



```
nick@notebook:~$ cat /etc/lsb-release
DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=9.04
DISTRIB_CODENAME=jaunty
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 9.04"
```



```
nick@notebook:~$ xsetwacom list
stylus     stylus
```



```
nick@notebook:~$ xinput --list
"Virtual core pointer"    id=0    [XPointer]
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"    id=1    [XKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"    id=2    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"ThinkPad Extra Buttons"    id=3    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"Video Bus"    id=4    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
"stylus"    id=5    [XExtensionKeyboard]
    Num_keys is 248
    Min_keycode is 8
    Max_keycode is 255
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 6
    Mode is Absolute
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 24576
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 18432
        Resolution is 2540
    Axis 2 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 2048
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 3 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 4 :
        Min_value is -64
        Max_value is 63
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 5 :
        Min_value is 0
        Max_value is 2048
        Resolution is 1
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"    id=6    [XExtensionPointer]
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
"TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint"    id=7    [XExtensionPointer]
    Num_buttons is 32
    Num_axes is 2
    Mode is Relative
    Motion_buffer is 256
    Axis 0 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
    Axis 1 :
        Min_value is -1
        Max_value is -1
        Resolution is 1
```

And the kicker is at the tail end of the Xorg.0.log I've attached. I'll quote the relevant portion here, but the rest is there.



```
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0 
(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) xf86WcmEvent: could not find core touch device.(EE) WACOM: No touch device found for /dev/ttyS0
```

Thanks again for the guide and any help you can offer.

----------


## Favux

Hi e64462,

Thank you for the kind words.

Jaunty.  I didn't realize they changed it to 10-linuxwacom.conf.  That's interesting.  Did they update the wacom version for Jaunty right before the end of support too, I wonder?  I only stopped briefly in Jaunty on my way to Karmic when finally updating from Intrepid on my tablet pc.

As far as I know linuxwacom 0.8.7-2 didn't have any problem with serial tablet pc's, so that shouldn't be it.

I think we need to look at your lshal:


```
lshal>e64462_lshal.txt
```

----------


## e64462

Hello Favux, thanks for the quick reply!

I'm a remiss. Apparently I posted too soon. I decided to edit my xorg.conf as per your guide's instructions, and a reboot has forced wacomcpl to recognize the inputs. If editing xorg.conf shouldn't have been necessary to get the updated drivers working, I'll continue to pursue this. My understanding is that using the xorg.conf method breaks hotplugging (or something), which I'd rather not do if I don't have to. 

I myself am not sure about when the switch was made. I only downgraded from lucid yesterday, because of various glitches I'd been having with my tablet. Random Xournal crashes, and even more random stylus breaks. When I downgraded to Jaunty I experienced the same behavior, which is what brought me to your guide thinking it might be an old driver issue.

I'm also a bit confused about how my upgrades will work from this point. What will I need to do/worry-about as far as upgrades and new kernels are concerned?

Either way, here is the output you requested. I've also attached the xorg.conf which fixed the behavior I described earlier, just in case anyone else runs in to this trouble. Thanks again!

Best Regards
Nick

----------


## e64462

I did just notice another abnormality. The touch is completely uncalibrated, and when I go to wacomcpl and select "touch" from the menu on the left, there is no calibration option like there was before I upgraded. I'm not sure what to make of that either.

EDIT: The news gets worse yet, I'm afraid. The stylus has a 'calibration' option listed under wacomcpl, but attempting to use it fails miserably. The error message it returns is:




> syntax error in expression "(18432 -": premature end of expression
> syntax error in expression "(18432 -": premature end of expression
>     while executing
> "expr ($getOptionDefault($device,BottomY) -"
>     (procedure "verifycalibResults" line 47)
>     invoked from within
> "verifycalibResults"
>     (procedure "calibrationSequence" line 64)
>     invoked from within
> "calibrationSequence 1 22185 15885"


Further, when I looked in ~/.xinitrc after receiving this error, there were entries made pertaining to calibration, so I deleted them and repeated the calibration process, and the file remained empty.

I feel at this point that I'm missing a crucial step of your guide. So I went back and tried picking up at the place I left off earlier, Section II, where we update the xf86-input-wacom package. After upgrading xorg-macros to v 1.8, I tried to run the autogen script for xf86-input-wacom, and it said I needed Xorg >= 1.7 (I'm running 1.6). I'm so lost.... what am I doing wrong?

Best Regards
Nick

----------


## Favux

Hi Nick,

You're moving too fast for me to catch up.   :Smile: 

Since with a tablet pc the digitizer/tablet is always plugged in we don't need hot plugging.  So the xorg.conf is just fine.  Yours looks correct.

Some of your troubles might be from having a xorg.conf and a .fdi (if you still have the 10-linuxwacom.fdi).  So remove the wacom.fdi and see if that helps.  Theoretically you should be able to use both, but practically we've found that's a problem.

xf86-input-wacom is the X driver, wacom_drv.so, for Xserver's 1.7 and higher.  You don't need it.  The linuxwacom wacom_drv.so works for your 1.6.

----------


## e64462

Hey Favux,

I deleted the .fdi from /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty, and rebooted. 

wacomcpl still behaves in the exact same way. ~/.xinitrc remains empty still after an attempted calibration, and I get the error message I quoted in my last post. Any other ideas?

Best Regards
Nick

----------


## Favux

Could be something went wrong with the installation of wacom-tools.  Since you are in Jaunty I suggest you follow the purge routine to remove your compile.  Unless you have a specific reason for 0.8.7-2 why don't you try 0.8.4-4?

----------


## e64462

Oh wow, I just realized that the version I installed was the development version... =/ 

Okay, I'll try with the stable. You suggested 0.8.4-4, is there any reason not to go with 0.8.8-10?

----------


## Favux

No, not that I'm aware of.  It's just 0.8.4-4 is closer to the Jaunty default.  But either should be good.

----------


## e64462

Okay, I see a modicum of hope on the horizon.

I compiled and installed with 0.8.8-10... i tried the fdi policy file again, with no luck. So I reverted back to the xorg.conf method. After reboot: touch, eraser, and stylus are all functioning. Touch is still uncalibrated, and now there isn't even an entry in wacomcpl for it. I can, however, calibrate the stylus to my heart's content without any irritating error messages. Do you have anything that I can try to get wacomcpl to recognize the touch?

possibly relevant output:



```
nick@notebook:~$ xsetwacom list
stylus     stylus
eraser     eraser
touch     touch
```

Thanks for the great advice man, I think we're almost there!

Best Regards,
Nick

----------


## Favux

Hi Nick,

Nice work.

Could you post your .xinitrc from wacomcpl?

----------


## e64462

Hey Favux,

Thanks, but the lion's share of the credit goes to you  :Wink: 

Here is the output you requested:



```
nick@notebook:~$ cat ~/.xinitrc
xsetwacom set "stylus" TPCButton "on"
xsetwacom set "stylus" Button3 "Button 3"
xsetwacom set "stylus" Button2 "Button 2"
xsetwacom set "stylus" Button1 "Button 1"
xsetwacom set "eraser" Suppress "2"
xsetwacom set "eraser" RawSample "4"
xsetwacom set "eraser" ClickForce "1"
xsetwacom set "eraser" PressCurve "0 0 100 100"
xsetwacom set "stylus" bottomy "18402"
xsetwacom set "stylus" bottomx "24578"
xsetwacom set "stylus" topy "-110"
xsetwacom set "stylus" topx "10"
xsetwacom set "eraser" bottomy "18387"
xsetwacom set "eraser" bottomx "24602"
xsetwacom set "eraser" topy "-40"
xsetwacom set "eraser" topx "9"
```

This might help too, I forgot to tack it on in my last post:


```
nick@notebook:~$ xinput --list
"Virtual core pointer"	id=0	[XPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 0
"Virtual core keyboard"	id=1	[XKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"stylus"	id=2	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 24576
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 18432
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 2048
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 2048
		Resolution is 1
"eraser"	id=3	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 24576
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 18432
		Resolution is 2540
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 2048
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 2048
		Resolution is 1
"touch"	id=4	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 6
	Mode is Absolute
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 0
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 0
		Resolution is 0
	Axis 2 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 2048
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 3 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 4 :
		Min_value is -64
		Max_value is 63
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 5 :
		Min_value is 0
		Max_value is 2048
		Resolution is 1
"AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"	id=5	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"ThinkPad Extra Buttons"	id=6	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Video Bus"	id=7	[XExtensionKeyboard]
	Num_keys is 248
	Min_keycode is 8
	Max_keycode is 255
"Macintosh mouse button emulation"	id=8	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
"TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint"	id=9	[XExtensionPointer]
	Num_buttons is 32
	Num_axes is 2
	Mode is Relative
	Motion_buffer is 256
	Axis 0 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
	Axis 1 :
		Min_value is -1
		Max_value is -1
		Resolution is 1
```

I'm also attaching the output of lshal.

----------


## Favux

OK, let's see if we can trick wacompl into displaying calibration for touch using the coordinates for by usb digitizer:


```
xsetwacom set "stylus" TPCButton "on"
xsetwacom set "stylus" Button3 "Button 3"
xsetwacom set "stylus" Button2 "Button 2"
xsetwacom set "stylus" Button1 "Button 1"
xsetwacom set "eraser" Suppress "2"
xsetwacom set "eraser" RawSample "4"
xsetwacom set "eraser" ClickForce "1"
xsetwacom set "eraser" PressCurve "0 0 100 100"
xsetwacom set "stylus" bottomy "18402"
xsetwacom set "stylus" bottomx "24578"
xsetwacom set "stylus" topy "-110"
xsetwacom set "stylus" topx "10"
xsetwacom set "eraser" bottomy "18387"
xsetwacom set "eraser" bottomx "24602"
xsetwacom set "eraser" topy "-40"
xsetwacom set "eraser" topx "9"
xsetwacom set "touch" bottomy "3969"
xsetwacom set "touch" bottomx "4028"
xsetwacom set "touch" topy "215"
xsetwacom set "touch" topx "140"
```

Add the touch coordinates to your .xinitrc and save it.  Then reopen wacomcpl and see if calibration for touch is now present.  I've tricked wacomcpl like this before.  If it works, after you've calibrated touch, could you post the new .xinitrc with the correct touch coordinates for an X61t?  That would help for my X61t .xsetwacom.sh for Lucid and Maverick.

----------


## e64462

Hey Favux,

I would be more than happy to post those results! Unfortunately, this trick didn't work. I'm not sure I was clear when I described the nature of the problem. The actual "touch" entry in wacomcpl is missing. It's not that it's there, but missing a "calibration" option. I'll attach a screenshot to help clarify the issue.

Thanks for the help!

----------


## Favux

Well that changes things.  Your first lshal wasn't right.  There was just Wacom section and the stylus, eraser, and touch subsections weren't there.  This new one lacks a Wacom subsection completely.  From removing the .fdi I assume.  So the serial .fdi probably has a problem with either the baudspeed bump up.  I stole that from Ubuntu, but that may apply to another X61t, say one without touch.  Or the Wacom Names Parser is clipping out valid subdevices.  I haven't seen that with an X61t before.  Basically only Intous3 tablets.

My guess is that the Synaptic .fdi is grabbing your touch which is why we see it in 'xinput --list' but not 'xsetwacom list'.  To determine that I need to see your Xorg.0.log located in /var/log.  The fix is easy if that's it.

----------


## e64462

The oddity here is that xsetwacom DOES return a "touch" device:



```
nick@notebook:~$ xsetwacom list
stylus     stylus
eraser     eraser
touch     touch
```

Just for more clarity, the fdi is missing in the policy folder too:



```
nick@notebook:~$ ls /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/
11-x11-synaptics.fdi  20-libgpod-sysinfo-extended.fdi
```

Here is my Xorg.0.log. I took the liberty of restarting my computer one more time before attaching it, just to make sure there weren't any inconsistencies. I checked wacomcpl again after reboot, and "touch" is still missing, as in my last image.

I don't think it's changed since I last up'ed it, but here is my xorg.conf also, just so you can see what I'm booting up with.

Best Regards
Nick

----------


## Favux

Not Synaptic.  Actually it seems OK.  Yeah I saw touch on your earlier 'xsetwacom list'.  To unpack, I was saying xsetwacom list and wacomcpl are synonymous.  If you see an entry in xsetwacom list it shows up in wacomcpl.  This is the first time I've seen this.

To eliminate a hardware problem does it work in Windows?

We may have to go at it through the .fdi.  I'm not sure what's wrong.  We seem to have a definite mystery on our hands.

But I'm done for tonight.  My Desktop literally can't take any more downloads.  I'm going to have to spend quite a bit of time cleaning it up.

----------


## e64462

Hey Favux,

I'll boot in to windows later tonight and post the results here. I'm fairly confident it will work. When I tap the screen with my finger, the cursor responds, it's just grossly uncalibrated. 

I do thank you for all your help tonight though, if you're willing to help me with the fdi problem, whenever you get a chance, I would appreciate it. I have little to no experience with XML (which I believe is what the fdi's are written in), so your advice would be welcome. Thanks again!

Best Regards,
Nick

----------


## e64462

Hey there Favux,

There is good and bad news to report. First the good. The touch function worked just fine in windows, I played around with the journal for a while, made sure that it responded to various touches. The calibration was fine, but I guess I didn't try to use any windows calibration utilities. So it doesn't appear to be a hardware issue.

Then the bad news. I've been going through this whole process because of these random hicups which cause the tablet features to break seemingly at random. I'll be writing one minute, and the next the cursor has stopped moving, but my hand has not. The only thing which seems to restore the tablet features is a complete restart, yet the logs never report any errors after the incident. Well, I recalled no such behavior in Jaunty, so I downgraded from Lucid, but experienced the behavior within a couple hours of a fresh install. That's what brought me to this guide. Well, even with the newest drivers installed, I just experienced the behavior again. Which brought my laptop within a hair's breadth of being chucked out the window. I'm at a loss now, and unless you have any debugging hints, I don't know that there's any point in carrying on with the touch. Obviously the tablet features are of little use to me when they cut out at complete random and are only restored on a reboot.

You seem pretty knowledgeable about the inner workings of HAL and Xorg, so if you have any recommendations, they'll be more than welcome right about now. Thanks again Favux.

Best Regards
Nick

----------


## Favux

Hi stoneage,

You're not on the wrong thread.  This is the HOW TO the Bamboo HOW TO is based on.  You can use it for stand alone tablets too.  The title is from the long long ago and isn't accurate anymore.  But I can't change it unfortunately.



> my wacom CTL-460 freezes every time the pen touches the surface. I then have to lift the stylus out of range and bring it back, which makes using it awkward.


This sounds like your tablet is on the evdev driver rather than the wacom driver.  Let's look at your Xorg.0.log in /var/log.  Right click on it and compress it with Create Archives and then post it with Manage Attachments below.

----------


## stoneage

ok  :Smile: 

Here you go :-
Xorg.0.log.tar.gz

It does maybe look that  way:-



> (**) Wacom Bamboo 4x5 Pen: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"

----------


## Favux

Yep, I'm seeing evdev but no wacom.  Let's make sure your wacom.ko is autoloading:


```
lsmod | grep wacom
```

----------


## stoneage

Seems to be -



> organic@organic-desktop:~$ lsmod |grep wacom
> wacom                  33237  0 
> organic@organic-desktop:~$

----------


## Favux

Alright, something is going wrong with your driver install.

Check in Synaptic Package Manager that you have xserver-xorg-input-all installed.  If not install it.

Then follow the Bamboo HOW TO step I (to compile linuxwacom to get the wacom.ko).:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...09&postcount=1

That should establish usb communication and get the tablet working.  You should also probably follow step II. to clone xf86-input-wacom.  That fixes some pressure issues.

----------


## stoneage

Yep, that was it. I purged wacom-tools and xserver-xorg-input-wacom because I was changing from the 0.8.8-8 to the 0.8.8-10 driver. That removed xserver-xorg-input-all. 



> If you are changing linuxwacom versions the following is needed to clear the previous version (do not do in Karmic):
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
> 
> sudo apt-get purge wacom-tools xserver-xorg-input-wacom
> ```
> 
> *different versions can conflict with each other.


Perhaps that step should happen the other way round - purge, then install?


It is working now though, and thanks once again for the fast and excellent support.

----------


## Favux

Hi stoneage,

Outstanding!   :Smile: 

Yes that purge routine is getting obsolete.  And I'm not surprised it confused you.  Once Hardy has expired I'll probably remove it.  Although I think some folks are still occasionally having problems with version conflicts there's not much we can do about it because of the new dependency with xserver-xorg-input-all.  Just repeat the driver compile a couple of times and hope you get there.

----------


## martinjochimsen

Hi everybody and especially Favux!  :Smile: 

It's been a long time since I last was on this thread. I kind of gave up in Ubuntu 10.04 with calibrating the touch. I screwed up everything everytime I tried to install the drivers....or what ever it was. It's long time ago, and I can't remember.
Now I'm up for it again!"  :Smile: 
I must say that Maverick is a BIG improvement. The only thing that I need is calibrating the touch. Even my stylus with right-click works out the box. And that's almost the best thing!!!  :Smile: 
My laptop is a HP tx2590eo.
I'm not sure how much of the guide I should follow, when I only need to calibrate the touch thing. As I said the last time I was here, I'm a bit rusty to what I have to do.
Any pointers would be appreciated.
Thanks.

Martin  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi Martin,

Before you change anything let's see what the output of:


```
xinput --list
```

is on your system.

----------


## martinjochimsen

martin@martin-laptop:~$ xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=15	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom ISDv4 93 Pen eraser               	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom ISDv4 93 Pen stylus               	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom ISDv4 93 Finger touch             	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ CNF7060                                 	id=10	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=14	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ HP WMI hotkeys                          	id=16	[slave  keyboard (3)]

----------


## Favux

Hi Martin,

OK, that looks good.  The wacom.ko is distinguishing between touch and the stylus.  So I think all you need to do is set up a xsetwacom script.

See the one for the TX2000 attached to the bottom of post #2 at the Bamboo P&T HOW TO.  That should work for your TX2500 too.  Instructions for installing it are in step IV. of the HOW TO.

You should check out Magick Rotation 1.1 too.  It now lets you toggle touch on and off.  See the Rotation HOW TO for the link.

----------


## martinjochimsen

Yes.
That really did something.
Touch is much more precise now, but not quiet yet. I have to change some of the numbers I guess.
The stylus has also become a bit off now, but again, I'll take a look at those numbers as well.
Thanks for your quick response.
I will also take a look at the Magic Rotation also.

Martin  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

You can either manually calibrate the coordinates.  If you have an old .xinitrc from wacomcpl that would have your coordinates.  Or you could try xinput_calibrator:  https://launchpad.net/~tias/+archive...calibrator-ppa  That would give you the coordinates.  I don't know if the PPA will work on Maverick, or the Deb.  You might have to try and compile it.

----------


## martinjochimsen

> You can either manually calibrate the coordinates.  If you have an old .xinitrc from wacomcpl that would have your coordinates.  Or you could try xinput_calibrator:  https://launchpad.net/~tias/+archive...calibrator-ppa  That would give you the coordinates.  I don't know if the PPA will work on Maverick, or the Deb.  You might have to try and compile it.


I had an old xinitrc and that made touch much more precise. I also took the numbers from the xinitrc for the stylus. So now touch and stylus works great. The xinput-calibrator works in Maverick. I tried the deb-file, but my old xinitrc-numbers were more accurate.

I'm almost done now.
When I'm using the .xsetwacom.sh now I have lost my right-click on the stylus.  :Sad: 
Without xsetwacom it works in the way that I click the button on the side of the stylus and then tap the screen or while the stylus is touching the screen I click the stylus button and I get the right-click effect.
Now with .xsetwacom.sh I can only get the right-click when I hover the stylus and click the button. It is really annoying.
I have hashed the lines with the buttons in .xsetwacom.sh but that doesn't help.



```
## stylus = ID 12 = "Wacom ISDv4"
xsetwacom set 12 Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 1-100
xsetwacom set 12 RawSample "4"  # default is 4, 1-?
xsetwacom set 12 ClickForce "6"  # 1-21
xsetwacom set 12 PressCurve "5 10 90 95" # default is 0,0,100,100
xsetwacom set 12 TPCButton "on"
xsetwacom set 12 Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
# xsetwacom set 12 Button1 "1"  # left mouse click
# xsetwacom set 12 Button2 "3"  # right mouse click
# xsetwacom set 12 Button3 "2"  # middle mouse click
xsetwacom set 12 topy "22"
xsetwacom set 12 topx "47"
xsetwacom set 12 bottomy "16514"
xsetwacom set 12 bottomx "26416"
```

Any suggestions?

----------


## Favux

I think there's a bug in the default .xf86-input-wacom 0.10.8.  The TPCButton command does the opposite of what it says.  They fixed it.  If so in your case:

hover mode = TPCButton "on"  (it should be "off")

tablet mode (stylus tip on digitizer for buttons to work) = TPCButton "off"

----------


## martinjochimsen

Okay. I think I have to make it more clear...at least to myself!!!  :Smile: 

Stylus on the screen + click makes a "right-click" - but only in the browser not on the desktop!!!??? Weird

Stylus on the screen + click gives nothing on the desktop!!!

Stylus hovering + click makes a "right-click" on both desktop and in browser.

I would prefer it to work as it did before the .xsetwacom.sh.
I click and hold down the button and the moment the stylus touches the screen it makes a right-click.
It's because I'm using Easystroke for gestures and it's easier to use when I click+hold and tap/draw on the screen instead of click+hold while hovering/drawing over the screen.

----------


## martinjochimsen

> I think there's a bug in the default .xf86-input-wacom 0.10.8.  The TPCButton command does the opposite of what it says.  They fixed it.  If so in your case:
> 
> hover mode = TPCButton "on"  (it should be "off")
> 
> tablet mode (stylus tip on digitizer for buttons to work) = TPCButton "off"


Aha.
I'll try that.

----------


## Favux

That's how it should be behaving.  That's the way the buttons are set in the script.  Did you try changing TPCButton from on to off?

----------


## martinjochimsen

> I think there's a bug in the default .xf86-input-wacom 0.10.8.  The TPCButton command does the opposite of what it says.  They fixed it.  If so in your case:
> 
> hover mode = TPCButton "on"  (it should be "off")
> 
> tablet mode (stylus tip on digitizer for buttons to work) = TPCButton "off"


Oh boy you are good!!!
It works perfect now.
Touch is great.
Stylus is great.
Right-click with stylus is great.
Everything is great.
Great great great...!

Thanks for your help.  :Smile: 

Do you use any onscreen keyboards?
I now about onboard and cellwriter, but are there any other keyboards you might recommend?

----------


## martinjochimsen

I'll just upload my .xsetwacom.sh if there's anybody out there with a tx2590eo who might need a nice setup for a start.

Martin  :Smile: 

Now for rotation...!

----------


## Favux

Hi Martin,

Good deal.   :Smile:   Thanks for the script.

I just use CellWriter.  Don't even consider anything else.  Magick Rotation assumes that's what you're using too.

----------


## martinjochimsen

hmmm...well that didn't take me long to screw it up!!!
After I downloaded Magic Rotation and made it start when the laptop boot up, my right-click doesn't work - ONLY with Easystroke (click button and draw the gesture on the screen).
Right-click doesn't work any more with click and tap as it did just an hour ago. It only works when .xsetwacom.sh is disabled (with Magic Rotation still enabled).
I haven't changed anything in xsetwacom.
???

----------


## martinjochimsen

> Hi Martin,
> 
> Good deal.    Thanks for the script.
> 
> I just use CellWriter.  Don't even consider anything else.  Magick Rotation assumes that's what you're using too.



Hi Favux

Do you how I can get a danish keybord in Cellwriter as I have with onBoard?
See attached picture.

Martin

----------


## Favux

According to the manual you should be able to:  http://risujin.org/cellwriter/  Left click on the tray icon and chose Setup then the Languages tab.  Should be in there.  One of the extended Latins?

----------


## martinjochimsen

> According to the manual you should be able to:  http://risujin.org/cellwriter/  Left click on the tray icon and chose Setup then the Languages tab.  Should be in there.  One of the extended Latins?


I can find them (the special danish letters) under Latin-1 Supplement, but they don't show up on the keyboard.
I have written to Risujin (the guy who makes Cellwriter?) and asked about it.  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Good.  I think he's pretty responsive.

----------


## martinjochimsen

> hmmm...well that didn't take me long to screw it up!!!
> After I downloaded Magic Rotation and made it start when the laptop boot up, my right-click doesn't work - ONLY with Easystroke (click button and draw the gesture on the screen).
> Right-click doesn't work any more with click and tap as it did just an hour ago. It only works when .xsetwacom.sh is disabled (with Magic Rotation still enabled).
> I haven't changed anything in xsetwacom.
> ???


I don't get computers....and they probably don't get me!!!  :Smile: 
Nothing I do can give me back the right-click function. I have tried a lot of things since last night. I even reinstalled a fully working backup of my system I made with Remastersys some days ago. Every time I start xsetwacom I loose right-click.
BUT then I hashed the whole stylus section in .xsetwacom.sh and now I've got right-click and good calibration for touch and stylus.
Now I think I will shut up about right-click!!!

Martin  :Smile: 


My .xsetwacom.sh as it is now


```
## Device names and ID numbers from 'xinput --list'.

## stylus = ID 12 = "Wacom ISDv4"
#xsetwacom set 12 Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 1-100
#xsetwacom set 12 RawSample "4"  # default is 4, 1-?
#xsetwacom set 12 ClickForce "6"  # 1-21
#xsetwacom set 12 PressCurve "5 10 90 95" # default is 0,0,100,100
#xsetwacom set 12 TPCButton "off"
#xsetwacom set 12 Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
#xsetwacom set 12 Button1 "1"  # left mouse click
#xsetwacom set 12 Button2 "3"  # right mouse click
#xsetwacom set 12 Button3 "2"  # middle mouse click
#xsetwacom set 12 topy "22"
#xsetwacom set 12 topx "47"
#xsetwacom set 12 bottomy "16514"
#xsetwacom set 12 bottomx "26280"

## eraser = ID 11 = "Wacom ISDv4 eraser"
xsetwacom set 11 Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100
xsetwacom set 11 RawSample "4"  #default is 4
xsetwacom set 11 ClickForce "6"  # 1-21
xsetwacom set 11 PressCurve "0 10 90 100" # default is 0,0,100,100
xsetwacom set 11 Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
xsetwacom set 11 Button1 "1"
xsetwacom set 11 topy "-101"
xsetwacom set 11 topx "66"
xsetwacom set 11 bottomy "16630"
xsetwacom set 11 bottomx "26416"

## touch = ID 13 = "Wacom ISDv4 93"
xsetwacom set 13 Touch "on" # default
#xsetwacom set touch Capacity "1" # default ??
xsetwacom set 13 Suppress "2"  # data trimmed, 0-100
xsetwacom set 13 ClickForce "1"  # 1-21, default is 1
xsetwacom set 13 TapTime "250"  # default is 250 ms
xsetwacom set 13 Mode "Absolute"  # or Relative
xsetwacom set 13 Button1 "1"
xsetwacom set 13 topy "201"
xsetwacom set 13 topx "174"
xsetwacom set 13 bottomy "3898"
xsetwacom set 13 bottomx "3981"

## Developed with daulpavis
```

----------


## Favux

Oh well.  Let me know if you figure out CellWriter.

Say, if you're plugging in a usb device the device numbers can change.  In that case you want to use the "Device names" with quotes instead.  Also the stylus and eraser should have the same coordinates.

----------


## martinjochimsen

> Oh well.  Let me know if you figure out CellWriter.


Yes I will. Haven't heard anything yet.





> Say, if you're plugging in a usb device the device numbers can change.  In that case you want to use the "Device names" with quotes instead.  Also the stylus and eraser should have the same coordinates.


Aha. Good to know.  :Smile:

----------


## martinjochimsen

> I can find them (the special danish letters) under Latin-1 Supplement, but they don't show up on the keyboard.
> I have written to Risujin (the guy who makes Cellwriter?) and asked about it.


I got an answer from Michael today (the author of CellWriter I think).



```
Hi Martin,

Unfortunately, you currently have to modify the source code to get
alternate keyboard layouts (key_widget.c). Selectable keyboard layouts
have been overdue in CellWriter for a very long time. :-\

I will have to take a look at onBoard and see how they store their layouts.
```

So I'll just have to wait I guess...!

 :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Actually it doesn't look impossible to manually change the code.  It looks like it depends on a couple things. In keywidget.c the keys are laid out in rows and look like:


```
        key = add_key(key_widget, XK_l, "l", 20, 7, 2, 2);
        set_shifted(key, XK_L, "L");
```

or


```
        key = add_key(key_widget, XK_semicolon, ";", 22, 7, 2, 2);
        set_shifted(key, XK_colon, ":");
```

You may be able to do a straight substitution.  But then it talks about using Pango and Pango is set to the Sans font.  So maybe you'd have to figure out if Pango has a Danish font and set it to that or substitute in the unicode code for the characters you want.

The other possibility is in keys.h.  It looks like some special keys are defined using their unicode characters.  So you'd just add your three keys to the define with the unicode:


```
#define KEY_NUM_LOCK            0x0200
```

would be:


```
#define KEY_Danish            0x????
```

and then in keywidget.c use KEY_Danish for whatever key you want to substitute for like XK_semicolon.  I think that would work even though they are function keys.  If I'm right about the number in the define being the unicode.

----------


## martinjochimsen

> I can find them (the special danish letters) under Latin-1 Supplement, but they don't show up on the keyboard.
> I have written to Risujin (the guy who makes Cellwriter?) and asked about it.





> Actually it doesn't look impossible to manually change the code.  It looks like it depends on a couple things. In keywidget.c the keys are laid out in rows and look like:
> 
> 
> ```
>         key = add_key(key_widget, XK_l, "l", 20, 7, 2, 2);
>         set_shifted(key, XK_L, "L");
> ```
> 
> or
> ...


Can't find keywidget.c. Where is it?

----------


## Favux

Download the source code tar (source tarball) and extract it:  http://risujin.org/cellwriter/  It is in the /src directory.  Once you make your changes compile it.

----------


## martinjochimsen

Hi Favux

It's a bit out of my league (little league) what you wrote earlier. I took a look at the files but I didn't understand ANYthing!!!  :Very Happy: 
Yesterday I found another onscreen keyboard which have all the danish letters that I need, and I was thinking if I just could replace that with Cellwriter in the Magick Rotation?
It is Kvkbd from KDE...and it even looks pretty.
I have tried to change cellwriter to kvkbd in the setup (the green arrow) and in the config.py file. It's probably not the right places, but do you know where else or what else I can do to make kvkbd pop up when I go into tabletmode?

Martin  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

OK, maybe I'll get a chance to play with CellWriter in a while and see if I can figure it out.  Can you give me the name of the three Danish characters you want?  Do they come in two cases, capital and small?  Do you have the unicodes for them (all cases)?  What letter or character keys did you want to substitute them for?

What is the command you type in a terminal to start Kvkbd?  Kvkbd?

Also does it have a manual?  Probably entering 'man Kvkbd' in a terminal.

----------


## martinjochimsen

> OK, maybe I'll get a chance to play with CellWriter in a while and see if I can figure it out.  Can you give me the name of the three Danish characters you want?  Do they come in two cases, capital and small?  Do you have the unicodes for them (all cases)?  What letter or character keys did you want to substitute them for?


Hi Favux

Thanks for taking the time to look into this.
I'm posting the wiki pages for the three letters (ÆØÅ/æøå). Instead of me giving you the wrong unicodes I think it's better you see it for yourself!  :Smile: 
You will find the unicodes for both upper and lower cases under "Computer" .

Æ/æ
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%86



```
When using the Latin-1 or Unicode character sets, the code points for Æ and æ are U+00C6 and U+00E6, respectively, or 198 and 230 in decimal.
```

Ø/ø
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%98



```
The name of this letter in Unicode is "Latin capital/small letter O with stroke". In Unicode, as in ISO 8859-1 before it, the letters Ø and ø have the respective code points U+00D8 and U+00F8.
```

Å/å
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%85



```
For computers, when using the ISO 8859-1 or Unicode sets, the codes for "Å" and "å" are respectively 197 and 229 in decimal representation, or C5 and E5 in hexadecimal.
```





> What is the command you type in a terminal to start Kvkbd?  Kvkbd?


Yes. Just "kvkbd" or the icon in the GNOME menu.  :Smile: 




> Also does it have a manual?  Probably entering 'man Kvkbd' in a terminal.


Yes. "man kvkbd"

Again thanks for trying helping me with CellWriter. Don't stay up late for my sake. I'll use Kvkbd for now and later on CellWriter if you or Michael get the time to look into it.

I have also attached the onBoard keyboard, so you can see where the letters are placed.

Martin

----------


## Favux

Hi Martin,

Alright, here's how to do it.

The secret is changing the keymap.  This avoids unicode,etc., since it is already done for you.  I just went into Preferences > Keyboard > Layouts and added the Danish Layout and then changed to it.  So when I typed the key where you indicated you wanted the Danish letters out came the Danish letter.  The key on my keyboard may be mislabeled, but it prints out the correct Danish symbol.  So I checked CellWriter.  Wrong label on the key but right Danish letter.  Eureka!  I'm of course assuming you are using the Danish keyboard layout.

Simple to relabel the CellWriter keys.  After looking through the code I knew the labels for the keys were inside quotes, "a".  So in the Danish Layout I just changed the label.  Attached below is a keywidget.c with the wrong label lines commented out and immediately below them the lines with the correct labels for all 3 keys you were concerned with.  Just rename the current keywidget.c and substitute the attached one in /src in the unpacked cellwriter-1.3.4 tar before you compile.

Of course there are other mislabeled keys.  If you want to change them just follow what I've done and recompile CellWriter with the labels changed.  Here's a sample of how to do it already in the attached keywidget.c:


```
/*        key = add_key(key_widget, XK_bracketleft, "[", 23, 5, 2, 2);
        set_shifted(key, XK_braceleft, "{"); */
        key = add_key(key_widget, XK_bracketleft, "å", 23, 5, 2, 2);
        set_shifted(key, XK_braceleft, "Å");
```

We don't care that the key is XK_braceleft in the code, we only care about the label "å".  This is because the keymap layer does the translating for us, we don't need to.

To compile CellWriter, assuming the unpacked tar is on your Desktop:


```
cd Desktop

sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev

cd cellwriter-1.3.4

./configure --prefix=/usr

make

sudo make install
```

I'm pretty sure of the '--prefix=/usr' flag, but I didn't actually install the compiled CellWriter.  I kept it in the unpacked source code tar so I wouldn't replace my default CellWriter and could experiment with multiple compiles.  To do that I used:


```
cd Desktop

sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev

cd cellwriter-1.3.4

./configure --datadir=/home/yourusername/Desktop/cellwriter-1.3.4/share

make
```

and to run it:


```
/home/yourusername/Desktop/cellwriter-1.3.4/cellwriter
```

If you want to recompile do:


```
cd Desktop

cd cellwriter-1.3.4

make clean

./configure --prefix=/usr

make

sudo make install
```

----------


## martinjochimsen

> Hi Martin,
> 
> Alright, here's how to do it.
> 
> The secret is changing the keymap.  This avoids unicode,etc., since it is already done for you.  I just went into Preferences > Keyboard > Layouts and added the Danish Layout and then changed to it.  So when I typed the key where you indicated you wanted the Danish letters out came the Danish letter.  The key on my keyboard may be mislabeled, but it prints out the correct Danish symbol.  So I checked CellWriter.  Wrong label on the key but right Danish letter.  Eureka!  I'm of course assuming you are using the Danish keyboard layout.
> 
> Simple to relabel the CellWriter keys.  After looking through the code I knew the labels for the keys were inside quotes, "a".  So in the Danish Layout I just changed the label.  Attached below is a keywidget.c with the wrong label lines commented out and immediately below them the lines with the correct labels for all 3 keys you were concerned with.  Just rename the current keywidget.c and substitute the attached one in /src in the unpacked cellwriter-1.3.4 tar before you compile.
> 
> Of course there are other mislabeled keys.  If you want to change them just follow what I've done and recompile CellWriter with the labels changed.  Here's a sample of how to do it already in the attached keywidget.c:
> ...



Hi Favux

It looks like an amazing job you have done. I will try it out and get back to you one of the next days. Thanks a lot!!!

Martin  :Smile:

----------


## e64462

Hey Favux,

If you recall, I was experiencing a wacom bug where the stylus would break at (seemingly) complete random. I noted before that a reboot seemed to be the only fix for my bug. Recently, however, I realized that a simple suspend/resume "fixed" the issue; at least until the stylus broke again, forcing me to do another suspend/resume. Since you seem pretty knowledgeable about these tablets, I'm wondering if you know what it could be in these suspend/resume routines that could cause tablet functionality to be restored. I've already checked in /etc/pm/sleep.d/, but there isn't much going on in there. I'd love any ideas you may have.

Best Regards
Nick

----------


## Favux

Hi Nick,

No, I'm afraid not.  I'd guess that run level 0 is evoked and then init.d.  So both would be in /etc.  /etc/rc0.d and /etc/init.d

But I don't know much about the changes from System V to Upstart emulation of System V.


On another topic if you're still having problems with touch in wacomcpl I found that the wrong tool type was being associated with "finger".  I don't know if it applies to you (I think yours was saying touch) but here's a patch that got wacomcpl again working with touch for me:  http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func...96&atid=525124

----------


## e64462

neato... I'll give it a shot a bit later, I'm pretty swamped right now. I'll let you know how it goes though. Thanks again!

----------


## Bromden

I'm getting crazy  :Neutral: 
I've Ubuntu 10.10 with a 2.6.35-22-generic Kernel.
I'm trying to install my Wacom Bamboo Fun but I really don't know where I am wrong...

I've tried to compile linuxwacom-0.8.8-10 and with the "make" command i get this:
http://pastebin.com/j1GxCtN7

I've tried to compile "xf86-input-wacom-0.10.8" too, since it says:
_NOTE: the X driver in this package only supports Xorg servers older than 1.7.
          You are running a newer version. 
Please build the X driver from xf86-input-wacom.
The kernel driver provided in this package is independent of 
the X server version_

But the make result of those drivers is this:
http://pastebin.com/NavKaETP

 :Neutral:

----------


## Favux

Hi Bromden,

Could you clear up a few questions for me?  Is your Bamboo Fun the CTH661 with a Product ID of 0xd3?  In other words the Bamboo P & T version?

Are you trying to install linuxwacom in Maverick?

IF you have a Bamboo P & AT with Maverick you only compile linuxwacom to get the usb kernel driver wacom.ko.  So no 'sudo make install', just the copy command.  For the X driver wacom_drv.so you compile xf86-input-wacom and install it, 'sudo make install'.

Maybe the Bamboo P & T HOW TO would be more helpful?

----------


## Bromden

> Hi Bromden,
> 
> Could you clear up a few questions for me?  Is your Bamboo Fun the CTH661 with a Product ID of 0xd3?  In other words the Bamboo P & T version?
> 
> Are you trying to install linuxwacom in Maverick?
> 
> IF you have a Bamboo P & AT with Maverick you only compile linuxwacom to get the usb kernel driver wacom.ko.  So no 'sudo make install', just the copy command.  For the X driver wacom_drv.so you compile xf86-input-wacom and install it, 'sudo make install'.
> 
> Maybe the Bamboo P & T HOW TO would be more helpful?


I love you man  :Biggrin:  
Now everything works perfectly.
I really dunno how I could be mistaken...i feel so stupid  :Laughing: 

P.S. Plz put this link : http://gtk-apps.org/content/show.php...content=104309
on all Ubuntu Wacom pages. It's a really useful app  :Wink:

----------


## Favux

Hi Bromden,

Great!   :Smile: 

Yes, I'm aware of the Wacom Control Panel.  I haven't tested the newer versions yet.  I keep meaning to.  The developer is trying to work with the LWP.  But they're going in another direction and the preliminaries for a gui have been submitted upstream in Gnome.  We'll have to see if he can figure out how to incorporate the new stuff the gnome-settings-daemon can do.

----------


## BMacK1311

I have an IBM Thinkpad X41 Tablet running maverick, and it recognized the stylus after install. I ran through another how-to taken from this thread to configure the rotation buttons, but when I rotate, the input does not rotate, causing the mouse to be reflected. Without going through the whole how-to, how do I fix it?

----------


## Favux

Hi BMacK1311,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

It would help if you linked to the rotation script you're using but hopefully it's just a matter of using the correct "Device names" in the xsetwacom commands in the script.

To get the "Device names" enter in a terminal:


```
xinput --list
```

Remember to use the device name corresponding to stylus, eraser, and touch if you have it, in quotes in the xsetwacom command.

----------


## BMacK1311

⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint                   	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Serial Wacom Tablet eraser              	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Serial Wacom Tablet stylus              	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ ThinkPad Extra Buttons                  	id=11	[slave  keyboard (3)]

----------


## Favux

Alright, say you're using a method 1 script from the Rotation HOW TO.  The xsetwacom command for stylus:


```
    xsetwacom set stylus rotate  CW
```

becomes:


```
    xsetwacom set "Serial Wacom Tablet stylus" rotate  CW
```

and similarly for eraser.

----------


## BMacK1311

Unfortunately, I used this howto... I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu. What file does the general shell script go into? a new file or an existing one?

----------


## Favux

That explains it.  The script is old and still assumes the old stylus, eraser device names and not the new more "descriptive" device names.

We might be able to modify it but I don't see an eraser line.  I gather you don't have touch?  Besides the keycodes for the buttons might not be valid anymore either.

You create a file (right click on the Desktop).  You can start with it on your Desktop and then move it to your home/username directory when it's working.  You can then set it up in a launcher (right click on the Desktop) and drag the launcher into a panel if you want.  That's all described in the instructions towards the bottom of the HOW TO.

----------


## Laurent31

Hi, (specially Favux who is the one that may help me ! But help from other is naturally welcomed !)

I've bought a Bamboo Fun Pen & Touch, model CTH-461/S(A), I run Maverick and I can't have this tablet to work... I've read a lot of things to do, did a lot... but still not working.

So, here are the results of the differents commands to help you help me  :Wink: 



```
xinput --list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Logitech Optical USB Mouse                  id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                  id=13    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                                   id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ USB2.0 1.3M UVC WebCam                      id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Asus Laptop extra buttons                   id=11    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                id=12    [slave  keyboard (3)]

lsmod |grep wacom
wacom                  29670  0 

lsusb
Bus 006 Device 002: ID 056a:00d7 Wacom Co., Ltd
```

So I think everything's there...
The tablet is well detected but not by xinput, where the problem is, I think... :Capital Razz: 

Firstly I have installed linuxwacom-0.8.8.10 + xf86-input-wacom, then I saw it was not good because my X driver is > 1.7, so I've installed 0.10.10-1.

After several trials I ran synaptics and re-installed linux-header2.6.35.24.28 to have something clean... Then I've re-installed 0.101.10-1.

Everything seems to be in place, wacom.ko in '/lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet', /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf well edited.

So I'm a bit blocked...
So if you can help, it wil be... GREAT !
Thanks
Laurent

----------


## Favux

Hi Laurent,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

You should be ok with the wacom.ko from input-wacom 0.10.10-1 as it has your model in it.  For the wacom.ko from linuxwacom 0.8.8-10 you would have to add your model before compiling.  See the model box near the top of the Bamboo P & T HOW TO and post #2 on that thread for adding new models.

Because your Xserver is 1.9 (>= 1.7) you need to use xf86-input-wacom for your X driver.  The default xf86-input-wacom in Maverick 0.10.8 does not have your model in it.  Your model was added a few days ago so you should just need to clone xf86-input-wacom 0.10.10+ from the git repository.  See part II. of the Bamboo P & T HOW TO.

Hope this helps.

----------


## Laurent31

Thanks for your answer.

I did everything once again but the result (after reboot) of xinput is still the same.

I've kept to download util-macros-1.8.0.tar.bz2 even if 1.11 is available. I've also tried before with this version (1.11) but it was the same...
so the tablet is still not recognized...

I've used this command 

```
git clone git://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom
```

, not specifying the version 0.10.10+...

Laurent

----------


## Favux

OK, check the wacom.ko in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet.  Right click on it and chose Properties and make sure it has the date you compiled it, i.e. todays date.  Also look in Troubleshooting near the bottom of the Bamboo HOW TO and check if you need the extra 64-bit flag.  What kernel are you using?:


```
uname -r
```

----------


## Laurent31

So, wacom.ko is in '/lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet' with today's date. And the kernel is '2.6.35-24-generic', so in the right place with the right date...
edit : and my install is 32 bits.

----------


## Favux

Check in Synaptics Package Manager.  Do you have xserver-xorg-input-all installed?

----------


## Laurent31

Yes it is

----------


## Favux

Alright.  Do a find on wacom.ko to search your file system and make sure there isn't a copy of the old non-working wacom.ko somewhere in the current kernels modules directory that your system is defaulting to.  Maybe you have a backup copy somewhere like the watchamacallit distro did.  Seems unlikely.  But maybe you have a "duplicate".

----------


## Laurent31

So I did a 

```
locate wacom.ko
```

which gave me
/lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-wacom.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko
/lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/updates/dkms/wacom.ko
I've deleted 1 and 3, rebooted and still the same, nothing in xinput

----------


## Laurent31

It works !!!
I did 

```
sudo cp /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/updates/dkms/
```

rebboted and it works !!!
it was just that it was taking in another location...

Thanks A LOT for your help !

----------


## Favux

I think we've got it.  At some point you added a wacom.ko through dkms.  A ppa?  Anyway that's what's blocking things:


```
/lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/updates/dkms/wacom.ko
```

That wacom.ko is presumably a non-working one and preventing the one you compiled from being used.  You need to remove the wacom dkms stuff.  Probably if you check your directory where you erased it it is back there after a reboot.

Edit:  Good! I thought you'd have to remove the dkms stuff first.

----------


## Laurent31

Hi, thanks again for your help.

So, it should come from a ppa. During my searches I've found those two ones :
http://ppa.launchpad.net/doctormo/wacom-plus/ubuntu
http://ppa.launchpad.net/hughescih/ppa/ubuntu

I've tried to remove the file in dkms but it didn't work, so I've put it back and it worked again.

----------


## j0b

Hi Favux, i'm trying to install a Bamboo CTH 460/K(A) using fhe ' Alternate section 1'.
I have ubuntu 10.04 kernel 2.6.32-29-generic.
All it's OK untill i try to compile the linuxwacom kernel module .
The error is:
juan@juan-laptop:~/Escritorio/input-wacom-0.10.10-2$ ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
./autogen.sh: 9: autoreconf: not found

Can you help me?

----------


## Favux

Hi j0b,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!

At a guess you didn't get all of the line with the libraries and dependencies.  It begins:


```
sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev ...
```

It extends past the right edge of the box.  Get all of it.  The error seems to be pointing at autoconf.  See if doing that fixes things.

Good luck.

----------


## j0b

Thanks a lot for your faster reply.

I get all the line
sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev libxrandr-dev libncurses5-dev but the error continues.....

----------


## j0b

the list of files after 'tar xjvf input-wacom-0.10.10-2.tar.bz2' are:

input-wacom-0.10.10-2/ChangeLog
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/config.guess
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/configure
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/Makefile.am
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/missing
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.36/
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.36/wacom_wac.c
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.36/CVS/
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.36/CVS/Repository
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.36/CVS/Root
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.36/CVS/Entries
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.36/wacom.h
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.36/wacom_w8001.c
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.36/Makefile
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.36/Makefile.in
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.36/wacom_wac.h
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.36/wacom_sys.c
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.30/
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.30/wacom_wac.c
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.30/CVS/
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.30/CVS/Repository
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.30/CVS/Root
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.30/CVS/Entries
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.30/wacom.h
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.30/wacom_w8001.c
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.30/Makefile
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.30/Makefile.in
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.30/wacom_wac.h
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/2.6.30/wacom_sys.c
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/config.h
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/CVS/
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/CVS/Repository
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/CVS/Root
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/CVS/Entries
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/COPYING
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/aclocal.m4
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/config.log
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/autom4te.cache/
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/autom4te.cache/output.0
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/autom4te.cache/traces.0
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/autom4te.cache/output.1
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/autom4te.cache/traces.1
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/autom4te.cache/requests
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/INSTALL
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/Makefile
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/install-sh
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/config.sub
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/stamp-h1
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/m4/
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/m4/lt~obsolete.m4
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/m4/ltversion.m4
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/m4/libtool.m4
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/m4/ltoptions.m4
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/m4/ltsugar.m4
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/ltmain.sh
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/Makefile.in
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/autogen.sh
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/NEWS
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/libtool
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/configure.ac
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/AUTHORS
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/README
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/config.status
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/inputattach/
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/inputattach/CVS/
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/inputattach/CVS/Repository
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/inputattach/CVS/Root
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/inputattach/CVS/Entries
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/inputattach/inputattach.c
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/inputattach/README
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/inputattach/serio-ids.h
input-wacom-0.10.10-2/config.h.in


and autoreconf don't appears in it. Is normal that says not found.

----------


## j0b

And this is the 'autogen.sh' script

#! /bin/sh

srcdir=`dirname $0`
test -z "$srcdir" && srcdir=.

ORIGDIR=`pwd`
cd $srcdir

autoreconf -v --install || exit 1
cd $ORIGDIR || exit $?

$srcdir/configure --enable-maintainer-mode "$@"


have i to change somethig? (pardon if my english isn't well)

----------


## Favux

Hi j0b,

You shouldn't have to worry about any of that if you installed the whole line with autoconf.

Since you are in Lucid (10.04) follow the instructions to install xorg-macros v. 1.8 in section 2 and see if that makes a difference.

----------


## j0b

Hi again Favux:

I did what you said ,I instaled xorg-macros v. 1.8 in section 2 and then recompiled the linuxwacom kernel module without errors,reboot, but bamboo did't work very well, then i installed  Sample *.xsetwacom.sh script for Lucid & Maverick*, attached to posts #1 and #2, at the Bamboo P&T HOW TO and i changed  In the *.xsetwacom.sh* script  both "Device name" and ID #.I check for mine using 'xinput --list' and reboot.

Now Bamboo works fine and only i have to configure the gestures two-finger scrolling, tap-and-drag, and tapping,  Zooming and others.

THANKS VERY MUCH INDEED¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

----------


## Gondrano

Hi folks! 

I am left handed and I guess how to set the Wacom pen & touch CTH-460 (under Lucid Lynks through rotating the tablet and  inverting the input properties. 

I already asked for the rotation but non for the input. I am searching for the configuration file that allows me to change permanently the set of the tablet, how to open it and what to modify within. 

Thanks in advance

post scriptum: the best would be to have the tablet set changed everytime I change the mouse configuration (from right to left-handed).

----------


## Favux

Hi Gondrano,

Let's try adding an Option to the 10-wacom.conf usb snippet:


```
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom class"
    MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
    Option "Rotate"  "half"
EndSection
```

That would be a static configuration.  To edit use:


```
gksudo gedit /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf
```

For a runtime configuration, i.e. to change it every time you set the mouse you need to use xsetwacom:


```
xsetwacom set "device name" Rotate "half"
```

Where you use xinput list to find the device name for the stylus, eraser, and touch.  If you want to rotate all of them.

----------


## Gondrano

Hi favux, 

I tried to locate 10-wacom.conf but cannot find it...
The last time I did something with the tablet configuration was 6 months ago.. I got a bit rusty. I think the config file is somewhere in usr...
Maybe here? /usr/src/wacom-0.8.10.2$ ls
aclocal.m4              config.h.in           inputattach  Makefile.in
AUTHORS                 config.sub            INSTALL      missing
autogen.sh              config.sub.cdbs-orig  install-sh   NEWS
ChangeLog               configure             libtool      README
config.guess            configure.ac          ltmain.sh    src
config.guess.cdbs-orig  COPYING               m4           stamp-h1
config.h                dkms.conf             Makefile.am

When I search inside my home dir I cannot find nothing named wacom. it this normal?

..and by the way, the system is by a week up to date

----------


## Favux

If you have Lucid (10.04) it is at /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d.

If you have Maverick (10.10) it is 50-wacom.conf at /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d.



> When I search inside my home dir I cannot find nothing named wacom. it this normal?


Yes if you are using a default install and have not compiled anything from the linux wacom project.

----------


## Gondrano

I have lucid lynks, 

laptop:/usr/lib/X11$ ls
config  rstart  x11perfcomp  xedit  xorg.conf.d  xsm
-laptop:/usr/lib/X11$ xorg.conf.d

I thing I have tried to compile it once or twice at the beginnig, but the I found more easy the other way.. 

it is xorg.conf.d the file I need to open? And with what I open it? There is a specific line command?

----------


## Favux

No xorg.conf.d is the directory and the file is 10-wacom.conf.  Open it with this command in a terminal:


```
gksudo gedit /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf
```

----------


## Gondrano

Ups, yes is a dir ' :Neutral: 

So here is what I have:
-laptop:/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d$ ls
05-evdev.conf  10-synaptics.conf  10-vmmouse.conf

And of corse with gedit!!!
Should I try what you have said with the 05-evdev.conf? or I just miss the file?

ps I opened it but is empty..

pss I pasted the first option, and now I need to restart the xconf, right?

----------


## Favux

You are missing the file.  In Synaptic Package Manager do you have xserver-xorg-input-wacom installed?

The 10-wacom.conf should look something like this:


```
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom class"
# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
#	MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
	MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom serial class"
	MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
	Driver "wacom"
	Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom serial class identifiers"
        MatchProduct "WACf|FUJ02e5|FUJ02e7"
        Driver "wacom"
EndSection


# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
	MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen"
	MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
	Driver "wacom"
	Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection
```

If you want you can create one using the above contents with the gedit command.

Is your tablet working?  If so did you configure it through the xorg.conf?

----------


## Gondrano

I have copied, pasted, and add the last option. 

Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom class"
# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
#    MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
    MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom serial class"
    MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
    Driver "wacom"
    Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom serial class identifiers"
        MatchProduct "WACf|FUJ02e5|FUJ02e7"
        Driver "wacom"
EndSection


# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
    MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
    Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom class"
    MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
    Option "Rotate"  "half"
EndSection


The package is already installed, must I reinstall it?

I think yes, I have installed it via xorg.conf. But not sure. Do not remember how, just that were painful longs hours.

In the end the device work just fine just no touch. (but I don't really need it) maybe it misses pressure activation. When I set the mouse for left-hand it change the tablet configuration.

----------


## Favux

You have duplicated the usb snippet.  Remove one of them.


```
Section "InputClass"
Identifier "Wacom class"
# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,
# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.
# MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"
MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
Driver "wacom"
EndSection
```

is the same as:


```
Section "InputClass"
Identifier "Wacom class"
MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
Driver "wacom"
Option "Rotate" "half"
EndSection
```

except it does not have the rotation option.

You probably did not configure touch correctly in xorg.conf.  You are "suppose" to use xorg.conf.d now days although you can use xorg.conf if you want.  The problem with xorg.conf is it does not allow hot plugging the tablet like xorg.conf.d does.  The xorg.conf will over ride the xorg.conf.d settings so you should comment out (#) all wacom entries in xorg.conf.

No if the package is installed no need to reinstall it.

----------


## Gondrano

Section "InputClass"
Identifier "Wacom class"
MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
Driver "wacom"
Option "Rotate" "half"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
Identifier "Wacom serial class"
MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
Driver "wacom"
Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
Identifier "Wacom serial class identifiers"
MatchProduct "WACf|FUJ02e5|FUJ02e7"
Driver "wacom"
EndSection


# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen"
MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
Driver "wacom"
Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection

I if I copy and integrate the conf.d with these instructions? And then delete the .conf file, it may work?

So now should the tablet be for left users, but what about the input? Uhm.. Tomorrow I will check. 

I thank you for your continue support. Unfortunately I must go now. Bye

----------


## Favux

> I if I copy and integrate the conf.d with these instructions? And then delete the .conf file, it may work?


Yes, it should.  If you created the xorg.conf, and it was not there to begin with because of say Nvidia proprietary drivers, you should be OK in deleting the xorg.conf.

----------


## Gondrano

Today the tablet work fine (is now rotated for left-handier but the input configuration is still inverted). 

:/usr/lib/X11$ ls
config  rstart  x11perfcomp  xedit  xorg.conf.d  xsm

I have opened xorg.conf.d and i founded it empty. If xorg.conf exist, should it be in the same directory?

ps: by the way I cannot reach the autohide panel using the tablet pen. (also if it is not to much important)

pps: should I however copy the options in the xorg.conf.d?

----------


## Favux

No, xorg.conf is located at /etc/X11, if you have one.  In Lucid and later you may not have a xorg.conf.

What happens is the system starts reading xorg.conf and then immediately goes to xorg.conf.d and reads that for the configuration files and when finished with xorg.conf.d goes back to xorg.conf and finishes by reading any configuration files in it.




> but the input configuration is still inverted


Could you explain.  What input configuration?



> ps: by the way I cannot reach the autohide panel using the tablet pen.


You may need to calibrate the tablet.  But first see if using xorg.conf.d helps.



> pps: should I however copy the options in the xorg.conf.d?


It would be better to deal with the xorg.conf first.

Whenever you change X configuration files like xorg.conf or xorg.conf.d you run the risk of breaking X.  Be sure to back up your current working xorg.conf and xorg.conf.d and be prepared to restore them from the command line if you need to do a Recovery Options boot.

----------


## Gondrano

I have copied the following files on a usb stick:
xorg.conf.d  from usr/lib/X11 and xorg.conf, xorg.backup from etc/X11.

I do not know how to restore these in case. Only replace them in the actual place?

I am left handed so I use the mouse with the right button as my first button and the other is the one for the list,proprieties, etc. (inverted configuration)
The problem using the tablet is that this configuration is not inverted. the table is yes rotated but when I press the point of the pencil do appear the list option instead of the brush stroke. So it obliges me to reset the mouse preferences every time I  need to use the tablet. Quite annoying. 

If I break X it is sure I can restore it? without any losses? And how?

PS Also the 4 tablet buttons does not more work correctly. Before adding the rotate option they all let me displace usefully the view on the canvas (up,down,right,left).

----------


## Favux

You shouldn't need a usb stick.

TO MAKE BACKUP AND RESTORE
xorg.conf:


```
sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
```

You don't have to use the .bak extension.  The idea is to rename it to something you can remember.
To restore from the command line


```
sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

And the same with the 10-wacom.conf in xorg.conf.d in Lucid:


```
sudo cp /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf.bak
```

To restore


```
sudo cp /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf.bak /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf
```




> The problem using the tablet is that this configuration is not inverted. the table is yes rotated but when I press the point of the pencil do appear the list option instead of the brush stroke.


I'm still not totally sure what you're saying.  You may need to reassign the table buttons (pad).  That might be a problem with the default xf86-input-wacom-0.10.5 (the xserver-xorg-input-wacom package) as I'm not sure it had the pad completely working.  So if Button1 is the brush change it to Button4.


```
xsetwacom set "device name" Button4 "key p"
```

Where "device name" would be something like:


```
Wacom BambooFun 2FG 4x5 Finger pad
```

that you get from _xinput list_ in a terminal.  And you use the quotes.  Also depending on some things Button4 may actually be Button8.

----------


## Gondrano

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder75)  Thu Apr 22 11:44:23 PDT 2010

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

This is the xorg.conf, must I modify something in there? 
With the left mouse configuration the tablet configuration is altered. 
In Gimp I can drawing only with one of the two button pressed (the one ~nearer the eraser). Pointer, eraser and the other button (near the pointer) show the menu every time are they pressed.
The tablet buttons are less important know.

PS I remember that in the past I had found a GUI to setting the tablet.. But I do not remember where it is or how to call it ( or even if it can help me)...

----------


## Favux

> With the left mouse configuration the tablet configuration is altered.


Sorry I'm so thick.  I begin to get a glimmer of what you are telling me.  It sounds like altering the mouse button mapping is altering the Xinput button mapping which is affecting the tablet.



> In Gimp I can drawing only with one of the two button pressed (the one ~nearer the eraser). Pointer, eraser and the other button (near the pointer) show the menu every time are they pressed.


That sounds like Button1 is assigned to 3 instead of 1.  It should be 1 by default.  You should be able to correct that with xsetwacom commands.  Use the _get_ command to find the current setting and the _set_ command to change it.  So you will need to run a little script when changing the mouse to left.  See:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...itle=Xsetwacom & http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik..._Configuration

No you shouldn't have to do anything with the xorg.conf.  Although your proprietary Nvidia drivers set up the mouse and keyboard in your xorg.conf that isn't needed anymore.  So I can't help wondering if getting rid of the mouse in the xorg.conf might help with your button mapping problem.  After a back up of the current working xorg.conf try:


```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig: version 1.0 (buildmeister@builder75) Thu Apr 22 11:44:23 PDT 2010

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier "Layout0"
    Screen 0 "Screen0"
#    InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
#    InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"
# generated from default
#Identifier "Mouse0"
#Driver "mouse"
#Option "Protocol" "auto"
#Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"
#Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
#Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
#EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"
# generated from default
#Identifier "Keyboard0"
#Driver "kbd"
#EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier "Monitor0"
    VendorName "Unknown"
    ModelName "Unknown"
    HorizSync 28.0 - 33.0
    VertRefresh 43.0 - 72.0
    Option "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier "Device0"
    Driver "nvidia"
    VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device "Device0"
    Monitor "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth 24
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth 24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

xf86-input-wacom dropped wacomcpl (Wacom Control Panel).  So currently there is no official configuration gui.  See:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...guration_Tools

The linux wacom project mediawiki is at:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...itle=Main_Page
And the HOW TO's are at:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...Category:HOWTO

----------


## udippel

How to use wacom in natty?
I have tried the trusted way as described and always working for Maverick, but it stopped working. Already the compilation fails, and then at attaching the tablet, everything is out.

This is the compilation error:

    Building linuxwacom drivers for 2.6 kernel.
***Note: Drivers not enabled as modules in your kernel config but requested through configure are NOT built
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/build M=/home/udippel/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-10/src/2.6.30
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic'
  CC [M]  /home/udippel/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-10/src/2.6.30/wacom_wac.o
/home/udippel/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-10/src/2.6.30/wacom_wac.c: In function 'wacom_bpt_finger_in':
/home/udippel/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-10/src/2.6.30/wacom_wac.c:205:17: error: 'struct input_dev' has no member named 'abs'
/home/udippel/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-10/src/2.6.30/wacom_wac.c:208:18: error: 'struct input_dev' has no member named 'abs'
/home/udippel/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-10/src/2.6.30/wacom_wac.c: In function 'wacom_tpc_finger_in':
/home/udippel/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-10/src/2.6.30/wacom_wac.c:846:17: error: 'struct input_dev' has no member named 'abs'
/home/udippel/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-10/src/2.6.30/wacom_wac.c:849:17: error: 'struct input_dev' has no member named 'abs'
make[2]: *** [/home/udippel/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-10/src/2.6.30/wacom_wac.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [_module_/home/udippel/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-10/src/2.6.30] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic'
make: *** [all] Error 2

Your wacom.ko is available under 
    /home/udippel/Desktop/linuxwacom-0.8.8-10/src/2.6.30

And when i go through nevertheless, and plug the tablet, dmesg says

[ 1325.391107] wacom: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout
[ 1325.393457] wacom: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

How can I get it back to work, please?

----------


## Favux

Hi udippel,

Linuxwacom will not build on kernel 2.6.38 (Natty).  The last kernel it builds on is 2.6.35 (Maverick) I believe.  input-wacom will build on 2.6.36 and maybe 2.6.37 but it doesn't build on 2.6.38 I don't think.

The dmesg error message is telling you that the wacom.ko module you compiled (I'm sort of surprised you were able to make it) isn't compatible with 2.6.38.  Which is part of what I mean by it doesn't build for that kernel.

Part of the change at the Linux Wacom Project when they went to X.org taking over the X driver (xf86-input-wacom) is that the kernel module (wacom.ko) was separated out.  And rather than supplying it as part of a package with the X driver they started submitting the module to the linux kernel.  That's actually the standard and preferred way to do it in linux.  The Linux Wacom Project packaging both the X driver and kernel module was not the standard way of doing things.

So for 2.6.38 you need to rely on the wacom.ko that comes default with the kernel.

To get back the module that comes with your kernel, which is apparently 2.6.38-8-generic, you need to install the linux-image for it.  There are an additional two numbers you need to know .xx.  So enter in a terminal:


```
cat /proc/version_signature
```

Then look for the matching linux-image in Synaptic Package Manager or the Software Center.  The linux image contains the kernel modules.  Install it and reboot.  It should overwrite the wacom.ko you installed with the default one.

I don't remember what tablet you have.  Maybe a Bamboo Pen and Touch?  It should work "out of the box" in Natty.

----------


## udippel

> To get back the module that comes with your kernel, which is apparently 2.6.38-8-generic, you need to install the linux-image for it.  There are an additional two numbers you need to know .xx.  So enter in a terminal:
> 
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/version_signature
> ```
> 
> Then look for the matching linux-image in Synaptic Package Manager or the Software Center.  The linux image contains the kernel modules.  Install it and reboot.  It should overwrite the wacom.ko you installed with the default one.
> 
> I don't remember what tablet you have.  Maybe a Bamboo Pen and Touch?  It should work "out of the box" in Natty.


Dear Favux, thanks again for your quick and comprehensive answer!
I made my life easier by simply copying the file from another machine at the same upgrade state and same architecture over, and everything works fine!

May I suggest, without any criticism, that you point out the fact that it works out of the box very clearly in your post 1? I had actually opened and scanned it, but didn't find what I seem to be looking for, and so I had simply recompiled.

Uwe

----------


## Favux

In *Oneiric* it looks like there are a few things going on.

If you *can't select* things with your *stylus tip* check if you are running a xsetwacom script that has a xsetwacom command like the following:


```
xsetwacom set "device name" Button 1 1
```

In other words assigning the stylus tip (Button 1) to a left click (1).  That seems to be causing the problem.  Because that is the driver default there is no need to rerun it anyway.

With Oneiric there are new Wacom hooks in the gnome-settings-daemon.  Also Oneiric brings GNOME 3.2 which has the first version of the *Wacom tablet applet* in System Settings.  This first version only uses a subset of the new hooks.  The reason the hooks are important is because their default settings override any setting you make in a xorg.conf.d wacom.conf or in xorg.conf.  Since the Wacom tablet access doesn't use all of the keys to access all of the setting keys you'll need to use dconf-editor.  See:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...ettings-daemon

Right now *Gimp* isn't usable because spurious lines are thrown.  This seems to be because something is breaking the Gimp coordinate history buffer.  See this Launchpad bug report:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...mp/+bug/863154

----------


## tommywright

I've searched and read a lot about this issue but I'm still super  confused.  I have a Cintiq 21UX that works really well in Linux Mint 11  with all the bells and whistles... however, I get no pressure  sensitivity in the current Blender.

I've read about changing the "stylus" name in xorg.. but I don't have  any definitions in xorg about wacom, tablet or anything of the sort so I  think that advice might be for older versions of debian.

I've read about HAL and fdi files.. but I don't have any of that either.  Again, I think  these are solutions for older distros... or do I just create these folders?

There are 135 pages here and I'm hoping not to have to read it all to get what might be a really simple answer.

Thanks for any info!

----------


## Favux

Hi tommywright,

I believe Mint 11 is based on Ubuntu Natty (11.04).  So it has the 2.6.38 kernel and X server 1.9.  Do you know?  If not what is the output of:


```
Xorg -version
```

run in a terminal?

If so then your configuration is done in xorg.conf.d with a wacom.conf file.  HAL/.fdi are no more and while xorg.conf can be used there is no reason to.

You can add a Pressure Option to a wacom.conf if you want it to last through a hotplug or you can use a xsetwacom command.  Usually xsetwacom commands are applied as part of a script.  Scripts allow you to set up Profiles for different graphics programs.

A sample Cintiq script is in post #2 here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515562
General information is available on the Linuxwacom Project's mediawiki HOW TO page:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...Category:HOWTO

Examples of xsetwacom commands and profiles:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik..._Configuration

Or use of a wacom.conf:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...le=Xorg.conf.d

Let me know if you have any questions.

----------


## tommywright

Hey Favux, 
Thanks so much for replying!

I'm so sorry to be daft but I still can't figure this out.  I am running the 2.6.38 kernel and I do have the file 50-wacom.conf in my xorg.conf.d... but I have no idea what to do with the file (even after reading through that big page).  I'll keep reading but if you know what to add to get blender working, I would really appreciate it.  It doesn't have to hot swap, it just needs to work.   :Razz: 

Here's what my wacom.conf says:

Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom class"
    MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM|WALTOP|Hanwang"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom serial class"
    MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
    Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "Wacom serial class identifiers"
        MatchProduct "WACf|FUJ02e5|FUJ02e7|FUJ02e9"
        Driver "wacom"
EndSection


# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
    MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
    Option "Button2" "3"
EndSection

----------


## tommywright

Er.... I'm even more confused.  It works now.

I didn't change anything.  I opened up Blender and went to sculpt tools and pressure sensitivity worked.  So is there a way to make it consistent?   :Razz:

----------


## Favux

Okay, I see what you're asking.  Blender was one of the app.s that was hardcoded to recognize 'stylus' which mean it didn't recognize the new longer more descriptive device names that came with the change from linuxwacom over to xf86-input-wacom.  That occured starting with Lucid (10.04) which had the 2.6.32 kernel and X server 1.7.  But Blender made the change to recognizing the "device name" a while ago as you just discovered.  So you don't need to introduce 'stylus' through the xorg.conf or a custom wacom.fdi.

You can see your Wacom input "device names" in the output of this command run in a terminal:


```
xinput list
```

As to why you weren't seeing pressure in Blender I'm not sure.  I don't use it so I don't know if you need to set extended input devices in Preferences like you do with Gimp (e.g. stylus device name to screen).  If that wasn't the problem I sort of wonder if you weren't on the xf86-input-wacom X driver and were instead on the evdev X driver.  That wouldn't give you pressure for the stylus.  You can check if your Cintiq is on the Wacom driver by running:


```
xsetwacom list
```

If you are it will list the input tools.

To adjust the pressure curve:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...#PressureCurve  You might want to play with the Java demo.  Anyway add to the usb snippet in the 50-wacom.conf:


```
Section "InputClass"
  Identifier "Wacom class"
  MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM|WALTOP|Hanwang"
  MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
  Driver "wacom"
  Option "PressCurve" "0,0,100,100"
EndSection
```

and then adjust it to how you like it, e.g. "0,10,90,100".

Or use a xsetwacom command:


```
xsetwacom set "stylus or eraser device name" PressureCurve 0 0 100 100
```

----------


## tommywright

I think everything is working correctly.  I shut down and restarted and it worked again.  For xinput list I get:
⎜   ↳ Wacom Cintiq 21UX stylus                    id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Cintiq 21UX eraser                    id=15    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Cintiq 21UX pad                       id=16    [slave  pointer  (2)]

and for xsetwacom list I get:
⎜   ↳ Wacom Cintiq 21UX stylus                    id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Cintiq 21UX eraser                    id=15    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom Cintiq 21UX pad                       id=16    [slave  pointer  (2)]


I do have to run my setup script that defines the buttons and confines it to it's screen for twinview... even though I have it in my Startup Applications.  Why would that be?

Thanks for all your help!

----------


## Favux

The list commands look good.



> I do have to run my setup script that defines the buttons and confines it to it's screen for twinview... even though I have it in my Startup Applications. Why would that be?


Don't know, you've obviously made it executable if you can run it once in the Desktop.  Check your path to it in Startup Applications and make sure that's right.  Sometimes a bad xsetwacom command will make it hang so Startup ignores the script.  You can try running anything questionable in a terminal and see if it throws up an error message.

----------


## tommywright

Yes, I'm setting up the tablet in a small executable that I'm still working on.  When I run it from the shell, the cintiq works fine for a while.  Every so often, when I'm working with the mouse in the other screen and go back to the cintiq, it is no longer working at all and I have to run that script again.

I did have an error so maybe that has something to do with it.  The line with "Wacom Cintiq 21UX cursor" was giving an error in the shell so I commented it out.  The rest of these (buttons and such) are just testing to see what does what. 

Here is the script:

#! /bin/bash
# Wacom setup at startup
#Cintiq21UX test 
#Buttons
xsetwacom set "Wacom Cintiq 21UX pad" Button 1 "key a"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Cintiq 21UX pad" Button 2 "key b"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Cintiq 21UX pad" Button 3 "key c"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Cintiq 21UX pad" Button 4 "key d"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Cintiq 21UX pad" Button 5 "key e" 
xsetwacom set "Wacom Cintiq 21UX pad" Button 6 "key f"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Cintiq 21UX pad" Button 7 "key g"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Cintiq 21UX pad" Button 8 "key h"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Cintiq 21UX pad" Button 9 "key i" 
xsetwacom set "Wacom Cintiq 21UX pad" Button 10 "key j" 
xsetwacom set "Wacom Cintiq 21UX pad" Button 11 "key k" 
xsetwacom set "Wacom Cintiq 21UX pad" Button 12 "key l" 
# stylus
xsetwacom set "Wacom Cintiq 21UX stylus" button 2 "key a"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Cintiq 21UX stylus" button 2 "key b"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Cintiq 21UX stylus" PressureCurve 40 0 100 80
# my permanent Cintiq 21Ux calibration values : 
xsetwacom set "Wacom Cintiq 21UX stylus" Area 422 183 86641 64979
xsetwacom set "Wacom Cintiq 21UX eraser" Area 422 183 86641 64979
# Twinview dual screen setup
xsetwacom set "Wacom Cintiq 21UX stylus" MapToOutput "HEAD-1"
#xsetwacom set "Wacom Cintiq 21UX cursor" MapToOutput "HEAD-1"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Cintiq 21UX eraser" MapToOutput "HEAD-1"
xsetwacom set "Wacom Cintiq 21UX pad" MapToOutput "HEAD-1"


Here's what I've discovered about the button layout on the Cintiq 21UX:

----------


## Favux

Cursor is the Wacom tablet mouse/puck.  Cintiq's don't have them.  Which is why you didn't see it in the lists.  You can remove that.

Right now X input is reserving buttons 4 through 7 for vertical and horizontal scroll.  That's why you are seeing the jump where button 4 is actually button 8.  They talked about fixing that a while ago but so far nothing has happened.

----------


## tommywright

Can I combine key functions in this script?  Like can I say "key alt+shift"?  Also, if I want to make one of the touch scripts the control for my brush size, what is the command for bracket left ([) and bracket right (]).

Better yet, is there a program out there that can give me the script name of each key that I press so I can set these up myself?

----------


## tommywright

Just discovered "xsetwacom list mod" again and am realizing that I can't use some keys (like the brackets [ ] ).  I remember this from when I tried the cintiq on Ubuntu 10.10 (and eventually gave up on it).

I can reassign these in Blender but I would highly recommend that xsetwacom have an option for bracket keys.  When sculpting, it's very important to be able to adjust the size of the brush on the fly.

----------


## Favux

Well we could give it a shot in xsetwacom.c.  If we can get it working we could submit it as a patch.  I did add a couple special modifier keys there a while ago.  Backspace and what else...?  I could try to dig up my notes.  If I come up with something would you be willing to compile the patched xf86-input-wacom and test?

Edit:  Have you tried bracketleft and bracketright?

----------


## tommywright

I can certainly try.  I'm not the most technical but I try.

I really want to figure out why the tablet stops working every so often and I have to re-run the little script.  It seems like when I go do something with the mouse for a while and try to go back to the tablet.. it's not working.

----------


## Favux

Alright, let me be sure where we are at.

Mint 11 is Ubuntu Natty so kernel 2.6.38 and xf86-input-wacom-0.11.10.  Do I have that correct?  You should be able to update xf86-input-wacom without a problem.

I hope this is straightforward as it looks, cause it looks easy.

----------


## Michael Knap

I have hacked dell-wmi.c for the Dell XT2 with a newer BIOS. My specific BIOS is A11. I used rafi's hack as a starting point, but I wasn't receiving the right codes for magick-rotation to work. I was seeing this in the syslog:


```
Nov 6 18:44:24 laplace kernel: [ 8521.786646] dell wmi got code d0
Nov 6 18:44:24 laplace kernel: [ 8521.786655] dell-wmi: Unknown key ffd2 pressed
Nov 6 18:44:25 laplace kernel: [ 8523.579676] dell wmi got code d0
Nov 6 18:44:25 laplace kernel: [ 8523.579685] dell-wmi: Unknown key ffd3 pressed
```

So, I dove into dell-wmi.c, changed a few of the values in the keymap, and now it is working. I am only an amateur hacker, but at least now magick-rotation is working for me. If brettprim or rafi are around, I'd love some testing and input on the hack. Also what is the best way to make the patch and the standard way to attach it? What is standard extension ? compress it?

Thanks all for your hard work, special thanks to favux for the conversation and suggestions.  Look forward to contributing.

----------


## Favux

Hi Michael,

Thanks for posting.

But I think you'd be better served posting on this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1252492

Just hit edit and copy the post and transfer it over.  I promise not to tell the moderators about the duplicate post.   :Wink:

----------


## tommywright

Hey Favux,

I've found a reproducible issue that you might be interested in.  When my laptop's screensaver kicks in, I lose pressure sensitivity... but when I touch my laptop's touchpad and go back to my wacom.. pressure sensitivity is back!  How weird is that?  It only happens when I wake the computer with the wacom.. if I wake it with the touchpad, it's fine.

I'm finding it much easier to use a regular wacom Intuos 3 rather than my cintiq.  It works much better for some reason.  I think that script I have to run to get the cintiq to work with twinview screws things up.

----------


## mobius129a

Hi Favux and everybody else,
I have:

a ThinkPad X220 tabletLucid but with a 3.0.0.12 kernel
Questions:

1. The procedures of which section (1, alternative 1, or 2) should I follow?

2. I've pasted below my 10-wacom.conf file. I have no idea how to interpret whether I should make changes to this. Any help?


```
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom class"
    MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom serial class"
    MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"
    Driver "wacom"
    Option "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection

# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"
    MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
EndSection
```

3. For the xsetwacom.sh script, what am I supposed to modify?
e.g.

```
 xsetwacom set "Serial Wacom Tablet stylus" Suppress "4"  # data pt.s trimmed, default is 4, 0-20
```

 Can I change the above to:


```
xsetwacom set "Wacom ISDv4 E6 Pen" Suppress "4"  # data pt.s trimmed, default is 4, 0-20
```

 bearing in mind that I'm *not* using xorg.conf?

Thanks

----------


## Favux

Hi tommywright,




> When my laptop's screensaver kicks in, I lose pressure sensitivity... but when I touch my laptop's touchpad and go back to my wacom.. pressure sensitivity is back! How weird is that? It only happens when I wake the computer with the wacom.. if I wake it with the touchpad, it's fine.


That is weird.  It almost sounds like the system gets confused when you wake with the Wacom and thnks the Wacom is a mouse.  Because the mouse wouldn't have pressure sensitivity.  Makes me wonder if somehow the Wacom tablet ends up on the evdev driver.  What do you see in Xorg.0.log in /var/log when that happens?



> I think that script I have to run to get the cintiq to work with twinview screws things up.


That could be.  They "temporarily" removed TwinView when doing some of the code cleanup and reorganization.  I think Jason has finished putting it, or the equivalent, back in as part of the MaptoOutput stuff.


Hi mobius129a,

I think the 3.0 kernel has your model, the E6, in its wacom.ko.  If so then all you would need to do is update the Lucid default xf86-input-wacom-0.10.5 to a recent one.  Which means you can ignore section 1 for now.  You want to do section 2 and clone the xf86-input-wacom git repository.

Since the X220t is a usb tablet PC you shouldn't have to make any changes to the usb snippet:


```
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "Wacom class"
    MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Driver "wacom"
EndSection
```

That should match to your digitizer once you have a xf86-input-wacom with the E6 in it.

Once you have the tablet working then run this command in a terminal:


```
xinput list
```

That will give the "device name" of your input tools and that's what you'll want to use in the xsetwacom commands.  Go ahead and post that output if you want help on those.

----------


## mobius129a

Hi Favux,

I got touch working with your advice! Thanks

Just a few questions:
1. The tablet has gesture capability. However, I want to customise it. For example, I'd like to be able to switch workspaces by swiping across screen or something similar. How do I go about doing this? Is it possible?
2. Although I can zoom in and out with a gesture, I can't scroll down/up with a gesture. Again, is this possible?
3. I'm going to try your Rotation tutorial next. Will that work for the X220t?

Again, many thanks.

----------


## Favux

Good!




> 1. The tablet has gesture capability. However, I want to customise it. For example, I'd like to be able to switch workspaces by swiping across screen or something similar. How do I go about doing this? Is it possible?


You'd have to move touch off the Wacom driver to the evdev driver and then use ginn.  What you could do instead is install EasyStroke and use that to get you there.



> 2. Although I can zoom in and out with a gesture, I can't scroll down/up with a gesture. Again, is this possible?


Scroll should be working.  You might want to adjust the default from say 20 to 18 on the ScrollDistance.  By cloning the xf86-input-wacom repository you've gotten some of Chris' latest gesture improvements.  He had a patch for scroll and zoom that really improved it in my testing.  But then he and Peter decided he should recode some of the driver to accommodate the change and he hasn't done that yet.  Actually I don't know what the hold up is.  Coming shortly I hope.



> 3. I'm going to try your Rotation tutorial next. Will that work for the X220t?


Yes.  In fact we added Thinkpad support to Magick Rotation a couple of versions ago:  https://launchpad.net/magick-rotation

Edit:  By the way Wacom scroll works the opposite of say scroll on a Synaptic touchpad.  Think of it as if you are grabbing the screen with two fingers like a piece of paper and sliding it up and down.

----------


## mobius129a

Ok. I got the scroll gesture to work now: wrong gesture. I'll try Magick Rotation and easystroke. Thanks.

----------


## Selvaraj

I am new for this forums. I was also recently searching the similar information in lot of forums. I had got some information from here. Regarding the above topic which will be helpful to all user who are on this thread.

----------


## haloony

Hi All,

I recently purchased a HP Pavillion Tx2000 and installed Oneiric on it. Things are running pretty well. I set-up Magick Rotation and that is working perfectly. This tablet PC is great for annotating with xournal.

I have noticed, however, that the touchscreen does not seem to respond very well to my finger. That is, while using my finger, I find it difficult to grab windows or manipulate menus. I am also not sure how to set-up simple gestures with the stylus or my finger; like the scrolling or workspace-switching that was mentioned earlier. Right now, my stylus or finger can only act as a pointer but there does not seem to be gesture recognition.

I am running kernel version 3.0.0-14 and I have compiled xf86-input-wacom version 0.12.0. I am not sure what I should do next to get everything set-up correctly. I must say that this community has made setting-up this tablet-pc much more painless than I imagined possible. Any help would be appreciated

Thanks,
Hal

----------


## Favux

Hi Hal,

Glad your HP Pavilion Tx2000 set up is going well.



> Right now, my stylus or finger can only act as a pointer but there does not seem to be gesture recognition.


The TX2000 has single finger touch (1FGT) not two finger touch (2FGT) so gestures are not supported for it.  You would need one of the newer multi-touch tablets.  You can work around that to some extent by installing and using the Easystroke Gesture Recognition app. from the Software Center.



> I find it difficult to grab windows or manipulate menus.


I don't have this problem.  Do you mean the accuracy i.e. finger placement makes it difficult?

----------


## haloony

Hi Favux,

Cool. I will definitely try out easystroke.

Yeah I guess my touchscreen problem is an accuracy problem. Finger placement is definitely a problem. Stylus placement is not without difficulty either, especially around the edges. 

I will report back on easystroke.

Thanks,
Hal

----------


## haloony

Hey,

Easystroke is quite useful and I think it will make my tablet pc much more useful in tablet mode than it was before.

I am still, however, trying to figure out how to improve the accuracy of touch and stylus. 

Thanks,
Hal

----------


## Favux

Sounds like you need to do some calibration.  Sample values are in the xorg.conf attached to the HOW TO.  For touch I'm currently using:


```
xsetwacom set "Wacom ISDv4 93 Finger touch" Area 162 176 3978 3946
```

Got the values from Xinput Calibrator.  It's in Synaptic Package Manager as xinput-calibrator.  For more information see:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...le=Calibration

----------


## sven 22

Hi,

I have read quite a few pages in this thread and some other internet info, but can't find the answer, so:

I'd like to set up a Bamboo Capture CTH470M, running 11.04 Natty, with up-to-date kernel and have installed xserver-xorg-input-wacom 1:0.10.11-0ubuntu4 from Synaptic.

However, the input devices are not recognized in GIMP, but I've read that the device should be recognized in Natty. I've also read that in some cases one needs to install input-wacom 0.12.0, which sounds a bit complicated.

I'm just a (generally-happy) :Smile:  user, but (evidently) not an advanced linux person.

Could you be so kind as to explain the method of connecting the CTH470 in Natty?

Thanks very much in advance.

Sven

----------


## Favux

Hi sven 22,

Actually to get your BambooPT Capture to work you have to compile at least input-wacom-0.12.0.  That's because that model is new and is not yet in the kernel's wacom.ko, not even Oneiric's.  So you need a wacom.ko that has your model.  Chris Bagwell recently submitted the third generation support patches to the 3.3 kernel.  He was then nice enough to backport them into input-wacom-0.12.0 and released it on 12-3-11.

If Section 1 with its explanations is a little confusing for you try part I. of the BambooPT HOW TO.  It is a simplified version of the same thing.  Plus more Bamboo related information.

As you'll see on the BambooPT HOW TO I also recommend you clone xf86-input-wacom so you get the entire gesture support improvements Chris recently finished.  Makes touch work better.

----------


## sven 22

OK, thanks Favux,

I'll read all of that info and ask again, if I might, if I have more questions.

Sven

----------


## hozzy

I just wanted to say that this post is awesome, I haven't read all 138 pages (really, I didn't know that many people had wacom tablets). You dedication and troubleshooting ability are quite impressive.

I have a done a few google searches towards the inertia scroll. When I'm forced to use windows, it is the one feature I really like about the wacom tablet in windows. Btw, I love how the scroll is already inverted, that rocks.

----------


## Jack the R

I'm setting up a Cintiq 12WX on a new system with Kubuntu 11.10.  I have a couple problems.

First, the ghost line problem in GIMP - Link.  The solution is to install Aapo Rantalainen's version of GIMP?  No other versions, no newer versions of GIMP, will work?

Second, I have a problem which sounds like this -link - if I press on buttons with the tip of the stylus (for example, tools in the GIMP dialog), the button highlights or indents but no action is performed.  I tried adding Stephane's code to 50-wacom.conf per instructions, but it made no difference.  His code was for 10.10 though, perhaps things have changed.  Here is what I added to 50-wacom.conf-




> Section "InputClass"
> 
>     Identifier "Cintiq 12WX"
>     MatchProduct "Cintiq 12WX"
>     MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
>     Driver "wacom"
>     Option "Type" "stylus"
>     Option "Button2" "3"
>     Option "Mode" "Absolute"
> ...


Help?

----------


## Favux

Hi Jack the R,

A new version 2.7 version of Gimp should work too.  2.7 has the history buffer removed I believe, because of all the problems they encountered with it.  They use other methods to improve stroke quality.  The PPA installs the default 2.6 version of Gimp Oneiric comes with along with the patch.  Some people installing 2.7 reported other problems.  2.8, the stable version, is due out shortly.



> if I press on buttons with the tip of the stylus (for example, tools in the GIMP dialog), the button highlights or indents but no action is performed.


If you haven't installed the PPA that may be the same problem causing the ghost lines.  If you have that could be a KDE QT bug I thought they fixed.  Or maybe the button release bug they fixed upstream for xf86-input-wacom.  Which version do you have?

----------


## Jack the R

> If you haven't installed the PPA that may be the same problem causing the ghost lines.  If you have that could be a KDE QT bug I thought they fixed.  Or maybe the button release bug they fixed upstream for xf86-input-wacom.  Which version do you have?


I have the button release problem everywhere, not just GIMP.  How can I fix it?

Thanks for the fast response!

----------


## Favux

Which version of xf86-input-wacom do you have?  Enter in a terminal:


```
xsetwacom -V
```

Are you using a xsetwacom script?  If so what is in it?

----------


## Jack the R

xf86-input-wacom version is - 

0.11.0

I have kde-config-tablet and xserver-xorg-input-wacom installed.  I haven't written any scripts myself.

----------


## Favux

It may be a Kubuntu specific problem or a corrupt install of the xf86-input-wacom package xserver-xorg-input-wacom.  But I think it may be kde-config-tablet.  It seems to me there was a bug with that which did get fixed.  Ha I found my bookmark.  Does this sound familiar?
https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=282676
So if you have v. 1.3 you need to update to "The latest version of my KCM (1.3.3) does not set this command anymore."

Or maybe just update xf86-input-wacom.  0.13.0 should be good, that's part II. a) of the BambooPT HOW TO:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515562  I got Jason to fix the underlying bug that was causing the 'xsetwacom set "tablet" Button 1 1' problem.

----------


## Jack the R

As for kde-config-tablet, the version I had was 1.3.2-1.  I removed it and installed the 1.3.5-1 package.  No improvement.

----------


## Jack the R

Alrightey looks like reinstalling xf86-input-wacom solved the button problem!  Thanks for your help!  I saw one of those line artifacts in GIMP but that's a problem for tomorrow.

----------


## Jack the R

New problem - 

In the desktop environment, the cintiq is now working pretty well, but not perfect.  Alignment between the stylus tip and pointer is kinda poor, especially towards the edges of the cintiq (despite calibration).  The alignment is inferior to what I get from my graphire based tablet pc.  Ridiculous, but not the problem I want to deal with ATM.

The big problem I'm having is, while the pointer and stylus are mostly aligned well enough in the desktop environment, in GIMP's image window they are not aligned.  In GIMP's dialogues, alignment is correct again.  Move back to the image window, and alignment is lost.

I've currently got the stylus and eraser set to "screen" in "configure extended input devices."

As a temporary fix, I can set the stylus to "window" and work with the image in full screen mode.  I normally work this way, so it's not a huge deal, but I'd like to get this problem fixed.

I've got two monitors on an AMD Radeon HD 6870.  One is the Cintiq 12WX.  

??

----------


## Favux

I'm not aware of any calibration issues with the Cintiq 12WX.  So I am curious as to how you are calibrating it and setting the calibration.



> while the pointer and stylus are mostly aligned well enough in the desktop environment, in GIMP's image window they are not aligned. In GIMP's dialogues, alignment is correct again. Move back to the image window, and alignment is lost.


I don't believe I've seen this problem before.

Did you bind your stylus cursor/pointer to only one screen (with MapToOutput for example) or are both monitors one "Desktop"?

----------


## Jack the R

I set up the monitors in AMD Catalyst.  They're set up as seperate desktops, with Xinerama enabled so I can pass windows between them.

I'm calibrating through kde-config-tablet.  The section "screen area" is set to "full screen" (other options being "Map to Screen" and "Part of the Screen.)"  The section "Tablet Area" is set to "Full Tablet," the other option being "Part of the Tablet"  There is another option, "Force Proportions," if "Part of the Tablet" is selected (it's a sub-option to "Part of the Tablet."

There's a calibrate screen where you tick boxes in the corners to fix the alignment.  I've done it a couple times, but didn't notice an improvement.

----------


## Favux

What happens if you select "Force Proportions" to the alignment between stylus tip and pointer in Gimp's image window?

----------


## Jack the R

"Force Proportions" can only be activated when "Part of Tablet" is checked.

It messes stylus alignment up everywhere.

----------


## Favux

Too bad.  I was hoping that might correct an improper screen aspect ratio (tablet to monitor):  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...le=Calibration  if that turned out to be the problem.

Did you happen to notice if you had the problem in Gimp before you installed and used kde-config-tablet?  It seems like there might be a couple of causes, that might be one and the other could be Catalyst.

----------


## Jack the R

I'd like to say I didn't have the problem before catalyst, but I'm not sure.

----------


## Favux

Yeah that's the difficulty with a problem like this.  There are too many variables.  If you can start eliminating them that sure helps pin down where the problem is.

By the way we made a little progress on the ASUS rotation script before stalling out again:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=918886&page=2  Can't figure out what the deal is with the terminal.  I wonder if I'm misunderstanding him.

----------


## Jack the R

Well I'm getting work done with it as is - is there an option to Catalyst?  

I almost forgot about the Tablet rotation script - the compiz bug knocked out my Ubuntu 11.10 installation - I still haven't found a new distro that will work on it better than Ubuntu 8.04.

----------


## Favux

I don't know if you can configure dual monitors through Xrandr while using a proprietary ATI video driver.  I don't use a dual monitor setup.  Because they were able to change the MapToOutput code to handle the Nvidia proprietary driver it must be possible.  Since I think they could work with the ATI driver without the code changes that may mean the ATI proprietary driver is compliant enough with Xrandr to use it.  For all I know that's what Catalyst is using.

That's too bad on the ASUS R1E, being stuck with Hardy.  That and a Gateway were the two other tablet PCs I was seriously considering.  Lucked out choosing the HP instead.  Besides the deal was too good to pass up.

----------


## zZhou

When I try to do 

```
./configure --prefix=/usr
```

I get 

```
We could not find the kernel development environment to build the driver.
Please install the kernel source or the kernel development package and try again.
```

Is there a way to change this?

----------


## Favux

Hi zZhou,

What release of Ubuntu are you using?  What are you trying to compile?

It looks like maybe you did not run the dependecy/libraries line.  Especially build-essential.  It begins this way:


```
sudo apt-get install build-essential
```

----------


## zZhou

> Hi zZhou,
> What release of Ubuntu are you using?  What are you trying to compile?
> It looks like maybe you did not run the dependecy/libraries line.  Especially build-essential.  It begins this way:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install build-essential
> ```


I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 and I'm trying to compile the wacom driver.  I also saw this page. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515562

I ran this line again, but everything was already installed to the latest version.


```
sudo apt-get install build-essential libx11-dev libxi-dev x11proto-input-dev xserver-xorg-dev libxrandr-dev tk8.4-dev tcl8.4-dev libncurses5-dev
```

----------


## Favux

Which driver are you trying to build?  The input-wacom wacom.ko or the xf86-input-wacom?  Which version are you using when you see that error when you run the ./configure line?  And which folder are you in when that happens?

----------


## zZhou

I'm trying to build wacom.ko. I'm in this folder. input-wacom-0.13.0   Thanks.

----------


## Favux

OK.  A couple of things.  I'd suggest using input-wacom-0.14.0 which came out a couple of days ago.  Just change 0.13.0 when you see it to 0.14.0.

Next you are correct to use *./configure --prefix=/usr* instead of *./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr*.  Looks like they removed support for ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr.  I'd change that in the HOW TO if I could.

With that change I'm able to compile both input-wacom-0.13.0 and 0.14.0 without duplicating your issue in Precise 12.04 Unity.

Perhaps it is the kernel header it is complaining about.  What output do you get when you run the command?


```
uname -r
```

Please post that.

----------


## Favux

*HOW TO UPDATE*

*Linuxwacom's input-wacom*- the USB kernel module/driver
Currently *input-wacom-0.15.0* (released 11-15-12). Adds Cintiq 22HD (2.6.30+, 2.6.36+, 2.6.38+, 3.7+; Touch Finger: 2.6.38+, 3.7+). Adds 3 new tablet PC's: 0x4001 (2.6.30+), 0x100 (2.6.38+, 3.7+), 0x101 (2.6.38+, 3.7+). Introduces a new tree for Linux 3.7+ and brings it and the 2.6.38 tree in sync with the driver present in Dmitry's current 'next' branch.
*Xorg's xf86-input-wacom* - the X driver
Currently *xf86-input-wacom 0.18.0* (released 10-29-12). Adds three new multi-touch (MT) ISDv4 (tablet PC) devices (E5, 100, 101). Support for the Cintiq 24HD touch, no input device grab by default (allowing tools like evtest to work within X), and support for XI2.2 multitouch (providing applications with position data for every hardware-tracked finger). It should be noted that the internal gesture recognizer consumes all the multitouch events at the moment. If you'd like the events to be passed along to applications (e.g. if your desktop environment supports multitouch gestures or you have software like "touchegg" installed), disable gesture recognizer by running `xsetwacom set TOUCH_DEVICE gesture off`. There is a known regression affecting the puck (Wacom tablet mouse i.e. Graphire and Bamboo) from 0.17.0 which was discovered very late in the RC and which could not be resolved in time for this release, see: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56536

*Warning*:
Ubuntu has customized their input ABI (X Server 1.11 and 1.12 hybrid) and it is no longer compatible with some upstream packages including xf86-input-wacom. Consequently if you compile xf86-input-wacom in *Precise* it will cause your system to not start if you have your BambooPT plugged in, or to crash/freeze if you plug it in after it has started. You need to patch xf86-input-wacom to make it compatible.

*Instructions for xf86-input-wacom in Precise*:
Follow the HOW TO as normal until you get to the ./configure --prefix=/usr or ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr command. Stop there and don't enter it. If using xf86-input-wacom-0.17.0 or earlier download the *build_against_frankenserver.patch* attached to post #1034 onto your Desktop.  If using xf86-input-wacom-0.17.0 or earlier download the attached *build_against_frankenserver_for0.18.patch* below.  Rename it from build_against_frankenserver.patch.txt to build_against_frankenserver.patch or build_against_frankenserver_for0.18.patch. Apply the patch with a -p1 strip:


```
patch -p1 < ~/Desktop/build_against_frankenserver.patch

(or for xf86-input-wacom-0.18.0 and later)
patch -p1 < ~/Desktop/build_against_frankenserver_for0.18.patch
```

You should see this output:



> patching file src/wcmValidateDevice.c
> patching file test/fake-symbols.c
> patching file test/fake-symbols.h


After you see it you can proceed with ./configure --prefix=/usr or ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr and the rest of the commands.

----------


## montemonte

Hi all.
I was looking for an answer quite a long time and have googled and read much stuff on forums about wacom on linux so now I think I better understand how this thing wrong. But I have one problem that I couldn't fix and even didn't find an answer is this actually a problem, or it is supposed to work like that.

So here we are. I'm using Lenovo Thinkpad x230t with both pen and multitouch sensor. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 with manually installed xf86-input-wacom-0.18.0. When I'm using my touchscreen with just a finger, not pen, I always get a click no matter am I tapping once or moving my finger across the screen. It's actually clicking even if I use double touch to scroll the page, for example. So what I'm asking is it able to set tochscreen click only for short touch and for long touch and move just move pointer across the screen without left "virtual" mouse button clicked? As "man wacom" says, the option "TapTime" is what I'm looking for: 



> If Option "Gesture" is enabled, this option determines the maximum time of a touch event to be recognized as tap.  A  press  and  release  event shorter than TapTime generates button press and release events. Presses longer than TapTime do not generate button events, only motion events.


But as I understand now this option only works for double tap "right click" recognition, as changing it affects only double tap, but not single.

Maybe it is normal behavior, but it's very inconvenient when you trying, for example, to scroll a list that contains number of switches, that turns on, while you making a gesture to scroll it. 

Sorry if I've asked this question in the wrong thread, maybe I have to post it to separate one, or to X230t discussion, but I've thought that here I will get a faster reply  :Smile:

----------


## Favux

Hi montemonte,

Welcome to Ubuntu forums!


That shouldn't be happening.  Makes me wonder if there was a problem with the compile or install of xf86-input-wacom.

What release of Ubuntu do you have?  What is the output of this command entered into a terminal?


```
xinput list
```

Do any of the gestures, like scroll, work?

----------


## Favux

*HOW TO UPDATE 1-14-13*

*Linuxwacom's input-wacom*- the USB kernel module/driver
*input-wacom-0.16.0* released (12-19-12). Adds new MT device (0x4001) and fixes touch support for Bamboo Fun CTH-461 in the 2.6.38 and 3.7 folders.

*Xorg's xf86-input-wacom* - the X driver
*xf86-input-wacom 0.19.0* released (1-3-13). Adds support for the 0x4001, TabletPC sensor with 10-finger touch. Multiple bug fixes.

Just substitute the current version numbers in the HOW TO's instructions.


*Warning for Precise*:
Ubuntu has customized their input ABI (X Server 1.11 and 1.12 hybrid) and it is no longer compatible with some upstream packages including xf86-input-wacom. Consequently if you compile xf86-input-wacom in *Precise* it will cause your system to not start if you have your BambooPT plugged in, or to crash/freeze if you plug it in after it has started. You need to patch xf86-input-wacom to make it compatible.

*Instructions for xf86-input-wacom in Precise*:
Follow the HOW TO as normal until you get to the ./configure --prefix=/usr or ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr command. Stop there and don't enter it. If using xf86-input-wacom-0.17.0 or earlier download the *build_against_frankenserver.patch* attached to post #1034 onto your Desktop.  If using xf86-input-wacom-0.18.0 or later download the *build_against_frankenserver_for0.18.patch* attached to post #1398 above onto your Desktop.  Rename it from build_against_frankenserver.patch.txt to build_against_frankenserver.patch or build_against_frankenserver_for0.18.patch. Apply the patch with a -p1 strip:


```
patch -p1 < ~/Desktop/build_against_frankenserver.patch

(or for xf86-input-wacom-0.18.0 and later)
patch -p1 < ~/Desktop/build_against_frankenserver_for0.18.patch
```

You should see this output:


```
patching file src/wcmValidateDevice.c
patching file test/fake-symbols.c
patching file test/fake-symbols.h
```

After you see it you can proceed with ./configure --prefix=/usr or ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr and the rest of the commands.

----------


## montemonte

> Hi montemonte,
> 
> Welcome to Ubuntu forums!
> 
> 
> That shouldn't be happening.  Makes me wonder if there was a problem with the compile or install of xf86-input-wacom.
> 
> What release of Ubuntu do you have?  What is the output of this command entered into a terminal?
> 
> ...


Sorry, haven't switch email notification on...

There was no problem with compiling, nor installing, as I remember.
I'm running 12.04 amd64 version, 3.2.0-35-generic kernel.
Although, clean install of 12.10 i was running before, without separate xf86-input-wacom install behaved the same.



```
$ xinput list
⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom ISDv4 E6 Pen stylus               	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom ISDv4 E6 Finger touch             	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint                   	id=14	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom ISDv4 E6 Pen eraser               	id=16	[slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Integrated Camera                       	id=10	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=13	[slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ ThinkPad Extra Buttons                  	id=15	[slave  keyboard (3)]
```

Both scrolling gesture and double-tap-right-click gesture works. But as I've written it does make at first left click and then goes gesture, after a click.
So imagine list of radio buttons that you want to scroll up or down. You touch the screen with two fingers and pull the list. In my case it scrolls, but the radio button where you started scrolling is getting switched. By the way this is the reason I've started googling solution for all this.

----------


## Favux

Alright.  Assuming the example you cite, a list of radio buttons that you want to scroll up or down, isn't some corner case I haven't encountered, then I don't see that behavior with my BambooPT.  Of course they aren't the same device, the Bamboo's touch is in Relative Mode for one thing.

Seems to me it could be one of two things.  Either Threshold or TapTime.

Running *xinput list* I got an ID# 9 for touch.  Running:


```
xsetwacom get 9 Threshold
```

returned zero.  Which surprised me a little because *man xsetwacom* claims it should be 27.  I think maybe I wrote that one.  Oops.  Anyway try increasing it and see if that doesn't do the trick:


```
xsetwacom set 9 Threshold 27
```

My guess is it'll take way more than 27 but you get the idea.

Otherwise maybe the way you do your scroll gesture doesn't bring the second finger in proximity quick enough so TapTime elapses and the second finger doesn't initiate a gesture, instead a click is emitted.  If so lengthening the TapTime a bit or changing how you're doing the scroll gesture might do the trick.

----------


## montemonte

Ok. I will post what I should from the very beginning:



```
xsetwacom get 11 all
Option "Area" "0 0 2776 1569"
'Button' requires exactly 1 value(s).
Option "ToolDebugLevel" "0"
Option "TabletDebugLevel" "0"
Option "Suppress" "2"
Option "RawSample" "4"
Option "PressureCurve" "0 0 100 100"
Option "Mode" "Absolute"
Property 'Wacom Hover Click' does not exist on device.
Option "Touch" "on"
Option "Gesture" "on"
Option "ZoomDistance" "121"
Option "ScrollDistance" "54"
Option "TapTime" "250"
Property 'Wacom Proximity Threshold' does not exist on device.
Option "Rotate" "none"
Property 'Wacom Wheel Buttons' does not exist on device.
Property 'Wacom Wheel Buttons' does not exist on device.
Property 'Wacom Wheel Buttons' does not exist on device.
Property 'Wacom Wheel Buttons' does not exist on device.
Property 'Wacom Wheel Buttons' does not exist on device.
Property 'Wacom Wheel Buttons' does not exist on device.
Property 'Wacom Strip Buttons' does not exist on device.
Property 'Wacom Strip Buttons' does not exist on device.
Property 'Wacom Strip Buttons' does not exist on device.
Property 'Wacom Strip Buttons' does not exist on device.
Option "Threshold" "0"
Option "ToolType" "280"
Option "ToolSerial" "0"
Option "ToolID" "0"
Option "ToolSerialPrevious" "0"
Option "BindToSerial" "0"
Option "TabletID" "230"
```

So now you can see my default setup.

As for Threshold option, changing it did nothing. And according to:




> "Threshold" "number"
> sets the pressure threshold used to generate a button 1 events of stylus.  The threshold applies to the normalised pressure range of  [0..2048].


this option works only for stylus, where pressure can be measured. As I understand this.

Changing TapTime value don't solve the problem either. Any number I set will cause changes only for double-tap but not single tap, it behaves the same.

And ones more with example. I want you to understand, that this is'nt only radio-button issue, it results in everywhere. Another example, you are moving your finger on the web page in any web browser, text always becomes selected in one or other direction, depending on where you are moving the pointer.
And of course I have experimented with my fingers before asking here )) No matter how fast do I make the double touch-scroll it's always making left click first.

P.S. Oh, I forgot...I even tried to set Relative value to "Mode" option. Makes no sense. Pointer begins to move relatively, as by touchpad but keeps clicking at the beginning of its journey. Magic...

----------


## Favux

Looks like you're right, Threshold just for stylus, eraser, and not touch.  There's been so many changes to the touch code trying to track that down doesn't sound fun.  When they changed filtering routines?  Need to update man.



> And ones more with example. I want you to understand, that this is'nt only radio-button issue, it results in everywhere. Another example, you are moving your finger on the web page in any web browser, text always becomes selected in one or other direction, depending on where you are moving the pointer.


Again I don't see that and you seem to be the only person reporting this, as far as I am aware.

So something unique to your setup maybe.  I would re-install xf86-input-wacom, but you said you saw this in another release?  So now I'm wondering hardware.  Like somehow you are getting a repeating button press event without a release or something.  Have you checked if things work properly in Windows or OS X if you are able to?

One other thing I would do is rule out two xsetwacom binaries.  There should only be one xsetwacom binary and it should be in /usr/bin and not in /usr/local/bin.

----------


## montemonte

Replying from the end. So I checked, new version (0.18) of xsetwacom has been installed to /usr/local/bin and /usr/bin contains old (0.14) version. Should I simply replace the old with the new one? Or maybe reinstall it in some other way?

As for Windows, i have native Win7 installed on separate drive with drivers supplied by lenovo. It has different behavior and I don't think it's correct to compare it. Maybe I should try different linux distro to check whether it works as it supposed to.




> Like somehow you are getting a repeating button press event without a release or something.


The fact is it's not repeating, it only presses once and if you just move pointer it remains held and released when you take finger off the screen. And if you use scrolling it works this way: left click press > release > scroll gesture (without left mouse button pressed).

Is there a way to see how xinput or anything else, not sure what actually, reacts on touch? Maybe some raw input trace, or smth...

----------


## Favux

Since you installed 0.18.0 that is the xsetwacom binary you want in /usr/bin.  Your issues could all be a version mismatch between the 0.14.0 binary in /usr/bin and xf86-input-wacom-0.18.0.

----------


## montemonte

I've moved new binary from /usr/local/bin to /usr/bin, rebooted, no changes.
What else could have been installed to the wrong place?

Should I try to update kernel driver?

----------


## Favux

At this point, since the only xsetwacom binary is now at /usr/bin, I would install the xf86-input-wacom-0.19.0 tar.  Just be sure you use the --prefix=/usr flag this time as in:


```
./configure --prefix=/usr
```

See part II. of the BambooPT HOW TO:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515562
http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=110408

----------


## montemonte

Done.

Compiled and installed successfully xf86-input-wacom-0.19.0 the problem is still present.

As for wacom driver/kernel module, should it be like this:



```
lsmod |grep wacom
wacom                  53300  0
```

Or am I missing the right module?

----------


## Favux

Unfortunately since the wacom.ko doesn't have a version # it is hard to figure out what's what.  There was a problem with the kernel driver for the E6, but that caused it to be misidentified if I recall correctly.  Not your problem.  Now that you mention it I think the fix was after the 3.2 kernel but I'm not sure.

In short I'm not sure what compiling input-wacom-0.16.0's wacom.ko will get you.  But it won't hurt I suppose.

Anyway if you decide to and that doesn't work, or you want to skip it, either way I'm out of ideas and I would suggest posting to linuxwacom-discuss:  http://sourceforge.net/mail/?group_i...&source=navbar

What bothers me is this has the feel of something idiosyncratic to your setup.

Have you tried setting TabletDebugLevel and ToolDebugLevel to 12 with xsetwacom and see if anything interesting shows in Xorg.0.log?

----------


## montemonte

I've just compiled and installed input-wacom-0.16. As it seems, I have new version of wacom.ko loaded now. According to "modinfo wacom" srcversion differs from what it was before install.

But unfortunately after rebooting nothing has changed. And as i mentioned earlier problem was present even on fresh install of Quantal with the newer kernel. So I doubt that changing kernel could fix this. Only hope I had, was that the new input-wacom is higher version, than kernel included version is.
And for complete picture I'll tell you that I booted into PartedMagic live distro (the only one I already had on my flash card) it has 3.5.smth kernel, xf86-input-wacom-0.15 and works the same as my main Precise setup.

So now I think I will ask the question on sourceforge as you suggested and maybe fill the bugreport on launchpad. Another hope to get help from x230t users in their thread, I wonder if they have anything similar.

----------


## montemonte

Checked xorg log with debug level 12. It has a lot of information that 
repeats constantly. And it is only one short move :Smile: 

The only interesting info I could understand were this lines that logged only once at the beginning of the movement: 



```
[  1714.967] (II) Wacom ISDv4 E6 Finger touch (6:wcmSendButtons): buttons=1
[  1714.967] (II) Wacom ISDv4 E6 Finger touch (4:sendAButton): TPCButton(on) button=0 state=1
```

Can you look at your log with debugging to compare this options?

*EDIT:*
I've compared this log to one I got from the debugging stylus movement without pressing the tip.

*stylus:*


```
(II) Wacom ISDv4 E6 Pen stylus (6:wcmSendEvents): abs prox=1	x=18265	y=11308	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=-900	v6=0	id=0	serial=1	button=false	buttons=0
```

*finger:*


```
(II) Wacom ISDv4 E6 Finger touch (6:wcmSendEvents): abs prox=1	x=1588	y=1049	z=0	v3=0	v4=0	v5=0	v6=0	id=3	serial=1	button=true	buttons=1
```

So when using touchscreen it sends from the start "button=true" variable and no matter what.

----------


## Favux

There you go.  Another E6 (Fujitsu T901) reporting problems:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...xwacom-discuss

----------


## montemonte

> There you go.  Another E6 (Fujitsu T901) reporting problems:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/f...xwacom-discuss


And also this discussion in which guys are talking about the same behavior of the touch as I have.




> Also, I don't want a left-click event as soon as i touch the screen, it
> works flawlessly with e.g. a bamboo. As long as you don't tap with a
> finger, it just moves the mouse. With the default behavior of the
> X220t, aiming right-clicks is almost impossible.





> However, I think you are right that as soon as I
> touch the screen with the first finger, a left click is already
> generated, which could be problematic.


At the end of the thread there was an advice to use evdev driver for touch device instead of wacom driver.
After reading that I've even tried to do that and have to say it worked someway better. There was one-finger scrolling enabled for menus and windows like nautilus or gedit, but however it was not usable as it somehow messed up all my pointer devices and didn't react on double clicking.
A little bit offtopic but it would be great to add one finger scrolling functionality to input-wacom. As long as evdev has it I don't think its so hard to obtain.

----------

